# Ευρυζωνικές συνδέσεις και τεχνολογία > ADSL >  On Telecoms και υπηρεσία τηλεόρασης

## seomeo

ΕΚΤΟΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΑ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΑ ΝΕΑ ΠΟΥ ΔΙΑΒΑΣΑΜΕ ΣΤΟ ΠΡΟΗΓΟΥΜΕΝΟ ΝΗΜΑ ΟΣΟΝ ΑΦΟΡΑ ΤΙΣ ΠΟΡΤΕΣ ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΠΩ ΟΤΙ ΣΗΜΕΡΑ ΠΡΟΣΤΕΘΗΚΕ ΤΟ ΑΛ ΖΑΖΗΡΑ (ALJAZEERAA) ΣΤΟ ΜΕΝΟΥ ΤΗΣ ΤV.ΤΟ ΕΧΕΤΕ ΟΛΟΙ Η ΕΧΕΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΜΕ ΤΟ 1.19 FIRMWIRE ΤΟ ΟΠΟΙΟ ΜΟΥ ΤΟ ΕΒΑΛΑΝ ΕΧΤΕΣ?

----------


## giorghs

Κανονικά και με το νόμο. :-) Άντε να μπαίνουν και τα άλλα...  :One thumb up:

----------


## D.K.

> ΕΚΤΟΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΑ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΑ ΝΕΑ ΠΟΥ ΔΙΑΒΑΣΑΜΕ ΣΤΟ ΠΡΟΗΓΟΥΜΕΝΟ ΝΗΜΑ ΟΣΟΝ ΑΦΟΡΑ ΤΙΣ ΠΟΡΤΕΣ ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΠΩ ΟΤΙ ΣΗΜΕΡΑ ΠΡΟΣΤΕΘΗΚΕ ΤΟ *ΑΛ ΖΑΖΗΡΑ (ALJAZEERAA)* ΣΤΟ ΜΕΝΟΥ ΤΗΣ ΤV.ΤΟ ΕΧΕΤΕ ΟΛΟΙ Η ΕΧΕΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΜΕ ΤΟ 1.19 FIRMWIRE ΤΟ ΟΠΟΙΟ ΜΟΥ ΤΟ ΕΒΑΛΑΝ ΕΧΤΕΣ?


 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL: 


Άντε και το Dubai TV.

----------


## el_greco

Πολύ καλή κίνηση το αγγλικό Al Jazeera! Πάντως εξακολουθώ να περιμένω και *όλα τα ελεύθερα δορυφορικά* που μας έχουν τάξει, όπως BBC, CNN, ARD, κλπ κλπ κλπ....  :Smile:

----------


## alex_mar

Για καναλια HD εχει ακουστει τιποτα?

----------


## seomeo

Προσωπικα δεν έχω ακούσει τίποτα,αν ξέρει κάποιος να μας πεί

----------


## zatast

κανουν ανοιγμα στους πολλους ανατολιτες που μενουν πλεον στη χωρα μας!!ε ειναι απιστευτοι ετσι??

----------


## GeorgeH

@zatast: Αυτός ο υπαινιγμός θα μπορούσε να είναι ρατσιστικός, imho...  :Very Happy:

----------


## zatast

ωπα ωπα!!καθολου φιλε μου.Απλα θελω να πω οτι εβαλαν ενα καναλι με μικρη θεματικοτητα στο Ελληνικο κοινο ενω επρεπει να βαλουν καποιο με μεγαλη.κοροϊοδευτικο προς την ον ειναι το σχολιο και οχι προς τους συμπαθεις ανατολιτες.Αλοιμονο , τι φταινε οι ανθρωποι?

----------


## seomeo

ρε παιδιά το νέο κανάλι είναι στα αγγλικά και όχι στα αραβικά.....Οπότε πόσοι να ξέρουν αγγλικά?Πιστεύω οτι απλά το διάλεξαν στην τύχη και το έβαλαν.Στο newsletter πάντως λένε οτι θα βάλουν και άλλα

----------


## lewton

> Για καναλια HD εχει ακουστει τιποτα?


HD σε ADSL2+;
Θα μπορούν να έχουν HD μόνο όσοι είναι κοντά στο DSLAM... οπότε λογικά απλά δε θα δώσουν HD όσο παραμένουν στο ADSL2+.

----------


## seomeo

παλι ψεμματα μας ειπαν.Τελικα ενα καναλι έβαλαν μονο μεχρι στιγμής.Αυτό ήταν η προσθήκη "νεων θεματικών καναλιων αυτό το μήνα"???ελεος: 
on telecoms ξύπναααα clap:

----------


## Jaga

Λοιπον οταν πηρα τον εξοπλισμο της ΟΝ και συνδεθηκα(τις 2 πρωτες μερες που ολα πηγαιναν καλα)μολις εβαλα το κουτι για την Τv τρελαθηκα στα γελια,επειδη τωρα διαβασα που λεει ενασ φιλος οτι μπηκε το aljazeera και χαρηκε,να σας ενημερωσω οτι με 100 ευρω παιρνετε μια μπαχατελα σαπιο αποκωδικοποιητη,οτι πιο τελευταιο μιλαμε και βλεπετε καμια 700αρια free to air καναλια οτι να'ναι συν οτι το συνδεετε στον υπολογιστη και φορτωνετε και κανα κωδικο να βλεπετε και κανα "υποπτο" καναλακι(μαθηματα ανθρωπινης αναπαραγωγης).οποιος ασχολειται εστω και λιγο με δορυφορικα θα γελαει ακομα με το μπρικι της ΟΝ.

----------


## contime

Aντε ρε! Θα βλεπετε τον Οsama live! :Razz:

----------


## pan.nl

Μια χαρά κανάλι είναι το Al Jazeera. Όσο ο βασικός (και μοναδικός εδώ που τα λέμε) ανταγωνιστής της ΟΝ στον τομέα IP TV (βλ. Vivodi) δεν προχωρά σε θεαματικές προσθήκες, γιατί να κάτσει να ασχοληθεί από τώρα και η ΟΝ? Σταδιακά όλα θα γίνουν.

Αλήθεια από ποιότητα εικόνας τί "λέει" η ΙΡ ΤV της ON? Πόσο bandwidth καταναλώνει. Παρατηρείτε "pixel-ιάσματα" στην εικόνα? Ένα screenshot θα ήταν ευπρόσδεκτο!

----------


## Thanocaster

> Λοιπον οταν πηρα τον εξοπλισμο της ΟΝ και συνδεθηκα(τις 2 πρωτες μερες που ολα πηγαιναν καλα)μολις εβαλα το κουτι για την Τv τρελαθηκα στα γελια,επειδη τωρα διαβασα που λεει ενασ φιλος οτι μπηκε το aljazeera και χαρηκε,να σας ενημερωσω οτι με 100 ευρω παιρνετε μια μπαχατελα σαπιο αποκωδικοποιητη,οτι πιο τελευταιο μιλαμε και βλεπετε καμια 700αρια free to air καναλια οτι να'ναι συν οτι το συνδεετε στον υπολογιστη και φορτωνετε και κανα κωδικο να βλεπετε και κανα "υποπτο" καναλακι(μαθηματα ανθρωπινης αναπαραγωγης).οποιος ασχολειται εστω και λιγο με δορυφορικα θα γελαει ακομα με το μπρικι της ΟΝ.


Φαντάζομαι ότι απλά ξέχασες να αναφέρεις ότι πρέπει να πάρεις και δορυφορικό πιάτο, lnb, καλώδια και η... μπαχατέλα που αναφέρεις να είναι *δορυφορικός* δέκτης. Αλλιώς, αν απλά πάρεις έναν ψηφιακό δέκτη DVB-T (και όχι DVB-S που είναι δορυφορικός) θα βλέπεις τα 3 μούφα+ και το ρικ σατ. Μην παραπληροφορούμε κιόλας... Το "μπρίκι" της ον έχει από τους καλύτερους scalers και είναι από τους καλύτερους DVB-T δέκτες. 

Μην συγκρίνουμε διαφορετικά πράγματα. Άλλο επίγειος διαδικτυακός δέκτης και άλλο δορυφορικός.

----------


## grphoto

Φιλε Jaga εχω 4 δορυφορικους δεκτες (3 απλοι και ενας HD) και μια skystar στο pc + ενα dvd recorder με σκληρο δισκο και σε διαβεβαιωνω δεν γελασα καθολου με το δεκτη της ΟΝ και ειδικα το ΟΝ REC το χρησιμοποιω συχνα γιατι αν και εχω το dvd recorder λογω δουλειας παντα κατι θα ξεχασω να γραψω και με το ΟΝ REC θα το δω μετα, ασε που για καποιον που δεν εχει DVB-T με τον δεκτη βλεπει και αυτα τα καναλια και γλιτωνει τα 50 ευρω που κανει ενας τετοιος δεκτης.

----------


## kostas__p

grphoto δικιο εχεις ετσι ειναι  :Wink:

----------


## seomeo

ΚΑΙ ΕΓΩ ΓΙΑ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΛΟΓΟ ΠΗΡΑ ΟΝ ΓΙΑ ΤΑ ΚΑΝΑΛΙΑ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΕΙΧΑ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΣΗΜΑ ΕΝΟΣ ΠΟΛΥ ΓΝΩΣΤΟΥ ΙΔΙΩΤΙΚΟΥ ΣΤΑΘΜΟΥ.ΤΩΡΑ ΟΝΤΩΣ Ο ΦΙΛΟΣ ΜΕ ΤΗ ΜΠΑΧΑΤΕΛΑ ΣΥΓΚΡΙΝΕΙ ΑΝΟΜΟΙΑ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΑ,ΚΑΛΑ ΤΟΥ ΤΑ ΕΙΠΑΤΕ ΣΤΗΝ ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΗ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ!ΟΣΟ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΠΟΙΟΤΗΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΡΩΤΗΣΕ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΠΑΡΑΠΑΝΩ,ΟΛΑ ΜΙΑ ΧΑΡΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ,ΑΡΚΕΙ ΝΑ ΠΑΙΖΕΙ Η ΟΝ ΣΤΙΣ ΣΩΣΤΕΣ ΤΑΧΥΤΗΤΕΣ....ΞΕΡΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΑΝ Η ΝΟΩΑ ΘΑ ΒΓΑΛΕΙ "ΥΠΟΜΟΥΚΕΤΑ" ΚΑΝΑΛΙΩΝ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΠΛΗΡΩΝΟΥΜΕ 56€ ΑΛΛΑ ΛΙΓΟΤΕΡΑ? :Thinking: ??

----------


## dream-maniac

ρε παιδια ο καθενας μιλαει για τον εαυτο του.
η αληθεια ειναι και πως εγω τα καναλια που εχει η ον μου ειναι αδιαφορα.
εχw dreambox και πιανω τοσα καναλια που δεν προλαβαινω να κανω zapping σε 1 ωρα.
ομως το ονρεκ ειναι υπηρεσια που δεν προσφερει κανενας αλλος provider.
ημουν αναμεσα σε ον και vivodi.
 ηθελα  vivodi  γιατι ειχε free τηλεφωνα και ον γιατι ειχε ονρεκ.
αυτος ηταν και ο λογος που διαλεξα ον.
το ονρεκ ειναι φοβερη υπηρεσια(για εμενα).
και αξιζει πολλα..
τωρα τα κακα που εχει η ον, με τις χαμηλες ταχυτητες κτλπ ειναι αλλο θεμα.

----------


## seomeo

κανενα νέο έχουμε παιδια?ή θα μείνουμε με το ταλιμπανο-κάναλο(aljazeera) μόνο τελικά????

----------


## seomeo

ΛΟΙΠΟΝ ΤΟ ΠΡΟΗΓΟΥΜΕΝΟ POST ΗΤΑΝ ΓΟΥΡΛΙΔΙΚΟ.ΣΗΜΕΡΑ ΕΙΔΑ ΟΤΙ ΒΑΛΑΝΕ ΤΑ ΕΞΗΣ ΝΕΑ ΚΑΝΑΛΙΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΙΡ ΤΗΛΕΟΡΑΣΗ ΜΑΣ

*1)RUSSIA TODAY

2)SAILING CHANNEL

3)RECORD TV* :Smile: 

ΕΛΠΙΖΩ ΝΑ ΤΑ ΒΛΕΠΕΤΕ ΟΛΟΙ,ΚΑΙ ΤΕΛΙΚΑ Η ΟΝ ΤΟ ΕΙΠΕ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΕΚΑΝΕ ΕΠΙΤΕΛΟΥΣ ΜΙΑ ΦΟΡΑ,ΑΝΤΕ ΝΑ ΔΟΥΜΕ ΚΑΙ ΑΛΛΑ ΝΑ ΕΡΧΟΝΤΑΙ...
ΠΕΡΙΜΕΝΩ ΕΝΤΥΠΩΣΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΠΕΙΤΕ!

----------


## NikoLakis

Σιγα σιγα η ΟΝ ανεώνει τη λίστα των καναλιών της. Αυτο ειναι καλο, αν και τα κανάλια που προσθέτει είναι κάπως άκυρα :Razz: 

Αλήθεια τα ψηφιακά της ΕΡΤ τα έχει μέσα?

----------


## original21paul

> Σιγα σιγα η ΟΝ ανεώνει τη λίστα των καναλιών της. Αυτο ειναι καλο, αν και τα κανάλια που προσθέτει είναι κάπως άκυρα
> 
> Αλήθεια τα ψηφιακά της ΕΡΤ τα έχει μέσα?


τα ψηφιακα της ερτ ειναι απο την αρχη μεσα κλαι τα βλεπεις μονο απο την κεραια χωρις να μπλεκεται η iptv στη μεση!

----------


## giorghs

> 3)RECORD TV


γλουπ! Αυτό πάντως πρώτη φορά το ακούω... Κανένα μουσικό θα βάλει;

----------


## NikoLakis

> τα ψηφιακα της ερτ ειναι απο την αρχη μεσα κλαι τα βλεπεις μονο απο την κεραια χωρις να μπλεκεται η iptv στη μεση!


Μπορείς να συνδέσεις κεραία πάνω στο TV box ?

----------


## original21paul

> Μπορείς να συνδέσεις κεραία πάνω στο TV box ?


ναι εχει υποδοχη για κεραια οπου απο κει περνει το σημα!

----------


## george_h

μια χαρά το βλέπω το sailing channel!!!
για όσους κάνουν sailing

----------


## cnp5

> μια χαρά το βλέπω το sailing channel!!!
> για όσους κάνουν sailing


Το sailing καλό και ευπρόσδεκτο... αλλά ρε παιδιά το russia today και το Βραζιλιάνικο record tv...? Και άντε το russia today... έχουμε και αρκετούς Ρώσους στην Ελλάδα... Και πάλι όμως 2 ρωσικά κανάλια;  
Το Βραζιλιάνικο ρε παιδιά ποιος θα το δει... τόσο μεγάλο πληθυσμό έχουμε στην Αθήνα; Δε θέλω να φανώ ρατσιστής... αλλά από το Μάρτιο αυτά τα κανάλια προσπαθούν να κλείσουν; ... Ούτε λόγος δηλαδή για κανένα μεγάλο (CNN, BBC, MTV, Eurosport, National Geographic, Animal Planet, Sci-Fi Channel)... αν θέλουμε ας βάλουμε Nova (θα μας πούνε);

Σε 10 μήνες με βλέπω μάλλον για vivodi... τουλάχιστον τα κανάλια εκεί είναι στα Αγγλικά!*

Megali apogoitevsi...**

*Πλάκα κάνω εδώ... καλύτερα ΟΤΕ από vivodi... αλλά σίγουρα κάπου εκτός On!
**επίτηδες γραμμένο με greeklish...

----------


## EvadeMe

BBC , CNN ειναι ελευθερα καναλια και ειναι στο προγραμμα για να μπουνε απο οτι εχω ακουσει.Τα υπολοιπα που λες ειναι συνδρομητικα και πρεπει να πληρωνεις συνδρομη για να τα βλεπεις.
  Μην θελουμε να μας χαριζουνε και πραγματα.

----------


## sdikr

> BBC , CNN ειναι ελευθερα καναλια και ειναι στο προγραμμα για να μπουνε απο οτι εχω ακουσει.Τα υπολοιπα που λες ειναι συνδρομητικα και πρεπει να πληρωνεις συνδρομη για να τα βλεπεις.
>   Μην θελουμε να μας χαριζουνε και πραγματα.



Κανένα απο τα δύο δεν είναι δωρεάν,  απο την αλλή πλήρωνεις για Iptv  αυτό σημαίνει οτι θα πρέπει να πάρεις κάτι παραπάνω απο ert/ιδιωτικά κανάλια

----------


## cnp5

> BBC , CNN ειναι ελευθερα καναλια και ειναι στο προγραμμα για να μπουνε απο οτι εχω ακουσει.Τα υπολοιπα που λες ειναι συνδρομητικα και πρεπει να πληρωνεις συνδρομη για να τα βλεπεις.
>   Μην θελουμε να μας χαριζουνε και πραγματα.


με πρόλαβες... sdikr  :Smile: 

ε.... συνδρομή δε πληρώνουμε στην on? για δες cable tv από vivodi τι προσφέρει... αν τώρα στην on το 35αρι γίνει μόνιμο... δε το ξέρω, αλλά τα 60 (που είναι και η κανονική τιμή του πακέτου) νομίζω ότι τέτοια έξοδα πρέπει να καλύπτει... 

Από φήμες άλλο τίποτα... CNN και BBC ...  τι; μας τα κρατάνε για Χριστουγεννιάτικο δώρο...; μη τρελαθώ! 

Ελεύθερα δορυφορικά κανάλια υπάρχουν χιλιάδες... στην κυριολεξία... Της χειρότερης ποιότητας όμως τα περισσότερα... και μου φαίνεται ότι η On θα τα μαζέψει όλα! 

Περίμενα με αγωνία να δω τα καινούργια κανάλια, που διαφήμισαν στο newsletter, αλλά μάλλον της ίδιας ποιότητας με τις ταινίες είναι... Από πλευράς περιεχομένου με έχει απογοητεύσει η On... ευτυχώς υπάρχει και το OnRec... αλλά με τόσες επαναλήψεις που θα πέσουν το καλοκαίρι... τι να το κάνεις και αυτό (μόνο 2 μέρες κρατάει)...  :Wink:

----------


## lewton

> Το sailing καλό και ευπρόσδεκτο... αλλά ρε παιδιά το russia today και το Βραζιλιάνικο record tv...? Και άντε το russia today... έχουμε και αρκετούς Ρώσους στην Ελλάδα... Και πάλι όμως 2 ρωσικά κανάλια;  
> Το Βραζιλιάνικο ρε παιδιά ποιος θα το δει... τόσο μεγάλο πληθυσμό έχουμε στην Αθήνα; Δε θέλω να φανώ ρατσιστής... αλλά από το Μάρτιο αυτά τα κανάλια προσπαθούν να κλείσουν; ... Ούτε λόγος δηλαδή για κανένα μεγάλο (CNN, BBC, MTV, Eurosport, National Geographic, Animal Planet, Sci-Fi Channel)... αν θέλουμε ας βάλουμε Nova (θα μας πούνε);
> 
> Σε 10 μήνες με βλέπω μάλλον για vivodi... τουλάχιστον τα κανάλια εκεί είναι στα Αγγλικά!*
> 
> Megali apogoitevsi...**
> 
> *Πλάκα κάνω εδώ... καλύτερα ΟΤΕ από vivodi... αλλά σίγουρα κάπου εκτός On!
> **επίτηδες γραμμένο με greeklish...


Κάποιοι μαθαίνουν πορτογαλικά, και ένα βραζιλιάνικο κανάλι θα τους είναι πολύ χρήσιμο.  :Smile:

----------


## seomeo

ΤΕΛΙΚΑ ΡΕ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΑΠ'ΟΤΙ ΒΛΕΠΩ ΕΧΟΥΜΕ ΟΛΟΙ ΨΙΛΟΞΕΝΕΡΩΣΕΙ  :Sad:  ΜΕ ΤΑ ΚΑΝΑΛΙΑ.ΟΝΤΩΣ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΒΑΖΕΙ ΕΝΑ ΜΕ ΝΤΟΚΥΜΑΝΤΕΡ?Η VIVODI ΟΝΤΩΣ ΕΧΕΙ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΑ ΚΑΝΑΛΙΑ,ΑΛΛΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΠΙΟ ΑΚΡΙΒΗ....Ο ΦΙΛΟΣ ΠΟΥ ΛΕΕΙ ΟΤΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΙ ΜΑΘΑΙΝΟΥΝ ΠΟΡΤΟΓΑΛΙΚΑ ΕΧΕΙ ΑΠΟΛΥΤΟ ΔΙΚΙΟ ΟΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΧΡΗΣΙΜΟ ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΤΟΥ ΒΗΘΗΣΕΙ,ΑΛΛΑ ΠΟΣΟΙ ΠΟΙΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΥΤΟΙ ΠΟΥ ΜΑΘΑΙΝΟΥΝ ΠΟΡΤΟΓΑΛΙΚΑ Κ Α Ι ΕΧΟΥΝ ΟΝ?ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΜΕ ΤΙΣ ΠΡΟΣΘΗΚΕΣ ΑΥΤΕΣ ΝΑ ΙΚΑΝΟΠΟΙΕΙ Η ΟΝ ΜΙΚΡΟ ΠΟΣΟΣΤΟ ΧΡΗΣΤΩΝ,ΟΜΩΣ ΤΟ ΜΕΓΑΛΟ ΠΟΣΟΣΤΟ ΕΞΑΚΟΛΟΥΘΕΙ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΑΠΟΓΟΗΤΕΥΕΙ ΣΤΟ ΘΕΜΑ ΤΗΣ IP TV,ΕΝΑΣ ΕΚ ΤΩΝ ΟΠΟΙΩΝ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΕΓΩ....

ΦΙΛΕ CNP5 ΔΕΝ ΝΟΜΙΖΩ ΟΤΙ ΚΡΙΤΙΡΙΟ ΜΟΥ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΦΥΓΩ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ON ΤΩΡ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΑ ΚΑΝΑΛΙΑ,AΛΛΑ ΑΝ ΜΕΧΡΙ ΝΑ ΛΗΞΕΙ ΤΟ 12ΜΗΝΟ ΜΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΔΙΟΡΘΩΣΕΙ ΤΟ ΘΕΜΑΤΙΚΟ ΤΟΥΣ ΠΕΡΙΕΧΟΜΕΝΟ,ΘΑ ΤΟ ΣΚΕΦΤΟΜΟΥΝΑ :Thinking: (ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΠΡΟΥΠΟΘΕΣΗ ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΛΕΩ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΑΛΛΑ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑΤΑ,ΟΠΩΣ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΩ :One thumb up: )

----------


## PAME ROULI

To eurosport ειναι ελευθερο αφου πολλοι το πιανουν με την κεραια τους. Απλα σε μερικες περιοχες δε πιανει. Καλο θα ειναι να το βαλουν. Το ιδιο ισχυει και για το MAD.

----------


## ilpara

> Τ...Ο ΦΙΛΟΣ ΠΟΥ ΛΕΕΙ ΟΤΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΙ ΜΑΘΑΙΝΟΥΝ ΠΟΡΤΟΓΑΛΙΚΑ ΕΧΕΙ ΑΠΟΛΥΤΟ ΔΙΚΙΟ ΟΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΧΡΗΣΙΜΟ ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΤΟΥ ΒΗΘΗΣΕΙ,ΑΛΛΑ ΠΟΣΟΙ ΠΟΙΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΥΤΟΙ ΠΟΥ ΜΑΘΑΙΝΟΥΝ ΠΟΡΤΟΓΑΛΙΚΑ Κ Α Ι ΕΧΟΥΝ ΟΝ?...


προφανώς ειρωνικά και όχι κυριολεκτικά γράφτηκε το παραπάνω :Smile: 

*FASHION TV* --κυριολεκτικά και όχι ειρωνικά, ...για τη γυναίκα μου, ...της το είχα υποσχεθεί για να την ψήσω για ΟΝ, ...με έπεισε ότι πολλές γυναίκες θα το έβλεπαν :Smile:

----------


## JOTE

τι να πω εγω ρε παιδια που ειμαι on line απο τις 20 ιουνιου και tvbox δεν εχω?


μονο τα καναλια της ερτ που θελουν κεραια! 

τους περνω δυο φορες τηλεφωνο την μερα.

την δευτερα θα πεσει χοντρο βρησιμο!  και ημουν σχετικα ευχαριστσημενος!

----------


## lewton

> προφανώς ειρωνικά και όχι κυριολεκτικά γράφτηκε το παραπάνω


Όχι δε γράφτηκε ειρωνικά.
Ας ξεκολλήσουμε λίγο από τα αγγλικά.

----------


## geonegas

Για το MAD που είπατε πριν, δεν νομίζω ότι μπορεί να κάνει κάτι, αφού τα κανάλια που έχει, καθώς και την σειρά με την οποία τα έχει είναι καθορισμένα από τον νόμο (ΒΟΥΛΗ 1, ΕΤ1 2 κλπ), τα ελληνικά τουλάχιστον...

----------


## seomeo

> προφανώς ειρωνικά και όχι κυριολεκτικά γράφτηκε το παραπάνω
> 
> *FASHION TV* --κυριολεκτικά και όχι ειρωνικά, ...για τη γυναίκα μου, ...της το είχα υποσχεθεί για να την ψήσω για ΟΝ, ...με έπεισε ότι πολλές γυναίκες θα το έβλεπαν



ΟΧΙ ΦΙΛΕ ΚΥΡΙΟΛΕΚΤΙΚΑ ΦΡΑΦΤΗΚΕ ΤΟ ΠΑΑΠΑΝΩ.ΣΕΒΟΜΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΞΕΡΩ ΟΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΡΚΕΤΑ ΑΥΤΑ ΤΑ ΑΤΟΜΑ,ΑΛΛΑ ΛΕΩ ΟΤΙ ΣΕ ΣΥΝΔΙΑΣΜΟ ΚΑΙ ΤΩΝ 2 ΕΙΝΑΙ ΛΙΓΟ ΧΑΜΗΛΟ ΤΟ ΠΟΣΟΣΤΟ.ΠΑΝΤΩΣ ΚΑΙ ΕΓΩ ΠΟΥ ΜΙΛΑΩ ΓΑΛΛΙΚΑ ΤΑ ΑΝΤΟΙΣΤΟΙΧΑ ΚΑΝΑΛΙΑ ΜΕ ΒΟΗΘΟΥΝ ΠΟΛΥ ΝΑ ΦΡΕΣΚΑΡΩ ΤΙΣ ΓΝΩΣΕΙΣ ΜΟΥ.

----------


## giorghs

Στο newsletter γράφει ότι αν σταματήσεις την ταινία σε κάποιο σημείο, μπορείς να την ξαναδείς πάλι από εκεί που την άφησες τελευταία φορά. Το έχει κάνει κανείς; Σε εμένα γιατί δε δουλεύει;

YΓ. πάντως το βραζιλιάνικο θα έχει σουξέ στο καρναβάλι... lol  :Embarassed:

----------


## original21paul

> Στο newsletter γράφει ότι αν σταματήσεις την ταινία σε κάποιο σημείο, μπορείς να την ξαναδείς πάλι από εκεί που την άφησες τελευταία φορά. Το έχει κάνει κανείς; Σε εμένα γιατί δε δουλεύει;
> 
> YΓ. πάντως το βραζιλιάνικο θα έχει σουξέ στο καρναβάλι... lol


το εχω κανει εγω!αν σταματησεις την ταινια και μετα θελεις να την ξαναρχησεις πας στο μενου του oncinema και στην επιλογη ΕΠΙΛΕΓΜΕΝΑ και την ξαναβλεπεις!

----------


## JOTE

> τι να πω εγω ρε παιδια που ειμαι on line απο τις 20 ιουνιου και tvbox δεν εχω?
> 
> 
> μονο τα καναλια της ερτ που θελουν κεραια! 
> 
> τους περνω δυο φορες τηλεφωνο την μερα.
> 
> την δευτερα θα πεσει χοντρο βρησιμο!  και ημουν σχετικα ευχαριστσημενος!


σημερα μετα απο ενα τηλεφωνο που εκανα στο cs δοκιμασαμε το πιο απλο πραγμα!!!!

αλλαξαμε θυρα στο στο tvbox και δουλευει μια χαρα.  το πιο απλο πραγμα και δεν το ειχα σκεφτει!!!

δικιο εχουν που λενε οτι ο γαμος σου περνει τα μυαλα!  μια και σημερα ειναι 9 μερα παντρεμενος!  :Whistle:

----------


## Dimitris73

Off Topic


		Σιδεροκέφαλος!!!   :Hammered:

----------


## giorghs

> και μετα θελεις να την ξαναρχησεις πας στο μενου του oncinema και στην επιλογη ΕΠΙΛΕΓΜΕΝΑ


Ναι, στο επιλεγμένα υπάρχει. Αν την σταματήσω όμως την ώρα που βλέπω ας πούμε στην μέση, πάω στο επιλεγμένα και την βάλω να παίξει ξανά, θα παίξει πάλι από την αρχή ή από το σημείο που τη σταμάτησα;

----------


## original21paul

> Ναι, στο επιλεγμένα υπάρχει. Αν την σταματήσω όμως την ώρα που βλέπω ας πούμε στην μέση, πάω στο επιλεγμένα και την βάλω να παίξει ξανά, θα παίξει πάλι από την αρχή ή από το σημείο που τη σταμάτησα;


αν θυμαμαι καλα αρχιζει απ'την αρχη αλλα μην σε παρω στο λαιμο μου γιατι απο 27\4 εχω δει μονο 1 ταινια!

----------


## seomeo

ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΑΠΟ ΑΥΡΙΟ ΘΑ ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ ΝΕΟΤΕΡΑ ΣΧΕΤΙΚΑ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ IP TV

ΚΟΙΤΑΞΤΕ ΕΔΩ: http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=112047

----------


## seomeo

NEO Κανάλι στήν πλατφόρμα της ΟΝ!Είναι το world Fashion και το είδα οτι μπήκε πρίν λίγο!!Αντε να βλέπουμε και άλλα να έρχονται... :One thumb up:

----------


## fender_gr

Δεν ξερω αν εχει αναφερθει, αλλα τα ψηφιακα της ΕΡΤ ειναι στα 80 εως και 83 ... φυσικα θα πρεπει η κεραια να 'περνάει' απο το tvbox...

----------


## seomeo

Στα κανάλια μπήκε και το radio italia το οποίο έχει 24ώρες ιταλική μουσική!καλό είναι αλλα μετα απο καμμια ώρα την μέρα το βαριέσαι...αντε να δούμε τι άλλο θα βάλουν τώρα που πιάνει και τελειώνει το καλοκαίρι.... :Sorry:

----------


## AKIS9800

Καλησπερα σε ολους ragazzi
εχω μαθει ολα τα ιταλικα τραγουδια παραγγελνω μακαροναδες τι αλλο να κανω
να σοβαρευτουμαι κανενα νεο καναλι θα μας βαλει αυτη η ΟΝ κανενα αθλητικο κατι τελος παντων
Οταν εκανα την συνδεση πριν 4 μηνες μιλαγαν για 70 και κατι καναλια
Που ειναι τα καναλια ΟΕΟ ?

----------


## seomeo

οεο!που ειναι οεο? :Thinking:

----------


## Stelios GR

Hardcore για ενήλικες προβάλουν τουλάχιστον;  :Laughing:

----------


## LEFTKOYL

παντος τωρα που προσπαθω στον βυρωνα δεν μπορω να δω τιποτα δεν ειναι διαθεσημη η υπηρεσια!3:00πμ 25/8

----------


## giorghs

Καλά, τρομερά πρωτότυπο κανάλι το Radio Italia, το Russian Planeta, το Record... κλπ.  :-(( Κανένα σοβαρό καναλάκι θα βάλετε λεβέντες; Αυτά είναι τα τσίπικα και τα ψιλοτσαμπέ... 

Άιντε, ένα επτάμηνο σας έμεινε να αποδείξετε τι μπορείτε να κάνετε...

----------


## AKIS9800

Καλησπερα σε ολους
τελικα ειναι ειρωνια τωρα που εδω και ενα μηνα και κατι ολα δουλευουν κανονικα στην IPTV δεν υπαρχει κανενα σοβαρο καναλι να δουμε.....
Αντε ΟΝ βαλε κανενα EUROSPORT - MAD - MTV κατι τελως παντων
Υπομονη κανουμε

----------


## erateinos

στείλανε σήμερα e-mail ότι θα βάλουν νέο Ελληνικό μουσικό κανάλι  :Rock Band: 
για να δούμε τι φρούτο θα είναι   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Laughing:

----------


## AKIS9800

Μηπως το ΑΘΗΝΑ TV χαχαχαχαχχα

----------


## kymata

Κάτι διάβασα για ελληνικό MTV.

----------


## Avesael

Ελληνικό MTV by On Telecoms;

----------


## kymata

> Ελληνικό MTV by On Telecoms;


Στο Θέμα διάβαζα ότι αναμένεται η έναρξη του ελληνικού MTV χωρίς να δίνει περισσότερες λεπτομέρειες. Δεν ξέρω αν εννοεί αυτό ή αν οι δύο αναγγελίες είναι σύμπτωση.

----------


## grphoto

Ειχανε πει στην αρχη για νεο μουσικο καναλι.

Απο οτι ξερω ο Ρεστης αγορασε τα δικαιωματα του MTV για ελλαδα, το πιο πιθανο να καναν συμφωνια ωστε μαζι με εκπομπη στις κανονικες συχνοτητες (SMART TV) να παιζει και στην ΟΝ, νομιζω εξυπνη κινηση και για τους δυο οσον αφορα ενα νεο μουσικο καναλι στην Ελλαδα απο την στινμη που η MTV θελει και καλυψη συγκεκριμενου ποσοστου τηλεθεασης απο την ελληνικη εταιρια.

Βεβαια η εναρξη για αυτο το καναλι αναμενεται χριστουγεννα-πρωτοχρονια.

http://www.satleo.gr/

http://www.connection.gr/content/view/147/47/

----------


## seomeo

Του χρόνου δηλαδή!!!Μα η ανακοίνωση της ΟΝ λέει οτι θα το βαλει τώρα....

----------


## grphoto

Ειτε μπορει να ειναι καποιο αλλο, ειτε μπορει να ξεκινησει τις δοκιμαστικες μεταδοσεις του απο την ΟΝ. Συντομα θα μαθουμε.

----------


## AnastasiosK

Ωραια γιατι κουραστηκα με το μονοπωλιο του mad :Thumb down:

----------


## AKIS9800

Καλησπερα σε ολους
Μηπως θα βαλουνε κανενα νεο καναλι στην IPTV εχω μαθει ιταλικα - γαλλικα - γερμανικα- ρωσσικα.... αλλα καναλι με μπαλα η καποιο τελως παντων αθλητικο δεν βλεπω.....
Μηπως ξερει κανεις ο hotbird (απο οτι ξερω απο εκει ψωνιζει η ΟΝ) τι αλλα καναλια διαθετει?

----------


## grphoto

Ο Hotbird εχει τα παντα, αν θυμαμαι καλα στο τελευταιο scan γυρω στα 1800 καναλια (1300 TV / 500 Radio), αλλα δεν μπαινουν ετσι απλα, θελει συμφωνιες κλπ.

----------


## cnp5

> Καλησπερα σε ολους
> Μηπως θα βαλουνε κανενα νεο καναλι στην IPTV εχω μαθει ιταλικα - γαλλικα - γερμανικα- ρωσσικα.... αλλα καναλι με μπαλα η καποιο τελως παντων αθλητικο δεν βλεπω.....
> Μηπως ξερει κανεις ο hotbird (απο οτι ξερω απο εκει ψωνιζει η ΟΝ) τι αλλα καναλια διαθετει?



Εδώ θα βρεις τα κανάλια που εκπέμπουν οι δορυφόροι Hot Bird. Τελευταία ενημέρωση και έλεγχος καναλιών έγινε στις 12 Αυγούστου 2007

----------


## seomeo

Απο κανάλια τίποτα ακομη ε?Ξέρετε κάτι?Βαρέθηκα να περιμένω πότε θα το πάρουν απόφαση να μας βάλουν κανα eurosport... :Thumb down:

----------


## paixthsss

> Απο κανάλια τίποτα ακομη ε?Ξέρετε κάτι?Βαρέθηκα να περιμένω πότε θα το πάρουν απόφαση να μας βάλουν κανα eurosport...


Δεν το βλέπω φίλε. Το Eurosport είναι κανάλι που κάνει δελεαστικό το πακέτο της Nova, οπότε δε νομίζω να το δώσει η ΟΝ τζάμπα.

----------


## seomeo

Ναι αλλα κάτι πρέπει να γίνει,αυτα που έχει τα έχουμε βαρεθεί

----------


## AKIS9800

Παιδια κανενα νεο κανεις με κανενα νεο καναλι απο Οκτωμβριο. Εχουμε κανενα νεο?

----------


## evfotis

Καλησπέρα, είναι το πρώτο μου post εδώ!
Έκανα αίτηση σήμερα για το all in one, και δέ βρίσκω λεπτομερή λίστα με τα ελέυθερα κανάλια που μεταδίδωνται απο το IPTV της Οn.
Πέρα απο τα 4 της ΕΡΤ, ποιά είναι τα υπόλοιπα;
Discovery? BBC world? Skynews? 
Eυχαριστώ

----------


## zio21

> Καλησπέρα, είναι το πρώτο μου post εδώ!
> Έκανα αίτηση σήμερα για το all in one, και δέ βρίσκω λεπτομερή λίστα με τα ελέυθερα κανάλια που μεταδίδωνται απο το IPTV της Οn.
> Πέρα απο τα 4 της ΕΡΤ, ποιά είναι τα υπόλοιπα;
> Discovery? BBC world? Skynews? 
> Eυχαριστώ


Κοίτα εδώ [URL="http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=128146&garpg=4#content_start"]

----------


## Avesael

http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthre...ferrerid=38010

Στα περιεχόμενα, στα δεξιά της σελίδας επέλεξε "ψηφιακά κανάλια"

----------


## evfotis

thanx, δεν είχα δει τις επόμενες σελίδες..

----------


## [DSL]MANOS

Μήπως ξέρετε στα πόσα bitrate είναι η TV απ' την ON??

----------


## seomeo

καπου στα 350.Ας μας βοηθησει καποιος που ξερει βρε! :Thinking:

----------


## [DSL]MANOS

4-6 Mbit είπαν άλλοι. Πάντως τα 3Mbit είναι λίγα για mpeg-4.

----------


## cnp5

> 4-6 Mbit είπαν άλλοι. Πάντως τα 3Mbit είναι λίγα για mpeg-4.


mpeg-4 για SDTV 720x480x25fps θέλει κάπου 1-2 Mbps για αρκετά καλά αποτελέσματα και 2-3 για άριστα (όλα αυτά μαζί με ήχο, stereo ή 5.1 δεν έχει μεγάλη διαφορά στο τελικό bitrate).

mpeg-4 θέλει λιγότερο bitrate για να απόδοση την ίδια ποιότητα με mpeg-2. Και τα 3Mbps για τηλεόραση είναι υπέρ αρκετά σε mpeg4 (φυσικά δε μιλάω για HD)...

----------


## [DSL]MANOS

Τα DVD θεωρούνται καλά στα 4-6 Mbit. Τέτοιο bitrate έχουν τα DVD στα video club. Τα 2-3Mbit και ειδικά με ανάλυση στα 720-480Mbit, δεν θεωρείτε άριστο. 2+ Mbit με μικρότερη ανάλυση έχει το dvd recorder μου στην 2ρη χειρότερη επιλογή! Ναι... δεν λέω, είναι ικανοποιητική ποιότητα, αλλά όχι και καλή, πόσο μάλλον για άριστη όπως λες. Οπότε 4+ mbit είναι must για IPTV με mpeg-2. Μην ξεχνάς πως "on the fly" πρέπει τα δεδομένα να στέλνονται και να γράφονται στα IPTV set top boxes και στα DVD recorders αντίστοιχα, σε αντίθεση με τα DVD που κυκλοφορούν στην αγορά.  :Wink: 
Επίσης να τονίσω πως και στα δορυφορικά κανάλια (με καλή ποιότητα φυσικά  :Razz: ) το bitrate κυμαίνετε γύρω στα 5Mbit.

Η ποιότητα της εικόνας είναι όπως ένα DVD (καλά δεν θα είναι όπως του DVD, αλλά έστω να πλησιάζει λίγο) ή ισούται με την ποιότητα ενός DVD χαμηλής ποιότητας. Ή μήπως δεν πλησιάζει καν την ποιότητα ενός DVD και έχουμε συνέχεια pixelαρίσματα (ή όπως αλλιώς λέγετε αυτό  :Razz: )??? Συγνώμη που επιμένω, απλώς δεν θέλω να κάνω κάποια λάθος κίνηση πηγαίνοντας στην ON.
Ακόμη θα ήθελα να μάθω αν υπάρχει πρόβλημα στον ήχο, καθώς αναφέρθηκε κάπου ότι ο ήχος ακούγετε μερικές φορές περίεργα.


Ευχαριστώ και πάλι για της απαντήσεις σας  :One thumb up:  και συγνώμη αν γίνομαι κουραστικός.  :Embarassed:

----------


## grphoto

ZDF hotbird 704x576 bitrate 1875 τελεια εικονα  :Smile: 

Το mpeg4 εχει μεγαλυτερη συμπιεση με καλυτερο αλγοριθμο (οποτε χρειαζεται πιο δυνατο επεξεργαστη, γιαυτο αρκετα dvd δεν το παιζουν).

Πχ ταινια εμποριου dvd mpeg2 (σωστα λες 4-6 mbit) χωρος dvd 6-8 G

η ιδια ταινια mpeg4-divx  χωρος δισκου 1.4 G max.

----------


## [DSL]MANOS

Πως είναι δυνατόν να εκπέμπει μόνο 1875??? Αυτό δεν το κατάλαβα. Σε άλλα forum λένε για την NOVA ότι δίνει γύρω στα 2,5 Mbit, ενώ τα άλλα δορυφορικά κανάλια εκπέμπουν 5Mbit. Εκτός αν μιλάς για Mpeg-4.

Edit: Μόλις παρατήρησα πως σε όλα τα τελευταία post μου έγραφα mpeg-4, αντί για mpeg-2!!!  :Laughing:  Γιατί δεν με διόρθωσε κανείς???  :Laughing: 
Edit2: To ZDF πρέπει να είναι σε mpeg-4, αλλιώς δεν γίνετε να έχει καλή εικόνα και λιγότερο από 2Mbit. Μην τρελαθούμε κιόλας.  :Razz:

----------


## grphoto

Λοιπον ο humax δειχνει το minimum bitrate.
Ολα τα bitrate του Hotbird εδω

http://www.digitalbitrate.com/dbr.ph...1&bou=0&last=0

Θα δεις οτι μεσο bitrate nova με σημειωτεον μεγεθος εικονας 352χ576 1.2 - 2.8 (μεγιστο 5.6)

ZDF  μεσο biitrate με 720x576 3.1 , τα αλλα Γερμανικα 3.6 -3.8

σκεψου διπλασιο bitrate  και μιση εικονα και θα καταλαβεις διαφορα.

Ολα φυσικα mpeg2 το mpeg4 υποστηριζεται μονο απο HD μηχανηματα.

----------


## [DSL]MANOS

3.5-4 Mbit είναι φυσιολογικό.  :Wink:  
Τα Γερμανικά τα δείχνει τέλεια.  :One thumb up:

----------


## seomeo

Ρε παιδιά ούτε 16 ουτε κανα κανάλι νέο ακόμη!!Λέτε να αρχίσουμε να γκρινιάζουμε??Είναι ώρα?Η υπομονή μας εξαντλέιται...

----------


## SGP

> Πολύ καλή κίνηση το αγγλικό Al Jazeera! Πάντως εξακολουθώ να περιμένω και *όλα τα ελεύθερα δορυφορικά* που μας έχουν τάξει, όπως BBC, CNN, ARD, κλπ κλπ κλπ....


Δεν πιστεύω η απουσία των (δημοφιλέστερων) καναλιών να έχει να κάνει με το ότι αυτά δίνονται και από τη NOVA; Η παροχή δυνατότητας παρακολούθησης NOVA από το iptv μήπως έχει "δεθεί" με το να μη της "πατηθεί ο κάλος";
Εξ άλλου το strong point της NOVA είναι τα συνδρομητικά, όχι τα ελεύθερα. Ή όχι;

----------


## gangel

> Ρε παιδιά ούτε 16 ουτε κανα κανάλι νέο ακόμη!!Λέτε να αρχίσουμε να γκρινιάζουμε??Είναι ώρα?Η υπομονή μας εξαντλέιται...




Off Topic


		Ποια 16; και 16 να συγρονίσεις πάλι ο κόφτης παραμένει σα 8500-9000kbps, το θέμα είναι να αυξήσει το bandwith!!

----------


## seomeo

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Ποια 16; και 16 να συγρονίσεις πάλι ο κόφτης παραμένει σα 8500-9000kbps, το θέμα είναι να αυξήσει το bandwith!!


Σωστό και αυτό,η κοροιδία και οι χαμηλη εξυπηρέτηση πάνε σύννεφο!Κύριοι της ΟΝ πάνε οι εποχές που ο κόσμος ήταν άσχετος,δεν ήξερε που πάνε τα 4!Τώρα και ξέρουν και άποψη έχουν και δεν μπορείται να παίζεται μαζί τους με διαφημιστικά κόλπα και trick!!!Όπως περιμένουμε τα 16 έτσι περιμένουμε και τα νέα κανάλια το οποίο είναι σοβαρό ζήτημα!!!!!!!ΞΥΠΝΗΣΤΕΕΕΕ ΒΡΕΕΕ!Δεν είμαστε γίδια!

----------


## AKIS9800

Και φανταστειτε οτι οταν εκανα την συνδεση με την ΟΝ μου ειχαν πει οτι το καλοκαιρι θα εχουν φθασει τα 70 + καναλια  χαχαχα :ROTFL:

----------


## seomeo

> Και φανταστειτε οτι οταν εκανα την συνδεση με την ΟΝ μου ειχαν πει οτι το καλοκαιρι θα εχουν φθασει τα 70 + καναλια  χαχαχα


 :Thumb down:   :Thumb down:   :Thumb down:   :Thumb down:   :Thumb down:   :Thumb down:   :Thumb down:   :Thumb down:   :Thumb down:   :Thumb down:   :Thumb down:   :Thumb down:   :Thumb down:

----------


## Moikanos

Έρχονται και αλλά κανάλια στην ON

Ίσος το έχουν παρατιριση και άλλοι αλλά εγώ σήμερα πήρα πρέφα..


Στο κανάλι  572 του TV BOX  εμφανίζεται το BBC. Προφανώς ακόμα κάνουν δοκιμές δεν ξερώ πότε θα το παραδώσουν  μιας και δεν έχει εικόνα μόνο γράφει ένα (ERROR) και (Το κανάλι δεν είναι συνδρομητικό) . 



Επίσης αυτό που μου έκανε εντύπωση είναι ότι άλλαξε και το display  στο TV BOX εκεί που λέει ΤV δείχνει την ώρα σαν να ήταν κλειστός.

  Άντε να χαιρετίσουμε την προσπάθεια τις On και να ευχηθούμε σύντομα και αλλά κανάλια στο μπουκέτο που μας προσφέρει .  :One thumb up:

----------


## Rebel Scum

Το είδα κι εγώ...καλό είναι σιγά σιγά να εμπλουτίζουν τα ξένα κανάλια...

----------


## seomeo

παιδια το θέμα υπάρχει εδώ http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=105228 ας μην ανοίγουμε θέματα για τα οποία υπάρχουν ήδη συζητήσεις.κατα τα αλλα ευχάριστα τα νεα

----------


## seomeo

κατι για νεα κανάλια ακούστηκε όπως bbc σε ένα αλλο νήμα ξέρει κανεις λεπτομέρειες?

----------


## CMS

Σημασία έχει όχι αν είναι πολλά κανάλια αλλά το θεματικό τους αντικείμενο ...

Στην ΟΝ έχει τεθεί το θέμα και θα υπάρχουν εξελίξεις ... τους είναι γνωστό ότι οι συνδρομητές επιθυμούν κάποια κανάλια με αντικείμενο ενδεχομένως διαφορετικό των ειδήσεων (σε αυτό νομίζω ήδη είναι σχεδόν πλήρεις με τα ξένα κανάλια) όπως ...αθλητικό κανάλι ... ντοκυμαντερ...ιστορικο...

Η ΟΝ ήδη έχει πει ότι πολλά από τα κανάλια (ειδικά τα αθλητικά είναι πανάκριβα ή και τα δικαιώματά τους είναι ήδη εκχωρημένα π.χ. NOVA, ΕΡΤ) όμως έχει βρει άκρες και θα προσπαθήσει να καλύψει και τέτοιου είδους κανάλια στο άμεσο μέλλον ... 

Οσο για το BBC ναι ... σήμερα που ρύθμιζα μία LCD των δικών μου ... πρόσεξα ότι εμφανίζεται μετά το RADIO ITALIA TV κάπου στο 507 νομίζω ένα μήνυμα για το κανάλι BBC με την ένδειξη ότι είναι συνδρομητικό ... κάτι ψήνεται εδώ ...

ΥΓ. Σημειωτέον ότι στο πρόγραμμα Τηλεφωνία - IPTV που πήρανε οι δικοί μου ... αμέσως ενεργοποιήθηκαν οι υπηρεσίες τηλεφωνίας και IPTV ... όμως μου έκανε κακή εντύπωση (μια που είχα το laptop μαζί μου) ότι ενώ αμέσως το pirelli πήρε IP και το firmware 1.21.1S... βρήκα ότι το wireless ήταν ενεργοποιημένο :Thumb down:  ... και έπρεπε να το απενεργοποιήσω ... γιατίιιιι? ειδικά σε ανθρώπους που δεν ξέρουν και δεν θέλουν internet ? και δεν μιλάω από πλευράς ασφαλείας καθώς δεν είχα τον χρόνο να δώ αν βγαίνει το pirelli με το πρόγραμμα αυτό προς τα "έξω" εκτός δηλαδή του εσωτερικού δικτύου της ΟΝ ... αλλά κυρίως για την αναίτια επιβάρυνση ακτινοβολίας ... μέσα σε ένα σπίτι που δεν θέλει internet ,,,

----------


## kostas__p

δεν το εχω προσεξει ακομα..8α το δω κ 8α σας πω......μακαρι να μπουν κιαλα οπως εχουμε σε αλλο ποστ μας

----------


## Moikanos

> Οσο για το BBC ναι ... σήμερα που ρύθμιζα μία LCD των δικών μου ... πρόσεξα ότι εμφανίζεται μετά το RADIO ITALIA TV κάπου στο 507 νομίζω ένα μήνυμα για το κανάλι BBC με την ένδειξη ότι είναι συνδρομητικό ... κάτι ψήνεται εδώ ...
> 
>   ,,,


 Το κανάλι βρίσκετε στο 572 μετά τα ψηφιακά  και γράφει το αντίθετο μήνυμα. Το κανάλι *δεν* είναι συνδρομητικό.

----------


## CMS

> Το κανάλι βρίσκετε στο 572 μετά τα ψηφιακά  και γράφει το αντίθετο μήνυμα. Το κανάλι *δεν* είναι συνδρομητικό.


OK OK ... μην βαράτε στο ψαχνό ... :Sorry: 

Δεν ασχολήθηκα πάνω από λίγα δεύτερα με το θέμα ... γιατί είχα το μάτι μου πάνω στις ρυθμίσεις της LCD... 

 Περιμένουμε λοιπόν τις εξελίξεις με το BBC ...

Και είναι δεδομένο ότι η ΟΝ , όπως αναφέρθηκε ανωτέρω , ετοιμάζεται να βγάλει από την φαρέτρα της και το βέλος της IPTV ... με νέα θεματικά κανάλια που οι χρήστες ενδιαφέρονται όπως έχουμε ζητήσει, αναβάθμιση του SAGEM με νέες δυνατότητές του .. έχει αναφερθεί ειδικά στο τελευταίο και ο φίλος cpn5 ...

One step at a time ...

----------


## seomeo

Ρε παιδιά εγώ δεν το βρίσκω στο 572... :Thinking:

----------


## intech

Ουτε και εγώ :Thinking:

----------


## gangel

> Το κανάλι βρίσκετε στο 572 μετά τα ψηφιακά  και γράφει το αντίθετο μήνυμα. Το κανάλι *δεν* είναι συνδρομητικό.


 Εμένα μου είχε βγάλει filmnet3 και mgm μετά τα ψηφιακά και λίγα δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα πέταξε το μήνυμα: το κανάλι αυτό δεν είναι συνδρομητικό... Ποιος ξέρει ίσως κάνουν δοκιμές

----------


## belial

Νέα πακέτα i Nova IPTV (προαιρετικά) 
Εάν το επιθυμείτε μπορείτε να γίνετε συνδρομητής στα πακέτα της NOVA ("Nova IPTV") χωρίς την ανάγκη επιπλέον εξοπλισμού (δορυφορική κεραία, αποκωδικοποιητής)! Η εγγραφή στα πακέτα της "Nova IPTV" γίνεται μέσω της τηλεόρασης της Οn και η μηνιαία συνδρομή θα πληρώνεται απ’ευθείας στην NetMed.

Πακέτα συνδρομής:

Value Pack €29.5 το μήνα (συμπ. ΦΠΑ) 
Sports+Value €49.5 το μήνα (συμπ. ΦΠΑ) 
Cinema+Value €49.5 το μήνα (συμπ. ΦΠΑ) 
Full Pack €57 το μήνα (συμπ. ΦΠΑ)
το έκανα πόστ στο faq προφανώς ταιριάζει περισσότερο εδώ. Τα παραπάνω είναι από το site της on.

----------


## gmmour

Να βάλουν και κανένα κινεζικό κανάλι γιατί το θέλω για εξάσκηση και σκεφτόμουνα να αγοράσω δορυφορικό πιάτο...

Πάντως πλάκα πλάκα, όπως συμβαίνει και στο εξωτερικό, θα πρέπει στο πακέτο τους να προσθέσουν και μερικά κανάλια (ίσως με μικρή συνδρομή) τα οποία έτσι κι αλλιώς εκπέμπονται δωρεάν δορυφορικά και τα οποία να απευθύνονται σε ξενόγλωσσους (π.χ. μετανάστες). Δηλαδή ινδικά, κινέζικα, ρώσικα, πακιστανικά και να δείτε πώς θα μαζέψουν με τη μία πελάτες! Η περιοχή της Βικτώριας είναι γεμάτη πιάτα! Στο εξωτερικό αν δείτε πολλές εταιρείες δίνουν στο βασικό τους πακέτο τα ελεύθερα δορυφορικά κανάλια ξένων χωρών όπως το κινεζικό CCTV 9!

----------


## seomeo

Ναι αλλα το CCTV δείχνει αγώνες κατα καιρούς που εδώ τους δείχνει το supersport...........

----------


## grtt

Το θέμα είναι να βάλουν μερικά θεματικά κανάλια που δεν είναι ελεύθερα δορυφορικά. Τα ελεύθερα δορυφορικά τα πιάνει κάποιος με ένα σύστημα των 100 Ευρώ και είναι μερικές εκατοντάδες (για να μην πω χιλιάδες). Εδώ η Vivodi υπερτερεί μια και έχει εντάξει στην τηλεόραση μερικά κανάλια ντοκυμαντέρ. Ασφαλώς επειδή αυτά κοστίζουν κανείς δε θα ζητήσει να εντάξει κανάλια ταινιών ή αθλητικά συνδρομητικά (εκτός αν το κάνει με εξτρά κόστος) αλλά κάποια κανάλια με ντοκυμαντέρ, ίσως με σειρές και κανένα καλό μουσικό κανάλι δε θα έβλαπτε. (Επίσης έχω την εντύπωση πως αν μερικά κανάλια ήταν πραγματικά καλά ίσως ορισμένοι να ήταν διατεθειμένοι να πληρώσουν μια μικρή επιπλέον συνδρομή προαιρετικά, όχι μεγάλη όμως).

Φοβάμαι όμως μήπως δε το κάνει επειδή προσφέρει και τη Nova, και θεωρηθούν τα πακέτα ανταγωνιστικά ως προς τη Nova. (Είναι σίγουρο για παράδειγμα ότι μάλλον δε θα εντάξει κανένα από τα κανάλια που προσφέρει η Nova και είναι συνδρομητικά). Εκεί που η On είναι υπερπλήρης είναι στα ειδησεογραφικά με προφανής παράλειψη το BBC World. 

Προτάσεις νέων καναλιών που η On ίσως θα μπορούσε να βάλει και που ίσως δεν έχουν και μεγάλο κόστος:

BBC Prime, Discovery Science, Discovery Civilisations, Discovery Travel and Living, HBO (σε διάφορες εκδοχές), ΑΧΝ, Animaux, Boomerang (παιδικά), CCTV 5 (αθλητικά), Hallmark, MCM Top (μουσική).

Ίσως για μερικά από αυτά να μπορούσε να βάλει μια εξτρά συνδρομή 2-3 Ευρώ ανά κανάλι ή σαν πακετάκι, όπου ο συνδρομητής θα επέλεγε ποια θέλει να δει.

----------


## shioiros

Όλα τα καλά κανάλια τα έχει η NOVA. Και CCTV5 να βάλει τα δικαιώματα για τα ξένα πρωταθλήματα τα έχει η Nova και δεν θα μπορεί να τα μεταδίδει.

----------


## grtt

E, καλά, όχι και όλα τα καλά κανάλια, υπάρχουν ένα σωρό ελλείψεις στη Nova, η οποία είναι από τα φτωχότερα πακέτα σε σχέση με το τι προσφέρουν τα αντίστοιχα πακέτα του εξωτερικού. Αν εξαιρέσεις τα αθλητικά δηλαδή, έχει σημαντικές ελλείψεις σε θεματικά κανάλια η Nova.

----------


## shioiros

Λέγοντας καλα εννοώ τα αθλητικά και τις ταινίες. Άμα δεν μπορείς να τάχεις αυτά ότι κανάλια και να βάλει η ON πάλι φτωχή θα έιναι.

----------


## ilpara

*NOVA μέσω ON-IPTV*
Παρατήρησα ότι η NOVA μείωσε τη μηνιαία συνδρομή από 55 σε 29€ (αν δεν κάνω λάθος).
Έχει κάποιος NOVA μέσω ON-IPTV? Ικανοποιημένος? Παίζει στην ίδια ποιότητα και με τα ίδια τυχόν προβλήματα που έχει το iptv / onrec / oncinema? Ας μας πει δυο λόγια όποιος τιο έχει...

----------


## gangel

> *NOVA μέσω ON-IPTV*
> Παρατήρησα ότι η NOVA μείωσε τη μηνιαία συνδρομή από 55 σε 29€ (αν δεν κάνω λάθος).
> Έχει κάποιος NOVA μέσω ON-IPTV? Ικανοποιημένος? Παίζει στην ίδια ποιότητα και με τα ίδια τυχόν προβλήματα που έχει το iptv / onrec / oncinema? Ας μας πει δυο λόγια όποιος τιο έχει...


Δε μείωσε, απλώς έφτιαξε πακέτα και αυτό με τα 29,5€ είναι πετσοκομένο  :Wink:  http://www.nova.gr/ τα έχει αναλυτικά

----------


## LEFTKOYL

Νέα πακέτα i Nova IPTV

Εάν το επιθυμείτε μπορείτε να γίνετε συνδρομητής στα πακέτα της NOVA ("Nova IPTV") χωρίς την ανάγκη επιπλέον εξοπλισμού (δορυφορική κεραία, αποκωδικοποιητής)! Η εγγραφή στα πακέτα της "Nova IPTV" γίνεται μέσω της τηλεόρασης της Οn και η μηνιαία συνδρομή θα πληρώνεται απʼευθείας στην NetMed.

Πακέτα συνδρομής:

Value Pack 29.5 € το μήνα (συμπ. ΦΠΑ)
Sports+Value 49.5 € το μήνα (συμπ. ΦΠΑ)
Cinema+Value 49.5 € το μήνα (συμπ. ΦΠΑ)
Full Pack 57 € το μήνα (συμπ. ΦΠΑ)
__________________

----------


## seomeo

> Όλα τα καλά κανάλια τα έχει η NOVA. Και CCTV5 να βάλει τα δικαιώματα για τα ξένα πρωταθλήματα τα έχει η Nova και δεν θα μπορεί να τα μεταδίδει.


σωστός ο φίλος

----------


## gmmour

Να βάλει CCTV International (το κινεζόφωνο και το αγγλόφωνο) για εμάς τους κινεζομαθείς...

Δεν είναι κακό γενικά να βάλει ελεύθερα κανάλια, γιατί και τζάμπα είναι και σε γλιτώνει και από το κόστος (έστω των 100 Ευρώ) και κυρίως τη διαδικασία για να βάλεις πιάτο!!!

Εκτός αυτού, τα δορυφορικά κανάλια έχουν ειδικούς περιορισμούς σχετικά με τα αθλητικά γεγονότα και πρέπει τα ίδια να αυτοπεριορίζουν το τι εκπέμπουν ανάλογα με τις άδειες και τις συμφωνίες που έχουν συνάψει. Αν λοιπόν το CCTV 5 εκπέμπει ελεύθερα στην Ελλάδα τα αθλητικά και το παρέχει και η Nova, δεν έρχεται σε σύγκρουση συμφερόντων. Αν δηλαδή η Nova θέλει να κηνυγήσει κάποιον, ας κάνει μήνυση στο CCTV...

Το θέμα μου ήταν πάντως να βάλει ξενόγλωσσα ελεύθερα κανάλια που έχουν ζήτηση από τους μετανάστες σαν διευκόλυνση για αυτούς που δεν μπορούν ή δεν θέλουν να βάλουν πιάτο (και για αυτούς σαν εμένα που φτύνουν αίμα για να μάθουν κινέζικα και όταν γυρνάνε στην Ελλάδα δεν έχουν καμία ελπίδα για εξάσκηση)...

----------


## seomeo

> Να βάλει CCTV International (το κινεζόφωνο και το αγγλόφωνο) για εμάς τους κινεζομαθείς...
> 
> Δεν είναι κακό γενικά να βάλει ελεύθερα κανάλια, *γιατί και τζάμπα είναι* και σε γλιτώνει και από το κόστος (έστω των 100 Ευρώ) και κυρίως τη διαδικασία για να βάλεις πιάτο!!!
> 
> Εκτός αυτού, τα δορυφορικά κανάλια έχουν ειδικούς περιορισμούς σχετικά με τα αθλητικά γεγονότα και πρέπει τα ίδια να αυτοπεριορίζουν το τι εκπέμπουν ανάλογα με τις άδειες και τις συμφωνίες που έχουν συνάψει. Αν λοιπόν το CCTV 5 εκπέμπει ελεύθερα στην Ελλάδα τα αθλητικά και το παρέχει και η Nova, δεν έρχεται σε σύγκρουση συμφερόντων. Αν δηλαδή η Nova θέλει να κηνυγήσει κάποιον, ας κάνει μήνυση στο CCTV...
> 
> Το θέμα μου ήταν πάντως να βάλει ξενόγλωσσα ελεύθερα κανάλια που έχουν ζήτηση από τους μετανάστες σαν διευκόλυνση για αυτούς που δεν μπορούν ή δεν θέλουν να βάλουν πιάτο (και για αυτούς σαν εμένα που φτύνουν αίμα για να μάθουν κινέζικα και όταν γυρνάνε στην Ελλάδα δεν έχουν καμία ελπίδα για εξάσκηση)...


Δεν νομίζω να είναι τσάμπα

----------


## shioiros

Δεν μπορεί η ON να βάλει στο πακέτο της τέτοια κανάλια (ή τελοσπάντων να μεταδίδει πρωταθλήματα τα οποία αγόρασε η Nova) τώρα το ότι μπορείς με μια απλή δορυφορική να βλέπεις μπάλα απο τα ελεύθερα είναι άλλη υπόθεση. Άσε που είναι πολύ λιγα τα παιχνίδια που μπορείς να δεις δωρεάν.

----------


## faithl3ss

Συμφωνω με τον απο πανω...
Βεβαια οσοι θελουν να δουν μπαλα και εχουν μια γραμμη ανω των 3Μβιτ ξερουν τον τροπο...
Να'ναι καλα οι κινεζοι το live stream και τα προγραμματα τυπου sopcast, tvu kai loipa... :Whistle:

----------


## gmmour

Βρε παιδιά, δεν μιλάω για αθλητικά... Για τα ελεύθερα κανάλια διαφόρων χωρών μιλάω, π.χ. arirang TV, NHK International, CCTV International κτλ. τα οποία είναι δωρεάν (και επιμένω) και μπορεί να τα αναμεταδώσει τζάμπα η On όπως κάνουν πολλοί IPTV πάροχοι σε όλη την Ευρώπη...

----------


## cyber_encryptor

Παιδιά καλησπέρα.

Σαν νέος στο Forum αποφάσισα και εγώ να γράψω για την εμπειρία της Nova μέσα από την On.

Όταν αποφάσισα να βάλω Nova νόμιζα ότι θα έχει όλα τα κανάλια και τις λειτουργίες της.
Δυστυχώς δεν είναι έτσι.Καταρχάς δεν έχει όλα τα κανάλια διαθέσιμα γιατί η συμφωνία της On με την Netmed δεν περιλαμβάνει όλα τα κανάλια αλλά κάποια συγκεκριμένα που έχουν συμφωνήσει και δυστυχώς κανένα ραδιόφωνο.
Στην ουσία εγώ πλήρωνα 59 ευρώ τον μήνα και δεν είχα ούτε όλα τα κανάλια αλλά ούτε και τις ίδιες παροχές ενώ πλήρωνα τα ίδια με τους  συνδρομητές της Nova.

Το μεγαλύτερο θέμα όμως ήταν ότι δεν μπορούσα να δώ κανένα κανάλι με αξιοπρεπής ανάλυση.
Όλα τα κανάλια είχαν τρομερά κενά και παγώματα στην εικόνα πιθανών από το φορτωμνένο δίκτιο της On.
Άσε που το internet σερνόταν με ανοιχτό το videobox.


Έτσι λοιπόν αποφάσισα και το έκοψα και έγινα κανονικος συνδρομητής και έχω τέλεια ποιότητα και κανένα πρόβλημα και πληρώνω και τα ίδια.

----------


## Avesael

Μπορείς να γίνει πιο συγκεκριμένος; Ποια κανάλια και ποιες υπηρεσίες δεν έχει το πακέτο NOVA-ON ;

----------


## cyber_encryptor

Δεν έχει τα κανάλια που βγάζει κατά καιρούς η Nova όπως πχ παρακολούθηση mad video music awards.Κάποια ελέυθερα δορυφορικά που τα βλέπεις ακόμα και με έναν απλό δέκτη δεν στα δίνει η On.Επίσης δεν σου παρέχει κανένα ραδιόφωνο.
Γιατί να πληρώνω λοιπόν τα ίδια και να μην μου παρέχουν τα ίδια?

----------


## seomeo

Κάτο μου λέει οτι μας κοροιδεύουν οι κύριοι της Nova&On... :Evil:

----------


## gmmour

Επίσης από την εμπειρία του φίλου παραπάνω συμπεραίνω ότι μάλλον ο βρόχος του σηκώνει πολύ μικρό ρυθμό μετάδοσης δεδομένων και γι'αυτό είχει προβλήματα ποιότητας η τηλεόραση και μικρή ταχύτητα το internet όταν δούλευε το tv box...

Επίσης να σημειώσω ότι είναι πολύ πιθανόν ο φίλος παραπάνω να αναφέρεται στα ελεύθερα κανάλια και ραδιόφωνα που μπορεί να λάβει κανείς με τον δορυφορικό εξοπλισμό της Nova και που δεν αποτελούν κομμάτι του πακέτου της Nova αλλά ελεύθερα κανάλια που εκπέμπει ο ίδιος δορυφόρος...

----------


## grtt

Βρε παιδιά, 

Καταρχήν είναι βέβαιο ότι είτε ελεύθερα, είτε της Nova τα κανάλια δεν έχουν την ίδια ποιότητα που έχουν δορυφορικά, μέσω On είναι συμπιεσμένα. Είναι επίσης προφανές ότι τα ελεύθερα δορυφορικά που μπορεί να δει κάποιος με έναν δορυφορικό δέκτη είναι απείρως περισσότερα από αυτά που παρέχει η On.

Για μένα, το καλύτερο θα ήταν για αρχή να παρείχε η On, έστω και 2-3 κανάλια καλά που δεν είναι ελεύθερα και δεν τα έχει η Nova. Τα ελεύθερα δορυφορικά, οποιοσδήποτε με ένα φθηνό σύστημα μπορεί να τα παρακολουθήσει και είναι και πολλές εκατοντάδες. ( H Vivodi έχει κάνει κάτι ανάλογο με το Cable TV).

----------


## gmmour

Νομίζω ότι όταν αρχίσουν να δραστηριοποιούνται και άλλοι πάροχοι στον χώρο της IPTV (δηλαδή το θωρηκτό ΟΤΕ από αρχές του νέου έτους, η netone, η forthnet και αργότερα και η HOL) και σε συνάρτηση με το γεγονός ότι την Nova την έχει καπαρώσει (διορθώστε με αν κάνω λάθος) η On, τότε θα αναπτυχθεί ανταγωνισμός και θα δούμε τους παρόχους να προσθέτουν νέα κανάλια στο "βασικό πακέτο" τους και να προσφέρουν και θεματικά πακέτα με σχετικά μικρές συνδρομές. Η On αυτή τη στιγμή, ελλείψη ανταγωνισμού, αφήνει όλο το θεματικό κομμάτι στη Nova, η οποία προνοώντας για την έλευση του ανταγωνισμού, αρχίζει να σπάει το πακέτο της σε θεματικά υπο-πακέτα με χαμηλότερες συνδρομές. Κάτι το οποίο δεν το είχε κάνει όλα αυτά τα χρόνια που ήταν το απόλυτο μονοπώλιο στον χώρο της συνδρομητικής τηλεόρασης στην Ελλάδα...

Το σίγουρο είναι ότι με την έλευση του ανταγωνισμού θα δούμε ακόμα περισσότερα πακέτα προσφορών και πολλά περισσότερα κανάλια στο "βασικό πακέτο" όπως γίνεται ήδη σε χώρες όπως η Γαλλία.

Να σημειώσω μόνο ότι τα κανάλια έχουν πολύ καλή ποιότητα στην On, γιατί δεν συμπιέζονται (πέρα από το MPEG το οποίο το έχει και το DVB-S/Nova ως ψηφιακή κωδικοποίηση), αν σκεφτούμε μάλιστα ότι στο καλώδιο της On εκπέμπεται κάθε φορά μόνο το κανάλι που παρακολουθείται εκείνη τη στιγμή και το οποίο καταλαμβάνει ένα bandwidth 6-8 Mbps... Μπορεί και περισσότερο από ό,τι στο δορυφόρο. Οπότε η ποιότητα δεν είναι χειρότερη από το δορυφορικό!

Το θέμα είναι απλά ότι με έναν δέκτη Nova λαμβάνεις και τα ελεύθερα δορυφορικά που παρέχει ο ίδιος δορυφόρος και που είμαι σίγουρος ότι θα αρχίσουν να τα προσθέτουν και οι IPTV πάροχοι σιγά σιγά όσο ανάβει ο ανταγωνισμός!

Έρχονται πολλά ωραία με την έλευση του IPTV και από άλλους παρόχους, αναμείνατε στο τηλεκοντρόλ σας...

----------


## CMS

Φίλε gmmour ... ενδιαφέρεσαι για το θέμα ... το έχω παρατηρήσει και σε άλλα νήματα ... είναι πραγματικά ενδιαφέρον ... η ΟΝ θα προσθέσει σύντομα και άλλα κανάλια ... όπως ήδη έχουμε γράψει ... μάλλον σύντομα θα προσφέρει και interactive υπηρεσίες ... βλέπεις οι Ιταλοί της ΟΝ που ασχολούνται με το θέμα έχουν μεγάλη εμπειρία και διεθνείς επαφές ...

μία λεπτομέρεια αν σε ενδιαφέρει ... μετρημένα η IPTV μου κόβει 500 KB/s ...

----------


## gangel

> ..
> 
> μία λεπτομέρεια αν σε ενδιαφέρει ... μετρημένα η IPTV μου κόβει 500 KB/s ...


Σωστά, 500kb/s σημαίνει 4mbit περίπου  :Wink:

----------


## shioiros

Τα πακέτα της NOVA είναι εντελώς ασύμφορα. Μόνο μπάλα σου λέει 47 ευρω και μόνο ταινίες πάλι 47, γιατί να μην βάλω και τα 2 με 57? Για μένα τουλάχιστον είναι ανούσια και δεν αξίζει το κόπο καν να το σκεφτείς. 

Επίσης η πιθανή ύπαρξη ανταγωνιστή της NOVA στο μέλλον μπορεί μεν να μειώσει κάπως τις τιμές αλλά άμα χωρίσουν τα πρωταθλήματα και έχει η NOVA πχ το ισπανικό και η άλλη εταιρία τα δικαιώματα για το αγγλικό και καποια άλλη το Champions League τότε κάποιος που ενδιαφέρεται και για τα 3 στο τέλος θα αναγκαστεί να πληρώνει περισσότερα από ότι τώρα.  :Thumb down:

----------


## GeorgeH

Άστα να πάνε αυτή η Νόβα μας έχει καταστρέψει! Είμαστε για να φεύγουμε για εξωτερικό μου φαίνεται, γιατί ούτε με 1500 euros per month δεν παλεύεται η κατάσταση...

----------


## alex_mar

> Τα πακέτα της NOVA είναι εντελώς ασύμφορα. Μόνο μπάλα σου λέει 47 ευρω και μόνο ταινίες πάλι 47, γιατί να μην βάλω και τα 2 με 57? Για μένα τουλάχιστον είναι ανούσια και δεν αξίζει το κόπο καν να το σκεφτείς. 
> 
> Επίσης η πιθανή ύπαρξη ανταγωνιστή της NOVA στο μέλλον μπορεί μεν να μειώσει κάπως τις τιμές αλλά άμα χωρίσουν τα πρωταθλήματα και έχει η NOVA πχ το ισπανικό και η άλλη εταιρία τα δικαιώματα για το αγγλικό και καποια άλλη το Champions League τότε κάποιος που ενδιαφέρεται και για τα 3 στο τέλος θα αναγκαστεί να πληρώνει περισσότερα από ότι τώρα.


Απο τα 4 πακετα που εβγαλε η NOVA το μονο που συμφερει ειναι αυτο με τα 29,50 (value) και φυσικα μιλαω για περιοχες επαρχιας που εβαζαν NOVA για να πιανουν και τα ελληνικα καναλια.
Για εναν χρηστη της Αθηνας πιστευω οτι συμφερει μονο το full pack

----------


## con

Στα κανάλια της ΟΝ δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί δε βάζουν το BBC. Και free είναι και ενδιαφέρον.

----------


## seomeo

> Στα κανάλια της ΟΝ δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί δε βάζουν το BBC. Και free είναι και ενδιαφέρον.


Ελα μου ντε!!! :No no:  :Thinking:

----------


## cmantas

τα δικαιωματα του bbc ta εχει ο σκαι, το βλεπω χρονια απο το δορυφορο, πολυ καλυτερο απο κατι αλ τζαζιρα και το ρωσσικο. το γαλλικο ειναι οκ αλλα το bbc οπως κ να ειναι υπερεχει. φανταζομαι καποιο conflict με τα δικαιωματα

btw.... αυτο το καταραμενο comedy chanel thw paramount ποιος θα το βαλει στην ελλαδα; ειναι απο τα καλυτερα

----------


## PAME ROULI

Ας βάλει το MAD και το EUROSPORT το ελεύθερο που τα πιάνουν οι περισσότεροι με την απλή κεραιούλα τους και θα είμαι υπερευχαριστημένος!

----------


## intech

Ας βάλει κάτι τέλος πάντων!!!!!!
Αλλιώς τι IPTV? Την τεχνολογία καπ την δυνατότητα την γνωρίζουμε,  
Ας δούμε το αποτέλεσμα.

Και για να είμαι αντικειμενικός, οταν το πιάτο με την βροχή τα επαιξε, το iptv δούλευε ΑΨΟΓΑ.

----------


## KERKYRA2007

Καλημέρα,
μπορεί κάποιος να παραθέσει μία λίστα με όλα τα κανάλια που έχει η ΟΝ?

----------


## con

> Καλημέρα,
> μπορεί κάποιος να παραθέσει μία λίστα με όλα τα κανάλια που έχει η ΟΝ?


Εδώ είναι για όποιον θέλει να το κάνει αυτοκόλλητο στο πίσω μέρος του remote control...
1-ΒΟΥΛΗ
2-ΕΤ1
3-ΝΕΤ
4-ΕΤ3
5-ALPHA
6-ALTER
7-ANT1
8-ΜΑΚΕΔΟΝΙΑ
10-MEGA
11-SKAI
12-STAR
13-902
20-ON-CINEMA
21-NOVA-PROMO
30-EURONEWS
31-AL JAZEERA INT.
32-FRANCE24 EN
33-FRANCE24 F
34-RUSSIA TODAY
40-SAILING CH
50-TV5
51-ZDF
52-DW1
53-RAI UNO
54-RTR
56-RECORD TV
60-WORLD FASHION
61-RADIO ITALIA
80-CINE+
81-SPORT+
82-PRISMA+
83-ΡΙΚ SAT

----------


## cnp5

> Εδώ είναι για όποιον θέλει να το κάνει αυτοκόλλητο στο πίσω μέρος του remote control...


Όλα τα λεφτά!  :ROFL:  σωστός!

----------


## seomeo

μακάρι η παραπάνω λίστα να ήταν μεγαλύτερη.....

----------


## erateinos

Off Topic





> μακάρι η παραπάνω λίστα να ήταν μεγαλύτερη.....


εάν άφηνε κενά ο con όταν το έγραφε θα ήταν η λίστα διπλάσια 

 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## Cacofonix

Πού μποούμε να βρίσκουμε το πρόγραμμα για όλα τα κανάλια χωρίς να μπαίνουμε στο TV Box;

----------


## Fousekhs

Παιδια να ρωτησω κάτι... αυτο που γραφει με τα 2ευρόπουλα/ταινια για πιο καναλι ισχυει και πως το επιλέγεις? Όλα τα υπόλοιπα ειναι δωρεαν, όπως πχ το OnRec?

----------


## papakion

> Παιδια να ρωτησω κάτι... αυτο που γραφει με τα 2ευρόπουλα/ταινια για πιο καναλι ισχυει και πως το επιλέγεις? Όλα τα υπόλοιπα ειναι δωρεαν, όπως πχ το OnRec?


Τα 1,99€/τανία ειναι για το OnCinema όχι για κανάλια. To OnRec ειναι δωρεαν. H Nova ειναι 57€ το μηνα.

----------


## con

> μακάρι η παραπάνω λίστα να ήταν μεγαλύτερη.....


 

Off Topic


		Εάν ήταν μεγαλύτερη δε θα έφθανε ο χώρος να γίνει αυτοκόλλητο στο πίσω μέρος του τηλεχειριστηρίου!!

----------


## papakion

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Εάν ήταν μεγαλύτερη δε θα έφθανε ο χώρος να γίνει αυτοκόλλητο στο πίσω μέρος του τηλεχειριστηρίου!!


καλο αλλα υπάρχει και το font size, το μικραινεις και η λιστα μπορει να μεγαλωσει (On θελωντος)

----------


## intech

Και εγω που έχω πρεβειωπια?? :Laughing:

----------


## pavlos2004

> Λοιπον οταν πηρα τον εξοπλισμο της ΟΝ και συνδεθηκα(τις 2 πρωτες μερες που ολα πηγαιναν καλα)μολις εβαλα το κουτι για την Τv τρελαθηκα στα γελια,επειδη τωρα διαβασα που λεει ενασ φιλος οτι μπηκε το aljazeera και χαρηκε,να σας ενημερωσω οτι με 100 ευρω παιρνετε μια μπαχατελα σαπιο αποκωδικοποιητη,οτι πιο τελευταιο μιλαμε και βλεπετε καμια 700αρια free to air καναλια οτι να'ναι συν οτι το συνδεετε στον υπολογιστη και φορτωνετε και κανα κωδικο να βλεπετε και κανα "υποπτο" καναλακι(μαθηματα ανθρωπινης αναπαραγωγης).οποιος ασχολειται εστω και λιγο με δορυφορικα θα γελαει ακομα με το μπρικι της ΟΝ.


Ναι έχει δίκιο ο φίλος... μέχρι και Nova δωρεάν πίανεις με aDSL

----------


## pavlos2004

> Εδώ είναι για όποιον θέλει να το κάνει αυτοκόλλητο στο πίσω μέρος του remote control...
> 1-ΒΟΥΛΗ
> 2-ΕΤ1
> 3-ΝΕΤ
> 4-ΕΤ3
> 5-ALPHA
> 6-ALTER
> 7-ANT1
> 8-ΜΑΚΕΔΟΝΙΑ
> ...


Extra 3, MAD TV, ΤΗΛΕ ΑΣΤΥ και KANALI 10 δεν πιάνει ?

----------


## pavlos2004

> Τα 1,99€/τανία ειναι για το OnCinema όχι για κανάλια. To OnRec ειναι δωρεαν. H Nova ειναι 57€ το μηνα.


Δυστυχώς 1,99 είναι για τις παλιές ταινίες και λίγο μαπέ !!!
Αν ζητήσεις κάτι καλύτερο,θα πληρώσεις πάνω από 1,99 ευρώ.

Ασε που κολλάει στη μέση της ταινίας και αν είσαι τυχερός και τα καταφέρεις και το ξεκολλήσεις (μετά απο ώρα κάνεις και fast forward) και το δείς. Είναι πολύ εκνευριστικό.

----------


## grphoto

Καλα εσυ εχεις το SKY και το MULTIVISION (βαλε και το rapidshare) και ασχολεισαι με ταινιες απο την ΟΝ?

----------


## con

Μπορεί να δοκιμάσει κανείς να δει MEGA? Μου βγαίνει το STAR τόσο στο 10 όσο και στο 12...

----------


## nkabyss

Και εμένα το ίδιο...

----------


## Dimitris73

Υποψιάζομαι πως είναι δάκτυλος της Λαμπίρη....  :Evil:

----------


## pavlos2004

> Καλα εσυ εχεις το SKY και το MULTIVISION (βαλε και το rapidshare) και ασχολεισαι με ταινιες απο την ΟΝ?


Νομίζω πως έχω το δικαίωμα να πώ την αποψή μου...
Ναί, 'έχεις δίκιο... Βλέπω ταινίες τις οποίες ούτε καν το φαβτάζεσαια πο το SKY ειδικά, πολύ πρίν τις φερουν εδώ !!!
Αλλά αυτό, δεν μοθ αφαιρεί το δικαίωμα να κρίνω μία υπηρεσία που μου προσφέρουν και πληρώνω  συνδρομή γι'αυτήν...
Απλά απάντησα σε αυτόν που ρωτούσε για τις χρεωσεις...

----------


## nkabyss

Μπορω να ρωτήσω πως βλέπεις SKY?

----------


## Fousekhs

> Τα 1,99€/τανία ειναι για το OnCinema όχι για κανάλια. To OnRec ειναι δωρεαν. H Nova ειναι 57€ το μηνα.


Ευχαριστω!

----------


## mayro3650

80-CINE+
81-SPORT+
82-PRISMA+
83-ΡΙΚ SAT[/QUOTE]

Καλησπερα. μπορει καποιος να με βοηθησει με αυτα τα καναλια? πωσ μπορω να τα πιασω? δεν μου τα βγαζει καν σαν επιλογες

----------


## gmmour

Τα εν λόγω κανάλια τα λαμβάνεις ψηφιακά μέσω της κεραίας σου. Πρέπει λοιπόν να συνδέσεις μία κεραία (αν δεν υπάρχει κεντρική στην ταράτσα, να βάλεις μία μικρή, πιάνουν μια χαρά τα ψηφιακά κανάλια) στην αντίστοιχη είσοδο του αποκωδικοποιητή.

Αν έχεις ήδη κεραία συνδεδεμένη στην τηλεόρασή σου, αρκεί να βάλεις την κεραία στον αποκωδικοποιητή και μετά να αγοράσεις ένα μικρό ομοαξονικό καλώδιο για να το συνδέσεις από τον αποκωδικοποιητή στην τηλεόραση, ώστε να βλέπεις και τα αναλογικά κανάλια...

----------


## CMS

και από την επιλογή ΡΥΘΜΙΣΕΙΣ κάτω στο βασικό menu της ΟΝ TV ... επιλέγεις να κάνει συντονισμό των ψηφιακών καναλιών ώστε να τα προσθέσει αν δεν το έχει κάνει αυτόματα ...

ΥΓ . αν δεν το κάνει .. .δηλαδή δεν τα βρει ...σημαίνει ότι δεν έχεις κάνει σωστά την συνδεσμολογία με το ομοαξονικό RF στην είσοδο τυ αποκωδικοποιητή ή ότι το σήμα που φέρνει το RF στο sagem είναι πολύ κακό και δεν μπορεί να τα συντονίσει ... όπως συμβαίνει σε ένα φίλο μου που το σήμα RF από την κεραία είναι χάλια ... :Thumb down:  ευτυχώς τουλάχιστον η ΟΝ του φέρνει όμορφα τα υπόλοιπα κανάλια καλωδιακά ...

----------


## cnp5

Νέο κανάλι στην IPTV της On
35 Canal 24 Horas

Ισπανόφωνο κανάλι από την RTVE

----------


## makiro3

Θα βάλουν κανένα Γιαπωνέζικο, γιατί έχω ξεκινήσει εντατικά να τους προλάβω :Razz:

----------


## shioiros

:Clap:  Ωραία θα μάθουμε και ισπανικά ...όταν έρθει ο κωλοεξοπλισμός :Mad:

----------


## Takerman

Off Topic


		Αντε να μάθουμε και κανένα ισπανικό να καταλαβαίνω και τι λέει ο Φερέρ στις συνεντεύξεις  :Razz:

----------


## seomeo

παλι σπουδαιο καναλι έβαλαν...δε κοιταω την ωρα να παω σπιτι να δω tv..... :Mad:

----------


## lewton

> παλι σπουδαιο καναλι έβαλαν...δε κοιταω την ωρα να παω σπιτι να δω tv.....


Μπορείς να τους στείλεις μια λίστα με τα κανάλια που δεν ενδιαφέρουν εσένα για να τα διαγράψουν.

----------


## lefteris

CNN θα βαλουν?

----------


## JOTE

> Νέο κανάλι στην IPTV της On
> 35 Canal 24 Horas
> 
> Ισπανόφωνο κανάλι από την RTVE


Δεν παραπονιεμαι αλλα δεν βαζουν και ενα καναλι εκμαθησης ισπανικων?

Εχουν δυο καναλια τωρα με ισπανικα!

----------


## leuteris7

Παιδες απο οτι πληροφοριθηκα απο εγκυρες πηγες ανθρωπο που δουλεψε στο στησιμο της ΟΝ στον τομεα για την IPTV υπαρχει και το CNNκαι το BBC και αλλα καναλια αλλα θα τα δωσουν σταδιακα

----------


## cmantas

αφου ελευθερα ειναι, δεν χρειαζεται καμια αδεια, απλως θελει αδεια για να αναπραγεις κατι απο αυτα τα καναλια που για το bbc την εχει ο σκαι. παντως δεν θες αδεια για κανα ελευθερο καναλι, αντιθετα τους κανεις και χαρη μιας και αυξανεις το κοινο τους, αρα και δινεις αξια στο προιον τους για να τραβανε περισσοτερες διαφημισεις.

το θεμα ειναι να μπει κ κανα ποιοτικο καναλι π.χ. history channel

----------


## Avesael

Ξεχάστε τα κανάλια τύπου History Ch , Animal και N.G. 
Τα δικαιώματα τα έχει η Multichoise για κάποια χρόνια...

----------


## Tem

> Ξεχάστε τα κανάλια τύπου History Ch , Animal και N.G. 
> Τα δικαιώματα τα έχει η Multichoise για κάποια χρόνια...


επομένως nova είναι η καλύτερη λύση

----------


## sdikr

> αφου ελευθερα ειναι, δεν χρειαζεται καμια αδεια, απλως θελει αδεια για να αναπραγεις κατι απο αυτα τα καναλια που για το bbc την εχει ο σκαι. παντως δεν θες αδεια για κανα ελευθερο καναλι, αντιθετα τους κανεις και χαρη μιας και αυξανεις το κοινο τους, αρα και δινεις αξια στο προιον τους για να τραβανε περισσοτερες διαφημισεις.
> 
> το θεμα ειναι να μπει κ κανα ποιοτικο καναλι π.χ. history channel


Ποίος σας είπε οτι είναι ελευθέρα;

----------


## grphoto

> αφου ελευθερα ειναι, δεν χρειαζεται καμια αδεια, απλως θελει αδεια για να αναπραγεις κατι απο αυτα τα καναλια που για το bbc την εχει ο σκαι. παντως δεν θες αδεια για κανα ελευθερο καναλι, αντιθετα τους κανεις και χαρη μιας και αυξανεις το κοινο τους, αρα και δινεις αξια στο προιον τους για να τραβανε περισσοτερες διαφημισεις.
> 
> το θεμα ειναι να μπει κ κανα ποιοτικο καναλι π.χ. history channel


Θα συμφωνησω με τον sdikr, οσα ειναι ελευθερα ειναι ελευθερα για προσωπικη χρηση, απο την στιγμη που η χρηση ειναι επαγγελματικη, υπαρχουν δικαιωματα, συμβολαια, και δεσμευσεις γεωγραφικων περιοχων.

Ετσι ακομα και το κινεζικο CCTV για να το αναμεταδωσει καποιος θελει συμβολαια και οικονομικες διαπραγματευσεις που μπορουν να κανουν και 2-6 μηνες (εκτος αν θελεις να δινεις πχ 10 ευρω για καθε συνδρομητη ).

Το History channel που ζητας πολυ απλα δεν γινεται, εχει τα αποκλειστικα δικαιωματα η NOVA και να σου πω την αληθεια ειναι και ενα απο τα δυνατοτερα χαρτια της για να το αφησει σε αλλους.

----------


## gmmour

To CCTV International (το κινεζόφωνο και το αγγλόφωνο, όχι το αθλητικό) είναι σίγουρα δωρεάν και παίζει σε ελεύθερο κανάλι στους δορυφόρους!

----------


## grphoto

Αυτο λεω 

*Ετσι ακομα και το κινεζικο CCTV για να το αναμεταδωσει* ...

ακομα και αυτο το ελευθερο για μας, για καποιον που θεωρειται οτι βγαζει λεφτα απο την αναμεταδοση δεν ειναι ελευθερο, κατανοητο?

----------


## sdikr

> To CCTV International (το κινεζόφωνο και το αγγλόφωνο, όχι το αθλητικό) είναι σίγουρα δωρεάν και παίζει σε ελεύθερο κανάλι στους δορυφόρους!


Πάμε ξανά 

Δεν είναι *δωρέαν*,  ή το  cctv  πλήρωνει,  ή ο πχ hotbird  πλήρωνει,  όπως και να έχει κάποιος θα πληρώσει
Ουτέ πχ η Ερτ1-3  είναι δωρεάν,  ούτε το mega-Σκαι είναι κάποιος τα πληρώνει

Και πέραν απο αυτο, μετά έχουμε και το τι θα παίζει το κάθε κανάλι,  πχ αν έχει δικο του μονο πρόγραμμα,  τότε κανονίζει αυτό,  αν πχ θα παίζει την τελευταία βραζιλιάνικη σειρά τότε λόγο έχει η βραζιλία

----------


## grphoto

> Πάμε ξανά 
> 
> * ο πχ hotbird  πλήρωνει,*


διορθωση, ο HOTBIRD δεν πληρωνει, πληρωνετε για την χρηση του transponder απο το πχ CCTV το οποιο θελει να προσφερει στον τελικο χρηστη δωρεαν το προγραμμα του.

----------


## cmantas

τα καναλια που ειναι μη συνδρομιτικα π.χ. BBC και CNN, δεν τους ενδιαφερει η συνδρομη p.x. apo thn ON, δεν θα βναλουν κερδη απο συνδρομες αλλα απο τις διαφημισεις που οσο περισσοτερο κοινο τα βλεπει τοσο το καλυτερο για αυτα τα καναλια. Οποτε ειναι προς οφελος τους να μπουν σε οσα περισσοτερα πακετα για να αυξησουν το μεριδιο αγορας τους

----------


## papakion

ναι αλλα ρε παιδι ειπαμε δεν ειναι τοσο ευκολο. Δεν στελνει η On στο BBC γραμμα και τους λέει οτι απο αυριο θα εκπέμπω και σας! Γινονται συμφωνιες...προφανώς η On κατι θα ζητήσει από το BBC. Ίσως να περιμένει να μαζεψει ενα επαρκές πελατολόγιο που για IPTV το BBC να έχει ως μινιμουμ για να δωσει την άδεια. Ειναι πολλά που δεν τα γνωριζουμε και σιγουρα δεν ειναι τόσο απλά.

----------


## cmantas

σιγουρα θα εχουμε διαπραγματευσης αλλα εδω εχουμε win-win condition. Και να σου πω κατι, μπορει η ον (δεν ειμαι σιγουρος αλλα πρεπει να γινεται) ανα πασα ωρα να βλεπει το καθε καναλι τι ακροματατικοτητα εχει μεσω του κουτιου. Δεν ειμαι τεχνικος αλλα πιστευω οτι μπορει η ΟΝ να εχει καποια στατιστικα, να τα βαζει π.χ. με καποια δημογραφικα π.χ. περιοχη κλπ και να βλεπει την αγοραστικη συμπεριφορα του κοινου της και να κινειται αναλογως με τις προτιμησεις του κοινου. Παντως το bbc ειναι ενα σημαντικο οπλο και δινει αξια, μιας και τα παρων δημοσιογραφικα ειναι απο απαραδεκτα οπως το ρωσσικο, προπαγανδιστικα οπως το αλ τζαζιρα και μονο το γαλλικο μαζι με το ZDF που ειναι πολυ καλα αλλα δεν εχουν τις παραγωγες του bbc. Τα υπολοιπα δεν χρειαζονται, προτιμω ενα travel channel που ειναι ελευθερο παρα το sailing και το κοινο για τα υπολοιπα ειναι σχετικα περιορισμενο.

----------


## PAME ROULI

Ξέρει κανείς ποιά κανάλια έχει το αντίστοιχο πακέτο της VIVODI? Για να κάνουμε μια σχετική σύγκριση?

----------


## papakion

> Ξέρει κανείς ποιά κανάλια έχει το αντίστοιχο πακέτο της VIVODI? Για να κάνουμε μια σχετική σύγκριση?


ΕΙΔΗΣΕΟΓΡΑΦΙΚΑ:
Euronews (στα Αγγλικά)
France24 (Γαλλικά)
DW-TV (Γερμανικά)
ΤVE Internacional (Ισπανικά)
Al Jazeera International (στα Αγγλικά)
ΝΤΟΚΙΜΑΝΤΕΡ:
Discovery Science (στα Αγγλικά)
Discovery Civilisation (στα Αγγλικά)
Discovery Travel & Living (στα Αγγλικά)
ΜΟΔΑ ΚΑΙ LIFESTYLE:
Fashion TV
ΑΙΣΘΗΣΙΑΚΑ (Κανάλι για ενήλικες):
Blue Hustler (μετάδοση 23:00-05:00 κάθε μέρα)

Αυτα βρηκα αλλα σε τι θα οδηγησει μια συγκριση?

----------


## cmantas

στο οτι η vivodι εχει πολυ καλυτερο πακετο με τα ντοκιμοντερ. Πανω κατω ειδησεις μπορεις να τις δεις και απο το ιντερνετ και απο εδω και απο εκει. Η διαφορα ειναι να προσφερεις κατι που δεν μπορει να εχει προσβαση ο καθενας π.χ. ντοκιμοντερ. Για να ειμαι ειλικρινης αν ερθει η vivodi στην περιοχη μου θα το σκεφτω σοβαρα μιας και το discovery sto δορυφορικο μου ειναι κλειδωμενο ή αλλιως θα πρεπει να βαλω το nova value. Ελπιζω να μπει στο κοπο η ΟΝ και να βαλει κανα ντοκιμοντερ.

----------


## shioiros

Προς πώληση η NOVA

http://www.cosmo.gr/Finance/174118.html

----------


## WagItchyef

Γνωρίζει κανείς αν υπάρχει κάποιος ιδιαίτερος λόγος που η ΟΝ δεν προσφέρει τα ακόλουθα κανάλια;

Ελληνικά:

Αναλογικά: Extra 3, Κανάλι 10, Channel 9,  MAD, ΡΙΚ, Blue Sky, SBC, ΤΗΛΕΑΣΤΥ, TV MAGIC.

Ψηφιακά: Πρίσμα+, Σπορ+, Σινε+.

Ξένα Δορυφορικά: CNN, MTV, κ.λ.π..

Υπάρχει κάποιος νομικός περιορισμός που τους δεσμεύει από το να αναμεταδώσουν κάποια ή όλα από αυτά;

----------


## ZhenXlogic

> Γνωρίζει κανείς αν υπάρχει κάποιος ιδιαίτερος λόγος που η ΟΝ δεν προσφέρει τα ακόλουθα κανάλια;
> 
> ...Ψηφιακά: Πρίσμα+, Σπορ+, Σινε+.
> 
> ...Υπάρχει κάποιος νομικός περιορισμός που τους δεσμεύει από το να αναμεταδώσουν κάποια ή όλα από αυτά;


Αυτα ειναι επιγια ψηφιακα τα οπια τα παρεχει αν ενοσις ενα καλοδιο κερεας στο TVBOX και παρει σημα αποσο θιμαμαι!

Για τα αλλα δεν ξερω!

----------


## dimitris_athens

> Αυτα ειναι επιγια ψηφιακα τα οπια τα παρεχει αν ενοσις ενα καλοδιο κερεας στο TVBOX και παρει σημα αποσο θιμαμαι!
> 
> Για τα αλλα δεν ξερω!


Μια χαρά θυμάσαι.  :One thumb up:

----------


## WagItchyef

Ναι, η ΟΝ που είναι ολόκληρη εταιρεία, δεν μπορεί να βάλει έναν ψηφιακό αποκωδικοποιητή σε μία απο τις κεραίες της και να παρέχει και τα ψηφιακά απευθείας;

----------


## spiros315

Με το mad και το cnn τι γίνεται?Πως και δεν εχουν μπει ακόμα?

----------


## erateinos

> Γνωρίζει κανείς αν υπάρχει κάποιος ιδιαίτερος λόγος που η ΟΝ δεν προσφέρει τα ακόλουθα κανάλια;
> 
> Ελληνικά:
> 
> Αναλογικά: Extra 3, Κανάλι 10, Channel 9,  MAD, ΡΙΚ, Blue Sky, SBC, ΤΗΛΕΑΣΤΥ, TV MAGIC.
> 
> Ψηφιακά: Πρίσμα+, Σπορ+, Σινε+.
> 
> Ξένα Δορυφορικά: CNN, MTV, κ.λ.π..
> ...



με μια μικρή αναζήτηση θα είχες όλες τις απαντήσεις σου 
υπάρχει το  Nέα κανάλια στην ΙP ΤV 
καλό είναι για κάθε ερώτηση να μην ανοίγετε νέο θέμα
 :Closed topic:

----------


## cnp5

> Γνωρίζει κανείς αν υπάρχει κάποιος ιδιαίτερος λόγος που η ΟΝ δεν προσφέρει τα ακόλουθα κανάλια;
> 
> Ελληνικά:
> 
> Αναλογικά: Extra 3, Κανάλι 10, Channel 9,  MAD, ΡΙΚ, Blue Sky, SBC, ΤΗΛΕΑΣΤΥ, TV MAGIC.
> 
> Ψηφιακά: Πρίσμα+, Σπορ+, Σινε+.
> 
> Ξένα Δορυφορικά: CNN, MTV, κ.λ.π..
> ...


Ψηφιακά: Πρίσμα+, Σπορ+, Σινε+ και ΡΙΚ
μπορείς να τα πιάσει αν συνδέσεις την εξωτερική κεραία σου με το TVBOX.

Αναλογικά: Extra 3, Κανάλι 10, Channel 9,  MAD, ΡΙΚ, Blue Sky, SBC, ΤΗΛΕΑΣΤΥ, TV MAGIC.
Το ΡΙΚ είπαμε το πιάνουμε μέσω ψηφιακών, Για το υπόλοιπα πλην του MAD δε ξέρω, ίσως γιατί δεν αναμεταδίδονται από δορυφόρο ελεύθερα αλλά και πάλι δεν είμαι σίγουρος. Για το MAD ξέρω ότι τους ζήτησε λεφτά για να το προσθέσουν στη πακέτο τους (παρόλο που είναι ελεύθερο κανάλι και μπορεί ο καθένας να το πιάσει μέσω της κεραίας του, τουλάχιστον στην Αττική). Πάντως πληροφορίες αναφέρουν ότι έρχεται τους επόμενους μήνες ένα Ελληνικό μουσικό κανάλι στην OnTelecoms που δεν εκπέμπεται στην Αθήνα. Παλαιότερα είχε ακουστεί ότι θα ήταν το Ελληνικό MTV (που αυτές τις μέρες ακούγετε και πολύ) αλλά κατά 90% (μη πω 100%... ) δε θα είναι αυτό.

Ξένα Δορυφορικά: CNN, MTV, κ.λ.π..
Εδώ παίζουν συμφωνίες που έχουν γίνει με την ΕΡΤ και τη NOVA που δεν επιτρέπουν τη μετάδοσή τους από άλλους. Σε κάθε περίπτωση τα παραπάνω κανάλια δεν είναι δωρεάν και μόνο μετά από συμφωνία της εταιρίας τους με την OnTelecoms θα μπορούσαν να έρθουν στο πακέτο μας.

----------


## Moikanos

Έχουμε πει και στο παρελθόν ότι η ON μεταδίδει επίγεια ελεύτερα  κανάλια ΠΑΝΕΛΛΑΔΙΚΗΣ. Εμβέλειας. 
  Αυτά που αναφέρεις και το MAD μαζί δεν είναι..

----------


## seomeo

καμμια ενημέρωση?θα βαλουν τίποτα τελικα ρε παιδιά η εμεις θα προσμένουμε οσαν την Πηνελόπη τα ...κανάλια?

----------


## cnp5

> καμμια ενημέρωση?θα βαλουν τίποτα τελικα ρε παιδιά η εμεις θα προσμένουμε οσαν την Πηνελόπη τα ...κανάλια?


Ποια κανάλια περιμένεις, φίλου μου, με αγωνία; Δε έχω ακούσει τίποτα συγκεκριμένο ακόμα, τουλάχιστον για τις επόμενες εβδομάδες. Επισήμως δεν έχει ανακοινωθεί τίποτα και ανεπίσημα έχουμε ακούσει διάφορα, χωρίς όμως χρονικούς ορίζοντες.

----------


## WagItchyef

> Ψηφιακά: Πρίσμα+, Σπορ+, Σινε+ και ΡΙΚ
> μπορείς να τα πιάσει αν συνδέσεις την εξωτερική κεραία σου με το TVBOX.


Χωρίς ψηφιακό αποκωδικοποιητή;

----------


## SGP

> Χωρίς ψηφιακό αποκωδικοποιητή;


Ναι, μόνο με το iptvbox  στα κανάλια 80,81,82 και 83

----------


## SGP

> τα καναλια που ειναι μη συνδρομιτικα π.χ. BBC και CNN, δεν τους ενδιαφερει η συνδρομη p.x. apo thn ON, δεν θα βναλουν κερδη απο συνδρομες αλλα απο τις διαφημισεις που οσο περισσοτερο κοινο τα βλεπει τοσο το καλυτερο για αυτα τα καναλια. Οποτε ειναι προς οφελος τους να μπουν σε οσα περισσοτερα πακετα για να αυξησουν το μεριδιο αγορας τους


Βάζει διαφημίσεις το BBC;

----------


## Rebel Scum

> Χωρίς ψηφιακό αποκωδικοποιητή;


Αν ρίξεις μια ματιά στο μενού της ON TV θα βρεις όλες τις απαντήσεις...

----------


## sdikr

> Βάζει διαφημίσεις το BBC;


Ναι φυσικά και βάζει

----------


## WagItchyef

> Ναι, μόνο με το iptvbox  στα κανάλια 80,81,82 και 83


Μεγάλε, αυτό δεν το ήξερα. Νόμιζα ότι έπρεπε να έχεις ήδη ψηφιακό αποκωδικοποιητή. Δεν ήξερα ότι το Sagem λειτουργεί και ως ψηφιακός αποκωδικοποιητής όταν το συνδέσεις με την κεραία.

Χίλια ευχαριστώ!

----------


## gmmour

Λοιπόν, από την διήμερη εμπειρία μου με την ΟΝ τηλεόραση (έβαλα και Νόβα δοκιμαστικά για 3 μέρες όλα τα κανάλια αλλά έστειλα επιστολή υπαναχώρησης):

Το πακέτο της Ον είναι πολύ καλό αλλά μπορεί να εμπλουτιστεί με μερικά θεματικά κανάλια όπως π.χ. αυτά που έχει το cable TV της vivodi, δηλαδή ντοκυμαντέρ του Discover Civilization ή Nature στο βασικό πακέτο κτλ.

Προσωπικά από το πακέτο Nova με ενδιέφεραν μόνο τα National Geographic, Discovery και History Chanell και γι'αυτό δεν δίνω 30 Ευρώ για το Basic της Nova καθώς το θεωρώ πανάκριβο! Τα παραπάνω κανάλια πάντως είναι πόρωση για εμένα που δεν βλέπω καθόλου τηλεόραση!

Από εκεί και πέρα είναι εξωφρενικό το βασικό πακέτο της Nova στην IPTV να κάνει 30 Ευρώ διότι δεν σου παρέχει τα ελληνικά κανάλια (που τα έχεις ήδη από την Ον), έχει τα ίδια ειδησεογραφικά στο Basic που έχει η On στο δωρεάν πλην του CNN που ούτως ή άλλως πιάνει δωρεάν στο Λεκανοπέδιο, δεν σου παρέχει όλα τα μουσικά (π.χ. δεν έχει τα θεματικά κανάλια του Mad για ρεμπέτικα κτλ.) και γενικά είναι πολύ ακριβό.

Πρέπει λοιπόν κατά την άποψή μου η Ον να προσθέσει μερικά πιασάρικα δωρεάν κανάλια και ίσως να δημιουργήσει και μικρά φθηνά θεματικά πακετάκια (π.χ. τα τρία παραπάνω ντοκυμαντερίστικα με 5-10 Ευρώ το μήνα) για λαϊκή κατανάλωση, κάτι που δεν συμφέρει βέβαια τη Nova καθώς η τηλεόραση είναι η βασική της πηγή εσόδων και δεν την συμφέρει να βγάλει πολύ φθηνά εξειδικευμένα πακετάκια όταν ο άλλος πάει και αγοράζει ολόκληρο εξοπλισμό! Ενώ την ον την συμφέρει να εμπλουτίσει το περιεχόμενο και να βγάλει και μικρά φθηνά πακετάκια, πόσο μάλλον τώρα που η νόβα αλλάζει χέρια και ο ανταγωνισμός στην iptv έρχεται από όλες τις μεριές!

Τέλος να σημειώσω ότι το On REC είναι καταπληκτικό αλλά το On Cinema χρειάζεται επειγόντως εμπλουτισμό και καλύτερες τιμές γιατί αυτή τη στιγμή δεν είναι ανταγωνιστικό με τα βιντεοκλάμπ όπου π.χ. νοικιάζεις παλιές ταινίες (τύπου "τα φτερά του έρωτα") με 1-2 Ευρώ για μια βδομάδα τη στιγμή που η Ον τα δίνει όλα με τη flat και εξωφρενική τιμή των 2 Ευρώ για όλες τις ταινίες, που στα βιντεοκλάμπ τόσο κάνουν μόνο οι νέες αφίξεις! Ειδικά σε αυτόν τον τομέα την Ον την παίρνει να χτυπήσει αρκετά, καθώς με την υπάρχουσα τιμολογιακή πολιτική, η υπηρεσία είναι απλά ασύμφορη σε σχέση με το βιντεοκλάμπ, ενώ κανονικά θα έπρεπε να είναι φθηνότερη!

----------


## cmantas

ΩΡΑΙα τα ειπες, δεν μπορει να μας εχουν με καρβουνο πρεπει να μπουν ντοκυμοντερ. 

Το αλ τζαζιρα, περα απο τις ειδησεις για θεματα ισλαμ που ειναι σκετη προπαγανδα - παραπληφορηση, εχει πολυ καλα θεματα και αφιερωματα που το κανουν ενδιαφερον οπως και προσεξα παρασκευη βραδυ στη DW εναν τυπο που παιζει πολυ ψαγμενη μουσικη που φυσικα δεν προκειται να παιξει ποτε το διαφημιστικο καναλακι του MAD.

----------


## seomeo

> Ποια κανάλια περιμένεις, φίλου μου, με αγωνία; Δε έχω ακούσει τίποτα συγκεκριμένο ακόμα, τουλάχιστον για τις επόμενες εβδομάδες. Επισήμως δεν έχει ανακοινωθεί τίποτα και ανεπίσημα έχουμε ακούσει διάφορα, χωρίς όμως χρονικούς ορίζοντες.


Φιλε cnp5 που με είχες βοηθήσει παλαιότερα και σε ένα πρόβλημα αυτό που με ανυσηχεί είναι οτι δεν βλέπω διάθεση για καμμιά σοβαρή προσθήκη,όπως κανάλια που έχουν στην vivodi και δεν τα έχουμε εμείς.....δεν σε ενοχλεί αυτό?

----------


## CMS

Ετοιμάζονται κάποιες προσθήκες καναλιών ... σύντομα θα ξέρουμε ... έχουν ζητηθεί στην ΟΝ από τους χρήστες κανάλι με αθλητικό περιεχόμενο και κανάλι με ντοκυμαντερ ...

----------


## cnp5

> Φιλε cnp5 που με είχες βοηθήσει παλαιότερα και σε ένα πρόβλημα αυτό που με ανυσηχεί είναι οτι δεν βλέπω διάθεση για καμμιά σοβαρή προσθήκη,όπως κανάλια που έχουν στην vivodi και δεν τα έχουμε εμείς.....δεν σε ενοχλεί αυτό?


Φυσικά και με ενοχλεί  :Smile: 
Δεν έχει ακουστεί τίποτα για καινούργια κανάλια... Απλός, όπως είχες τοποθετηθεί, φάνηκε ότι περίμενες κάποια συγκεκριμένα.
Αυτή τη στιγμή, η εντύπωση που έχω λάβει (από στελέχη της On) είναι ότι έχουν ρίξει όλο το βάρος τους στις αναβαθμίσεις και δε νομίζω ότι μπορούμε να περιμένουμε κάτι εντυπωσιακό στο χώρο της OnTV.

----------


## CMS

Δεν γνωρίζουμε λεπτομέρειες ... ίσως να είναι έκπληξη ... αλλά σύντομα θα υπάρξουν κι άλλα κανάλια ... ήδη δουλεύουν νέες σχετικές συμφωνίες στην ΟΝ και η προετοιμασία συνεχίζεται για την προσθήκη τους ... χωρίς να γνωρίζουμε λεπτομέρειες για το είδος των νέων καναλιών ...

----------


## manuel

Με τέτοια ποιότητα εικόνας και νέα να προσθέσουν άστα να πάνε
Έχουν βάλει τα ξαδέρφια μου και δεν το περίμενα.

Απογοητευτικά αρκετά.Μόνο το Οn Rec είναι κάπως ενδιαφέρων.Τα άλλα που αφορούν την TV άστα να πάνε.

Υποτίθεται και ότι είναι ψηφιακό επεξεργασμένο το σήμα. Με την καλή παλία μου κεραία στην ταράτσα η ποίοτητα εικόνας είναι 20 φορές καλύτερη

----------


## Tem

> Φυσικά και με ενοχλεί 
> Δεν έχει ακουστεί τίποτα για καινούργια κανάλια... Απλός, όπως είχες τοποθετηθεί, φάνηκε ότι περίμενες κάποια συγκεκριμένα.
> Αυτή τη στιγμή, η εντύπωση που έχω λάβει (από στελέχη της On) είναι ότι έχουν ρίξει όλο το βάρος τους στις αναβαθμίσεις και δε νομίζω ότι μπορούμε να περιμένουμε κάτι εντυπωσιακό στο χώρο της OnTV.


καλύτερα πάντως οι αναβαθμίσεις πρώτα. Τα κανάλια ας προστεθούν και αργότερα.

----------


## giwrgosth

> Υποτίθεται και ότι είναι ψηφιακό επεξεργασμένο το σήμα. Με την καλή παλία μου κεραία στην ταράτσα η ποίοτητα εικόνας είναι 20 φορές καλύτερη


Είναι αναλογική λήψη από Πάρνηθα και μετατροπή σε ψηφιακό. Με ότι σαβούρα μαζεύει ο δέκτης τους.
Τι πιο απλό να πάρουν το σήμα ψηφιακά μέσω οπτικής ίνας? Όλα τα κανάλια το σήμα στη NOVA έτσι το στέλνουν, οπότε είναι εύκολο.
Εναλλακτικά μπορούν και από τη NOVA, αλλά η ποιότητα εκεί είναι χάλια, καλύτερη όμως από την λήψη που κάνουν τώρα.

----------


## Tem

> Είναι αναλογική λήψη από Πάρνηθα και μετατροπή σε ψηφιακό. Με ότι σαβούρα μαζεύει ο δέκτης τους.
> Τι πιο απλό να πάρουν το σήμα ψηφιακά μέσω οπτικής ίνας? Όλα τα κανάλια το σήμα στη NOVA έτσι το στέλνουν, οπότε είναι εύκολο.
> Εναλλακτικά μπορούν και από τη NOVA, αλλά η ποιότητα εκεί είναι χάλια, καλύτερη όμως από την λήψη που κάνουν τώρα.


είναι γεγονός ότι όσοι έχουν καλή λήψη με την κεραία θα πρέπει να συμβιβαστούν με κάτι χειρότερο αν αποφασίσουν να δούν ΟΝ TV. Bέβαια η ΟΝ TV δίνει κανάλια που δεν μπορεί να τα δεί κάποιος με την κεραία.

----------


## cnp5

> Είναι αναλογική λήψη από Πάρνηθα και μετατροπή σε ψηφιακό. Με ότι σαβούρα μαζεύει ο δέκτης τους.
> Τι πιο απλό να πάρουν το σήμα ψηφιακά μέσω οπτικής ίνας? Όλα τα κανάλια το σήμα στη NOVA έτσι το στέλνουν, οπότε είναι εύκολο.
> Εναλλακτικά μπορούν και από τη NOVA, αλλά η ποιότητα εκεί είναι χάλια, καλύτερη όμως από την λήψη που κάνουν τώρα.


Δεν είναι από κεραία αλλά από δορυφόρο. Τα Ελληνικά και ξένα κανάλια τα λαμβάνουν μέσω δορυφόρου και τα αναμεταδίδουν στο δίκτυο της On (μας έκαναν ξενάγηση στις εγκαταστάσεις τους). Το κάθε κανάλι είναι υπεύθυνο για τη ποιότητα σήματος που στέλνει στο δορυφόρο και φυσικά η καθαρότητα του καναλιού εξαρτάτε και από τα λεφτά που δίνει το κάθε κανάλι για να δεσμεύσει bandwidth σε έναν δορυφόρο. Έτσι όταν βλέπετε DW, TVE, Euronews ή ZDF η ποιότητα είναι άψογη (καθαρά χρώματα και κρύσταλλο εικόνα) και όταν βλέπετε τα Ελληνικά είναι χάλια. Και πάλι αν προσέξετε το ΣΚΑΪ ή τον Alpha, για παράδειγμα, η εικόνα είναι αρκετά καλή. Στα άλλα είναι απαράδεκτη... αλλά δε νομίζω να φταίει η OnTelecoms.

----------


## grphoto

> Είναι αναλογική λήψη από Πάρνηθα και μετατροπή σε ψηφιακό. Με ότι σαβούρα μαζεύει ο δέκτης τους.
> Τι πιο απλό να πάρουν το σήμα ψηφιακά μέσω οπτικής ίνας? Όλα τα κανάλια το σήμα στη NOVA έτσι το στέλνουν, οπότε είναι εύκολο.
> Εναλλακτικά μπορούν και από τη NOVA, αλλά η ποιότητα εκεί είναι χάλια, καλύτερη όμως από την λήψη που κάνουν τώρα.



Βαλε το ALPHA πχ απο NOVA και βαλε το ALPHA απο μια καλη κεραια, θα καταλαβεις οτι ο δορυφορος δεν ειναι το παν, η NOVA, για να ριξει το κοστος συμπιεζει πολυ το σημα της, βαζοντας πολλα καναλια σε καθε transponder δορυφορου, αν δε, εχεις δορυφορικη, βαλε ενα Γερμανικο καναλι και γυρνα μετα στην NOVA, μαλλον θα νομιζεις οτι χαλασε η τηλεοραση σου.

Βεβαια ολα αυτα τα εχουμε πει πολλες φορες, και εχω δειξει και τα site που μετρανε την ποιοτητα καθε δορυφορικης εκπομπης, μην λεμε οτι θελουμε για κεραιες και αναλογικες ληψεις, ας ειμαστε ακριβεις σε οτι ξερουμε.

----------


## giwrgosth

> Δεν είναι από κεραία αλλά από δορυφόρο.


Λήψη από Πάρνηθα είναι. Υπάρχουν κανάλια που έχουν είδωλο. Από δορυφόρο δεν μπορεί να συμβεί αυτό.



> Βεβαια ολα αυτα τα εχουμε πει πολλες φορες, και εχω δειξει και τα site που μετρανε την ποιοτητα καθε δορυφορικης εκπομπης, μην λεμε οτι θελουμε για κεραιες και αναλογικες ληψεις, ας ειμαστε ακριβεις σε οτι ξερουμε.


Τα μετράω καθημερινά, η δουλειά μου είναι, δεν είπα ότι το σήμα από NOVA είνα καλό, απλά καλύτερο από αυτο που λαμβάνει η ΟΝ από Πάρνηθα.
Μόνο με οπτική ίνα θα έχουν σωστή εικόνα.

----------


## grphoto

Η οπτικη ινα για να φτασει καπου πρεπει να ξεκιναει και απο καπου  :Wink: 
ΟΤΑΝ τα ελληνικα καναλια αρχισουν να εκπεμπουν ψηφιακα, τοτε η κατασταση θα βελτιωθει.
Τα ειδωλα τα εχω προσεξει και εγω, αλλα επισης ειδα με τα ματια μου τα rack των διπλων δεκτων-αποκωδικοποιητων που δινουν τα σηματα, οποτε οσον αφορα τα ειδωλα, καποιο θεμα παρεμβολης-συμπιεσης παιζει και οχι λογος ληψης, ασε που τα ειδωλα εντοπιζονται σε 2-3 καναλια μονο και οχι παντοτε.

----------


## Tem

> ...ασε που τα ειδωλα εντοπιζονται σε 2-3 καναλια μονο και οχι παντοτε.


έτσι ακριβώς. Γενικά η εικόνα είναι πολύ καλή και αυτό πρέπει να λέγεται ώστε να μη δημιουργούνται λανθασμένες εντυπώσεις. Αν προστεθούν μελλοντικά και ακόμα περισσότερα κανάλια  η ΟΝ  TV  θα παίξει πολύ δυνατά   :One thumb up:

----------


## giwrgosth

Οπτικές ίνες φεύγουν από όλα σχεδόν τα κανάλια, πάνε στον ΟΤΕ και από εκεί στη NOVA, στον Υμηττό, στην Πάρνηθα, αλλά και στην επαρχία για κάποια κανάλια. Ο ΟΤΕ έχει οπτικές ίνες στον Υμηττό από το 2003 και στην Πάρνηθα από το 2004. Το σήμα είναι πάντα ψηφιακό. Οπότε από εκεί μπορεί να πάρει και η ΟΝ.
Λόγω του ότι από το 89 η δουλειά μου είνα η εκπομπή (και φυσικά λήψη και επεξεργασία) τηλεοπτικού σήματος, δουλεύω σε κάποιο τηλεοπτικό σταθμό στο τμήμα πομπών, έχω την εμπειρία πια να καταλάβω με το μάτι μόνο αν κάποιο σήμα είναι δορυφορικό ή επίγειο. 
Δεν ξέρω τι είδες στα rack, αλλά τουλάχιστον ALPHA, MEGA, ALTER, STAR είναι από Πάρνηθα και μάλιστα με φτηνά down converter. Είδωλο σε δορυφορική λήψη δεν μπορεί να υπάρξει με τίποτα. Ειδικά το είδωλο στο ALTER είναι από πρόβλημα της κεραίας εκπομπής του που στην Μεταμόρφωση έχει διαφορά φάσης. Αυτό το ξέρω γιατί ο υπεύθυνος εκπομπής του ALTER είναι φίλος και συνεργάτης και κάναμε μαζί μέτρηση και εκεί και του έχω σχεδιάσει νέο διάγραμμα .

----------


## cnp5

> Λήψη από Πάρνηθα είναι. Υπάρχουν κανάλια που έχουν είδωλο. Από δορυφόρο δεν μπορεί να συμβεί αυτό.
> 
> Τα μετράω καθημερινά, η δουλειά μου είναι, δεν είπα ότι το σήμα από NOVA είνα καλό, απλά καλύτερο από αυτο που λαμβάνει η ΟΝ από Πάρνηθα.
> Μόνο με οπτική ίνα θα έχουν σωστή εικόνα.





> Η οπτικη ινα για να φτασει καπου πρεπει να ξεκιναει και απο καπου 
> ΟΤΑΝ τα ελληνικα καναλια αρχισουν να εκπεμπουν ψηφιακα, τοτε η κατασταση θα βελτιωθει.
> Τα ειδωλα τα εχω προσεξει και εγω, αλλα επισης ειδα με τα ματια μου τα rack των διπλων δεκτων-αποκωδικοποιητων που δινουν τα σηματα, οποτε οσον αφορα τα ειδωλα, καποιο θεμα παρεμβολης-συμπιεσης παιζει και οχι λογος ληψης, ασε που τα ειδωλα εντοπιζονται σε 2-3 καναλια μονο και οχι παντοτε.


@giwrgosth: Τελικά έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο. Εμείς (σαν χρήστες) που επισκεφτήκαμε τις εγκαταστάσεις καταλάβαμε λάθος ή δε μας εξήγησαν τις λεπτομέρειες σωστά. Η OnTelecoms λαμβάνει το τηλεοπτικό σήμα για τα ελληνικά κανάλια από κεραίες (3 από κάθε σημείο εκπομπής). Έτσι εξηγούνται και τα είδωλα και όλες οι περίεργες παραμορφώσεις που φαίνονται στο σήμα (έστειλα email στο γνωστό μου στην On και μου απάντησε σήμερα το πρωί) σε μερικά κανάλια. Thanx giwrgosth για την παρατήρηση  :Smile:

----------


## giwrgosth

> @giwrgosth: Τελικά έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο.


Τhx για την ενημέρωση! Γράφω κάτι μόνο αν το γνωρίζω και δεν γράφω απλά για να προσθέσω μηνύματα και να κάνω τον ξερόλα  :Wink:

----------


## gmmour

Πάντως εγώ ο ανίδεος παρατήρησα προβληματική εικόνα μόνο στο Μακεδονία TV που πραγματικά είναι τραγικό σε σύγκριση με αυτό που λαμβάνω από την κεραία μου! Σε όλα τα υπόλοιπα δεν βλέπει διαφορά το ανεκπαίδευτο μάτι μου...

Να συμπληρώσω ότι ένα τραγικό της Nova over On Telecoms είναι ότι δεν αναμεταδίδει τα ελληνικά κανάλια παρά μόνο το Mega Channel, γιατί και καλά, τα ελληνικά τα αναμεταδίδει ήδη η On. Το πρόβλημα όμως είναι ότι ο ηλεκτρονικός οδηγός προγράμματος της Nova είναι πληρέστατος, ενώ της On γράφει μόνο "ελληνική σειρά", "ξένη σειρά"! Οπότε πληρώνεις Nova και δεν έχεις ούτε τα ελληνικά κανάλια με έναν αξιοπρεπή οδηγό προγράμματος και επίσης δεν λαμβάνεις και τα θεματικά κανάλια του Mad! Και πληρώνεις και τις ίδιες πανάκριβες τιμές που πληρώνουν όσοι το λαμβάνουν από τη δορυφορική που απολαμβάνουν πολύ περισσότερες υπηρεσίες όπως ανέφερα παραπάνω! Μακάρι να πάρει την Nova ένας τηλεπικοινωνιακός πάροχος για να φτιάξει λίγο τις τιμές στην IPTV πρόσβαση και στα πακέτα! Για ΟΤΕ το κόβω, οπότε και οι άλλοι πάροχοι IPTV θα αναγκαστούν να εμπλουτίσουν το βασικό τους πακέτο όταν μπει στην αγορά ο ΟΤΕ!

Να σημειώσω ότι στην Γαλλία το βασικό πακέτο, δηλαδή η βασική IPTV χωρίς επιπλέον πάγιο έχει τουλάχιστον 50 κανάλια! Προβλέπω λοιπόν ότι όταν πουληθεί η Nova, στην IPTV το Value Pack θα δίνεται δωρεάν μέσα στο βασικό πάγιο (χωρίς την τωρινή κλεψιά των 29,50 Ευρώ, που έχει νόημα μόνο για όσους λαμβάνουν την υπηρεσία δορυφορικά και δεν πληρώνουν άλλο πάγιο στον τηλεπικοινωνιακό πάροχο όπως με την IPTV)!

----------


## cnp5

> Πάντως εγώ ο ανίδεος παρατήρησα προβληματική εικόνα μόνο στο Μακεδονία TV που πραγματικά είναι τραγικό σε σύγκριση με αυτό που λαμβάνω από την κεραία μου! Σε όλα τα υπόλοιπα δεν βλέπει διαφορά το ανεκπαίδευτο μάτι μου...
> 
> Να συμπληρώσω ότι ένα τραγικό της Nova over On Telecoms είναι ότι δεν αναμεταδίδει τα ελληνικά κανάλια παρά μόνο το Mega Channel, γιατί και καλά, τα ελληνικά τα αναμεταδίδει ήδη η On. Το πρόβλημα όμως είναι ότι ο ηλεκτρονικός οδηγός προγράμματος της Nova είναι πληρέστατος, ενώ της On γράφει μόνο "ελληνική σειρά", "ξένη σειρά"! Οπότε πληρώνεις Nova και δεν έχεις ούτε τα ελληνικά κανάλια με έναν αξιοπρεπή οδηγό προγράμματος και επίσης δεν λαμβάνεις και τα θεματικά κανάλια του Mad! Και πληρώνεις και τις ίδιες πανάκριβες τιμές που πληρώνουν όσοι το λαμβάνουν από τη δορυφορική που απολαμβάνουν πολύ περισσότερες υπηρεσίες όπως ανέφερα παραπάνω! Μακάρι να πάρει την Nova ένας τηλεπικοινωνιακός πάροχος για να φτιάξει λίγο τις τιμές στην IPTV πρόσβαση και στα πακέτα! Για ΟΤΕ το κόβω, οπότε και οι άλλοι πάροχοι IPTV θα αναγκαστούν να εμπλουτίσουν το βασικό τους πακέτο όταν μπει στην αγορά ο ΟΤΕ!
> 
> Να σημειώσω ότι στην Γαλλία το βασικό πακέτο, δηλαδή η βασική IPTV χωρίς επιπλέον πάγιο έχει τουλάχιστον 50 κανάλια! Προβλέπω λοιπόν ότι όταν πουληθεί η Nova, στην IPTV το Value Pack θα δίνεται δωρεάν μέσα στο βασικό πάγιο (χωρίς την τωρινή κλεψιά των 29,50 Ευρώ, που έχει νόημα μόνο για όσους λαμβάνουν την υπηρεσία δορυφορικά και δεν πληρώνουν άλλο πάγιο στον τηλεπικοινωνιακό πάροχο όπως με την IPTV)!


Το πακέτο της nova (κανάλια) το καθορίζει η ίδια η nova (multichoice), το ίδιο και τις τιμές. 
Η On δε λαμβάνει τίποτα από αυτή τη σχέση (τουλάχιστον από τη συνδρομή της nova, δε ξέρω αν πληρώνει κάποιο ποσοστό η nova στην on για κάθε πελάτη που η On της φέρνει...). Επίσεις ξέρω ότι η nova έχει κλείσει και συμφωνία με τον ΟΤΕ και στη μελλοντική IPTV του ΟΤΕ θα συμπεριλαμβάνετε. 
Για τη τιμολογιακή πολιτική της Nova (multichoice) δε έχω να πω τίποτα... τουλάχιστον φτιάξαν κάποια πακέτα... κάτι είναι και αυτό. Το ενδιαφέρον στην On είναι ότι κάτω από την επιλογή πακέτου για συνδρομή, εμφανίζεται και ένα απενεργοποιημένο combo για "bonus addons", μάλλον στο μέλλον εκτός του βασικού πακέτου θα μπορούμε, με έξτρα τίμημα, να πάρουμε και κάποια άλλα κανάλια (πχ βασικό πακέτο + filmnet1 + supersport1 κτλ).

----------


## Tem

Να υπενθυμίσω ότι αύριο 15/11 μεταξύ 04:00 και 06:00 ενδεχομένως να υπάρξουν διακοπές στην ΟΝ ΤV λόγω εργασιών αναβάθμισης
http://www.ontelecoms.com/on/downloa...s.jsp?tab=news

----------


## grphoto

> Τhx για την ενημέρωση! Γράφω κάτι μόνο αν το γνωρίζω και δεν γράφω απλά για να προσθέσω μηνύματα και να κάνω τον ξερόλα


Τα πραγματα ειναι οπως τα ειπε και ο CNP5 αφου ειμασταν και μαζι σε αυτη την επισκεψη  :Smile: 
Συγνωμη giwrgosth, εκανα λαθος, για το πολυ απλο λογο οτι ειμαι δορυφορικακιας και χαζευα τους διπλους αποκωδικοποιητες σε καποιους απο αυτους εγραφε και τα καναλια ληψης στα panel τους, και νομιζα οτι ειδα και τα ελληνικα, αναμεσα στα αλλα που χαζευα εκεινη την στιγμη, ισως ηταν το κομματι της αναλογικης ληψης ισως απλα εκανα λαθος.

----------


## gmmour

> Το πακέτο της nova (κανάλια) το καθορίζει η ίδια η nova (multichoice), το ίδιο και τις τιμές. 
> Η On δε λαμβάνει τίποτα από αυτή τη σχέση (τουλάχιστον από τη συνδρομή της nova, δε ξέρω αν πληρώνει κάποιο ποσοστό η nova στην on για κάθε πελάτη που η On της φέρνει...). Επίσεις ξέρω ότι η nova έχει κλείσει και συμφωνία με τον ΟΤΕ και στη μελλοντική IPTV του ΟΤΕ θα συμπεριλαμβάνετε. 
> Για τη τιμολογιακή πολιτική της Nova (multichoice) δε έχω να πω τίποτα... τουλάχιστον φτιάξαν κάποια πακέτα... κάτι είναι και αυτό. Το ενδιαφέρον στην On είναι ότι κάτω από την επιλογή πακέτου για συνδρομή, εμφανίζεται και ένα απενεργοποιημένο combo για "bonus addons", μάλλον στο μέλλον εκτός του βασικού πακέτου θα μπορούμε, με έξτρα τίμημα, να πάρουμε και κάποια άλλα κανάλια (πχ βασικό πακέτο + filmnet1 + supersport1 κτλ).


Τα addons αυτά μήπως είναι εκεί που επιλέγεις τα τσοντοκάναλα (στην multichoice τα αναφέρουν διακριτικά ως "τα δύο κανάλια");

----------


## giwrgosth

> Συγνωμη giwrgosth, εκανα λαθος.


Δεν υπάρχει λόγος να ζητάς συγνώμη, άλλωστε τον πελάτη δεν τον ενδιαφέρει ο τρόπος που η ΟΝ λαμβάνει τα κανάλια, αλλά το αποτέλεσμα. Αν είναι τέλειο τι τον νιάζει και αν έχουν τραβήξει καλώδιο από το studio  :Razz: 
Απλά το είπα γιατί στο μάτι μου κάνει μπαμ ότι είναι λήψη και μάλιστα όπως είπα τελείως ερασιτεχνική, λογικά λόγω οικιακών και όχι επαγγελματικών down converter και μου κάνει εντύπωση γιατί δεν δουλεύουν οπτική ίνα που υπάρχει σε όλα τα κανάλια, εκτός από το Μακεδονία.

----------


## papakion

> Δεν υπάρχει λόγος να ζητάς συγνώμη, άλλωστε τον πελάτη δεν τον ενδιαφέρει ο τρόπος που η ΟΝ λαμβάνει τα κανάλια, αλλά το αποτέλεσμα. Αν είναι τέλειο τι τον νιάζει και αν έχουν τραβήξει καλώδιο από το studio 
> Απλά το είπα γιατί στο μάτι μου κάνει μπαμ ότι είναι λήψη και μάλιστα όπως είπα τελείως ερασιτεχνική, λογικά λόγω οικιακών και όχι επαγγελματικών down converter και μου κάνει εντύπωση γιατί δεν δουλεύουν οπτική ίνα που υπάρχει σε όλα τα κανάλια, εκτός από το Μακεδονία.


Προφανώς γιατι κοστίζει φιλε Γιωργο.  :Whistle:

----------


## giwrgosth

> Προφανώς γιατι κοστίζει φιλε Γιωργο.


Σίγουρα, αλλά γιατί να βάλει ο άλλος τηλεόραση όταν εσύ του προσφέρεις πιο χαμηλή ποιότητα από αυτή που ήδη έχει? Εγώ το έκανα μόνο και μόνο για το REC.
Υπάρχει η λύση και της αναμετάδοσης από την NOVA, σίγουρα καλύτερη ποιότητα από την τωρινή. Απλά θα ζητήσει από τα κανάλια κάρτες πρόσβασης. Όλα τα κανάλια που είναι στη NOVA πέρνουν κάρτες οι οποίες ανοίγουν μόνο το συγκεκριμένο κανάλι.
Έτσι κάνουν τις αναμεταδόσεις τους στην επαρχία και τα κανάλια έχουν δώσει εκατοντάδες κάρτες σε δήμους, οργανισμούς, καράβια κλπ.

----------


## papakion

> Σίγουρα, αλλά γιατί να βάλει ο άλλος τηλεόραση όταν εσύ του προσφέρεις πιο χαμηλή ποιότητα από αυτή που ήδη έχει? Εγώ το έκανα μόνο και μόνο για το REC.
> Υπάρχει η λύση και της αναμετάδοσης από την NOVA, σίγουρα καλύτερη ποιότητα από την τωρινή. Απλά θα ζητήσει από τα κανάλια κάρτες πρόσβασης. Όλα τα κανάλια που είναι στη NOVA πέρνουν κάρτες οι οποίες ανοίγουν μόνο το συγκεκριμένο κανάλι.
> Έτσι κάνουν τις αναμεταδόσεις τους στην επαρχία και τα κανάλια έχουν δώσει εκατοντάδες κάρτες σε δήμους, οργανισμούς, καράβια κλπ.


Συμφωνω κάργα (που λεμε  :Laughing: ). Και γω εβαλα για το OnRec. Βεβαια χαζευω που και που και κανα δορυφορικό απο On. Αλλωστε δεν βελπω και πολύ τηλεόραση. :One thumb up:

----------


## grphoto

To ΟΝREC νομιζω ειναι το σημαντικο για ολους μας, ασε που αν και στην 42αρα η ποιοτητα ειναι χαμηλοτερη σιγουρα απο την κεραια (οχι σε ολα τα καναλια γιατι αν και λιγοτερο απο 1 χιλιομετρο απο τις κεραιες του Υμηττου, πεφτει ενας λοφος αναμεσα μας και καταστρεφει την τελεια οπτικη κατα τα αλλα με ολο τον Υμηττο - η γκαντεμια της ληψης),
σε 3 αλλες τηλεορασεις 14-22 καθοδικου που εχω δει, η εικονα ειναι τελεια.

Για τα δορυφορικα εχω 4 δεκτες στο σπιτι αλλα και παλι καμια φορα μου ειναι πιο ευκολο να βαλω κανενα radio italia μετα απο κανενα ONREC παρα να ανοιξω τους δορυφορικους δεκτες.

----------


## Tem

έχω την αίσθηση ότι εδώ και κάποιες ώρες υπάρχει αισθητή βελτίωση της εικόνας που προσφέρει η ON TV. Eίναι μήπως απλά ιδέα μου ή όντως μπορούμε να μιλάμε για βελτίωση ?   Πλέον δεν βλέπω είδωλα σε κάποια κανάλια. Επαιξε ρόλο πιθανότατα και η αναβάθμιση που έγινε τις πρώτες πρωινές ώρες σήμερα.

----------


## cnp5

:One thumb up: 
Και εγώ το ίδιο νομίζω, η εικόνα του Mega για παράδειγμα είναι πολύ ποιο καθαρή...

----------


## Καπετανάκης Στά

Δηλαδη επανηλθαν τα καναλια?  γιατι εγω εδω και 2 μερες μονο το ΟΝ REC δουλευει.

----------


## evagelos

εγώ πάντος γιατί έχω την εντύπωση ότι είναι χειρότερη!!!
ο ΑΝΤ1 έχει εκτός απο είδωλα αλλά και πολά παράσιτα.
Ασε που εξακολουθεί να κολάει μετά απο 4-5 λεπτά.

----------


## AKIS9800

Καλημερα σε ολους..
Εχει κανεις καμια πληροφορια ή υποψια ή κανενα νεο ρε παιδι μου αν η ΟΝ μας βαλει κανενα καινουργιο καναλι γιατι ενταξει συμφωνω και εγω οτι το ON REC ειναι the best (εγω δουλευω και βαρδιες) αλλα μην μεινουμε μονο εκει.....

----------


## papakion

Φιλε Ακη όπως καταλαβες ΚΑΝΕΝΑΣ μας δεν εχει καμμία πληροφόρία. Εδω υποθέσεις κάνουμε, τι θα θέλαμε λέμε, γενικα gossip κατάσταση. Νομίζω οτι η μόνη αρμόδια για να μας πει για νέα κανάλια είναι On και μόνο η On.  :Smile:

----------


## grphoto

Μας εχουν πει οτι ειναι σε διαπραγματευσεις και σχεδον ετοιμοι για προσθεση μερικων καναλιων αμεσα, το θεμα ειναι οτι ειχαν πολλη δουλεια με τις αναβαθμισεις που ακομα δεν εχουν τελειωσει, και επισης με τον διπλασιο-τριπλασιο ογκο νεων αιτησεων απο αυτο που περιμεναν.
Ολα αυτα εχουν κανει το θεμα (και την επικειμενη αναβαθμιση) με την τηλεοπτικη πλατφορμα να μετατεθει λιγο αργοτερα.

----------


## Καπετανάκης Στά

Παιδια εδω και 2 μερες ενω το ON REC δουλευει τελεια δεν εχω καναλια ελληνικα και ξενα.
Το μενου δουλευει κανονικα με ολες τις πληροφοριες των καναλιων ελληνικων και ξενων κανονικα.
Ξερω οτι στις 15 κανανε καποια διακοπη για αναβαθμιση απο τοτε εχω αυτο το προβλημα.
Εχω κανει ολες τις δοκιμες οπως βγαλσιμο απο την πριζα, reset πατωντας το πρωτο και το τριτο κουμπι στο Tvbox αλλα χωρις αποτελεσμα. Τελος τα ψηφιακα δουλεουν μια χαρα.
Περιοχη Ν.Σμυρνη.Τι στο καλο συμβαινει?

----------


## erateinos

τώρα που το ανέφερες το δοκίμασα
έκανε στην αρχή κάτι περίεργα το onrec και έβγαζε error 
αλλά μετά από 2 restart έστρωσε και δείχνει κανονικά 



Off Topic


		λουκουμάκι θέλει  :Razz:   :Smile:

----------


## AKIS9800

το ιδιο προβλημα ειχα και εγω δεν ειναι τιποτα σε αναβαθμιζουνε...
Παρε τηλεφωνο τεχνικο να  αναφερεις το προβλημα.Εμενα σε 2 ωρες μου το εφτιαξαν... :Clap:

----------


## vlglyfada

15/11/2007



Θα θέλαμε να σας ενημερώσουμε ότι λόγω εργασιών αναβάθμισης στην υποδοχή αναλογικού σήματος, αναμένεται να παρουσιαστούν διακοπές σε όλα τα αναλογικά κανάλια, μεταξύ 04:00 και 06:00



βλεπει κανεις διαφορα??? Εγω δεν ειμαι σιγουρος

----------


## Tem

> 15/11/2007
> 
> 
> 
> Θα θέλαμε να σας ενημερώσουμε ότι λόγω εργασιών αναβάθμισης στην υποδοχή αναλογικού σήματος, αναμένεται να παρουσιαστούν διακοπές σε όλα τα αναλογικά κανάλια, μεταξύ 04:00 και 06:00
> 
> 
> 
> βλεπει κανεις διαφορα??? Εγω δεν ειμαι σιγουρος


εγώ πάντως είδα διαφορά. Κάποια είδωλα σε ορισμένα κανάλια εξαφανίστηκαν

----------


## godfavour1986

Πρωτα απο ολα καλησπερα σε ολα τα παιδια του forum.Ειμαι καινουριος τοσο στο Forum οσο και στην ON telecoms.
εχω ενα προβλημα με την Tv της  On.Πρωτα απο ολα συνδεω τον αποκωδικοποιητη με Tv Tuner  μεσω  καλωδιου scart - audio l+r video in.Ο αποκωδικοποιητης δειχνει οτι συγχρονιζεται και δειχνει σωστα την ωρα αλλα στην οθονη δεν γινεται τιποτα.Δεν ξερω ποια επιλογη η ποιο καναλι απο το  tv tuner να πατησω για να με παει στον αποκωδικοποιητη.Αν καποιος εχει να μου συστησει καποιο tv tuner που σιγουρα δουλευει ας μου το πει.Το internet δουλευει μια χαρα χωρις προβλημα.
Πιστευω οτι σιγουρα ξερετε τη λυση.
Ευχαριστω προκαταβολικα για την βοηθεια!!!

----------


## shioiros

Μπλοκάρανε το Rai Uno  :Twisted Evil:  αισσιχτιρ :No no:

----------


## giwrgosth

Το ανέκδοτο με τους πόντιους που λέει "βρακί δεν έχει ο πισινός σου και μου θες μοτοσακό", πάει εδώ  :Razz: 
Βρε δεν έχουμε τηλέφωνο και κατεβάζουμε με 5 kb, το αν κόψανε το RAI και αν θα βάλουν νέα κανάλια θα κοιτάξουμε?

----------


## shioiros

Εχει μπάλα ρε μάστορα γι` αυτο το λεω. Δεν πειράζει και το ZDF καλό είναι :Wink:

----------


## giwrgosth

> Εχει μπάλα ρε μάστορα γι` αυτο το λεω. Δεν πειράζει και το ZDF καλό είναι


Βρε σε ζηλεύω που το μοναδικό σου πρόβλημα είναι που δεν παίζει το RAI. Εγώ το SAGEM το έχω στο κουτί του, με τι καρδιά να το βάλω στην πρίζα?  :Whistle:

----------


## grphoto

Κανενας απο την ΟΝ δεν μπλοκαρε το RAIUNO, το RAIUNO  για καποιες εκπομπες-μεταδοσεις πληρωνει τα δικαιωματα μονο για τον χωρο εντος Ιταλιας, με αποτελεσμα οταν παιζει κατι τετοιο να μπλοκαρει-κωδικοποιει την εικονα που εκπεμπει μεσο δορυφορου στην υπολοιπη Ευρωπη.
Ειναι κατι που το κανει πολλα χρονια τωρα, και εμεις εχουμε κατι αντιστοιχο οσον αφορα την ΕΡΤ δορυφορικη.

----------


## shioiros

> Εγώ το SAGEM το έχω στο κουτί του, με τι καρδιά να το βάλω στην πρίζα?


Το δοκίμασες και δεν δουλεύει?




> Κανενας απο την ΟΝ δεν μπλοκαρε το RAIUNO, το RAIUNO για καποιες εκπομπες-μεταδοσεις πληρωνει τα δικαιωματα μονο για τον χωρο εντος Ιταλιας, με αποτελεσμα οταν παιζει κατι τετοιο να μπλοκαρει-κωδικοποιει την εικονα που εκπεμπει μεσο δορυφορου στην υπολοιπη Ευρωπη.
> Ειναι κατι που το κανει πολλα χρονια τωρα, και εμεις εχουμε κατι αντιστοιχο οσον αφορα την ΕΡΤ δορυφορικη.


Οκ παιρνω πίσω το αισσιχτιρ :Razz:

----------


## grphoto

ΔΕν εχει τηλεφωνο ο ανθρωπος, το SAGEM  να τον ενδιαφερει?  :Wink:

----------


## giwrgosth

> ΔΕν εχει τηλεφωνο ο ανθρωπος, το SAGEM να τον ενδιαφερει?


Πάλι καλά να λες που έχω νετ! Με 3 Kb κατεβάζω από NTUA, ούτε δισκέτα δεν γεμίζω μέχρι το πρωί  :Razz:  Για το RAI ισχύει αυτό, το κωδικοποιούν σε εκπομπές που δεν έχουν δικαιώματα.

----------


## shioiros

Σου βάλανε dial-up γι` αυτο δεν έχεις τηλέφωνο. Πρέπει να κάνεις disconnect :ROFL:

----------


## vfragos

Και εγώ νομίζω ότι έχω καλύτερη εικόνα, τους πήρες τηλέφωνο να τους πείς για τις διακοπές που έχεις ;

----------


## grphoto

Νομιζω οτι εχεις δικιο, εκτος του ΑΝΤ1 ισως, ολα τα αλλα δειχνουν σιγουρα βελτιωση, και στον ALPHA πχ που περνουσε μια καθετη μπαρα θορυβου εχει εξαφανιστει και ολα τα  λογοτυπα δεν δειχνουν ουσιαστικο ειδωλο.



Off Topic


		γειτονα VFRAGOS σε ειχαμε ψιλοχασει  :Smile:

----------


## vlglyfada

http://www.ontelecoms.com/on/downloa...s.jsp?tab=news


Ανακοινώσεις Υποστήριξης

Ημερομηνία


Θέμα

15/11/2007



Θα θέλαμε να σας ενημερώσουμε ότι λόγω εργασιών αναβάθμισης στην υποδοχή αναλογικού σήματος, αναμένεται να παρουσιαστούν διακοπές σε όλα τα αναλογικά κανάλια, μεταξύ 04:00 και 06:00




 :One thumb up: Καλα βλεπεται παιδια!!!!!

Αντε να λεμε και τα καλα!!!!! :Clap:

----------


## Pieros

> Παιδια εδω και 2 μερες ενω το ON REC δουλευει τελεια δεν εχω καναλια ελληνικα και ξενα.
> 
> Το μενου δουλευει κανονικα με ολες τις πληροφοριες των καναλιων ελληνικων και ξενων κανονικα.
> 
> Ξερω οτι στις 15 κανανε καποια διακοπη για αναβαθμιση απο τοτε εχω αυτο το προβλημα.
> 
> Εχω κανει ολες τις δοκιμες οπως βγαλσιμο απο την πριζα, reset πατωντας το πρωτο και το τριτο κουμπι στο Tvbox αλλα χωρις αποτελεσμα. Τελος τα ψηφιακα δουλεουν μια χαρα.
> 
> Περιοχη Ν.Σμυρνη.Τι στο καλο συμβαινει?


Ρε παιδια κ εγω το ιδιο προβλημα εχω αλλα εδω κ μια βδομαδα δεν μπορω να πιασω γραμμη, ξερετε τι μπορω να κανω? εχει κανεις κανενα εμαιλ να τους στειλω κανενα μηνυμα?

----------


## jmarin

ασε τα email και παρε τηλεφωνο. Δεν γινεται τιποτα με το email

----------


## Tem

Υπάρχει μήπως κάποια εξήγηση για το γεγονός ότι η ΟΝ επέλεξε για αποδικωποιητή TV το Sagem 
και όχι το αντίστοιχο μηχάνημα για IPTV της Pirelli ?

----------


## papakion

δεν ξερω Tem, λέω τωρα εγω: μήπως επειδή ειναι σαφως ανώτερο αλλα και δοκιμασμένο (στην Γαλλία) ?

----------


## Avesael

Σαν συσκευή το Sagem είναι κορυφαίο και με εντυπωσιακές δυνατότητες. Επίσης είναι πανάκριβο αν θες το αγοράσεις μεμονωμένα...
Άλλο τώρα αν το έχουν πετσοκομένο ή καλύτερα κλειδωμένο από παντού και μας δείχνει ένα 30-40% των δυνατοτήτων του...

Υ.Γ. Τα ίδια ισχύουν και για τον router της Pirelli

----------


## giwrgosth

Υπόψιν ότι στον χώρο των ηλεκτρονικών η SAGEM θεωρείτε ίσως η χειρότερη εταιρεία, σπάνια βγάζει κάτι που δουλεύει. Πρόσφατο παράδειγμα στην Ελλάδα οι δέκτες του ALPHA DIGITAL, όπου ο ALPHA κέρδισε μέσα στο καλοκαίρι δίκη και πήρε πίσω τα χρήματα από τους 50.000 δέκτες που είχε αγοράσει από την SAGEM.
Ο συγκεκριμένος πάντως δείχνει να δουλεύει σωστά, μόνη ένσταση κάποια κακή σχεδίαση που έχει γίνει με αποτέλεσμα όταν είναι στην πρίζα αλλά σε κατάσταση OFF, να καταναλώνει αρκετό ρεύμα, για άγνωστο λόγο και να ζεματάει! Δεν ξέρω μήπως είναι ο δικός μου μόνο, ή αν το έχετε όλοι αυτό το πρόβλημα.

----------


## Takerman

> Ο συγκεκριμένος πάντως δείχνει να δουλεύει σωστά, μόνη ένσταση κάποια κακή σχεδίαση που έχει γίνει με αποτέλεσμα όταν είναι στην πρίζα αλλά σε κατάσταση OFF, να καταναλώνει αρκετό ρεύμα, για άγνωστο λόγο και να ζεματάει! Δεν ξέρω μήπως είναι ο δικός μου μόνο, ή αν το έχετε όλοι αυτό το πρόβλημα.


Που να δεις το καλοκαίρι. Θα πετάξεις το γκαζάκι και θα ψήνεις εκεί τον καφέ.

----------


## giwrgosth

> Που να δεις το καλοκαίρι. Θα πετάξεις το γκαζάκι και θα ψήνεις εκεί τον καφέ.


Άρα είναι γενικό το πρόβλημα και τελικά αυτή η εταιρεία έχει πολλά προβλήματα από τότε που χώρισε από την THOMSON.

----------


## Takerman

Πάντως εμένα δε μου γεμίζει το μάτι. Με το που τρώει κανένα κόλλημα, χωρίς reset δε ξεκολλάει με τίποτα. Και πίσω να γυρίσεις στο αρχικό menu για να το πας απο την αρχή, μουλαρώνει.

----------


## grphoto

Και ενας υπολογιστης με WINDOWS τρωει κολληματα, ενω με LINUX μπορει να δουλευει τελεια.
Ενα μηχανημα το αν ειναι καλο εξαρταται το μισο απο την ιδια του την κατασκευη και το αλλο μισο απο το software του.

Συμφωνα με τον AKRATO που ηταν και σχετικος και το ειχε ψαξει, το μηχανακι της sagem ειναι παρα πολυ καλο, η τιμη του ηταν γυρω στα 500 Ευρω, και ειχε ενα απο τα καλλυτερα τσιπακια κωδικοποιησης.

Απο κει και περα για τα οποια προβληματα μας κατα καιρους δεν φταιει το ιδιο, φταιει το κουτσουρεμενο σε δυνατοτητες firmware του και φανταζομαι και ρυθμισεις στους server της εικονας.

----------


## giwrgosth

> η τιμη του ηταν γυρω στα 500 Ευρω,


Μήπως ήθελες να γράψεις 50? Όχι και 500! Με 500 αγοράζεις κάτι παραπάνω από αιχμή της τεχνολογίας. Για 100 το δέχομαι.

----------


## Avesael

Όχι όχι, έχει δίκιο...Είναι ακριβό μηχάνημα  :Wink:

----------


## CMS

Και ακριβό είναι (δεν το πληρώνουμε) ...και ζεματάει ... και κολλήματα τρώει ...

άσε που μερικές φορές για να βγάλω το ethernet από την υποδοχή του ... χρειάζεται τανάλια ... :Razz:

----------


## lewton

> Υπάρχει μήπως κάποια εξήγηση για το γεγονός ότι η ΟΝ επέλεξε για αποδικωποιητή TV το Sagem 
> και όχι το αντίστοιχο μηχάνημα για IPTV της Pirelli ?


Προφανώς είχε καλύτερη προσφορά.

----------


## grphoto

> άσε που μερικές φορές για να βγάλω το ethernet από την υποδοχή του ... χρειάζεται τανάλια ...



Και νομιζα οτι ειχα μονο εγω αυτο το προβλημα  :Razz:

----------


## CorollaTS

ειμαι DSLAM Χολαργου και εδω και περιπου μιση ωρα εχω σε ολα τα καναλια μαυριλα...ενω ON Cinema, ON REC κτλπ λειτουργουν κανονικα. το ειχα αυτο το προβλημα και πριν απο κανα 20ημερο...διορθωθηκε και απο σημερα ξανα τα ιδια! ΟΛΕ ΟΛΕ ΟΛΕ!  :Razz: 

αντε με τις υγειες μου  :Razz:

----------


## amora

> ειμαι DSLAM Χολαργου και εδω και περιπου μιση ωρα εχω σε ολα τα καναλια μαυριλα...ενω ON Cinema, ON REC κτλπ λειτουργουν κανονικα. το ειχα αυτο το προβλημα και πριν απο κανα 20ημερο...διορθωθηκε και απο σημερα ξανα τα ιδια! ΟΛΕ ΟΛΕ ΟΛΕ! 
> 
> αντε με τις υγειες μου


Ομοίως από το Σάββατο...

----------


## CMS

> ειμαι DSLAM Χολαργου και εδω και περιπου μιση ωρα εχω σε ολα τα καναλια μαυριλα...ενω ON Cinema, ON REC κτλπ λειτουργουν κανονικα. το ειχα αυτο το προβλημα και πριν απο κανα 20ημερο...διορθωθηκε και απο σημερα ξανα τα ιδια! ΟΛΕ ΟΛΕ ΟΛΕ! 
> 
> αντε με τις υγειες μου


Δυστυχώς ... εμφανίστηκε το πρόβλημα εκ νέου ... :Thumb down: 

το παρατήρησα χτες το βράδυ που κάποια κανάλια παίζανε ..άλλα όχι ...

συνήθως ξεκινάει η διακοπή μετάδοσης σε μερικά και ολοκληρώνεται το φαινόμενο σε όλα τα κανάλια ...

----------


## jmarin

Εφτιαξε σε κανεναν?

----------


## fz629

Παιδια ειχα το ιδιο προβλημα (μαυρη οθονη ) απο τις 13 του μηνα.Σημερα εφτιαξε χωρις να εχω μιλησει με ον.
Ειχα στειλει μονο φαξ με το προβλημα και τα στοχεια μου.Αν επαιξε ρολο αυτο δεν το ξερω.παντως 5 μερες προσπαθουσα να μιλησω με καποιον απο την ον αλλα ματαια.

----------


## jmarin

το προβλημα συνεχιζεται σε μενα. Μιλησα με 2 τεχνικους ( ο δευτερος ηταν ο πιο ανιδεος τεχνικος που πρεπει να εχει η ον), και χωρις να του πω οτι εχω μιλησει με αλλον μου ειπε οτι βλεπει οτι το προβλημα εχει σταλει στο αρμοδιο τμημα για να το φτιαξουν...

----------


## CorollaTS

καμμια εξελιξη...!

----------


## Tem

κανένα πρόβλημα με TV εδώ  :One thumb up:

----------


## giwrgosth

Η τηλεόραση είναι το μόνο που παίζει.

----------


## papakion

Αψογη και εδώ (παρότι seedαρω με full ταχυτητα)  :Wink:

----------


## CMS

IPTV ...γιοκ ... πάπαλα ... γυρίσαμε σε 2play ... :Thumb down:

----------


## amora

Και σε μένα το ίδιο από 17/11. Μόνο ONREC και ONCINEMA παίζουν. Και πληρώνω και NOVA τσάμπα...

Τηλεφώνησα στη NOVA και ζήτησα διακοπή. Μου είπαν ότι καθημερινά δέχονται πάρα πολλές κλήσεις για την ΟΝ. Τους ρώτησα αν θα κάνουν κάποια κίνηση προς την ΟΝ, λόγω του ότι χάνουν έσοδα και δεν ήξερε το cc να μου απαντήσει. Πάντως νομίζω ότι και αυτό θα μπορούσε να είναι μοχλός πίεσης.

----------


## giwrgosth

> IPTV ...γιοκ ... πάπαλα ... γυρίσαμε σε 2play ...


Τυχερέ άνθρωπε! 'Αλλοι έχουν one play  :ROFL:

----------


## CorollaTS

> IPTV ...γιοκ ... πάπαλα ... γυρίσαμε σε 2play ...


απ'οτι φαινεται DSLAM Χολαργου και Αγ. Παρασκευης παρουσιαζουν το μεγαλυτερο προβλημα...οπως και τοτε! Θυμασαι CMS?  :Razz:

----------


## Avesael

> Και ακριβό είναι (δεν το πληρώνουμε) ...και ζεματάει ... και κολλήματα τρώει ...
> 
> άσε που μερικές φορές για να βγάλω το ethernet από την υποδοχή του ... χρειάζεται τανάλια ...



Ωραία...Ευτυχώς ρε Κωστα που το είπες και είχα αρχίσει να ανησυχώ ότι έχω κι εκεί πρόβλημα!
Υπάρχουν κι άλλοι!  :Razz: 

........Auto merged post: UltraCG7 added 2 Minutes and 11 Seconds later........




> Η τηλεόραση είναι το μόνο που παίζει.


Ναι όντως.
Μην τη ματιάσουμε κι αυτή...

----------


## CMS

θυμάμαι ... δυστυχώς  ... έχουν χάσει την μπάλα ... για τον λόγο αυτό είναι απαραίτητο πέραν των προσωπικών ενεργειών φίλε μου να δεχτούν και την μαζική καταγγελία ... για να συνέλθουν ... αν καταφέρνουν μόνοι τους να χαλάνε την μία υπηρεσία μετά την άλλη ... τότε δύο πράγματα τους μένουν ... ή να τα διορθώσουν ή να το κλείσουν το μαγαζί ... εκτός αν νομίζουν ότι με ένα πελατολόγιο το οποίο θα βαίνει διαρκώς συρρικνούμενο θα μπορούν να το πουλήσουν ...απλά δεν θα μπορούν ...

----------


## Avesael

Πάει η IPTV Κώστα;


Να που τη ματιάσαμε...

Όχι τίποτα αλλο, μην πληρώνω και τσάμπα ΝΟΒΑ...

----------


## CMS

ναι ...το έγραψα ... στην αρχή χάνονται λίγα αναλογικά ...μετά όλα ... μαύρο κατράμι στην οθόνη ... :Whistle: 

συνηθίσαμε πια να το παθαίνουμε ... :Thumb down:

----------


## Avesael

Αυτή τη στιγμή πάντως σε εμένα παίζει άψογα (φτου σκόρδα)

----------


## evagelos

Προς ΙΛΙΟΝ μεριά δεν παίζει ΤΙΠΟΤΑ.
μαύρη οθόνη.

----------


## Tem

σε μένα παίζει συνέχεια απροβλημάτιστα η τηλεόραση :One thumb up:

----------


## CMS

H IPTV συνεχίζει να είναι μαύρη ...πίσσα...κατράμι ...όλα τα αναλογικά κανάλια ...το ON REC και ON VIDEO λειτουργούν ... μόνο με  ON REC θα βλέπουμε τηλεόραση ? μπερδέψαμε το παρόν με το παρελθόν και το μέλλον ...διαστείλαμε τον χρόνο :Thinking:  ...που να το ήξερε ο Αϊνστάιν ότι η ΟΝ θα έκανε εφαρμογή της θεωρίας του   :Respekt:  :Razz: 




Off Topic


		Tem ...μία μέρα μετά που ενεργοποιήθηκες ...χάλασαν τα τηλέφωνα , σώθηκε το bandwidth, κατράμιασε η IPTV, είναι τυχαίο άραγε ? :Razz: 

Δεν δοκιμάζεις μία υπαναχώρηση να δούμε καμιά άσπρη μέρα ? :Razz:

----------


## intech

> H IPTV συνεχίζει να είναι μαύρη ...πίσσα...κατράμι ...όλα τα αναλογικά κανάλια ...το ON REC και ON VIDEO λειτουργούν ... μόνο με ON REC θα βλέπουμε τηλεόραση ? μπερδέψαμε το παρόν με το παρελθόν και το μέλλον ...διαστείλαμε τον χρόνο ...που να το ήξερε ο Αϊνστάιν ότι η ΟΝ θα έκανε εφαρμογή της θεωρίας του 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Tem ...μία μέρα μετά που ενεργοποιήθηκες ...χάλασαν τα τηλέφωνα , σώθηκε το bandwidth, κατράμιασε η IPTV, είναι τυχαίο άραγε ?
> ...


Σε εμένα ολα ΟΚ.



Off Topic



που να το ήξερε ο Αϊνστάιν ότι η ΟΝ θα έκανε εφαρμογή της θεωρίας του


Πολύ πολύ καλο :Razz:

----------


## luke

τα κανάλια στην iptv μπορούν να μπουν σε συγκεκριμένη θέση?για παραδειγμα στο 4-mega,5-ant1 κοκ?

----------


## cnp5

> τα κανάλια στην iptv μπορούν να μπουν σε συγκεκριμένη θέση?για παραδειγμα στο 4-mega,5-ant1 κοκ?


Όχι, μόνο στα ψηφιακά κανάλια μπορείς να αλλάξεις θέσεις.

----------


## amora

Τα νεύρα μου  :Evil: 

Αφού χθες το βράδυ έφτιαξαν όλα (IPTV, NOVA) σήμερα το πρωί δεν έχω ούτε ONREC...

Άκυρο: Με reset στο router επανήλθαν. Πάντως αυτό το πράγμα με το κόλλημα του router έχει παραγίνει.

Η αλήθεια είναι ότι το πρόβλημα στην τηλεόραση λύθηκε ΜΟΝΟ μετά την επίσκεψη στη Σωρού. Και εκεί μου είπαν να κάνω προληπτικά reset κάθε 2-3 μέρες στο router (βέβαια χρειάζεται συχνότερα).

----------


## CorollaTS

ε ρε γλεντια λεμεεε....παμε για π/σ/κ χωρις iptv!

δωσεεεεεεεε!!!!  :Razz:

----------


## gangel

Εδώ παίζει σχετικά καλά η ιπ τηλεόραση. Το μόνο πρόβλημα που έχω είναι ότι σε άσχετα σημεία ανα 20 λεπτο περίπου ο ήχος κάνει μια παραμόρφωση (σαν τσιριχτό) χαμηλώνει και μετά από 2-3 δευτερόλεπτα επανέρχεται στην ίδια ένταση! Έχει αντιμετωπίσει κανείς παρόμοιο πρόβλημα; Τι μπορεί να φταίει;

----------


## cnp5

> Εδώ παίζει σχετικά καλά η ιπ τηλεόραση. Το μόνο πρόβλημα που έχω είναι ότι σε άσχετα σημεία ανα 20 λεπτο περίπου ο ήχος κάνει μια παραμόρφωση (σαν τσιριχτό) χαμηλώνει και μετά από 2-3 δευτερόλεπτα επανέρχεται στην ίδια ένταση! Έχει αντιμετωπίσει κανείς παρόμοιο πρόβλημα; Τι μπορεί να φταίει;


Αυτό, όντως υπάρχει από τις πρώτες ημέρες της υπηρεσίας...  :Thinking:

----------


## Tem

> Αυτό, όντως υπάρχει από τις πρώτες ημέρες της υπηρεσίας...


  πάντως εγώ δεν έχω παρατηρήσει κάτι τέτοιο  :Thinking:

----------


## cnp5

> πάντως εγώ δεν έχω παρατηρήσει κάτι τέτοιο


Έχω την εντύπωση ότι είναι περισσότερο εμφανές σε Ελληνικά κανάλι, στο Mega για παράδειγμα το έχω συναντήσει πολλές φορές.

----------


## papakion

> Έχω την εντύπωση ότι είναι περισσότερο εμφανές σε Ελληνικά κανάλι, στο Mega για παράδειγμα το έχω συναντήσει πολλές φορές.


θα συμφωνησω μαζι σου, οντως τα ξενα πάνε σφαιρα

----------


## CorollaTS

παιδες...IPTV ON!!!

για ελεγξτε...!

ειμαι DSLAM Χολαργου.

CMS εισαι on?

----------


## CMS

> παιδες...IPTV ON!!!
> 
> για ελεγξτε...!
> 
> ειμαι DSLAM Χολαργου.
> 
> CMS εισαι on?


δεν είμαι εκεί να το δω ... και να το πιστέψω ... ας είναι καλά ο cnp5 ...που έσφιξε με το κατσαβίδι την βίδα ... :Wink:

----------


## CorollaTS

> δεν είμαι εκεί να το δω ... και να το πιστέψω ... ας είναι καλά ο cnp5 ...που έσφιξε με το κατσαβίδι την βίδα ...


ναι οντως! αντε να δουμε ποτε θα ξαναχαλαρωσει...  :Razz:

----------


## jmarin

εμενα τιποτα. ακομα μαυρο

----------


## CMS

cnp5 ///την βίδα στην Ηλιούπολη ... :Whistle:

----------


## johnamel

παιδιά πίσσα μαύρο κατράμι ι ontv τι παίζει πάλι?αναβάθμιση της υποβάθμισης?βλέπω μόνο τα ψηφιακά της ερτ κανονικά τα αναλογικά απο την on δεν παίζουν καθόλου και στο onrec ξεκινάει και μετά γίνα\εται ασπρόμαυρο,ήμαρτον πιά,έχετε ακούσει ότι θα πουληθεί η on?μάλλον καλό είναι για μας αυτό τι χειρότερο να κάνει ο καινούριος πόσο χάλια να γίνουν τα πράγματα?

----------


## Tem

ON tv πάντα on  :One thumb up:

----------


## jmarin

χαιρετισματα... Ειναι προβλημα δικο τους και να κανω λιγο υπομονη και θα το φτιαξουν. Καλα κρασια...

----------


## miltosk

Αν θελετε να βλεπετε IPTV βαλτε Joost. Ειναι τζαμπα και ειναι viewable σε ολες τις ευρυζωνικες συνδεσεις. Προς το παρον τουλαχιστον... 
Αλλιως SAT & FTA channels. Για τζαμπε καταστασεις!

----------


## papakion

> Αν θελετε να βλεπετε IPTV βαλτε Joost. Ειναι τζαμπα και ειναι viewable σε ολες τις ευρυζωνικες συνδεσεις. Προς το παρον τουλαχιστον... 
> Αλλιως SAT & FTA channels. Για τζαμπε καταστασεις!


Προυποθέτει Media Center PC στο σαλονι ή laptop ή γενικά PC στο σαλόνι (αν θες να βλεπεις τηλεόραση στο σαλόνι και όχι στο μονιτορ του PC)
Προτιμώ την OnTV..

----------


## Tem

> Προυποθέτει Media Center PC στο σαλονι ή laptop ή γενικά PC στο σαλόνι (αν θες να βλεπεις τηλεόραση στο σαλόνι και όχι στο μονιτορ του PC)
> Προτιμώ την OnTV..


σαφώς προτιμότερη η ΟΝ, συμφωνώ. Και με καλύτερη ποιότητα από Joost TV :Wink:

----------


## kosnik

Παιδια εχω ιντερνετ και τηλεφωνο,δεν ειχα βαλει τηλεοραση γιατι δεν ηξερα αν θα πιασω καλη ταχυτητα στη γραμμη.Τωρα που εχω ενεργοποιηθει κ η ταχυτητες ειναι οκ,ξερει κανεις αν μπορω να βαλω και τηλεοραση?

----------


## erateinos

> Παιδια εχω ιντερνετ και τηλεφωνο,δεν ειχα βαλει τηλεοραση γιατι δεν ηξερα αν θα πιασω καλη ταχυτητα στη γραμμη.Τωρα που εχω ενεργοποιηθει κ η ταχυτητες ειναι οκ,ξερει κανεις αν μπορω να βαλω και τηλεοραση?


ναι μπορείς 
παίρνεις τηλέφωνο την ON και ζητάς να σου προσθέσουν την υπηρεσία για iptv

----------


## jmarin

το προβλημα παραμενει ακομα. Μιλησα με εναν πραγματικα αχρηστο τεχνικο της ον που ενα απο τα πολλα που μου ειπε ειναι τι κεραια χρησιμοποιω και οτι πρεπει να εχω κεραια για να πιασω τα καναλια της ον :Razz:  . Αν το προβλημα δεν λυθει μεχρι την τα μεσα της αλλης εβδομαδας, γεια σας...

----------


## CMS

> το προβλημα παραμενει ακομα. Μιλησα με εναν πραγματικα αχρηστο τεχνικο της ον που ενα απο τα πολλα που μου ειπε ειναι τι κεραια χρησιμοποιω και οτι πρεπει να εχω κεραια για να πιασω τα καναλια της ον . Αν το προβλημα δεν λυθει μεχρι την τα μεσα της αλλης εβδομαδας, γεια σας...


Jmarin ...δυστυχώς όπως το είπες ...ο τεχνικός αυτός δεν ήξερε το πρόβλημα που εμείς ξέρουμε από κάποιον που ξέρει και τί συμβαίνει και πώς το διορθώνει ...προσπάθησε με fax και e-mail να τους πεις το πρόβλημά σου και πώς πιστεύεις ότι διορθώνεται όπως άκουσες στο forum ...μήπως κάποιος εκεί μέσα το δει σωστά ... και ξαναγράψε εδώ γίνει/δεν γίνει κάτι ...να δούμε αν μπορούμε να βοηθήσουμε ...

πρόβλημα και λύση διακοπής μετάδοσης αναλογικών καναλιών

----------


## cnp5

Μόλις προστέθηκε και το Mad Tv!!!  :Smile:  κανάλι 62!! καλή διασκέδαση!

----------


## luke

συγχαρητήρια στην ον!!!ήταν το μόνο κανάλι που δεν έπιανα καθόλου με την συμβατική μου κεραια!αντε σιγα σιγα να προσθέτουν κιάλλα :-)

----------


## Tem

> Jmarin ...δυστυχώς όπως το είπες ...ο τεχνικός αυτός δεν ήξερε το πρόβλημα που εμείς ξέρουμε από κάποιον που ξέρει και τί συμβαίνει και πώς το διορθώνει ...προσπάθησε με fax και e-mail να τους πεις το πρόβλημά σου και πώς πιστεύεις ότι διορθώνεται όπως άκουσες στο forum ...μήπως κάποιος εκεί μέσα το δει σωστά ... και ξαναγράψε εδώ γίνει/δεν γίνει κάτι ...να δούμε αν μπορούμε να βοηθήσουμε ...
> 
> πρόβλημα και λύση διακοπής μετάδοσης αναλογικών καναλιών


αυτό το multicasting της κάρτας με έχει ξεσκίσει. Πιάνω όλα τα κανάλια , συμπεριλαμβανομένου και του Mad, χωρίς εικόνα  :Evil:

----------


## jmarin

ακομα και μενα παραμενει το προβλημα! δεν ξερω τι αλλο να κανω πραγματικα!

edit: Εφτιαξε!!!!!!! CMS  :Wink: 

edit 2: Αλλα παιζουν αλλα δεν παιζουν...

edit 3: και μολις χαθηκαν παλι ολα εκτος απο αντ1 και σκαι

----------


## papakion

> Μόλις προστέθηκε και το Mad Tv!!!  κανάλι 62!! καλή διασκέδαση!


Αυτο οντως ηταν καλο! Και γω δεν το επιανα καλα (εως καθολου) λόγω κεραιας και μεγάλης απόστασης απο τον Υμηττό (Παρνηθα δεν πιανω- ειμαι απο κατω και δεν βλεπω καν τις κεραιες)

Μπραβο στην On!

----------


## CMS

> ακομα και μενα παραμενει το προβλημα! δεν ξερω τι αλλο να κανω πραγματικα!
> 
> edit: Εφτιαξε!!!!!!! CMS 
> 
> edit 2: Αλλα παιζουν αλλα δεν παιζουν...
> 
> edit 3: και μολις χαθηκαν παλι ολα!


παρακολούθησέ το και αν συνεχίσει το πρόβλημα να το ξανακοιτάξουμε ... :Wink:

----------


## grphoto

> Μόλις προστέθηκε και το Mad Tv!!!  κανάλι 62!! καλή διασκέδαση!




 :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap: 

Αψογα, ηταν το μονο καναλι που μου ελειπε παρολο 500 μετρα απο τις κεραιες του Υμηττου, υπαρχει ενας λοφος μπροστα και δεν το επιανα με τιποτα.

----------


## papakion

και το MAD πλεόν ανηκει στα καναλια της Οn (Ch.62)

----------


## deathlok

> Jmarin ...δυστυχώς όπως το είπες ...ο τεχνικός αυτός δεν ήξερε το πρόβλημα που εμείς ξέρουμε από κάποιον που ξέρει και τί συμβαίνει και πώς το διορθώνει ...προσπάθησε με fax και e-mail να τους πεις το πρόβλημά σου και πώς πιστεύεις ότι διορθώνεται όπως άκουσες στο forum ...μήπως κάποιος εκεί μέσα το δει σωστά ... και ξαναγράψε εδώ γίνει/δεν γίνει κάτι ...να δούμε αν μπορούμε να βοηθήσουμε ...
> 
> πρόβλημα και λύση διακοπής μετάδοσης αναλογικών καναλιών


εμένα όσες φορές έχει γίνει αυτό στέλνω ένα μαιλ και μέσα σε 3-5 ώρες όλα οκ. όσες φορές δεν στείλω εμαιλ και απλά περιμένω δεν φτιάχνει από μόνο του οπότε μάλλον κάποιος τα κοιτάει τα εμαιλ.

----------


## jmarin

σε ποιο email?

----------


## CMS

backoffice@ontelecoms.com

και φυσικά την άμεση βοήθεια του forum ... :Wink:

----------


## CMS

και έπονται και άλλα ξένα με διαφορετικό περιεχόμενο αυτή την φορά ... :Wink:

----------


## Rebel Scum

Προσωπικά το κύριο που θα ήθελα από την ΟΝTV είναι να βάλει στο Onrec το ΜΑΚΕΔΟΝΙΑ...

----------


## Tem

> αυτό το multicasting της κάρτας με έχει ξεσκίσει. Πιάνω όλα τα κανάλια , συμπεριλαμβανομένου και του Mad, χωρίς εικόνα


επίσης λειτουργεί άψογα και το ΟΝ Rec , οπότε πρακτικά έχω τηλεόραση με χρονική υστέρηση.
Αν θέλω να δώ κάτι , το βλέπω απλά μετά απο μερικές ώρες :Smile:

----------


## miltiadis21

> επίσης λειτουργεί άψογα και το ΟΝ Rec , οπότε πρακτικά έχω τηλεόραση με χρονική υστέρηση.
> Αν θέλω να δώ κάτι , το βλέπω απλά μετά απο μερικές ώρες


εμένα σήμερα μου πηγαινε σε ασπρόμαυρο το on rec

----------


## erateinos

Off Topic





> εμένα σήμερα μου πηγαινε σε ασπρόμαυρο το on rec


έχει κάτι το εικαστικό,  εάν το δεις από άλλη οπτική γωνία  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## intech

Και σε μένα απο εχτες τα ιδια για πρώτη φορά.



Off Topic


		έχει κάτι το εικαστικό, εάν το δεις από άλλη οπτική γωνία  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 


Φίλε Μαρκο,
Πάντα η Α/Μ μου δημιουργεί πιο εντονα συναισθήματα. :Shifty:  :Laughing:  :Crying: 
Τώρα για την μαύρη μη κινούμενη εικόνα, θα δώ και ενημερώνω. :Inbed:

----------


## Tem

τρίτο πλέον 24ωρο χωρίς tv  :Sad:

----------


## CMS

εντάξει Tem ...το πιάσαμε ...θα φύγει πάλι e-mail αύριο ...δες λίγο από RF την Σαρλίζ Θερόν απόψε στο STAR και έχει ο Θεός για αύριο ...

----------


## papakion

> εντάξει Tem ...το πιάσαμε ...θα φύγει πάλι e-mail αύριο ...δες λίγο από RF την Σαρλίζ Θερόν απόψε στο STAR και έχει ο Θεός για αύριο ...




Off Topic


		αααααααχ Σαρλιζ!!!!  :Nurse:

----------


## aggelos74

εγώ πάλι εκεί που βλέπω κανονικά κάποια στιγμή μου κάνει ένα ήχο σαν να σπάει χορδή κατεβαίνει ο ήχος και στη συνέχεια ανεβαίνει σταδιακά...ξέρει κάποιος που μπορεί να οφείλεται?χώρια βέβαια απο τα πιξελιάσματα που κάνει αλλα όχι συνέχεια
δεν ξέρω αν βοηθάει αλλά η ταχύτητα είναι στα 10 αλλά έχω noise γύρω στα 8..
στο νετ δεν έχω disconnects

----------


## jmarin

το 8 στο sn δεν ειναι και πολυ κακο...

----------


## mprizes45

Και εγώ θα ήθελα να έχουν τα ξένα κανάλια υπότιτλους.
Και την ζώνη για τους ενηλίκους τζάμπα αλλά.............. :Whistle:  :Whistle:

----------


## aggelos74

φίλε jmarin έχουμε τα ίδια στατιστικά περίπου αν και με ένα πείραμα με devolo τώρα μου δείχνει SNR 11..
το Attn έιναι το ίδιο..Πώς λοιπόν έχεις 12288 και εγώ 10?
sorry για την ερώτηση αλλα προσπαθώ ρε γαμώτο να καταλάβω κάποια πράγματα
πως δηλαδή διαφέρουμε με ίδια στατιστικά

----------


## CMS

Ακόμα και σε διπλανά διαμερίσματα να είστε ...δεν είναι απαραίτητο το SNR να είναι ίδιο (όταν κλειδώνετε στην ίδια ταχύτητα και με ίδιο attenuation) αν κάτι προσθέτει στον έναν κάποιο θόρυβο άρα έχει χειρότερο SNR ...και αυτό μπορεί να είναι μία κακή τηλεφωνική πρίζα ή μία κακή σύνδεση/ψιλοφθαρμένο καλώδιο στην εσωτερική καλωδίωση εκείνου με το πρόβλημα ...

----------


## zackbam

Το πρόβλημά μου είναι ότι πάνω που βλέπω κάτι στο onRec, ξαφνικά το TVBOX κολλάει και ξεκολλάει μόνο αν του βγάλλεις το ρεύμα(ή κρατήσω πατημένο για 5 δευτερόπλεπτατο κουμπί off)! Υπάρχει κανείς εκεί έξω που να έχει παρόμοια προβλήματα; Όλοι βλέπετα καλωδιακή τηλεόραση χωρίς κανένα πρόβλημα;

----------


## spidey618

GUys Ναι...μπηκε το MAD!!!!!στην iptv

----------


## albo7

Πιθανόν να υπάρχουν κάποιοι που βλέπουν χωρίς πρόβλημα. Αλλά, ας με συγχωρέσουν όσοι διαφωνούν, θα τους αποκαλούσα τυχερούς.
Πάντως και εμένα πολλές φορές μου κολλάει στο forward.
Ενώ έχω φτάσει κάπου στη μέση και πατάω το play για να παίξει, μπλοκάρει και με πάει και πάλι στην αρχή.

----------


## vlglyfada

Παιδια βλεπω ΜΟΝΟ ΣΚΑΙ!!!!

ολα τα αλλα νεκρα.
ON REC ειναι οκ!

εκανα reboot και το tv box k modem. (αυτο μου εδωσαν σαν λυση)

ΤΙΠΟΤΑ

----------


## polo_cult

Έχει πρόβλημα το multicast της κάρτας στην οποία κουμπώνεις. Πρέπει να δηλώσεις βλάβη και θα στο φτιάξουν κάνοντας reset την κάρτα κατά τις 3 τα ξημερώματα της ίδιας ημέρας.

----------


## kostanen

> Όλοι βλέπετα καλωδιακή τηλεόραση χωρίς κανένα πρόβλημα;


Το χωρίς πρόβλημα είναι μεγάλη κουβέντα, πάντος βλέπω αποδεκτά σε σχέση με το δικό σου πρόβλημα. Μόνο κάποια pixelιάσματα έχω.




> Πάντως και εμένα πολλές φορές μου κολλάει στο forward.
> Ενώ έχω φτάσει κάπου στη μέση και πατάω το play για να παίξει, μπλοκάρει και με πάει και πάλι στην αρχή.


Δοκίμασε καθώς κάνεις forward από το χ8 ή χ16 να ΜΗΝ πατήσεις αμέσως το play, αλλά να μειώσεις την ταχύτητα στο χ2 και έπειτα το play.
Δυστυχώς αυτό που σου προτείνω είναι ένα μαγείρεμα και οχι καμιά αξιοπιστη λύση, αλλά εγώ έτσι το αντιμετοπίζω το αντίστοιχο θέμα.

----------


## albo7

ΟΚ!!
Thanks!!!
Θα το δοκιμάσω!!!

----------


## con

> Δοκίμασε καθώς κάνεις forward από το χ8 ή χ16 να ΜΗΝ πατήσεις αμέσως το play, αλλά να μειώσεις την ταχύτητα στο χ2 και έπειτα το play.
> Δυστυχώς αυτό που σου προτείνω είναι ένα μαγείρεμα και οχι καμιά αξιοπιστη λύση, αλλά εγώ έτσι το αντιμετοπίζω το αντίστοιχο θέμα.


Κι εγώ ακριβώς το ίδιο κάνω γιατί είναι απίστευτα εκνευριστικό αν πας 2-3 λεπτά μπροστα με forward x16 να σε ξαναβγάζει στην αρχή όταν δίνεις play. Πάντως δεν πιάνει πάντα και πολλές φορές με βγάζει σε άσχετα σημεία κοντά στην αρχή. Για σιγουριά το πάω με x8 και ησυχάζω.

----------


## azanka

> GUys Ναι...μπηκε το MAD!!!!!στην iptv


 :Thinking:  :Thinking:  :Thinking: 

........Auto merged post: azanka added 0 Minutes and 54 Seconds later........

ρε παιδιά να ρωτήσω: μόνο σε εμένα δεν δουλεύει το on-rec????

----------


## gtpf_uk

Καλημέρα σε όλους. Χθές λοιπόν και εγώ αποφάσισα να χρησιμοποιείσω το on rec για πρώτη φορά..... Αρχικά έπαιζε καλά μέχρι που έβάλε διαφημίσεις το πρόγραμμα που έβλεπα και είπα να το προχωρήσω.....το αποτέλεσμα??? να καλλήσει 3 φορές,και άλλη μία φορά να ξεκινήσει απο την αρχή αλλά χωρίς ήχο.....επίσης για να φορτώσει το πρόγραμμα που ήθελα αυτό έγινε με την τρίτη προσπάθεια........Κύριοι συγγνώμη που το λέω αλλά για να απολαύσουμε αυτές τις υπηρεσίες στην Ελλάδα σωστά,δηλαδή γρήγορο ιντερνετ και ψηφιακή τηλεόραση, πολύ φοβάμαι ότι θα πρέπει να περιμένουμε μερικά χρονάκια ακόμα........μέχρι να αναπτυχθούν όλες αυτές οι εταιρείες να αποκτήσουν αξιόπιστα δίκτυα και πάνω απο όλα σώστη τεχνική υποστήριξη. Φαντάζομαι ότι όλοι έχετε την πικρή εμπειρεία του τηλεφωνικού κέντρου της on.....Το να βάλεις ένα παιδί να σου πεί την καραμέλα που του έχουν πει να λέει για μένα δεν είναι τηλεφωνική εξυπηρέτηση αλλα απλά κοροιδία.......Επιτέλους ας σεβάστουν τους πελάτες τους και ας βγάλουν μία τίμια ανακοίνωση λέγοντας ότι κύριοι θα δουλέψουν όλα σωστά τότε. Φαντάζομαι αν γινόταν κάτι τέτοιο θα είχαν την κατανόηση όλων μας μιας και όλοι γνωρίζουμε ότι πρόκειται για μία νέα εταιρεία.......

----------


## nafoka

Καλημέρα κι από μένα!
Γενικά δεν έχω προβλήματα αλλά το Onrec μετά από 1 λεπτό περίπου γίνεται ασπρόμαυρο. Έτσι ήταν από την αρχή της ενεργοποίησης της σύνδεσης. Άλλαξα και στις ρυθμίσεις της εικόνας του tvbox από ψηφιακό σε αναλογικό αλλά τίποτα. Δοκίμασα να τους πάρω τηλέφωνο αλλά εγκατέλειψα την προσπάθεια μετά από 1μιση ώρα στην αναμονή!!
Επειδή είδα οτί κι άλλοι εχουν το ίδιο πρόβλημα, μήπως κατάφερε κανείς να το λύσει;

----------


## papakion

> Καλημέρα κι από μένα!
> Γενικά δεν έχω προβλήματα αλλά το Onrec μετά από 1 λεπτό περίπου γίνεται ασπρόμαυρο. Έτσι ήταν από την αρχή της ενεργοποίησης της σύνδεσης. Άλλαξα και στις ρυθμίσεις της εικόνας του tvbox από ψηφιακό σε αναλογικό αλλά τίποτα. Δοκίμασα να τους πάρω τηλέφωνο αλλά εγκατέλειψα την προσπάθεια μετά από 1μιση ώρα στην αναμονή!!
> Επειδή είδα οτί κι άλλοι εχουν το ίδιο πρόβλημα, μήπως κατάφερε κανείς να το λύσει;


κανε λίγο υπομονή....

----------


## nafoka

> κανε λίγο υπομονή....


Υπομονή κάνω όση θέλεις, άλλωστε μπορώ άνετα να παρακολουθήσω και στο ασπρόμαυρο!!!! Απλά για να ξέρω πόση και τι είδους υπομονή να κάνω, είναι κάτι που οφείλεται σε firmware και θα το λύσουν αργότερα ή φταίει το tvbox και πρέπει να τους ειδοποιήσω?

----------


## papakion

> Υπομονή κάνω όση θέλεις, άλλωστε μπορώ άνετα να παρακολουθήσω και στο ασπρόμαυρο!!!! Απλά για να ξέρω πόση και τι είδους υπομονή να κάνω, είναι κάτι που οφείλεται σε firmware και θα το λύσουν αργότερα ή φταίει το tvbox και πρέπει να τους ειδοποιήσω?


ειναι υπο ερευνα... υπομονη και ουρανός θα γινει πιο γαλανος :Whistle:

----------


## nafoka

> ειναι υπο ερευνα... υπομονη και ουρανός θα γινει πιο γαλανος


ΟΚ ευχαριστώ. Θα περιμένω...

----------


## papakion

Να'χα το Attenuation σου.... αχχχχχχχχχ :Wall:

----------


## erateinos

Off Topic





> Να'χα το Attenuation σου.... αχχχχχχχχχ


μου αρέσει αυτός ο τρόπος προσέγγισης  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## papakion

Off Topic





> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> μου αρέσει αυτός ο τρόπος προσέγγισης


καποτε το έλεγαν συλλογή με πεταλουδες, προσαρμοστηκα και γω στην νεα εποχη - διπλωματη!!!  :Worthy:  :Worthy:  :Worthy:

----------


## nafoka

> Να'χα το Attenuation σου.... αχχχχχχχχχ


Είμαι δίπλα στο DSLAM, αφού κι ο τεχνικός που ήρθε για την ενεργοποίηση εντυπωσιάστηκε (σου λέει δεν μπορεί, εδώ κάτι θα δουλέψει σωστά)!!

----------


## papakion

> Είμαι δίπλα στο DSLAM, αφού κι ο τεχνικός που ήρθε για την ενεργοποίηση εντυπωσιάστηκε (σου λέει δεν μπορεί, εδώ κάτι θα δουλέψει σωστά)!!


ελα ομως που τελικα στην περιπτωση σου η αποσταση δεν εκανε την δουλεια της!
 :Twisted Evil:

----------


## nafoka

> ελα ομως που τελικα στην περιπτωση σου η αποσταση δεν εκανε την δουλεια της!


Ε όχι και δεν έκανε δουλειά... Αν ήμουν πιο μακρυά θα έβλεπα μόνο μαύρο, όχι ασπρό-μαυρο!!!

----------


## papakion

> Ε όχι και δεν έκανε δουλειά... Αν ήμουν πιο μακρυά θα έβλεπα μόνο μαύρο, όχι ασπρό-μαυρο!!!


βλεπεις όμως και γκρι ε? πονηρουλα! ειδες που ενα - ενα μας τα λες  :ROFL:

----------


## erateinos

Off Topic





> βλεπεις όμως και γκρι ε? πονηρουλα! ειδες που ενα - ενα μας τα λες


γνωρίστηκαν και ερωτεύτηκαν  :Thumbs up: 
''από τον παλιό Ελληνικό κινηματογράφο''  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## papakion

Off Topic





> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> γνωρίστηκαν και ερωτεύτηκαν 
> ''από τον παλιό Ελληνικό κινηματογράφο''


θα προτιμουσα το "φιλιουνται αγκαλιάζονται" απο τον Ανδρεα Μικρουτσικο - Χρονια πολλά Ανδρεα!

----------


## miltiadis21

Πόσοι τελικά έχουν πρόβλημα με το on rec δλδ να τα δείχνει ασπρόμαυρα?

----------


## azanka

πάντως παιδιά για να λέμε και του στραβού το δίκιο, εγώ είχα πρόβλημα με το OnRec (δεν είχα καθόλου...) πήρα τηλέφωνο στο CC πέμπτη κατά τις 8 το βράδυ, το σήκωσαν μετά απο 10 λεπτά αναμονή (!), ανέφερα το πρόβλημα, και απο χθές το OnRec δουλεύει πάλι κανονικότατα!!!

----------


## glxalex

εγω εχω αλλο προβλημα.δεν εχει αλλαξει ακομα η ωρα στο tvbox, παει μια ωρα μπροστα.τι να κανω εκτος απο να τους παρω τηλεφωνο?

----------


## erateinos

> εγω εχω αλλο προβλημα.δεν εχει αλλαξει ακομα η ωρα στο tvbox, παει μια ωρα μπροστα.τι να κανω εκτος απο να τους παρω τηλεφωνο?


τίποτα μην κάνεις, αλλάζει μόνη της  :Wink:

----------


## glxalex

εχει αλλαξει η ωρα εδω και 2 μηνες και ακομα τιποτα.

----------


## erateinos

> εχει αλλαξει η ωρα εδω και 2 μηνες και ακομα τιποτα.


 reset από το power on/off  πατώντας το για 10 δευτερόλεπτα έχεις κάνει ?

----------


## jmarin

Οχι και 10! 3 sec θελει

----------


## cnp5

> Οχι και 10! 3 sec θελει


Ε... ας μη μαλώσουμε γι αυτό...  :Wink:  
και 10 να το αφήσει το ίδιο θα κάνει

----------


## ngeront

βρε παιδια, ξερει κανεις αν μπορω να πληρωσω για να δω μονο εναν αγωνα απο τη nova
μεσω tvbox της ontelecoms?
thanks

----------


## con

Από χτες έχω κι εγώ μαύρη οθόνη για TV OnREC κλπ. περιοχή Κηφισιά. Μόνο το menu φαίνονται. Άλλος με το ίδιο πρόβλημα? Ρουλέτα έχει γίνει το θέμα αυτό και όποιο DSLAM πιάσει... Αναρωτιέμαι δεν έχουν δυνατότητα να το δουν κεντρικά οτι δεν παίζει η TV και να το φτιάξουν άμεσα, πρέπει να περάσουμε από το μαρτύριο της εξυπηρέτησης πελατών?

----------


## amora

> βρε παιδια, ξερει κανεις αν μπορω να πληρωσω για να δω μονο εναν αγωνα απο τη nova
> μεσω tvbox της ontelecoms?
> thanks


Η σύνδεση είναι μηνιαία. Το μήνα που συνδέεσαι μπορείς να διακόψεις στο τέλος του, οπότε πληρώνεις για το κλάσμα που αντιστοιχεί στις ημέρες που ήσουν συνδεδεμένος.

----------


## ngeront

> Η σύνδεση είναι μηνιαία. Το μήνα που συνδέεσαι μπορείς να διακόψεις στο τέλος του, οπότε πληρώνεις για το κλάσμα που αντιστοιχεί στις ημέρες που ήσουν συνδεδεμένος.


thanks amora

----------


## albo7

Λοιπόν παιδιά τα άτομα δεν παίζονται.....
Από εχθές (02/12/2007) δεν δουλεύει η Tv. Για την ακρίβεια συγχρονίζεται κανονικά και όλα λειτουργούν κανονικά, εκτός από τα κανάλια. Αντί για κανάλια παίρνω μια μαυρίλα.
Τους δήλωσα λοιπόν το πρόβλημα την ίδια μέρα. Μίλησα με τεχικό μετά από αναμονή 60 λεπτών στο τηλέφωνο.
Δοκίμασε διάφορα ο τεχικός που μου απάντησε ακόμα και να μου κατεβάσει την ταχύτητα από 7.5 σε 6.8. Τελικά, δεν έπαιξε και με ενημέρωσε ότι θα προωθήσει το πρόβλημα πιο πάνω. Όταν του ζήτησα να μου επαναφέρει την ταχύτητά μου, μου είπε οτι θα το κάνουν οι τεχικοί που θα επικοινωνήσουν μαζί μου για την επίλυση του προβλήματος με την Tv. Μέχρι σήμερα δε με πήρες κανένας και τους ξαναπήρα πιο πολύ για να δώσω το παρόν και να τους αναφέρω ότι δεν πρόκειται να πληρώσω αφενός τις συγκεκριμένες κλήσεις αφετέρου τις μη παρεχόμενες υπηρεσίες τους για όσο καιρό δε λειτουργούν (δεδομένου ότι οι κλήσεις καταγράφονται!!!!!)
Τέλος πάντων, του ζήτησα να μου ανεβάσει και τηνη ταχύτητα εκεί που ήταν.
Για να μην πολυλογώ παιδία, κράτησα τον τύπο 60 λεπτά στη γραμμή (την περισσότερη δε μιλούσε κανένας μας), περιμένοντας να μου ανεβάσει την ταχύτητα. Και τι δεν μου είπε....
Ότι ανοησία μπορείτε να φανταστείτε. Τι για φιλτράκια, τι για καλώδια, τι για θόρυβο, τι οτι δεν δεν έχει τα κατάλληλα εργαλεία. Φυσικά, από εμένα πήρε τις ανάλογες απαντήσεις δεδομένου ότι δεν είμαι κανένας άσχετος. Τι να πω δε ξέρω;;; Ντρέπομαι για αυτούς. Μέχρι και αν θέλω να ακυρώσω με ρώτησε.
Δεν παίζονται!!!!!
Τελικά, μετά από 60 λεπτά με ανέβασε ελάχιστα (που κατά τα άλλα δε μπορούσε).
Έχεις κανείς καμιά ιδέα με ποιο τρόπο μπορείς να ζητήσεις να σε ανεβάσουν ταχύτητα;;;;
Η αλήθεια είναι ότι έχει πολύ θόρυβο η γραμμή μου. Αλλά έπαιζε κανονικά στα 7.5.
Ευχαριστώ!!!

----------


## evagelos

Εμένα που παίζει η Tv για 4-5 λεπτά και μετά κολλάει η οθόνη(παγώνει);
Το έχω αναφέρει πάνω από 15 φορές και όλο θα το δούνε. 
Είναι η 15 φορά που το κάνει αυτό. Το φτιάχνουν για λίγο και μετά από 3-4 μέρες δώστου πάλι.

----------


## Tem

pixelιάσματα στο On Rec έχω αρχίσει να έχω και δεν μου αρέσει καθόλου.
Το πρόβλημα είναι συνηθισμένο ?

----------


## Avesael

Σε άλλους ναι σε άλλους όχι

----------


## Tem

ποιά είναι η τελευταίοα έκδοση λογισμικού και  Sui στο Tvbox ?

----------


## CMS

> Λοιπόν παιδιά τα άτομα δεν παίζονται.....
> Από εχθές (02/12/2007) δεν δουλεύει η Tv. Για την ακρίβεια συγχρονίζεται κανονικά και όλα λειτουργούν κανονικά, εκτός από τα κανάλια. Αντί για κανάλια παίρνω μια μαυρίλα.
> Τους δήλωσα λοιπόν το πρόβλημα την ίδια μέρα. Μίλησα με τεχικό μετά από αναμονή 60 λεπτών στο τηλέφωνο.
> Δοκίμασε διάφορα ο τεχικός που μου απάντησε ακόμα και να μου κατεβάσει την ταχύτητα από 7.5 σε 6.8. Τελικά, δεν έπαιξε και με ενημέρωσε ότι θα προωθήσει το πρόβλημα πιο πάνω.



Το ON REC λειτουργεί κανονικά ?

Αν ναι, δυστυχώς αυτό αποδεικνύει για μια ακόμη φορά ότι πολλοί τεχνικοί της ΟΝ δεν γνωρίζουν τα προβλήματα ...και την λύση τους ...έχουμε πει πολλές φορές τί φταίει ... για το πρόβλημα αυτό και την λύση του ...

----------


## albo7

> Το On Rec λειτουργεί κανονικά ?
> 
> Αν ναι, δυστυχώς αυτό αποδεικνύει για μια ακόμη φορά ότι πολλοί τεχνικοί της ΟΝ δεν γνωρίζουν τα προβλήματα ...και την λύση τους ...έχουμε πει πολλές φορές τί φταίει ... για το πρόβλημα αυτό και την λύση του ...


Δηλαδή τι φταίει;;;;
Να ψάξω σε αυτό το "θέμα" να βρω;;;;
Μήπως σου είναι εύκολο να με βοηθήσεις λίγο;;;
Ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά....

----------


## erateinos

> Δηλαδή τι φταίει;;;;
> Να ψάξω σε αυτό το "θέμα" να βρω;;;;
> Μήπως σου είναι εύκολο να με βοηθήσεις λίγο;;;
> Ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά....


για το τι φταίει κοίταξε εδώ

----------


## albo7

> για το τι φταίει κοίταξε εδώ


Χίλια ευχαριστώ για την πληροφορία!!!

----------


## evagelos

> για το τι φταίει κοίταξε εδώ


 
Μέχρι και εγώ που ΔΕΝ είμαι τεχνικός της ΟΝ ξέρω το πρόβλημα. Στην εταιρία που δουλεύω αν υπάρχει κάποιο μεγάλο bug το αναφέρουμε ο ένας στον άλλο για να έχει το νου του. Τώρα εκεί τι γίνετε ... μάλλον της π...

----------


## con

Σε εμένα για 4η μέρα υπάρχει μαύρη οθόνη για TV & OnREC... Να δω πότε θα κάνουν reset στο DSLAM μου! Το έχω αναφέρει από χτες το πρωί αλλά δεν έχει διορθωθεί. Σκέφτομαι να κάνω βόλτα στη γειτονιά και όπου βρω σήμα wifi της ON να χτυπάω την πόρτα να τους λέω να πάρουν την ΟΝ για το θέμα :Razz:

----------


## giwrgosth

Να ρωτήσω κάτι σχετικό με την τηλεόραση.
Δουλεύει καλά, χωρίς κοψίματα κλπ όταν συνδέσω το tvbox στο modem.
Αν το βάλω μέσω homeplug έχω πολλά παγώματα. Σε ping παίρνω κάπου στα 10 ms, κάνει όμως κάτι κορυφές στα 50-100, οπότε εκεί παγώνει. Στον ίδιο χώρο και στο ίδιο πολύπριζο υπάρχει και υπολογιστής, πάντα με homeplug, με ping σταθερά στα 2-3 ms. Φυσικά έχω δοκιμάσει το homeplug του υπολογιστή στο Sagem και αντίστροφα με τα ίδια αποτελέσματα. 
Να υποθέσω ότι το Sagem είναι λογικό που έχει πιο μεγάλο χρόνο απόκρισης?

----------


## intech

10 ημέρες χωρίς IPTV, απο 25/11/07.
Ακόμα περιμένω το reset.

----------


## Avesael

> ποιά είναι η τελευταίοα έκδοση λογισμικού και  Sui στο Tvbox ?


Θα το δώ το απόγευμα από το σπίτι...

----------


## absolutely silent

ανοιγω νεο θεμα με αφορμη 2τεχνικους που μου ειπαν οτι αν ο θορυβος ειναι πολυς δεν παιζει η τηλεοραση.δηλ στα 14973 που ειμαι εγω με 7 θορυβο αν με συγχρονιζαν πιο ψηλα, και αποσυγχρονισμους να μην ειχα δεν θα επαιζε η τηλεοραση. Ισχυει η λεγανε ιστοριες να περναει η ωρα? :Whistle:

----------


## Avesael

Τι σχέση έχει το snr με την τηλεόραση;
Το μόνο λογικό σε αυτό το σκεπτικό είναι ότι το snr είναι πολύ χαμήλο έτσι ώστε να έχεις συχνά disconnects και αυτό να έχει ως αποτέλεσμα να μη μπορείς να παρακολουθήσεις iptv...

----------


## absolutely silent

θα μου εδινε τοτε παραδειγμα το ιντερνετ οτι δεν θα ειχα λογω αποσυγχρονισμου.αρα το πιστευανε και οι 2 αυτο που λεγανε για θορυβο και τηλεοραση. Ρε που τους εκπαιδευσανε τους χασαπηδες?? :Dwarf:

----------


## amora

Και εμένα κάποιος από την ΟΝ μου είπε κάτι παρόμοιο. Το δικαιολόγησε λέγοντας ότι με χαμηλό SNR "χάνει πακέτα" και έχει ως αποτέλεσμα pixeliasmata. Η αλήθεια είναι ότι με το γνωστό πρόβλημα απώλειας σύνδεσης χωρίς disconnect, το σύμπτωμα είναι ότι όσο ανεβαίνουν τα λάθη τα pixeliasmata γίνονται εντονότερα ώσπου κάποια στιγμή σταματάει τελείως η τηλεόραση. Δεν έχω πειστεί όμως ότι οφείλεται στο χαμηλό SNR.

----------


## intech

Το πολύ χαμηλό SNR ( εκει που ειναι στο όριο 6db), εχει αλλη επιπτωση στο ιντερνετ και αλλη
στην Live Tv ( η διόρθωση μεγάλου αριθμού μη σωστά ληφθέντων πακκέτων  εχει αμμεση επίπτωση στην απόδοση της τηλεόρασης).

Αυτο  ομως που μου κάνει εντύπωση, είναι γιατί δεν σε κατεβάζουν χαμηλώτερα ωστε να ανέβει το SNR και να μην εχεις πρόβλημα στην TV :Thinking: 
και φυσικά με 7db θόρυβο να σε πηγαίναν πού? πάνω απο 14973 :Razz:

----------


## absolutely silent

δεν εχω κανενα προβλημα με την τηλεοραση απλα δεν ημουν σιγουρος αν ισχυε αυτο που μου ειπαν οι τεχνικοι περι θορυβου και τηλεορασης. και σκεφτομουν να τουσ πω να πουσαρουν λιγο ακομα την γραμμη μεχρι ο θορυβος να παει στα 6. να μην τολμησω να τους το ζητησω ε?ουτε με νετ εχω αποσυγχρονισμους.(με 7 θορυβο)

----------


## jmarin

με snr 6-8 δεν ειχα κανενα τετοιο προβλημα

----------


## absolutely silent

δηλ με αλλα λογια πολυ χαμηλο snr σημαινει και πολλα λαθη?γιατι στα στατιστικα του ρουτερ τα λαθη ειναι πανω κατω τα ιδια με αυτα που ειχα στα 10μβιτ με 17 θορυβο.

----------


## intech

> δεν εχω κανενα προβλημα με την τηλεοραση απλα δεν ημουν σιγουρος αν ισχυε αυτο που μου ειπαν οι τεχνικοι περι θορυβου και τηλεορασης. και σκεφτομουν να τουσ πω να πουσαρουν λιγο ακομα την γραμμη μεχρι ο θορυβος να παει στα 6. να μην τολμησω να τους το ζητησω ε?ουτε με νετ εχω αποσυγχρονισμους.(με 7 θορυβο)


Η ταπεινή γνώμη μου ειναι να μείνεις εκεί.
Με λίγο ακόμα Babdwidth το πολύ 500-700κ δεν εχεις πολλά να κερδίσεις αλλα εχεις πολλά να χάσεις
Ειδικά αν δεν εχεις προβλήματα, με τα 7 db

........Auto merged post: intech added 4 Minutes and 33 Seconds later........




> δηλ με αλλα λογια πολυ χαμηλο snr σημαινει και πολλα λαθη?γιατι στα στατιστικα του ρουτερ τα λαθη ειναι πανω κατω τα ιδια με αυτα που ειχα στα 10μβιτ με 17 θορυβο.


Οχι απαραίτητα,στο όριο ομως που σου προανέφερα ναι.

Αν καταλαβαίνω μιλάς για ιδιο ποσοστό λαθών στα ληφθέντα πακκέτα?

----------


## absolutely silent

Πανω κατω ναι.Μερικες χιλιαδες οπως και πριν.

----------


## goddesszoi

Συγγνώμη έχεις 14973 με 7 snr;;;Μπρρρρρ...Εγώ με 11 είμαι στα 10!!!!!!!!!!!
Μία χαρά είσαι!!! :Wink:

----------


## intech

> Συγγνώμη έχεις 14973 με 7 snr;;;Μπρρρρρ...Εγώ με 11 είμαι στα 10!!!!!!!!!!!
> Μία χαρά είσαι!!!


Αρκεί μα μην το πειράξει :Razz:  η τον αναβαθμίσουν :Laughing: .

........Auto merged post: intech added 3 Minutes and 15 Seconds later........




> Πανω κατω ναι.Μερικες χιλιαδες οπως και πριν.


Ποσοστό εννοώ. Οχι νούμερο πακκέτων.
Ποιό ειναι το ποσοστο, %? 1, 2 10?

----------


## Tem

Εχω παρατηρήσει ότι υπάρχουν pixeliasmata ακόμα και στην περίπτωση αρκετά καλού SNR. 
Tα pixeliasmata παρατηρούνται κυρίως στο ONrec και όχι στην τηλεόραση.

----------


## Tem

> Θα το δώ το απόγευμα από το σπίτι...


αν το θυμηθείς ενημέρωσέ με. Κάπου είχε γραφτεί προ ημερών αλλά δεν το βρίσκω με τίποτα  :Thinking:

----------


## CostasBal

Και εγώ τα ίδια ακριβώς προβλήματα έχω (ιδίως με το OnREC) από όταν αναβαθμίστηκα και ο θόρυβος πήγε στο 5 (από το 7 που είχα στα 12Mbps). Τώρα που από ότι φαίνεται μειώθηκαν οι χρόνοι αναμονής στο Call Center λέω να τους πάρω τηλέφωνο για να με ρίξουν ξανά στα 12.

----------


## absolutely silent

καλημερα.πως βρισκω το ποσοστο λαθων ρε παιδια?εννοω το δινει ετοιμο καπου το pirelli?

----------


## papakion

ποσοστό δεν θα βρεις, αριθμό λαθών που διορθώθηκαν θα βρεις αμα πας στο ADSL ->Status και δεις τις τιμές στα Interleaved Path FEC Correction - CRC error κλπ

----------


## intech

Φυσικά και μπορεις να καταλάβεις το ποσοστό, ειναι τα λάθος πακκέτα σε σχέση με το συνολικό αριθμό πακκέτων που εχουν δακινηθεί

Interleaved Path FEC Correction
5289
 72513
 

Interleaved Path CRC Error
 280
 170


Interleaved Path HEC Error
 597
 0

[Go Top]

Statistics:
Received Cells
1081210757
 
Transmitted Cells
95252334

----------


## absolutely silent

ναι αλλα αυτα αλλαζουν την καθε στιγμη.οποτε θα πρπει απλα να εχω ενα μεσο ορο ποσοστου και καλο, σωστα?

........Auto merged post: absolutely silent added 0 Minutes and 34 Seconds later........

και ειπαμε οτι τα crc ειναι τα κρισιμα?

----------


## intech

> ναι αλλα αυτα αλλαζουν την καθε στιγμη.οποτε θα πρπει απλα να εχω ενα μεσο ορο ποσοστου και καλο, σωστα?
> 
> ........Auto merged post: absolutely silent added 0 Minutes and 34 Seconds later........
> 
> και ειπαμε οτι τα crc ειναι τα κρισιμα?


Και το Interleaved Path FEC Correction

Ολα αυτά μηδενίζονται οταν κανεις soft reset, και η μέτρηση ξεκινάει απο την αρχή.

οπως ισως παρατηρείς, τα δικα μου ειναι πολυ καλά, και ειναι λογικό αφου το ιντερνετ μου δουλεύει άψογα.

----------


## Avesael

Εκδοση λογισμικου 6.00.08
Εκδοση SUI v_061107.p

----------


## grphoto

Καπου ειχα διαβασει μια εξηγηση ολως των λαθων και την σημασια τους, αλλα δεν την βρισκω. Μεσες ακρες οσον αφορα το pirelli οσο ποιο κατω στην λιστα προχωρανε τα λαθη τοσο ποιο σημαντικα ειναι.

----------


## CorollaTS

παλι εκτος λειτουργιας η Iptv με το γνωστο φαινομενο της μαυριλας αλλα της λειτουργιας On Rec ΚΑΙ On Cinema. 

Cms κι εσυ τα ιδια παλι?

----------


## evagelos

Και εδώ πάλι τα ίδια (ΙΛΙΟΝ)
cms?

----------


## intech

11 ημέρες χωρίς IPTV, απο 25/11/07.
Ακόμα περιμένω το reset.
Αρχιζω και φορτώνω... :Dwarf:  :Viking:

----------


## SGP

Ίδιο πρόβλημα (no tv , αλλά ναι τα μενού, το on rec και το on cinema)
Περιοχή Καλαμάκι.
Είναι λογικό, οι χρήστες να μη μπορούν να κάνουν reset το DSLAM ή όπως αλλιώς λέγεται. Αυτό που δεν είναι λογικό είναι ότι η ontelecoms δεν μπορεί να κάνει monitor τη λειτουργία του.
Αν το προηγούμενο είναι μη-λογικό, αυτό που ξεπερνάει κάθε όριο είναι να μη γνωρίζουν τα προβλήματα (και τις λύσεις τους) οι τεχνικοί της ontelecoms.
Μήπως θα έπρεπε να τους στείλουμε "δώρο" ένα link σε ετούτο το site.

----------


## fbs

Μια από τα ίδια και εγώ. No Iptv εδώ και 4 ημέρες. Dslam Ν.Σμύρνης.

----------


## cnp5

Ακόμα ένα νέο μουσικό κανάλι στην (και μάλιστα πολύ καλό...  :Smile:  ). Το Rage TV στο κανάλι 62 από τον KissFm 101.3 στη Μυτιλήνη  :Wink: 
Non stop video clips

----------


## evagelos

Εμένα πάντως έφτιαξε (προσωρινά; θα δούμε)

----------


## arxetypo

καλησπερα στο forum,εχω ενεργοποιηθει απο τις 3/12 και ολα ειναι μια χαρα, εχω ομως ενα προβλημα, οταν παω να εγγραφω στην NOVA στο υπομενου που μου βγαζει για να επιλεξω πακετο συνδρομης ενω θα πρεπει να βλεπω κατω αριστερα τα πακετα συνδρομης και με τα βελακια του τηλεκοντρολ να επιλεξω ποιο πακετο θελω δεν βλεπω κανενα εικονιδιο-πακετο για να μπορεσω να πατησω ΟΚ και να εγγραφω,εχει αντιμετωπισει κανεις παρομοιο προβλημα?

----------


## intech

Αυτά που είναι πολύ σημαντικά ειναι τα :

Interleaved Path FEC Correction να ειναι πολύ πολύ μικρότερο απο το Received Cells
ΠΧ 
Interleaved Path FEC Correction536473642
Received Cells1081868164

επίσης το Interleaved Path CRC Error να ειναι αρκετά χαμηλά

ΠΧ Interleaved Path FEC Correction536473642
Interleaved Path CRC Error280172
Received Cells1081868164

Η αναλογία που βλέπετε αποτελεί σχεδον ιδανική συνθήκη.
Ακομα και αν στο ανωτέρω παράδειγμα έχετε τιμες στο Interleaved Path FEC Correction
και στο Interleaved Path CRC Error και 5 φορες μεγαλύτερες , τα πράγματα είναι καλά.

Για το τι σημαίνουν αυτοί οι όροι, λίγο ψάξιμο στο site της Cisco θα βοηθήσει πολύ. 
(για οσους ενδιαφέρονται) :Smile:

----------


## sonik_13

Απο σήμερα το πρωί πολλά σπασίματα στην εικόνα. :Thumb down:  :Thumb down: 

Τώρα... μαύρη μαυρίλα....... :Badmood:  :Very angry:  :Very angry:  :Crazy: 

........Auto merged post: sonik_13 added 15 Minutes and 44 Seconds later........

Καλά με το που το είπα έφτιαξε…. :One thumb up:  :OK:  

Βέβαια έκανα ένα restart στο router στο TV box στην τηλεόραση στον θερμοσίφωνα και στο τηλεκοντρόλ. :Blink:  :Shocked:  :OneEye: 

Και είπα 3 φορές το Πάτερ ημών….
 :Crazy:  :Crazy:  :Crazy:  :Crazy:  :Crazy:  :Crazy:  :Crazy:

----------


## erateinos

> Καλά με το που το είπα έφτιαξε…. 
> 
> Βέβαια έκανα ένα restart στο router στο TV box στην τηλεόραση στον θερμοσίφωνα και στο τηλεκοντρόλ.
> 
> Και είπα 3 φορές το Πάτερ ημών….


 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL: 



Off Topic


		η ΟΝ μας φέρνει πιο κοντά στην Ορθοδοξία

----------


## intech

> Απο σήμερα το πρωί πολλά σπασίματα στην εικόνα.
> 
> Τώρα... μαύρη μαυρίλα.......
> 
> ........Auto merged post: sonik_13 added 15 Minutes and 44 Seconds later........
> 
> Καλά με το που το είπα έφτιαξε…. 
> 
> Βέβαια έκανα ένα restart στο router στο TV box στην τηλεόραση στον θερμοσίφωνα και στο τηλεκοντρόλ.
> ...


 :Arrow:  Το πιστεύω ? :Painter:  :Crazy:

----------


## beatnick

> Ακόμα ένα νέο μουσικό κανάλι στην (και μάλιστα πολύ καλό...  ). Το Rage TV στο κανάλι 62 από τον KissFm 101.3 στη Μυτιλήνη 
> Non stop video clips


Μυτιλήνη... κι έλεγα μα που το ξέρω το κανάλι... Τό'βλεπα όταν ήμουν φαντάρος...

Πλέον με Mad, Rage και RadioItalia έχω καλυφθεί σχεδόν πλήρως (μουσικά). Θα γίνω αχάριστος αν ζητήσω MTV VH1 MCM SOL και ViVA;;

----------


## erateinos

Off Topic





> Μυτιλήνη... κι έλεγα μα που το ξέρω το κανάλι... Τό'βλεπα όταν ήμουν φαντάρος...
> 
> Πλέον με Mad, Rage και RadioItalia έχω καλυφθεί σχεδόν πλήρως (μουσικά). Θα γίνω αχάριστος αν ζητήσω MTV VH1 MCM SOL και ViVA;;


και 2 Ουκρανίδες για να τα απολαμβάνουμε καλύτερα  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## evagelos

Εμένα που μου βγάζει αυτά τι συμπέρασμα βγάζουμε;


*Spoiler:*





Operation Data     Upstream      Downstream

Noise Margin           6 dB               15 dB

Attenuation            10 dB               23 dB


Indicator Name                        Near End Indicator     Far End Indicator

Fast Path FEC Correction                 0                               0

Interleaved Path FEC Correction      20                   53665776

Fast Path CRC Error                        0                               0

Interleaved Path CRC Error               2                              83

Loss of Signal Defect                       0                              ---

Fast Path HEC Error                        0                                0

Interleaved Path HEC Error               5                                0



Received Cells                  160022188

Transmitted Cells                  7979065

----------


## evagelos

Μόνο το Deejay Tv (ΙΤΑΛΙΑ) μας λείπει  :Smile:

----------


## Avesael

Εσένα φίλε σε βλέπω αστέρι!

----------


## amora

Δες τώρα και το μετεωρίτη... :Razz:  

Fast Path FEC Correction 0 0
Interleaved Path FEC Correction 0 775386 
Fast Path CRC Error 0 0 
Interleaved Path CRC Error 0 2557 
Loss of Signal Defect 0 --- 
Fast Path HEC Error 0 0
Interleaved Path HEC Error 0 0

Statistics:
Received Cells
 106174603

Transmitted Cells
 203200

Μόλις πλησιάσει τα 8000 CRC errors, αρχίζει και ανεβαίνει εκθετικά και η γραμμή απορρυθμίζεται τελείως. Τηλεόραση ή ακόμη και απλό browsing επιταχύνει την αύξηση των λαθών. Χρόνος εμφάνισης: 1.5 με 2 ώρες. (ανάλογα αν είναι fast ή interleaved)... Το γνωστό πρόβλημα του "βουβού" disconnect.

----------


## Tem

> Εκδοση λογισμικου 6.00.08
> Εκδοση SUI v_061107.p


ευχαριστώ :One thumb up: 
Εγώ πάντως έχω άλλες εκδόσεις SUI και λογισμικού  :Whistle: 
Δεν είμαι όμως απόλυτα ευχαριστημένος με την ποιότητα του On rec

----------


## CMS

> ευχαριστώ
> Εγώ πάντως έχω άλλες εκδόσεις SUI και λογισμικού


δεν χάνεις τίποτα  ...

----------


## Tem

πάντως αν διορθωθεί η ποιότητα του On rec θα είμαι απόλυτα ευχαριστημένος.

----------


## CMS

> πάντως αν διορθωθεί η ποιότητα του On rec θα είμαι απόλυτα ευχαριστημένος.


τί ακριβώς σου κάνει το ON REC ? γιατί πρέπει να έχεις πληροφορηθεί μάλλον ότι η ΟΝ ετοιμάζει νέα version firmware για να αναιρέσει ένα πρόβλημα στο ON REC ,..

----------


## CorollaTS

ολα οκ με iptv

μου ειπανε οτι σχετιζοτανε με ολο το dslam χολαργου...οτι δλδ εχει αναφερει ο CMS στο ειδικο υπομνημα που εχει κανει γι αυτο το συγκεκριμενο προβλημα!

----------


## grphoto

Παλι καλα που δεν εχεις και HEC error, τα οποια ειναι και τα ποιο σοβαρα.

----------


## amora

> Παλι καλα που δεν εχεις και HEC error, τα οποια ειναι και τα ποιο σοβαρα.


Έχω δει 1 με 2 maximum να εμφανίζονται καμιά φορά πριν κολλήσει τελείως. 

Είναι πάντως ΑΠΑΡΑΔΕΚΤΟ. Γραμμή που υπό φυσιολογικές συνθήκες θα σήκωνε άνετα 12, να γεμίζει συνεχώς σκουπίδια ακόμη και στα 9 και στο τέλος να καταρρέει από τα λάθη.

----------


## grphoto

Εχεις attenuation 32 ομως, και αυτο σημαινει πολλα μετρα καλωδιου εκτεθειμενα στην παραμικρη παρεμβολη.
Το βλεπω και εγω στις δικες μου συνδεσεις το 5 noise margin στην γραμμη που εχει attenuation 5 εχει πολλη διαφορετικη συμπεριφορα απο το 5 noise margin που εχω στην γραμμη με attenuation 25-30.

To κοντινο 5, 1 εβδομαδα χωρις restart δεν εχει μαζεψει ουτε ενα error πουθενα ενω το μακρινο 5 μαζευει τα error με το που ανοιγει μετα απο restart.

----------


## giakoub

καλησπέρα φίλοι μου,

σημερα είδα το newsletter της ΟΝ και έγραφε ότι με το καινούργιο χρόνο (όπως καταλαβά, εκτός αν το έχουν ενργοποιήσει και δεν έχω πάρει πρέφα) θα έχουμε MAD TV  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap: ....επιτέλους...

Όπως και κάποια άλλα που δεν προσδιορίζει...είδομεν

----------


## cnp5

> καλησπέρα φίλοι μου,
> 
> σημερα είδα το newsletter της ΟΝ και έγραφε ότι με το καινούργιο χρόνο (όπως καταλαβά, εκτός αν το έχουν ενργοποιήσει και δεν έχω πάρει πρέφα) θα έχουμε MAD TV ....επιτέλους...
> 
> Όπως και κάποια άλλα που δεν προσδιορίζει...είδομεν


το έχουμε εδώ και 1-2 εβδομάδες κανάλι 63
Επίσης εχθές προστέθηκε και το Rage TV (ελληνικό μουσικό και αυτό) κανάλι 62

----------


## absolutely silent

εγω με 10 μετρα καλωδιο και μετα αφου (οπως σε αλλο νημα ανεφερα) μονωσα το 10μετρο καλωδιο με αλουμινοχαρτο, τα λαθη μετα απο 20'  χρησης ηταν περιπου στα 45!!!

........Auto merged post: absolutely silent added 2 Minutes and 57 Seconds later........

δηλ ρε παιδια το ρουτερ επαννακινει μετα απο καποιο συνολο λαθών?Γιατι?Σαν log δεν ειναι η πληροφορια?τα αποθηκευει κιολας?δεν εχω καταλαβει.

----------


## atheos71

> Δες τώρα και το μετεωρίτη... 
> 
> Fast Path FEC Correction 0 0 0 0
> Interleaved Path FEC Correction 0 775386  0 32548459
> Fast Path CRC Error 0 0 0 0
> Interleaved Path CRC Error 0 2557 0 30403
> Loss of Signal Defect 0 --- 0 ---
> Fast Path HEC Error 0 0 0 0
> Interleaved Path HEC Error 0 0 0 0
> ...


Δες κάτι χειρότερο(με κόκκινα)

----------


## AKIS9800

Καλο το MAD παιδια δεν λεω , αλλα μηως λεω μηπως θα επρεπε η ΟΝ  :Clap: να κοιταξει να μας βαλει και κανενα αθλητικο καναλι και κανενα με ντοκυμαντερ γιατι καλη η ενημερωση απο ολο τον κοσμο καλα τα μουσικα καναλια αλλα ο Ελληνας ζηταει μπαλλα και δραση........ :Laughing: 
Αντε ΟΝ αφου μας βλεπεις και μας ακους κανε κατι...... :Worthy:

----------


## evagelos

Εδώ ΙΛΙΟΝ.
Πάλι DOWN η TV.
 :Gun:  :Gun:  :Gun:  :Gun:  :Gun:  :Gun:  :Gun:  :Gun:

----------


## Avesael

> Εδώ ΙΛΙΟΝ.
> Πάλι DOWN η TV.


Δεν είστε οι μόνοι εκεί στο Ίλιον...
Έχει καταντήσει αηδία αυτό με την τηλεόραση και γενικά το όλο σκηνικό με την ΟΝ.
ΜΙΑ, ΜΙΑ φορά να κάνουμε το σταυρό μας και να πούμε ότι ολα δουλεύουν καλά...
Τη μία τα τηλέφωνα βουρδέλο....Την άλλη το bandwidth στέρεψε...Τώρα πάνω που είχε στρώσει λίγο η ιστορία και αποκτούσαν σιγά σιγά μία κάποια διάρκεια, ΤΣΟΥΠ! down η IPTV....
Mercy Mercy me ρε ΟΝ....  :Worthy:   :Worthy:   :Worthy:   :Worthy: 
Αι στο καλό του Θεού και της Παναγίας...Αι....

----------


## con

Εκεί που χάρηκα που έφτιαξε η δική μου OnTV, ελπίζω να μη χαλάσει πάλι!

----------


## Tem

> τί ακριβώς σου κάνει το ON REC ? γιατί πρέπει να έχεις πληροφορηθεί μάλλον ότι η ΟΝ ετοιμάζει νέα version firmware για να αναιρέσει ένα πρόβλημα στο ON REC ,..


κάνει αρκετά πιξελιάσματα. Μόνο το ON REC, όχι η τηλεόραση.

----------


## evagelos

Εδώ ΙΛΙΟΝ τώρα παίζουν όλα
 :Worthy:

----------


## Tem

οι δωροεπιταγές και οι φίλοι ευθύνονται μάλλον  :Wink:

----------


## Avesael

Εφτιαξε (ως πότε) κι εδώ...

........Auto merged post: UltraCG7 added 0 Minutes and 57 Seconds later........

Επίσης μπόρεσα να δώ και το νέο μουσικό κανάλι το Rage.
Αξιόλογο για την κατηγορία του...

----------


## papakion

> Αξιόλογο για την κατηγορία του...


Αμα εισαι της γενιάς που χορευει πανω στα τραπεζια και πινει σφηνακια.... :Whistle:

----------


## Avesael

> Αμα εισαι της γενιάς που χορευει πανω στα τραπεζια και πινει σφηνακια....


Είπαμε, για την κατηγορία του...  :Wink:

----------


## gangel

Μαυρίλα από χτες στο live πρόγραμμα  :Thumb down:

----------


## amora

Για άλλη μια φορά μαυρίλα...

Θα προσπαθήσω να επικοινωνήσω μαζί τους, χωρίς να περιμένω και τίποτα (σιγά μην ξέρουν τι είναι multicast κάρτα). 

Αν θυμάμαι καλά κάποιος φίλος είχε τη δυνατότητα να προωθήσει το θέμα για επίλυση, CMS εσύ δεν είσαι; Θα σου χρωστούσα μεγάλη χάρη αν κάποια στιγμή μπορούσες να βοηθήσεις. Όχι τίποτα άλλο, περιμένω φίλους την Τρίτη να δούμε το ματς στη ΝΟΒΑ...

----------


## CMS

> Για άλλη μια φορά μαυρίλα...
> 
> Θα προσπαθήσω να επικοινωνήσω μαζί τους, χωρίς να περιμένω και τίποτα (σιγά μην ξέρουν τι είναι multicast κάρτα). 
> 
> Αν θυμάμαι καλά κάποιος φίλος είχε τη δυνατότητα να προωθήσει το θέμα για επίλυση, CMS εσύ δεν είσαι; Θα σου χρωστούσα μεγάλη χάρη αν κάποια στιγμή μπορούσες να βοηθήσεις. Όχι τίποτα άλλο, περιμένω φίλους την Τρίτη να δούμε το ματς στη ΝΟΒΑ...


άντε να δούμε πόσο θα βασανίσει τους χρήστες της η ΟΝ με το θέμα ...

έχεις pm ...

----------


## johnamel

καλησπέρα παιδιά ξέρετε αν μπορώ να συνδέσω και δευτερο sagem tv box για να βλέπω μέσω on και σε 2 tv η αν μπορείτε να μου προτείνετε κάτι άλλο εσείς?Δηλαδή με λίγα λόγια θέλω σε 2 tv να βλεπω ον,παίζει?

----------


## Avesael

> καλησπέρα παιδιά ξέρετε αν μπορώ να συνδέσω και δευτερο sagem tv box για να βλέπω μέσω on και σε 2 tv η αν μπορείτε να μου προτείνετε κάτι άλλο εσείς?Δηλαδή με λίγα λόγια θέλω σε 2 tv να βλεπω ον,παίζει?


Θα το αντέξεις;  :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:

----------


## mprizes45

> καλησπέρα παιδιά ξέρετε αν μπορώ να συνδέσω και δευτερο sagem tv box για να βλέπω μέσω on και σε 2 tv η αν μπορείτε να μου προτείνετε κάτι άλλο εσείς?Δηλαδή με λίγα λόγια θέλω σε 2 tv να βλεπω ον,παίζει?



Γεια σου.

Απο τις συχνές  ερωτήσεις [faq] της ΟΝ 




> Ε. H υπηρεσία On-Τηλεόραση θα είναι διαθέσιμη σε όλες τις τηλεοράσεις του σπιτιού μου;           
>  Α. Όχι, η μία συνδρομή επιτρέπει στον καταναλωτή να απολαμβάνει την υπηρεσία μόνο σε μία τηλεόραση;


Θα αγοράσεις το 2 sagem??

----------


## Tem

υπάρχει για αγορά το συγκεκριμένο sagem ?

----------


## johnamel

καλημερα παιδια σκεφτηκα μήπως αν έπαιρνα ενα scart πολλαπλο και το εβαζα στην εξοδο του sagem και με αλλο καλωδιο scart απο εκει έστελνε το σήμα σε άλλη tv απλα το θέμα είναι οτι θα χρειαστω μεγάλο καλώδιο scart είναι εφικτο αυτό?

----------


## atheos71

> Αυτά που είναι πολύ σημαντικά ειναι τα :
> 
> Interleaved Path FEC Correction να ειναι πολύ πολύ μικρότερο απο το Received Cells
> ΠΧ 
> Interleaved Path FEC Correction536473642
> Received Cells1081868164
> 
> επίσης το Interleaved Path CRC Error να ειναι αρκετά χαμηλά
> 
> ...


                        Interleaved Path FEC Correction
                        0     51959
                        Received Cells 
                        0     1148302
                        Interleaved Path CRC Error
                        0     26
Απ'αυτά τα στοιχεία τί συμπέρασμα βγάζεις;

----------


## intech

> Interleaved Path FEC Correction
> 0 51959
> Received Cells 
> 0 1148302
> Interleaved Path CRC Error
> 0 26
> Απ'αυτά τα στοιχεία τί συμπέρασμα βγάζεις;


Οχι και τόσο καλό...
σε 1148302 εχεις 51959  λάθη

Σε εμενα, στο παράδειγμα που σου εστειλα


σε 1081868164 τα λάθη ειναι μόλις 73642

*Ομως Μήν ξεχνάμε, Ειμαι 15 ημέρες χωρίς IPTV !!!!!!!*
*ΚΑΝΤΕ ΕΝΑ RESET!!!!!!*

----------


## amora

Δηλαδή εγώ άσ'τα να πάνε...


Fast Path FEC Correction
 0 0

Interleaved Path FEC Correction
 19 1673487

Fast Path CRC Error
 0 0

Interleaved Path CRC Error
 1 4458

Loss of Signal Defect
 0 ---

Fast Path HEC Error
 0 0

Interleaved Path HEC Error
 3 0

Statistics:
Received Cells
 4431318

Transmitted Cells
 302110

----------


## atheos71

Mάλλον κακό είναι ,γιατί με ταράζει στις αποσυνδέσεις.Ο λόγος του Received Cells/Interleaved Path FEC Correction είναι ~22.Τώρα 11443906/3814687~3.Οδεύει εις μπούκωμα!
14690  το δικό σου αποτέλεσμα.Τόσο καταδικαστικό το αποτέλεσμα λόγω της απόστασης απ' το DSLAM.
Εντάξει η χαμηλή ταχύτητα που έχω.Με τις αποσυνδέσεις τί γίνεται :Crazy: 

........Auto merged post: atheos71 added 2 Minutes and 14 Seconds later........




> Δηλαδή εγώ άσ'τα να πάνε...
> 
> 
> Fast Path FEC Correction
>  0 0
> 
> Interleaved Path FEC Correction
>  19 1673487
> 
> ...


Περίπου τα ίδια χάλια έχουμε!

----------


## Tem

ορισμένα κανάλια έχουν αυτή την ώρα απαράδεκτη εικόνα. Με διαφορά χειρότερη η ΝΕΤ  :Evil:

----------


## intech

> ορισμένα κανάλια έχουν αυτή την ώρα απαράδεκτη εικόνα. Με διαφορά χειρότερη η ΝΕΤ


Τουλάχιστον εσύ τα βλέπεις !! :Razz:

----------


## Tem

> Τουλάχιστον εσύ τα βλέπεις !!


καλύτερα να μην έβλεπα καθόλου ΝΕΤ  :Evil: .
Για Onrec βέβαια δεν γίνεται λόγος. Αυτό ή μαύρο θα είναι ή δεν θα βλέπεται καθόλου  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## CMS

> Τουλάχιστον εσύ τα βλέπεις !!


Νίκο και Αντρέα .. είσαστε σοβαρά και υπεύθυνα άτομα ...

μην διστάζετε να γράφετε το πρόβλημα αν παραμένει ...όλοι κάνουμε μια προσπάθεια να βελτιώσουμε κάτι που κανονικά θα έπρεπε η ΟΝ να το κάνει μόνη της ...Νίκο δεν το γνώριζα ότι παραμένει το πρόβλημα ...

μερικές φορές για λίγες ώρες επισκέπτεται και το DSLAM Χολαργού ...

θα γίνει μια προσπάθεια από αύριο το πρωί κιόλας πάλι ...

μερικές φορές αν βρίσκονται σε εξέλιξη διαδικασίες αναβάθμισης λογισμικού ανά DSLAM δεν μπορεί να επισπεύσει κανείς την διαδικασία ...αλλά σε σένα Νίκο ...παράγινε το κακό ...

παρακολουθεί το θέμα και ο καλός φίλος cnp5 ... αλτρουιστής και φιλάνθρωπος ... :Smile:

----------


## intech

> Νίκο και Αντρέα .. είσαστε σοβαρά και υπεύθυνα άτομα ...
> 
> μην διστάζετε να γράφετε το πρόβλημα αν παραμένει ...όλοι κάνουμε μια προσπάθεια να βελτιώσουμε κάτι που κανονικά θα έπρεπε η ΟΝ να το κάνει μόνη της ...Νίκο δεν το γνώριζα ότι παραμένει το πρόβλημα ...
> 
> μερικές φορές για λίγες ώρες επισκέπτεται και το DSLAM Χολαργού ...
> 
> θα γίνει μια προσπάθεια από αύριο το πρωί κιόλας πάλι ...
> 
> μερικές φορές αν βρίσκονται σε εξέλιξη διαδικασίες αναβάθμισης λογισμικού ανά DSLAM δεν μπορεί να επισπεύσει κανείς την διαδικασία ...αλλά σε σένα Νίκο ...παράγινε το κακό ...
> ...


Φίλτατε CMS
Απο την Πεμπτη λογω γιορτής και οικογενειακών συνθηκών, δεν είχα χρόνο να ασχοληθώ.
Ειναι γεγονός οτι με πήρε τεχνικός της ΟΝ τηλέφωνο, (σας υπερ ευχαριστώ για αυτό!!!), ομως δεν ήμουν σπίτι, με πήρε στο κινητό !!!!!, και του εξήγησα τι συμβαίνει. Αλλα ..... :Thinking: τίποτα.
Πριν απο λίγο διαπίστωσα με έκπληξη οτι το πρόβλημα παραμένει.

----------


## WagItchyef

Εδώ κανένα πρόβλημα με ON TV/ON REC, τηλέφωνο και Internet. Μάλιστα χρησιμοποίησα το On Rec επανειλημένως σήμερα και χτες, χωρίς κανένα πρόβλημα.

----------


## CorollaTS

> μερικές φορές για λίγες ώρες επισκέπτεται και το DSLAM Χολαργού ...


αχχχχ...ιστορια μου αμαρτια μου...λαθος μου μεγαλο????!!!  :Razz:

----------


## CMS

> αχχχχ...ιστορια μου αμαρτια μου...λαθος μου μεγαλο????!!!


έχεις πρόβλημα αυτή την στιγμή ? :Shocked:

----------


## CorollaTS

> έχεις πρόβλημα αυτή την στιγμή ?


οχι οχι φτου φτου!

ξερεις οτι με το που εχω θεμα το δηλωνω απ'ευθειας για να το διασταυρωνεις κι εσυ και να βλεπουμε αν οντως υπαρχει κολλημα αυτης της διασημης παλιοκαρτας που κολλαει  :Razz: 

παντως απο ποιοτητα εικονας ειμαι χαλια (ειδωλα-σκιες-οριζοντιες γραμμες).

τι να πω...

----------


## Tem

Το On rec επανήλθε σήμερα το πρωί με αρκετά πιξελιάσματα για μια ακόμη φορά. Οι εποχές χωρίς προβλήματα ανήκουν όπως φαίνεται οριστικά στο παρελθόν.

----------


## Avesael

Αυτο που με ανησυχεί είναι ότι παρά τα προβλήματα και το κράξιμο εντός κι εκτός φόρουμ, αυξάνουν οι συνδρομητές της ΟΝ ανεξέλεγκτα και ασφαλώς και τα προβλήματα...
Οπότε αρχίζω και αμφιβάλω αν και κατά πόσο θα λάβουν εμάς και τις διαμαρτυρίες μας υπ'οψιν τους τη στιγμή που έφτασαν 75000 συνδρομητές...

----------


## Tem

> Αυτο που με ανησυχεί είναι ότι παρά τα προβλήματα και το κράξιμο εντός κι εκτός φόρουμ, αυξάνουν οι συνδρομητές της ΟΝ ανεξέλεγκτα και ασφαλώς και τα προβλήματα...
> Οπότε αρχίζω και αμφιβάλω αν και κατά πόσο θα λάβουν εμάς και τις διαμαρτυρίες μας υπ'οψιν τους τη στιγμή που έφτασαν 75000 συνδρομητές...


καιρός λοιπόν να την κάνουμε και εμείς σιγά σιγά. Αν όντως ισχύει το 75000 προβλέπω ραγδαίες εξελίξεις και απίστευτη κοσμοσυρροή στα γραφεία της ΟΝ. Τα κουτιά θα επιστρέφονται με καταιγιστικούς ρυθμούς. Η Ον δεν είναι μάλλον σε θέση να ανταποκριθεί. Τέλος εποχής κατά τη γνώμη μου για την πειραματική τηλεόραση.

----------


## CMS

75.000 ? :Scared:

----------


## cnp5

> 75.000 ?


75.000+ αιτήσεις (προχθές, φίλος μου έκανε την 753χχ)  :Smile: 
Από ενεργούς δε νομίζω να έχουμε φτάσει ακόμα τους 50000 αν και θα πρέπει να είμαστε αρκετά κοντά... Ο ΟΜΕΡΤΑ δε λέει κουβέντα για τα νούμερα αυτά  :Wink: ... με το τσιγκέλι... αλλά που θα μου πάει  :Smile:

----------


## grphoto

Διαβαζα στο Θεμα για 1.100 αιτησεις ημερησιως οποτε καταλαβαινετε....

cnp5 ποιον φιλο σου εδωσες στεγνα????  :Razz:

----------


## cnp5

> Διαβαζα στο Θεμα για 1.100 αιτησεις ημερησιως οποτε καταλαβαινετε....
> 
> cnp5 ποιον φιλο σου εδωσες στεγνα????


Δε ξέρω γιατί η τόση μυστικότητα... Πιστεύω ότι η On μαζί με τη Forthnet πρέπει να έχουν τους περισσότερους full llu ενεργούς πελάτες μετά τον ΟΤΕ.

----------


## grphoto

Γιατι το νουμερο των αιτησεων το βρισκεις, αν σου πει το νουμερο ενεγοποιημενων και σε αναμονη μπορεις να υπολογισεις ακυρωσεις  :Wink:

----------


## Avesael

> 75.000 ?


http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...3&postcount=31

----------


## erateinos

> Ο ΟΜΕΡΤΑ δε λέει κουβέντα για τα νούμερα αυτά ... με το τσιγκέλι... αλλά που θα μου πάει


ο mama mafia δεν πιάνετε  :Twisted Evil: 



> http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...3&postcount=31


ωραίες εκφράσεις χρησιμοποιείς  :Razz:  
μεγαλωμένος με Γαλλικά, πιάνο και Αυστριακή κουβερνάντα  :ROFL:

----------


## goddesszoi

> ο mama mafia δεν πιάνετε 
> 
> ωραίες εκφράσεις χρησιμοποιείς  
> μεγαλωμένος με Γαλλικά, πιάνο και Αυστριακή κουβερνάντα


Είδες!!!Α πα πα !!Γι αυτό δεν απάντησα κ εγώ!!! :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## evagelos

ΙΛΙΟΝ πάλι down

----------


## Avesael

Σε τι από όλα;

----------


## intech

O mama mia
16 μερα χωρίς IPTV :Wall: 
Τα αλλα ΟΚ :Shocked:  :Crazy:  :Stunned: . προς το παρόν.

----------


## Avesael

Πριν περίπου μισή ώρα, το tvbox βουβάθηκε! Κυριολεκτικά!
Ενώ η εικόνα είναι πολύ καλή χωρίς κολλήματα, πιξελιάσματα κτλ, ο ήχος έπαψε να υπάρχει σε όλες τις λειτουργίες, Κανάλια (και ΝΟΒΑ ασφαλώς), OnCinema, OnRec...
Έχει καταντήσει κουραστικό πλέον...
Έχω αρπάξει κι ένα κρύωμα κι έδεσε και το γλυκό όμορφα και καλά...  :Very angry:   :Mad:   :Badmood: 

Εννοείται ότι το έχω βγάλει από την πρίζα 4 φόρες, χωρίς αποτέλεσμα...

----------


## erateinos

Off Topic





> Πριν περίπου μισή ώρα, το tvbox βουβάθηκε! Κυριολεκτικά!
> Έχω αρπάξει κι ένα κρύωμα κι έδεσε και το γλυκό όμορφα και καλά...


εντριβές σε εσένα και το sagem  :Razz: 
εάν δεν δεις καλυτέρευση μέσα σε 12 ώρες να προχωρήσεις σε βεντούζες κοφτές  :Twisted Evil: 
 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL: 

περαστικά  :One thumb up:

----------


## Avesael

Off Topic


		Κοφτές! Που τις θυμήθηκες ; Μου έκανε η γιαγιά μου από δαύτες...  :Smile: 





Off Topic


		Προς το παρόν την βγάζω με Vicks...

----------


## evagelos

> Σε τι από όλα;


Μαυρη οθόνη

----------


## goddesszoi

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Κοφτές! Που τις θυμήθηκες ; Μου έκανε η γιαγιά μου από δαύτες... 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Off Topic


		Κ η μανούλα μου μια από τα ίδια είναι!!!Με vicks!!! :Sad:  :Sad:

----------


## Avesael

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Κ η μανούλα μου μια από τα ίδια είναι!!!Με vicks!!!




Off Topic


		Περαστικά της!  :Sad:

----------


## CMS

> Πριν περίπου μισή ώρα, το tvbox βουβάθηκε! Κυριολεκτικά!
> Ενώ η εικόνα είναι πολύ καλή χωρίς κολλήματα, πιξελιάσματα κτλ, ο ήχος έπαψε να υπάρχει σε όλες τις λειτουργίες, Κανάλια (και ΝΟΒΑ ασφαλώς), OnCinema, OnRec...
> Έχει καταντήσει κουραστικό πλέον...
> Έχω αρπάξει κι ένα κρύωμα κι έδεσε και το γλυκό όμορφα και καλά...   
> 
> Εννοείται ότι το έχω βγάλει από την πρίζα 4 φόρες, χωρίς αποτέλεσμα...


Νόμιζες ότι θα γλυτώσει η Νέα Σμύρνη από τις περίφημες αναβαθμίσεις της IPTV? 

Ασχημη ώρα διάλεξες bevy να αρρωστήσεις ... καλά που μάντεψες το πρόβλημα και έκοψες τουλάχιστον την NOBA ... 


*Spoiler:*




			εκτός από Ρομπέν των χρηστών είσαι και Μάντης των χρηστών ?  :ROFL:

----------


## evagelos

@CMS 
Δεν στέλνεις κανένα μύνημα για ΙΛΙΟΝ μεριά.

ΥΓ:Μου ήρθε ειδοποίηση απο το HR. Thanks πάρα πολύ.

----------


## cpnemo

Τελικά και σε μένα τις τελευταίες 3 μέρες παρουσιάσθηκε πρόβλημα στην TV. Πάρα πολλά πιξελιάσματα και σπασίματα ήχου ,τόσα που κάνουν την παρακολούθηση τηλεόρασης live και on rec ανυπόφορη.
Ας ελπίσουμε να λυθούν τα προβλήματα γρήγορα γιατί έχει καταντήσει κουραστικό πια το όλο πράγμα.
Ήμαρτον πια φτιάχνουν το ένα χαλάει το άλλο...
Πότε θα ησυχάσουμε τελικά.....έλεος κάθε μέρα και κάτι καινούργιο!!!

----------


## Tem

πλέον τα πιξελιάσματα κάνουν την εμφάνισή τους και στο live πρόγραμμα.

----------


## goddesszoi

> πλέον τα πιξελιάσματα κάνουν την εμφάνισή τους και στο live πρόγραμμα.


 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  Το πλέον μου άρεσε!!!

Εμένα πάντα είχε πιξελάρισμα κ στο live πρόγραμμα!! :Sad:  :Sad:

----------


## Tem

> Το πλέον μου άρεσε!!!
> 
> Εμένα πάντα είχε πιξελάρισμα κ στο live πρόγραμμα!!


Εγώ είχα μόνο στο On Rec  :Wink:

----------


## goddesszoi

> Εγώ είχα μόνο στο On Rec


Ε είσαι από τους τυχερούς!!! :Crazy:  :Crazy:

----------


## Avesael

> Το πλέον μου άρεσε!!!
> 
> Εμένα πάντα είχε πιξελάρισμα κ στο live πρόγραμμα!!


 Έστω και λίγα, ναι! Από πάντα και σε μένα...

----------


## goddesszoi

> Έστω και λίγα, ναι! Από πάντα και σε μένα...


Ναι καλά δεν μιλάμε για το χάλι του On rec.Σε μικρότερο βαθμό (κατά πολύ) αλλά υπάχει κ στο live  

πρόβλημα...Κ αυξομείωση της έντασης έχω πολλές φορές!! :Sad:

----------


## amora

Αυτό που είχα παρατηρήσει ήταν ότι κάθε pixeliasma (ωραίος όρος...) εμφανιζόταν ταυτόχρονα με αύξηση των λαθών στο router και όσο ο ρυθμός τους μεγάλωνε αυξανόταν και το πρόβλημα στην εικόνα. Τώρα δεν μπορώ να το παρατηρήσω, γιατί δεν έχω IPTV εδώ και 3 ημέρες..... :Mad:

----------


## CMS

> Αυτό που είχα παρατηρήσει ήταν ότι κάθε pixeliasma (ωραίος όρος...) εμφανιζόταν ταυτόχρονα με αύξηση των λαθών στο router και όσο ο ρυθμός τους μεγάλωνε αυξανόταν και το πρόβλημα στην εικόνα. Τώρα δεν μπορώ να το παρατηρήσω, γιατί δεν έχω IPTV εδώ και 3 ημέρες.....


ακόμα ? φαίνεται ότι παίζουμε το παιγνίδι ...χαλασμένο τηλέφωνο ... :Razz: 

Μάλλον το θέμα είναι σοβαρότερο του αναμενόμενου και καλό είναι όπως είπαμε να ρωτήσουμε επίσημα την ΟΝ ...πού βρίσκεται το θέμα ...

και ο intech έκλεισε πάνω από δύο εβδομάδες με το πρόβλημα .. πολύ άσχημο αυτό ...

----------


## omada_pyravlos

Ρε παιδιά "Ο οίκος της ηδονής" δεν παίζει στο On Rec. Απαράδεκτα πράγματα

----------


## intech

Μολις επετρεψα σπιτι και μετά απο 17 ημέρες εχω ξανά IPTV.

Δεν ξέρω αν "επαιξε" ρόλο ενα προσωπικό fax, στον Ν. Μαναση οπου με την διαμαρτυρία μου εστειλα και τους 6 τελευταίους εμπρόθεσμα πληρωμένους λογαριασμους.

Θέλω ομως, απο βάθους καρδιάς να ευχαριστήσω τους φίλους και συμφορουμίτες cnp5 και CMS για την βοήθεια, αλλα ΚΥΡΙΩΣ για το ενδιαφέρον τους. :One thumb up:  :Respekt: 

Η ψυχολογική υποστήριξη του Φίλου erateinos, ( με τα πολύ ευστοχα Posts) ηταν επίσης ακρως σημαντική.  :ROFL:   :Bla Bla:   :Crazy:

----------


## cnp5

> Μολις επετρεψα σπιτι και μετά απο 17 ημέρες εχω ξανά IPTV.
> 
> Δεν ξέρω αν "επαιξε" ρόλο ενα προσωπικό fax, στον Ν. Μαναση οπου με την διαμαρτυρία μου εστειλα και τους 6 τελευταίους εμπρόθεσμα πληρωμένους λογαριασμους.
> 
> Θέλω ομως, απο βάθους καρδιάς να ευχαριστήσω τους φίλους και συμφορουμίτες cnp5 και CMS για την βοήθεια, αλλα ΚΥΡΙΩΣ για το ενδιαφέρον τους.
> 
> Η ψυχολογική υποστήριξη του Φίλου erateinos, ( με τα πολύ ευστοχα Posts) ηταν επίσης ακρως σημαντική.


Άντα και καλή τηλεθέαση!  :Smile: 
Ένας ακόμα τοίχος έπεσε... με τον amora δε ξέρω τι γίνετε... θα δει τελικά το παιχνίδι με τον ο Ολυμπιακό σήμερα (μέσω nova στο σπίτι του) ή θα τρέχει σε φίλους και γνωστούς;  :Smile:

----------


## conio72

Δεν ξερω αν βοηθαει αυτο, αλλα μετα απο πολλα προβληματα με την IPTV και αφου βαρεθηκα να παρακαλαω να μου κατεβασουν την ταχυτητα, *σκεφτηκα μηπως φταιει το 20m(!) ethernet UDP καλωδιο μεταξυ router - TV Box. Το αλλαξα λοιπον, μ'ενα πολυ καλυτερης ποιοτητας, επισης 20m αλλα FTP αυτη τη φορα, και ολα παιζουν τελεια !!!*
Επισης, αφου καποια στιγμη καταφεραν να μου κατεβασουν την ταχυτητα και το noise margin ανεβηκε στα 8, μετα που εκανα ενα restart sto router , παλι ανεβηκε η ταχυτητα στα 15400 και το noise margin επεσε στο 6. Αλλα εξακολουθουν ολα να παιζουν τελεια. και μου ειπε ο κυριος απο την ΟΝ οτι εχω παρα πολυ καλη γραμμη και δε χρειαζεται να χαμηλωσει την ταχυτητα. Ε, και μια φορα τυχερος και γω......

Δρ. Κ

----------


## intech

[quote=conio72;1630402]Δεν ξερω αν βοηθαει αυτο, αλλα μετα απο πολλα προβληματα με την IPTV και αφου βαρεθηκα να παρακαλαω να μου κατεβασουν την ταχυτητα, *σκεφτηκα μηπως φταιει το 20m(!) ethernet UDP καλωδιο μεταξυ router - TV Box. Το αλλαξα λοιπον, μ'ενα πολυ καλυτερης ποιοτητας, επισης 20m αλλα FTP αυτη τη φορα, και ολα παιζουν τελεια !!!*
Επισης, αφου καποια στιγμη καταφεραν να μου κατεβασουν την ταχυτητα και το noise margin ανεβηκε στα 8, μετα που εκανα ενα restart sto router , παλι ανεβηκε η ταχυτητα στα 15400 και το noise margin επεσε στο 6. Αλλα εξακολουθουν ολα να παιζουν τελεια. και μου ειπε ο κυριος απο την ΟΝ οτι εχω παρα πολυ καλη γραμμη και δε χρειαζεται να χαμηλωσει την ταχυτητα. Ε, και μια φορα τυχερος και γω......

Δρ. Κ[/quote

Καλως ήρθες.
Ευχομαι πάντα να εχεις τα καλύτερα.
Αλλα δεν πρέπει να ειναι θέμα τύχης, για μια φορά  2, 3, και  βάλε .... αλλα υποδομής.
Ετσι ελπίζω να συνεχιστεί.

........Auto merged post: intech added 7 Minutes and 39 Seconds later........




> Άντα και καλή τηλεθέαση! 
> Ένας ακόμα τοίχος έπεσε... με τον amora δε ξέρω τι γίνετε... θα δει τελικά το παιχνίδι με τον ο Ολυμπιακό σήμερα (μέσω nova στο σπίτι του) ή θα τρέχει σε φίλους και γνωστούς;


Τα τείχη ειναι  εκει και υπάρχουν για να  πέφτουν...... :Smile: 

Πάντα τέτοια.....

Και πάλι ευχαριστώ.....

----------


## CMS

ελπίζω να σταματήσει το πρόβλημα της Iptv ... είμαστε όλοι θύματά του ...άλλοι λιγότερο άλλοι περισσότερο ...

----------


## goddesszoi

> Ρε παιδιά "Ο οίκος της ηδονής" δεν παίζει στο On Rec. Απαράδεκτα πράγματα


 :Shocked:  :Shocked:  :Shocked:

----------


## Tem

> Ρε παιδιά "Ο οίκος της ηδονής" δεν παίζει στο On Rec. Απαράδεκτα πράγματα


Δες καλύτερα κάτι άλλο  :Wink:

----------


## amora

> Άντα και καλή τηλεθέαση! 
> Ένας ακόμα τοίχος έπεσε... με τον amora δε ξέρω τι γίνετε... θα δει τελικά το παιχνίδι με τον ο Ολυμπιακό σήμερα (μέσω nova στο σπίτι του) ή θα τρέχει σε φίλους και γνωστούς;


Το παιχνίδι το είδα!!!!!!! Όμως μέσα από το γήπεδο :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile: 

Από IPTV και NOVA όμως ακόμη πάπαλα  :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad:

----------


## cnp5

> Το παιχνίδι το είδα!!!!!!! Όμως μέσα από το γήπεδο


 :One thumb up: 
Μπράβο σου! Αν και φίλαθλος του ΑΡΗ, πολύ το ευχαριστήθηκα εχθές...  :Smile: 




> Από IPTV και NOVA όμως ακόμη πάπαλα


Άντε να δούμε τι θα γίνει με τι περίπτωσή σου... τουλάχιστον, έχει έρθει σε επαφή μαζί σου κανένας τεχνικός;

----------


## CMS

Στο πρόβλημα αυτό, με την διακοπή της μετάδοσης της υπηρεσίας IPTV, η ΟΝ μας ενημέρωσε ότι γνωρίζει το πρόβλημα το οποίο θεωρεί μεγάλης σημασίας ως προς την αξιοπιστία της συνεχούς μετάδοσης της εικόνας της ...

Για τον λόγο αυτό αφιέρωσε σημαντική δύναμη ικανών τεχνικών της στην επίλυσή του ... περίπου 20 τεχνικοί της εργάζονται με το πρόβλημα ... με συνεχή debugging και αναβαθμίσεις ... για τον λόγο αυτό παρατηρούνται και οι συνεχείς επεμβάσεις και αναβαθμίσεις στα DSLAM ...

ο στόχος της είναι να το έχει επιλύσει μέχρι τα Χριστούγεννα ..μέχρι την οριστική του επίλυση όμως είναι δυνατόν να παρατηρούνται διακοπές ή άλλες επιπτώσεις που οφείλονται στις τεχνικές εργασίες ...

Ας ελπίσουμε ότι όλα θα λυθούν βάσει προγράμματος ...

----------


## cnp5

> Στο πρόβλημα αυτό, με την διακοπή της μετάδοσης της υπηρεσίας IPTV, η ΟΝ μας ενημέρωσε ότι γνωρίζει το πρόβλημα το οποίο θεωρεί μεγάλης σημασίας ως προς την αξιοπιστία της συνεχούς μετάδοσης της εικόνας της ...
> 
> Για τον λόγο αυτό αφιέρωσε σημαντική δύναμη ικανών τεχνικών της στην επίλυσή του ... περίπου 20 τεχνικοί της εργάζονται με το πρόβλημα ... με συνεχή debugging και αναβαθμίσεις ... για τον λόγο αυτό παρατηρούνται και οι συνεχείς επεμβάσεις και αναβαθμίσεις στα DSLAM ...
> 
> ο στόχος της είναι να το έχει επιλύσει μέχρι τα Χριστούγεννα ..μέχρι την οριστική του επίλυση όμως είναι δυνατόν να παρατηρούνται διακοπές ή άλλες επιπτώσεις που οφείλονται στις τεχνικές εργασίες ...
> 
> Ας ελπίσουμε ότι όλα θα λυθούν βάσει προγράμματος ...


Αυτό που με τρελαίνει με την On είναι η απουσία επίσημων ανακοινώσεων... 
Πόσο δύσκολο είναι να βγάλουν μια ανακοίνωση για το παραπάνω θέμα... δε μπορούν να καταλάβουν ότι η έκδοση τέτοιων ανακοινώσεων είναι προς το συμφέρον τους; (περισσότερη ενημέρωση = λιγότερα παράπονα)

----------


## CMS

Δυστυχώς ... το θέμα της επικοινωνίας με τους χρήστες της ως προς τις τεχνικές εργασίες είναι το αδύνατο σημείο της ΟΝ ...

----------


## giwrgosth

> δε μπορούν να καταλάβουν ότι η έκδοση τέτοιων ανακοινώσεων είναι προς το συμφέρον τους; (περισσότερη ενημέρωση = λιγότερα παράπονα)


Αυτό το καταλαβαίνουν μια χαρά, αλλά σου λέει αν βγάζω ανακοίνωση κάθε φορά που υπάρχει πρόβλημα τότε οι υποψήφιοι πελάτες χάθηκαν, αφού οι ανακοινώσεις προβλημάτων θα είναι καθημερινές και θα καταλάβουν όλοι τι μπάχαλο είμαστε.
Καλύτερα λοιπόν να το περνάμε στο ντούκου και ας καλούν οι πελάτες στο cc να ακούσουν την παπαριά που θα τους πει ο κάθε άσχετος, όσοι αντέξουν φυσικά να περιμένουν καμιά ώρα στο τηλέφωνο! Σιγά σιγά ο κόσμος βαριέτε και δεν τους καλεί καν.

----------


## atheos71

Πιθανό να αδιαφορούν (ως προς το θέμα των ανακοινώσεων).
Κατά την κρίση τους ,ο τρέχων τρόπος λειτουργίας μπορεί να είναι και ο ενδεδειγμένος.
(Γιατί να κουράζουμε τον κόσμο μας με απανωτές ανακοινώσεις;
Όταν λύσουμε το εκάστοτε πρόβλημα θα ικανοποιηθούν οι άνθρωποι.)
Μόνο που δε μας είπαν πόσο διάστημα θα κρατήσει αυτό το βιολί.
Πώς όμως θα απολάμβανα την υπηρεσία της τηλεόρασης
απ'τη στιγμή που η υπηρεσία του διαδικτύου είναι προβληματική;

----------


## JOTE

> Στο πρόβλημα αυτό, με την διακοπή της μετάδοσης της υπηρεσίας IPTV, η ΟΝ μας ενημέρωσε ότι γνωρίζει το πρόβλημα το οποίο θεωρεί μεγάλης σημασίας ως προς την αξιοπιστία της συνεχούς μετάδοσης της εικόνας της ...
> 
> Για τον λόγο αυτό αφιέρωσε σημαντική δύναμη ικανών τεχνικών της στην επίλυσή του ... περίπου 20 τεχνικοί της εργάζονται με το πρόβλημα ... με συνεχή debugging και αναβαθμίσεις ... για τον λόγο αυτό παρατηρούνται και οι συνεχείς επεμβάσεις και αναβαθμίσεις στα DSLAM ...
> 
> ο στόχος της είναι να το έχει επιλύσει μέχρι τα Χριστούγεννα ..μέχρι την οριστική του επίλυση όμως είναι δυνατόν να παρατηρούνται διακοπές ή άλλες επιπτώσεις που οφείλονται στις τεχνικές εργασίες ...
> 
> Ας ελπίσουμε ότι όλα θα λυθούν βάσει προγράμματος ...


μεσα στις αναβαθμισεις μπορουμε να θεωρησουμε και την υποβαθμηση της ταχυτητας μου απο 1100 up & 10014 down σε 511 up & 6779 και τρελο θορυβο στην γραμη???   :Thumb down:  :Thumb down: 

πριν :                        


> Upstream                          Downstream Noise Margin                    5 dB                                         26 dB


μετα :  


> Upstream                                Downstream Noise Margin                        24 dB                                                 31 dB


Μια εβδομαδα τωρα .... και ολοι μου λενε θα το φτιαξουμε

----------


## CMS

Επίσης υπάρχει πληροφόρηση (αν μπορούμε να την πούμε έτσι) στο θέμα της προσθήκης νέων καναλιών ...

Τον Ιανουάριο αναμένεται  η ψηφιακή μετάδοση μέσω πλατφόρμας 5 καναλιών που εξετάζει η ΟΝ ... αυτή την στιγμή η ΟΝ ήδη εξετάζει δύο συμβόλαια για την προσθήκη δύο καναλιών αλλά αναμένει να πράξει σύμφωνα με τα τεκταινόμενα με τα κανάλια τον Ιανουάριο ...τον Απρίλιο μάλιστα αναμένεται η αθρόα προσθήκη πολλών νέων καναλιών στις ευρωπαϊκές ψηφιακές πλατφόρμες μέσω δορυφόρου ... τα οποία επίσης θα εξετάσει η ΟΝ για την επιλογή τους ...

Το βέβαιο είναι ότι η ΟΝ θα συνεχίσει άμεσα με την προσθήκη καναλιών ενώ εξίσου βέβαιο είναι ότι αφουγκράστηκε την ανησυχία και επιθυμία των μελών του forum και έχει αποφασίσει να προσφέρει μερικά εκλεκτά αλλά ακριβά κανάλια (να δούμε ποια) σαν πρόσθετη παροχή με δικαίωμα επιλογής /χρέωσης ...

αυτά όλα είναι απλά ερεθίσματα βασιζόμενα σε εκ των έσω πληροφόρηση ...δεν αποτελούν γεγονότα ...θα πρέπει να αναμείνουμε όμως τα γεγονότα καθώς φαίνεται ότι πανευρωπαϊκά στο θέμα υπάρχουν εξελίξεις και συμφωνίες ...

----------


## amora

> Άντε να δούμε τι θα γίνει με τι περίπτωσή σου... τουλάχιστον, έχει έρθει σε επαφή μαζί σου κανένας τεχνικός;


Όχι για το συγκεκριμένο θέμα. Επίτηδες πήρα και χθες στο cc και το ξαναανέφερα ώστε να καταγραφεί. Ο μόνος τεχνικός που είχα επαφή, ήταν ένας από τους field testers που μετρούν τη γραμμή και που γνωμάτευσε ότι χρειάζεται αλλαγή βρόχου λόγω χαμηλής ταχύτητας. Αυτό όμως είναι άσχετο με την IPTV, διότι έπαιζε κανονικά και εξακολουθώ να έχω ONREC και ΟΝCINEMA, όσο μου επιτρέπουν τα κολλήματα του router...

........Auto merged post: amora added 53 Minutes and 22 Seconds later........




> ο στόχος της είναι να το έχει επιλύσει μέχρι τα Χριστούγεννα ..μέχρι την οριστική του επίλυση όμως είναι δυνατόν να παρατηρούνται διακοπές ή άλλες επιπτώσεις που οφείλονται στις τεχνικές εργασίες


Και με τη χρέωση της NOVA τι θα γίνει;  :Mad:   :Thumb down:  Μπορώ να αποδεχθώ προσωρινή απώλεια υπηρεσιών (μέχρι κάποιου ορίου), αλλά με πλήρη αποζημίωση για τις μη παρεχόμενες υπηρεσίες (και υπηρεσίες  τρίτων εννοείται).

----------


## Avesael

Εγώ πάντως διέκοψα τη ΝΟΒΑ πριν λίγο. Δε γίνεται να σκάω 57 ευράκια το μήνα και να κάνω το σταυρό μου μην τυχόν πέσει η IPTV...  :Mad:

----------


## amora

Η διακοπή από πότε μετράει; Γιατί εγώ απ' ότι θυμάμαι έχω προπληρώσει όλο το Δεκέμβριο.

Πάντως φίλος δικηγόρος με ψήνει για αγωγή για αποζημίωση της ΝΟΒΑ συν ηθική βλάβη, με 100% πιθανότητες επιδίκασης μεγάλου ποσού, όμως δε με ενδιαφέρει κάτι τέτοιο. Πλέον αυτό που κάνω είναι να διατυμπανίζω πόσο αναξιόπιστη εταιρία είναι. Η εμπορική ζημιά λόγω κακών πολιτικών θεωρώ ότι είναι η καλύτερη τιμωρία.

----------


## atheos71

H υπηρεσία της tv είναι θεωρητικά μια χαρά(αρκετά κανάλια , πρόσθετες επιλογές κτλ.).
Το πρόβλημα είναι στη λειτουργία τους.Αυτά που έχετε αναφέρει ,αρκετοί εδώ μέσα,αν τα
αντιμετώπιζαν κάποιοι άνθρωποι κάπως μεγαλύτερης ηλικίας και δεν είχαν κάποιο νεώτερο 
μέλος που να γνωρίζει , τί θα έκαναν;Ιώβειο υπομονή;Τάματα να παίξει(από μόνο του);
Χωρίς να είμαι υπεράνω χρημάτων(δεν περισσεύουν άλλωστε) ,οι χρεώσεις έρχονται σε 
δεύτερη μοίρα.Το πρώτιστο ,είναι η *σταθερότητα* της λειτουργίας στην υπηρεσία
που προσφέρει η ΟΝ.

----------


## amora

> Χωρίς να είμαι υπεράνω χρημάτων(δεν περισσεύουν άλλωστε) ,οι χρεώσεις έρχονται σε 
> δεύτερη μοίρα.Το πρώτιστο ,είναι η *σταθερότητα* της λειτουργίας στην υπηρεσία
> που προσφέρει η ΟΝ.


Το κακό είναι ότι ούτε η ΟΝ είναι υπεράνω χρημάτων... :Wink:

----------


## Avesael

Κι εγώ έχω προπληρώσει το Δεκέμβριο και η διακοπή μετράει από 1/1/2008.
Θα πρέπει όμως να διακόψεις έως τις 15 Δεκεμβρίου (Ημέρα έκδοσης λογαριασμού), για να μην πληρώσεις κερατιάτικα και για τον Ιανουάριο...

----------


## amora

Ευχαριστώ για το tip!  :One thumb up:

----------


## Avesael

It's Ok !  :One thumb up:

----------


## atheos71

Αυτονόητο είναι ότι πληρώνεις για κάτι που έχεις κι όχι στο περίπου ή κάτι σαν αυτό που σου πουλάνε.
Μόνο τότε θα έπρεπε να είναι απαιτητό το αντίτιμο.Αλλά τί λέω;Ζω σε άλλο πλανήτη.Σιγά μην ισχύσει
αυτό ποτέ.Επειδή το θέλουμε ,ας το θέλουμε!

----------


## evagelos

Νεώτερα απο ΙΛΙΟΝ:
Δευτέρα ΤΣΟΥ
Τρίτη (ως τις 18:00) ΤΣΟΥ
Τρίτη απο 18:00 και μετά ΠΑΙΖΕΙ.
Τετάρτη (απο το πρωί)ΤΣΟΥ ...

----------


## atheos71

> Νεώτερα απο ΙΛΙΟΝ:
> Δευτέρα ΤΣΟΥ
> Τρίτη (ως τις 18:00) ΤΣΟΥ
> Τρίτη απο 18:00 και μετά ΠΑΙΖΕΙ.
> Τετάρτη (απο το πρωί)ΤΣΟΥ ...


Tην τρίτη έπαιζε όμως(1/4 καλή αναλογία).
Μόνο που θα πληρώσεις 4/4 :Confused:

----------


## Tem

μιλάμε για ψηφιακή τηλεόραση  :Razz:

----------


## WagItchyef

> Στο πρόβλημα αυτό, με την διακοπή της μετάδοσης της υπηρεσίας IPTV, η ΟΝ μας ενημέρωσε ότι γνωρίζει το πρόβλημα το οποίο θεωρεί μεγάλης σημασίας ως προς την αξιοπιστία της συνεχούς μετάδοσης της εικόνας της ...
> 
> Για τον λόγο αυτό αφιέρωσε σημαντική δύναμη ικανών τεχνικών της στην επίλυσή του ... περίπου 20 τεχνικοί της εργάζονται με το πρόβλημα ... με συνεχή debugging και αναβαθμίσεις ... για τον λόγο αυτό παρατηρούνται και οι συνεχείς επεμβάσεις και αναβαθμίσεις στα DSLAM ...
> 
> ο στόχος της είναι να το έχει επιλύσει μέχρι τα Χριστούγεννα ..μέχρι την οριστική του επίλυση όμως είναι δυνατόν να παρατηρούνται διακοπές ή άλλες επιπτώσεις που οφείλονται στις τεχνικές εργασίες ...
> 
> Ας ελπίσουμε ότι όλα θα λυθούν βάσει προγράμματος ...


Από ότι κατάλαβα, δεν ξέρουν που οφείλεται το πρόβλημα (τα "black outs" δηλαδή).

----------


## CMS

Το μήνυμα που έλαβα ήταν τελείως καθησυχαστικό ...από τα μετρημένα λόγια όμως του στελέχους της ΟΝ δεν μπόρεσα να διακρίνω αν θα λυθεί με επέμβαση στο λογισμικό μόνο ή και στον εξοπλισμό (κάρτες) ... δεν αποκλείω να μην έχει ολοκληρωθεί η ίαση του προβλήματος ακόμη ...απλά στο μήνυμα τέθηκε χρονοδιάγραμμα επίλυσης μέχρι τα Χριστούγεννα ... δεν γνωρίζω κάτι άλλο ...λυπάμαι ...

----------


## Tem

> Το μήνυμα που έλαβα ήταν τελείως καθησυχαστικό ...από τα μετρημένα λόγια όμως του στελέχους της ΟΝ δεν μπόρεσα να διακρίνω αν θα λυθεί με επέμβαση στο λογισμικό μόνο ή και στον εξοπλισμό (κάρτες) ... δεν αποκλείω να μην έχει ολοκληρωθεί η ίαση του προβλήματος ακόμη ...απλά στο μήνυμα τέθηκε χρονοδιάγραμμα επίλυσης μέχρι τα Χριστούγεννα ... δεν γνωρίζω κάτι άλλο ...λυπάμαι ...


όσο συντομότερα τόσο καλύτερα για όλους

----------


## papakion

> Το μήνυμα που έλαβα ήταν τελείως καθησυχαστικό ...από τα μετρημένα λόγια όμως του στελέχους της ΟΝ δεν μπόρεσα να διακρίνω αν θα λυθεί με επέμβαση στο λογισμικό μόνο ή και στον εξοπλισμό (κάρτες) ... δεν αποκλείω να μην έχει ολοκληρωθεί η ίαση του προβλήματος ακόμη ...απλά στο μήνυμα τέθηκε χρονοδιάγραμμα επίλυσης μέχρι τα Χριστούγεννα ... δεν γνωρίζω κάτι άλλο ...λυπάμαι ...


Γνωρίζωντας τα μηχανήματα της On ως προς την IPTV και με αυτό που ειπες, τι θα κανουν δηλαδή? θα αλλάξουν τις κάρτες στα MSAN? Γιατι εκεί μου φαίνεται πως πρεπει να εντοπίζεται το πρόβλημα... μηπως να κοιτάξουν πρωτα για νέο λογισμικό στα MSAN? εκτός και αν παιζει το αλλο, λίγοι video servers και το load balancing δεν μπορει να ανταπεξέλθει στην ζητηση  :Thinking:

----------


## evagelos

> Νεώτερα απο ΙΛΙΟΝ:
> Δευτέρα ΤΣΟΥ
> Τρίτη (ως τις 18:00) ΤΣΟΥ
> Τρίτη απο 18:00 και μετά ΠΑΙΖΕΙ.
> Τετάρτη (απο το πρωί)ΤΣΟΥ ...


Πέμπτη ΤΣΟΥ ...

0,1/5

----------


## amora

Πήγα σήμερα (πάλι) από εκεί. Αφού τους έδειξα το γράμμα που μου ήρθε ως κοινοποίηση από τη ΓΓ Καταναλωτή, το οποίο καλεί ΟΝ και ΕΕΤΤ να της και μου απαντήσουν εντός 10 ημερών για ποιο λόγο δεν έχω IPTV, τελικά μου είπαν ότι δέχονται να με αποζημιώσουν πλήρως για τη NOVA. Τους το ζήτησα γραπτώς και είπαν ότι θα μου το στείλουν αύριο με courier στη δουλειά μου. Έπίσης ου είπαν ότι σήμερα ρο βράδυ θα κάνουν reset την κάρτα και από αύριο το αργότερο θα έχω πάλι IPTV. Σήμερα το απόγευμα επιστέφοντας στο σπίτι είδα ΕΤ1 μέσω ΟΝ, αλλά μόλις πήγα να βάλω NOVA τα έχασα πάλι όλα. :Thumb down:  :Thumb down:  :Thumb down:

----------


## cnp5

Δε ξέρω αν πήγατε να δείτε τα δελτία τύπου στο site της On, μόνο στην αγγλική έκδοση έχει βγει, θα βρείτε την ανακοίνωση αγοράς της πλατφόρμας Caplan IPTV Edition από την Neptuny. 

Θα μου πείτε τι σχέση έχει αυτό με τα προβλήματά μας; Λοιπόν, η παραπάνω πλατφόρμα έχει τι δυνατότητα να δίνει πληροφορίες για το πως λειτουργεί (ή αν λειτουργεί  :Wink:  ) η IPTV σε όλα τα τοπικά κέντρα. 

Θεωρητικά λοιπόν, θα μπορεί η On από τα κεντρικά της (το χώρο εκπομπής της IPTV) να δει αν στο Χαλάνδρι ή τα Πατήσια η τηλεόραση έχει "μαυρίσει". Επίσης θα μπορεί να ελέγξει τη ποιότητα σήματος σε κάθε περιοχή. Φαντάζομαι ότι μετά την εφαρμογή της πλατφόρμας, όποια προβλήματα εμφανίζονται θα μπορούν να αναγνωριστούν και να αντιμετωπιστούν "εύκολα"... 

Για όσους από εμάς είχαμε επισκεφτεί το τεχνικό κέντρο της On, θα θυμούνται ότι ο έλεγχος της ποιότητας και η κατάσταση της IPTV σε κάθε τοπικό κέντρο, ήταν και το μόνο κομμάτι που δε μπορούσε η On να ελέγξει.

Καλά νέα λοιπόν... άντε να το βάλουν σε λειτουργία και να γλυτώσουμε από τα προβλήματα της IPTV...

----------


## Avesael

Πολύ καλά νέα Κώστα! Αντε να δούμε να στρώνουν τα πράγματα...

----------


## grphoto

Μπραβο στην ΟΝ, που συνεχιζει να επενδυει και να δικαιωνει εμας τους πρωτους  Beta-Testers για την επιλογη μας  :One thumb up:

----------


## erateinos

Off Topic





> Μπραβο στην ΟΝ, που συνεχιζει να επενδυει και να δικαιωνει εμας τους πρωτους  Beta-Testers για την επιλογη μας


να μην πίνεις Κινέζικη μπύρα σε χαλάει  :Razz: 
 :ROFL:

----------


## omada_pyravlos

Zήτω η ΟΝ

----------


## con

Για να λέμε και τα καλά, από τότε που αναβαθμίστηκε σε 6.08 (αν θυμάμαι καλά) το video box firmware, δεν έχω πια τα προβλήματα όταν πάω forward με 16x και γυρίζω στο play, να με ξαναβγάζει στην αρχή του προγράμματος.

----------


## Tem

Πάμε καλά  :Clap: 
Η χαμένη τηλεόραση επανακάμπτει σιγά σιγά.
Απο χθές ξαναγύρισε στο μενού η δυνατότητα επιλογής πακέτου NOVA.
Μπράβο ΟΝ  :Worthy:

----------


## giwrgosth

Συγνώμη, μπράβο που μας προσφέρει αυτά που πληρώνουμε? Εκεί καταντήσαμε? Αν είναι έτσι μπράβο στον περιπτερά μου που μου δίνει τον καπνό που ζητάω και όχι ότι γουστάρει αυτός, μπράβο στον χασάπη μου που μου δίνει το κρέας που του ζητάω και όχι ότι αρέσει σε αυτόν, γενικά μπράβο σε όλους! 
Μπράβο για τα αυτονόητα δεν μπορώ να πω, να πω μπράβο αν δεχτεί τα προβλήματα που έχει και ζητήσει συγνώμη και δεν χρεώσει τους πελάτες της που έχουν πρόβλημα ναι!

----------


## papakion

Γιωργο στον χασάπη λες μπράβο που του ζητας σπάλα και σου δινει την φρεσκια και οχι την σαπια. Αυτο λεμε, μπραβο που σου δινει αυτο που πληρώνεις οχι σαπιο (οταν παίζεις καλα μιλάμε ε?)

----------


## Tem

> Συγνώμη, μπράβο που μας προσφέρει αυτά που πληρώνουμε? Εκεί καταντήσαμε? Αν είναι έτσι μπράβο στον περιπτερά μου που μου δίνει τον καπνό που ζητάω και όχι ότι γουστάρει αυτός, μπράβο στον χασάπη μου που μου δίνει το κρέας που του ζητάω και όχι ότι αρέσει σε αυτόν, γενικά μπράβο σε όλους! 
> Μπράβο για τα αυτονόητα δεν μπορώ να πω, να πω μπράβο αν δεχτεί τα προβλήματα που έχει και ζητήσει συγνώμη και δεν χρεώσει τους πελάτες της που έχουν πρόβλημα ναι!


δεν έχεις άδικο. Απλά χάνουμε την έννοια του αυτονόητου ορισμένες φορές.

----------


## giwrgosth

> Γιωργο στον χασάπη λες μπράβο που του ζητας σπάλα και σου δινει την φρεσκια και οχι την σαπια. Αυτο λεμε, μπραβο που σου δινει αυτο που πληρώνεις οχι σαπιο (οταν παίζεις καλα μιλάμε ε?)


Αν σου δώσει σάπια δεν ξαναπάς, δεν έχεις συμβόλαιο για ένα χρόνο με τον χασάπη, δε θα σε χρεώνει κάθε βδομάδα σάπια σπάλα για φρέσκια, ενώ με την ΟΝ θα πρέπει να υποστείς τις κακές υπηρεσίες χωρίς να μπορείς να αντιδράσεις.




> δεν έχεις άδικο. Απλά χάνουμε την έννοια του αυτονόητου ορισμένες φορές.


Αυτό είναι το κακό φίλε Tem, λέμε μπράβο για τα αυτονόητα και αν το διαβάσουν από την ΟΝ θα μας θεωρήσουν ζώα που τα δεχόμαστε όλα χωρίς να λέμε κουβέντα. 
Όπου ΟΝ φυσικά η κάθε εταιρεία ή υπηρεσία, απλά εδώ μιλάμε για την ΟΝ. 
Αίσχος πρέπει να λέμε και όχι μπράβο, αίσχος που ενώ ήξερε ότι θα έχει τα προβλήματα που είχε ή έχει περίμενε να δει αντιδράσεις για να κάνει τα αυτονόητα. 
Για μένα κάθε διώρθωση, κατόπιν εορτής πάντα, είναι κατά και όχι υπέρ της, γιατί αν είσαι σοβαρή εταιρεία και όχι μπακάλικο σαν την ΟΝ, φροντίζεις πριν διαθέσεις κάποιο προϊόν να το ελέγξεις και να το βελτιώσεις και όχι να περιμένεις να πειραματιστείς στους πελάτες σου.

----------


## papakion

Γιωργο γνωριζω απο την αρχη τα προβλήματα που ειχες με την On και εχεις καθε δικιο να σκεφτεσαι ετσι.
Εχεις προβλήματα, αλλα αν δεν ειχες προβλήματα και λαμβανες αυτο που πλήρωνες δεν θα έλεγες μπράβο? Εγω για αυτο λεώ μπράβο γιατι λαμβάνω αυτό που πληρώνω.  :Smile: 
Χωρις να σημαινει αυτο οτι δεν υπολογίζω κανεναν αλλον που εχει προβλήματα.

----------


## giwrgosth

Και να μην είχα προβλήματα δεν θα έλεγα μπράβο, γιατί πληρώνω. Αυτοί μου λένε μπράβο που πληρώνω? Όχι και καλά κάνουν γιατί μου προσφέρουν αυτά που πληρώνω. Να πω μπράβο αν πχ μου κάνει τα 16 mb 24 χωρίς χρέωση, αν μου προσφέρει δωρεάν κινητά, δεκάδες κανάλια κλπ, δηλαδή υπηρεσίες που δεν είχαμε συμφωνήσει να πληρώνω. Εκεί ναι θα πω μπράβο! Αλλά μπράβο για τα αυτονόητα όχι.

----------


## amora

> Πήγα σήμερα (πάλι) από εκεί. Αφού τους έδειξα το γράμμα που μου ήρθε ως κοινοποίηση από τη ΓΓ Καταναλωτή, το οποίο καλεί ΟΝ και ΕΕΤΤ να της και μου απαντήσουν εντός 10 ημερών για ποιο λόγο δεν έχω IPTV, τελικά μου είπαν ότι δέχονται να με αποζημιώσουν πλήρως για τη NOVA. Τους το ζήτησα γραπτώς και είπαν ότι θα μου το στείλουν αύριο με courier στη δουλειά μου. Έπίσης ου είπαν ότι σήμερα ρο βράδυ θα κάνουν reset την κάρτα και από αύριο το αργότερο θα έχω πάλι IPTV. Σήμερα το απόγευμα επιστέφοντας στο σπίτι είδα ΕΤ1 μέσω ΟΝ, αλλά μόλις πήγα να βάλω NOVA τα έχασα πάλι όλα.


Σήμερα το πρωί επανήλθε η IPTV... ΜΠΡΑΒΟ ON!!!!!!!  :Razz:  Μόλις 6 ημέρες κράτησε...
Περιμένω το γράμμα για την αποδοχή αποζημίωσης της ΝΟΒΑ.

----------


## omada_pyravlos

Λεω να μαζευτούμε σιγά σιγά εμείς οι θαυμαστές της μεγαλοπρεπέστατης ΟΝ και να δημιουργήσουμε το 1o fan club. Θα το ονομάσoυμε "Είσαι η καλύτερη απ` όλες" και να να βγούμε στους δρόμους να εκδηλώσουμε την αγάπη μας με πανό και με συνθήματα.

Σ` αγαπάμε ΟΝ

 :Clap:

----------


## erateinos

> Zήτω η ΟΝ


τον πανηγυρικό της ημέρας μην ξεχάσετε  :Razz: 



> Σ` αγαπάμε ΟΝ


εσύ όμως ΟΝ δεν μας αγαπάς  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## atheos71

On η Τv μέχρι να ξαναγίνει Off.Και τότε πάλι θα ακούγονται τα ίδια παράπονα.

----------


## evagelos

Ακόμα OFF στο ΙΛΙΟΝ ... :Thinking:

----------


## intech

Απλή Γνώμη.

Ειχα πρόβλημα με την τηλεόραση για 2 εβδομάδες.
Ειχα πρόβλημα 7 ημέρες τον Iούλιο στο Internet
Και τον Αυγουστο 6 Μέρες σε εξερχόμενες προς Γερμανία.

Αλλα πείτε μου, σε 7 μήνες , για ενα νεο (η και παλαιο, πάροχο η τον οτε) ποσο καλο η κακο ειναι?
 ειμαι η δεν ειμαι γκρινιάρης ....... :Lips Sealed:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

ΕΙΜΑΙ :Offtopic: 

Αυτό που λέω ειναι απλά το εξής:

H IPTV δουλεύει. (επιτέλους)
το τ/φ άψογο
και το νετ πετάει...

Ε λοιπόν μετά απο 7 μήνες , ειμαι πολύ ευχαριστημένος. :One thumb up:

----------


## Tem

> Αυτό που λέω ειναι απλά το εξής:
> 
> H IPTV δουλεύει. (επιτέλους)
> το τ/φ άψογο
> και το νετ πετάει...


είναι γεγονός ότι τηλεφωνία και νετ πετάνε πραγματικά. Κάποιες βελτιώσεις χρειάζεται ακόμα η IPTV.

----------


## Avesael

> Σήμερα το πρωί επανήλθε η IPTV... ΜΠΡΑΒΟ ON!!!!!!!  Μόλις 6 ημέρες κράτησε...
> * Περιμένω το γράμμα για την αποδοχή αποζημίωσης της ΝΟΒΑ*.


Το ποιο;;;;;;;  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 
Μόλις το λάβεις στείλτο και σε μένα σε φωτοτυπία!  :Laughing:

----------


## amora

Και ναι!!!!!! Μόλις 2 ημέρες μετά και άρχισαν να χάνονται κανάλια στο μαύρο σκοτάδι για άλλη μια φορά.....

Δεν τρώγονται με τίποτα... Όσα NMS για το IPTV σύστημα και να βάλουν, αν είναι κάθε τρεις και λίγο να πέφτει δε θα προλαβαίνουν να κάνουν τίποτα.

@UltraCG7. Θα σου το στείλω, να είσαι σίγουρος, υπό μία όμως προϋπόθεση: να το λάβω πρώτα :Razz: 

Πάντως σε όσους στην ΟΝ έδειχνα το γράμμα από τη ΓΓ Καταναλωτή χλώμιαζαν και πραγματικά μόνο μετά από αυτό φτιάχτηκε η τηλεόραση (προσωρινά βέβαια...).  Τη Δευτέρα θα πάω ξανά στην ευγενέστατη πράγματι κυρία που μου το υποσχέθηκε να το ζητήσω επί τόπου.

----------


## WagItchyef

> Και ναι!!!!!! Μόλις 2 ημέρες μετά και άρχισαν να χάνονται κανάλια στο μαύρο σκοτάδι για άλλη μια φορά.....
> 
> Δεν τρώγονται με τίποτα... Όσα NMS για το IPTV σύστημα και να βάλουν, αν είναι κάθε τρεις και λίγο να πέφτει δε θα προλαβαίνουν να κάνουν τίποτα.
> 
> @UltraCG7. Θα σου το στείλω, να είσαι σίγουρος, υπό μία όμως προϋπόθεση: να το λάβω πρώτα
> 
> Πάντως σε όσους στην ΟΝ έδειχνα το γράμμα από τη ΓΓ Καταναλωτή χλώμιαζαν και πραγματικά μόνο μετά από αυτό φτιάχτηκε η τηλεόραση (προσωρινά βέβαια...).  Τη Δευτέρα θα πάω ξανά στην ευγενέστατη πράγματι κυρία που μου το υποσχέθηκε να το ζητήσω επί τόπου.


Για κάνε ένα reset στο Sagem (κράτησε πστημένο το δεξί κουμπί για μερικά δευτερόλεπτα μέχρι να σβήσει η ώρα και να εμφανιστούν 8άρια), μερικά σκοτάδια φτιάχνουν με αυτό τον τρόπο.

----------


## evagelos

Αφού δεν παίζει ούτε το σάββατο η TV πήρα τηλ. Απάντησε στο 1 sec (ναι-ναι) το 13801 (μέσω 61...) και με σύνδεσε με τεχνικό. Υστερα απο 10 λεπτά βγήκε ο τεχνικός και μου είπε πως το ξέρουν το πρόβλημα (μαύρη οθόνη) και το κοιτάνε (τόσο κοίταγμα μάλλον το ματιάσανε το πράγμα.) 
ΕΝΑ RESTART ρεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεε!!!
 :Evil:  :Evil:  :Evil:  :Evil:  :Evil:  :Evil:  :Evil:  :Evil:  :Evil:  :Evil:  :Evil:  :Evil:  :Evil:  :Evil:  :Evil:  :Evil:  :Evil:

----------


## CMS

> Αφού δεν παίζει ούτε το σάββατο η TV πήρα τηλ. Απάντησε στο 1 sec (ναι-ναι) το 13801 (μέσω 61...) και με σύνδεσε με τεχνικό. Υστερα απο 10 λεπτά βγήκε ο τεχνικός και μου είπε πως το ξέρουν το πρόβλημα (μαύρη οθόνη) και το κοιτάνε (τόσο κοίταγμα μάλλον το ματιάσανε το πράγμα.) 
> ΕΝΑ RESTART ρεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεε!!!


Βαγγέλη ...υπάρχει και άλλο πρόβλημα ...γιαυτό τρέχουν να το θεραπεύσουν ...

σε μερικές περιπτώσεις ...και μετά το restart ...ξαναμπλοκάρει το σύστημα απαιτώντας νέο restart ...για τον λόγο αυτό βλέπεις να κρατάει η διακοπή σε μερικές περιπτώσεις πολλές μέρες σε μερικά DSLAM ...ή να ξαναδιακόπτεται η υπηρεσία μετά την επαναλειτουργία της (amora) ...

σήμερα ακόμα και εκεί που λειτουργεί η IPTV υπάρχει διακοπή μετάδοσης πολλών ξένων καναλιών ...

----------


## WagItchyef

> Βαγγέλη ...υπάρχει και άλλο πρόβλημα ...γιαυτό τρέχουν να το θεραπεύσουν ...
> 
> σε μερικές περιπτώσεις ...και μετά το restart ...ξαναμπλοκάρει το σύστημα απαιτώντας νέο restart ...για τον λόγο αυτό βλέπεις να κρατάει η διακοπή σε μερικές περιπτώσεις πολλές μέρες σε μερικά DSLAM ...ή να ξαναδιακόπτεται η υπηρεσία μετά την επαναλειτουργία της (amora) ...
> 
> σήμερα ακόμα και εκεί που λειτουργεί η IPTV υπάρχει διακοπή μετάδοσης πολλών ξένων καναλιών ...


Σε μένα σήμερα πριν λίγες ώρες, είδα ότι το MAD ήτανε μαύρο. Δεν κοίταξα ακόμα να δω αν έφτιαξε.

----------


## Avesael

Μέχρι το τέλος του μηνός (και του έτους) θα έχουν ολοκληρωθεί όλες οι αναβαθμίσεις που θα αλλάξουν πολύ την εικόνα των υπηρεσιών της On Telecoms.
Επίσης καταφθάνουν και άλλες μειώσεις τιμών (ελέω ΟΤΕ)...
Η Τηλεόαραση λοιπόν θα φτιάξει και αυτή σε όσους έχουν πρόβλημα...

----------


## giwrgosth

Εντάξει βρε παιδιά, μπορεί να μην έχουμε τηλεόραση, αλλά μην ξεχνάτε ότι δεν έχουμε πάγιο ΟΤΕ  :ROFL:

----------


## TLG

> Εντάξει βρε παιδιά, μπορεί να μην έχουμε τηλεόραση, αλλά μην ξεχνάτε ότι δεν έχουμε πάγιο ΟΤΕ


 
Nαι αλλα ποιος φταιει που ΔΕΝ εχουμε παγιο ΟΤΕ ??  ...ο ιδιος ο ΟΤΕ με την συμπεριφορα του και ιδιαιτερα με την οικονομικη πολιτικη του ... :ROFL:

----------


## giwrgosth

> Nαι αλλα ποιος φταιει που ΔΕΝ εχουμε παγιο ΟΤΕ ?? ...ο ιδιος ο ΟΤΕ με την συμπεριφορα του και ιδιαιτερα με την οικονομικη πολιτικη του ...


Συμφωνώ μαζί σου, απλά η διαφήμιση είναι πολύ εύστοχη  :Wink:

----------


## gangel

Και εδώ μαυρίλα σε όλα τα κανάλια, μόλις το ανέφερα και περιμένω να "το προωθήσουν στα κεντρικά" ώστε να διορθωθεί! Είδωμεν...

----------


## johndow33

Καλησπέρα, 
Δεν έχω τηλεόραση εδώ και 5-6 μέρες. Περιοχή Άλιμος. 
Σήμερα αποφάσισα να πάρω τηλ. Η τεχνικός δεν μου είπε για γενικό πρόβλημα (άρχισε να ρωτάει για καλωδίωση, αν είναι σωστά κλπ. Έπρεπε να την πείσω ότι έπαιζε μια χαρά και μετά χάλασε !!!). 
Τέλος πάντων. Το προώθησε σε τεχνικούς ... 
Καλή τύχη σε όλους... 

Υ.Γ. Διαφωνώ με το ότι δεν πειράζει που δεν παίζει η τηλεόραση μια και δεν πληρώνουμε πάγιο ΟΤΕ. Η ΟΝ μας υπόσχεται μια υπηρεσία και μάλιστα την πληρώνουμε και 3 ευρώ το μήνα (δεν έχει σημασία που είναι μόνο 3, θα μπορούσε να ήταν 53...). Είναι θέμα διάθεσης της υπηρεσίας που δεσμεύεται να προσφέρει. Και όλα αυτά περί αναβάθμισης από το νέο έτος και βελτίωση υπηρεσιών, τα ακούω βερεσέ. Να τα δούμε πρώτα και μετά συζητάμε. Έπρεπε ήδη να λειτουργούν κανονικά, αλλιώς να μην τα πουλούσαν μόνο και μόνο για να πάρουν μερίδιο της αγοράς. 

Όχι, δεν είμαι από τον ανταγωνισμό. Από ιστορίες που ακούω, μάλλον όλοι είναι μία από τα ίδια... 

Καλό βράδυ...

----------


## erateinos

> Δεν έχω τηλεόραση εδώ και 5-6 μέρες. Περιοχή Άλιμος.


τι στοιχεία γραμμής έχεις ?

περίπου που είσαι στον Άλιμο ?

----------


## johndow33

> τι στοιχεία γραμμής έχεις ?
> 
> περίπου που είσαι στον Άλιμο ?


Ταχύτητα: 12284/1005 (είχα πιάσει 15Μbps στην αρχή αλλά λόγω διακοπών μου το κατέβασαν)
ISP: On Telecoms
Router: pirelli
SNR / Attn: 9(dB) / 29(dB)

Είμαι κοντά στο δημοτικό του Μαλλιάρα, κοντα σε πλατεία Φιλικής Εταιρείας και στην Καλαμακίου. Εσύ ?

----------


## erateinos

> Ταχύτητα: 12284/1005 (είχα πιάσει 15Μbps στην αρχή αλλά λόγω διακοπών μου το κατέβασαν)
> ISP: On Telecoms
> Router: pirelli
> SNR / Attn: 9(dB) / 29(dB)
> 
> Είμαι κοντά στο δημοτικό του Μαλλιάρα, κοντα σε πλατεία Φιλικής Εταιρείας και στην Καλαμακίου. Εσύ ?


είμαι στην παραλία, σύνορα με Π. Φάληρο 

η γραμμή σου είναι καλή 
restart έχεις κάνει στο sagem και συνεχίζεις και δεν έχεις τηλεόραση ?

----------


## johndow33

> είμαι στην παραλία, σύνορα με Π. Φάληρο 
> 
> η γραμμή σου είναι καλή 
> restart έχεις κάνει στο sagem και συνεχίζεις και δεν έχεις τηλεόραση ?


Ναι, έχω κάνει restart και το sagem και τον ρούτερ και σήμερα και τις προηγούμενες μέρες, αλλά τίποτα. Μόνο κάποια στιγμή χθες νομίζω, είχα για πολύ λίγο μόνο το κανάλι τις Βουλής.

----------


## erateinos

σε ρωτάω γιατί γνωστός μου με ΟΝ που είναι στην Θεομήτορος έχει iptv, 
το αναφέρω λόγο της απόστασης που έχει από το DSLAM 
δεν έχει αναφερθεί σχετικό πρόβλημα από τον Άλιμο 
(εκτός από όσους είναι κοντά στην Αλίμου που λόγο απόστασης δεν μπορούν να έχουν iptv)

----------


## johndow33

> σε ρωτάω γιατί γνωστός μου με ΟΝ που είναι στην Θεομήτορος έχει iptv, 
> το αναφέρω λόγο της απόστασης που έχει από το DSLAM 
> δεν έχει αναφερθεί σχετικό πρόβλημα από τον Άλιμο 
> (εκτός από όσους είναι κοντά στην Αλίμου που λόγο απόστασης δεν μπορούν να έχουν iptv)


Ναι, καταλαβαίνω. Το θέμα είναι ότι εγώ είχα iptv από τότε που συνδέθηκα πριν περίπου δύο μήνες. Μόνο τις τελευταίες μέρες δεν έχω.

----------


## Tem

το πρόβλημα με την τηλεόραση είναι γενικότερο τις τελευταίες μέρες.

----------


## nickham

Μια απο τα ιδια και εδώ απο χθές το βραδυ.

----------


## Avesael

Τα παιδία παίζει με την Iptv... 
Αντε να δούμε πότε θα λειτουργήσει έστω με ελάχιστα προβλήματα...

----------


## erateinos

> Τα παιδία παίζει με την Iptv... 
> Αντε να δούμε πότε θα λειτουργήσει έστω με ελάχιστα προβλήματα...


πολύ σύντομα (για το καλό τους)  :Twisted Evil: 
 :Whistle:

----------


## Avesael

Θα στρώσει, όπως και άλλες υπηρεσίες...
Πάντως το μόνο κακό είναι 3 (τρία) A/k σε όλη την Αττική...
Έχουν μεγάλο πρόβλημα και δυστυχώς δεν ευθύνεται η ΟΝ γι'αυτό.
Όλοι οι Isp έχουν πρόβλημα σε αυτά, και μόνο στο 1 από αυτά βελτιώθηκε κάπως η κατάσταση...

----------


## erateinos

πόσες πλακέτες έχουν για iptv σε κάθε DSLAM γνωρίζεις ?

----------


## Avesael

Όχι, αλλά μπορώ να το μάθω...



Off Topic


		Υ.Γ. Χρόνια Πολλά και Messages Καλά! Happy *1200* posts!

----------


## erateinos

Off Topic





> Όχι, αλλά μπορώ να το μάθω...
> 
> 
> 
> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Υ.Γ. Χρόνια Πολλά και Messages Καλά! Happy *1200* posts!


σε ευχαριστώ  :Smile:

----------


## atheos71

> Πάντως το μόνο κακό είναι 3 (τρία) A/k σε όλη την Αττική...
> και μόνο στο 1 από αυτά βελτιώθηκε κάπως η κατάσταση...


Γνωρίζεις ποιά;

----------


## nickham

Απο την στιγμη που βλεπω τα menu  και εχει ώρα το sagem αλλα βλέπω μαυριλα το προβλημα είναι δικό τους σωστά?

ιντερνετ και τηλεφωνο παιζουν πολυ καλά, τα γνωστα f.a.q τα έκανα...restart το sagem κτλ κτλ.

Για να μην περιμένω αδικα ακουγωντας το γνωστό τραγουδάκι....Εκτος αν κάθε φορα που μιλάς με την πρώτη κοπελιά καταγράφεται το προβλημά σου (οχι εκει που δεν πιανει μελάνι)
 :Thinking:

----------


## Avesael

> Απο την στιγμη που βλεπω τα menu  και εχει ώρα το sagem αλλα βλέπω μαυριλα το προβλημα είναι δικό τους σωστά?
> 
> ιντερνετ και τηλεφωνο παιζουν πολυ καλά, τα γνωστα f.a.q τα έκανα...restart το sagem κτλ κτλ.
> 
> Για να μην περιμένω αδικα ακουγωντας το γνωστό τραγουδάκι....Εκτος αν κάθε φορα που μιλάς με την πρώτη κοπελιά καταγράφεται το προβλημά σου (οχι εκει που δεν πιανει μελάνι)


Θέλει restart ο multicast server του dslam της περιοχής σου...

----------


## nickham

Ευχαριστώ.
Θα επιμείνω μπας και μιλήσω με κάποιον και το κάνουν...

----------


## Avesael

Οπωσδήποτε απαίτησε να μιλήσεις με πραγματικό τεχνικό!

----------


## amora

Παιδιά μα βοήθεια: μου άλλαξαν το router μπας και διορθωθεί το πρόβλημα του κολλήματος αλλά φευ! Αφού κατάφερα να το κάνω να πάρει ip (ας είναι καλά το φόρουμ...), δεν παίρνει με τίποτα ώρα το tvbox (δεκάδες reset σε router  και tvbox). Κάνοντας ping μάλιστα στο 192.168.1.5 δεν υπάρχει απάντηση. Μήπως υπάρχει καμιά ιδέα; Παίζει να έχει γίνει τίποτα με το MAC του tvbox?

----------


## WagItchyef

> Θέλει restart ο multicast server του dslam της περιοχής σου...


Τι πρόβλημα υπάρχει με αυτούς τους servers, τρέχουν Windows;   :Razz:

----------


## evagelos

Windows σε Livecd

----------


## el_greco

Τι χαζομάρα αυτό πάντως με την Αλίμου... είναι ένας φίλος στην on από Άνω Καλαμάκι (κοντά στο Μαρινόπουλο στη Φαμάρ...) και συγχρονίζει στα 5 Mbps χωρίς προοπτική επιδιόρθωσης...

τζάμπα οι καινούριες καλωδιώσεις κλπ. Όλοι οι πάροχοι σε αυτή την περιοχή έχουν το ίδιο πρόβλημα, ξέρει κανείς; Αν ναι, δε θα έπρεπε να το κοιτάξουν οι αρμόδιοι να καλύψουν και αυτή την περιοχή...;

----------


## erateinos

> Τι χαζομάρα αυτό πάντως με την Αλίμου... είναι ένας φίλος στην on από Άνω Καλαμάκι (κοντά στο Μαρινόπουλο στη Φαμάρ...) και συγχρονίζει στα 5 Mbps χωρίς προοπτική επιδιόρθωσης...
> 
> τζάμπα οι καινούριες καλωδιώσεις κλπ. Όλοι οι πάροχοι σε αυτή την περιοχή έχουν το ίδιο πρόβλημα, ξέρει κανείς; Αν ναι, δε θα έπρεπε να το κοιτάξουν οι αρμόδιοι να καλύψουν και αυτή την περιοχή...;


εάν έχουν 500 συνδρομητές εκεί μπορεί να το σκεφτούν, 
για 2-3 δεν μπαίνουν καν σε αυτή την διαδικασία 
στην Λ.Ιωνίας από το γήπεδο και μετά ανήκουν στο DSLAM της Ηλιούπολης
τα τηλέφωνα που αρχίζουν από 21099ΧΧΧΧΧΧ
άλλη πονεμένη ιστορία εκεί

----------


## WagItchyef

> Windows σε Livecd


Αλήθεια τώρα ή αστειεύεσαι;  :Smile:

----------


## nickham

Αληθεια η ψεμματα ας παει καποιος να τον κανει restart  γιατι ακομα δεν εχω αι-πη τουβου.
Μηπως ειναι σε java σε κανενα κινητο εγκατεστημένος :P

----------


## evagelos

JAVA με application σε PHP
 :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## nickham

Ισως να μην φταει η ΟΝ τελικα στο δικο μου θεμα, 

σημερα ολη η πολυκατοικια δεν εχει τηλεφωνο, το attenuation πηγε απο 7 -> 36  :Mad:  και το noise απο 14 -> 7. Κατι ειπε η γιαγια διαχειριστρια για το κεντρικο καλωδιο οτι πηρε υγρασια. Να παρω ενα πιστολακι να το στεγνωσω

Ζητω που καηκαμεν  :Mad:

----------


## papakion

Μπραβο  :Clap:  στην *γιαγιά διαχειρίστρια* η οποία εκτελεί και χρέη τεχνικου!  :Respekt: 

Μαλλον δεν φταίει το κεντρικό καλώδιο όμως..... :Whistle:

----------


## tpctsu

εχω βαλει wep ασφαλεια στο modem και απο τοτε δεν μπορω να δο cable tv, δεν κανει τιποτα οταν το ανοιγο. σκετη μαυρη οθόνη.

τι πρέπει να κάνω?

----------


## cpnemo

> εχω βαλει wep ασφαλεια στο modem και απο τοτε δεν μπορω να δο cable tv, δεν κανει τιποτα οταν το ανοιγο. σκετη μαυρη οθόνη.
> 
> τι πρέπει να κάνω?


H wep ασφάλεια που έχεις βάλει αφορά την ασύρματη σύνδεση του ρούτερ , δεν έχει καμμία σχέση με το το ότι δεν βλέπεις ΙPTV εκτός και αν συνδέεις το tvbox ασύρματα με τον ρούτερ πράγμα που δεν νομίζω αφού δεν υπάρχει τέτοια δυνατότητα...

----------


## Avesael

> εχω βαλει wep ασφαλεια στο modem και απο τοτε δεν μπορω να δο cable tv, δεν κανει τιποτα οταν το ανοιγο. σκετη μαυρη οθόνη.
> 
> τι πρέπει να κάνω?


Καμία σχέση το wep με την IPtv...
Πάρε τηλέφωνο στο cc και ζήτα να κάνουν restart τον multicast server του dslam που ανήκεις.

----------


## nickham

Λετε η *γιαγια διαχειριστρια* να εχει κανει load balancing ολες τις  adsl της πολυκατοικιας για να βλεπει streaming hd  το www.καυτοιυδραυλικοι.gr ????

----------


## papakion

Μόνο στην περίπτωση που το εν λόγω site θα επαιζε σε full-hd  :Crazy:

----------


## mulopotamitis

Γειά σας παίδες!! Θα ήθελα να σας ρωτήσω κατί: έχω τηλεώραση full HD και θέλω να συνδέσω τον αποδικοποιητη με καλώδιο HDMI. Όταν όμως κάνω την σύνδεση ενώ μου δείχνει ότι έχω εικονα, δεν έχω ήχο. Έχω δοκιμάσει να κάνω την δύνδεση με άλλα καλώδια αλλα τα ίδια. Επίσης , με το καλώδιο αυτο συνδέω το ps3 στην τηλεοόραση και έχω κανονικα και ήχο και εικόνα. Το έχει δοκιμάσει κανείς να μου πεί τι γίνετε με αυτό?

----------


## papakion

:Welcome: 

Ριξε μια ματιά εδω... το πρόβλημα σου ειναι μαλλον ασυμβατότητα HDMI με τον αποκωδικοποιτή *ή* κακό καλώδιο.
Δες τι σου ταιριαζει

----------


## giwrgosth

Μέχρι τώρα είχα το πρόβλημα ότι αν κατέβαζα κάτι σε torrent, ακόμη και με χαμηλή ταχύτητα, η τηλεόραση δεν ξεκινούσε. Τώρα ξεκινά κανονικά, αλλά δεν μπορείς να μπεις στο μενού! Κολλημένη εικόνα στις αρχικές επιλογές και τίποτα άλλο.
Να το θεωρήσω βελτίωση?

----------


## papakion

στο κανει αυτο και οταν δεν κατεβαζεις? Γιατι το μενου ερχεται σαν σελίδα web στο Sagem...

----------


## giwrgosth

Όχι μόνο αν κατεβάζω κάτι, έστω και 100 kb. Η δικαιολογία της ΟΝ είναι ότι δεν φτάνει η γραμμή μου!  :ROFL:

----------


## papakion

με 14000kbps γραμμή?????? Ημαρτον.... εχεις δοκιμάσει τα σχετικά που λεει ο erateinos στο faq? Βγαζω το sagem αφηνω το pirelli και μετα απο λίγο βαζω το sagem παλι στο ρευμα?

----------


## giwrgosth

Θα δοκιμάσω το: ανοίγω την μπαλκονόπορτα, βγάζω το Sagem από την πρίζα, το πετάω στο δρόμο κλπ  :Razz:

----------


## goddesszoi

> Θα δοκιμάσω το: ανοίγω την μπαλκονόπορτα, βγάζω το Sagem από την πρίζα, το πετάω στο δρόμο κλπ


Η λεγόμενη κρουστική συντήρηση!!! :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## ntrim

Έχω το πακέτο 3 σε 1 και αποφάσισα να πάω στο πακέτο Τηλεφωνία και Ιντερνετ, να διακόψω δηλαδή την τηλεόραση (ο λόγος είναι ότι έχω κλειδώσει στα 12, έχουν κόφτη στα 8-9 και τα απογεύματα/βράδια που σέρνεται αν ανοίξω και την τηλεόραση, αναπολώ την 2048 του ΟΤΕ). Στις 45 ημέρες περίπου που είμαι ενεργοποιημένος δεν την χρησιμοποίησα ούτε μία ώρα συνολικά.

Πήρα λοιπόν πριν λίγο τηλέφωνο (απάντησαν σε 3 λεπτά) και μου λένε:
Αυτό δεν γίνεται, γίνεται μόνο να πάτε σε μεγαλύτερο πακέτο (δηλ. αν είχα 2 σε 1 να πήγαινα στο 3 σε 1). 
Μα, τους λέω, όταν έκανα την αίτηση μου είπατε, ότι αν για κάποιο λόγο δεν μείνω ικανοποιημένος από μία υπηρεσία, μπορώ να πάω σε άλλο πακέτο. Από εδώ και πέρα αρχίζουν τα: Δεν γνωρίζω, δεν έχω αρμοδιότητα, δεν μπορώ, δεν ξέρω ποιός μπορεί κ.λ.π.

Καμιά παρόμοια εμπειρία;

----------


## atheos71

Kι έχεις 25 dB Attn.Φαντάσου τί χάλι παρουσιάζει η δική μου σύνδεση με 42(και χωρίς iptv).

----------


## evagelos

Κιάλλο κανάλι.
"ΒΑΒΥ TV"
Μην σας μπαιρδεύει το όνομα είναι παιδικό κανάλι αλλα στα ΑΓΓΛΙΚΑ  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Thinking:  :Thinking:  :Thinking:  :Thinking:  :Thinking:  :Thinking:

----------


## Avesael

> Κιάλλο κανάλι.
> "ΒΑΒΥ TV"
> Μην σας μπαιρδεύει το όνομα είναι παιδικό κανάλι αλλα στα ΑΓΓΛΙΚΑ


Κρίμα...  :Sad:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## luciferakos

> Κιάλλο κανάλι.
> "ΒΑΒΥ TV"
> Μην σας μπαιρδεύει το όνομα είναι παιδικό κανάλι αλλα στα ΑΓΓΛΙΚΑ


  Παιδικό;;;
Μμμμμμμμμ.. δεν θα το έλεγα παιδικό... 
μετά τα Ισπανικά, τα Ρώσσικα και τα Αραβικά... η ON θα μας μάθει να επικοινωνούμε με τους μπέμπηδες και στα μωρουδίστικα!!!  :Razz: 
  ΗΜΑΡΤΟΝ!!!

----------


## dimitris_74

αγορασα τα poweriline netgear Να συνδεσω το sagem αλλα ενω δειχνει ωρα κανονικα οταν το ανοιξω μου λεει οτι η υπηρεσια δεν ειναι διαθεσιμη.
εφοσον δειχνει ωρα δουλευουν κανονικα να υποθεσω? υπαρχει αυτη η περιπτωση?

----------


## Tem

Η υπηρεσία τηλεόρασης εξακολουθεί να είναι προβληματική. Δυστυχώς  :Thumb down:

----------


## Avesael

Είπαμε εκεί θέλουν πολύ δουλειά ακόμα...

----------


## WagItchyef

Εμένα η ON TV μου δουλεύει άψογα, καλό και το Baby TV.   :Razz: 

Όσοι έχουν πρόβλημα, μήπως πρέπει να πάρουν τηλέφωνο για να τους κάνουν reset τον multicast server;

Κάτι άλλο, εχτές είχα προβλήματα με το Internet (και συνεπώς και με την ON TV) για λίγες ώρες, αλλά τα στατιστικά της γραμμής μου βελτιώθηκαν (το upload SNR έγινε 9 από 8, όχι τίποτα άλλο). Επειδή αυτό ήταν 8 σχεδόν συνέχεια, φαντάζομαι ότι έκαναν τίποτα ρυθμίσεις.

----------


## Avesael

Η IPTV στα κέντρα που έγινε η αναβάθμιση τουλάχιστον, δείχνει να έχει βελτιωθεί...
Τώρα αν έχετε δει σε άλλο νήμα έχει αρχίσει να ξεπετάγεται πρόβλημα με το Sagem και την "παρακράτηση" bandwidth...

----------


## Tem

όπως με ενημέρωσαν σήμερα , το πρόβλημα στην περιοχή του DSLAM Αμπελοκήπων είναι γενικευμένο. Μάλλον θα αργήσει να επανέλθει η τηλεόραση. Ενδεχομένως προς το τέλος της εβδομάδας.

----------


## WagItchyef

> Η IPTV στα κέντρα που έγινε η αναβάθμιση τουλάχιστον, δείχνει να έχει βελτιωθεί...
> Τώρα αν έχετε δει σε άλλο νήμα έχει αρχίσει να ξεπετάγεται πρόβλημα με το Sagem και την "παρακράτηση" bandwidth...


Κοίταξε, εγώ όποτε έκανα downloads με DM και η τηλεόραση έπαιζε, η τελευταία δεν "ζορίστηκε" ποτέ, οπότε φαντάζομαι ότι υπάρχει αυτή η παρακράτηση bandwidth. Το max που έχω πιάσει στο downloading είναι ~=1.2 MB/sec= 1.2* 8= 9,6 MBps. Φαντάζομαι ότι τα υπόλοιπα ίσως να δεσμεύονται για την τηλεόραση.

----------


## savvas01

σημερα πιξελαρει λιγο,η ειναι μονο σε εμενα?
λιγο χαλια σημερα η iptv...

----------


## Avesael

Θα δοκιμάσω σήμερα το Sagem να δω αν έχει την ίδια συμπεριφορά με χθες...

----------


## atheos71

Aν έχει σταθερότητα το δίκτυο ,ποιά τα κυριώτερα προβλήματα της iptv(ρωτάω ενδεχομένως αφελώς);

----------


## savvas01

> Aν έχει σταθερότητα το δίκτυο ,ποιά τα κυριώτερα προβλήματα της iptv(ρωτάω ενδεχομένως αφελώς);


αν εχει σταθεροτητα, δεν υπαρχει ενδεχομενο προβληματος πιστευω.....

----------


## atheos71

> αν εχει σταθεροτητα, δεν υπαρχει ενδεχομενο προβληματος πιστευω.....



Aν ,όπως βλέπω απ 'τα στοιχεία της γραμμής σου ,savvas01, που είναι άψογα,κάνει πιξελιάσματα
και άλλα προβλήματα ,τότε η σταθερότητα της γραμμής είναι το ζητούμενο κι ας πάει λίγο πιο
κάτω η ταχύτητα.Δείχνει να καλυτερεύει η κατάσταση ,μένει όμως να το επιβεβαιώσουν οι πιο
"φαν" της τηλεόρασης.

----------


## glxalex

savvas01 παρε τους τηλεφωνο και πες τους να τεσταρουν την γραμμη σου να δουν αν ειναι οκ.αν σου πουν οχι κατεβασε την λιγακι(1MΒ) για αρχη και βλεπεις.παντως ενα 1ΜΒ δεν ειναι πολλα,και θα τρεχει και καλυτερα.εμενα ηταν στα 14 και τους ειπα να μου την κατεβασουνε στα (10021) λογω disconnect στα online games και εφτιαξε.

----------


## papakion

Παιδες εδω και μια εβδομαδα, Μενιδι, συνεχεια πιξελιάσματα σε OnTV και OnRec... δεν τα ειχα παλιότερα  :Thinking:  Δεν κοιτάτε και λίγο το MSAN των ΑΧΑΡΝΩΝ  πληηηηζ?

----------


## Avesael

Θα σας αναβαθμίσουν Αλέξη μετά τις γιορτές κι εκει...  :Wink:

----------


## atheos71

Και τί είναι αυτοί εκεί;Τα παιδιά ενός κατώτερου θεού;Ας ελπίσουμε ότι θα το κάνουν(για όλους).

----------


## glxalex

ετσι κι αλλιως εγω δεν χρησιμοποιω το tvbox.θα το χρησιμοποιησω μονο οταν δουλεψει το hdmi και καταφερει να μου δειξει 16:9 και οχι 4:3..

----------


## Tem

εδώ και ένα 24ωρο έχει επανέλθει η TV.  Εικόνα αρκετά καλή.

----------


## AKIS_G

Να ρωτησω και εγω κατι, Σημερα ηρθε τεχνικος σπιτι μου και μετρησε την γραμμη στη πολυκατικεια που μενω, Και Κατω στο κεντρικο πινακα του εφερνε 11600mps ενω απο το σπιτι 6300mps. 
Μενω στο 5ο οροφο εχει τοσο σημασια? Μου ειπε ακομα οτι η γραμμη μου προκαλει πολυ θορυβο και θα κοιταξουν μηπως υπαρχει καποιο βραχυκυκλωμα.

Θα καταφερω να δω τηλεοραση? Τηλεοραση + Internet? Ή να αλλαξω παγιο σε 27euro

----------


## Tem

> Να ρωτησω και εγω κατι, Σημερα ηρθε τεχνικος σπιτι μου και μετρησε την γραμμη στη πολυκατικεια που μενω, Και Κατω στο κεντρικο πινακα του εφερνε 11600mps ενω απο το σπιτι 6300mps. 
> Μενω στο 5ο οροφο εχει τοσο σημασια? Μου ειπε ακομα οτι η γραμμη μου προκαλει πολυ θορυβο και θα κοιταξουν μηπως υπαρχει καποιο βραχυκυκλωμα.
> 
> Θα καταφερω να δω τηλεοραση? Τηλεοραση + Internet? Ή να αλλαξω παγιο σε 27euro


Δυστυχώς και με καλή γραμμή δεν είναι σίγουρο ότι θα καταφέρεις να δείς απροβλημάτιστη τηλεόραση

----------


## sonik_13

Απο εχτές το μεσημέρι η IPTV μας έχει σπάσει τα.......νεύρα.~~!!
Περιοχή, Ζεφύρι.

Και δεν έχω και κεραία στην ταράτσα οπότε είμαι πλέον σαν το avatar μου.

Τηλέφωνο δεν δοκιμάζω καν να πάρω...Εχω στο μυάλο μου βρισιές που δεν ήξερα οτι υπήρχαν.

----------


## WagItchyef

Καλησπέρα, εύχομαι Καλά Χριστούγεννα σε όλους και όλες, και να είμαστε όλοι και όλες Ευλογημένοι από Τον Θεό, Ο Οποίος Θέλει πάντα το καλύτερο για μας, μιας και η Αγάπη Του για τον καθένα και καθεμία από εμάς είναι Άπειρη και χωρίς προϋποθέσεις.

Σχετικά με την IPTV. Από εχθές το βράδυ σέρνεται σαν να έχει χαμηλό frame rate (εικόνες/δευτερόλεπτο). Τα γνωστά "γιατρικά", σβήσιμο και άναμμα του router και hard reset του Sagem δεν πιάνουν. Όποιος έχει πρόσβαση στην ON ας προωθήσει αυτό το πρόβλημα.

Έχει αντιμετωπίσει κανείς παρόμοιο πρόβλημα με την IPTV;

----------


## Tem

Χρόνια πολλά σε όλους. Και σήμερα μια χαρα δουλεύει η τηλεόραση.

----------


## freeman

εμένα από το απόγευμα μου κάνει κάτι περίεργα στο MEGA. Ο ήχος κάνει γαργάρες, και το video δείχνει να παγώνει για κλάσματα του δευτερολέπτου, αλλά το κάνει συνέχεια. Και χωρίς να πιξελιάζει η εικόνα. Έκανα και restart αλλά τα ίδια. Τα άλλα κανάλια που δοκίμασα, δουλεύουν κανονικά

----------


## WagItchyef

> εμένα από το απόγευμα μου κάνει κάτι περίεργα στο MEGA. Ο ήχος κάνει γαργάρες, και το video δείχνει να παγώνει για κλάσματα του δευτερολέπτου, αλλά το κάνει συνέχεια. Και χωρίς να πιξελιάζει η εικόνα. Έκανα και restart αλλά τα ίδια. Τα άλλα κανάλια που δοκίμασα, δουλεύουν κανονικά


Κάτι τέτοιο συμβαίνει και σε μένα, αλλά σε όλα τα κανάλια.

----------


## jimakos_a35gr

Και εδώ στο Κερατσίνι μια απο τα ίδια με πολλά πίξελ και σπασίματα στην εικόνα.Μιά ταινία στο ΟΝREC είπα να δώ χρονιάρες μέρες και μου γίνανε τα νέυρα τσαντάλι.Χ :Thinking: ρόνια πολλά σε όλους.

----------


## amora

Μήπως τα προβλήματα εμφανίζονται λόγω ημερών που όλοι είναι σπίτι και παρακολουθούν τηλεόραση; :Thinking:

----------


## WagItchyef

> Μήπως τα προβλήματα εμφανίζονται λόγω ημερών που όλοι είναι σπίτι και παρακολουθούν τηλεόραση;


Συμφωνώ. Πρέπει να συνενοηθούμε πότε θα βλέπουμε τηλεόραση σε βάρδιες. Λοιπόν, ποιος θέλει την βραδυνή ζώνη;  :Laughing:

----------


## CorollaTS

παιδια χρονια πολλα και οτι καλυτερο ευχομαι σε ολους.

απο χθες απογευμα το ιδιο συμβαινει και σε μενα (DSLAM Χολαργου) αλλα και στην κοπελα μου (DSLAM Ν.Φιλαδελφεια) αλλα και σε εναν αλλο φιλο μου (DSLAM Ψυχικου). Απ'οτι φαινεται ειναι γενικευμενο. Εχει κανεις ειδοποιησει την εταιρεια? ειναι οντως πολυ σπαστικο και εγω προσωπικο το συναντω πρωτη φορα τοσο εντονα και επαναλαμβανομενα. πιξελιασματα, καρε-καρε, διακοπες ηχου....και ολα τα συναφη!

----------


## CMS

Εϊναι γενικό το φαινόμενο ... και στο DSLAM Παγκρατίου τις τελευταίες μέρες υπάρχει πρόβλημα ενώ ποτέ δεν είχαν δει εκεί τέτοια προβλήματα ...όπως είδα το πρόβλημα είναι κυρίως με τα ελληνικά κανάλια ...με τα ξένα τα πράγματα είναι πολύ καλύτερα ... άλλο πάλι τούτο ...φαίνεται λύνεται το πρόβλημα με την απώλεια του σήματος αλλά με άλλο πρόβλημα θορύβου εικόνας κυρίως στα ελληνικά κανάλια ...θα πρέπει να ρωτήσουμε στην ΟΝ ...

----------


## CorollaTS

...και λογικα απο αυριο που θα επιστρεψουν στις δουλεις τους...ε?

----------


## CMS

Χρόνια πολλά ..με υγεία σε όλους ...

Μάλλον από τον νέο χρόνο ... :Whistle: 

το internet όμως όλο το βράδυ πετάει ...πολύ γρήγορο και με λίγα λάθη ...

----------


## Tem

> Εϊναι γενικό το φαινόμενο ... και στο DSLAM Παγκρατίου τις τελευταίες μέρες υπάρχει πρόβλημα ενώ ποτέ δεν είχαν δει εκεί τέτοια προβλήματα ...όπως είδα το πρόβλημα είναι κυρίως με τα ελληνικά κανάλια ...με τα ξένα τα πράγματα είναι πολύ καλύτερα ... άλλο πάλι τούτο ...φαίνεται λύνεται το πρόβλημα με την απώλεια του σήματος αλλά με άλλο πρόβλημα θορύβου εικόνας κυρίως στα ελληνικά κανάλια ...θα πρέπει να ρωτήσουμε στην ΟΝ ...


πραγματικά απαράδεκτο και γενικευμένο. Το ίδιο ακριβώς πρόβλημα πλέον και εδώ. Συμβαίνει σχεδόν με όλα τα κανάλια , ελληνικά και ξένα , αλλά όχι απόλυτα με όλα. Για παράδειγμα το Baby TV δεν έχει κανένα πρόβλημα. Μήπως επομένως το πρόβλημα εμφανίζεται με τα κανάλια που έχουν ενδεχομένως την μεγαλύτερη τηλεθέαση ?

----------


## CorollaTS

παντως το απογευμα υπηρχε "θεμα" και στο FR24 και το αγγλικο και το γαλλικο.

δεν ξερω τι να πω πια...

οπως λεει ο φιλτατος και γειτονας CMS...μαλλον απο του χρονου!

αντε...πλησιαζουμε...αλλες 6- μερουλες. χαχαχαχαχα!

χρονια πολλα παιδες....με τις υγειες μας!  :Razz:

----------


## Tem

Απλά πλέον η τηλεόραση *δεν* βλέπεται. Επιβεβαιώνω ωστόσο και εγώ τις πολύ μεγάλες (και χωρίς λάθη) ταχύτητες στο internet και την άψογη τηλεφωνία.

----------


## Tem

με διαφορά η χειρότερη εμπειρία τηλεόρασης

----------


## AKIS_G

> Μήπως επομένως το πρόβλημα εμφανίζεται με τα κανάλια που έχουν ενδεχομένως την μεγαλύτερη τηλεθέαση ?


Εγω παντος θα ζητησω ΠΟΣΟΣΤΑ απο την AGB  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing: 

Προτεινω να ΣΥΝΑΝΤΗΘΟΥΜΕ ολοι εξω απο την ON και να διαρτυρηθουμε.
Δεν εννοω για πανο και συνθηματα. Θα μπουμε μεσα να μιλησουμε με υπευθυνους αλλιως θα πεσει φουλ δυσφημηση.Και ειναι οτι χειροτερο πειστεψε με.
Εχω φιλη μεσα στην ΟΝ κ ξερω,* ειναι ο μονος τροπος.* Και μετα θα δεις την ON να μας  :Worthy:  :Worthy:  :Worthy: 

*ΣΥΜΦΩΝΗΤΕ;*

----------


## dandri

> Εγω παντος θα ζητησω ΠΟΣΟΣΤΑ απο την AGB 
> 
> Προτεινω να ΣΥΝΑΝΤΗΘΟΥΜΕ ολοι εξω απο την ON και να διαρτυρηθουμε.
> Δεν εννοω για πανο και συνθηματα. Θα μπουμε μεσα να μιλησουμε με υπευθυνους αλλιως θα πεσει φουλ δυσφημηση.Και ειναι οτι χειροτερο πειστεψε με.
> Εχω φιλη μεσα στην ΟΝ κ ξερω,* ειναι ο μονος τροπος.* Και μετα θα δεις την ON να μας 
> 
> *ΣΥΜΦΩΝΗΤΕ;*


Και επειδη εχεις φιλη στην ΟΝ σημαινει οτι θα μας δεχτουν προκειμενου να διαμαρτυρηθούμε?
Αστεια πραγματα.....

----------


## WagItchyef

Δεν μπορεί, κάποιο από τα αφεντικά της ΟΝ θα έχει και ΟΝ TV. Ελπίζω να το φτιάξουν σύντομα. Πραγματικά δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω αυτό το γενικευμένο χάλι της TV και γιατί δεν το φτιάχνουν.

----------


## Tem

> Δεν μπορεί, κάποιο από τα αφεντικά της ΟΝ θα έχει και ΟΝ TV. Ελπίζω να το φτιάξουν σύντομα. Πραγματικά δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω αυτό το γενικευμένο χάλι της TV και γιατί δεν το φτιάχνουν.


δυστυχώς μπήκαν πολλοί στο δίκτυο της ΟΝ. Αυτό τους ενδιέφερε περισσότερο. Η τηλεόραση πολύ φοβάμαι ότι δεν πρόκειται να επανέλθει στις καλές εποχές.

----------


## WagItchyef

> δυστυχώς μπήκαν πολλοί στο δίκτυο της ΟΝ. Αυτό τους ενδιέφερε περισσότερο. Η τηλεόραση πολύ φοβάμαι ότι δεν πρόκειται να επανέλθει στις καλές εποχές.


Έχεις κάποια πληροφόρηση ή είναι μόνο προσωπική εκτίμηση; Αν έχουν έλειψη σε servers ας αγοράσουν μερικούς!

----------


## Tem

> Έχεις κάποια πληροφόρηση ή είναι μόνο προσωπική εκτίμηση; Αν έχουν έλειψη σε servers ας αγοράσουν μερικούς!


προσωπική εκτίμηση, τίποτα παραπάνω.

----------


## dimitrispm

Προσπαθώ εδώ και 2 ώρες να συνδεθώ για iptv αλλά το tvbox δεν δείχνει ώρα.. μόνο παύλες.. το έχω βγάλει από την πρίζα.. του έκανα reset από το κουμπί του.. κι όλα αυτά αρκετές φορές.. τι άλλο να κάνω ρε παιδιά..

----------


## WagItchyef

> Προσπαθώ εδώ και 2 ώρες να συνδεθώ για iptv αλλά το tvbox δεν δείχνει ώρα.. μόνο παύλες.. το έχω βγάλει από την πρίζα.. του έκανα reset από το κουμπί του.. κι όλα αυτά αρκετές φορές.. τι άλλο να κάνω ρε παιδιά..


Πριν που της έριξα μια ματιά νομίζω ότι είχε χειροτερέψει. Μπορεί να "πέθανε" (ή να την φτιάχνουν).

Κάνε και ένα restart (σβήσιμο και άναμα) στον router.

----------


## dandri

Επειδη το φαινομενο με τις διακοπες στον ηχο & στην εικονα της τηλεορασης ειναι γενικο εχει καταγραφει και το χειριζεται το αρμοδιο τμημα στα κεντρικα στη Μεταμορφωση, οπως με ενημερωσαν.
Μια αλλαγη firmware θα λυσει το προβλημα.

----------


## Avesael

ΧΑΛΙΑ η TV! Τέτοιο χάλι δεν έχω ματαδεί εδώ και 10 μήνες!
Κρίμα...

----------


## dandri

Υπομονη. Θα λυθει το προβλημα.

----------


## Avesael

Του χρόνου...  :Evil:

----------


## dandri

Οι γραμμες θα περασουν απο provisioning......

----------


## WagItchyef

> Οι γραμμες θα περασουν απο provisioning......


Τι είναι τούτο;

----------


## Avesael

> Οι γραμμες θα περασουν απο provisioning......


ΩΧ! Πάλι θα μας τα κάνουν Κ...λο!  :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:

----------


## glxalex

Μια εικονα για σας.

----------


## Avesael

Θα δούμε πάλι από τα 15994 ή 15996 να πηγαίνουμε στα 10 ή στα 12Mbit, για να ανέβει το snr και παίξει η Γαμ.....η τηλεόραση τους!!! ΜΠΑΚΑΛΟΔΟΥΛΙΕΣ ΠΑΛΙ!   :Mad:   :Very angry:  :Very angry:  :Very angry:  :Very angry:  :Badmood:   :Badmood:   :Badmood:   :Badmood:  :Wall: 

........Auto merged post: UltraCG7 added 4 Minutes and 14 Seconds later........




> Μια εικονα για σας.


Γεια σου ρε μάγκα που μας έκανες και γέλασε το χειλάκι μας λίγο!!!  :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL: 
Απαιχτος!  :Respekt: 

........Auto merged post: UltraCG7 added 3 Minutes and 10 Seconds later........

Με το τελείωμα και της TV και βλέποντας τον (δυστυχώς) γελοίο τρόπο αντιμετώπισης των προβλημάτων, θα πάρω την άγουσα προς άλλους ISP...
Στην τελική για ένα #@#$#%#3***&^%%^%# ONREC, να τρώμε τέτοιες πίκρες είναι το λιγότερο αστείο...

----------


## WagItchyef

> Θα δούμε πάλι από τα 15994 ή 15996 να πηγαίνουμε στα 10 ή στα 12Mbit, για να ανέβει το snr και παίξει η Γαμ.....η τηλεόραση τους!!! ΜΠΑΚΑΛΟΔΟΥΛΙΕΣ ΠΑΛΙ!


Provisioning θα πει ότι θα ρυθμίσουν τις συνδέσεις μας; Η δική μου είναι άψογη. Δεν είναι θέμα σύνδεσης από το router μέχρι το DSLAM. Έτσι όπως το βλέπω εγώ πρέπει να είναι κάποια κεντρική ρύθμιση που πέρασε σταδιακά σε όλους τους OV TV servers.

Αν νομίζουν ότι φταίνε όλες οι συνδέσεις μας έτσι στα ξαφνικά, πρέπει να μην ξέρουν τι τους γίνεται. Επαναλαμβάνω, "αν".

----------


## glxalex

αχ τι να κανεις στην ελλαδα ζεις.ο καθενας κοιταει πως να βαλει  στην τσεπη λεφτα.αμα μου βρεις μια καθως πρεπει εταιρια θα σε παραδεχτω.ασε μην σε βαζω στον κοπο,ΚΑΜΙΑ.

----------


## Avesael

Και τι μας απομένει; 
TV προς το παρόν δίνει μόνο η VIVO και αυτή έχει πολλά προβλήματα...
Ο ΟΤΕ ΘΑ δώσει (αλλά πότε) και οι υπόλοιποι δεν έχουν καν την υποδομή όπως φαινεται...
Και για να γυρίσουμε στο θέμα, η ΟΝ είναι στην κόψη του ξυραφιού όσο αφορά το μέλλον της!
Η υπηρεσία της TV είναι ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΥ σημαντική και αυτή είναι που την κρατά όρθια προς το παρόν...
Φαίνεται όμως ότι ΔΕΝ το έχουν καταλάβει καλά εκεί στη Σωρού, και το να φάνε το κεφάλι τους είναι πολύ κοντά και πολύ εύκολο...

----------


## glxalex

μεχρι τον απριλιο που θα ληξει η συνδεση μου ολο και κατι καλο θα εχει βγει.
με το που ληξει ομως την εκανα χωρις δευτερη σκεψη εκτος αν.......
μηπως να παρουμε την φωτο και να παμε να την κολησουμε στις κολονες εξω απο τα κεντρικα??????
αντε καληνυχτα παιδια και τα λεμε αυριο παλι...

----------


## Tem

ON TV  :Twisted Evil: 

*η απόλυτα χειρότερη εμπειρία τηλεόρασης.*
ΝΤΡΟΠΗ πραγματικά που προσφέρεται αυτό το πράγμα.

----------


## dimitrispm

Έχει κανείς εικόνα για την κατάσταση που επικρατεί σήμερα... Υπάρχει καμία βελτίωση;

----------


## glxalex

ολα χειροτερευουν φιλαρακι απο ολες τις εταιριες.περιμενετε να περασουν τα χριστουγεννα γιατι εχουν φρικαρει τα cc στα κεντρικα ΟΛΩΝ των εταιριων.υπομονη....

----------


## Tem

> Έχει κανείς εικόνα για την κατάσταση που επικρατεί σήμερα... Υπάρχει καμία βελτίωση;


ΔΕΝ βλέπεται απολύτως τίποτα  :Evil:

----------


## CMS

Έγινε το ερώτημα για την χειροτέρευση στην μετάδοση και ποιότητα της εικόνας προς την ΟΝ ...


*Spoiler:*




			Αλήθεια το πρόβλημα με την μαύρη οθόνη και την διακοπή μετάδοσης της εικόνας αντιμετωπίστηκε ? μήπως η θεραπεία αυτού του προβλήματος δημιούργησε το άλλο ? :Thinking: 




Δυστυχώς κάποιοι αρμόδιοι απουσιάζουν μέχρι και την 6η Ιανουαρίου ...

Αν κάποιος άλλος έχει νέα για το θέμα μπορεί να το αναφέρει ...

----------


## Tem

καλύτερα μαύρη οθόνη παρά διαρκές σπάσιμο και πιξέλιασμα.
Οσοι έχουν ΝΟΒΑ έχουν το ίδιο πιξέλιασμα ?
Πάει η τηλεόραση μέσα στις γιορτές  :Mad:

----------


## sonik_13

Σήμερα η IPTV μετά από 3 ημέρες,  παίζει κανονικά. Δηλαδή μόλις γυρίσαμε σε εργάσιμη μέρα και ο περισσότερος κόσμος είναι στις δουλειές του έφτιαξε και η IPTV. Τι να το κάνω όμως?  Εχτές και προχτές που ήμασταν αραχτοι δεν μπορούσαμε να δούμε γιατί μας σπάσανε τα νεύρα από τα κολλήματα και τα πιξελιάσματα!! Καλύτερα να μην παίζει καθόλου όπως είπε και ένας φίλος ποιο πάνω. 
Πάντως το περίεργο είναι ότι δεν ήταν σε όλα τα κανάλια το πρόβλημα. Ασπούμε το Alter έπαιζε συνέχεια χωρίς κανένα πρόβλημα.

----------


## mortal_kombat

Εμενα παντως η τηλεοραση επαιζε κανονικα ολες τις μερες...τι να πω?ισως να ειναι ανα περιοχες....καποτε ειχα και εγω προβλημα γενικα με ολα τωρα ολα παιζουν κανονικα,τηλεφωνο αψογο,ιντερνετ και tv o.k. χμμμμμμμ τι να πει κανεις...

----------


## dandri

Εφτιαξε η τηλεοραση.

----------


## WagItchyef

Έφτιαξε και εδώ. Προχθεσινή ταινία στο ON Rec είχε προβλήματα παρόλα αυτά.

----------


## glxalex

χριστουγεννιατικη μπορα ηταν...παλι καλα. :Wink:

----------


## atheos71

...μέχρι να ξαναχαλάσει...
Και τότε πάλι εδώ θα είμαστε με παράπονα , γκρίνιες κτλ.

----------


## glxalex

εεε κλασικα!!!!

----------


## CorollaTS

ολα καλα με iptv...επιτελους!

αντε να δουμε...θα αντεξει μεχρι το τελος του χρονου?

αντε iptv μου...κρατα γερα! 4 μερουλες μεινανε ακομα...!  :Razz:

----------


## glxalex

να ρωτησω κατι ρε παιδια??τοσο πολυ βλεπετε με την iptv?

----------


## ampalos

όντως η τι βι παιζει κανονικά σήμερα. ο οπαπ αποφάσισε να την βάλει στο πάμε στοίχημα. η απόδοση για προβολή χωρίς προβλήματα έιναι 1 προς 100. ποντάρετε τωρα...

----------


## Tem

επιτέλους τηλεόραση  :Worthy:

----------


## atheos71

Ναι εε;Έφτιαξε η τηλεόραση!
Ευτυχώς που δε βλέπω!

----------


## dandri

> να ρωτησω κατι ρε παιδια??τοσο πολυ βλεπετε με την iptv?


Δεν καλη ληψη επιγειου σηματος, γιαυτο & προτιμω την iptv.

----------


## glxalex

ναι αλλα ριχνετε κατα πολυ την ταχυτητα σας.εγω απο τοτε που το εχω παρει το χαζοκουτι(απριλιο) αντε να εχει δουλεψει 20ωρες.

----------


## Tem

> ναι αλλα ριχνετε κατα πολυ την ταχυτητα σας.εγω απο τοτε που το εχω παρει το χαζοκουτι(απριλιο) αντε να εχει δουλεψει 20ωρες.


όταν λειτουργεί καλά είναι καλό το κουτί.

----------


## dandri

> όταν λειτουργεί καλά είναι καλό το κουτί.


Ναι ακριβως

----------


## atheos71

Η συσκευή εντάξει είναι.
Δουλειά για να λειτουργεί απρόσκοπτα χρειάζεται...

----------


## Avesael

Παίζει η TV σήμερα...
Αν και δεν είχα χρόνο να δω και πολύ (Αγόρασα ενα XBOX 360 ELITE), το onrec και κανάλια, παίζουν χωρίς σπασίματα και πιξελιάσματα...

----------


## dandri

> Παίζει η TV σήμερα...
> Αν και δεν είχα χρόνο να δω και πολύ (Αγόρασα ενα XBOX 360 ELITE), το onrec και κανάλια, παίζουν χωρίς σπασίματα και πιξελιάσματα...


Τα κανάλια, παίζουν ΠΛΕΟΝ χωρίς σπασίματα και πιξελιάσματα, ενω το onrec δεν ειχε σε μενα προβλημα, επαιζε και παιζει κανονικα.

----------


## dimitrispm

Δεν ξέρω τι γίνεται σήμερα με iptv.. εγώ που μίλησα με ΟΝ πριν 5 λεπτά μου είπαν ότι υπάρχει ένα γενικό πρόβλημα και ''υπομονή μέχρι αύριο το απόγευμα''. 
Προσπαθώ να συνδέσω για πρώτη φορά το tvbox αλλά δεν συγχρονίζει με τίποτα... Το ίδιο γινόταν και την Τετάρτη, τότε μίλησα με τεχνικό προσπαθούσε κανά 20λεπτο και τελικά μου έκανε αλλαγή του sagem. Σήμερα μου έφεραν το καινούριο αλλά και πάλι τα ίδια... ΄

Οπότε, όπως μου είπαν, υπονομή μέχρι αύριο..

----------


## Tem

θα μπώ σε λίγο να τσεκάρω αν παίζει και σήμερα καλά.

----------


## dandri

> Δεν ξέρω τι γίνεται σήμερα με iptv.. εγώ που μίλησα με ΟΝ πριν 5 λεπτά μου είπαν ότι υπάρχει ένα γενικό πρόβλημα και ''υπομονή μέχρι αύριο το απόγευμα''. 
> Προσπαθώ να συνδέσω για πρώτη φορά το tvbox αλλά δεν συγχρονίζει με τίποτα... Το ίδιο γινόταν και την Τετάρτη, τότε μίλησα με τεχνικό προσπαθούσε κανά 20λεπτο και τελικά μου έκανε αλλαγή του sagem. Σήμερα μου έφεραν το καινούριο αλλά και πάλι τα ίδια... ΄
> 
> Οπότε, όπως μου είπαν, υπονομή μέχρι αύριο..


Παιζει θαυμασια *απο χτες το απογευμα* αλλα και σημερα σε εμενα.

----------


## WagItchyef

Και εδώ παίζει ΟΚ.

----------


## gangel

Σπασίματα στον ήχο έχετε; Γιατί εμένα αν δε κάνει ένα καθε 20 λεπτά είναι θαύμα! Επίσης το default καλώδιο για το sagem είναι ftp; Ρωτάω επειδή θέλω να αγοράσω μεγαλύτερο.

----------


## ANTONI7

ΠΟΛΥ ΩΡΑΙΟ ΚΑΝΑΛΙ ΤΟ ΒΑΒΥ ΤΩ ΣΤΗ ΘΕΣΗ 70

----------


## jimakos_a35gr

Πάντως εσώ στο κερατσίνι έχω ακόμα σπασίματα και πίξελ στην εικόνα σε σπαστικό βαθμό.Ελπίζω να διωρθοθεί γρήγορα γιατί καντατάει αστείο όλο αυτό το θέμα. :Thinking:

----------


## WagItchyef

> Σπασίματα στον ήχο έχετε; Γιατί εμένα αν δε κάνει ένα καθε 20 λεπτά είναι θαύμα! Επίσης το default καλώδιο για το sagem είναι ftp; Ρωτάω επειδή θέλω να αγοράσω μεγαλύτερο.


Τώρα αν κάνει σπασίματα στον ήχο κάθε 20 λεπτά δεν ξέρω...

Το FTP καλώδιο είναι το καλύτερο (είναι όπως το UTP + εξωτερική θωράκιση), για αυτό αν πάρεις μεγαλύτερο, καλύτερα να είναι FTP. Για πόσα μέτρα καλώδιο μιλάμε;

----------


## evagelos

> ΠΟΛΥ ΩΡΑΙΟ ΚΑΝΑΛΙ ΤΟ ΒΑΒΥ ΤΩ ΣΤΗ ΘΕΣΗ 70


Είναι για παιδιά ή για ενήλικες;
Γιατι αν ειναι για παιδιά (προσχολικής ηλικίας) τα αγγλικα πως θα τα καταλάβουν;
 :Thinking:

----------


## CMS

> Είναι για παιδιά ή για ενήλικες;
> Γιατι αν ειναι για παιδιά (προσχολικής ηλικίας) τα αγγλικα πως θα τα καταλάβουν;


Είναι καλό θεματικό κανάλι ... Τα παδιά μπορούν να παρακολουθούν και αγγλικά που μερικές φορές είναι αργά και σωστά στην εκμάθηση λέξεων (είναι βρετανική η προφορά) , ενώ υπάρχουν και θέματα ενδιαφέροντα για μεγαλύτερα παιδιά και για  όλους ... όπως επισκέψεις σε ζωολογικούς κήπους, ενυδρεία κτλ κτλ .

Βασικά είναι για παιδιά μικρά, προσχολικής ηλικίας ...

----------


## WagItchyef

Ευκαιρία να μάθουν και αγγλικά.  :Smile:

----------


## JOTE

Καλημερα και χρονια πολλα 

το αλλο το ειδατε για το BABY TV?




> Η On φέρνει για πρώτη φορά στην Ελλάδα το Baby TV (κανάλι 70), με προγράμματα ειδικά σχεδιασμένα για την εκπαίδευση και την ψυχαγωγία των παιδιών σε προσχολική ηλικία. Το κανάλι μεταδίδεται στα αγγλικά και είναι *συνδρομητικό (δωρεάν έως τις 29/02/2008)*


απο το Newsletter of January

----------


## WagItchyef

> Καλημερα και χρονια πολλα 
> 
> το αλλο το ειδατε για το BABY TV?
> 
> απο το Newsletter of January


Το είδα και εγώ στο newsletter. Αν δεν κάνω λάθος, εμείς πληρώνουμε το "Όλα σε ένα", γιατί θα πρέπει να πληρώνουμε και άλλο παραπάνω;

----------


## evagelos

Οκ θα μπουν και τέτοια κανάλια.
ΠΧ ερωτικά έχει και η NOVA με EXTRA χρέωση.

----------


## atheos71

Λογικά θα είναι προαιρετικά στο θέμα πληρωμής.

----------


## cnp5

> Λογικά θα είναι προαιρετικά στο θέμα πληρωμής.


Φυσικά  :Smile: ... 


Καλή σας χρονιά !  :Smile:

----------


## Tem

η τηλεόραση λειτουργεί πλέον σε γενικές γραμμές καλά

----------


## evagelos

Το μηχάνημα υποστηρίζει EPG?
Αν ναι πως λειτουργεί;

----------


## cnp5

> Το μηχάνημα υποστηρίζει EPG?
> Αν ναι πως λειτουργεί;


EPG? Electronic Program Guide? 
Αν εννοείς το παραπάνω... φυσικά, το πρόγραμμα δε το βλέπεις με το sagem tvbox;

----------


## evagelos

Δεν ολοκλήρωσα την ερώτηση μου  :Smile: 
Αν υποστηρίζει EPG για τα ψηφιακά κανάλια (πχ της ΕΡΤ) αν αυτά εκπέμπουν το δικό τους EPG;

----------


## cnp5

> Δεν ολοκλήρωσα την ερώτηση μου 
> Αν υποστηρίζει EPG για τα ψηφιακά κανάλια (πχ της ΕΡΤ) αν αυτά εκπέμπουν το δικό τους EPG;


ΟΚ  :Smile:  τώρα κατάλαβα  :Smile: 
Κάτσε πρώτα να γίνει ο διαγωνισμός για το EPG της ΕΡΤ ... μετά να το κάνουν... και στο τέλος... ποιος ξέρει μπορεί και να το υποστηρίζει lol  :Smile: 

Απ' ότι ξέρω η ΕΡΤ έπρεπε μέσα στο 2007 να έχει τελειώσει τις διαδικασίες δημιουργίας του EPG για την ψηφιακή της πλατφόρμα... φως βέβαια ακόμα δεν έχουμε δει...

----------


## evagelos

Εχει ξεκινήσει για την ΕΡΤ και κάνουνε ΤΕΣΤ.
Σε ένα άλλο αποκοδικοποιητή λειτουγρεί στης ΟΝ δεν ξέρω.

----------


## cnp5

> Εχει ξεκινήσει για την ΕΡΤ και κάνουνε ΤΕΣΤ.
> Σε ένα άλλο αποκοδικοποιητή λειτουγρεί στης ΟΝ δεν ξέρω.


Άντε να δούμε...  :Smile:  
Πάντως έχω την εντύπωση ότι το EPG δε πρόκειται να παίζει με το tvbox της On... θα δούμε όμως... ίσως να θέλει κάποια αναβάθμιση. Αν τώρα που μιλάμε η ΕΡΤ εκπέμπει EPG, τότε οι ψηφιακοί αποκωδικοποιητές ή tvtuners σε υπολογιστές, θα πρέπει να λαμβάνουν το σήμα.

----------


## CMS

Κανονικά πρέπει  το EPG των ψηφιακών της ΕΡΤ (αν λειτουργεί σωστά) να το δει και το SAGEM αφού λειτουργεί σαν απλός ψηφιακός αποκωδικοποιητής για τα ψηφιακά της ΕΡΤ διαβάζοντας το σήμα RF από την κεραία ... να σημειώσω ότι και σαν ψηφιακός αποκωδικοποιητής το sagem λειτουργεί πολύ καλά ...δεν είναι τυχαίο ότι εξασθενημένο σήμα RF κατάφερε και το αποκωδικοποίησε σωστά ενώ άλλος αποκωδικοποιητής που είχα δεν το έκανε ...

----------


## atheos71

> Κανονικά πρέπει  το EPG των ψηφιακών της ΕΡΤ (αν λειτουργεί σωστά) να το δει και το SAGEM αφού λειτουργεί σαν απλός ψηφιακός αποκωδικοποιητής για τα ψηφιακά της ΕΡΤ διαβάζοντας το σήμα RF από την κεραία ... να σημειώσω ότι και σαν ψηφιακός αποκωδικοποιητής το sagem λειτουργεί πολύ καλά ...δεν είναι τυχαίο ότι εξασθενημένο σήμα RF κατάφερε και το αποκωδικοποίησε σωστά ενώ άλλος αποκωδικοποιητής που είχα δεν το έκανε ...


Nα επισημάνω ότι αυτό που ανέφερες το κάνει χωρίς κανένα πρόβλημα το SAGEM(και στη
δική μου περίπτωση,αν και ιδιαιτέρως δε βλέπω tv, από τις σχετικά λίγες θεάσεις που κάνω)

----------


## dimitrispm

Γνωρίζει κανείς σε τι χρησιμεύει η usb θύρα που έχει μπροστά το tv box?

----------


## atheos71

Nομίζω ότι μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις πχ. έναν σκληρό δίσκο ,όταν ενεργοποιηθεί η θύρα αυτή
απ' την ΟΝ(αν σου τα λέω σωστά).Όσοι ασχολούνται ιδιαίτερα με το TVBox θα γνωρίζουν σαφώς
περισσότερα  να πουν.

----------


## No-Name

Οφ τοπικ βέβαια....

είδα το σαζεμάκι που δίνει η ΟΝ εδώ στη Γαλλία που ειμαι και τα σπάει,πάιζει σε HD και το normal firmware που φοράει κάνει τα πάντα.Και κάνει μόνο 200Ε...σκέφτηκα να το αγοράσω και να το έφερνα Ελλάδα αλλά δεν ήξερα κατα πόσο θα πάιξει με ΟΝ

Θα ανεβάσω φωτό σε λίγο

----------


## grphoto

Θετικο το οτι το ειδες να δουλευει σωστα HD, αυτο σημαινει οτι ειναι ενταξει σαν μηχανημα και χρειαζομαστε βελτιωση στους server και στο firmware.
Σε τι ταχυτητα συνδεσης ηταν πανω?

----------


## No-Name

ήταν σε μια 24άρα(τουλάχιστον adsl2+ σίγουρα) πάνω και με router ενα Linksys με wireless N .

----------


## CMS

> Οφ τοπικ βέβαια....
> 
> είδα το σαζεμάκι που δίνει η ΟΝ εδώ στη Γαλλία που ειμαι και τα σπάει,πάιζει σε HD και το normal firmware που φοράει κάνει τα πάντα.Και κάνει μόνο 200Ε...σκέφτηκα να το αγοράσω και να το έφερνα Ελλάδα αλλά δεν ήξερα κατα πόσο θα πάιξει με ΟΝ
> 
> Θα ανεβάσω φωτό σε λίγο


Πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα πληροφορία αυτή ... αν μπορέσεις να ανεβάσεις photo θα σου ήμασταν ευγνώμονες ... :One thumb up: 

θυμάσαι αν ήταν συνδεδεμένο στην usb από τον χρήστη του με άλλο hardware ?

έχεις το menu του sagem αυτού στις ΡΥΘΜΙΣΕΙΣ  ?

----------


## No-Name

Βασικά με ethernet ήταν πάνω στο Linksys δεν ειδα κάποια άλλη συσκευή με usb.

Το περίεργο ήταν ότι η είσοδος για την smartcard ήταν και εδώ φραγμένη

----------


## dimitrispm

Υπάρχει τρόπος να δω αν ο router έχει πάρει τη σωστή mac address του tvbox?

----------


## erateinos

> Υπάρχει τρόπος να δω αν ο router έχει πάρει τη σωστή mac address του tvbox?


από το menu του pirelli πας LAN > DHCP Clients List


το sagem είναι 192.168.1.5    00-ΧΧ-ΧΧ-ΧΧΧ 	Wired	*Fix	*

----------


## dimitrispm

Αν είναι λάθος (που έτσι νομίζω) διορθώνεται από μένα ή μόνο από τεχνικό;

----------


## erateinos

> Αν είναι λάθος (που έτσι νομίζω) διορθώνεται από μένα ή μόνο από τεχνικό;


από τεχνικό διορθώνετε άμεσα 



Off Topic


		μπορείς να κάνεις μόνος σου hard reset αλλά μέχρι να περαστεί το firmware αυτόματα (από 2 έως 48 ώρες κάνει) δεν θα έχεις  ίντερνετ 
*δεν σου το προτείνω  *

----------


## cnp5

> Αν είναι λάθος (που έτσι νομίζω) διορθώνεται από μένα ή μόνο από τεχνικό;


Αν το tvbox σου έχει άλλο MAC Address από αυτό που το pirelli έχει κάνει fix για την IP 192.168.1.5, τότε μόνο τεχνικός μπορεί να διορθώσει το πρόβλημα... 
Το pirelli όταν ξεκινάει για πρώτη φορά (και έχει WAN IP 10.x.x.x), κατεβάζει ένα config αρχείο από έναν ftp server της On. Σε αυτό το αρχείο υπάρχουν οι πληροφορίες για τη σύνδεση του pirelli modem με ένα tvbox (MAC address). 
Αν λοιπόν το αρχείο αυτό, είχε λάθος MAC ή σου έστηλαν άλλο tvbox από αυτό που η On έχει καταγράψει για τη σύνδεσή σου, θα πρέπει τεχνικός της On να ενημερώσει, remotely, το pirelli σου με το σωστό MAC.

----------


## dimitrispm

Ο πρώτος τεχνικός μου ζήτησε να του διαβάσω την mac address μέσα από το pirelli έκανε κάτι ρυθμίσεις αλλά το sagem δεν συγχρόνιζε κι έτσι μουν το άλλαξε.. Βάζω το καινούριο τα ίδια. 
Μιλάω με τεχνικό και μου ζητάει να του διαβάσω την mac address του sagem που την γράφει πίσω από το κουτί και την mac address του pirelli που την γράφει από κάτω. Μου λέει έχει περαστεί η μία λάθος. 
Και ακόμα περιμένω....

---
Αν θυμάμαι καλά η IP που παίρνει το sagem στο Pirelli είναι 192.168.1.3 και το fix δεν είναι κόκκινο...

----------


## cnp5

> Ο πρώτος τεχνικός μου ζήτησε να του διαβάσω την mac address μέσα από το pirelli έκανε κάτι ρυθμίσεις αλλά το sagem δεν συγχρόνιζε κι έτσι μουν το άλλαξε.. Βάζω το καινούριο τα ίδια. 
> Μιλάω με τεχνικό και μου ζητάει να του διαβάσω την mac address του sagem που την γράφει πίσω από το κουτί και την mac address του pirelli που την γράφει από κάτω. Μου λέει έχει περαστεί η μία λάθος. 
> Και ακόμα περιμένω....
> 
> ---
> Αν θυμάμαι καλά η IP που παίρνει το sagem στο Pirelli είναι 192.168.1.3 και το fix δεν είναι κόκκινο...


Κανονικά ο τεχνικός που μίλησες θα μπει, κάποια στιγμή, στο modem σου και θα αλλάξει την MAC Address ή θα αλλάξει κάποιες τιμές στον management server των pirelli routers και το modem σου όταν ζητήσει ενημέρωση θα αλλάξει την τιμή αυτόματα.
Η διαδικασία δε θέλει πολύ ώρα για να γίνει... απλός πρέπει ο τεχνικός να το κάνει και σε λιγότερο από 1 ώρα θα έχει διορθωθεί το πρόβλημα...

----------


## dimitrispm

Ευχαριστώ παιδια... 
Είμαι στην αναμονή 3η μέρα σήμερα αλλά έχω συνηθίσει πλέον να περιμένω στην ΟΝ  :Smile: 
Ελπίζω να ενδιαφερθει κάποιος και να το κάνει σύντομα... Ήδη θα πληρώσω τον πρώτο λογαριασμό χωρίς να έχω ακόμα IPTV ...

----------


## CMS

> Ευχαριστώ παιδια... 
> Είμαι στην αναμονή 3η μέρα σήμερα αλλά έχω συνηθίσει πλέον να περιμένω στην ΟΝ 
> Ελπίζω να ενδιαφερθει κάποιος και να το κάνει σύντομα... Ήδη θα πληρώσω τον πρώτο λογαριασμό χωρίς να έχω ακόμα IPTV ...


Να στείλεις και εγγράφως με fax διαμαρτυρία στην ΟΝ και να ζητάς να μην χρεωθείς μέχρι να αποκατασταθεί το πρόβλημα ... δεν είναι σοβαρό το πρόβλημά σου ...αλλά πρέπει να στέλνεις και εγγράφως την διαμαρτυρία σου ...  :Wink:

----------


## dimitrispm

Τελικά ενώ εμφανίζει τη σωστή mac address για το tvbox δεν την κάνει Fix. Επίσης ενώ όπως μου λέτε είναι ρυθμισμένο γενικά να παίρνει ip την ...1.5 σε εμένα παίρνει ...1.3. 
Μίλησα πάλι με τεχνικό (που αμφιβάλω τελικά αν πράγματι είναι τεχνικοί) και αφού για μισή ώρα έκανε διάφορα και μου έλεγε να βγάζω και να ξαναβάζω το sagem στην πρίζα δεν έβγαλε άκρη και μου είπε ότι θα το δει το πρόβλημα το τεχνικό τμήμα!!!

-----
CMS το έστειλα το fax...

----------


## cnp5

> Τελικά ενώ εμφανίζει τη σωστή mac address για το tvbox δεν την κάνει Fix. Επίσης ενώ όπως μου λέτε είναι ρυθμισμένο γενικά να παίρνει ip την ...1.5 σε εμένα παίρνει ...1.3. 
> Μίλησα πάλι με τεχνικό (που αμφιβάλω τελικά αν πράγματι είναι τεχνικοί) και αφού για μισή ώρα έκανε διάφορα και μου έλεγε να βγάζω και να ξαναβάζω το sagem στην πρίζα δεν έβγαλε άκρη και μου είπε ότι θα το δει το πρόβλημα το τεχνικό τμήμα!!!
> 
> -----
> CMS το έστειλα το fax...


Εμφανίζει τη σωστή MAC address γιατί απλός το έχεις συνδέσει στο modem. Όλες οι δικτυακές συσκευές εμφανίζονται εκεί. 
Δυστυχώς οι φόβοι μας/σου επαληθεύτηκαν, καθώς το Pirelli αν είχε το σωστό MAC address θα έπρεπε να εμφανίσει το sagem fixed και με IP 192.168.1.5. Ελπίζω οι τεχνικοί να μη καθυστερήσουν στη διόρθωση του προβλήματός σου.

----------


## nosf1234

"  Θα θέλαμε να σας ενημερώσουμε ότι λόγω εργασιών στο Satelite feed, τα κανάλια της Nova                              (Discovery, Animal και Travel) ενδέχεται να διακοπούν μεταξύ 05:00 και 06:30.  "

----------


## el_greco

Ο Σαρκοζύ κλείνει το αγγλόφωνο France 24 επειδή δεν είναι γαλλόφωνο και το πληρώνουν οι φορολογούμενοι... θα αντικατασταθεί από το αμιγώς γαλλόφωνο France Monde. Άντε να δούμε

----------


## jimakos_a35gr

Παιδιά το θέμα με τα πίξελ μετά την αναβάθμηση έχει λυθεί?

----------


## giwrgosth

> Παιδιά το θέμα με τα πίξελ μετά την αναβάθμηση έχει λυθεί?


Σε μένα παίζει μια χαρά αυτές τις μέρες, μάλλον χθες που την άνοιξα. Είχα πολύ καιρό να την ανοίξω και δεν ξέρω αν έχει μέρες που πάει καλά.

----------


## WagItchyef

Όλα καλά με την TV και εδώ.

----------


## cpnemo

Σε μένα συνεχίζουν τα pixels στην εικόνα και τα σπασίματα στον ήχο.
Δεν γνωρίζω αν έχει γίνει αναβάθμιση στο dslam Φαλήρου που ανήκω.

----------


## trellosballas

Καλησπέρα παιδιά. Έκανα αίτηση για το όλα σε ένα στις 9/12/07 και μου ήρθε sms ότι θα ενεργοποιηθεί η γραμμή μου στις 22-24/1/08.

Τι σημαίνει αυτό; Τι θα γίνει με τον εξοπλισμό;Να πάρω κανά τηλέφωνο να δω τι γίνεται με τον εξοπλισμό; Η τον στέλνουν μετά την ενεργοποίηση;

----------


## WagItchyef

> Καλησπέρα παιδιά. Έκανα αίτηση για το όλα σε ένα στις 9/12/07 και μου ήρθε sms ότι θα ενεργοποιηθεί η γραμμή μου στις 22-24/1/08.
> 
> Τι σημαίνει αυτό; Τι θα γίνει με τον εξοπλισμό;Να πάρω κανά τηλέφωνο να δω τι γίνεται με τον εξοπλισμό; Η τον στέλνουν μετά την ενεργοποίηση;


Ρίξε ένα τηλέφωνο για τον εξοπλισμό. Εγώ έτσι έκανα και τον παρέλαβα πριν την ενεργοποίηση. Όταν είναι να σου στείλουν τον εξοπλισμό, σου έρχεται και ένα SMS, αν έχεις δώσει τον αριθμό του κινητού σου.

----------


## meander

ΣΥΝΗΘΩΣ ΤΟΝ ΣΤΕΛΝΟΥΝ ΜΕΤΑ ΜΙΑ ΕΒΔΟΜΑΔΑ ΜΕ ΕΛΤΑ courier. Τα ελτα ειναι στον κοσμο τους γιαυτο παρε τηλεφωνο. Καλη τυχη με την ON θα σου χρειαστει!!!!

ΕΑΝ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑΤΑ ΜΕΤΑ ΤΗΝ ΕΝΕΡΓΟΠΟΙΗΣΗ ΚΑΝΕ ΕΝΑΤΑΜΑ!!!

----------


## mulopotamitis

παιδια τι, εγινε αναβαθμιση στην tv? εγω παντως στην εικονα εχω πολλα pixel και γραμμες. Δεν εχω δει καμμια βελτιωση σε σχεση με παλιαοτερα..

----------


## Tem

> Παιδιά το θέμα με τα πίξελ μετά την αναβάθμηση έχει λυθεί?


έγινε κάποια αναβάθμιση ?

----------


## gangel

Έχετε καθόλου "σπασίματα" στον ήχο; Μου κατέβασαν λίγο το upload για αυτό το λόγο αλλά πάλι κάνει κάποια αραιά και που.

Τα στατιστικά μου είναι

*Up Stream          863 (Kbps.)        noise 13db

Down Stream     12284 (Kbps.)      noise 9-11db*

Και επίσης ενώ είμαι σε fast path βγάζει αρκετά λάθη και correction σε interleaved...

Μήπως θα πρέπει να χαμηλώσω λίγο τη ταχύτητα του download για να ανέβει το noise margin;

----------


## giwrgosth

Έχω το εξής κουφό: παρακολουθώ κάτι από το ON REC. Όταν τελείωσει η εκπομπή που βλέπω, ο SAGEM χάνει τον ήχο! Θα πρέπει να κάνω restart για να επενέλθει. Δικό μου πρόβλημα μόνο?

----------


## cnp5

> Έχω το εξής κουφό: παρακολουθώ κάτι από το ON REC. Όταν τελείωσει η εκπομπή που βλέπω, ο SAGEM χάνει τον ήχο! Θα πρέπει να κάνω restart για να επενέλθει. Δικό μου πρόβλημα μόνο?


Αντί για restart, απλός βάλε ξανά μια εκπομπή από το OnRec και πάτα stop μόλις αρχίσει να παίζει το video (θα έχει και audio). Όταν επιστρέψεις στο μενού θα παίζει κανονικά ο ήχος...  :Smile:

----------


## giwrgosth

> Αντί για restart, απλός βάλε ξανά μια εκπομπή από το OnRec και πάτα stop μόλις αρχίσει να παίζει το video (θα έχει και audio). Όταν επιστρέψεις στο μενού θα παίζει κανονικά ο ήχος...


Thx  :One thumb up: .
Θα το δοκιμάσω και θα σου πω.
Να υποθέσω ότι είναι bag του Sagem που το έχουμε όλοι, ή απλά τυχαίνει?

----------


## cnp5

> Thx .
> Θα το δοκιμάσω και θα σου πω.
> Να υποθέσω ότι είναι bag του Sagem που το έχουμε όλοι, ή απλά τυχαίνει?


μάλλον bug  :Smile:

----------


## dimitrispm

> Εμφανίζει τη σωστή MAC address γιατί απλός το έχεις συνδέσει στο modem. Όλες οι δικτυακές συσκευές εμφανίζονται εκεί. 
> Δυστυχώς οι φόβοι μας/σου επαληθεύτηκαν, καθώς το Pirelli αν είχε το σωστό MAC address θα έπρεπε να εμφανίσει το sagem fixed και με IP 192.168.1.5. Ελπίζω οι τεχνικοί να μη καθυστερήσουν στη διόρθωση του προβλήματός σου.


Τώρα το sagem παίρνει τη σωστη IP 192.168.1.5 αλλά ακόμα δεν είναι fix. 
Όταν έπαιρνε τη λάθος στο configure ήταν release και στο fix είχε το τετραγωνάκι. Τώρα και στα δύο δεν έχει τίποτα... 

Η αλλαγή έγινε το απόγευμα αφού πρώτα μίλησα με τεχνικό και μπήκε στο router μου.

----------


## Tem

τα προβλήματα με την τηλεόραση υπάρχουν ακόμα

----------


## Tem

σιγά σιγά μπαίνουν όλοι στο club

----------


## spiros315

Σιγά σιγά θα αρχίσουν να λήγουν τα συμβόλαια οπότε όσοι έχουμε προβλήματα πολύ απλά θα στραφούμε αλλού.Τόσο απλά.

----------


## Tem

> Σιγά σιγά θα αρχίσουν να λήγουν τα συμβόλαια οπότε όσοι έχουμε προβλήματα πολύ απλά θα στραφούμε αλλού.Τόσο απλά.


σε λιγότερο από ένα χρόνο θα έχουν μείνει κατά πάσα πιθανότητα ελάχιστοι

----------


## papakion

και μεις θα απολαμβανουμε ακομα καλυτερες υπηρεσιες!

----------


## Tem

> και μεις θα απολαμβανουμε ακομα καλυτερες υπηρεσιες!


ή θα φύγουμε αναγκαστικά και οι τελευταίοι  :Wink:

----------


## cpnemo

> ή θα φύγουμε αναγκαστικά και οι τελευταίοι


Κάπως έτσι το κόβω και εγώ.
Κρίμα θα μπορούσαν να είχαν κάνει την έκπληξη στις παροχές...

----------


## gangel

Ξέρει κανείς αν επηρεάζει τα σπασιματα στον ήχο το noise margin του download;; Έχω από 9-12db

----------


## Tem

> Ξέρει κανείς αν επηρεάζει τα σπασιματα στον ήχο το noise margin του download;; Έχω από 9-12db


σπασίματα υπάρχουν και με πολύ καλύτερες τιμές noise margin :Wink:

----------


## cnp5

> σπασίματα υπάρχουν και με πολύ καλύτερες τιμές noise margin


Με σχεδόν καθημερινή χρήση της IPTV, αυτό που παρατηρώ είναι, τις ώρες αιχμής (απόγευμα έως αργά το βράδυ) σε όλα τα κανάλια (Ελληνικά και ξένα), προβλήματα στο video. Όχι τίποτα φοβερό αλλά πολλές φορές εμφανίζονται artifacts στο video stream (τετραγωνάκια κτλ αντίστοιχα αυτών που δημιουργούνται σε ένα dvd player όταν η επιφάνεια του dvd είναι κάπως αλλοιωμένη κτλ). Αυτά δημιουργούνται από προβλήματα σταθερής μετάδοσης του video stream ή λόγο λαθών στην επικοινωνία του modem.

Το ποιο εκνευριστικό όμως παρατηρείτε στα Ελληνικά κανάλια, με τον ήχο. Πολλές φορές ακούγετε ένας υψηλός θόρυβος, ακολουθούμενος από μείωση της έντασης ήχου που σιγά σιγά επανέρχεται στα φυσιολογικά επίπεδα. Το φαινόμενο αυτό το έχω παρατηρήσει μόνο στα Ελληνικά κανάλια που η μετάδοσή τους γίνετε από μετατροπή σήματος κεραίας σε ψηφιακό video. Ίσως γι αυτό να φταίνε οι κάρτες μετατροπής σήματος ή οι ρυθμίσεις τους...

Όλα τα παραπάνω με noise margin 12db και download speed 12228kbps

----------


## cpnemo

> Με σχεδόν καθημερινή χρήση της IPTV, αυτό που παρατηρώ είναι, τις ώρες αιχμής (απόγευμα έως αργά το βράδυ) σε όλα τα κανάλια (Ελληνικά και ξένα), προβλήματα στο video. Όχι τίποτα φοβερό αλλά πολλές φορές εμφανίζονται artifacts στο video stream (τετραγωνάκια κτλ αντίστοιχα αυτών που δημιουργούνται σε ένα dvd player όταν η επιφάνεια του dvd είναι κάπως αλλοιωμένη κτλ). Αυτά δημιουργούνται από προβλήματα σταθερής μετάδοσης του video stream ή λόγο λαθών στην επικοινωνία του modem.
> 
> Το ποιο εκνευριστικό όμως παρατηρείτε στα Ελληνικά κανάλια, με τον ήχο. Πολλές φορές ακούγετε ένας υψηλός θόρυβος, ακολουθούμενος από μείωση της έντασης ήχου που σιγά σιγά επανέρχεται στα φυσιολογικά επίπεδα. Το φαινόμενο αυτό το έχω παρατηρήσει μόνο στα Ελληνικά κανάλια που η μετάδοσή τους γίνετε από μετατροπή σήματος κεραίας σε ψηφιακό video. Ίσως γι αυτό να φταίνε οι κάρτες μετατροπής σήματος ή οι ρυθμίσεις τους...
> 
> Όλα τα παραπάνω με noise margin 12db και download speed 12228kbps


Αυτά ακριβώς συμβαίνουν και σε μένα και σε πολλούς άλλους χρήστες ,πιστεύω...

----------


## shatzi

Μου αρέσει που το TV box έχει και HDMI για μελλοντική χρήση….. καλά είναι για γέλια εδώ δεν παίζει στο επίπεδο που είναι τώρα, αλλά η καταπληκτική εταιρεία βλέπει πολύ μπροστά. :Worthy:

----------


## atheos71

Έχει προοπτικές όμως ....

----------


## glxalex

καποτε ολα θα φτιαξουν...

----------


## atheos71

> καποτε ολα θα φτιαξουν...


Aσιόδοξο σε βρίσκω  :One thumb up: 
Είναι και η ηλικία ...  :Whistle: 
Γεγονός ότι η ΟΝ στον τομέα tv  δεν έχει ακόμα ανταγωνισμό
δεν επιφέρει βελτιώσεις στο επίπεδο των υπηρεσιών.

----------


## glxalex

παντως εχουμε πεσει ολοι πανω στις εταιριες για να τις φαμε!
δεν λετε που χωρις αυτες ακομα θα πληρωναμε το παγιο του οτε
και δεν θα ειχαμε δει ακομα τετοιες ταχυτητες!Να ναι καλα να λετε!
Ευχαριστω ΟΝ!!!

----------


## evagelos

Να κάνω μία ερώτηση. Τι τεχνικό θέμα υπάρχει αν θα ήθελαν να προσθέσουν ραδιόφωνα στην υπηρεσία της TV,
όπως έχει η nova?

----------


## paixthsss

θα χρειαζόταν να απασχολήσουν περισσότερους servrers για να έχουν και άλλα κανάλια (ήχου). Αυτό νομίζω ότι είναι. Εγώ θα ήθελα να μπούν και τα υπόλοιπα Ελληνικά κανάλια στην τηλεόραση όπως Extra πχ. και να γίνεται ΟΝ REC σε όλα.

----------


## makiro3

> παντως εχουμε πεσει ολοι πανω στις εταιριες για να τις φαμε!
> δεν λετε που χωρις αυτες ακομα θα πληρωναμε το παγιο του οτε
> και δεν θα ειχαμε δει ακομα τετοιες ταχυτητες!Να ναι καλα να λετε!
> Ευχαριστω ΟΝ!!!


Χωρίς αυτές εμείς θα πληρώναμε ακόμα το πάγιο του ΟΤΕ, αλλά και χωρίς εμάς αυτοί τι θα κάνανε;;;
Σιγά μην τους χρωστάμε και χάρη. :Smile:

----------


## WagItchyef

> θα χρειαζόταν να απασχολήσουν περισσότερους servrers για να έχουν και άλλα κανάλια (ήχου). Αυτό νομίζω ότι είναι. Εγώ θα ήθελα να μπούν και τα υπόλοιπα Ελληνικά κανάλια στην τηλεόραση όπως Extra πχ. και να γίνεται ΟΝ REC σε όλα.


Βάλε και κανένα CNN, κ.λ.π. στην λίστα.   :Smile:

----------


## Tem

να μπούν όσο το δυνατόν περισσότερα αλλά να έχουν καλή εικόνα.

----------


## omada_pyravlos

Το tvbox είναι εκνευριστικά  α    ρ    γ     ό. Κανει 2 χρόνια να αλλάξει κανάλι και 4 να μπει στο on rec.

----------


## Tem

> Το tvbox είναι εκνευριστικά  α    ρ    γ     ό. Κανει 2 χρόνια να αλλάξει κανάλι και 4 να μπει στο on rec.


και όταν μπεί αυτό που δείχνει είναι ποιοτικά κατώτερο

----------


## glxalex

> και όταν μπεί αυτό που δείχνει είναι ποιοτικά κατώτερο



Ετσι!!!

----------


## Tem

θα το πώ για μια φορά ακόμα. Η ΟΝ προσφέρει τη χειρότερη εμπειρία τηλεόρασης.

----------


## grphoto

Υπαρχουν και πολλες για να συγκρινεις ????  :Whistle:

----------


## cnp5

Η δικιά μου εμπειρία με την IPTV είναι ακόμα πολύ θετική... Από τον Δεκέμβριο που έγιναν οι υποτιθέμενες αναβαθμίσεις στη πλατφόρμα, το μενού είναι πολύ γρήγορο και η απόκριση του tvbox πολύ καλή...

Για την ποιότητα στο σήμα των καναλιών, υπάρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα, στα ελληνικά κανάλια, αφού η On τα λαμβάνει μέσω κεραίας... για τα δορυφορικά η ποιότητα είναι πολύ καλή. Και το OnRec παίζει τέλεια... OnCinema... έχω να δω ταινία από τότε που είχαμε 3 ταινίες δώρο το μήνα  :Wink: 

Τι να πω... ελπίζω απλά να μην είμαι ο μόνος που δεν έχει πρόβλημα...

----------


## amora

Με την ελπίδα θα μείνεις :Razz: 

Είμαι πολύ απογοητευμένος με την ΟΝ. Έχω κάνει υπομονή, τους έχω δώσει χρόνο, τους αναγνώρισα ελαφρυντικά. Τόσο κακή παροχή υπηρεσιών σε ΟΛΕΣ τις υπηρεσίες (αλλού λιγότερο, αλλού περισσότερο) δε δικαιολογείται πλέον. Έχουν κλείσει χρόνο και ακόμη τα ίδια. Όταν κουνηθεί λίγο ο (σοβαρός) ανταγωνισμός θα τους φάει λάχανο. Κρίμα.

----------


## cnp5

> Με την ελπίδα θα μείνεις
> 
> Είμαι πολύ απογοητευμένος με την ΟΝ. Έχω κάνει υπομονή, τους έχω δώσει χρόνο, τους αναγνώρισα ελαφρυντικά. Τόσο κακή παροχή υπηρεσιών σε ΟΛΕΣ τις υπηρεσίες (αλλού λιγότερο, αλλού περισσότερο) δε δικαιολογείται πλέον. Έχουν κλείσει χρόνο και ακόμη τα ίδια. Όταν κουνηθεί λίγο ο (σοβαρός) ανταγωνισμός θα τους φάει λάχανο. Κρίμα.


Τότε θα φύγουμε όλοι σιγά σιγά...  :Smile:  
Δεν έχουμε και καμία υποχρέωση...  :Smile:  
Όσο λαμβάνω καλές υπηρεσίες (παραδόξως ακόμα δεν έχω κανένα πρόβλημα... όλα παίζουν τέλεια) δεν έχω κανένα λόγο να φύγω...

----------


## ghbgr

παιδια .. ειμαι ευχαριστημένος απο την tv της on ... Όμως πρέπει να πω ότι την έχω πάνω σε μια 14αρα τηλεορασίτσα ... και μου φαίνονται όλα μια χαρά . Πήγα στο σπίτι της αδελφής μου (η οποία επίσης έχει on) και το έχει συνδέσει πάνω σε μεγάλη οθόνη στην είσοδο HDMI και αυτό που είδα δεν μου άρεσε.. βέβαια είναι πιθανό να μην έχουν γίνει οι κατάλληλες ρυθμίσεις στο Tvbox και να ειναι αυτός ο λόγος .. Θα το τσεκάρω την επόμενη φορά που θα πάω.
Είμαι από τους πρώτους χρήστες της on telecoms .. στην αρχή είχα ταλαιπωρηθεί πάααρα πολύ .. όμως από τον Ιούλιο και μετα δεν αντιμετωπίζω πολλα προβλήματα ... Αυτα τα λίγα τα είχα  και με τον ΟΤΕ. 
Επίσης παρατηρώ μια συνεχής βελτίωση στις υπηρεσίες tv (και σε καναλια και σε ταχύτητα του μενου)..δεν ειναι ακόμα αυτή η αξεπέραστη εμπειρία που περιγράφει η διαφήμιση αλλά ειμαι σε θέση να περιμένω τα καλύτερα...εξάλλου δεν πιστεύω πως (όσο αφορά την tv τουλαχιστον) υπάρχουν άλλες εταιρίες για να τη συγκρίνω....και ειναι και στα ίδια χρήματα με αλλες εταιρίες .. οποτε το βλέπω σαν κατι επιπλέον ...  :Wink:

----------


## dimitrispm

Εδώ και ένα μήνα προσπαθώ να λύσω το πρόβλημα με το Tvbox (δε συγχρονίζει με τίποτα και δεν δείχνει την ώρα). Μετά από συνεχείς επικοινωνίας με το τεχνικό τμήμα το πρόβλημα εντοπίστηκε στη λάθος mac address του router. Για 3 εβδομάδες μου έλεγαν ότι η κεντρική υπηρεσία του τεχνικού θα περνούσε τη σωστή mac address στο σύστημα. Αποτέλεσμα μηδεν!

Σήμερα ξαναπήρα κι αφού για μια ακόμη αφορά εξήγησε το πρόβλημα μου απάντησαν ότι πρέπει να γίνει αλλαγή του router!!!

Ρώτησα πότε θα γίνει αυτό. Και η απάντηση γνωστή: Θα σας πάρουμε τηλέφωνο εμείς για το ραντεβού!

----------


## profitis_com

παιδιά εγώ πριν μια εβδομάδα έκανα την αίτηση στην ΟN, από τότε κάθε μέρα λαμβάνω e-mail  και με ενημερώνουν ότι θα γίνει σύντομα η σύνδεση και θα παραλάβω τον εξοπλισμό. Ισχύουν όλα αυτά ή με κοροιδεύουν?

----------


## amora

> ... μου απάντησαν ότι πρέπει να γίνει αλλαγή του router!!!


Η γνωστή λύση διά πάσα νόσον και πάσα μ...

----------


## cnp5

Δε ξέρω αν το έχετε προσέξει, αλλά το OnRec έχει αλλάξει λίγο  :Smile:  προς το καλύτερο...

Όσοι είστε αρκετό καιρό εδώ, θα είχατε διαβάσει ότι το OnRec δεν είχε το πρόγραμμα των τελευταίων 3 ημερών αλλά των τελευταίων 48 ωρών. Οι 48 ώρες συνήθως μοιράζονται σε 3 ημέρες (πχ Δευτέρα από τις 12:00 έως Δευτέρα 23:59, Τρίτη από 00:00 έως Τρίτη 23:59 και Τετάρτη 00:00 έως 12:00). 
Εδώ και μερικές ημέρες αυτό έχει αλλάξει στο OnRec. Υπάρχουν ποια 4 Tabs και όχι 3 και το recorded πρόγραμμα είναι ποια 72 ωρών  :Smile: , τρεις πραγματικά ημέρες  :Smile: 

Αν πάτε στο OnRec τώρα, θα βρείτε προγράμματα από το μεσημέρι της Δευτέρας.

----------


## amora

Καλή εξέλιξη. Να βελτιωνόταν και η ποιότητα της εικόνας και θα ήταν πολύ καλύτερα.

----------


## papakion

Συμφωνω με τον απο πανω λαλίσαντα  :Thinking:

----------


## Tem

όπως πρόσεξα απο χθές έχουμε πλέον νέα έκδοση sui στο TV Box

----------


## makiro3

> Δε ξέρω αν το έχετε προσέξει, αλλά το OnRec έχει αλλάξει λίγο  προς το καλύτερο...
> 
> Όσοι είστε αρκετό καιρό εδώ, θα είχατε διαβάσει ότι το OnRec δεν είχε το πρόγραμμα των τελευταίων 3 ημερών αλλά των τελευταίων 48 ωρών. Οι 48 ώρες συνήθως μοιράζονται σε 3 ημέρες (πχ Δευτέρα από τις 12:00 έως Δευτέρα 23:59, Τρίτη από 00:00 έως Τρίτη 23:59 και Τετάρτη 00:00 έως 12:00). 
> Εδώ και μερικές ημέρες αυτό έχει αλλάξει στο OnRec. Υπάρχουν ποια 4 Tabs και όχι 3 και το recorded πρόγραμμα είναι ποια 72 ωρών , τρεις πραγματικά ημέρες 
> 
> Αν πάτε στο OnRec τώρα, θα βρείτε προγράμματα από το μεσημέρι της Δευτέρας.


Δεν το τσέκαρα, αλλά είναι θετικό αν το έκαναν έστω και μετά ένα χρόνο. :Smile:

----------


## vfragos

Χθές που παρατηρούσα λίγο τα μενού μου έδωσαν την εντύπωση ότι έχουν γίνει αρκετά πιο γρήγορα, έχει παρατηρήσει κανείς κάτι αντίστοιχο ;

----------


## grphoto

Και εγω το παρατηρησα αυτο με τις 3 μερες, για πρωτη φορα απο την αρχη της υπηρεσιας ειναι πραγματικα 3 ολοκληρες μερες, και απο οτι ειδα μου φανηκε οτι ειχε και καλυτερη συμπεριφορα-παιξιμο(ισως λογω αλλαγης SUI οπος καποιος ειπε).

----------


## Tem

η τηλεόραση παίζει καλά τουλάχιστον τώρα.

----------


## seomeo

εχτες κατα τις 2 το βραδυ στο 501 καναλι εως το 550κατι είχε free τα καναλια της nova,αλλα εβλεπες μονο ss1 και φιλμνετ1 :Thinking:

----------


## evagelos

> εχτες κατα τις 2 το βραδυ στο 501 καναλι εως το 550κατι είχε free τα καναλια της nova,αλλα εβλεπες μονο ss1 και φιλμνετ1


Και πως το κατάλαβες ότι ήταν στο 501; πάταγες τυχαία νούμερα;

----------


## paixthsss

Ρε μην το λέτε μην τυχόν και το κόψουν  :Smile:

----------


## makiro3

Μάλλον το έχουν καταλάβει ήδη. :Wink:

----------


## seomeo

> Και πως το κατάλαβες ότι ήταν στο 501; πάταγες τυχαία νούμερα;


οχι ρε φιλε,σιγα μην ειχα την ορεξη να παταω τυχαια νουμερα 2 το βραδυ.απο το 80 πατησα το up να με παει στο 1 αλλα πηγε στο 501

----------


## Tem

> οχι ρε φιλε,σιγα μην ειχα την ορεξη να παταω τυχαια νουμερα 2 το βραδυ.απο το 80 πατησα το up να με παει στο 1 αλλα πηγε στο 501


το κατάλαβαν και δεν παίζει σήμερα κάτι αντίστοιχο.

----------


## amora

Εγώ λέω να το καταγγείλουμε στη NOVA... :Twisted Evil:

----------


## lefteris

Καλημερα.

Εχτες βαλαμε σε εναν γνωστο τηλεφωνια / τηλεοραση.
Εχω το εξης...
Η τηλεοραση οταν παιξει 5 λεπτα παγωνει και πρεπει να αλλαξεις καναλι.
Μετα επανερχεται...

Η αιτηση του δεν εχει ενεργοποιηθει μεσα στο crm 
Ηταν νεα γραμμη , με παραλληλη φορητοτητα απο Vodafone 
Εχετε καμοια ιδεα?

----------


## evagelos

@lefteris
το ίδιο είχα και εγώ.
Πάρε τηλ να του το φτιαξουν. εμένα έτσι μου λύθηκε το πρόβλημα

----------


## CMS

Χτες το βράδυ αργά φίλος μου χρήστης της ΟΝ στο Παγκράτι (που έχει πέσει θύμα πολλαπλών αναβθμίσεων) τις τελευταίες μέρες μου ανέφερε και άλλο περίεργο ...

Κατά τις 3 το βράδυ ...η IPTV  είχε τρελλαθεί ...ανακάλυψε νέα κανάλια με οθόνες CNN, BBC, SKY TV αλλά χωρίς μετάδοση ζωντανή ...εκείνη την ώρα μάλιστα η σειρά όλων των καναλιών είχε τρελαθεί ...  μέσα σε μία ώρα είχε πληθώρα αποσυνδέσεων της IPTV ... και επανασυνδέσεων με διαφορετική σειρά καναλιών ενώ η λειτουργία τους ανεβοκατέβαινε ...το επόμενο πρωί όλα ήταν πάλι όπως πριν ...

Φαίνεται ότι βρίσκεται κοντά στην υλοποίηση του το προαιρετικό μπουκέτο ψηφιακών καναλιών ... με extra χρέωση ...

----------


## cosmo_vicius

> θα το πώ για μια φορά ακόμα. Η ΟΝ προσφέρει τη χειρότερη εμπειρία τηλεόρασης.


Εγώ πάντως που δοκίμασα και την vivodi ξέρω καλά ο,τι η on είναι πολύ καλύτερη απο την vivodi και στο θεμα τηλεόραση (οπου παρεπιπτόντως η on σε αφήνει και να γράφεις στο βιντεάκι σου) με ανώτερη ποιότητα και ταχύτητα, αλλα και στο τηλέφωνο ακούγεσαι τουλαχιστον. Συν ο,τι το video box της on ειναι φτιαγμένο για αυτη τη δουλεία και αν ψαξετε στο δικτυο θα βρειτε ο,τι ειναι πολυ καλό σαν μηχάνημα (ασχετα αν το έχοθνε και αυτο με custom firmware που του δινει μονο τις μισες δυνατλοτητες) ενώ της αλλης ειναι ενας υπολογιστης που κατεβαζει στη χειρότερη ποιοτητα δε σε αφήνει να γραψεις και την εχεις πληρώσει την ταινεια και ακριβώτερα απο το video club!

........Auto merged post: cosmo_vicius added 2 Minutes and 30 Seconds later........




> Εγώ πάντως που δοκίμασα και την vivodi ξέρω καλά ο,τι η on είναι πολύ καλύτερη απο την vivodi και στο θεμα τηλεόραση (οπου παρεπιπτόντως η on σε αφήνει και να γράφεις στο βιντεάκι σου) με ανώτερη ποιότητα και ταχύτητα, αλλα και στο τηλέφωνο ακούγεσαι τουλαχιστον. Συν ο,τι το video box της on ειναι φτιαγμένο για αυτη τη δουλεία και αν ψαξετε στο δικτυο θα βρειτε ο,τι ειναι πολυ καλό σαν μηχάνημα (ασχετα αν το έχοθνε και αυτο με custom firmware που του δινει μονο τις μισες δυνατλοτητες) ενώ της αλλης ειναι ενας υπολογιστης που κατεβαζει στη χειρότερη ποιοτητα δε σε αφήνει να γραψεις και την εχεις πληρώσει την ταινεια και ακριβώτερα απο το video club!


Y.Γ. Για να μην παρεξηγηθώ αρκει να σας πώ οτι εφτασα στα δικαστήρια με την on για να μου ικανοποιησουνε τα αιτήματα μου οπότε μην θεωρηθω οτι την διαφημιζω!

----------


## Tem

μια τηλεόραση που πιξελιάζει σε μια γραμμή με καλά στατιστικά και καλές σχέσεις snr (17-18) ακόμα και χωρίς παράλληλη χρήση των άλλων δύο υπηρεσιών δημιουργεί πολλά ερωτηματικά. Προσωπικά δεν βλέπω τι μπορεί να αλλάξει την κατάσταση αυτή. Η διαδικασία υπαναχώρησης δεν παρέχει ουσιαστικά καμία τεχνική αντιμετώπιση του προβλήματος.

----------


## atheos71

Σαν το Γόρδιο δεσμό.Ό,τι δε λύνεται(προβλήματα με την ΟΝ) , κόβεται(η συνδρομή μ' αυτούς)
και ησυχάζουμε(όσοι έχουμε τα προβλήματα).

----------


## evagelos

Εμένα πάντως (χχχχχφφφφτττττουουουουουουουουου μην την ματιάσω) η TV πάει σφαίρα.
ιδιαίτερα κάποια κανάλια rage,tve,zdf(16x9),tv5,rusia today,france24 νομίζω πως συμμετέχω και εγώ στο πρόγραμμα. Τόσο καθαρή εικόνα. Τα υπόλοιπα απλώς καθαρή. Στα ελληνικά δεν με πολύ-νοιάζει διότι τα πιάνω πολύ καθαρά από την εξ. κεραία. Για τα ψηφιακά γλίτωσα και το 50ευρω που θα έπαιρνα δέκτη.
Αν του δώσουν και πιο πολλές δυνατότητες του αποκωδικοποιητή, τώρα που τον μαθαίνουν κιόλας.
πχ ONREC 5 ημερών (τώρα που δίνουν ότι πληρώναμε από την αρχή),
RADIO STATION με αναμετάδοση από όλο το HOTBIRD και όλους τους γνωστούς σταθμούς του INTERNET (με 1mbit/sec sound και έναν screensaver θα έχεις το καλύτερο ραδιόφωνο), 16χ9 με HDMI καλώδιο, βάλουν καλύτερα έργα στο ONCINEMA, προσθέσουν κανένα αθλητικό κανάλι, ενεργοποιήσουν την USB για να παίξει ο ενσωματωμένος player αρχεία

ΥΓ: ευχάριστη έκπληξη είναι ότι δουλεύει η υπενθύμιση προγράμματος.

----------


## papakion

ειπες "zdf(16x9)" ή κανω λάθος? γιατι εγώ 4:3 το βλέπω  :Thinking:

----------


## cnp5

> ειπες "zdf(16x9)" ή κανω λάθος? γιατι εγώ 4:3 το βλέπω


Το ZDF έχει αρκετές εκπομπές σε 16:9 απλός θα πρέπει να γυρίσεις την τηλεόρασή σου (αν στο επιτρέπει) σε 16:9 manually (με κάποιο πλήκτρο στο τηλεκοντρόλ ή κάποια επιλογή στο μενού της). Το ίδιο ισχύει και στον ΣΚΑΪ και στις ταινίες του OnCinema, που οι καινούργιες τουλάχιστον, είναι όλες σε 16:9 format.

----------


## atheos71

> Το ZDF έχει αρκετές εκπομπές σε 16:9 απλός θα πρέπει να γυρίσεις την τηλεόρασή σου (αν στο επιτρέπει) σε 16:9 manually (με κάποιο πλήκτρο στο τηλεκοντρόλ ή κάποια επιλογή στο μενού της). Το ίδιο ισχύει και στον ΣΚΑΪ και στις ταινίες του OnCinema, που οι καινούργιες τουλάχιστον, είναι όλες σε 16:9 format.


Tο επιτρέπουν και πολύ παλιές τηλεοράσεις ,από 4:3 σε 16:9(με πολύ μαύρη μπάρα πάνω κάτω
βέβαια).

----------


## cnp5

> Tο επιτρέπουν και πολύ παλιές τηλεοράσεις ,από 4:3 σε 16:9(με πολύ μαύρη μπάρα πάνω κάτω
> βέβαια).


Φυσικά (για τις μαύρες μπάρες)  :Smile:  
Δε ξέρω όμως αν αυτό μπορεί να γίνει και στις 16:9 τηλεοράσεις...

----------


## atheos71

> Φυσικά (για τις μαύρες μπάρες)  
> Δε ξέρω όμως αν αυτό μπορεί να γίνει και στις 16:9 τηλεοράσεις...


Έχουν επιλογές.Φυσικά δε γνωρίζω για όλες τις μάρκες/μοντέλα.
Υπάρχει και η smart επιλογή(ψευδο-4:3 θα έλεγα ,είναι υποφερτή).

----------


## papakion

χμ θα πρεπει να ξαναδω τον αποκωδικοποιητή και τα ZDF και ΣΚΑΙ.
Θυμαμαι τελευταια οτι τα εβλεπα 4:3 (ενω λήψη απο κεραία στην τηλεόραση απευθειας, ο ΣΚΑΙ δειχνει 16:9).
Σημ: η TV μου αλλάζει αυτόματα απο 4:3 σε 16:9 αναλόγως τι φορματ εχει το εισερχόμενο τηλεοπτικό σήμα.

----------


## cnp5

> χμ θα πρεπει να ξαναδω τον αποκωδικοποιητή και τα ZDF και ΣΚΑΙ.
> Θυμαμαι τελευταια οτι τα εβλεπα 4:3 (ενω λήψη απο κεραία στην τηλεόραση απευθειας, ο ΣΚΑΙ δειχνει 16:9).
> Σημ: η TV μου αλλάζει αυτόματα απο 4:3 σε 16:9 αναλόγως τι φορματ εχει το εισερχόμενο τηλεοπτικό σήμα.


Βασικά η τηλεόρασή σου (όπως και η δικιά μου) διαβάζει κάποια δεδομένα από το σήμα που δέχεται και γυρίζει από 4:3 σε 16:9. 
Από όσα ξέρω... ή μάλλον από όσα έψαξα, υπάρχει το πρότυπο Widescreen signaling (WSS) που σε αυτό το κανάλι που εκπέμπει μπορεί να δηλώσει χαρακτηριστικά του σήματός του. Έτσι ο ΣΚΑΪ μπορεί και "λέει" στη τηλεόραση ότι το σήμα του είναι σε 16:9 format. Αν η τηλεόραση το υποστηρίζει τότε η αλλαγή γίνετε αυτόματα. 

Στη περίπτωση του tvbox αυτό το σήμα ή δεν εκπέμπετε ποτέ ή αν εκπέμπετε, δεν αλλάζει από το default 4:3. Ο μόνος τρόπος λοιπόν να αλλάξει αυτό είναι να δηλώσεις μόνο σου στη τηλεόραση ότι θέλεις να δεις σε 16:9.

Για παράδειγμα εχθές η ΝΕΤ έδειξε ένα ντοκιμαντέρ για την Μαρία Κάλλας, το ντοκιμαντέρ ήταν σε 16:9 format και μάλιστα η εκπομπή γινόταν σε 16:9 και όχι σε 4:3 με μαύρες μπάρες επάνω και κάτω... Φυσικά η τηλεόραση δε μπορούσε μόνη της να το καταλάβει αφού η NET δεν έστελνε στο σήμα της καμία πληροφορία για την αλλαγή του τρόπου προβολής.

----------


## papakion

Πάλι έγραψες Κώστα  :Clap:  ... τα γνωριζα αυτά απλά ηθελα να δω τι παιζει για την αυτόματη εναλλαγή με το Sagem

----------


## beatnick

> εχτες κατα τις 2 το βραδυ στο 501 καναλι εως το 550κατι είχε free τα καναλια της nova,αλλα εβλεπες μονο ss1 και φιλμνετ1


Ελπίζω να προσπαθούν να φέρουν την NOVA στο ίδιο μενού με τα υπόλοιπα κανάλια. Πολύ δυσχρηστη η αλλαγή μενού όταν θέλω να πάω από το rage (on 62) στο MTV (NOVA 51)




> ΥΓ: ευχάριστη έκπληξη είναι ότι δουλεύει η υπενθύμιση προγράμματος.


Η υπενθύμιση NOVA δεν λειτουργεί όταν είσαι στα κανάλια ΟΝ. Δεν έχω ελέγξει για το αντίστροφο.




> Βασικά η τηλεόρασή σου (όπως και η δικιά μου) διαβάζει κάποια δεδομένα από το σήμα που δέχεται και γυρίζει από 4:3 σε 16:9. 
> Από όσα ξέρω... ή μάλλον από όσα έψαξα, υπάρχει το πρότυπο Widescreen signaling (WSS) που σε αυτό το κανάλι που εκπέμπει μπορεί να δηλώσει χαρακτηριστικά του σήματός του. Έτσι ο ΣΚΑΪ μπορεί και &quot;λέει&quot; στη τηλεόραση ότι το σήμα του είναι σε 16:9 format. Αν η τηλεόραση το υποστηρίζει τότε η αλλαγή γίνετε αυτόματα. 
> 
> Στη περίπτωση του tvbox αυτό το σήμα ή δεν εκπέμπετε ποτέ ή αν εκπέμπετε, δεν αλλάζει από το default 4:3. Ο μόνος τρόπος λοιπόν να αλλάξει αυτό είναι να δηλώσεις μόνο σου στη τηλεόραση ότι θέλεις να δεις σε 16:9.
> 
> Για παράδειγμα εχθές η ΝΕΤ έδειξε ένα ντοκιμαντέρ για την Μαρία Κάλλας, το ντοκιμαντέρ ήταν σε 16:9 format και μάλιστα η εκπομπή γινόταν σε 16:9 και όχι σε 4:3 με μαύρες μπάρες επάνω και κάτω... Φυσικά η τηλεόραση δε μπορούσε μόνη της να το καταλάβει αφού η NET δεν έστελνε στο σήμα της καμία πληροφορία για την αλλαγή του τρόπου προβολής.


Εμένα η tv μου δέχεται αυτόματα την ρύθμιση όταν βάζω κάποιο trailler του ONcinema αλλάζει από 4:3 σε 16:9. Οπότε το υποστηρίζει το box, απλώς δεν το έχουν ενεργοποιημένο στο ΣΚΑΪ και ZDF. Μάλλον θα γίνει σε επόμενη αναβάθμιση της υπηρεσίας. Η ΕΤ1 και ΕΤ3 επίσης έχουν κάποιες ώρες 16:9 σε ταινίες και ντοκιμαντές αντιστοίχως.

----------


## ririkonav

Παιδια από τον Αυγοθστο μοθ έχει δώσει χαλασμένο box η ΟΝ και παρ'όλο που τους έχω πάρει τουλαχιστον 50 φορές δεν μου φερνουν καινούργιο. Εχει κανείς να προτείνει κάτι ????

----------


## sportis

Να πας στην σωρου και να πας το παλιο και να παρεις καινουριο.

----------


## atheos71

> Να πας στην σωρου και να πας το παλιο και να παρεις καινουριο.


Aς ελπίσουμε ότι δε θα του δώσουν κάνα tv box του... σωρού!

----------


## alest

Καλησπέρα   Εγώ πρέπει να είμαι πολύ τυχερός τελικά. Πέρα από το γεγονός ότι δεν έχω κανένα προβλημα με τηλέφωνο , ιντερνετ ή tv (πέρα από 2 ημέρες όταν συνέδεαν και άλλον συνδρομητή στη πολυκατοικία ) έχω να αναφέρω και το εξής : Πριν από5 ημέρες πήρα τηλέφωνο την ον και τους είπα ότι χάλασα (το έριξε κάτω περίπου 50 φορές η κόρη μου) το τηλεκοντρολ της tv . Μου είπαν ότι θα με πάρουν τηλ. να μου πουν ποτε θα φερουν καινούριο . μετά από 2 ημέρες μου εστειλαν μήνυμα στο κινητό ότι θα μου το στείλουν την Τετάρτη . Σήμερα λοιπόν ήρθε με courier το καινούριο χειριστήριο (μέχρι και μπαταρίες είχαν μέσα) και μάλιστα χωρίς χρέωση . Ξαναλέω , εγώ χάλασα το προηγούμενο μια χαρά ήταν πριν πέσει για τελευταία φορά !!!!   
 σημείωση : το μήνυμα στο κινητό ήρθε από οtenet !!!!!!

----------


## sportis

πρεπει να εχεις μεγαλο βισμα :Whistle:  :Whistle:

----------


## atheos71

Λογικό είναι , που θά 'πρεπε να συμβαίνει σ' όλους.

----------


## seomeo

> Καλησπέρα   Εγώ πρέπει να είμαι πολύ τυχερός τελικά. Πέρα από το γεγονός ότι δεν έχω κανένα προβλημα με τηλέφωνο , ιντερνετ ή tv (πέρα από 2 ημέρες όταν συνέδεαν και άλλον συνδρομητή στη πολυκατοικία ) έχω να αναφέρω και το εξής : Πριν από5 ημέρες πήρα τηλέφωνο την ον και τους είπα ότι χάλασα (το έριξε κάτω περίπου 50 φορές η κόρη μου) το τηλεκοντρολ της tv . Μου είπαν ότι θα με πάρουν τηλ. να μου πουν ποτε θα φερουν καινούριο . μετά από 2 ημέρες μου εστειλαν μήνυμα στο κινητό ότι θα μου το στείλουν την Τετάρτη . Σήμερα λοιπόν ήρθε με courier το καινούριο χειριστήριο (μέχρι και μπαταρίες είχαν μέσα) και μάλιστα χωρίς χρέωση . Ξαναλέω , εγώ χάλασα το προηγούμενο μια χαρά ήταν πριν πέσει για τελευταία φορά !!!!   
>  σημείωση : το μήνυμα στο κινητό ήρθε από οtenet !!!!!!


η on τελικα είναι των ακρων.... η τέλεια η χάλια  :Wink:

----------


## beatnick

Πλέον έχουν μπεί σταθερά τα κανάλια της NOVA στο ίδιο μενού με τα υπόλοιπα της ΟΝ, από το 500 μέχρι το 600!! Επιτέλους ευκολότερο ζάπινγκ!!!

........Auto merged post: beatnick added 6 Minutes and 39 Seconds later........

Μέχρι να το πω τα ξανάβγαλαν...

----------


## Tem

> Πλέον έχουν μπεί σταθερά τα κανάλια της NOVA στο ίδιο μενού με τα υπόλοιπα της ΟΝ, από το 500 μέχρι το 600!! Επιτέλους ευκολότερο ζάπινγκ!!!
> 
> ........Auto merged post: beatnick added 6 Minutes and 39 Seconds later........
> 
> Μέχρι να το πω τα ξανάβγαλαν...


κάτι ετοιμάζουν κατα πάσα πιθανότητα  :Thinking:

----------


## ririkonav

Παιδες ειμουν στη Σώρου το πρωί , δεν είχε πολύ ουρά , μόνο κάτι γέρους που περίμεναν λίγο εξαγριωμένοι..Δύο πιτσιρίκια με εξυπηρέτησαν και μου έιπαν ότι αυριο θα έρθει το courrier με το box . Ιδωμεν.... :Thinking:

----------


## CMS

> μόνο κάτι γέρους που περίμεναν λίγο εξαγριωμένοι..


δεν ήταν γέροι ... :Razz:  

20άρηδες ήταν που κλείνουνε χρόνο με την ΟΝ ... :Sad: 

οι μεγαλύτερες ηλικίες την βγάζουν δεν την βγάζουν ... :Whistle:

----------


## amora

> δεν ήταν γέροι ... 
> 
> 20άρηδες ήταν που κλείνουνε χρόνο με την ΟΝ ...
> 
> οι μεγαλύτερες ηλικίες την βγάζουν δεν την βγάζουν ...


 :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL: 
 :Respekt:  :Respekt:  :Respekt:

----------


## spiros315

Να ρωτήσω για τα σπασίματα της εικόνας φταίει περισσότερο το margin ή το attenuation?Επειδή τα παρατηρώ συχνα αν κατέβαζα λίγο συγχρονισμό θα έφτιαχνε η κατάσταση?Η μήπως φταίει το καλώδιο ftp made in china και το οποίο είναι 10 μέτρα?Τι να πρωτοκοιτάξω?

----------


## beatnick

Τα σπασίματα μου τα κάνει κι εμένα που έχει att 28dB snr 15dB
Το ftp μου είναι το μαμίσιο οπότε ούτε αυτό φταίει.
Κάτι τρέχει με το δίκτυό τους, υπομονή, θα φτιάξει, όπως έχουν ήδη φτιάξει πολλά άλλα.

----------


## intech

> δεν ήταν γέροι ... 
> 
> 20άρηδες ήταν που κλείνουνε χρόνο με την ΟΝ ...
> 
> οι μεγαλύτερες ηλικίες την βγάζουν δεν την βγάζουν ...


Ελα φιλε CMS  :Laughing: 

Δεν πληρώνουμε Mappet Show. :Bla Bla:

----------


## paixthsss

> Να ρωτήσω για τα σπασίματα της εικόνας φταίει περισσότερο το margin ή το attenuation?Επειδή τα παρατηρώ συχνα αν κατέβαζα λίγο συγχρονισμό θα έφτιαχνε η κατάσταση?Η μήπως φταίει το καλώδιο ftp made in china και το οποίο είναι 10 μέτρα?Τι να πρωτοκοιτάξω?


Τα σπασίματα της εικόνας έχουν να κάνουν γενικά με το να μη μεταδίδεται σωστά το πακέτο των πληροφοριών που έχουν να κάνουν με την τηλεόραση. Μπορεί να είναι θέμα γραμμής μπορεί να είναι και θέμα μετάδοσης των πακέτων της τηλεόρασης που να μην ευθύνεται το ADSL. Μπορεί η γραμμή να είναι τέλεια αλλά να μη μεταδίδεται σωστά το σήμα της τηλεόρασης από τους servers της ΟΝ κάποιες στιγμές. Πολλές φορές λύνεται με restart του router. Να φταίει το καλώδιο από το router μέχρι τον αποκωδικοποιητή το βλέπω δύσκολο.

----------


## beatnick

Έχει κάτι ώρες που τα κανάλια της nova πιάσαν τις θέσεις 501-600 του μενού της On..
Επιτέλους λειτουργεί η υπενθύμιση, μένει μόνο να ανακατανείμουν τα κανάλια για να πάει το mtv μαζί με το rage, και το motorstv μαζί με το sailing channel. 
Ελπίζω να βγάλουν και τη βουλή από το 1, το star και το σκαϊ είναι σημαντικότερα κανάλια... Και να εξαφανιστούν όσα φαίνονται διπλά (tv5, russia today, al jazeera, france 24, world fashion, mad, mega, nova promo)

----------


## gangel

> Έχει κάτι ώρες που τα κανάλια της nova πιάσαν τις θέσεις 501-600 του μενού της On..
> Επιτέλους λειτουργεί η υπενθύμιση, μένει μόνο να ανακατανείμουν τα κανάλια για να πάει το mtv μαζί με το rage, και το motorstv μαζί με το sailing channel. 
> Ελπίζω να βγάλουν και τη βουλή από το 1, το star και το σκαϊ είναι σημαντικότερα κανάλια... Και να εξαφανιστούν όσα φαίνονται διπλά (tv5, russia today, al jazeera, france 24, world fashion, mad, mega, nova promo)


Δεν είναι διπλά! Είναι σε άλλη γλώσσα! πχ tv5 στα αγγλικά και tv5 στα γαλλικά  :Wink:

----------


## Tem

> δεν ήταν γέροι ... 
> 
> 20άρηδες ήταν που κλείνουνε χρόνο με την ΟΝ ...
> 
> οι μεγαλύτερες ηλικίες την βγάζουν δεν την βγάζουν ...


 :One thumb up:  :Worthy:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing: 




> Να ρωτήσω για τα σπασίματα της εικόνας φταίει περισσότερο το margin ή το attenuation?Επειδή τα παρατηρώ συχνα αν κατέβαζα λίγο συγχρονισμό θα έφτιαχνε η κατάσταση?Η μήπως φταίει το καλώδιο ftp made in china και το οποίο είναι 10 μέτρα?Τι να πρωτοκοιτάξω?


αποκλείεται μάλλον να φταίει το καλώδιο.

----------


## evagelos

> Έχει κάτι ώρες που τα κανάλια της nova πιάσαν τις θέσεις 501-600 του μενού της On..
> Επιτέλους λειτουργεί η υπενθύμιση, μένει μόνο να ανακατανείμουν τα κανάλια για να πάει το mtv μαζί με το rage, και το motorstv μαζί με το sailing channel. 
> Ελπίζω να βγάλουν και τη βουλή από το 1, το star και το σκαϊ είναι σημαντικότερα κανάλια... Και να εξαφανιστούν όσα φαίνονται διπλά (tv5, russia today, al jazeera, france 24, world fashion, mad, mega, nova promo)



mtv,motorstv   :Thinking:

----------


## beatnick

> Δεν είναι διπλά! Είναι σε άλλη γλώσσα! πχ tv5 στα αγγλικά και tv5 στα γαλλικά


Δεν υπάρχει αγγλικό tv5 απ'όσο γνωρίζω. Αν κάνω λάθος πές μου σε ποιο κανάλι βρίσκεται. Τα κανάλια που βλέπω διπλά είναι:
Mad 63, 550
Euronews 30, 570
world fashion 60, 561
France24(eng) 32, 573
TV5 50, 575
Al jazeera 31, 576
Russia today 33, 577
Nova promo 21, 600




> mtv,motorstv


mtv είναι το αμερικάνικο μουσικό κανάλι.
motorstv είναι το γαλλικό αθλητικό κανάλι.

----------


## evagelos

Και μπορείτε να δείτε MTV χωρίς να πληρώνετε NOVA?

----------


## Casper

ρε παιδιά,εγώ έκανα την σύνδεση χθες,και μου είπαν οτι πλέον ο αποκωδικοποιητής με το ρούτερ συνδέονται ασύρματα..ισχύει όντως αυτό;

----------


## uhustick06

συγγνώμη αλλά στο πακέτο all in one που έχει και τηλεόραση υπάρχει mtv???εγω δεν έχω βρεί κάτι τέτοιο. Δεν έχω νόβα, αν ξέρει κάποιος ασ μου ανοίξει τα μάτια

----------


## cnp5

Η iptv της On και η iptv της Nova είναι δύο ανεξάρτητα πακέτα από κανάλια... απλός έχουν τον ίδιο αποκωδικοποιητή. Η διαχείριση της Nova γίνεται από την ίδια τη multichoice, η On παρέχει μόνο τον εξοπλισμό και την πλατφόρμα της, για μετάδοση, χωρίς όμως να έχει έλεγχο στο τι πρέπει και τι δε πρέπει να μεταδίδεται. 

Επίσης αν θα προσέξατε το πακέτο της Nova είναι μικρότερο αυτού της δορυφορικής έκδοσης (λείπουν τα Ελληνικά κανάλια πλην του Mega...), η multichoice το δικαιολογεί αυτό λέγοντας ότι εκπέμπονται μέσω της On.

----------


## amora

> Επίσης αν θα προσέξατε το πακέτο της Nova είναι μικρότερο αυτού της δορυφορικής έκδοσης (λείπουν τα Ελληνικά κανάλια πλην του Mega...), η multichoice το δικαιολογεί αυτό λέγοντας ότι εκπέμπονται μέσω της On.


Το οποίο κάνει το πακέτο λιγότερο ελκυστικό για όσους έχουν κακή απ' ευθείας λήψη καναλιών, λόγω του κάκιστου σήματος των ελληνικών καναλιών μέσω ΟΝ. Όχι πως το σήμα της ΝΟΒΑ είναι καλό, αλλά δεν έχει καμία σχέση με της ΟΝ.

----------


## cnp5

> Το οποίο κάνει το πακέτο λιγότερο ελκυστικό για όσους έχουν κακή απ' ευθείας λήψη καναλιών, λόγω του κάκιστου σήματος των ελληνικών καναλιών μέσω ΟΝ. Όχι πως το σήμα της ΝΟΒΑ είναι καλό, αλλά δεν έχει καμία σχέση με της ΟΝ.


Πολύ σωστά...

Δυστυχώς, για την ώρα, τα ελληνικά κανάλια μέσω On είναι από κεραία με πολλά προβλήματα σε ποιότητα εικόνας. Ειδικά η NET και το Μακεδονία δε βλέπονται... τα υπόλοιπα είναι υποφερτά...

----------


## beatnick

> Και μπορείτε να δείτε MTV χωρίς να πληρώνετε NOVA?


Δεν είπα αυτό. Άπλώς εννοούσα ότι θα ήθελα να είναι γκρουπαρισμένα τα κανάλια, και να μην χρειάζεται να πατήσω τριψήφιο για να περάσω από το ένα μουσικό κανάλι στο άλλο, η από το ένα αθλητικό στο άλλο.
Πάντως ότι δεν χρειάζεται να περνάμε από το μενού είναι ήδη ένα πρώτο βήμα.

........Auto merged post: beatnick added 5 Minutes and 11 Seconds later........




> Το οποίο κάνει το πακέτο λιγότερο ελκυστικό για όσους έχουν κακή απ' ευθείας λήψη καναλιών, λόγω του κάκιστου σήματος των ελληνικών καναλιών μέσω ΟΝ. Όχι πως το σήμα της ΝΟΒΑ είναι καλό, αλλά δεν έχει καμία σχέση με της ΟΝ.


Εμένα η άποψη μου είναι να φτιάξουν την ποιότητα των καναλιών On, και να μην αναγκάζεται ο καθένας να πληρώνει Nova για να δεί makedonia.

----------


## evagelos

Μου ήρθε αυτό:

*Spoiler:*





Η On Telecoms φέρνει τώρα στην τηλεόραση σας τρία νέα κανάλια εκπαιδευτικού  χαρακτήρα τα οποία σας δίνουν την δυνατότητα να εμπλουτίσετε τις γνώσεις σας,  παρουσιάζοντας γνωστές και άγνωστες πτυχές και εικόνες της επιστήμης, του  πολιτισμού και του κόσμου μας: το* Discovery Science*, το  *Discovery Civilisation* και το* Discovery Travel &  Living* (κανάλια 80-82). Τα κανάλια είναι συνδρομητικά (με ελεύθερη  πρόσβαση για περιορισμένο χρονικό διάστημα). 




που είναι τα κανάλια γιατί στο 80-82 πιάνω τα ψηφιακά της ΕΡΤ  :Thinking:

----------


## cnp5

> Μου ήρθε αυτό:
> 
> *Spoiler:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Η On Telecoms φέρνει τώρα στην τηλεόραση σας τρία νέα κανάλια εκπαιδευτικού  χαρακτήρα τα οποία σας δίνουν την δυνατότητα να εμπλουτίσετε τις γνώσεις σας,  παρουσιάζοντας γνωστές και άγνωστες πτυχές και εικόνες της επιστήμης, του  πολιτισμού και του κόσμου μας: το* Discovery Science*, το  *Discovery Civilisation* και το* Discovery Travel &  Living* (κανάλια 80-82). Τα κανάλια είναι συνδρομητικά (με ελεύθερη  πρόσβαση για περιορισμένο χρονικό διάστημα). 
> ...


Δεν έχουν μπει ακόμα, φαντάζομαι τις επόμενες ημέρες θα μπουν. Τα ψηφιακά θα μεταφερθούν σε άλλα νούμερα μάλλον...

----------


## WagItchyef

> Δεν έχουν μπει ακόμα, φαντάζομαι τις επόμενες ημέρες θα μπουν. Τα ψηφιακά θα μεταφερθούν σε άλλα νούμερα μάλλον...


Θα μπλέξουμε τα νούμερα μας μου φαίνεται. :-) Στο προαναφερθέν newsletter τα ανέφερε κάτω από τον τίτλο On Cinema αν θυμάμαι καλά. Θα τα πληρώνουμε σαν ταινίες ή κάτι τέτοιο;

----------


## giwrgosth

> Θα μπλέξουμε τα νούμερα μας μου φαίνεται. :-) Στο προαναφερθέν newsletter τα ανέφερε κάτω από τον τίτλο On Cinema αν θυμάμαι καλά. Θα τα πληρώνουμε σαν ταινίες ή κάτι τέτοιο;


Ε ναι, ή συνδρομή με το μήνα, ή pay per view στην καλύτερη περίπτωση. Τα ελεύθερα κανάλια με την απαράδεκτη εικόνα και τη φτηνή τιμή των 3 ευρώ είναι το τυράκι, ο καθένας μας δεν το υπολογίζει όταν κάνει συνδρομη στην ΟΝ, τα λεφτά θα είναι τα κανάλια που θα βάλει με συνδρομή κάποια στιγμή, ελεύθερα στην αρχή να γλυκαθεί ο κόσμος και μετά με πληρωμή.

----------


## Tem

> Ε ναι, ή συνδρομή με το μήνα, ή pay per view στην καλύτερη περίπτωση. Τα ελεύθερα κανάλια με την απαράδεκτη εικόνα και τη φτηνή τιμή των 3 ευρώ είναι το τυράκι, ο καθένας μας δεν το υπολογίζει όταν κάνει συνδρομη στην ΟΝ, τα λεφτά θα είναι τα κανάλια που θα βάλει με συνδρομή κάποια στιγμή, ελεύθερα στην αρχή να γλυκαθεί ο κόσμος και μετά με πληρωμή.


αρκεί τουλάχιστον να έχουν καλή ποιότητα

----------


## evagelos

Ναι αλλά πρώτα μας στέλνουν ενημερωτικό ότι το ενεργοποίησαν ... κει μεταααααα τα βλέπουμε εμείς.
που είναι τα νέα κανάλια;

----------


## beatnick

Πάλι εξαφανίστηκαν τα κανάλια της nova από το 501-600... κρυφτό παίζουν;
Αλλά μάλλον θα αλλάξουν όλα τα κανάλια νούμερα, και βλέπω να μας αλλάζουν και το μενού (που έχει τα χάλια του).
Υπομονή και τα πάντα θα φτιάξουν.

----------


## Tem

ας μάθουν να προσφέρουν καλή ποιότητα τηλεόρασης πρώτα και μετά να δώσουν και άλλα κανάλια.
Απόλυτα ερασιτεχνική προσπάθεια  :Thumb down:

----------


## atheos71

> Απόλυτα ερασιτεχνική προσπάθεια


Σε όλες τις παρεχόμενες υπηρεσίες :Thumb down:  :Thumb down:

----------


## Tem

> Σε όλες τις παρεχόμενες υπηρεσίες


συμφωνώ :One thumb up: 
Απλά η τηλεόραση είναι το αποκορύφωμα  :Thumb down:

----------


## evagelos

Αν είχαν και αντίπαλο θα ήταν πιο καλά τώρα που παίζουν μόνοι τους ...

----------


## grtt

Μα που είναι αυτά τα κανάλια;  :Evil:  Ακόμα να τα δούμε;;;;;

----------


## atheos71

Γιατί αυτά που υπάρχουν τα βλέπουν *όλοι* οι συνδρομητές απροβλημάτιστα; :Razz:

----------


## seomeo

εγω εβαλα πιατο παντος και οταν τελειωσει ο χρονος...bye bye ip tv :One thumb up:

----------


## Tem

> εγω εβαλα πιατο παντος και οταν τελειωσει ο χρονος...bye bye ip tv


απόλυτα λογική η κίνησή σου  :One thumb up:

----------


## pan.nl

Καλά, δε νομίζω πως είναι σωστό να καταδικάζουμε την IPTV, επειδή η On τα έκανε μαντάρα. Τόσο χάλια είναι η ποιότητα της εικόνας?

----------


## papakion

Σε μερικους ναι σε μερικούς οχι...παιζει ρολο η γραμμή (αλλά και μερικές φορές η Οn πυ από οτι φαινεται πειραματίζεται ακόμα με τις κωδικοποιησεις MPEG-2 MPEG-4)

----------


## cnp5

> Καλά, δε νομίζω πως είναι σωστό να καταδικάζουμε την IPTV, επειδή η On τα έκανε μαντάρα. Τόσο χάλια είναι η ποιότητα της εικόνας?


Τα Ελληνικά κανάλια τα λαμβάνει η On μέσω κεραίας. Αυτό έχει σαν αποτέλεσμα να μην έχουν και το καλύτερο δυνατό σήμα. Ειδικά η ΝΕΤ και το Μακεδονία είναι πολύ χάλια με τη μεν ΝΕΤ το πρόβλημα να είναι το contrast, με τη δε Μακεδονία η κακή λήψη. 
Από τα ξένα κανάλια (μαζί με το Rage TV και το MAD που λαμβάνονται μέσω δορυφόρου) η ποιότητα είναι πάρα πολύ καλή. Το ίδιο ισχύει και για τη Nova που η ποιότητα είναι ίδια με αυτή της δορυφορικής λήψης. 
Όλα τα παραπάνω είναι σε τηλεόραση Standard Definition CRT 29" και σύνδεση με SCART.

----------


## George_v

Ισως αν καποια στιγμη γινουν ψηφιακα τα καναλια να εχουν καλη αποδοση!

----------


## serpiko1951

Τελικα ο αποκωδικοποιητης που εχει scart καλωδιο μπορει να συνδεθει με εξοδο καρτας τηλεορασης στον υπολογιστη ?

----------


## Tem

> Τα Ελληνικά κανάλια τα λαμβάνει η On μέσω κεραίας. Αυτό έχει σαν αποτέλεσμα να μην έχουν και το καλύτερο δυνατό σήμα. Ειδικά η ΝΕΤ και το Μακεδονία είναι πολύ χάλια με τη μεν ΝΕΤ το πρόβλημα να είναι το contrast, με τη δε Μακεδονία η κακή λήψη.


  απορώ γιατί δεν μπορεί να βελτιωθεί η εικόνα της ΝΕΤ  :Thinking:

----------


## papakion

Γιατι προφανώς υπάρχει πρόβλημα στην κωδικοποίηση και όχι στην λήψη φίλε Tem.

----------


## davinci_

Παιδιά μιας και η ταχύτητα μου με την ον (4mbps) δεν είναι αρκετή ώστε να δουλέψει η υπηρεσία τηλεόρασης ,μπορώ να ΄ζητήσω να με υποβιβάσουν απο το όλα σε ένα ,στο πακέτο με internet και τηλεφωνία ?Το έχει επιτύχει κανείς ?

----------


## atheos71

> Παιδιά μιας και η ταχύτητα μου με την ον (4mbps) δεν είναι αρκετή ώστε να δουλέψει η υπηρεσία τηλεόρασης ,μπορώ να ΄ζητήσω να με υποβιβάσουν απο το όλα σε ένα ,στο πακέτο με internet και τηλεφωνία ?Το έχει επιτύχει κανείς ?


 
Noμίζω πως ναι , μπορείς να το κάνεις.

----------


## WagItchyef

> Παιδιά μιας και η ταχύτητα μου με την ον (4mbps) δεν είναι αρκετή ώστε να δουλέψει η υπηρεσία τηλεόρασης ,μπορώ να ΄ζητήσω να με υποβιβάσουν απο το όλα σε ένα ,στο πακέτο με internet και τηλεφωνία ?Το έχει επιτύχει κανείς ?



Αυτό λέει η λογική. Και αν είναι λογικοί, θα πρέπει να το θεωρήσουν προφανές για όλους τους πελάτες τους που κλειδώνουν σε χαμηλές ταχύτητες, και να τους ειδοποιούν από μόνοι τους.

----------


## dandri

Απο σημερα το μεσημερι δεν εχω τηλεοραση μεσω ΟΝ.

----------


## intech

> Απο σημερα το μεσημερι δεν εχω τηλεοραση μεσω ΟΝ.


Με βάση τα στατιστικά σου, χρειαζεται reset η mullticast κάρτα στο DSLAM.
Τ/Φ η email στην ΟΝ με αναφορά στο οτι Η MULTICAST CART χρειάζεται Reset.
Να επιμένεις πολύ.

----------


## seomeo

κανενα νεο σχετικα με καινουρια καναλια?

 :Evil:

----------


## cnp5

Επιτέλους ήρθαν και τα 3 νέα κανάλια του Discovery:

71 Discovery Civilizations
72 Discovery Science
73 Discovery Travel & Living

Τελικά κατάλαβαν ότι τα κανάλια 80-83 είναι κατειλημμένα από τα ψηφιακά της ΕΡΤ  :Smile: 

Να μη ξεχνάμε ότι, επίσημα, το Baby TV (κανάλι 70) σταματάει να είναι δωρεάν από το Σάββατο 1η Μαρτίου.

----------


## CMS

> Επιτέλους ήρθαν και τα 3 νέα κανάλια του Discovery:
> 
> 71 Discovery Civilizations
> 72 Discovery Science
> 73 Discovery Travel & Living
> 
> Τελικά κατάλαβαν ότι τα κανάλια 80-83 είναι κατειλημμένα από τα ψηφιακά της ΕΡΤ 
> 
> Να μη ξεχνάμε ότι, επίσημα, το Baby TV (κανάλι 70) σταματάει να είναι δωρεάν από το Σάββατο 1η Μαρτίου.


 :One thumb up:  :Clap:  :Worthy: 

μέχρι πότε θα είναι δωρεάν ? ισχύει το τέλος Φεβρουαρίου ? μα είναι αύριο ... :Sad:

----------


## makiro3

> μέχρι πότε θα είναι δωρεάν ? ισχύει το τέλος Φεβρουαρίου ? μα είναι αύριο ...


Τρέξτε να προλάβουμε.
Το αφεντικό τρελάθηκε.......μεγααααααααααλες προσφορές.

Δυο ημέρες δωρεάν :Razz:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## cnp5

> μέχρι πότε θα είναι δωρεάν ? ισχύει το τέλος Φεβρουαρίου ? μα είναι αύριο ...


Τέλος Φεβρουαρίου για το Baby TV, για τα καινούργια... φαντάζομαι, και ελπίζω, τέλος Μαρτίου το λιγότερο...

Το Baby TV το έχουμε καιρό τώρα, από τον Δεκέμβριο αν θυμάμαι καλά...

----------


## makiro3

Τους παρεξήγησα......... :Twisted Evil:

----------


## cnp5

Έβγαλαν και δελτίο τύπου  :Smile:

----------


## CMS

> Τέλος Φεβρουαρίου για το Baby TV, για τα καινούργια... φαντάζομαι, και ελπίζω, τέλος Μαρτίου το λιγότερο...
> 
> Το Baby TV το έχουμε καιρό τώρα, από τον Δεκέμβριο αν θυμάμαι καλά...


ξανά  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Worthy:  :Respekt: 

τα κανάλια αυτά ήταν όλα τα λεφτά ... αν βάλουν και κανένα ποδοσφαιροκάναλο ... θα ψωνίσω το πακέτο σίγουρα ...  :One thumb up: 


*Spoiler:*




			και χωρίς το ποδόσφαιρο πάλι θα ψωνίσω ... :Cool:  αλλά πόσο θα πάει το μαλλί ? :Thinking:

----------


## SpUga5

Θετικότατη εξέλιξη!!!
Απορία: Όταν λένε μικρή μηνιαία συνδρομή τι εννοούν?? :Thinking: 
Εσείς πόσα είσαστε διατεθειμένοι να δώσετε για το συγκεκριμένο πακέτο??

----------


## makiro3

> ξανά 
> 
> τα κανάλια αυτά ήταν όλα τα λεφτά ... αν βάλουν και κανένα ποδοσφαιροκάναλο ... θα ψωνίσω το πακέτο σίγουρα ... 
> 
> 
> *Spoiler:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Off Topic


		Να βλέπεις τον Παναθηναικό θες;;;; :Razz:

----------


## CMS

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Να βλέπεις τον Παναθηναικό θες;;;;




Off Topic


 :Laughing:  όλους τους άλλους εκτός από αυτόν ... ακόμα και τίτλο να πάρει ...πάλι έξαλλος θάμαι ... :Twisted Evil:

----------


## psyxakias

Προβληματισμό εμένα μου δημιουργεί το γεγονός ότι χρειάζεται επιπλέον συνδρομή (μικρή ή μεγάλη) για όταν προσθέτουν έστω και 4 κανάλια. Έτσι θα πάει μπροστά η IPTV;  :Thinking:

----------


## papakion

Ελπίζω να μην το κάνουν πακέτο. Να μπορεί ο καθένας μας να επιλέγει ποιό/ά κανάλι/α θελει και να έχει χρέωση για το κάθε κανάλι.
π.χ. ειμαι διατεθημένος να βλέπω baby tv σημερα... και ενα discovery... σε 2 χρονια το baby tv θελω να το κόψω αλλά το discovery να παραμεινει.
Ευελιξία, αλλωστε είναι δυνατότητες που μια IPTV μπορεί να τις προσφέρει. Δεν βλέπω λόγο να μην γινει ετσι.
3€/κανάλι το μήνα καλά ειναι?




> Προβληματισμό εμένα μου δημιουργεί το γεγονός ότι χρειάζεται επιπλέον συνδρομή (μικρή ή μεγάλη) για όταν προσθέτουν έστω και 4 κανάλια. Έτσι θα πάει μπροστά η IPTV;


Νομίζω οτι στην περίπτωση της On ήδη ειναι πάρα πολύ χαμηλά η τιμη του πακέτου. Και (αν και θα ηταν ωραια το τσαμπα) το να βαλει επιπλέον καναλια με χρεωση δεν το βρισκω κακό.

----------


## SpUga5

Μην ξεχνάτε τη συνεργασία που έχει η Ον με την ΝΟΒΑ, όλο και κάποια συμφωνία θα υπάρχει πίσω από αυτή τη κίνηση για να μην βγεί χαμένη η νόβα, ίσως μέρος αυτής της μηνιαίας συνδρομής να πηγαίνει στα ταμεία της...(Υποθέσεις πάντα)

----------


## papakion

Κατσε να δει η Nova ποιος θα την αγορασει και μετά θα τα τακτοποιησει και αυτα

----------


## amora

Μην ξεχνάμε ότι το φθηνό πακέτο της ΟΝ είναι πρόβλημα για την ίδια από πλευράς εσόδων και η IPTV είναι ο τρόπος να αυξήσει το ARPU της. Δεν είναι τυχαίο που αυτό γίνεται μετά από ένα χρόνο λειτουργίας και την απόκτηση κρίσιμης μάζας συνδρομητών.

----------


## cnp5

> Προβληματισμό εμένα μου δημιουργεί το γεγονός ότι χρειάζεται επιπλέον συνδρομή (μικρή ή μεγάλη) για όταν προσθέτουν έστω και 4 κανάλια. Έτσι θα πάει μπροστά η IPTV;


Όταν είχαμε συναντηθεί με εκπροσώπους της εταιρίας, τους είχαμε θέσει σαν πρόβλημα την έλλειψη καναλιών εκπαιδευτικού περιεχομένου (ντοκιμαντέρ κτλ) από την πλατφόρμα της On Telecoms. Η απάντησή τους ήταν σαφής, προσπαθούν συνέχεια να κλείσουν συμφωνίες με κανάλια για νέες προσθήκες στην πλατφόρμα τους. Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι κανένα από τα κανάλια δεν είναι δωρεάν (εκτός του Αλ-Τζαζίρα που έχουν ιδιαίτερη σχέση  και λαμβάνουν το πρόγραμμα εντελώς δωρεάν).
Για τα υπόλοιπα υπάρχει κόστος. Το θεωρώ φυσιολογικό να αποφασίσει η On να δώσει κάποια κανάλια σε συνδρομητική βάση (σαν τη Nova) για να κρατήσει το κόστος της IPTV σε φυσιολογικά/λογικά επίπεδα.




> Μην ξεχνάτε τη συνεργασία που έχει η Ον με την ΝΟΒΑ, όλο και κάποια συμφωνία θα υπάρχει πίσω από αυτή τη κίνηση για να μην βγεί χαμένη η νόβα, ίσως μέρος αυτής της μηνιαίας συνδρομής να πηγαίνει στα ταμεία της...(Υποθέσεις πάντα)


Ο λόγος που η On δε μπορούσε να μας δώσει τα κανάλια του Discovery ή του Animal Planet κτλ και μας δίνει άλλες αντίστοιχες παραγωγές της ίδιας εταιρίας, είναι ακριβώς το ότι η Nova έχει τα δικαιώματα εκπομπής στην Ελλάδα.
Σύμφωνα με την On, η συνδρομή στη Nova μέσω OnTelecoms, δεν δίνει κάποιο κέρδος στην ίδια την On, καθώς όλο το ποσό της συνδρομή καταλήγει στη Multichoice. Ο λόγος που η On έχει κάνει τέτοια συμφωνία, είναι γιατί θέλει τη Nova σαν μέσο προσέλκυσης πελατών (Marketing).

----------


## papakion

> (εκτός του Αλ-Τζαζίρα *που έχουν ιδιαίτερη σχέση*  και λαμβάνουν το πρόγραμμα εντελώς δωρεάν).


wow! λετε να βρει ο Μακης κανα υποδικτυο υποκλοπων και τρομοκρατιας??  :Fez:

----------


## cnp5

> wow! λετε να βρει ο Μακης κανα υποδικτυο υποκλοπων και τρομοκρατιας??




Off Topic


		Οι Ταλιμπάν της OnTelecoms;  :Wink:

----------


## papakion

:ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL: 

Αυτο ταιριαζει καλύτερα!

----------


## spiros315

Οταν η ον δώσει στο λαό όλες τις δυνατότητες του sagem μπορεί να κάνει πραγματικά η διαφορά.Μη ξεχνάμε οτι το μηχανάκι αυτο υπστηρίζει hd.Εαν η ον φέρει high definition θα κάνει το μεγάλο μπαμ αν και φαντάζει δύσκολο με τις τωρινές προδιαγραφές του adsl.

----------


## cnp5

Λοιπόν, πολλοί από εσάς ξέρουν ότι μερικά παιδιά στο forum της OnTelecoms έχουμε κάποια "στενή" επαφή με στελέχη της On, λόγο των παλαιότερων επισκέψεών μας εκεί. 
Τα παρακάτω ελπίζω να ξεκαθαρίσουν κάποια πράγματα σχετικά με τα pay per view κανάλια και το κόστος τους καθώς και με τις νέες υπηρεσίες που υπάρχουν στο On Cinema. Η επίσημη ανακοίνωση θα γίνει εντός των επόμενων εβδομάδων, αλλά μου είπαν ότι μπορώ να τα αναφέρω από τώρα εδώ.

*OnTV*
Τα κανάλια BabyTV, Discovery Civilizations, Discovery Science και Discovery Travel and Living θα παραμείνουν ανοικτά έως το τέλος Μαρτίου.Το μηνιαίο κόστος για τα κανάλια αυτά μετά το τέλος Μαρτίου θα είναι:
*και τα 3 κανάλια, Discovery Civilizations, Discovery Science και Discovery Travel and Living
Θα μπορούμε να διαλέξουμε αν θέλουμε μόνο το BabyTV ή τα Discovery channels ή φυσικά και τα δύο (κόστος και των τεσσάρων καναλιών θα είναι 8.5€).2-3 κανάλια, αγγλόφωνα θα προστεθούν τον Μάρτιο (δε διευκρινίστηκε αν θα είναι και αυτά pay per view). Το περιεχόμενό τους θα είναι τύπου ριάλιτι και πιθανότατα το poker channel (όλα τα χαρτόμουτρα μαζευτείτε  :Wink:  ).

*OnCinema*
Θα έχετε προσέξει τη νέα κατηγορία Johny Walker movies στο κατάλογο του OnCinema. Οι 20 ταινίες στη κατηγορία αυτή κοστίζουν η κάθε μια από 0.99€. Η προσφορά αυτή θα συνεχιστεί μέχρι το τέλος Μαρτίου και αναλόγως της αποδοχής από τους πελάτες θα συνεχίσει ή θα διακοπεί.Μια νέα κατηγορία έχει προστεθεί επίσης στις ελληνικές ταινίες, αυτή είναι οι Θεατρικές παραστάσεις. Μια αρκετά ενδιαφέρουσα (κατά τη γνώμη μου πάντα) κατηγορία και κάτι που δύσκολα μπορείς να βρεις αλλού. Αν κοιτάξετε στη λίστα των παραστάσεων θα δείτε ότι οι τιμές είναι ακριβές για τη διάρκειά τους... και μετά από ερώτησή μου, _"δεν είναι φυσιολογικό να χρεώνετε μια παράσταση μεγέθους 5-20 λεπτών, με τιμή αντίστοιχη μια ταινίας!"_, μου απάντησαν ότι η διάρκεια προβολής έχει καταχωρηθεί λάθος στο σύστημά τους και μέχρι τη Δευτέρα θα το διορθώσουν...

Σε αναμονή για τις επίσημες ανακοινώσεις ποια  :Smile:

----------


## darax

Oι τιμές πρέπει να είναι συμβολικές και προσιτές για όλους, πάντως είναι σε σωστό δρόμο.Περιμένουμε και άλλα απο την Οn...

----------


## papakion

> Λοιπόν, πολλοί από εσάς ξέρουν ότι μερικά παιδιά στο forum της OnTelecoms έχουμε κάποια "στενή" επαφή με στελέχη της On, λόγο των παλαιότερων επισκέψεών μας εκεί. 
> Τα παρακάτω ελπίζω να ξεκαθαρίσουν κάποια πράγματα σχετικά με τα pay per view κανάλια και το κόστος τους καθώς και με τις νέες υπηρεσίες που υπάρχουν στο On Cinema. Η επίσημη ανακοίνωση θα γίνει εντός των επόμενων εβδομάδων, αλλά μου είπαν ότι μπορώ να τα αναφέρω από τώρα εδώ.
> 
> *OnTV*
> Τα κανάλια BabyTV, Discovery Civilizations, Discovery Science και Discovery Travel and Living θα παραμείνουν ανοικτά έως το τέλος Μαρτίου.Το μηνιαίο κόστος για τα κανάλια αυτά μετά το τέλος Μαρτίου θα είναι:
> *και τα 3 κανάλια, Discovery Civilizations, Discovery Science και Discovery Travel and Living
> Θα μπορούμε να διαλέξουμε αν θέλουμε μόνο το BabyTV ή τα Discovery channels ή φυσικά και τα δύο (κόστος και των τεσσάρων καναλιών θα είναι 8.5€).2-3 κανάλια, αγγλόφωνα θα προστεθούν τον Μάρτιο (δε διευκρινίστηκε αν θα είναι και αυτά pay per view). Το περιεχόμενό τους θα είναι τύπου ριάλιτι και πιθανότατα το poker channel (όλα τα χαρτόμουτρα μαζευτείτε  ).
> 
> *OnCinema*
> ...


 :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  Κωστα  :Painter:  χαχαχα νομιζω ότι λογικότατες οι τιμές! Μπραβο On!

----------


## Yiannis K

Σε λίγο θα πληρώνονται και τα ελεύθερα κανάλια γιατί προς το παρόν η ΟΝ τα "υποκλέπτει" μέσω κεραίας (γιαυτό δεν είναι ψηφιακά τα κανάλια) χωρίς συμβάσεις αναμετάδοσης - κόστος, για να παράσχει ΠΑΡΟΧΗ ΥΠΗΡΕΣΙΩΝ IPTV. Υπάρχουν υποθέσεις αντιδικιών σε εξέλιξη. Αυτό είναι και ένα από το πρόβλημα που οι Forthnet, HOL κλπ δεν έχουν ξεκινήσει τα δικά τους IPTV...

----------


## cnp5

> Σε λίγο θα πληρώνονται και τα ελεύθερα κανάλια γιατί προς το παρόν η ΟΝ τα "υποκλέπτει" μέσω κεραίας (γιαυτό δεν είναι ψηφιακά τα κανάλια) χωρίς συμβάσεις αναμετάδοσης - κόστος, για να παράσχει ΠΑΡΟΧΗ ΥΠΗΡΕΣΙΩΝ IPTV. Υπάρχουν υποθέσεις αντιδικιών σε εξέλιξη. Αυτό είναι και ένα από το πρόβλημα που οι Forthnet, HOL κλπ δεν έχουν ξεκινήσει τα δικά τους IPTV...


Έχουν την υποδομή όμως ε (η HOL και η Forthnet...); Και από που βγάζεις το συμπέρασμα ότι θα πληρώνουμε για τα ελεύθερα; 

Για το περί δικαιωμάτων και δικαστηρίων γενικότερα για τα Ελληνικά κανάλια, πανελλαδικής εμβέλειας που μεταδίδονται δωρεάν, πολύ θα ήθελα να δω κάποιο σχετικό άρθρο ή κείμενο σε εφημερίδα. Όχι τίποτε άλλο, αλλά για να μάθουμε περισσότερα από τα έσω της On για το θέμα.

----------


## CMS

ποια υποκλοπή ακριβώς κάνει στα ελεύθερα κανάλια ? αφού λειτουργεί σαν δωρεάν αναμεταδότης τους μάλιστα εκεί που δεν μπορούν εκείνοι .... μακάρι δηλαδή όλοι οι πάροχοι να αναμετέδιδαν τα σήμα των ελεύθερων καναλιών ..γιατί απλά πολλοί από τις κεραίες δεν πιάνουν τα κανάλια ... καλύτερη μετάδοση σημαίνει έμμεσα καλύτερα έσοδα για αυτούς από την απήχηση των διαφημίσεων  ... πόσο δηλαδή είναι ηλίθια τα κανάλια (απλά δεν είναι) να μην θέλουν έστω και έμμεσα την δωρεάν καλύτερη μετάδοσή τους στην Ηλιούπολη, στον Άλιμο και τόσες άλλες περιοχές που δεν λαμβάνουν καλά ...? :Wink:

----------


## semaggm

Καλησπέρα σε όλους,

Συγνώμη αν η ερώτηση είναι off topic ή έχει ήδη απαντηθεί, αλλά δεν κατάφερα να βρω κάτι σχετικό και μου έκανε εντύπωση.
Υπάρχει τρόπος εγγραφής της IPTV στον υπολογιστή σε file; Υπάρχει κανάς sw τρόπος ή μέσω της usb πόρτας που έχει το sagem π.χ. ;

Έτσι ρωτάω από περιέργεια ;-)

Ευχαριστώ και καλή συνέχεια.

----------


## papakion

Όχι φίλε μου δεν υπάρχει τροπος γιατι ο αποκωδικοποιητής κάνει register στους multicast servers μεσω του Pirelli μονο.
Η usb ειναι απενεργοποιημένη στο Sagem (μονο ρευμα δινει αν σε ενδιαφέρει)

----------


## atheos71

Bλέπω το θέμα τηλεόραση να εξελίσσεται σιγά-σιγά στο δυνατό σημείο της ΟΝ.Θα δούμε ...

----------


## amora

> Έχουν την υποδομή όμως ε (η HOL και η Forthnet...);


Δε την έχουν ακόμη. Ψάχνουν για προμηθευτές.

----------


## evagelos

Πάντος το 88 λεπτά το έχει και στα Johnie Walker (0,99) και στα κανονικά (2,49) !!!

----------


## atheos71

> Πάντος το 88 λεπτά το έχει και στα Johnie Walker (0,99) και στα κανονικά (2,49) !!!


Έχεις κι ένα μπουκάλι συνοδευτικό της ταινίας ... :Razz:

----------


## dimitris_74

eurosport ειναι το θέμα να δώσουν. εστω και το FTA.

----------


## CMS

> eurosport ειναι το θέμα να δώσουν. εστω και το FTA.


μας είχανε πει τότε ότι τα δικαιώματά του είναι πανάκριβα ... :Wink: 

μόνο για το Al Jazzera sport το σκεφτόντουσαν μετά από πρόταση που τους έκανε ο φίλτατος grphoto ...αλλά δεν ξέρουμε τί έγινε με αυτό ...

αλλά σίγουρα αυτό πια έμεινε ..ένα καλό αθλητικό κανάλι με ποδόσφαιρο των κορυφαίων ευρωπαϊκων πρωταθλημάτων ... δύσκολο ...αλλά με κάποια συνδρομή ίσως ... 


*Spoiler:*




			άντε να δούμε πόσο θα πάει τελικά το μαλλί με την IPTV  :Razz:

----------


## omada_pyravlos

Προτείνετε τo Bar&#231;a TV αγαπητοί συνμφορουμίτες. Με συνδρομή αν είναι.

----------


## jig

Τα Discovery δε εχουν υποτιτλους.
Γνωριζουμε αν θα βαλουν?

----------


## WagItchyef

> Σε λίγο θα πληρώνονται και τα ελεύθερα κανάλια


Μα ήδη πληρώνουμε extra πάγιο για την TV.

----------


## cmantas

σε 5 χρονια ολα τα καναλια θα ειναι free μεσω ιντερνετ, ηδη η skype αρχισε τετοια υπηρεσια....ασε το αλλο..που τα ελληνικα καναλια δεν βλεπονται

----------


## intech

> σε 5 χρονια ολα τα καναλια θα ειναι free μεσω ιντερνετ, ηδη η skype αρχισε τετοια υπηρεσια....ασε το αλλο..που τα ελληνικα καναλια δεν βλεπονται


Γνωρίζοντας το κόστος και την τεχνολογία που απαιτείται, αξιόπιστη και free  IPTV μέσω  internet αργεί πολύ ( το κοστος της i-SSW πλατφόρμας απο μονο του τα λέει ολα)

----------


## Assos

Μολις ελαβα ενα ενημερωτικο εμαιλ απ΄την On για αλλα δυο καναλια που θα βαλουν αυτο το μηνα..




> ...
> Άλλα δύο νέα θεματικά κανάλια προστίθενται στην τηλεόραση της ΟΝ αυτόν τον μήνα: το *Zone Club*, που απευθύνεται στην σύγχρονη γυναίκα, και το *Zone Reality* (πρώην γνωστό ως Reality TV), που κατέκτησε το ενδιαφέρον των τηλεθεατών παγκοσμίως με τις αληθινές εικόνες και ιστορίες του από την καθημερινή ζωή. ...

----------


## ghbgr

αρκετά καλές οι τιμές για τα Discovery.. δε λέω .. Ας ελπίσουμε και σε αντίστοιχη συνέχεια .. αν ειναι να μας δίνει καναλια που μας αρέσεουν πραγαματικα και να ζητάει απο 3 ευρώ το καθένα .. μια χαρα .. όχι όπως nova δίνεις 60 (τα οποία δεν ειναι βέβαια παρα πολλά αλλα .. ) κ σε ενδιαφέρουν στην ούσια 3 αντε 4 κανάλια..
Επίσης .. 
..ξέρω ότι ειναι απίθανο .. αλλα κανα μουσικό κανάλι σαν το Mezzo της Nova (Classic - Jazz) θα μου άρεσε πολύ .....  :Razz:  αλλα δεν το βλέπω ..  :Sad:

----------


## Tem

η τηλεόραση βελτιώνεται διαρκώς  :One thumb up:

----------


## giwrgosth

> η τηλεόραση βελτιώνεται διαρκώς


Η τηλεόραση επί πληρωμή εννοείς φαντάζομαι, γιατί στην ελεύθερη δεν έχω δει να έχει αλλάξει κάτι.

----------


## atheos71

Ό,τι πληρώνεις παίρνεις!
Θα μου και το πακέτο κάθε μήνα το πληρώνουμε ...

----------


## cnp5

> Η τηλεόραση επί πληρωμή εννοείς φαντάζομαι, γιατί στην ελεύθερη δεν έχω δει να έχει αλλάξει κάτι.


Ελεύθερα δεν είναι μόνο τα 12 Ελληνικά κανάλια... έχει και άλλα που δε τα πληρώνουμε έξτρα και η ποιότητα είναι πάρα πολύ καλή...

----------


## atheos71

Πόσα ,περίπου, είναι τα ελεύθερα κανάλια ,ελληνικά και ξένα;

----------


## cpnemo

> Πόσα ,περίπου, είναι τα ελεύθερα κανάλια ,ελληνικά και ξένα;


Μπορείς να δεις εδώ

----------


## atheos71

Eυχαριστώ για την υπενθύμιση. :One thumb up: 
Απόρροια της ελάχιστης ενασχόλησης με την iptv!

----------


## giwrgosth

Προχτές έβαλα στην πρίζα τον Sagem μετά από αρκετές μέρες και αντί να ξεκινήσει κανονικά έβγαλε στο display 01 και δύο παύλες που αναβόσβηναν και δεν δεχόταν καμία εντολή από το τηλεκοντρόλ. Του έκανα μερικά reset αλλά τίποτα. Κάλεσα την τεχνική εξυπηρέτηση ( :ROFL: ) να δω τι έχει το ρημάδι, γιατί λογικά κάποιος κωδικός λάθους ήταν ή κάτι άλλο που θα το αναφέρει το service manual και θα μπορούσε να μου πει ο τεχνικός (?), αλλά δεν μπόρεσα να βρω άκρη, αφού με ρωτούσε άσχετα πράγματα, όπως με τι ταχύτητα κατεβάζω, αν το τηλέφωνο λειτουργεί κανονικά, αν η φασολάδα με ενοχλεί στο στομάχι κλπ. Μετά από λίγο το 01 έγινε 02, 03, 04 και ξεκίνησε κανονικά, αφού έκανε restart. Να υποθέσω ότι του έκαναν αναβάθμιση, ή είναι κάτι άλλο? Προσπάθησα να πω στον τεχνικό (?) την έκδοση firmware του Sagem μήπως και καταλάβει αν όντως αναβαθίστηκε, αλλά μου είπε ότι αυτά τα νούμερα που γράφει ο δέκτης σαν έκδοση λογισμικού κλπ δεν παίζουν ρόλο και ότι το έκανε γιατί τον είχα βγάλει από την πρίζα!

----------


## papakion

χαχαχαχχαχααα καλό!

Παντως απο αλλους που εχω ακουσει, οταν δειχνει 01-- μετά 02-- κοκ ο αποκωδικοποιητής κανει αναβάθμιση εκεινη την στιγμή και καλό ειναι να μην τον κλείνουμε απο το ρευμα.

----------


## dimitris_74

συνηθως πάει
04
03
02
01


*Spoiler:*




			 μπουμ  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## aponbdismenos

οταν παιζει καλη ειναι η τηλεοραση
αλλα οταν σου αρχισουνε τις περικοπες στην ταχυτητα
πληρωνε χωρις να βλεπεις...

και ολοι περνανε μια τετοια περιοδο, οποιον και να ρωτησεις
απο μερικες ωρες μεχρι και 40 μερες (αρκει να κανει κανεις μια βολτα εδω τριγυρω και θα διαβασει διαφορα)
 :Whistle: 

γι αυτο σκεψου πριν τα παρεις "ολα" μηπως δεν παιζει ΤΙΠΟΤΑ

----------


## cmantas

ρε παιδια μια ερωτηση, εκτος απο σκαι, ΄καποτε την ΕΡΤ (π.χ. οταν εχει νεο σινεμα) και το καναλι της βουλης (και καποιες cult σειρες απο το μακεδονια), ειναι δυνατον αν δει ενας λογικος ανθρωπος σημερα ελληνικη τηλεοραση; πρωτιμω να δωσω 2-3 ευρω κ να βλεπω κατι καλο παρα τα αυτιστικα στο δελτιο των 8 ή την συλλογη ατομων με νοητικη ανεπαρκεια στην πανια. και στην τελικη απο ειδησεις πλεον εχουν χασει την μπαλα τα καναλια, μονο ο σκαι παιζει καλα. εδω στο π.χ. 8ιβετ γινεται της πουτανας, γινονται τοσα και στα καναλακια ασχολουνται με τα παραθυρα. 

ελπιζω και σε ενα history channel και κανα comedy channel

----------


## pirobola

Αυτήν την στιγμή που πάω να ανοίξω την τηλεώραση εμφανίζει το μήνυμα ότι προσωρινά μετά από απαίτιση η υπηρεσία βίντεο είναι εκτός λειτουργίας, Γνωρίζουμε το πρόβλημα ή γιατί εμφανίζεται αυτό.

----------


## Tem

> Αυτήν την στιγμή που πάω να ανοίξω την τηλεώραση εμφανίζει το μήνυμα ότι προσωρινά μετά από απαίτιση η υπηρεσία βίντεο είναι εκτός λειτουργίας, Γνωρίζουμε το πρόβλημα ή γιατί εμφανίζεται αυτό.


σβήσε το tv box και άνοιξέ το πάλι. Συνηθισμένο θα έλεγα πρόβλημα.

----------


## grphoto

> ρε παιδια μια ερωτηση, εκτος απο σκαι, ΄καποτε την ΕΡΤ (π.χ. οταν εχει νεο σινεμα) και το καναλι της βουλης (και καποιες cult σειρες απο το μακεδονια), ειναι δυνατον αν δει ενας λογικος ανθρωπος σημερα ελληνικη τηλεοραση; πρωτιμω να δωσω 2-3 ευρω κ να βλεπω κατι καλο παρα τα αυτιστικα στο δελτιο των 8 ή την συλλογη ατομων με νοητικη ανεπαρκεια στην πανια. και στην τελικη απο ειδησεις πλεον εχουν χασει την μπαλα τα καναλια, μονο ο σκαι παιζει καλα. εδω στο π.χ. 8ιβετ γινεται της πουτανας, γινονται τοσα και στα καναλακια ασχολουνται με τα παραθυρα. 
> 
> ελπιζω και σε ενα history channel και κανα comedy channel



Εχοντας και το discovery αλλα και την Nova, μπορω να πω οτι τo Discovery Civilisation, ειναι κλασεις ανωτερο απο το History (ασε που μερικες φορες η αντιληψη της ιστοριας του history ειναι λιγο παραξενα αλλοιωμενη). Βεβαια δυστυχως δεν εχουμε υποτιτλισμο και δεν νομιζω να εχουμε τουλαχιστον στο αμεσο μελλον, ισως και ποτε.

Οσο για τα γνωστα προβληματα του παρελθοντος σε δυο εγκαταστασεις που εβλεπα το Σ/Κ η κατασταση ηταν παρα πολυ καλη, οπως θα επρεπε να ειναι απο την αρχη, ακομα και στην εγκατασταση με τα Powerline της Pirelli ολα ηταν αψογα χωρις ουτε ενα σπασιμο.

----------


## darax

Tά Disovery είναι πολύ καλά, :One thumb up:  ,ελπίζουμε καί σε άλλα ποιοτικά κανάλια γιατί ο ανταγωνισμός  [οτε και forthnet μελλοντικά } πλησιάζει...

----------


## atheos71

Για όσους μπορεί νά 'ναι απροβλημάτιστη η υπηρεσία της iptv ,σαφώς και είναι θετικό στοιχείο η οποιαδήποtε προσθήκη καναλιών και δη εκπαιδευτικών.

----------


## cnp5

> Tά Disovery είναι πολύ καλά, ,ελπίζουμε καί σε άλλα ποιοτικά κανάλια γιατί ο ανταγωνισμός  [οτε και forthnet μελλοντικά } πλησιάζει...


Που πλησιάζει;...  :Smile:  η Forthnet δε ξέρω καν αν ασχολείται ποια... και ο ΟΤΕ Θα αρχίσει πιλοτικά τον/τους επόμενους μήνες... Η γνώμη μου είναι ότι πέραν της On και της Vivodi, IPTV θα δούμε από τον ΟΤΕ και όχι πριν τα τέλη 2008, αρχές 2009 σαν τελικό προϊόν.

----------


## darax

Η Forthnet είναι υποψήφια γιά αγορά τις nova  καί ο οτε ξεκινά πιλοτικά, όσο γιά την vivodi είναι ήδη στο χορό...

----------


## atheos71

Yπάρχει κάποιο χρονοπλαίσιο;Για τη vivodi τό 'χω αλούσει,αλλά δε γνωρίζω πολλά επ' αυτού.

----------


## darax

Λένε ότι είναι καλό οσοί έχουν ,μόνο που είναι πιό ακριβό από την ον  {45 ευρώ δυνδρομή} κα'ι γύρω στά 5 ευρώ τα έργα

----------


## cnp5

> Η Forthnet είναι υποψήφια γιά αγορά τις nova  καί ο οτε ξεκινά πιλοτικά, όσο γιά την vivodi είναι ήδη στο χορό...


Τι σχέση έχει η αγορά της nova με την παροχή ή όχι iptv από τη forthnet; Αυτή τη στιγμή ούτε η Nova (multichoise) ούτε η forthnet δεν έχει υποδομή για iptv... Η πιθανή εξαγορά της nova από τη forthnet πως θα βοηθήσει στον παραπάνω τομέα;

Ο ΟΤΕ *θα* ξεκινήσει πιλοτικά... ακόμα δεν αγόρασε και δεν έστησε τον εξοπλισμό... 

Η vivodi είναι στο χορό μαζί με την On. Βέβαια την IPTV της On την έχω δει και έχω ευχαριστηθεί για 11 μήνες τώρα...

Εδώ και 1 χρόνο ακούω για το ότι η HOL/Forthnet/OTE θα δώσουν IPTV και ότι έστω και πιλοτικά το κάνουν... και τελικά όλα ήταν "πλαστελίνες"... 

Πάντως και εγώ, όπως και οι περισσότεροι φαντάζομαι, θέλω να μπουν και άλλοι εκτός της On στο χώρο της IPTV, ο ανταγωνισμός και εδώ θα είναι σκληρός και σίγουρα προς όφελος όλων μας... το θέμα είναι πότε...;

----------


## atheos71

Aυτό πραγματικά είναι άγνωστο ,το πότε θα ενταθεί ο ανταγωνισμός και θα γίνει υποχρεωτικά
ποιοτικότερο το εν λόγω προιόν.

----------


## darax

Σύντομα παιδιά , λίγο υπομονή μέχρι τότε.. Σύντομα το τελικό προιόν IPTV θα πρέπει να είναι καλό και ανταγωνιστικό

----------


## atheos71

Όσοι ,βέβαια, θά 'χουν απομείνει στην ΟΝ. :Whistle:

----------


## darax

Όχι απαραίτητα στήν ον άλλα σέ  όποια εταιρεία σε σέβεται καί σε υπολογίζει σάν πελάτη.Αλλωστε απο την στιγμή που είσαι ελευθερος επιλέγεις οτι θέλεις

----------


## Tem

> Σύντομα παιδιά , λίγο υπομονή μέχρι τότε.. Σύντομα το τελικό προιόν IPTV θα πρέπει να είναι καλό και ανταγωνιστικό


πάντως η IPTV της ΟΝ παρουσιάζει βελτίωση τον τελευταίο καιρό.

----------


## darax

Είναι σε καλό δρόμο αλλά θέλει δουλίτσα ακόμα {πιο δυνατό σήμα ,περισσότερα κανάλια,κ.α

----------


## Tem

> Είναι σε καλό δρόμο αλλά θέλει δουλίτσα ακόμα {πιο δυνατό σήμα ,περισσότερα κανάλια,κ.α


θέλει σίγουρα δουλειά ακόμα. Το καλό είναι ότι δεν υπάρχουν πλέον πιξελιάσματα στην εικόνα.

----------


## darax

..Καί καλύτερες ταινίες καί πιο ενδιαφέροντα θεματικά κανάλια..

----------


## pan.nl

Μπορεί κάποιος να ανεβάσει μερικά screenshots (από το μενού, κανάλια κλπ) να δούμε κι εμείς αυτή την περιβόητη εικόνα της IPTV της On?

----------


## makiro3

> Μπορεί κάποιος να ανεβάσει μερικά screenshots (από το μενού, κανάλια κλπ) να δούμε κι εμείς αυτή την περιβόητη εικόνα της IPTV της On?


Στα Ελληνικά κανάλια έχει σαφώς κατώτερη εικόνα από αυτά που έχουμε με την κεραία μας και αρκετό είδωλο.
Στα ξένα και όχι σε όλα, η εικόνα είναι πολλή καλή.


Όλα τα λεφτά της iptv της ΟΝ, είναι το ONREC.

----------


## amora

> Όλα τα λεφτά της iptv της ΟΝ, είναι το ONREC.


Το οποίο Μάκη δεν αντισταθμίζει τα προβλήματα που έχει η ΟΝ γενικότερα (τουλάχιστον σε εμένα και πολλούς άλλους). Γι' αυτό και γίνεται πιο εύκολη η απόφαση αλλαγής παρόχου με κάποιον που δεν έχει τέτοιου είδους καλούδια...

----------


## makiro3

> Το οποίο Μάκη δεν αντισταθμίζει τα προβλήματα που έχει η ΟΝ γενικότερα (τουλάχιστον σε εμένα και πολλούς άλλους). Γι' αυτό και γίνεται πιο εύκολη η απόφαση αλλαγής παρόχου με κάποιον που δεν έχει τέτοιου είδους καλούδια...


Αντρέα, δεν το συζητάμε καν. :Smile:

----------


## atheos71

> Στα Ελληνικά κανάλια έχει σαφώς κατώτερη εικόνα από αυτά που έχουμε με την κεραία μας και αρκετό είδωλο.
> Στα ξένα και όχι σε όλα, η εικόνα είναι πολλή καλή.
> 
> 
> Όλα τα λεφτά της iptv της ΟΝ, είναι το ONREC.


Ναι ,Μάκη μου, αλλά τό 'χασες για τα μάτια της NetOne :Razz: 

*Spoiler:*




			...και ησύχασες

----------


## makiro3

> Ναι ,Μάκη μου, αλλά τό 'χασες για τα μάτια της NetOne
> 
> *Spoiler:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			...και ησύχασες


Είπαν κι αυτοί ότι είναι στα άμεσα σχέδια τους η iptv.
Τώρα πόσο άμεσα δεν ξέρω. :Thinking:

----------


## atheos71

> Είπαν κι αυτοί ότι είναι στα άμεσα σχέδια τους η iptv.
> Τώρα πόσο άμεσα δεν ξέρω.


...όταν θα έχω έρθει! :ROFL:

----------


## Tem

αν δώσει IPTV η ΝΕΤΟΝΕ προβλέπω ότι όλοι θα πάνε εκεί εγκαταλείποντας μαζικά την ΟΝ.

----------


## darax

Δέν είναι εύκολη δουλειά το IPTV..!!

----------


## atheos71

Δεν είναι ,αλλά όταν δε μπορείς να μην την αναλαμβάνεις ,*ΟΝ!*

----------


## Tem

> Δεν είναι ,αλλά όταν δε μπορείς να μην την αναλαμβάνεις ,*ΟΝ!*


αυτοί το ανέλαβαν και βγήκαν off.

----------


## evagelos

Εσύ Tem είσαι συνδρομητής?

----------


## papakion

ρε παιδια εχει δει κανενας τα 2 νεα καναλια που διαφημιζε η On για τον Μαρτιο? Μιλάω για τα Zone Club και Zone Reality... δεν τα βρισκω πουθενα...  :Thinking:

----------


## CMS

> ρε παιδια εχει δει κανενας τα 2 νεα καναλια που διαφημιζε η On για τον Μαρτιο? Μιλάω για τα Zone Club και Zone Reality... δεν τα βρισκω πουθενα...


 :No no:  not yet my friend ...

Τα περιμένεις πώς και πώς για το ξύλο που πέφτει στο zone reality ? :Laughing:

----------


## papakion

χαχαχαχαχα 
Ο λογος που το αναφέρω είναι ότι δεν βγαινεις να ανακοινωσεις οτι τον Μαρτιο θα εχεις δυο νεα καναλια και εχεο φτασει σημερα 21/3 και δεν παιζει τιποτα? Τα βγαζεις τελος Μαρτιου και το ανακοινωνεις στο newsletter του Απριλιου...νομιζω?

----------


## CMS

> χαχαχαχαχα 
> Ο λογος που το αναφέρω είναι ότι δεν βγαινεις να ανακοινωσεις οτι τον Μαρτιο θα εχεις δυο νεα καναλια και εχεο φτασει σημερα 21/3 και δεν παιζει τιποτα? Τα βγαζεις τελος Μαρτιου και το ανακοινωνεις στο newsletter του Απριλιου...νομιζω?


Έλα τώρα ... :Smile: 

Όταν ανακοίνωσε η ΟΝ τα 16 από 1 Οκτωβρίου ... του makiro μάλλιασε η γλώσσα του ... "Πότε θα πάμε στα 16 ?"

Όταν η ΟΝ ανακοίνωσε τα DISCOVERY ήμουνα με το τηλεχειριστήριο στο χέρι ψάχνοντας για μέρες ... :Whistle: 

Τώρα με τα δύο κανάλια περιμένεις αμεσότητα ?

Αλήθεια ... πώς φροντίζουμε για την επέκταση τηλεθέασης των DISCOVERY μετά την 31η Μαρτίου ? :Thinking: 
Να πάρουμε τηλέφωνο ? Μην μείνω χωρίς DISCOVERY Science ..θα μελαγχολήσω ... :Sorry:

----------


## papakion

υπομονη και θα μαθουμε για τα discovery...
οσο για τα αλλα 2.... αλλο το live ξυλο kai original και αλλο ο Rocky Balboa

----------


## CMS

> υπομονη και θα μαθουμε για τα discovery...
> οσο για τα αλλα 2.... αλλο το live ξυλο kai original και αλλο ο Rocky Balboa


 :Laughing: 

Δεν έχω υπομονή με το DISCOVERY   :Smile: ...έφτασα στο σημείο να προτιμώ να βλέπω DISCOVERY το βράδυ παρά να ασχολούμαι με το internet ..  :Respekt: 

Η κίνηση της ΟΝ με τα DISCOVERY ήταν ΡΟΥΑ ΜΑΤ ... :One thumb up:  τουλάχιστον για μένα ... :Smile: 

Και επειδή δεν άντεχα ..πήρα και το cc να ρωτήσω για το θέμα της πληρωμής των καναλιών αυτών μετά τις 31 Μαρτίου ...δύο λεπτά άντεξα την συνομιλία ...όχι παραπάνω αφού δεν καταλάβαιναν τί ρωτούσα :Badmood:  :Wall: ... τί τόθελα ... λες και δεν τόξερα ...καμιά φορά αισθάνομαι ότι η γεροντική άνοια με περικυκλώνει ... :Razz:

----------


## atheos71

> Δεν έχω υπομονή με το DISCOVERY ...έφτασα στο σημείο να προτιμώ να βλέπω DISCOVERY το βράδυ παρά να ασχολούμαι με το internet .. 
> 
> Η κίνηση της ΟΝ με τα DISCOVERY ήταν ΡΟΥΑ ΜΑΤ ... τουλάχιστον για μένα ...
> 
> Και επειδή δεν άντεχα ..πήρα και το cc να ρωτήσω για το θέμα της πληρωμής των καναλιών αυτών μετά τις 31 Μαρτίου ...δύο λεπτά άντεξα την συνομιλία ...όχι παραπάνω αφού δεν καταλάβαιναν τί ρωτούσα... τί τόθελα ... λες και δεν τόξερα ...καμιά φορά αισθάνομαι ότι η γεροντική άνοια με περικυκλώνει ...


Mάλλον η ά(γ)νοιά τους ... σε περικυκλώνει!

----------


## papakion

Δεν αρμενιζουμε παντα στραβα Κωστακη! Ειναι και ο γυαλος στραβος μερικές φορές!

----------


## papakion

> Μπορεί κάποιος να ανεβάσει μερικά screenshots (από το μενού, κανάλια κλπ) να δούμε κι εμείς αυτή την περιβόητη εικόνα της IPTV της On?


για ριξε μια ματια στο συνημμένο  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## CMS

> για ριξε μια ματια στο συνημμένο


 :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:  καλή δουλειά ...είχα αρχίσει να το σκέφτομαι να το κάνω και εγώ ...

Δεν φαίνεται βέβαια η άριστη ποιότητα πολλών ξένων καναλιών ... :Smile: 

Πώς σήκωσες τα screen shots ? από την έξοδο του SAGEM σε κάρτα οθόνης /video στο PC ? :Whistle: 


*Spoiler:*




			επίσης σου έχω μουτρώσει  :Razz: ...διάλεξες λάθος στιγμές στο screen capture  :Razz: ... χάθηκε στο WORLD FASHION να τραβήξεις καμιά μοντέλα την ώρα που διαφημίζει την τσάντα FERRE με νυχτικό CUCCI ?  :ROFL:

----------


## papakion

> καλή δουλειά ...είχα αρχίσει να το σκέφτομαι να το κάνω και εγώ ...
> 
> Δεν φαίνεται βέβαια η άριστη ποιότητα πολλών ξένων καναλιών ...
> 
> Πώς σήκωσες τα screen shots ? από την έξοδο του SAGEM σε κάρτα οθόνης /video στο PC ?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler:*
> 
> ...


το ξερω οτι θα φαω ξυλο από τους ειδημονες (erateinos :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): ) αλλα η φωτο βγηκαν με φωτογραφικη μηχανη σε λιγοστό φως (και βραδυμετα απο πολυ δουλεια ημερας)... αλλαζα καναλι-τραβαγα... δεν κοιταζα τι παιζει  :Wink: 
Αλλωστε φαινεται και η διαφορά ταχυτητας των φωτο με την TV.

Πληροφορίες:
Φ/Μ: Nikon D50 σε Auto Mode
TV: Samsung LCD LE37M86
Συνδεση Sagem-TV: HDMI

Σημείωση:
Την ωρα που επαιζε η OnTV το μtorrent ειχε πάρει φωτιά με full upload  :Wink:

----------


## pan.nl

> για ριξε μια ματια στο συνημμένο


Ευχαριστούμε  :One thumb up: 

Η ποιότητα της εικόνας φαίνεται να είναι πάρα πολύ καλή (αν δεν "πιξελιάζει" πολύ όταν υπάρχει κίνηση)...καμμία σχέση με το "φτωχό" πρόγραμμα του Cable TV.

Μακάρι να υλοποιήσει και η NetOne κάτι παρόμοιο.

----------


## papakion

Υπάρχουν τεχνικές ατέλειες όπως 4:3 (και οχι 16:9 λογω HDMI) κανα ειδωλο λογω της υπερφόρτωσης της γραμμής μου (κινηση data internet και TV).... γενικά ειναι αριστη στην δικη μου περιπτωση.
Το cableTV δεν το εχω δει ποτε απο κοντα.

----------


## CMS

Μα το κυριότερο είναι ότι από φωτογραφική δεν μπορείς να αποδώσεις την καλή ποιότητα της οθόνης ... :Whistle: 

Πάντως προσπάθησες :One thumb up:  ...κάποιος πρέπει τώρα να κάνει το ψυχικό να σηκώσει τα screenshot σε κάρτα οθόνης /video του PC κατευθείαν με σύνδεση από το scart στο PC ... στην κάρτα ... και πάλι όμως για να αξιολογήσεις σωστά πρέπει να δεις την εικόνα με τα μάτια σου από μία τηλεόραση ... η εικόνα πολλών ξένων καναλιών ...ειδικά των δυτικοευρωπαϊκών ...αγγλικών, γαλλικών, γερμανικών ...είναι πολύ καλή ...

----------


## papakion

Να προσθεσω οτι στην συγκεκριμενη τηλεοραση οταν παιζω fullHD ή HD υλικο, απλά κλαιω (Η Ποιότητα!) αλλα οταν βλεπω TV, η προσπάθεια upscaling του τηλεοτπικού σήματος δεν γινεται με τον καλυτερο τροπο (αν πας κοντά βλεπεις τετραγωνισμένες ευθειες κλπ)

Το ZDF ομως ρε παιδια παιζει καλυτερα απ'ολα! Λες και ειμαι στο Αμβούργο και το βλεπω! :ROFL:

----------


## cnp5

> Μα το κυριότερο είναι ότι από φωτογραφική δεν μπορείς να αποδώσεις την καλή ποιότητα της οθόνης ...
> 
> Πάντως προσπάθησες ...κάποιος πρέπει τώρα να κάνει το ψυχικό να σηκώσει τα screenshot σε κάρτα οθόνης /video του PC κατευθείαν με σύνδεση από το scart στο PC ... στην κάρτα ... και πάλι όμως για να αξιολογήσεις σωστά πρέπει να δεις την εικόνα με τα μάτια σου από μία τηλεόραση ... η εικόνα πολλών ξένων καναλιών ...ειδικά των δυτικοευρωπαϊκών ...αγγλικών, γαλλικών, γερμανικών ...είναι πολύ καλή ...


Η πρώτη προσπάθειά μου να βγάλω video ή screenshot από tv κάρτα στον υπολογιστή μου βγήκε άκαρπη...  :Sad:  Θα προσπαθήσω ξανά τις επόμενες ημέρες... η ποιότητα που δεχόταν η tv κάρτα ήταν απαράδεκτη μάλλον λόγο macrovision... ελπίζω το Σ/Κ να τα καταφέρω... από καιρό θέλω να κάνω post video από την IPTV της On Telecoms...

----------


## papakion

Στην επόμενη προσπαθεια μου πάντως θα αναψω κανα φως, θα αγορασω τριποδο (γιατι το σκαμπο κουνιοταν!! χιχιχι) κ.α.  :ROFL:

----------


## CMS

> για ριξε μια ματια στο συνημμένο





> Η πρώτη προσπάθειά μου να βγάλω video ή screenshot από tv κάρτα στον υπολογιστή μου βγήκε άκαρπη...  Θα προσπαθήσω ξανά τις επόμενες ημέρες... η ποιότητα που δεχόταν η tv κάρτα ήταν απαράδεκτη μάλλον λόγο macrovision... ελπίζω το Σ/Κ να τα καταφέρω... από καιρό θέλω να κάνω post video από την IPTV της On Telecoms...


δεν φταίει το macrovision ...αφού κανονικά στέλνεις από την έξοδο SCART - RCA του SAGEM σε είσοδο σήματος είτε αυτό είναι στην TV είτε σε κάρτα οθόνης του PC ... αλλού πρέπει να είναι ..μάλλον στο screen capture της κάρτας ...τι λες και συ ρε Κώστα ? ποιά είναι η γνώμη σου ?




> Στην επόμενη προσπαθεια μου πάντως θα αναψω κανα φως, θα αγορασω τριποδο (γιατι το σκαμπο κουνιοταν!! χιχιχι) κ.α.


Μην ανάψεις φως να πάρεις φωτογραφία την TV ... θα είναι σίγουρα χειρότερα ...κανένας grphoto, erateinos ...δεν διαβάζουν να μας πουν καμιά κουβέντα ? :Thinking:

----------


## cnp5

> δεν φταίει το macrovision ...αφού κανονικά στέλνεις από την έξοδο SCART - RCA του SAGEM σε είσοδο σήματος είτε αυτό είναι στην TV είτε σε κάρτα οθόνης του PC ... αλλού πρέπει να είναι ..μάλλον στο screen capture της κάρτας ...τι λες και συ ρε Κώστα ? ποιά είναι η γνώμη σου ?
> 
> 
> 
> Μην ανάψεις φως να πάρεις φωτογραφία την TV ... θα είναι σίγουρα χειρότερα ...κανένας grphoto, erateinos ...δεν διαβάζουν να μας πουν καμιά κουβέντα ?


Το macrovision είναι τεχνολογία για copy protection σε αναλογικό σήμα. Αν το σήμα που εκπέμπει το tvbox έχει και macrovision τότε θα πρέπει να βάλω κάποια φίλτρα στο πρόγραμμα επεξεργασία του video (από τη tv κάρτα) ώστε να μπορέσω να το βγάλω... Οι δοκιμές που έκανα ήταν βιαστικές και φυσικά δεν είμαι σίγουρος αν το σήμα του tvbox είναι macrovision protected...

----------


## CMS

μα υπάρχει macrovision ? αφού έχουν γράψει πρόγραμμα από το sagem σε recorder ... δεν είναι έτσι .? :Whistle:

----------


## pan.nl

Νομίζω πως δε θα ήταν άσχημη ιδέα να έβγαζε η On ένα πρόγραμμα μόνο με τηλεόραση, αλλά εμπλουτισμένο με περισσότερα κανάλια, προς 15-20€ μήνα.

----------


## pirobola

Εδώ μόνη μας τα λέμε μόνη μας τα ακούμε. Μακάρι να μας ακούνε και να αλλάξουνε προς το καλύτερο αν δεν αλλάξουν όμως συμπεριφορά ως προς τη θέλει ο πελάτης και πάνω από όλα είναι ο πελάτης τους βλέπω να μένουν πίσω.

----------


## AKIS9800

μια ερωτηση παιδες μηπως ειχατε προβλημα με τα δορυφορικα της ΕΡΤ χθες :ROFL:  και προχθες ή μονο εγω ημουν ο ατυχος?

----------


## cnp5

> μια ερωτηση παιδες μηπως ειχατε προβλημα με τα δορυφορικα της ΕΡΤ χθες και προχθες ή μονο εγω ημουν ο ατυχος?


Δορυφορικά της ΕΡΤ; μάλλον εννοείς τα ψηφιακά της ΕΡΤ. Αυτά τα λαμβάνεις μέσω κεραίας και αν είχες προβλήματα (συχνά πυκνά συμβαίνει), υπεύθυνη είναι η ΕΡΤ και το ψηφιακό σήμα που στέλνει.

----------


## amora

> Δορυφορικά της ΕΡΤ; μάλλον εννοείς τα ψηφιακά της ΕΡΤ. Αυτά τα λαμβάνεις μέσω κεραίας και αν είχες προβλήματα (συχνά πυκνά συμβαίνει), υπεύθυνη είναι η ΕΡΤ και το ψηφιακό σήμα που στέλνει.


Ή η κεραία.

----------


## evagelos

Μήπως ήταν με τις απεργίες;

----------


## cnp5

Λοιπόν, εχθές το βράδυ κάθισα και ετοίμασα ένα video για την υπηρεσία IPTV της On Telecoms. Οι καταγραφή του video έγινε με από κάρτα τηλεόραση στο PC μου και σύνδεση από SCART σε S-Video (composite). 

Ανέβασα το αρχείο στο youtube (με μικρή φυσικά ανάλυση) και επίσης το original (300MB περίπου) σε διάφορα file hosting site (το rapidshare θα το βάλω τις επόμενες ώρες).
Το video είναι διάρκειας 10 λεπτών και περιλαμβάνει τη διαδικασία εκκήνισης του tvbox, zapping σε όλα τα κανάλια πλήν αυτών της ψηφιακής ΕΡΤ (DTT, δεν είχα καλώδιο  :Wink:  ), περιήγηση στο μενού του OnCinema (trailers κτλ) και στο OnRec (επιλογή μια εκπομπής για αναπαραγωγή). 

Ελπίζω να σας αρέσει  :Wink: 

YouTube: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p2BgnL49LBE

Full size
MEGAUPLOAD: http://www.megaupload.com/?d=G9MBVGF2
FAST UPLOADING: http://fastuploading.com/download.php?id=89A10B371
badongo: http://www.badongo.com/vid/664694

----------


## papakion

Δεν το εχω δει ακομα (σπευδω) αλλα ΧΙΛΙΑ ΜΠΡΑΒΟ Κωστα! Και μονο η πράξη το αξιζει  :Wink: 

PS Απο χθες εως και σημερα το πρωι (που τσεκαρα) δεν εχει IPTV στο Αστικό Κεντρο Αχαρνών. Γίνεται διαδικασία αναβάθμισης (απο οτι λεει το cc) στην πλατφόρμα της IPTV...

----------


## atheos71

Kαλό βιντεάκι! :One thumb up: 
Και η ποιότητα της εικόνας είναι καλύτερη από πολλά βίντεο
που υπάρχουν στο youtube.
Για την DTT ,δεν είναι και σημαντική η παράλειψη ,αφού έχει
όλα κι όλα τέσσερα κανάλια.

----------


## darax

Μπράβο cnp5 ! πολύ καλό το βιντεάκι.  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up: 

........Auto merged post: darax added 1 Minutes and 47 Seconds later........

..καί ελπίζουμε καί σε αναβάθμιση με περισσότερα κανάλια από τήν ον

----------


## cnp5

Ευχαριστώ πολύ, ελπίζω μέχρι το βράδυ να μπορέσω να το ανεβάσω και στο rapidshare για να μπορέσει ο κόσμος να το κατεβάσει ποιο εύκολα και να το δει σε κανονική ανάλυση... εκεί φαίνεται και η ποιότητα της IPTV, και κυρίως τα κανάλια που έχουν προβλήματα όπως αυτό της ΝΕΤ και του Μακεδονία TV.

----------


## CMS

Πολύ καλή δουλειά Κωνσταντίνε  :One thumb up:  ... μήνες τώρα ήθελα να το κάνω αλλά η τεμπελιά μου δεν με άφηνε  :Whistle: ...

Να προτείνω να προστεθεί το link στον οδηγό του erateinos "Τί περιλαμβάνει το 3 σε 1 της ΟΝ?" στην ενότητα για την IPTV? Αν διαβάζει κάποιος υπεύθυνος του forum ...θα ήταν πολύ χρήσιμο να το προσθέσει στον οδηγό ...για εκείνους που ενδιαφέρονται ... να έχουν και ζωντανή άποψη για την IPTV ...

Τελικά τέτοιον καλό οδηγό του forum για το "3 σε 1" δεν πρέπει να τον πληρώσει extra η ΟΝ στο forum ? :Smile:  :Whistle: 

Πέραν των διαφημίσεων ...  :Whistle:

----------


## amora

Αν και η περί "καφενείου" αναφορά στο παρελθόν με πλήγωσε λίγο, οφείλω να βγάλω το καπέλο στο cnp5 για τη δουλειά που έκανε  :One thumb up: . 

Λένε ότι ο ευχαριστημένος πελάτης είναι η καλύτερη διαφήμιση και αποδεικνύεται στην περίπτωση του Κωνσταντίνου. 

Εύχομαι η ΟΝ να αποφασίσει να κάνει περισσότερους πελάτες ευχαριστημένους και τότε θα χρειαστεί λιγότερα διαφημιστικά έξοδα  :Wink: .

----------


## cnp5

> Αν και η περί "καφενείου" αναφορά στο παρελθόν με πλήγωσε λίγο, οφείλω να βγάλω το καπέλο στο cnp5 για τη δουλειά που έκανε . 
> 
> Λένε ότι ο ευχαριστημένος πελάτης είναι η καλύτερη διαφήμιση και αποδεικνύεται στην περίπτωση του Κωνσταντίνου. 
> 
> Εύχομαι η ΟΝ να αποφασίσει να κάνει περισσότερους πελάτες ευχαριστημένους και τότε θα χρειαστεί λιγότερα διαφημιστικά έξοδα .




Off Topic


		Έλα που σε πλήγωσα με το "καφενείο" αφού σου εξήγησα ότι δεν ήταν για σένα  :Smile:  ήσουν απλός η αφορμή για να "ξεσπάσω...". Όπως βλέπεις έχουμε καταντήσει καφενείο με τα τελευταία μηνύματα που άρχισαν να εμφανίζονται... 
Πάντως (αφού πέρασαν και μερικές ημέρες και ηρέμησα από προσωπικά και άλλα θέματα) ίσως είναι καιρός να ζητήσω δημοσίως συγνώμη για τον τόνο και το ύφος των απαντήσεών μου σε εσένα και τον atheo και φυσικά στο υπόλοιπο forum (σε έχοντες και μη προβλήματα με την On Telecoms).

----------


## amora

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Έλα που σε πλήγωσα με το "καφενείο" αφού σου εξήγησα ότι δεν ήταν για σένα  ήσουν απλός η αφορμή για να "ξεσπάσω...". Όπως βλέπεις έχουμε καταντήσει καφενείο με τα τελευταία μηνύματα που άρχισαν να εμφανίζονται... 
> Πάντως (αφού πέρασαν και μερικές ημέρες και ηρέμησα από προσωπικά και άλλα θέματα) ίσως είναι καιρός να ζητήσω δημοσίως συγνώμη για τον τόνο και το ύφος των απαντήσεών μου σε εσένα και τον atheo και φυσικά στο υπόλοιπο forum (σε έχοντες και μη προβλήματα με την On Telecoms).




Off Topic


		Αν δεν έγινε κατανοητό, απλώς αστειευόμουν. Δε χρειάζεται δημόσια συγγνώμη για τέτοια μικρά θεματάκια. Φυσικά και έχει λήξει το θέμα. Δε σου κρύβω πάντως ότι με όλα αυτά που βλέπω τελευταία στο φόρουμ προβληματίζομαι σοβαρά. Θα χαλάσουν το κλίμα και είναι κρίμα.

----------


## vfragos

> αν δώσει IPTV η ΝΕΤΟΝΕ προβλέπω ότι όλοι θα πάνε εκεί εγκαταλείποντας μαζικά την ΟΝ.


Γιατί να φύγει κάποιος που δεν έχει προβλήματα και είναι πολύ ευχαριστημένος απο το προϊον, για να πάει σε κάποιον άλλο ;

----------


## atheos71

> Γιατί να φύγει κάποιος που δεν έχει προβλήματα και είναι πολύ ευχαριστημένος απο το προϊον, για να πάει σε κάποιον άλλο ;


Δε θα φύγει ο ικανοποιημένος απ'τον πάροχό του.Δεν έχει λόγο ,εκτός εάν βρει
κάποιο οικονομικότερο πακέτο.

----------


## Avesael

Πρώτα απ΄όλα, συγχαρητήρια Κώστα για την εξαιρετική δουλειά.
Τώρα όσο αφορά τη NetOne, μιας και πολύς λόγος γίνεται περί μεταφοράς συνδρομητών εκεί από την ΟΝ και άλλους παρόχους, έχει σκεφτεί κανείς αν η NetOne έχει τη δυνατότητα να δεχθεί ένα τόσο μεγάλο κύμα νέων συνδέσων και επιπλέον να έχει την ίδια συμπεριφορά το δίκτυο της και τότε;

----------


## atheos71

To πιθανότερο είναι να "μπουκώσει" κι αυτή απ' την αυξανόμενη εισροή πελατών.

----------


## evagelos

Ρε παιδιά τι ώρα δείχνει το ρολόι του tvbox;
Εμένα την παλιά ακόμα. Δεν το πήραν χαμπάρι ακόμα ότι άλλαξε;

----------


## freeman

> Ρε παιδιά τι ώρα δείχνει το ρολόι του tvbox;
> Εμένα την παλιά ακόμα. Δεν το πήραν χαμπάρι ακόμα ότι άλλαξε;


κάνε restart το sagem (βγάλτο και ξαναβάλτο στο ρεύμα, ή κράτα πατημένο το κουμπί μπροστά που ανάβει μέχρι να κάνει reset).

----------


## evagelos

έπρεπε να "μπω" μέσα στα κανάλια.
οκ solved

----------


## CMS

Ναι αλλά χτες το βράδυ στο ON REC έπρεπε να επιλέγω μία ώρα αργότερα την εκπομπή της Παρασκευής το βράδυ σε σχέση με τις ώρες του ON REC ...για να την δω σωστά ... :Razz:  δεν έχω ελέγξει τί γίνεται τώρα ...προφανώς η σημειωμένη ώρα του ON REC της Παρασκευής ήταν με την νέα ώρα σημειωμένη και όχι με την παλιά που έπαιξε ...ουφ μπερδεύτηκα ... :Razz:

----------


## CMS

Από την ΟΝ ανακοινώθηκε στο newsletter Απριλίου που στάλθηκε στους χρήστες της η προσθήκη του καναλιού POKER TV ... στο τηλεοπτικό πρόγραμμα της ΟΝ ...

----------


## WagItchyef

> Από την ΟΝ ανακοινώθηκε στο newsletter Απριλίου που στάλθηκε στους χρήστες της η προσθήκη του καναλιού POKER TV ... στο τηλεοπτικό πρόγραμμα της ΟΝ ...


Δεν έβαζαν καλύτερα κανένα κανάλι με μπιλιάρδο ή Formula 1;

----------


## Tem

> Λοιπόν, εχθές το βράδυ κάθισα και ετοίμασα ένα video για την υπηρεσία IPTV της On Telecoms. Οι καταγραφή του video έγινε με από κάρτα τηλεόραση στο PC μου και σύνδεση από SCART σε S-Video (composite). 
> 
> Ανέβασα το αρχείο στο youtube (με μικρή φυσικά ανάλυση) και επίσης το original (300MB περίπου) σε διάφορα file hosting site (το rapidshare θα το βάλω τις επόμενες ώρες).
> Το video είναι διάρκειας 10 λεπτών και περιλαμβάνει τη διαδικασία εκκήνισης του tvbox, zapping σε όλα τα κανάλια πλήν αυτών της ψηφιακής ΕΡΤ (DTT, δεν είχα καλώδιο  ), περιήγηση στο μενού του OnCinema (trailers κτλ) και στο OnRec (επιλογή μια εκπομπής για αναπαραγωγή). 
> 
> Ελπίζω να σας αρέσει 
> 
> YouTube: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p2BgnL49LBE
> 
> ...


μπράβο , πολύ καλός  :One thumb up:

----------


## CMS

Από σήμερα ξεκίνησε η προβολή των δύο καναλιών ...

1) Στο κανάλι 61 το ZONE Club με θεματολογία για την γυναίκα (μόδα, μακιγιάζ, κόμμωση , διακόσμηση κτλ)
2) Στο κανάλι 74 το ZONE Reality με θεματολογία που δεν πρόλαβα να καταλάβω ... :Razz: 

Όποιος ενδιαφέρεται ας συντονιστεί ...


*Spoiler:*




			καλό είναι όποιοι έχουν γυναίκες στην οικογένεια .,...σύζυγο , κόρη κτλ να το σκεφτούν πριν τις ενημερώσουν για το ZONE Club γιατί μπορεί να "χάσουν" τα κανάλια DISCOVERY... :ROFL: 





*Spoiler:*




			Παρακαλείται επίσης αν διαβάζει κάποιος από τους αρμοδίους και έχει την καλοσύνη  ... να προσθέσει στον οδηγό του κου Μάρκου "Τί περιλαμβάνει το ΟΛΑ ΣΕ ΕΝΑ της ΟΝ" εδώ τα κανάλια αυτά καθώς και την υπόδειξη ότι το κανάλι BABY TV ανήκει πια στην ζώνη premium της ΟΝ και είναι συνδρομητικό με extra χρέωση...παρατηρώ επίσης ότι στον οδηγό πρέπει να διορθωθεί οτι η νέα θέση του Radio Italia TV είναι το κανάλι 64 ... και όχι το 61 πια ..

----------


## Tem

> Από σήμερα ξεκίνησε η προβολή των δύο καναλιών ...
> 
> 1) Στο κανάλι 61 το ZONE Club μα θεματολογία για την γυναίκα (μόδα, μακιγιάζ, κόμμωση , διακόσμηση κτλ)
> 2) Στο κανάλι 74 το ZONE Reality με θεματολογία που δεν πρόλαβα να καταλάβω ...
> 
> Όποιος ενδιαφέρεται ας συντονιστεί ...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler:*
> ...


 :One thumb up:  Ωραία. Οσο περισσότερα κανάλια τόσο καλύτερα.

----------


## atheos71

Θετικό βήμα ,για τους φιλοθεάμονες, η προσθήκη νέων καναλιών.

----------


## Tem

περιμένουμε και άλλα

----------


## atheos71

> περιμένουμε και άλλα


Kανάλια ή και άλλες τηλεοπτικές υπηρεσίες; :Thinking:

----------


## darax

> Kανάλια ή και άλλες τηλεοπτικές υπηρεσίες;


Και κανάλια καί τηλεοπτικές υπηρεσίες !! Ενα καλό αθλητικό κανάλι π.χ :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## Avesael

Δύσκολα, πολύ δύσκολα για αθλητικό κανάλι και ειδικά καλό...

----------


## atheos71

> Δύσκολα, πολύ δύσκολα για αθλητικό κανάλι και ειδικά καλό...


Ένα καλό αθλητικό κανάλι θα μού 'δινε νόημα να παρακολουθήσω περισσότερο iptv...

----------


## Avesael

Ναι, αλλά κοστίζει...  :Whistle:

----------


## atheos71

Nα σου πω ,αν έδινε ένα καλό αθλητικό κανάλι με κάποιο κόστος ,θα το πλήρωνα να το παρακολουθήσω.
Αλλά το είδος των θεμάτων των τηλ.καναλιών ,είναι τελείως υποκειμενικό τί αρέσει περισσότερο στο
πελατολόγιο που έχει η εταιρία.Μια έρευνα αγοράς,ίσως, θα έδειχνε κάποιες τάσεις.

----------


## amora

Off Topic


		Τι λέτε ρε παιδιά για αθλητικό κανάλι στην ΟΝ! Φαντάζεσαι να είσαι στο 90 να γίνεται η σέντρα από αριστερά και εκεί που φτάνει η μπάλα στο Μήτρογλου να κολλήσει το Pirelli λόγω λαθών και να χάσεις την εικόνα; Τα υπογλώσσια ποιος θα τα προμηθεύσει εκεί; Η ΟΝ;

----------


## papakion

Μην ξεχνάμε και την χρονοκαθυστερησηλόγω κωδικοποίησης-αποστολής data ε? Θα εχει μπει το γκολ και μετά από δευτερόλεπτα εμεις θα πανηγυριζουμε

----------


## cnp5

Το πρόγραμμα του 
Zone Reality
http://www.e1.zonereality.tv/TV/Guid...Reality/Today/
Zone Club
http://www.uk.zoneclub.tv/TV/Guide/C...oneClub/Today/

Οι σελίδες αργούν να ανοίξουν (από σύνδεση forthnet στη δουλειά μου, φαντάζομαι είναι πρόβλημα το host server των καναλιών...) και επιπλέον το πρόγραμμα στο Zone Club δεν επιστρέφει τίποτα... αλλά φαντάζομαι είναι και αυτό πρόβλημά τους...  :Wink:

----------


## papakion

> Το πρόγραμμα του 
> Zone Reality
> http://www.e1.zonereality.tv/TV/Guid...Reality/Today/
> Zone Club
> http://www.uk.zoneclub.tv/TV/Guide/C...oneClub/Today/
> 
> Οι σελίδες αργούν να ανοίξουν (από σύνδεση forthnet στη δουλειά μου, φαντάζομαι είναι πρόβλημα το host server των καναλιών...) και επιπλέον το πρόγραμμα στο Zone Club δεν επιστρέφει τίποτα... αλλά φαντάζομαι είναι και αυτό πρόβλημά τους...


 Haunted Homes  το μεταφυσικόν papakion θα αρχίσει πάλι να αναβιώνει  :Scared:

----------


## Avesael

Δε βλέπω την ώρα να πάω σπίτι να δω τα νέα κανάλια!

(Αλήθεια, το poker tv που είναι; )

----------


## atheos71

Eξέλιξη στην τηλεόραση βλέπω!

----------


## evagelos

> Μην ξεχνάμε και την χρονοκαθυστερησηλόγω κωδικοποίησης-αποστολής data ε? Θα εχει μπει το γκολ και μετά από δευτερόλεπτα εμεις θα πανηγυριζουμε



Αυτό γίνετε και τώρα με την NOVA.

----------


## sdikr

> Αυτό γίνετε και τώρα με την NOVA.


Ναι  για 270 ολόκληρα  Ms  :Razz:

----------


## cnp5

Στην On είναι (για τα Ελληνικά κανάλια) 3 ολόκληρα δευτερόλεπτα...  :Smile: 
Όταν βλέπω τηλεόραση στην On και στη κρεβατοκάμαρα (που είναι δίπλα) βλέπει κάποιος άλλος το ίδιο κανάλι από κεραία... έχει echo echo... lol  :Smile:

----------


## evagelos

> Ναι  για 270 ολόκληρα  Ms


Το έχεις μετρήσει;

----------


## Rebel Scum

Το ένα πράγμα που μου λείπει από την ΟΝ είναι το ΟΝ TV και ειδικά το ON Rec...παρόλο που λόγω του γνωστού προβλήματος με το ADSL δεν μπόρεσα να το ευχαριστηθώ ως υπηρεσία είναι μοναδική για την Μπανανία....

----------


## Tem

> Μην ξεχνάμε και την χρονοκαθυστερησηλόγω κωδικοποίησης-αποστολής data ε? Θα εχει μπει το γκολ και μετά από δευτερόλεπτα εμεις θα πανηγυριζουμε


αυτό δεν είναι καλό γιατί αφαιρεί κάτι απο την ένταση της στιγμής  :Sad:

----------


## amora

> αυτό δεν είναι καλό γιατί αφαιρεί κάτι απο την ένταση της στιγμής


Όντως έτσι είναι, αλλά τουλάχιστον γι' αυτό δεν μπορούμε να κατηγορήσουμε την ΟΝ ή όποιον πάροχο. Είναι απλά έτσι. Ας αποκτήσουμε επιτέλους καλή επίγεια ψηφιακή τηλεόραση και δε θα μας προβληματίζουν αυτά τα πράγματα, τουλάχιστον για τα ελεύθερα ελληνικά κανάλια.

........Auto merged post: amora added 4 Minutes and 50 Seconds later........

Παρεμπιπτόντως, όταν βλέπω IPTV, όσο μου επιτρέπει η άθλια σύνδεση, έχω ένα πρόβλημα με το τηλεκοντρόλ που είχα διαβάσει και σε παλιότερο post. Δεν δουλεύουν τα κουμπιά με τη μία και χρειάζεται να τα πατήσω αρκετές φορές για να πιάσουν. Είναι τσεκαρισμένο ότι δεν φταίνε οι μπαταρίες και ότι το τηλεκοντρόλ εκπέμπει. Έχει να κάνει κατά πάσα πιθανότητα με το TVBox. Πιστεύει κανείς ότι είναι πρόβλημα firmware ή πάμε για άλλο TVBox;

----------


## papakion

Οχι δεν πας για αλλο TVBOX ούτε για νεο firm... απλά εχεις καθυστέρηση (στην περίπτωσή σου) λόγω χαμηλής ταχύτητας... (το Sagem δινει την εντολή πχ να αλλάξεις κανάλι αλλα μεχρι να παει η εντολή και να επιστρέψει στους multicast server αργεί λογω της ταχύητητας σου)

----------


## Avesael

Παρεπιπτόντως, εχθές είχα την ευκαιρία να παρακολουθήσω τα 2 νέα κανάλια (Zone).
Αρκετά ενδιαφέροντα, ειδικά το reality...

----------


## Tem

> Παρεπιπτόντως, εχθές είχα την ευκαιρία να παρακολουθήσω τα 2 νέα κανάλια (Zone).
> Αρκετά ενδιαφέροντα, ειδικά το reality...


ναι είναι αρκετά καλά  :Smile:

----------


## Avesael

Γνωρίζει κανείς αν αυτά τα κανάλια θα είναι free ή θα γίνουν συνδρομητικά;

----------


## cnp5

> Γνωρίζει κανείς αν αυτά τα κανάλια θα είναι free ή θα γίνουν συνδρομητικά;


Και τα δύο θα είναι free

----------


## Avesael

Good !  :One thumb up:

----------


## cnp5

> Good !


Το μόνο που με προβλημάτισε είναι ότι το ένα κανάλι είναι σε αριθμό που θεωρητικά ανήκει στα συνδρομητικά (74 - ZONE Reality). Έστειλα mail για διευκρινίσεις και θα σας πω αν έχω νέα... 
Σίγουρα το Zone Club είναι δωρεάν και φαντάζομαι το ίδιο και το Zone Reality.

----------


## atheos71

> Good !


Σε βλέπω να μένεις στην ΟΝ! (μήπως κι αλλού θα βρείς καλύτερα; :Whistle:  ).
Άσε που εδώ έχεις και iptv...

----------


## Avesael

Καλά, για περίμενε να ξημερώσει η Παρασκευή... (Εκεί θα δούμε τις "απώλειες πολέμου")

Έχω σε επιφυλακή τη 2η γραμμή και την αίτηση στον Ο.Τ.Ε. ανά χείρας...

----------


## atheos71

.... η μεγάλη ή αυτή η παρασκευή; :ROFL:

----------


## CMS

> Καλά, για περίμενε να ξημερώσει η Παρασκευή... (Εκεί θα δούμε τις "απώλειες πολέμου")
> 
> Έχω σε επιφυλακή τη 2η γραμμή και την αίτηση στον Ο.Τ.Ε. ανά χείρας...



Τί ακριβώς περιμένεις να δεις την Παρασκευή ? :Whistle: 

Αφού ούτως ή άλλως δεν σε καίει αυτή η αναβάθμιση ... :Whistle:

----------


## Avesael

Μη γίνει καμιά "ζημιά" στο MSAN λέω...τώρα...

----------


## atheos71

> Μη γίνει καμιά "ζημιά" στο MSAN λέω...τώρα...


Τί είδους ζημιά; :Thinking:

----------


## Rebel Scum

> Τί είδους ζημιά;


Ίσως σαν αυτή του Δεκεμβρή που έγινε στη νέα Σμύρνη και προσωπικά απόκτησα το πρόβλημα του κολλήματος...

----------


## atheos71

Aκούγεται ,λες και είναι κάποια "ίωση" ...  :Razz: 
Αποκλείεται να δούμε κάποια βελτίωση; :Thinking:

----------


## Rebel Scum

> Aκούγεται ,λες και είναι κάποια "ίωση" ... 
> Αποκλείεται να δούμε κάποια βελτίωση;



Η Παρασκευή αφορά στη Νέα Σμύρνη αν δεν κάνω λάθος άρα θα πρέπει να περιμένεις κι εσύ τη σειρά σου :Wink: 

Μακάρι να υπάρξει βελτίωση αλλά η προσωπική μου εμπειρία από προηγούμενη "αναβάθμιση" με οδήγησε στη φυγή :Razz:

----------


## atheos71

Koίταξε , την έχω γλιτώσει από δύο αναβαθμίσεις μέχρι τώρα ... Θ'αντέξω (ελπίζω) μέχρι τέλους 12μήνου,
κι από κει και πέρα βλέπουμε ... Γενικά η κατάσταση στους παρόχους είναι περίπου η ίδια.
Η ΟΝ είχε επιπλέον την υπηρεσία τηλεόρασης , όταν συνδέθηκα.Και να πεις ότι βλέπω και με 
προσέλκυσε αυτό στο πακέτο της;

----------


## Rebel Scum

Όπως προείπα το πακέτο της τηλεόρασης είναι πολύ δελεαστικό...εγώ βέβαια την πάτησα λόγω των διεθνών κλήσεων αλλά το IP TV ήταν αυτό που με έκανε να τους επιλέξω από το double play κάποιου άλλου.

----------


## Avesael

Όπως τα λέει ο Rebel...
Μέχρι τώρα στις 2 μεγάλες αναβαθμίσεις ειδικά στη Ν.Σμύρνη, τα αποτελέσματα της επόμενης ημέρας ήταν αποκαρδιωτικά  :Sad:

----------


## grphoto

Παντως κινουμαστε σε καλη κατευθυνση, καινουργια καναλια υπαρχουν αναμενουμε και αναβαθμισεις, νομιζω οτι εχουμε μονο καλα για το μελλον. Και στο κατω κατω εχουνε μαζεψει και καποια εμπειρια με τα προηγουμενα προβληματα των αναβθιμσεων, πιστευω οτι σε καθε μελοντικη αναβαθμιση τα προβληματα θα ειναι καθε φορα και λιγοτερα.

Να βρεθει τουλαχιστον καποια λυση και για τους πιο απομακρυσμενους που δεν μπορουν να ανεβασουν ταχυτητα για να απολαυσουν τα καλα του onrec και της iptv, η δεν εχουν σταθερες συνδεσεις.

----------


## CMS

> Να βρεθει τουλαχιστον καποια λυση και για τους πιο απομακρυσμενους που δεν μπορουν να ανεβασουν ταχυτητα για να απολαυσουν τα καλα του onrec και της iptv, η δεν εχουν σταθερες συνδεσεις.


Αυτό δεν νομίζω να συμβεί ... οι πιο απομακρυσμένοι θα έχουν πάντα πρόβλημα λιγότερο ή περισσότερο στο adsl2+ ...όπου κι αν πάνε ....και ειδικά στην IPTV που δεν συγχωρεί απώλεια δεδομένων και η διόρθωση των λαθών μετατρέπεται σε σφάλματα εικόνας τα πράγματα είναι πιο δύσκολα σε σχέση με το internet που απλά κολλάτε και περιμένετε ... το 3play και ειδικά η iPTV είναι δύσκολο πράγμα ...διαβολικό  :Razz: ...ενδεχομένως οι απομακρυσμένοι χρήστες  να έχουν λιγότερο πρόβλημα στον ΟΤΕ ...που μάλλον θα τους παρέχει καλύτερη μεταχείριση και τεχνική υποστήριξη στο βρόχο τους ... δεν ξέρω αν αυτό γίνεται προνομιακά ή επειδή τεχνικά ο ΟΤΕ μπορεί να το παρέχει και οι άλλοι όχι ... αλλά μάλλον συμβαίνει ...

Το πρόβλημα στο adsl2+ για τους απομακρυσμένους χρήστες θα λυθεί μόνο αν ενεργοποιηθούν νέες τεχνολογίες συμπίεσης δεδομένων και διαχείρισης θορύβου ... είναι ακόμα σε πειραματικά στάδια αλλά συμβαίνουν ... και κάποια στιγμή θα διαμορφώσουν νέα δεδομένα στις μεταφορές δεδομένων και μάλιστα πάνω στον χαλκό (χωρίς δηλαδή να έχουμε οπτική ίνα μέχρι το σπίτι μας) ... όπως θα έχετε ακούσει ίσως ..όταν αυτές θα υλοποιηθούν θα έχουμε πάνω στον χαλκό και ταχύτητες μεγαλύτερες των 25Μbps ...ενδεχομένως και θεωρητικά ακόμα και 30 και 40Mbps ... για τους πιο τυχερούς ... :Smile:  αλλά πρώτα θα έχει με τις νέες τεχνολογίες βελτιστοποιηθεί ο θόρυβος της γραμμής σας ..."μουσική του μέλλοντος" ... :Contrabassplaying:

----------


## evagelos

ζήσε μάη μου

----------


## atheos71

> ζήσε μάη μου


...για ποιόν Μάιο η αναφορά; :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :Whistle:

----------


## evagelos

αυτόν ντε που θα γίνουν όοοοολα τα παραπάνω.  :Razz:

----------


## Tem

> αυτόν ντε που θα γίνουν όοοοολα τα παραπάνω.


ναι αλλά η ΟΝ ετοιμάζει εκπλήξεις για τον Απρίλιο σύμφωνα με όσα λέγονται  :Razz:

----------


## atheos71

Θα βελτιώσει τις ήδη υπάρχουσες υπηρεσίες.Θέλω να το πιστεύω κι απ' την άλλη δείχνει κάποια σημάδια βελτίωσης ,όπως βέβαια τα βλέπω στη δική μου σύνδεση ...

----------


## Tem

> Θα βελτιώσει τις ήδη υπάρχουσες υπηρεσίες.Θέλω να το πιστεύω κι απ' την άλλη δείχνει κάποια σημάδια βελτίωσης ,όπως βέβαια τα βλέπω στη δική μου σύνδεση ...


η βελτίωση είναι γενικότερη.

----------


## amora

> η βελτίωση είναι γενικότερη.


Εγώ κρατάω μικρό καλάθι...

----------


## Tem

> Εγώ κρατάω μικρό καλάθι...


δικαιολογημένα νομίζω

----------


## WagItchyef

Παιδιά γιατί η ON TV δεν μπορεί να παίξει με άλλο router εκτός του Pirelli; Και άλλοι routers δεν έχουν πάνω από μία τοπική θύρα σύνδεσης;

----------


## papakion

Δεν ειναι η θυρα Ethernet που εχουν τα pirelli... αλλά το configuration συνδυασμού: αποκωδικοποιητής-ρουτερ-CPE control server-multicast servers)

----------


## atheos71

Νομίζω ότι με κάποια ρούτερς γίνεται , αλλά δε γνωρίζω λεπτομέριες...

----------


## Avesael

Παίζει κανονικα με Speetouch 585 και 780...

----------


## atheos71

Λες να το δοκιμάσω με το 780 , αν δε βαρεθώ;

----------


## pirobola

Ναι να αγοράσουμε 4 - 5 να έχουμε να παίζουμε , με την ΟΝ είναι σαν να λέμε έχουμε ένα δρόμο και ένα αυτοκίνητο και πάνω στον δρόμο να βάλουμε άλλο αυτοκίνητο για να πάει ποιο γρήγορα. Γιατί τότε να αγοράσω το αυτοκίνητο από την στιγμή που θα σέρνετε το μόνο κακό είναι και αυτό ισχύει για όλους τους εκτός από ένα πάροχο που αν έχεις πρόβλημα στην γραμμή σου αποδεσμεύεσαι από το συμβόλαιο.

----------


## grphoto

Αρκετοι απο εμας εχουμε πανω απο ενα modem-router  και το ξερεις γιατι οι παροχοι σε μερικες γραμμες ειχανε κατι κουτακια για τα πανηγυρια, πχ το usb μοντεμακι της Οτενετ (Sagem fast 800) ποτε δεν το συνδεσα, το ιδιο ισχυει και για το microcom της Vivodi.

----------


## atheos71

Aποδεσμεύσαι ,αν αποδεικνύεις το πρόβλημά σου και δε μπορούν να το διορθώσουν και ησυχάζεις.
(Το crypto είναι φίλου,το thomson της netone,το pirelli της οn.Δυο άλλα ρούτερς που δοκίμασα
είχαν ξεμείνει από κάποιες δουλειές του παρελθόντος).

........Auto merged post: atheos71 added 1 Minutes and 23 Seconds later........




> το ιδιο ισχυει και για το microcom της Vivodi.


....που το θυμήθηκες αυτό;(μου έχει ξεμείνει κι ένα τέτοιο).

----------


## arva

> Λοιπόν, εχθές το βράδυ κάθισα και ετοίμασα ένα video για την υπηρεσία IPTV της On Telecoms. Οι καταγραφή του video έγινε με από κάρτα τηλεόραση στο PC μου και σύνδεση από SCART σε S-Video (composite). 
> 
> Ανέβασα το αρχείο στο youtube (με μικρή φυσικά ανάλυση) και επίσης το original (300MB περίπου) σε διάφορα file hosting site (το rapidshare θα το βάλω τις επόμενες ώρες).
> Το video είναι διάρκειας 10 λεπτών και περιλαμβάνει τη διαδικασία εκκήνισης του tvbox, zapping σε όλα τα κανάλια πλήν αυτών της ψηφιακής ΕΡΤ (DTT, δεν είχα καλώδιο  ), περιήγηση στο μενού του OnCinema (trailers κτλ) και στο OnRec (επιλογή μια εκπομπής για αναπαραγωγή). 
> 
> Ελπίζω να σας αρέσει 
> 
> YouTube: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p2BgnL49LBE
> 
> ...



Και σε rapidshare Full size:
http://rapidshare.com/files/10960334...Full.part1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/10961429...Full.part2.rar

Παρεπιμπτόντως ευχαριστώ πολύ cnp5 για τη δουλειά που έκανες. Πολύ καλή!

----------


## cnp5

> Και σε rapidshare Full size:
> http://rapidshare.com/files/10960334...Full.part1.rar
> http://rapidshare.com/files/10961429...Full.part2.rar
> 
> Παρεπιμπτόντως ευχαριστώ πολύ cnp5 για τη δουλειά που έκανες. Πολύ καλή!


 :Worthy:  μπράβο arva  :Smile:  
όλο έλεγα να το βάλω και στο rapidshare και όλο το αμελούσα  :Smile:  thanx

----------


## giorghs

Πάντως αναμένεται λέει νέο κανάλι με 6 streams (On Multiplex) στα τέλη Μαίου αρχικά με ξένες ταινίες και μετά ελληνικές. Απορώ πως θα τα δουλέψουν με τέτοια χάλια...

(κλειδώθηκε το σχετικό θέμα για αυτό το γράφω εδώ).

----------


## papakion

που το ακουσες/διαβασες/ειδες ρε Γιωργη αυτο?

----------


## giorghs

Δεν ξέρω αν επιτρέπεται αλλά το λέει εδώ:
http://www.myphone.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=205639

----------


## grphoto

Αν μη τι αλλο κινουνται με πολλες νεες ιδεες, μια FTTH η περισσοτερα DSLAM να ειχαμε, και ολα θα ηταν ροδινα νομιζω για εμας.

----------


## papakion

Εχω την εντύπωση ότι miniDSLAMs δεν πρόκειται να δουμε (προς το παρον) στην Ελλάδα, καθως όπως είπε και ο πρόεδρος της ΕΕΤΤ, το ΔΗΜΟΣΙΟ ΤΗΛΕΦΩΝΙΚΟ ΔΙΚΤΥΟ ανηκει στον ΟΤΕ (τελικα).

----------


## cnp5

> Πάντως αναμένεται λέει νέο κανάλι με 6 streams (On Multiplex) στα τέλη Μαίου αρχικά με ξένες ταινίες και μετά ελληνικές. Απορώ πως θα τα δουλέψουν με τέτοια χάλια...
> 
> (κλειδώθηκε το σχετικό θέμα για αυτό το γράφω εδώ).


Που το είδες το χάλι...  :Smile:  μια χαρά είμαστε τώρα  :Wink: 

Τα προβλήματα έχουν περιοριστεί πολύ και η υπηρεσία τηλεόρασης παίζει (όπως και έπαιζε) χωρίς προβλήματα. Τουλάχιστον στη πλειοψηφία των συνδρομητών... (αυτή την εντύπωση έχω και από το forum και γενικότερα από γνωστούς και συνδέσμους στο εσωτερικό της εταιρίας).

----------


## kifa

Να ρωτήσω κατι  , επειδή θα ενεργοποιοηθώ σε λιγες μερες ...

Η τηλεόραση εχει delay ? Δλδ καθυστέρηση στο σήμα με μια απλη τηλεόραση ( οχι IPTV ).

Ρωτώ διότι φαντάζεστε να βλέπω EURO και η διπλανη πολυκατοικία να πανυγηρίζει κι εγω να βλέπω το Goal μετά απο μερικά δευτερολεπτα ... σπαστικό θα ειναι ... 

Αν συμβάινει κατι τετοιο θα ηθελα να το μαθω , 

Thanks !! 

 :One thumb up:

----------


## cnp5

> Να ρωτήσω κατι  , επειδή θα ενεργοποιοηθώ σε λιγες μερες ...
> 
> Η τηλεόραση εχει delay ? Δλδ καθυστέρηση στο σήμα με μια απλη τηλεόραση ( οχι IPTV ).
> 
> Ρωτώ διότι φαντάζεστε να βλέπω EURO και η διπλανη πολυκατοικία να πανυγηρίζει κι εγω να βλέπω το Goal μετά απο μερικά δευτερολεπτα ... σπαστικό θα ειναι ... 
> 
> Αν συμβάινει κατι τετοιο θα ηθελα να το μαθω , 
> 
> Thanks !!


χαλαρά!  :Smile:  3 δευτερόλεπτα  :Wink: 

Κλείσε πόρτες και παράθυρα για να μη στο χαλάνε  :Wink:

----------


## grphoto

> Να ρωτήσω κατι  , επειδή θα ενεργοποιοηθώ σε λιγες μερες ...
> 
> Η τηλεόραση εχει delay ? Δλδ καθυστέρηση στο σήμα με μια απλη τηλεόραση ( οχι IPTV ).
> 
> Ρωτώ διότι φαντάζεστε να βλέπω EURO και η διπλανη πολυκατοικία να πανυγηρίζει κι εγω να βλέπω το Goal μετά απο μερικά δευτερολεπτα ... σπαστικό θα ειναι ... 
> 
> Αν συμβάινει κατι τετοιο θα ηθελα να το μαθω , 
> 
> Thanks !!


Το ιδιο γινεται και στην δορυφορικη τηλεοραση, αναγκαστικα αφου περναει πρωτα απο καποιο κυκλωμα.

----------


## amora

> χαλαρά!  3 δευτερόλεπτα


Αυτό πάντως δεν είναι πρόβλημα. Αν η υπηρεσία δουλεύει καλά τότε η IPTV είναι μια χαρά. Η καθυστέρηση είναι τεχνικά αναμενόμενη.

----------


## darax

Σήμερα πάντως εντόπισα 3 νέα αθλητικά κανάλια,στό 42-43 καί 44.τα οποία θα γίνουν καί αυτά  συνδρομήτικά με ελευθερη παρακολουθηση για περιορισμένο χρονικό διάστημα.Είναι το ESPN CLASSIC,NASN καί EXTREME SPORTS CHANNEL

----------


## kifa

OK !!! Thanks !!!! 

Απ ότι διαβάζω πάντως σε άλλα τόπικ εχουν λυθεί αρκετά έως πολλά προβήματα του παρελθόντος !! 

Ας ελπίσουμε να βάλουν τουλάχιστον το SUPER SPORT1 FREE !!!!!  :Razz: 

 :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:

----------


## amora

> Ας ελπίσουμε να βάλουν τουλάχιστον το SUPER SPORT1 FREE !!!!!


Δε νομίζω να τους αφήσει η Forthnet :Wink:

----------


## CMS

Περιμένετε πρώτα να δούμε τί θα μεταδίδει στο μέλλον το supersport1 >.. δεν είναι τίποτα βέβαιο ούτε για την superliga αλλά ούτε και για το CHAMPIONS LEAGUE σε ένα χρόνο ... υπάρχουν γεροί ανταγωνιστές με χρήμα συμπεριλαμβανομένης και της κρατικής ΝΕΤ ...

----------


## kifa

> Περιμένετε πρώτα να δούμε τί θα μεταδίδει στο μέλλον το supersport1 >.. δεν είναι τίποτα βέβαιο ούτε για την superliga αλλά ούτε και για το CHAMPIONS LEAGUE σε ένα χρόνο ... υπάρχουν γεροί ανταγωνιστές με χρήμα συμπεριλαμβανομένης και της κρατικής ΝΕΤ ...


Σωστός !!! Βαλε και το Sport plus !! 

 :One thumb up: 

( αν και μεταξύ μας θα ηταν ιδανικό να υπήρχε ενα κανάλι συνδρομητικό με την ονομασια Σούπερ λίγκ με μια συνδρομη  της τάξεως των 5 € ώστε να μπορούν να βλέπουν ολοι οσοι θέλουν μπαλίτσα !! ) 

 :One thumb up:

----------


## CMS

> Σήμερα πάντως εντόπισα 3 νέα αθλητικά κανάλια,στό 42-43 καί 44.τα οποία θα γίνουν καί αυτά  συνδρομήτικά με ελευθερη παρακολουθηση για περιορισμένο χρονικό διάστημα.Είναι το ESPN CLASSIC,NASN καί EXTREME SPORTS CHANNEL


το ESPN μεταδίδει γκολφ όσο το παρακολουθούσα ,
το NASN θα μεταδίδει βορειομαερικανικά sports όπως γράφει ,... ράγκμπυ μπόλικο μάλλον,

το EXTREME SPORTS μάλλον θα αρέσει πιο πολύ ... δείχνει τώρα το απόγευμα αγώνες skateboard στο χιόνι ...

και έπονται κι άλλα ... :Wink:

----------


## kifa

Δε ξερω ... αλλά αρχίζω να νιωθω ιδιέταιρα καλα που αν και πικραμένος πολυ από την ΟΝ ( ημουνα το Νοέμβριο και εφυγα ) βλέπω οτι η δευτερη μου αποπειρα στο νεο μου σπιτάκι τελικά αποδειχθεί σωστη επιλογή !! 

 :One thumb up:

----------


## intech

> το ESPN μεταδίδει γκολφ όσο το παρακολουθούσα ,
> το NASN θα μεταδίδει βορειομαερικανικά sports όπως γράφει ,... ράγκμπυ μπόλικο μάλλον,
> 
> το EXTREME SPORTS μάλλον θα αρέσει πιο πολύ ... δείχνει τώρα το απόγευμα αγώνες skateboard στο χιόνι ...
> 
> και έπονται κι άλλα ...


Τα πράγματα πάνε καλά στήν IPTV της ΟΝ.



Off Topic


		Μήπως είσαι και εσύ Ολλανδός οπως ο cnp5 και εγώ;  :Razz:

----------


## CMS

Καλορίζικη να είναι η σύνδεσή σου φίλε kifa...

Είναι κοντά από το αστικό κέντρο ? :Thinking: 


*Spoiler:*




			intech, είναι δύσκολο να σταματήσεις την πίκρα κάποιου ...πρέπει μάλλον να συγχωρούνται τα ατοπήματά του, είναι σε ψυχικό βρασμό  ...στο κάτω κάτω ακόμα κι αν υπερβάλλει ...έχει πρόβλημα ενώ εμείς όχι ...πάντως και οι απρέπειες κατά του άλλου χρήστη δεν είναι ότι καλύτερο ακόμα κι όταν είσαι πικραμένος από την ΟΝ...

----------


## kifa

> Καλορίζικη να είναι η σύνδεσή σου φίλε kifa...
> 
> Είναι κοντά από το αστικό κέντρο ?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Σε ευχαριστώ πολυ !! 

Ειμαι Ζωγράφου, λογικά κοντά ( δε πρεπει να ειμαι πανω απο 1 χιλίομετρο ). Ζωγράφου χαμηλά ( κοντά στο Holiday inn αν ξερεις ).

 :One thumb up:

----------


## giorghs

> Που το είδες το χάλι...  μια χαρά είμαστε τώρα 
> 
> Τα προβλήματα έχουν περιοριστεί πολύ και η υπηρεσία τηλεόρασης παίζει (όπως και έπαιζε) χωρίς προβλήματα. Τουλάχιστον στη πλειοψηφία των συνδρομητών... (αυτή την εντύπωση έχω και από το forum και γενικότερα από γνωστούς και συνδέσμους στο εσωτερικό της εταιρίας).


Μακάρι φίλε μου, γιατί από ιδέες μια χαρά τα πάνε. Η υλοποίηση είναι το πρόβλημα. Πάντως στα διοικητικά έχουν ακόμα μεγάλο πρόβλημα -πρέπει ο χρήστης να επικοινωνεί με κάθε τμήμα και να ενημερώνει τι έκανε. ΠΧ. Σου λέει ο τεχνικός στείλε fax για να τους πεις οτι δεν παίζει η τηλεόραση ώστε να κάνουν μείωση στο πάγιο σου. Γιατί ρε φίλε να στείλω fax; Δε μπορείς εσύ εσωτερικά να ενημερώσεις το άλλο τμήμα; Τι θέλουν δηλαδή, ΚΕΠ;

(υγ. οι γονείς μου έχουν ΟΝ, ο κολλητός μου έχει ΟΝ, συνάδελφοι από την δουλειά έχουν ΟΝ, μετά από δικές μου προτροπές και όλοι δουλεύουν άψογα εκτός από μένα που με ταλαιπώρησαν (διοικητικά κυρίως, θέματα support κλπ.)  πρόσφατα μεταπήδησα σε ΝΕτονε όπου κάποια πράγματα είναι αυτονόητα ενώ στην ΟΝ δεν είναι. Τέλος πάντων, προσωπική άποψη πάντα,  η ψυχική μου υγεία επανήρθε στα φυσιολογικά επίπεδα...

----------


## amora

> Μακάρι φίλε μου, γιατί από ιδέες μια χαρά τα πάνε. Η υλοποίηση είναι το πρόβλημα. Πάντως στα διοικητικά έχουν ακόμα μεγάλο πρόβλημα -πρέπει ο χρήστης να επικοινωνεί με κάθε τμήμα και να ενημερώνει τι έκανε. ΠΧ. Σου λέει ο τεχνικός στείλε fax για να τους πεις οτι δεν παίζει η τηλεόραση ώστε να κάνουν μείωση στο πάγιο σου. Γιατί ρε φίλε να στείλω fax; Δε μπορείς εσύ εσωτερικά να ενημερώσεις το άλλο τμήμα; Τι θέλουν δηλαδή, ΚΕΠ;
> 
> (υγ. οι γονείς μου έχουν ΟΝ, ο κολλητός μου έχει ΟΝ, συνάδελφοι από την δουλειά έχουν ΟΝ, μετά από δικές μου προτροπές και όλοι δουλεύουν άψογα εκτός από μένα που με ταλαιπώρησαν (διοικητικά κυρίως, θέματα support κλπ.)  πρόσφατα μεταπήδησα σε ΝΕτονε όπου κάποια πράγματα είναι αυτονόητα ενώ στην ΟΝ δεν είναι. Τέλος πάντων, προσωπική άποψη πάντα,  η ψυχική μου υγεία επανήρθε στα φυσιολογικά επίπεδα...


Με 43dB attenuation έχεις 16Mbps!!!! :Shocked: 

Δε μπορώ να καταλάβω γιατί με την ΟΝ υπάρχει τέτοια μεγάλη διαφορά στο συγχρονισμό σε σχέση με άλλους παρόχους και ειδικά τη NetOne  :Thinking:

----------


## atheos71

Aπορίας άξιον , πόσο "κόφτη" έχει η ΟΝ. :Thinking: 
Με τη ΝetOne δεν το βλέπω αυτό.

----------


## garfieldakos

Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω το εξής σχετικά με την υπηρεσία της TV:
Εχω πάρει μια τηλεόραση Full LCD και επειδή δεν έχω καλή λήψη σήματος + χιόνια σε αρκετά κανάλια σκέφτομαι για την περίπτωση της ΟΝ.Επιπλέον είδα οτι ο αποκωδικοποιητής έχει θύρα HDMI..Κάνει καλό upscaling ?

Αυτό που θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω επίσης , είναι πως είναι η ποιότητα των κλασσικών καναλιών (Mega κτλ) συγκρινόμενα με streaming και HDMI. Μήπως ξέρει και κανείς τι ανάλυση είναι το streaming ? 
Περιμένω σχόλια απο χρήστες LCD που εχουν χρησιμοποιήσει την θύρα HDMI και έχουν συγκριτικό μεταξύ αναλογικής κεραίας και αποκωδικοποιητή.
Τα max 16 mbps bandwidth που δίνει για το δίκτυο της είναι μαζί με την χρήση internet,τηλεφωνίας και TV ?
Δηλαδή έστω οτι o router συνδεεται στα 10 mbps αυτά είναι καθαρά για το internet και μονο ?

----------


## cnp5

> Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω το εξής σχετικά με την υπηρεσία της TV:
> Εχω πάρει μια τηλεόραση Full LCD και επειδή δεν έχω καλή λήψη σήματος + χιόνια σε αρκετά κανάλια σκέφτομαι για την περίπτωση της ΟΝ.Επιπλέον είδα οτι ο αποκωδικοποιητής έχει θύρα HDMI..Κάνει καλό upscaling ?
> 
> Αυτό που θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω επίσης , είναι πως είναι η ποιότητα των κλασσικών καναλιών (Mega κτλ) συγκρινόμενα με streaming και HDMI. Μήπως ξέρει και κανείς τι ανάλυση είναι το streaming ? 
> Περιμένω σχόλια απο χρήστες LCD που εχουν χρησιμοποιήσει την θύρα HDMI και έχουν συγκριτικό μεταξύ αναλογικής κεραίας και αποκωδικοποιητή.
> Τα max 16 mbps bandwidth που δίνει για το δίκτυο της είναι μαζί με την χρήση internet,τηλεφωνίας και TV ?
> Δηλαδή έστω οτι o router συνδεεται στα 10 mbps αυτά είναι καθαρά για το internet και μονο ?


Full HD θέλεις να πεις και όχι Full LCD  :Wink: 
Λοιπόν, η μετάδοση της εικόνας στα κανάλια της On είναι σε SD (Standard Definition). Το upscaling δουλεύει αρκετά καλά με μόνο μειονέκτημα το κάδρο σε 16:9 LCD τηλεοράσεις που είναι 4:3 με μαύρες κολόνες δεξιά και αριστερά.

Η τηλεόραση της On (όταν είναι ανοικτή), δεσμεύει από 2-5 Mbps (ανάλογα τη μετάδοση του καναλιού ή ταινίας, mpeg2 ή mpeg4). Αν ο router σου συνδεθεί στα 10 και βλέπεις τηλεόραση, η ταχύτητα που θα έχεις για internet θα κυμαίνετε μεταξύ 4-6Mbps.

----------


## grphoto

Η αναλυση που δινει στο HDMI εξαρταται απο την τηλεοραση σου, αν ειναι Full HD τοτε εχει εξοδο 1080i, αν ειναι HD ready τοτε εχεις εξοδο 720p.

Το upscalling που εχει ειναι ενα normal ποιοτητας upscalling, το προβλημα ειναι οτι ολα εχουν απεικονιση 4:3 και δεν λειτουργει ακομα η εναλλαγη απο το μενου του δεκτη αναμεσα στο 4:3 και στο 16:9.

Οσον αφορα ολα τα καναλια πλην τα ιδιωτικης τηλεορασης η ποιοτητα ειναι πολυ καλη, τα ιδιωτικα (Mega-Ant1-κλπ) εχουν σημα που προερχεται απο κεραια και δεν ειναι τελειο φυσικα, αν εχεις στο σπιτι σου μια καλη κεραια εχεις πολυ καλυτερο σημα, αν εισαι σε περιοχη προβληματικη τοτε ειναι μια καλη λυση η θεαση μεσω της ΟΝ.

Τα max 16 ειναι για ολες τις υπηρεσιες, και φυσικα οταν χρησιμοποιεις την τηλεοραση δεσμευεις γυρω στα 4 mbit, τα οποια τα απελευθερωνεις αμεσα οταν κλεισεις τον δεκτη.

Γι αυτο τον λογο αν εισαι μακρια απο το dslam και δεν μπορεις να συγχρονισεις πανω απο 5-6 εχεις προβλημα με τηλεοραση.

Τωρα στα αμεσα σχεδια απο οτι ανακοινωθηκε ειναι και η τηλεοραση High definition, χωρις να ξερουμε περισσοτερα για αυτην.

----------


## vfragos

> Τωρα στα αμεσα σχεδια απο οτι ανακοινωθηκε ειναι και η τηλεοραση High definition, χωρις να ξερουμε περισσοτερα για αυτην.


Πότε ανακοινώθηκε αυτό, είναι επίσημο ; Απο το στόμα σου και στου θεού τ' αυτί ! :Smile:  Άμμεσα, πόσο άμμεσα δηλαδή το επόμενο τρίμηνο π.χ. ; Πόσα mbit να χρειάζονται άραγε για εκπομπή σε HD ;  :Thinking:

----------


## cnp5

> Πότε ανακοινώθηκε αυτό, είναι επίσημο ; Απο το στόμα σου και στου θεού τ' αυτί ! Άμμεσα, πόσο άμμεσα δηλαδή το επόμενο τρίμηνο π.χ. ; Πόσα mbit να χρειάζονται άραγε για εκπομπή σε HD ;


Για HD streaming το bitrate εξαρτάται από το codec την ανάλυση τα frames/sec και φυσικά στο σύνολο μπαίνει και ο ήχος.

Για το codec VC-1 (το συνηθισμένο για HD content) έχουμε:


Με πράσινο χρώμα έχω μαρκάρει τα πιθανότερα σενάρια για HD content με χρήση του VC-1 codec. Φυσικά μπορούν να βάλουν και άλλους codecs που όμως για HD πάλι θα χρειαστούν από 14Mbps έως... όσο πάει  :Smile:  (lol 960 Mbit/s για 4096x2304@26.7)

----------


## grphoto

http://www.myphone.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=205639

Η εταιρεία εισέρχεται πάντως στη 2η φάση των υπηρεσιών της, όπου θα κάνουν την εμφάνισή τους περισσότερο εξειδικευμένες υπηρεσίες. Για παράδειγμα, μέχρι τέλος Μαΐου αναμένεται το ON Multiplex, ένα κανάλι με 6 διαφορετικά streams ταινιών, ενώ αργότερα θα κάνει την εμφάνισή του και ένα αντίστοιχο κανάλι με ελληνικές ταινίες. 

Στο μεταξύ η On ανακοίνωσε δύο νέες υπηρεσίες: την On the Mobile με την οποία ο συνδρομητής καλεί από το κινητό του ένα σταθερό αριθμό και στη συνέχεια μπορεί να πληκτρολογήσει ένα διεθνή αριθμό και να εκμεταλλευτεί το δωρεάν χρόνο ομιλίας που έχει και την On Διεθνείς Αριθμοί, με την οποία η On προσφέρει τη δυνατότητα σε κάποιον συνδρομητή να αποκτήσει γεωγραφικό αριθμό σε κάποια χώρα του εξωτερικού με προφανή οφέλη όταν καλείται από κάποιον που μένει στη συγκεκριμένη χώρα. Τέλος, ανακοινώθηκε ότι στο μέλλον θα ξεκινήσει δοκιμαστικά η διανομή High Definition περιεχομένου στους συνδρομητές με υψηλή ταχύτητα. 

Δυστυχως μιλαει λιγο αοριστα για μελλον.

Κωστα ειχα διαβασει για νεους encoder που δινουν με 4-8 mbit  HD, φυσικα ολα εξαρτωνται και απο τις δυνατοτητες των μηχανηματων τους, η τις δυνατοτητες σε αναβαθμιση.


Απο http://www.hd4u-itea.org/
Demonstrations showed HDTV broadcast is now ready for deployment in Europe and that the coming next generation of equipment based on MPEG4-AVC technology promise a target bitrate of 6 Mbit/s.

MaxiSat made field trials on ADSL2+ in Finland and reported 75% of its clients have access to 14 Mbit/s bandwidth, while 93% of its clients are less than three kilometres from the DSLAM with up to 8 Mbit/s bandwidth. In such cases, ADSL2+ and H.264/AVC are able to provide one or two HDTV programmes over Internet networks.

----------


## WagItchyef

Αν η TV πιάνει >=10 Mbps κλάψτα. Μάλλον θα πρέπει να σκεφτούν άλλο μοντέλο σύνδεσης όπως το VDSL2.

----------


## cnp5

> Αν η TV πιάνει >=10 Mbps κλάψτα. Μάλλον θα πρέπει να σκεφτούν άλλο μοντέλο σύνδεσης όπως το VDSL2.


Το VDSL2 είναι μια λύση με ταχύτητες που μπορούν να φτάσουν 50Mbps στο 1Km (με θεωρητική ταχύτητα στα 250Μbps σε αποστάσεις 0 μέτρων και 100Mbps στα 500 μέτρα από το κέντρο). Από το 1Km και μετά γίνεται σαν την ADSL2+.

Πρακτικά πολύ λίγοι συνδρομητές θα μπορέσουν να έχουν τέτοιες ταχύτητες... Η μόνη πραγματική λύση για HD IPTV είναι η FTTH (Fiber To The Home) όπου οπτικό καλώδιο φτάνει στο σπίτι σου.

----------


## intech

Η ουσία βέβαι ειναι τι περιεχόμενο θα βλέπουμε.
Με HD, τα ματάκια μας στην αρχή, ισως γουρλώσουν  :Razz: , αλλα για πόσο θα κρατήσει αυτό.
Εκείνο που σε κρατάει  μποστά σε μια οθόνη είναι  αυτό που περιέχει.
Τώρα αν, το έχεις και με υψηλή ευκρίνεια, ακόμα καλύτερα :Smile:

----------


## CMS

Από σήμερα ξεκίνησε την μετάδοση στο κανάλι 40 το POKER CHANNEL ... :Smile: 

Απορώ πώς μερικοί κάνουν τόσο εύκολα φούλ ... :Whistle: 

Ουίσκυ στο χέρι , ξηροκάρπια ... και όσοι πιστοί του τζόγου προσέλθετε στην IPTV της ΟΝ ... :Wink:

----------


## darax

> Από σήμερα ξεκίνησε την μετάδοση στο κανάλι 40 το POKER CHANNEL ...
> 
> Απορώ πώς μερικοί κάνουν τόσο εύκολα φούλ ...
> 
> Ουίσκυ στο χέρι , ξηροκάρπια ... και όσοι πιστοί του τζόγου προσέλθετε στην IPTV της ΟΝ ...


Χαρτόμουτρα οργανωθείτε !! Ξεκίνησε το POKER CHANNEL.. :Cool:

----------


## atheos71

Eνδιαφέρον κανάλι για τους απανταχού τζογαδόρους και χαρτοπαίκτες! :Razz:

----------


## darax

Στο κάναλι 40 γιά τους φίλους του τζόγου έχουμε από χτές φίλοι συμφούρμιτες το νέο τηλεοπτικό κανάλι της ON , τό poker channel.. Αναμένουμε περισσότερα καί καλύτερα τηλεοπτικά κανάλια καί υπηρεσίες... :Whistle:  :Whistle:

----------


## Tem

οποιοδήποτε κανάλι προστίθεται είναι ευπρόσδεκτο. :Smile:

----------


## WagItchyef

Εγώ θέλω μπιλιάρδο!

----------


## ghbgr

ρε παιδιά αυτοί όλο poker  παιζουν .. δεν το γυρνούν και σε καμιά ξερή καμιά μπρυρίμπα (!)να αλλαξει το σκηνικό!  :Razz:  . θα παρω στο cc να κάνω παράπονα!  :Laughing:

----------


## Tem

> ρε παιδιά αυτοί όλο poker  παιζουν ..


για αρχή καλά είναι  :Laughing:

----------


## evagelos

> για αρχή καλά είναι


Παιδιά εγώ με καλώδιο hdmi βλέπω το poker tv σε 16χ9 και σε 4χ3. Είναι το μοναδικό κανάλι που βλέπω έτσι.

----------


## papakion

> Παιδιά εγώ με καλώδιο hdmi βλέπω το poker tv σε 16χ9 και σε 4χ3. Είναι το μοναδικό κανάλι που βλέπω έτσι.


Και δω το ίδιο και μου εκανε εντυπωση γιατι το Poker TV παίζει με HDMI στα 16:9 ενώ αλλα που ειναι 16:9 πχ ZDF δεν παίζουν...

----------


## cnp5

> Και δω το ίδιο και μου εκανε εντυπωση γιατι το Poker TV παίζει με HDMI στα 16:9 ενώ αλλα που ειναι 16:9 πχ ZDF δεν παίζουν...


Το ZDF δεν είναι πάντα 16:9 και μάλλον για αυτό δεν αλλάζει αυτόματα.

----------


## Tem

> Το ZDF δεν είναι πάντα 16:9 και μάλλον για αυτό δεν αλλάζει αυτόματα.


μάλλον γι αυτό το λόγο. Πάντως τις περισσότερες ώρες είναι 16 9

----------


## atheos71

Σαφώς καλύτερη η ευρυγώνια θέαση και ολοένα και περισσότερα κανάλια το υποστηρίζουν και θα το υποστηρίξουν στο μέλλον.

----------


## papakion

> Το ZDF δεν είναι πάντα 16:9 και μάλλον για αυτό δεν αλλάζει αυτόματα.


Το εφερα ως παράδειγμα.....ας πω για τα dsicovery... μια απο τα ιδια

----------


## Tem

μόνο το poker είναι πλήρως συμβατό με 16 9  :Wink:

----------


## giwrgosth

Χάζευα χθες την τηλεόραση... Το Poker είναι τέλειο!!!  :One thumb up:  Ελπίζω να μην το κάνουν συνδρομητικό και το χάσουμε και να βάλουν και άλλα παρόμοια, όπως το Diloti Channel και το Xeri TV.

----------


## papakion

Για το Poker Channel δεν εχει ειπωθει κατι τετοιο. Συνηθως η On ανακοινώνει αν θα γινει συνδρομητικό ή όχι απο αρχης εκπομπής ενός καναλιού. Σίγουρα όμως έχει ενδιαφέρον το καναλι και περνάς ευχάριστα την ώρα σου.

by the way:
ΠΡΟΣ ON TELECOMS
ΜΗΝ ΚΑΝΕΤΕ ΣΥΝΔΡΟΜΗΤΙΚΑ ΤΑ DISCOVERY! ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΟΛΟΣ ΕΛΞΗΣ ΓΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΟΥΣ.
ΑΦΗΣΤΕ ΤΑ DISCOVERY ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΑ!

----------


## darax

> Για το Poker Channel δεν εχει ειπωθει κατι τετοιο. Συνηθως η On ανακοινώνει αν θα γινει συνδρομητικό ή όχι απο αρχης εκπομπής ενός καναλιού. Σίγουρα όμως έχει ενδιαφέρον το καναλι και περνάς ευχάριστα την ώρα σου.
> 
> by the way:
> ΠΡΟΣ ON TELECOMS
> ΜΗΝ ΚΑΝΕΤΕ ΣΥΝΔΡΟΜΗΤΙΚΑ ΤΑ DISCOVERY! ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΟΛΟΣ ΕΛΞΗΣ ΓΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΟΥΣ.
> ΑΦΗΣΤΕ ΤΑ DISCOVERY ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΑ!


Συμφωνώ καί εγώ papakion, τουλάχιστον τα discovery νά μήν είναι συνδρομητικά !! Είναι super-super κανάλια  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:

----------


## amora

Για καθήστε βρε παιδιά... Τα αδιάφορα κανάλια να μη γίνουν συνδρομητικά, επειδή δεν αξίζουν. Τα ενδιαφέροντα κανάλια να μη γίνουν συνδρομητικά, επειδή... μας αρέσουν. Τι θα μείνει για την ΟΝ να πουλάει; :Razz:

----------


## giwrgosth

> Για καθήστε βρε παιδιά... Τα αδιάφορα κανάλια να μη γίνουν συνδρομητικά, επειδή δεν αξίζουν. Τα ενδιαφέροντα κανάλια να μη γίνουν συνδρομητικά, επειδή... μας αρέσουν. Τι θα μείνει για την ΟΝ να πουλάει;


Όπως έχω ξαναπεί και όπως καταλαβαίνουμε πιστεύω όλοι, η ΟΝ θα έχει ελεύθερα όλα τα σαβουροκάναλα τύπου Poker κλπ τα οποία θα είναι το τυράκι και συνδρομητικά τα "καλά". Λογικό δεν είναι? Με 3 ευρώ το μήνα μην περιμένουμε και πολλά. Είναι μια υπηρεσία από την οποία η ΟΝ σκοπεύει να βγάλει χρήματα.

----------


## ghbgr

αν και η τιμη της συνδρομης για αυτα τα καναλια θεωρώ οτι ειναι χαμηλη, πιστεύω πως θα μπορούσαν να ειναι και free . υποτίθεται ότι η ον tv ειναι στα + της ον και κανει τη διαφορα απο τους άλλους παροχους. τα συμβατικά καναλια που τα έχουμε και με αναλογικό σήμα .. νόμιζω πως όλοι μας τα προτιμάμαι απο την κεραία και όχι απο ον αφού και ποιοτικά ειναι καλύτερα αλλα και η ταχύτητα του μενου .. σε ξενερώνει .. 
απο την άλλη μας δίνει την επιλογή να εχουμε τη tv που γουσταρουμε στη τιμη των 6 ή 9 ευρώ!!
ενώ με νοβα δίνεις 60 (νομιζω...) και πληρώνεις το σύνολο των καναλιών ενω σε ενδιαφέρουν τα 3 ή 4 απο αυτα...
ελπίζω σε ακομα περισσότερα και καλύτερα καναλια στο μέλλον.... παντως σε γενικές γραμμες ειμαι απολυτα ευχαριστημενος απο την μεχρι τωρα πορεία - βελτίωση  της ον tv.

δλδ απο οτι καταλαβατε .. ειμαι καπως μπερδεμενος!  :Smile:   :Razz: 
θα μπορούσαν να ειναι free και θα χαιρόμουν αλλα και τιμη που τα δίνουν δεν ειναι καθόλου απαγορευτική ... και όπως και να το κανουμε για την ώρα την εν λόγω υπηρεσία την έχουν και μονοπώλειο...

----------


## cnp5

> αν και η τιμη της συνδρομης για αυτα τα καναλια θεωρώ οτι ειναι χαμηλη, πιστεύω πως θα μπορούσαν να ειναι και free . υποτίθεται ότι η ον tv ειναι στα + της ον και κανει τη διαφορα απο τους άλλους παροχους. τα συμβατικά καναλια που τα έχουμε και με αναλογικό σήμα .. νόμιζω πως όλοι μας τα προτιμάμαι απο την κεραία και όχι απο ον αφού και ποιοτικά ειναι καλύτερα αλλα και η ταχύτητα του μενου .. σε ξενερώνει .. 
> απο την άλλη μας δίνει την επιλογή να εχουμε τη tv που γουσταρουμε στη τιμη των 6 ή 9 ευρώ!!
> ενώ με νοβα δίνεις 60 (νομιζω...) και πληρώνεις το σύνολο των καναλιών ενω σε ενδιαφέρουν τα 3 ή 4 απο αυτα...
> ελπίζω σε ακομα περισσότερα και καλύτερα καναλια στο μέλλον.... παντως σε γενικές γραμμες ειμαι απολυτα ευχαριστημενος απο την μεχρι τωρα πορεία - βελτίωση  της ον tv.
> 
> δλδ απο οτι καταλαβατε .. ειμαι καπως μπερδεμενος!  
> θα μπορούσαν να ειναι free και θα χαιρόμουν αλλα και τιμη που τα δίνουν δεν ειναι καθόλου απαγορευτική ... και όπως και να το κανουμε για την ώρα την εν λόγω υπηρεσία την έχουν και μονοπώλειο...


Όλα τα ξένα κανάλια στο πακέτο της On, κοστίζουν λεφτά. Τα 35-39€ , max δε νομίζω να φτάνουν για να καλύψουν και τα έξοδα για τα Discovery κανάλια.

----------


## CMS

Πάντως ας μην βιαζόμαστε ακόμη ... θα δούμε τί θα γίνει με το θέμα ... ορισμένα κανάλια είναι ακριβά τα δικαιώματά τους και η ΟΝ θα ζητήσει συνδρομή ... άλλα κανάλια δε τα βλέπει ο κόσμος πολύ αν και η ΟΝ πληρώνει χρήματα π.χ. Sailing Channel ... δηλαδή και η ΟΝ μετράει στους χρήστες της ανταπόκριση των υπηρεσιών της ...και φυσικά ανάλογα παίρνει τις αποφάσεις της ...τις οποίες φυσικά και μπορεί να αλλάξει ...μην ξεχνάτε ότι για κανάλια συγκεκριμένα δεν υπογράψαμε ... ήδη θα καταλάβατε ότι κάποια κανάλια δεν μεταδίδονται πια ... θα δούμε ...

----------


## atheos71

Noμίζω ότι τις περισσότερες και μεγαλύτερες εξελίξεις θα τις δούμε στην iptv , εφόσον είναι πιο "παρθένο"
το έδαφος εκεί απ'ότι στο ίντερνετ.

----------


## spiros315

Νομίζω πως η ON θα πρέπει να εκμεταλλευτεί τις δυνατότητες του hdmi που τώρα λειτουργει προβληματικά.Να δώσει δηλαδή 16:9 μεσω hdmi.Η σύνδεση μέσω αυτού του καλωδίου είναι πολύ ανώτερη του scart ειδικά στις lcd και plasma και είναι κρίμα να μένει ανεκμετάλλευτη η δυνατότητα αυτή του sagem.Επιπλέον μεσω hdmi γίνεται και upconverting σε ανάλυση μέχρι και 1080p ανάλογα με τις δυνατότητες της τηλεόρασης.

----------


## darax

> Νομίζω πως η ON θα πρέπει να εκμεταλλευτεί τις δυνατότητες του hdmi που τώρα λειτουργει προβληματικά.Να δώσει δηλαδή 16:9 μεσω hdmi.Η σύνδεση μέσω αυτού του καλωδίου είναι πολύ ανώτερη του scart ειδικά στις lcd και plasma και είναι κρίμα να μένει ανεκμετάλλευτη η δυνατότητα αυτή του sagem.Επιπλέον μεσω hdmi γίνεται και upconverting σε ανάλυση μέχρι και 1080p ανάλογα με τις δυνατότητες της τηλεόρασης.


Δέν είναι καθόλου κακή ιδέα ,άλλωστε το έχουν γράψει πολλοί εδώ στό νήμα αυτό !! :Clap:

----------


## cnp5

Μόλις είδα ότι ο ΣΚΑΪ λαμβάνετε σαν 16:9 από το tvbox και γυρίζει αυτόματα τη τηλεόραση σε 16:9 mode όπως το pocker channel.

----------


## CMS

Με τα άλλα κανάλια όμως τί θα γίνει ... είναι λίγο εκνευριστικό το θέμα ... εκτός αν έχεις και τα δύο καλώδια πάνω και αλλάζεις input ... αλλά η διαφορά ποιότητας σε σχέση με την ταλαιπωρία σου για να αλλάζεις δεν λέει ... scart μέχρι νεωτέρας ...

----------


## kage

λειτουργει σαν ψηφιακος δεκτης για καναλια πρισμα,σπορ+ κτλ?
αν ναι πως?

----------


## manuel

> λειτουργει σαν ψηφιακος δεκτης για καναλια πρισμα,σπορ+ κτλ?
> αν ναι πως?


απλά του συνδέεις την κεραία της τηλεόρασης πάνω σαν είσοδο και έχει έξοδο αλλο καλώδιο που πάει στην τηλεόραση

----------


## cnp5

> απλά του συνδέεις την κεραία της τηλεόρασης πάνω σαν είσοδο και έχει έξοδο αλλο καλώδιο που πάει στην τηλεόραση


Να προσθέσω ότι αφού συνδέσεις τη κεραία στο tvbox, θα πρέπει να πας στις ρυθμίσεις και να κάνεις αναζήτηση καναλιών. Μετά στα κανάλι 90+ θα βρεις τα ψηφιακά της ΕΡΤ  :Smile:

----------


## CMS

Όταν θα αγοράσετε μία LCD να ελέγξετε να έχει ενσωματωμένο ψηφιακό δέκτη και πάπαλα ... να μην κουράζεστε και να εξαρτάστε από τα RF καλώδια και την διασύνδεση του sagem ... πάντως η ποιότητα των ψηφιακών της ΕΡΤ όταν και τα προγράμματα το επιτρέπουν είναι τέλεια ...

Και για να μην ξεχνάμε και την ΟΝ ... ακόμα και με το scart ... γαλλικά κανάλια, γερμανικά, αλλά και τα DISCOVERY και NATIONAL GEOGRAPHIC WILD όταν τα προγράμματα/μεταδόσεις έχουν καλή εγγραφή ... έχουν εικόνα κρύσταλλο ...


*Spoiler:*




			cnp5 χτύπα μία LCD τώρα ... η ΟΝ φυσάει και εσύ δεν μπορείς να τεστάρεις σωστά να δώσεις και τα φώτα σου :Laughing:  ...

----------


## cnp5

> Όταν θα αγοράσετε μία LCD να ελέγξετε να έχει ενσωματωμένο ψηφιακό δέκτη και πάπαλα ... να μην κουράζεστε και να εξαρτάστε από τα RF καλώδια και την διασύνδεση του sagem ... πάντως η ποιότητα των ψηφιακών της ΕΡΤ όταν και τα προγράμματα το επιτρέπουν είναι τέλεια ...
> 
> Και για να μην ξεχνάμε και την ΟΝ ... ακόμα και με το scart ... γαλλικά κανάλια, γερμανικά, αλλά και τα DISCOVERY και NATIONAL GEOGRAPHIC WILD όταν τα προγράμματα/μεταδόσεις έχουν καλή εγγραφή ... έχουν εικόνα κρύσταλλο ...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Άκυρο για την ώρα... θα μείνω με SD μέχρι να ξεκλειδώσει η γυναίκα μου το purchase mode...  :Wink:

----------


## papakion

Off Topic





> Άκυρο για την ώρα... θα μείνω με SD μέχρι να ξεκλειδώσει η γυναίκα μου το purchase mode...


 :Worthy:  :Worthy:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL: 
Παιζει και "hacking" σε αυτο το mode... τρεχεις το παρακατω πρόγραμμα

' Bypass purchase mode or easily get by papakion
' Run safely on every wife
' For better results, run on SAFE MODE (no pantofla on!)
Declare wife = wife, name
Declare husband = husband, name
Declare present (trip, gold, clothes)
Declare happiness= 0

INPUT wife, name
INPUT husband, name
again:
DO 
LOOP UNTIL happiness>400
ON present = gold THEN happiness=happiness+1
ON present = clothes THEN happiness=happiness+5
ON present = trip THEN happiness=happiness+100
END DO ELSE GOTO again

PRINT "ACHIEVEMENT UNLOCKED!!!"
PRINT wife;" now make ";husband;" happy and buy him that f***n TV set"
End

----------


## CMS

:ROFL:  :Laughing:  :Respekt:  :Worthy:

----------


## cnp5

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Παιζει και "hacking" σε αυτο το mode... τρεχεις το παρακατω πρόγραμμα
> 
> ' Bypass purchase mode or easily get by papakion
> ...




Off Topic


		το έκανα αλλά δεν έγινε unlock... μάλλον στη περίπτωσή μου θέλει παραπάνω από 400 happiness points  :Smile:

----------


## atheos71

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Παιζει και "hacking" σε αυτο το mode... τρεχεις το παρακατω πρόγραμμα
> 
> ' Bypass purchase mode or easily get by papakion
> ...




Off Topic



Περιεκτικότατο tip ,Aλέξη! :ROFL:  :One thumb up: 
Τα happiness points που τα βλέπουμε; :ROFL:

----------


## papakion

Σωστά πρεπει να προσθέσουμε κάτι για να βλέπουμε real-time τα happiness points.

Οπότε
Ανάμεσα στο DO LOOP και πριν το END DO προσθέστε την παρακατω γραμμή

PRINT happiness



Off Topic


		Ρε τι πάθαμε! Ακόμα δεν το βγαλαμε στην φόρα του καναμε και update!!

----------


## erateinos

Off Topic





> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Ρε τι πάθαμε! Ακόμα δεν το βγαλαμε στην φόρα του καναμε και update!!


 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL: 

 :Worthy:  :Worthy: 

 :Respekt: 

έτσι πρέπει να γίνετε  :Twisted Evil: 




> συγνώμη που θα το γράψω   αλλά έχει ένα bug (δεν είναι εύκολα ορατό) με την koumpara

----------


## papakion

Off Topic





> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ΑΑΑΑΑΑ 2ο update σε μια μέρα δεν γινεται! Αλλωστε μεχρι το happiness να ανέβει >400 καλό θα ηταν η παράμετρος koubara να μηδενιστει για εύλογο χρονικό διάστημα.
Να προστεθει στα declarations το "Declare koubara mode = off"

----------


## kage

γινετε να δεις τα καναλια της ερτ χωρις να μπει στο ινετ ?
γιατι απ οτι βλεπω καθε φορα που ανοιγει συνδεετε με ινετ,το θεμα ειναι οτι αν βλεπεις τα καναλια της ερτ καταναλωνει τα 6μβ που τρωνε τα αλλα καναλια

----------


## cnp5

> γινετε να δεις τα καναλια της ερτ χωρις να μπει στο ινετ ?
> γιατι απ οτι βλεπω καθε φορα που ανοιγει συνδεετε με ινετ,το θεμα ειναι οτι αν βλεπεις τα καναλια της ερτ καταναλωνει τα 6μβ που τρωνε τα αλλα καναλια


Όχι, όταν γυρίσεις σε κανάλι DTT (ψηφιακά της ΕΡΤ) το sagem tvbox σταματάει όποιο video feed από τα IPTV κανάλια έβλεπες πριν. Περιοδικά όμως θα συνδεθεί στους server της On για να πάρει πληροφορίες (timetables, αλλαγές κτλ).

----------


## papakion

Να ρωτησω και γω κατι ρε παιδια

Εστω οτι ανοιγω τον αποκωδικοποιτή, για χ,ψ λόγους δεν συνδέεται με την ΟnTV και μου εμφανίζεται η γνωστη εικόνα "ERROR". Απο εκει πως μπορώ να γυρισω στα ψηφιακά απευθείας?

----------


## cnp5

> Να ρωτησω και γω κατι ρε παιδια
> 
> Εστω οτι ανοιγω τον αποκωδικοποιτή, για χ,ψ λόγους δεν συνδέεται με την ΟnTV και μου εμφανίζεται η γνωστη εικόνα "ERROR". Απο εκει πως μπορώ να γυρισω στα ψηφιακά απευθείας?


Το δοκίμασα (στο άσχετο) προχθές...  :Wink:  Αν το αφήσεις μερικά δευτερόλεπτα (δε θυμάμαι πόσα) γυρίζει αυτόματα σε αυτά ή στο μενού που επιλέγεις να δεις τα ψηφιακά ή να προσπαθήσεις να ξανα συνδεθείς στην OnTV.

----------


## papakion

Το θεμα Κωστα ειναι οτι το έχω αφησει πολύ παραπανω απο μερικά δευτερόλεπτα αλλα no luck.... μενει στην εικόνα με το error.

----------


## cnp5

> Το θεμα Κωστα ειναι οτι το έχω αφησει πολύ παραπανω απο μερικά δευτερόλεπτα αλλα no luck.... μενει στην εικόνα με το error.


Δε θυμάμαι και εγώ τι πάτησα τότε... έχεις δοκιμάσει να πατήσεις το Q ή το R πλήκτρο; Με το Menu προσπαθεί να συνδεθεί... Το απόγευμα θα προσπαθήσω να το δοκιμάσω... Σίγουρα όμως μπορείς να το κάνεις, το έκανα εγώ προχθές, απλός δε θυμάμαι τη διαδικασία...  :Thinking:

----------


## papakion

Ναι δεν σκεφτηκα  :Stupid:  (γερασαμε βλέπεις  :Wounded: ) να πατησω κατι αλλο πλην του Menu.

----------


## kage

κ μενα μου φαινετε οτι τα καναλια της ερτ ειναι μεσω ινετ...χτες που τα βαλα κ αφησα ανοιχτο ινετ με τορεντς,ειχε πιξελιασματα:P

----------


## cnp5

> κ μενα μου φαινετε οτι τα καναλια της ερτ ειναι μεσω ινετ...χτες που τα βαλα κ αφησα ανοιχτο ινετ με τορεντς,ειχε πιξελιασματα:P


Δεν είναι, μερικές φορές όμως, το ψηφιακό σήμα (από τη κεραία) έχει προβλήματα κακής λήψης. Βλέπεις με τη ψηφιακή εκπομπή μπορεί να μην έχουμε χιόνια αλλά αν το σήμα δε φτάνει καλά τότε θα έχουμε πιξελιάσματα...  :Wink:

----------


## WagItchyef

> γινετε να δεις τα καναλια της ερτ χωρις να μπει στο ινετ ?
> γιατι απ οτι βλεπω καθε φορα που ανοιγει συνδεετε με ινετ,το θεμα ειναι οτι αν βλεπεις τα καναλια της ερτ καταναλωνει τα 6μβ που τρωνε τα αλλα καναλια



Αν εννοείς τα ET1, NET, ET3, αυτά τα βλέπεις μέσω Internet. Για να τα δεις από την κεραία, σύνδεσε την κεραία με την TV σου.

----------


## andreasmd13

> κ μενα μου φαινετε οτι τα καναλια της ερτ ειναι μεσω ινετ...χτες που τα βαλα κ αφησα ανοιχτο ινετ με τορεντς,ειχε πιξελιασματα:P


Όχι το έχω δοκιμάσει είναι κατευθείαν από το Sagem δεν έχει να κάνει με το net (τα plus prisma rik cine+)

----------


## CMS

τα ψηφιακά κανάλια τα βλέπει το sagem σαν αποκωδικοποιητής απλός ...καμία σχέση με το net ..όλα γίνονται μέσω του σήματος που το καλώδιο RF φέρνει από την κεραία στην είσοδο του sagem ...καμία σχέση με το adsl που λαμβάνει από το pirelli ..

Απλά έχω διαπιστώσει ότι το sagem είναι καλύτερος αποκωδικοποιητής από άλλους φτηνιάρικους της αγοράς ...πάντως προτείνω όποιος αγοράζει LCD να την αγοράζει με ενσωματωμένο ψηφιακό αποκωδικοποιητή ... και έτσι δεν θα μπλέκεται με άλλες συνδεσμολογίες ... ένα καλώδιο RF  από την κεραία στην τηλεόραση για όλα και πάπαλα ... φυσικά για τα κανάλια από ON θα χρειαστεί και την γνωστή σύνδεση με scart/HDMI από το sagem ...

----------


## dimitris_74

δεν ξέρω αν εχει αναφερθει αλλα σε ενα pdf βρηκα τιμοκατάλογο για τα επιπλεον κανάλια


Discovery 3€/μήνα
Νational Geographic 2€/μήνα
Sport 6€/μήνα
Baby TV 3€/μήνα
Dorcel TV 8€/μήνα
On Multiplex 8€/μήνα
On TV Games 3€/μήνα

Απόκτησε οποιοδήποτε πακέτο
σε ενδιαφέρει
ή όλα μαζί με το πακέτο
On TV Premium στην προνομιακή
τιμή των 15€/μήνα.

πηγή

http://www.ontelecoms.com/on/Downloa...ervices_gr.pdf

----------


## WagItchyef

Παιδιά σε ένα newsletter της ΟΝ είδα αναφορά στο ειδησεογραφικό κανάλι Fox. Το έχει δει κανείς αυτό ή δεν το έχουν βάλει ακόμα;

----------


## vlglyfada

to fox den to exoun akomi.
mallon sto 31 tha mpei (prin to bloomberg)


Me ta athlitika ti ginetai?

----------


## CMS

έρχεται το FOX NEWS όπου νάναι ... θα προστεθούν και άλλα αθλητικά που δεν τα γνωρίζουμε ακριβώς ...

Αλλά και άλλα θεματικά κανάλια ... ακούστηκε ότι κυρίως οι γυναίκες θα έχουν την τιμητική τους με νέα κανάλια ...

Συνεχίζονται οι προσθήκες στα premium (συνδρομητικά) κανάλια ...στο 65 το NATIONAL GEOGRAPHIC MUSIC ...  :Smile:

----------


## con

Βλέποντας το ίδιο match σε ΝΕΤ & ZDF έχει μεγάλη διαφορά στην ποιότητα της εικόνας. Η ΝΕΤ είναι πολύ πιο θολή. Από πού παίρνουν το σήμα για ZDF?

----------


## cnp5

> Βλέποντας το ίδιο match σε ΝΕΤ & ZDF έχει μεγάλη διαφορά στην ποιότητα της εικόνας. Η ΝΕΤ είναι πολύ πιο θολή. Από πού παίρνουν το σήμα για ZDF?


Από δορυφόρο, ενώ τη NET από κεραία...

----------


## gusp

Σίγα να μην προσβάλουμε τους Αραβες, ο καθένας μπορεί να λέει την αποψή του, τώρα αν εσύ βλέπεις ρατσιστικά σχόλια προβλημά σου.Να μην ξεχνάμε ότι οι Αραβες έχουν πάντα εχθρική στάση απέναντι στην Ελλάδα όσον αφορά τα Ελληνοτουρκικά, προς τι λοιπόν τέτοια ευαισθησία? Εχουμε μάθει όταν κάποιος πεί κάτι εναντίον ενός αλλοδαπού να τον αποκαλούν κάποιοι ρατσιστή ας σοβαρευτούμε λοιπόν λιγάκι γιατί το ολο πράγμα έχει καταντήσει γελοιό.

----------


## cmantas

> Σίγα να μην προσβάλουμε τους Αραβες, ο καθένας μπορεί να λέει την αποψή του, τώρα αν εσύ βλέπεις ρατσιστικά σχόλια προβλημά σου.Να μην ξεχνάμε ότι οι Αραβες έχουν πάντα εχθρική στάση απέναντι στην Ελλάδα όσον αφορά τα Ελληνοτουρκικά, προς τι λοιπόν τέτοια ευαισθησία? Εχουμε μάθει όταν κάποιος πεί κάτι εναντίον ενός αλλοδαπού να τον αποκαλούν κάποιοι ρατσιστή ας σοβαρευτούμε λοιπόν λιγάκι γιατί το ολο πράγμα έχει καταντήσει γελοιό.


βλεποντας το al jazeera μπορω να πω οτι ειναι καλο καναλια αλλα οταν πιανει θεματα τυπου π.χ. Παλαιστινης κλπ γινεται η πιο αγρια προπαγανδα που υπαρχει. Αν και εχει καλα στελεχη, κυριως αποστρατους απο το BBC, οταν ειναι να δεις ειδησεις για μεση ανατολη εκει παιζει μεγαλη κατηχηση των μαζων. Γενικα συμφωνω μαζι σου, και περα απο αυτο οι Αραβες επειδη εγιναν πλουσιοι σε ενα βραδυ (αν και απο οτι ακουω τα εργασιακα στον παραδεισο του ντουμπαι δεν ειναι οτι το καλυτερο) νομιζουν οτι θα γινουν και σαν τους δυτικους, μονο που ειναι μια φουσκα. 

κατι αλλο προσεξα οτι στο discovery που εβλεπα χτες σε μια αγγλικα κειμενα δεν παιζει ουτε υποτιτλος ουτε μεταφραση, εβλεπα χτες ενα ντοκυμοντερ για την Ανατολικη γερμανια και τα 2/3 ηταν στα γερμανικα διχως καποια αγγλικη μεταφραση..φταιει κατι;

----------


## WagItchyef

Προχθές ενεργοποίησα το πακέτο του National Geographic από τα Premium κανάλια. Τελικά όμως δεν μου αρέσει, γνωρίζει κανείς πως μπορώ να το απενεργοποιήσω;

Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## papakion

Στέλνεις φαξ στην On με αιτημα ακυρωσης της Premium υπηρεσίας....καντο όμως προς το τέλος του μηνα αφου τα 15€ ετσι και αλλιως θα κρατηθουν απο τον λογαριασμό σου  :Wink:

----------


## CMS

> Στέλνεις φαξ στην On με αιτημα ακυρωσης της Premium υπηρεσίας....καντο όμως προς το τέλος του μηνα αφου τα 15€ ετσι και αλλιως θα κρατηθουν απο τον λογαριασμό σου


2 ΕΥΡΩ θα του κρατήσουν για ένα μήνα ...μόνο αυτά διάλεξε αν κατάλαβα καλά ...

----------


## WagItchyef

Ναι για 2 Ευρώ πρόκειται, αλλά δεν μου αρέσει το πακέτο. Δεν μπορούσαν να κάνουν πιο εύκολη την απενεργοποίηση από το να στείλουμε fax; Φαντάζομαι και με τηλεφώνημα γίνεται η δουλειά.

----------


## CMS

> Ναι για 2 Ευρώ πρόκειται, αλλά δεν μου αρέσει το πακέτο. Δεν μπορούσαν να κάνουν πιο εύκολη την απενεργοποίηση από το να στείλουμε fax; Φαντάζομαι και με τηλεφώνημα γίνεται η δουλειά.


 :No no: 

Nop ... αν θυμάσαι όταν ενεργοποίησες , έγραφε ότι γίνεται με αποστολή αιτήματος εγγράφως με τα στοιχεία σου , φωτοτυπία ταυτότητας αν θυμάμαι ... 


*Spoiler:*




			δεν θυμάμαι αν ζήταγε αριθμό κοινωνικής ασφάλισης, πιστοποιητικό ταυτοπροσωπίας, πιστοποιητικό αγαμίας, εγγραφής σε υποθηκοφυλάκειο κτλ  :Crazy:  :ROFL: 




κανονικά θα έπρεπε με τον ίδιο τρόπο μέσω των ίδιων κωδικών να μπορείς και να απενεργοποιείς ...

----------


## WagItchyef

> Nop ... αν θυμάσαι όταν ενεργοποίησες , έγραφε ότι γίνεται με αποστολή αιτήματος εγγράφως με τα στοιχεία σου , φωτοτυπία ταυτότητας αν θυμάμαι ... 
> 
> 
> *Spoiler:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			δεν θυμάμαι αν ζήταγε αριθμό κοινωνικής ασφάλισης, πιστοποιητικό ταυτοπροσωπίας, πιστοποιητικό αγαμίας, εγγραφής σε υποθηκοφυλάκειο κτλ 
> ...


Προχθές που το ενεργοποίησα, μου έβγαλε ένα κείμενο σαν license που δεν πολυπρόσεξα τι έλεγε και το αποδέχτηκα, μετά μου ζήτησε κωδικό, του έβαλα το 1234 και ενεργοποιήθηκε.

Δεν έστειλα τίποτα με fax ή με ταχυδρομείο.

----------


## erateinos

> Προχθές που το ενεργοποίησα, μου έβγαλε ένα κείμενο σαν license που δεν πρόσεξα τι έλεγε και το επικύρωσα, μετά μου ζήτησε κωδικό, του έβαλα το 1234 και ενεργοποιήθηκε.
> 
> Δεν απέστειλα τίποτα με fax ή με ταχυδρομείο.


προσέχουμε που βάζουμε την υπογραφή μας και την ''επικύρωση'' μας  :Laughing:

----------


## CMS

> Προχθές που το ενεργοποίησα, μου έβγαλε ένα κείμενο σαν license που δεν πολυπρόσεξα τι έλεγε και το αποδέχτηκα, μετά μου ζήτησε κωδικό, του έβαλα το 1234 και ενεργοποιήθηκε.
> 
> Δεν έστειλα τίποτα με fax ή με ταχυδρομείο.


Οι όροι εγγραφής στα προγράμματα premium είναι σαφείς και γίνονται μετά την ανάγνωση των όρων εγγραφής στην οθόνη ... μετά αποδέχεσαι ηλεκτρονικά με τον κωδικό ενοικίασης ταινιών (default 1234) την εγγραφή σου και μετά τα υπόλοιπα γίνονται ηλεκτρονικά ...

Η κατάργηση του προγράμματος γίνεται όμως μόνο με έγγραφη ειδοποίηση προς την ΟΝ με fax της αίτησής σου και φωτοαντίγραφο ταυτότητας ...αυτό γράφεται στους όρους ...συμφωνώ όμως ότι θα έπρεπε να γίνεται και η κατάργηση της υπηρεσίας με τον ίδιο ηλεκτρονικό τρόπο ... να το δούμε ... αν και αντιλαμβάνομαι γιατί γίνεται ...

Προφανώς η ενεργοποίηση επιφέρει έσοδα και πρέπει να γίνεται εύκολα ενώ η κατάργηση της υπηρεσίας επιφέρει μείωση εσόδων και πρέπει να γίνεται λιγάκι πιο δύσκολα ...μπας και το ξανασκεφτείς ...  :Razz:

----------


## darax

Μπαίνεις εύκολα , βγαίνεις ζόρικα.... :Thinking:

----------


## WagItchyef

Αν ισχύει αυτό, νομίζω ότι είναι πολύ κοντόφθαλμη πολιτική για μια εταιρεία που θέλει να γίνει μεγάλη. Δηλαδή αν έχει σκοπό να φτάσει τους 1.000.000 χρήστες, οι χρήστες θα στέλνουν γράμματα και fax για απενεργοποίηση υπηρεσιών ενώ ταυτόχρονα ενεργοποιούν άλλες;

Ο κωδικός θα μπορούσε να χρησιμοποιείται και για απενεργοποίηση υπηρεσιών.

Φαντάζομαι όποιος δεν έχει fax στέλνει γράμμα;

----------


## papakion

Περιστερι, σπουργιτι, οτι εχει ο καθενας.

----------


## gangel

Εντελώς χάλια η εικόνα της νετ  :Thumb down:

----------


## manuel

> Εντελώς χάλια η εικόνα της νετ


Εμένα μια χαρά είναι. Μάλλον δεν συνχρονίζεις με μεγάλη ταχύτητα

----------


## darax

> Εμένα μια χαρά είναι. Μάλλον δεν συνχρονίζεις με μεγάλη ταχύτητα


Kαι στο  ΟΝ Τv,kαι στο ΟΝ REC η εικόνα της ΟΝ είναι χάλια !! Εβαλα να δω Τσεχία -Πορτογαλία στο ΟΝ Rec και η εικόνα ήταν χάλια, και σε χρώματα καί βέβαια και σε παγώματα.... :Thumb down: 

........Auto merged post: darax πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 8 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

...ειδικά η ΝΕΤ δεν παίζει με τίποτα !!!

----------


## gangel

> Εμένα μια χαρά είναι. Μάλλον δεν συνχρονίζεις με μεγάλη ταχύτητα


Δεν έχει σχέση αυτό που λες. Η ταχύτητα μου είναι υπερ αρκετή για να παίζει η τηλεόραση!

----------


## tsikos

Είναι γενικό το κακό ή συμβαίνει μόνο σε εμένα, το ότι χθες μου κολλούσαν τα κανάλια π.χ. discovery, nat geo κάθε 5-10 λεπτά;;; Έφτιαχνε μόνο αν πήγαινα σε ένα άλλο κανάλι και μετά ξαναγυρνούσα σε αυτό που έβλεπα!
(Το ON REC έπαιζε κανονικά.)

Ξέρουμε τι μπορεί να φταίει;  :Thinking:

----------


## papakion

Αυτό συνέβαινε και παλιότερα στα υπόλοιπα.... η κατάσταση της γραμμής σου πως είναι? Μαζεύει λαθη?

----------


## WagItchyef

Εγώ από χθες έχω να αναφέρω περιοδικά και αραιά pixelιάσματα, που για καιρό δεν είχα παρατηρήσει.

----------


## tsikos

> Αυτό συνέβαινε και παλιότερα στα υπόλοιπα.... η κατάσταση της γραμμής σου πως είναι? Μαζεύει λαθη?


Το μόνο σίγουρο είναι ότι πριν αρκετές μέρες μου αύξησαν την ταχύτητα στα 15 κάτι και έχω snr 9, ενώ με γύρω στα 12 ήμουν με snr 14-15...

----------


## papakion

> Το μόνο σίγουρο είναι ότι πριν αρκετές μέρες μου αύξησαν την ταχύτητα στα 15 κάτι και έχω snr 9, ενώ με γύρω στα 12 ήμουν με snr 14-15...


Αυτό σίγορυα έγινε οταν σου περάστηκε το 1.26.... για τα κολλήματα στα Nat Geo κλπ ίσως ήταν κάτι παροδικό  :Cool:

----------


## tsikos

> Αυτό σίγορυα έγινε οταν σου περάστηκε το 1.26.... για τα κολλήματα στα Nat Geo κλπ ίσως ήταν κάτι παροδικό


Τελικά, αν δεν ήταν τυχαίο, τότε έφτιαξε μόλις έβαλα το 5μετρο FTP καλώδιο που είχε στο κουτί του tvbox (μην το ματιάσω δουλεύει καλά)....

----------


## vlglyfada

ρε παιδια, προσπαθω να αγορασω το sport αλλα δεν με αφηνει.

Πως το προσθέτω???

Πηγα στο TV --> προσθεστε πακετο --> sport, πατησα ΟΚ αλλα τζιφος??????

----------


## papakion

Μηπως χρειαζεται λιγος χρονος μεχρι την ενεργοποίηση του πακετου?

----------


## vlglyfada

δε νομιζω γιατι δεν εβγαλε καποιο confirmation.

Οποιος το εχει κανει ας δωσει instructions!

----------


## CostasBal

> Είναι γενικό το κακό ή συμβαίνει μόνο σε εμένα, το ότι χθες μου κολλούσαν τα κανάλια π.χ. discovery, nat geo κάθε 5-10 λεπτά;;; Έφτιαχνε μόνο αν πήγαινα σε ένα άλλο κανάλι και μετά ξαναγυρνούσα σε αυτό που έβλεπα!
> (Το ON REC έπαιζε κανονικά.)
> 
> Ξέρουμε τι μπορεί να φταίει;


Φίλε tsikos είχα και εγώ τα ίδια προβλήματα εδώ και μια εβδομάδα. Χθες απόγευμα αποφάσισα, μετά από πολύ σκέψη και με φόβο να καλέσω το cc για να αναφέρω το πρόβλημα και να τους προτείνω να μου ρίξουν την ταχύτητα 1 Mbps μπας και στρώσω   :Crying:  :Crying:  :Crying: (πράγμα που είχα κάνει με το παλιο firmware και είχε δουλέψει). Με το που λέω στο cc ότι έχω πρόβλημα στην IpTV, μου απαντάνε ότι είναι γνωστό το θέμα, γίνονται εργασίες και αύριο (δηλ. σήμερα) θα είναι ok. Δεν μπορώ να πω ότι τους πίστεψα, αλλά μου είπαν ότι αν θα συνέχιζε το πρόβλημα να τους καλούσα σήμερα. 

Γυρνάω σήμερα από τη δουλειά και "Ω ΘΕΕ ΜΟΥ...", τα πάντα δουλεύουν ρολόι. OnTV, OnREC, OnMultiplex. 

Προσοχή παιδιά μην το ματιάξουμε.

----------


## kzerzel

Μόλις γύρισα σπίτι και τα κανάλια της ΕΡΤ είναι άφαντα! 
Μόλις καλεσα την εξυπηρέτηση πελατών!
Τα κανάλια της ΕΡΤ σύμφωνα με την ΟΝ θα παραμείνουν ανενεργά μέχρι την έναρξη των Ολυμπιακών αγώνων!
Το πιστεύετε αυτό?
Η ξεφτίλα της ΟΝ δεν έχει τέλος!

----------


## WagItchyef

> Μόλις γύρισα σπίτι και τα κανάλια της ΕΡΤ είναι άφαντα! 
> Μόλις καλεσα την εξυπηρέτηση πελατών!
> Τα κανάλια της ΕΡΤ σύμφωνα με την ΟΝ θα παραμείνουν ανενεργά μέχρι την έναρξη των Ολυμπιακών αγώνων!
> Το πιστεύετε αυτό?
> Η ξεφτίλα της ΟΝ δεν έχει τέλος!


;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## manuel

επιβεβαιώνω και εγω !!

Δεν υπάρχουν πλέον τα κρατικά κανάλια  :Thumb down:

----------


## WagItchyef

Εννοείται ότι και εγώ επιβεβαιώνω. Ελπίζω μόνο αυτό το μέχρι των Ολυμπιακών Αγώνων να είναι κανένα ανέκδοτο από το CC ή κάτι τέτοιο.

----------


## loser

δεν ξέρω τι και ποιος φταίει πάντος εμείς δεν μπορούμε να δούμε τον αγώνα σήμερα
ένα μεγάλο bravo στην on για την ξευτίλα της

----------


## WagItchyef

Απλά να σας ενημερώσω ότι οι Ολυμπιακοί Αγώνες ξεκινούν 8 Αυγούστου.

........Auto merged post: WagItchyef πρόσθεσε 2 λεπτά και 43 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Αν έχει κάποιος ή κάποια, πληροφόρηση γιατί συνέβη αυτό, ας μας ενημερώσει και εμάς.

----------


## intech

Η σύνδεση με την ΕΡΤ "μεταφέρεται" απο "κεραία' σε απευθείας σύνδεση μεσω οπτικής ίνας.
Αυτό σημαίνει οτι η ποιότητα της εικόνας στους Ολυμπιακούς και σε ολα τα κανάλια της Ερτ, απο εδώ και στο εξης θα είναι τέλεια.
Ο χρόνος υλοποίησης είναι σαφώς πολύ μικρότερος και δεν εξαρτάται απο τη ΟΝ.
Το CC προφανώς δεν είναι σωστά ( κακώς) ενημερωμένο.



Off Topic


		WagItchyef μήπως είσαι η ήσουν Ιερέας. Καμμία πρόθεση να σε προσβάλλω (αν το πάρεις ετσι).
Μου θυμίζεις καποιο πολυ καλο φίλο στον Ι.Ν του ΑΓΙΟΥ ΑΝΔΡΕΑ οδος Λευκάδας Πλ. Αμερικής

----------


## cnp5

> Απλά να σας ενημερώσω ότι οι Ολυμπιακοί Αγώνες ξεκινούν 8 Αυγούστου.
> 
> ........Auto merged post: WagItchyef πρόσθεσε 2 λεπτά και 43 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........
> 
> Αν έχει κάποιος ή κάποια, πληροφόρηση γιατί συνέβη αυτό, ας μας ενημερώσει και εμάς.


Έχει σταλεί ήδη email  :Smile:  (από τη πρώτη στιγμή). Δυστυχώς όμως, λόγο ώρας, απάντηση δε θα λάβουμε μέχρι, τουλάχιστον, αύριο το πρωί...  :Sad:

----------


## WagItchyef

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		WagItchyef μήπως είσαι η ήσουν Ιερέας. Καμμία πρόθεση να σε προσβάλλω (αν το πάρεις ετσι).
> Μου θυμίζεις καποιο πολυ καλο φίλο στον Ι.Ν του ΑΓΙΟΥ ΑΝΔΡΕΑ οδος Λευκάδας Πλ. Αμερικής




Off Topic


		Δεν είμαι ιερέας ή μοναχός, λαϊκός είμαι.

----------


## intech

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Δεν είμαι ιερέας ή μοναχός, λαϊκός είμαι.


Ok Σε νόμιζα για κάποιο, που μου θυμίζεις, με πολυ χαρά.
Πάντα τα καλύτερα και ο ΘΕΟΣ να σε Φωτίζει (σει)...
Φιλικότατα
Νίκος

----------


## papakion

> Ok Σε νόμιζα για κάποιο, που μου θυμίζεις, με πολυ χαρά.
> Πάντα τα καλύτερα και ο ΘΕΟΣ να σε Φωτίζει *(σει)*...
> Φιλικότατα
> Νίκος


 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL: 

φερτε μου erateino εδώ και τωρα.....

----------


## con

> Η σύνδεση με την ΕΡΤ "μεταφέρεται" απο "κεραία' σε απευθείας σύνδεση μεσω οπτικής ίνας.
> Αυτό σημαίνει οτι η ποιότητα της εικόνας στους Ολυμπιακούς και σε ολα τα κανάλια της Ερτ, απο εδώ και στο εξης θα είναι τέλεια.
> Ο χρόνος υλοποίησης είναι σαφώς πολύ μικρότερος και δεν εξαρτάται απο τη ΟΝ.
> Το CC προφανώς δεν είναι σωστά ( κακώς) ενημερωμένο.


Και μέχρι τότε δεν μπορεί να συνεχιστεί η μετάδοση με τον ¨παραδοσιακό¨ τρόπο? OnRec στα κρατικά τέλος χωρίς καμιά ενημέρωση? Μόνο στην Ουγκάντα...

----------


## intech

> Και μέχρι τότε δεν μπορεί να συνεχιστεί η μετάδοση με τον ¨παραδοσιακό¨ τρόπο? OnRec στα κρατικά τέλος χωρίς καμιά ενημέρωση? Μόνο στην Ουγκάντα...


 Και στην EU ακριβώς το ίδιο ( συνδρομητης της DT πολλά χρόνια)...

----------


## CMS

Επειδή δεν άνοιξα την τηλεόραση ... έδειξε το ZDF το παιγνίδι σήμερα ? και έχει πολύ καλή εικόνα το άτιμο ...

----------


## con

> Και στην EU ακριβώς το ίδιο ( συνδρομητης της DT πολλά χρόνια)...


Ξαφνικά άνοιξες την IPTV της DT και δεν είχες για βδομάδες ARD και ZDF χωρίς να έχει προηγηθεί ενημέρωση? Zu unglaublich...

----------


## brou

> Επειδή δεν άνοιξα την τηλεόραση ... έδειξε το ZDF το παιγνίδι σήμερα ? και έχει πολύ καλή εικόνα το άτιμο ...


Όχι, δε το είχε. Και το Rai, πάγωσε μόλις ξεκινούσε το σήμα του Euro, και στη συνέχεια έβγαλε ότι το κανάλι προσωινά δεν είναι διαθέσιμο...Σε συνδυασμό με τα κρατικά, κάτι παίζει με το Euro, να με θυμηθείτε...

----------


## cnp5

> Όχι, δε το είχε. Και το Rai, πάγωσε μόλις ξεκινούσε το σήμα του Euro, και στη συνέχεια έβγαλε ότι το κανάλι προσωινά δεν είναι διαθέσιμο...Σε συνδυασμό με τα κρατικά, κάτι παίζει με το Euro, να με θυμηθείτε...


Το RAI δεν έχει τα δικαιώματα εκπομπής έξω από την Ιταλία και γι' αυτό "παγώνει" (το ίδιο κάνει και η ΕΡΤ στα δορυφορικά εκτός Ελλάδος). Το ZDF ή τα έχει... ή το παίζει κορόιδο  :Wink:

----------


## emeliss

> Η σύνδεση με την ΕΡΤ "μεταφέρεται" απο "κεραία' σε απευθείας σύνδεση μεσω οπτικής ίνας.
> Αυτό σημαίνει οτι η ποιότητα της εικόνας στους Ολυμπιακούς και σε ολα τα κανάλια της Ερτ, απο εδώ και στο εξης θα είναι τέλεια.
> Ο χρόνος υλοποίησης είναι σαφώς πολύ μικρότερος και δεν εξαρτάται απο τη ΟΝ.
> Το CC προφανώς δεν είναι σωστά ( κακώς) ενημερωμένο.


Αυτό είναι δικαιολογία και μάλιστα κακή. Πρώτα ετοιμάζεις τον νέο δρόμο και μετά κόβεις τον παλιό.

----------


## CMS

Έχω δει αρκετά ματσάκια από το ZDF ..πολύ καλή εικόνα ... ρε σεις η εικόνα στο ZDF  τί είναι ? 4:3 πάντως δεν είναι γιατί στην 16:9 ανοιγμένη εικόνα τα μεγέθη δείχνουν φυσιολογικά ενώ αν την γυρίσεις σε 4:3 δείχνουν αστεία τα πρόσωπα και οι διαστάσεις ...

Ελπίζω να μην έγραψα μ....  :Razz: 

........Auto merged post: CMS πρόσθεσε 2 λεπτά και 18 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Κανονικά δεν έπρεπε η ΕΡΤ να έχει δώσει ήδη τα κρατικά κανάλια ψηφιακά ? αυτό είχε ανακοινώσει ... επίσης είχε ανακοινώσει και καινούριο ψηφιακό interactive αγορών το οποίο όμως δεν νομίζω ότι θα υποστηρίζεται από τους συνηθισμένους ψηφιακούς αποκωδικοποιητές ? από το sagem δεν ξέρω ...

----------


## cnp5

> Έχω δει αρκετά ματσάκια από το ZDF ..πολύ καλή εικόνα ... ρε σεις η εικόνα στο ZDF  τί είναι ? 4:3 πάντως δεν είναι γιατί στην 16:9 ανοιγμένη εικόνα τα μεγέθη δείχνουν φυσιολογικά ενώ αν την γυρίσεις σε 4:3 δείχνουν αστεία τα πρόσωπα και οι διαστάσεις ...
> 
> Ελπίζω να μην έγραψα μ....


4:3 εκπέμπει αλλά η εικόνα πολλές φορές είναι 16:9, όπως στα Euro παιχνίδια (όσα δείχνει).

----------


## CMS

> 4:3 εκπέμπει αλλά η εικόνα πολλές φορές είναι 16:9, όπως στα Euro παιχνίδια (όσα  δείχνει).


 :Clap:  σε 16:9 το γήπεδο δείχνει καλύτερα αφού έχεις περισσότερο πλάτος στο μάτι σου ...

----------


## cnp5

JimJam (κανάλι 71). Θα είναι συνδρομητικό και θα παραμείνει ελεύθερο έως 15/09/2008 με παιδικό περιεχόμενο (στα Αγγλικά). 
Δεν είμαι σπίτι για να επιβεβαιώσω αν έχει ενεργοποιηθεί...  :Wink: 

Ιούλιος 2008 newsleter

----------


## cnp5

Και το ZDF γυρίζει αυτόματα σε 16:9 ποια !  :Smile:

----------


## sdikr

> Και το ZDF γυρίζει αυτόματα σε 16:9 ποια !


Συμφωνία με αυτό έχουν;

----------


## cnp5

> Συμφωνία με αυτό έχουν;


Το trolling τώρα ποιος το κάνει;  :Thinking:

----------


## sdikr

> Το trolling τώρα ποιος το κάνει;


δεν ξέρω

----------


## lewton

> Και το ZDF γυρίζει αυτόματα σε 16:9 ποια !


Nice.  :Smile:

----------


## gangel

Έχει παρατηρήσει κανείς ότι η εικόνα στο κανάλι που δείχνει τα trailer τρεμοπαίζει σε ορισμένα από αυτά;

----------


## darax

Πάντως από σήμερα έχουμε 2 νέα τηλεοπτικά κανάλια μέσω ΟΝ ,στο 31 το FOX NEWS και στο 71 το παιδικό κανάλι JIM JAM  !!! NAI STA NEA KANALIA!! :One thumb up:  ΜΠΡΑΒΟ ΟΝ

........Auto merged post: darax πρόσθεσε 0 λεπτά και 48 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

......και βέβαια περιμένουμε τα κανάλια τις ΕΡΤ !! :Thumb down:

----------


## sdikr

> Πάντως από σήμερα έχουμε 2 νέα τηλεοπτικά κανάλια μέσω ΟΝ ,στο 31 το FOX NEWS και στο 71 το παιδικό κανάλι JIM JAM  !!! NAI STA NEA KANALIA!! ΜΠΡΑΒΟ ΟΝ
> 
> ........Auto merged post: darax πρόσθεσε 0 λεπτά και 48 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........
> 
> ......και βέβαια περιμένουμε τα κανάλια τις ΕΡΤ !!


Για αυτά έχουν  συμφώνια  ή απλά έτσι τα βάλανε;

----------


## darax

> Για αυτά έχουν  συμφώνια  ή απλά έτσι τα βάλανε;


Δεν εχω ιδέα... :Thinking:

----------


## cnp5

Μην ασχολείσαι darax, για άλλον είναι το σχόλιο... (Δεν αξίζει καν απάντηση...)

----------


## sdikr

> Μην ασχολείσαι darax, για άλλον είναι το σχόλιο... (Δεν αξίζει καν απάντηση...)



Μπα  οχί καμία σχέση  μην νομίζετε κιόλας  πως  το ψάχνουμε

----------


## luciferakos

> Για αυτά έχουν  συμφώνια  ή απλά έτσι τα βάλανε;


    Κοίτα να δεις... μια καλή ιδέα είναι να στείλουμε τα σαίνια του ΟΤΕ να μάθουν... ο γίγας των τηλεπικοινωνιών στα Βαλκάνια... και ακόμα δεν μπορεί να προσφέρει αξιόπιστη DSL σε πόλεις όπως η Θεσσαλονίκη και η Πάτρα (άσε γιατί αν πάω σε μικρότερες πόλεις θα χρυπάω το κεφάλι μου στον τοίχο με τα κατορθώματα του ΟΤΕ)....

...να τον χαίρεστε λοιπόν!  :Smile: 

  Όσι για τα κανάλια της IPTV της ON... όλα είναι μια χαρά... προβληματάκια και πταίσματα είναι αυτά με την ΕΡΤ.

----------


## manuel

> Κοίτα να δεις... μια καλή ιδέα είναι να στείλουμε τα σαίνια του ΟΤΕ να μάθουν... ο γίγας των τηλεπικοινωνιών στα Βαλκάνια... και ακόμα δεν μπορεί να προσφέρει αξιόπιστη DSL σε πόλεις όπως η Θεσσαλονίκη και η Πάτρα (άσε γιατί αν πάω σε μικρότερες πόλεις θα χρυπάω το κεφάλι μου στον τοίχο με τα κατορθώματα του ΟΤΕ)....
> 
> ...να τον χαίρεστε λοιπόν! 
> 
>   Όσι για τα κανάλια της IPTV της ON... όλα είναι μια χαρά... προβληματάκια και πταίσματα είναι αυτά με την ΕΡΤ.



Ενω η ΟΝ είναι σε κάθε σπίτι της Θεσσαλονίκης και της Πάτρας ?
Μόνο σε Αθήνα επενδύει οπότε καλά που υπάρχει και ο ΟΤΕ και βλέπουν κάποιοι μη πρωτευουσιάνοι άσπρη μέρα

----------


## Tem

όσο περνάει ο καιρός όλο και περισσότερα κανάλια δίνονται με συνδρομή. Προβλέπω ότι σύντομα δεν θα παρέχεται κανένα δωρεάν. Η ΟΝ έχω την εντύπωση ότι μετατρέπεται μάλλον κατα κύριο λόγο σε πάροχο IPTV.
Πολλή διαφήμιση πέφτει για την τηλεόραση. Ας φροντίσει τουλάχιστον να φανεί καλή στον τομέα αυτό. Για ADSL υπάρχουν και άλλοι πάροχοι.

----------


## lewton

To Fox News δεν είναι δωρεάν;

----------


## Tem

> To Fox News δεν είναι δωρεάν;


τώρα είναι. Το ερώτημα είναι αν θα είναι και στο μέλλον δωρεάν.

----------


## manuel

> τώρα είναι. Το ερώτημα είναι αν θα είναι και στο μέλλον δωρεάν.


έχω την εντύπωση ότι είναι δωρεάν για μικρό χρονικό διάστημα. μετα θα πάει στον κουβά με τα συνδρομητικά

----------


## Tem

> έχω την εντύπωση ότι είναι δωρεάν για μικρό χρονικό διάστημα. μετα θα πάει στον κουβά με τα συνδρομητικά


όλα για τον κουβά τα βλέπω.

----------


## cnp5

Το Fox news είναι στο δωρεάν πακέτο, το Jim Jam είναι δωρεάν για περιορισμένο χρονικό διάστημα (μέχρι τέλος Σεπτεμβρίου νομίζω).

Ο κατάλογος του OnCinema στο web  :Wink:  (επιτέλους!)
http://www.in.gr/ath/cine/on.default.asp

----------


## atheos71

Με βλέπω να κρατάω κάνα πακέτο τηλεφωνίας - τηλεόρασης (ενδιαφέρει άλλα μέλη οικογενείας),στην ΟΝ.

----------


## Tem

το Jim Jam είναι πολύ καλό. Κρίμα που δεν θα είναι δωρεάν.

----------


## atheos71

Τί είδους κανάλι είναι;

----------


## Tem

> Τί είδους κανάλι είναι;


παιδικό  :Wink:

----------


## CMS

> Ενω η ΟΝ είναι σε κάθε σπίτι της Θεσσαλονίκης και της Πάτρας ?
> Μόνο σε Αθήνα επενδύει οπότε καλά που υπάρχει και ο ΟΤΕ και βλέπουν κάποιοι μη πρωτευουσιάνοι άσπρη μέρα


Ναι ..πραγματικά ...πολύ σοβαρός επενδυτής ο ΠΟΤΕ ... :Thumb down: 

Να μας πούνε μόνο πόσο κόστιζε και πόσο το αγόρασε το κάθε μαγαζί του ΓΕΡΜΑΝΟΥ  :Thumb down: ...και δεν είναι το μόνο σκάνδαλο ... ευτυχώς που δεν κάνει αυτές τις σοβαρές επενδύσεις του με τα δικά μου λεφτά πια ... :Worthy: 

Καλά που υπάρχει και η ΟΝ και γνωρίζουμε τί είναι το 3play ... τα υπόλοιπα είναι προφάσεις εν αμαρτίαις ... και κάτι τελευταίο ...τα 15 ΕΥΡΩ μηνιαίως για το ON Premium και τις παροχές του δεν είναι τίποτα ... όποιον ενδιαφέρει η IPTV να τα δώσει ...όποιον δεν τον ενδιαφέρει ... δεν χρειάζεται να γκρινιάζει ...υπάρχει και ο εθνικός πάροχος και οι εθνικοί προμηθευτές ... χρειάζονται και τα χρήματα για να αποπληρώσουν το ομολογιακό για τον Γερμανό ...

----------


## CRAzYMiLK

Σωστος ο παιχτης.
Με καλυψες απολυτα  :One thumb up:

----------


## Tem

γιατί δεν βάζουν και τα κρατικά στο ON Premium ?

----------


## atheos71

> γιατί δεν βάζουν και τα κρατικά στο ON Premium ?


Γιατί ο συνδρομητής θα πρέπει να πληρώνει δύο φορές την ΕΡΤ....

----------


## Tem

> Γιατί ο συνδρομητής θα πρέπει να πληρώνει δύο φορές την ΕΡΤ....


σωστά. Από μια άλλη βέβαια άποψη θα ήταν ίσως η μοναδική λύση για να δεις ΕΡΤ μέσω ΟΝ. 
Προσωπικά θα ήμουν διατεθειμένος να πληρώσω.

----------


## atheos71

> σωστά. Από μια άλλη βέβαια άποψη θα ήταν ίσως η μοναδική λύση για να δεις ΕΡΤ μέσω ΟΝ. 
> Προσωπικά θα ήμουν διατεθειμένος να πληρώσω.


 
Για ποιό λόγο το λες;Δεν αναφέρομαι στην προδιάθεση να πληρώσεις.

----------


## manuel

> Ναι ..πραγματικά ...πολύ σοβαρός επενδυτής ο ΠΟΤΕ ...
> 
> Να μας πούνε μόνο πόσο κόστιζε και πόσο το αγόρασε το κάθε μαγαζί του ΓΕΡΜΑΝΟΥ ...και δεν είναι το μόνο σκάνδαλο ... ευτυχώς που δεν κάνει αυτές τις σοβαρές επενδύσεις του με τα δικά μου λεφτά πια ...
> 
> Καλά που υπάρχει και η ΟΝ και γνωρίζουμε τί είναι το 3play ... τα υπόλοιπα είναι προφάσεις εν αμαρτίαις ... και κάτι τελευταίο ...τα 15 ΕΥΡΩ μηνιαίως για το ON Premium και τις παροχές του δεν είναι τίποτα ... όποιον ενδιαφέρει η IPTV να τα δώσει ...όποιον δεν τον ενδιαφέρει ... δεν χρειάζεται να γκρινιάζει ...υπάρχει και ο εθνικός πάροχος και οι εθνικοί προμηθευτές ... χρειάζονται και τα χρήματα για να αποπληρώσουν το ομολογιακό για τον Γερμανό ...


Απο την στιγμή που δεν αναγνωρίζεις το δικαίωμα του τελευταίου κάτοικου της "ανω κολοπετινίτσας" να έχει internet δεν μπορούμε να μιλάμε μαζί για τις επενδύσεις του ΟΤΕ

Σίγουρα ο ΟΤΕ είναι υπεύθυνος για το μεγαλύτερο χάος που επικρατεί στις τηλεπικοινωνίες αλλα τουλάχιστον θα έπρεπε να αναγνωρίζεις τον κοινωνικό του χαρακτήρα

Για ποία ΟΝ μου μιλάς όταν δεν παρέχει δίκτυο ούτε καν στην Θεσσαλονίκη?

Και σου τα λέω εγώ που τον ΟΤΕ τον έχω κόψει προ πολλού....Στην μια γραμμή έχω Forthnet και στην άλλη ΟΝ....

----------


## CMS

> Απο την στιγμή που δεν αναγνωρίζεις το δικαίωμα του τελευταίου κάτοικου της "ανω κολοπετινίτσας" να έχει internet δεν μπορούμε να μιλάμε μαζί για τις επενδύσεις του ΟΤΕ
> 
> Σίγουρα ο ΟΤΕ είναι υπεύθυνος για το μεγαλύτερο χάος που επικρατεί στις τηλεπικοινωνίες αλλα τουλάχιστον θα έπρεπε να αναγνωρίζεις τον κοινωνικό του χαρακτήρα
> 
> Για ποία ΟΝ μου μιλάς όταν δεν παρέχει δίκτυο ούτε καν στην Θεσσαλονίκη?
> 
> Και σου τα λέω εγώ που τον ΟΤΕ τον έχω κόψει προ πολλού....Στην μια γραμμή έχω Forthnet και στην άλλη ΟΝ....


Άκου λοιπόν φίλε μου γιατί μερικούς φαίνεται οι πολιτικοί σας πετάνε ωραία λουκουμάκια και τα τρώτε ...

Το μόνο που δεν γνωρίζετε είναι ότι μερικοί από εμάς γνωρίζουμε καλά το αμαρτωλό παρελθόν των ΔΕΚΟ ... για κάποιους λόγους συγκεκριμένους ... 

Ποιο κοινωνικό πρόσωπο του ΟΤΕ μιλάς ? αυτό που ξόδευε 100 μύρια ΕΥΡΩ για προμήθειες των  10 ? Με τα λεφτά αυτά τα δικά μου και τα δικά σου ο ΠΟΤΕ θα είχε σπείρει οπτικές ίνες σε όλα τα χωριά ...ακόμα και στο Καστελόριζο με υποθαλάσσιες οπτικές ... τόσα ακριβώς έδωσε  κι όμως προτίμησε τις εθνικές προμήθειες με τα ψηφιακά κυκλώματα , τις μπακατέλες που τα έλεγε τηλέφωνα ... ξέρεις πόσο κάνανε όλα αυτά και πόσο τα πλήρωσε ? πόσα λεφτά από τους λογαριασμούς μας αλλά και τους φόρους μας πήγανε σε προμήθειες , εργολάβους και δυστυχώς και διάφορα πρόσωπα ? έχουν γραφτεί σε εφημερίδες ... μερικοί ίσως ακούσαμε καικάτι περισσότερο ... για ποιο κοινωνικό πρόσωπο μιλάς ? αυτό των μιζών και της αρπαχτής ? γιατί με τα ίδια λεφτά σου επαναλαμβάνω θα είχε βάλει οπτικές όχι χαλκό στα χωριά ... έχεις καταλάβει περίπου για πόσο χρήμα μιλάμε ξεπλύθηκε στις ΔΕΚΟ ? αυτά με την SIEMENS και τον ΓΕΡΜΑΝΟ είναι πταίσματα ...υπάρχουν και κακουργήματα ...

και κάτι τελευταίο ...εγώ τουλάχιστον δικαίως τον αποκαλώ ΠΟΤΕ ...γιατί ISDN πλήρωνα και ISDN δεν είχα ... αδίκως τους καλούσα ... όλο αηδίες άκουγα ... και έπρεπε να τον τρώω στην μάπα με το ζόρι ...ευτυχώς που  αυτή η χώρα μπήκε στην ΕΕ .. αλλιώς ακόμα θα τους είχα να τους πληρώνω τα νταβατζιλίκια τους ...αυτών .. .των πολιτικών ... των τεμπέληδων ... των κομματικών ... των ... των ...των .. .και πάει λέγοντας αν όχι κλαίγοντας ...λυπάμαι που μιλάω έτσι αλλά δυστυχώς έχω ακούσει αρκετά ...και για αυτόν αλλά και για την ΔΕΗ ακόμα περισσότερα ... και δεν τα έχω ακούσει από κουτσομπολιά ...

Φτάσαμε το 2007 για να δώσει ο κύριος ΠΟΤΕ τα 8 Mbps ... και αυτό επειδή ζορίστηκε που δώσανε 24 Mbps οι υπόλοιποι ,,,νισάφι πια με την κοροϊδία ...αν δεν υπήρχανε οι εναλλακτικοί ακόμα 2 Mbps θα είχαμε, ο μάγκας θα ήταν δημόσιος και θα τον πληρώναμε χρυσό για το κέφι του να σπαταλάει , να μιζάρει και να "επενδύει" ...σε πάσης φύσης ημέτερους και μετά να μας μιλάει για το κοινωνικό του πρόσωπο ,,,εγώ τέτοιες καραμέλες δεν τις μασάω ...

Σκέψου μόνο που μιλάς για την ΟΝ ότι έφτασε το μικρό μαγαζί αυτό να δώσει 3play ενάμισυ χρόνο πριν και τώρα να μας διαφημίζει ο εθνικός πάροχος ότι θα δώσει και IPTV ... ελπίζω μόνο να μην φάνε και από εκεί τα λαμόγια ... και τουλάχιστον να πάνε για πρώτη φορά χαλάλι οι εισφορές των χρηστών του ... αν και με τέτοια περίσσεια λειτουργικών εξόδων έχουν πολλή δουλειά για εξυγίανση ακόμα οι Γερμανοί ...

Λυπάμαι που μίλησα λίγο αυθόρμητα και έντονα ...αλλά μεγάλωσα και δεν μπορώ πια να μασάω καραμέλες που μου σερβίρουν και μάλιστα και χαλασμένες από την πολυκαιρία ...

Δεν ξέρω τί θα κάνει η ΟΝ ...ακούγεται ότι ετοιμάζεται για Θεσσαλονίκη , Λάρισα και Βόλο ,...δεν ξέρω τί θα κάνει ...ένα ξέρω όμως ..ότι σαν υγιής ιδιωτική εταιρεία θα δει το business plan ...αν βγαίνει και ανάλογα επενδύει στις επεκτάσεις της ...για να δώσει και σωστές και ανταγωνιστικές υπηρεσίες ... αλλιώς θα κλείσει ... ενώ ο ακατανόμαστος έκανε το αντίθετο ... χωρίς business plan ...ξόδευε αλόγιστα ...έκανε ελάχιστα σε σχέση με εκείνα που εισέπραττε ...και τελικά πρόσφερε και το χειρότερο και το ακριβότερο ...τουλάχιστον σε μένα αυτό έκανε ... και αυτό θα καταγγέλω ...και όταν ακούω για το κοινωνικό του πρόσωπο θα θυμιζω τις μίζες που μόνο κοινωνικές δεν ήτανε ...

----------


## manuel

Πωπω αποθημένα!!

Στα περισσότερα απο αυτά που λές συμφωνώ...Αυτό δεν θα με κάνει να άλλαξω γνώμη για το ότι όσα και να έχει φάει κατα καιρούς (που είναι πάρα πολλά) τουλάχιστον είναι αναγκασμένος να παρέχει αξιοπρεπές internet σε κάθε γωνιά της Ελλάδος. Σε μέρη που οι εναλακτκοί δεν θα διανοηθούν ΠΟΤΕ να επενδύσουν το παραμικρό

Είναι κάτι περίπου σαν την Ολυμπιακή. Έχει φάει τα απίστευτα  χρήματα αλλα είναι η μόνη που πετάει  στις  παραμεθώριες  περιοχές....Συνεπώς είναι αναγκαία  όπως αναγκαίος είναι και  ο  ΟΤΕ.

Έκτος και αν θεωρείς τον ευατό σου πολίτη με περισσότερα δικαιώματα απο κάποιον που μένει σε ακρητική περιοχή. Όταν λοιπόν πάει η ΟΝ, η Forthnet και κάθε άλλος ενναλακτικός σε περιοχές όπως η Ξάνθη έλα να το ξανασυζητήσουμε.

Αν θέλεις να σχολιάσω τωρά τους εναλακτικούς...Έίναι ένα μπάχαλο !! ίσως τον τελευταίο καιρο να γίνεται κάτι ενθαρυντικό σε αυτήν την κατευθυνση...Μακάρι να βελτιωθει η κατάσταση τους και όλα είς όφελος του καταναλωτή είναι. Και αν δώσει tripleplay η Forthnet και ο ΟΤΕ ακόμα καλύτερα...θα υπάρχει και μεγαλύτερος ανταγωνισμός

Όπως και να χει βγαίνουμε OFF Topic με αυτήν την κουβεντούλα μας

----------


## CMS

> Είναι κάτι περίπου σαν την Ολυμπιακή. Έχει φάει τα απίστευτα  χρήματα αλλα είναι η μόνη που πετάει  στις  παραμεθώριες  περιοχές....Συνεπώς είναι αναγκαία  όπως αναγκαίος είναι και  ο  ΟΤΕ.
> 
> Έκτος και αν θεωρείς τον ευατό σου πολίτη με περισσότερα δικαιώματα απο κάποιον που μένει σε ακρητική περιοχή. Όταν λοιπόν πάει η ΟΝ, η Forthnet και κάθε άλλος ενναλακτικός σε περιοχές όπως η Ξάνθη έλα να το ξανασυζητήσουμε.


Συνεχίζεις όμως την καραμέλα που σερβίρουν ...απλά οι ΔΕΚΟ είχαν τους φόρους μας για να τα κάνουν ...και ούτε αυτό δεν έκαναν  ... έτσι δίνεις τηλέφωνο και φως παντού ...και στην Αλάσκα ... και χαρίζεις και μίζες ...

Είναι αυτό που λένε OTHER PEOPLE's MONEY ...μια χαρά κοινωνική πολιτική ,..ειδικά όταν δεν σε ελέγχει κανείς για να τα σκορπάς όπως θέλεις και να δίνεις και καμιά ψωρογραμμή σε κανένα χωριό ...άσε το παραμύθι με τα δικαιώματα ... δεν διεκδικώ περισσότερα δικαιώματα από τους άλλους ... ούτε αυτή την καραμέλα μασάω ... απλά εξυγίασνη στις ΔΕΚΟ έπρεπε να γίνει 30 χρόνια πριν ... τώρα μπορούμε να καμαρώνουμε την απίθανη πανελλαδική μας υποδομή ..εντός και εκτός πόλεων ...ακροδίκτυο και DSLAM που ούτε και μερικές αφρικανικές χώρες δεν έχουν ...ΚΑΦΑΟ που επιπλέουν ... κτλ κτλ ... να συνεχίσω ?

----------


## atheos71

> Συνεχίζεις όμως την καραμέλα που σερβίρουν ...απλά οι ΔΕΚΟ είχαν τους φόρους μας για να τα κάνουν ...και ούτε αυτό δεν έκαναν  ... έτσι δίνεις τηλέφωνο και φως παντού ...και στην Αλάσκα ... και χαρίζεις και μίζες ...
> 
> Είναι αυτό που λένε OTHER PEOPLE's MONEY ...μια χαρά κοινωνική πολιτική ,..ειδικά όταν δεν σε ελέγχει κανείς για να τα σκορπάς όπως θέλεις και να δίνεις και καμιά ψωρογραμμή σε κανένα χωριό ...άσε το παραμύθι με τα δικαιώματα ... δεν διεκδικώ περισσότερα δικαιώματα από τους άλλους ... ούτε αυτή την καραμέλα μασάω ... απλά εξυγίασνη στις ΔΕΚΟ έπρεπε να γίνει 30 χρόνια πριν ... τώρα μπορούμε να καμαρώνουμε την απίθανη πανελλαδική μας υποδομή ..εντός και εκτός πόλεων ...ακροδίκτυο και DSLAM που ούτε και μερικές αφρικανικές χώρες δεν έχουν ...ΚΑΦΑΟ που επιπλέουν ... κτλ κτλ ... να συνεχίσω ?


Θά 'λεγα να συνεχίσεις και μακάρι να μη συμφωνούσα με τα λεγόμενά σου.
Όμως δεν υπάρχει ούτε ένα σημείο διαφωνίας.

----------


## manuel

Απο την στιγμή που δεν καταλαβαίνεις τι σου εξηγώ δεν έχει νόημα να συνεχίσουμε αυτήν την κουβέντα

Δεν είπα ποτε ότι ο ΟΤΕ δεν έχει φάει τις άπειρες μίζες....όπως όλοι οι δημόσιοι οργανισμοί
Εννοείται ότι θα πρέπει να εξυχνιαστούν και άμεσα και εννοείται οτι πίσω τους κρύβονται πολιτικά παιχνίδια..

Αυτό που αρνήσε πεισματικά να καταλάβεις είναι ότι ο ΟΤΕ πέρα απο επιχείρηση είναι υποχρεωμένος να παρέχει τις ίδιες υπηρεσίες σε ΟΛΟΥΣ τους κατοίκους της Ελλάδας όπου και αν αυτοί βρίσκοντα (σε αντίθεση με τους ενναλακτικούς που πάνε μόνο όπου τους συμφέρει)

Επομένως είναι αναγκαίος να υπάρχει είτε το καταλαβαίνεις είτε οχι....δυστηχώς για σένα δεν μπορούμε να τον κλείσουμε   :Razz: 

Αυτά.......παώ για ύπνο

----------


## brou

> Αυτό που αρνήσε πεισματικά να καταλάβεις είναι ότι ο ΟΤΕ πέρα απο επιχείρηση είναι υποχρεωμένος να παρέχει τις ίδιες υπηρεσίες σε ΟΛΟΥΣ τους κατοίκους της Ελλάδας όπου και αν αυτοί βρίσκοντα (σε αντίθεση με τους ενναλακτικούς που πάνε μόνο όπου τους συμφέρει)


Εννοείς δηλαδή τους κατοίκους των πρωτευουσών των νομών της Ελλάδας, γιατί παραέξω ακόμα δεεεεν....
Στην εργασία μου βγαίνουμε internet με μισθωμένο κύκλωμα ΟΤΕ, γιατί DSL δεν παίζει στη περιοχή, δεν υπάρχει πραγματική ανάγκη για μισθωμένο, απλά είναι το μόνο που παίζει. Έρχεται λοιπόν εδώ ο χαλκός εναέρια, και έχει στη διαδρομή του αναγεννητές σήματος. Αυτοί λοιπόν ζεσταίνονται τις μέρες του καλοκαιριού, και βγάζει τρελλά λάθη η γραμμή. Ήρθαν οι τεχνικοί, διαπίστωσαν το πρόβλημα, και μου είπαν ότι η λύση θα ήταν η υπογειοποίηση των αναγεννητών (προσέξτε, δε μιλάω για κόστος νέας υπόγειας καλωδίωσης, μιλάω για 3 κουτιά πάνω στις κολώνες που απλά θα μπουν κάτω από το έδαφος.). Έκανα το αίτημα, και "απορρίφθηκε λόγω κόστους" , για μια υπηρεσία που κοστίζει *50€ την ημέρα*. Και είμαι στην Αθήνα όχι στην Άνω Αχλαδιά Μεσσηνίας. 

Έχουν όλοι οι πολίτες ανεξαρτήτως τόπου κατοικίας δικαίωμα για ίδιες υπηρεσίες internet; Αν και δε γνωρίζω αν υπάρχει θεμελιωμένο δικαίωμα τέτοιου τύπου, *στην πράξη πάντως δεν υφίσταται.* Ναι, ο ΟΤΕ καλύπτει πολύ περισσότερες περιοχές από οποιοδήποτε άλλο πάροχο, αλλά σαφώς όχι με τις ίδιες παντού υπηρεσίες, και σίγουρα δε το κάνει για κοινωνική πολιτική. Απλά είχε τις υποδομές, και αυτές τις πληρώσαμε όλοι μας. 

Μη τρελλαθούμε και τελείως...Κοινωνική πολιτική ο Βουρλούμης; Έλεος!

----------


## amora

Off Topic


		Παντού Γερμανοί βρε παιδί μου... Siemens, Deutche Telekom, Πάνος Γερμανός... Τσ τσ τσ...

----------


## cnp5

Ίσως κάποιοι έχουν παρατηρήσει ότι το Discovery Travel & Living έχει σαν default γλώσσα τη Ρωσική τις τελευταίες ημέρες και η επιλογή της Αγγλικής γλώσσας γίνετε μέσο του μπλε πλήκτρου στο remote control του sagem. 

Σήμερα πήρα απάντηση ότι θα πρέπει να έχει διορθωθεί.

Τέλος θα έχετε προσέξει ότι πατώντας το πλήκτρο Q καθώς βλέπετε το info bar ενός καναλιού, δεν το απενεργοποιεί άμεσα. Το πρόβλημα είναι γνωστό και αυτή την εβδομάδα (το αργότερο αρχές της επόμενης) θα διορθωθεί, καθώς θα περαστεί νέα έκδοση του sagem tvbox firmware.

----------


## WagItchyef

Αναμένουμε τα bug fixes.

----------


## luciferakos

> Απο την στιγμή που δεν καταλαβαίνεις τι σου εξηγώ δεν έχει νόημα να συνεχίσουμε αυτήν την κουβέντα
> 
> Δεν είπα ποτε ότι ο ΟΤΕ δεν έχει φάει τις άπειρες μίζες....όπως όλοι οι δημόσιοι οργανισμοί
> Εννοείται ότι θα πρέπει να εξυχνιαστούν και άμεσα και εννοείται οτι πίσω τους κρύβονται πολιτικά παιχνίδια..
> 
> Αυτό που αρνήσε πεισματικά να καταλάβεις είναι ότι ο ΟΤΕ πέρα απο επιχείρηση είναι υποχρεωμένος να παρέχει τις ίδιες υπηρεσίες σε ΟΛΟΥΣ τους κατοίκους της Ελλάδας όπου και αν αυτοί βρίσκοντα (σε αντίθεση με τους ενναλακτικούς που πάνε μόνο όπου τους συμφέρει)
> 
> Επομένως είναι αναγκαίος να υπάρχει είτε το καταλαβαίνεις είτε οχι....δυστηχώς για σένα δεν μπορούμε να τον κλείσουμε  
> 
> Αυτά.......παώ για ύπνο


  Όλες τις υπηρεσίες.... σε όλους τους κατοίκους της Ελλάδας... όπου κι αν αυτοί βρίσκονται.
 Αυτό θα έπρεπε να παρέχει...  :Wink: 
  Θες να πάμε σε μέρη της Ελλάδας όχι άγονα... όχι πολύ μακριά από τα κέντρα τα αστικά και να τους πεις για την DSL του ΟΤΕ;;;
  Και κάτι ακόμα... ο ΟΤΕ δεν ήταν μια απλή ΔΕΚΟ (γιατί πλέον δεν μπορείς να τον πεις και ΔΕΚΟ), ήταν ένα σημαντικό κομμάτι στην ασφάλεια του κράτους... μόνο που για τον ΟΤΕ κράτος ήταν η Αθήνα... άντε και λίγο από Θεσσαλονίκη... γιατί για την υπόλοιπη Ελλάδα... πονεμένη ιστορία...

  ΔΕΝ ΣΕ ΑΚΟΥΩ ΜΗΤΣΟΜ!!
  ΕΛΑ ΠΑΡΕ ΤΟ ΜΗΔΕΝ!  :Laughing:

----------


## chrand

@cnp5
μήπως ξέρεις αν έχουν στο προγραμματισμό τους, να προσθέσουν στα ελεύθερα και κανένα από τα παρακάτω;

sport tv (πρώην magic)
extra 
τελεάστυ

----------


## cnp5

> @cnp5
> μήπως ξέρεις αν έχουν στο προγραμματισμό τους, να προσθέσουν στα ελεύθερα και κανένα από τα παρακάτω;
> 
> sport tv (πρώην magic)
> extra 
> τελεάστυ


Δεν έχω ιδέα ...  :Smile:

----------


## WagItchyef

Επίσης Κανάλι 10. Αφού η ΟΝ μέχρι στιγμής είναι στην Αθήνα, γιατί δεν προσθέτει και αυτά;

----------


## oncts

Η ποιότητα στα κανάλια μπορώ να τη χαρακτηρίσω πολύ καλή.Άριστη είναι μόνο η δορυφορική.Σχετικά με το bandwidth καταναλώνει γύρω στα 4mb εν ώρα λειτουργίας.Εφ'όσον το modem σου συγχρονίζει στα 9mb και πάνω και δεδομένου ότι οι καλωδιώσεις σου είναι οκ (π.χ. όχι τεράστιο utp-ftp,ελεγμένα splitter-φιλτρα) σου εγγυώμαι πως δε θα έχεις ούτε ενα pixel ή διακοπή στον ήχο.Αν βεβαια θελήσεις να κατεβάζεις παράλληλα στο pc σου πάνω άπο ενα torrent,εγγυημένα η iptv δε θα παίξει.Αυτό δεν οφείλεται σε πρόβλημα της ΟΝ αλλά στα πρωτόκολλα αποστολής σήματος των P2P σε σχέση τη συνεχή ροή της iptv.

........Auto merged post: oncts πρόσθεσε 2 λεπτά και 19 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Παίδες τα κανάλια θα έρθουν όλα σιγά-σιγά.Αυτό δεν είναι κάτι που έχει να κάνει μόνο με την ΟΝ.

----------


## brou

> Η ποιότητα στα κανάλια μπορώ να τη χαρακτηρίσω πολύ καλή.Άριστη είναι μόνο η δορυφορική.Σχετικά με το bandwidth καταναλώνει γύρω στα 4mb εν ώρα λειτουργίας.Εφ'όσον το modem σου συγχρονίζει στα 9mb και πάνω και δεδομένου ότι οι καλωδιώσεις σου είναι οκ (π.χ. όχι τεράστιο utp-ftp,ελεγμένα splitter-φιλτρα) σου εγγυώμαι πως δε θα έχεις ούτε ενα pixel ή διακοπή στον ήχο.Αν βεβαια θελήσεις να κατεβάζεις παράλληλα στο pc σου πάνω άπο ενα torrent,εγγυημένα η iptv δε θα παίξει.Αυτό δεν οφείλεται σε πρόβλημα της ΟΝ αλλά στα πρωτόκολλα αποστολής σήματος των P2P σε σχέση τη συνεχή ροή της iptv.
> 
> ........Auto merged post: oncts πρόσθεσε 2 λεπτά και 19 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........
> 
> Παίδες τα κανάλια θα έρθουν όλα σιγά-σιγά.Αυτό δεν είναι κάτι που έχει να κάνει μόνο με την ΟΝ.


Καλώς ήλθες στο φόρουμ κατ' αρχήν, και καλά κουράγια. Μια και βλέπεις τα πράγματα εκ των έσω, θα μας λύσεις την απορία του τι συνέβη με τα κρατικά, και αν και πότε θα επανέλθουν;

----------


## apollokk

> Καλώς ήλθες στο φόρουμ κατ' αρχήν, και καλά κουράγια. Μια και βλέπεις τα πράγματα εκ των έσω, θα μας λύσεις την απορία του τι συνέβη με τα κρατικά, και αν και πότε θα επανέλθουν;


κατι παιζει με τους ολυμπιακους (αγωνες), εχουν βαλει διαφημησεις παντου. για μενα τα κρατικα δε θα επιστρεψουν ποτε...  :Whistle:  :Whistle:

----------


## atheos71

Το ξέρεις ή έχεις αυτήν την αίσθηση;

----------


## WagItchyef

Κατά τη γνώμη μου, αν πάει 8 Αυγούστου και αρχίσουν οι Ολυμπιακοί Αγώνες, και ΕΤ1, ΝΕΤ, ΕΤ3 δεν έχουν επανέλθει, μπορεί να μην τα ξαναδούμε ποτέ, ή μπορεί να προστεθούν στο Premium πακέτο.

----------


## brou

> Κατά τη γνώμη μου, αν πάει 8 Αυγούστου και αρχίσουν οι Ολυμπιακοί Αγώνες, και ΕΤ1, ΝΕΤ, ΕΤ3 δεν έχουν επανέλθει, μπορεί να μην τα ξαναδούμε ποτέ, ή μπορεί να προστεθούν στο Premium πακέτο.


Άντε πάλι με το Premium...Αυτό είναι το μόνο που αποκλείεται...

----------


## apollokk

> Το ξέρεις ή έχεις αυτήν την αίσθηση;


ρωτησα στο cc, οπως και στη Σωρου που πηγα και μου τα μασαγαν...

----------


## oncts

Έχουμε ενημέρωση από τέλη Ιουνίου(τότε δηλαδη που κόπηκαν τα κρατικά).Αρχές Αυγούστου επανέρχονται και απ'όσο ξέρω έχουν βελτιωμένο σήμα.

........Auto merged post: oncts πρόσθεσε 4 λεπτά και 26 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Ιδού και η απόδειξη:
19/6
Dear all

As of tonight On TV will not include anymore the 3 ERT channels (ET1, Net and ET3) – this will affect of course On Rec of course (ie On Rec will not have the programs of ERT)


Please note that this is a temporary measure - the channels will be put back beginning of August together with the new channels covering the Olympic Games, with much better quality

Please inform CC agents and sales partners accordingly

Thanks

----------


## alex_mar

Στην NOVA παντως απο 9/8 ανοιγουν 5 καναλια ολυμπακοων αγωνων της ΕΡΤ οποτε μαλλον κατι αντιστιχο θα ετοιμαζει και ΟΝ

----------


## oncts

Εγω πάντως τότε θα είμαι παραλία...Άσε τον Κεντέρη να τρέχει μονος του... :Wink:

----------


## atheos71

> Εγω πάντως τότε θα είμαι παραλία...Άσε τον Κεντέρη να τρέχει μονος του...


Δεν το βλέπω να τρέχει....
Να ρωτήσω κάτι που θα ξέρεις , την υπηρεσία της iptv πότε μπορώ να την αφαιρέσω;(9/10
συμπληρώνω χρόνο στην ΟΝ)

----------


## ntrim

> Δεν το βλέπω να τρέχει....
> Να ρωτήσω κάτι που θα ξέρεις , την υπηρεσία της iptv πότε μπορώ να την αφαιρέσω;(9/10
> συμπληρώνω χρόνο στην ΟΝ)


Και μένα με ενδιαφέρει αυτό.

...αναμένουμε απάντηση πριν πας παραλία ε!  :Razz:

----------


## vazelo

Εσυ με 10ΜΒ 8ες να αφαιρεσεις την υπηρεσια?? γιατι ψωμι σου τρωει??

----------


## atheos71

Ίσως δεν τον ενδιαφέρει η iptv.

----------


## ntrim

Για να μην σε αφήσω με την απορία...
Γιατί δεν έχω πιάσει ποτέ πάνω από 6800 (στις καλές μέρες). Το τελευταίο διάστημα κινούμαι γύρω στα 5500-6000.

----------


## atheos71

> Για να μην σε αφήσω με την απορία...
> Γιατί δεν έχω πιάσει ποτέ πάνω από 6800 (στις καλές μέρες). Το τελευταίο διάστημα κινούμαι γύρω στα 5500-6000.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler:*




Off Topic


		Θα σου πρότεινα να βάλεις στο info σου την πραγματική ταχύτητα που κλειδώνεις κι όχι αυτή που δείχνει το ρούτερ,γιατί μπερδεύεται ο κόσμος :Razz: 



Τελικά σ'ενδιαφέρει η iptv ή όχι; :Thinking: (αν όχι,έλα στο club των "αδιάφορων" της iptv).

----------


## ntrim

Όχι, δεν μ' ενδιαφέρει. Άρα, κι εγώ "αδιάφορος"!  :Cool:

----------


## evagelos

Εμένα ρε παιδιά εδώ και 2 εβδομάδες μου βγάζει μυνημα ότι η υπηρεσία ειναι προσωρινα μη διαθέσιμη.
Μάλλον πρέπει να είναι θέμα του TVBOX διότι δεν ακούει στην ΙΡ 192.168.1.5.
Απο δευτέρα θα πάρω τεχνικό

----------


## Tem

σε αναμονή λοιπόν για την επιστροφή των κρατικών  :One thumb up:

----------


## atheos71

Μέχρι να επιστρέψουν,ας παραμείνουν οι της τηλεόρασης στην παραδοσιακή τηλεθέαση.
Αν απ'την ΟΝ μίλησαν για επιστροφή των καναλιών,δε θα πρέπει να ψεύδονται,κάτι παραπάνω
από εμάς τους χρήστες θα ξέρουν.

----------


## cnp5

Προστέθηκε ακόμα ένα παιχνίδι στο OnGames (ξέχασα το όνομά του όμως :P ).
Άλλαξε τέλος και η έκδοση του tvbox firmware.

----------


## CMS

> Προστέθηκε ακόμα ένα παιχνίδι στο OnGames (ξέχασα το όνομά του όμως :P ).
> Άλλαξε τέλος και η έκδοση του tvbox firmware.


Airball αν θυμάμαι καλά ...δεν ξέρω πώς παίζεται ...θα ρωτήσω τα παιδιά μου ... :Razz:

----------


## WagItchyef

Παιδιά, τα κανάλια της ΕΡΤ ακόμα να φανούν στο On Rec. Επίσης νομίζω ότι με την ίδια λογική των δικαιωμάτων των Ολυμπιακών αγώνων, κάθε φορά που η ΕΡΤ θα δείχνει κάτι σημαντικό, όπως Eurovision, Euro, Champions League κ.λ.π. θα απαιτεί να βγαίνει από το On Rec, και ίσως όχι μόνο αυτό.

Εσείς τι λέτε;

----------


## Avesael

Έχει συζητηθεί και παλαιότερα αυτό.
Νομίζω ότι θα είναι στο χέρι της ΕΡΤ και ανάλογα το "προιόν" που θα "πουλά"  :Whistle:

----------


## cpnemo

Την ΕΡΤ την χρυσοπληρώνουμε εδώ και πάρα πολλά χρόνια μέσω των λογαριασμών της ΔΕΗ, άρα δεν θα'πρεπε να ζητάει δικαιώματα από πουθενά και από καμία ΟΝ. Δεν πρέπει να ξαναπληρώνουμε προϊόν που έχουμε ήδη πληρώσει και συνεχίζουμε να πληρώνουμε .Πόσες φορές θα πληρώνουμε την ΕΡΤ για να παρακολουθούμε 5- 10 εκπομπές της τον χρόνο?

----------


## emeliss

> Την ΕΡΤ την χρυσοπληρώνουμε εδώ και πάρα πολλά χρόνια μέσω των λογαριασμών της ΔΕΗ, άρα δεν θα'πρεπε να ζητάει δικαιώματα από πουθενά και από καμία ΟΝ.


Μα επειδή χρυσοπληρώνεις την ΕΡΤ έπρεπε να ζητάς να χρεώνει την On και την κάθε On. Δεν χτυσοπληρώνεις την ΕΡΤ για να βγάζουν εις βάρος της χρήματα τρίτοι.

----------


## cpnemo

> Μα επειδή χρυσοπληρώνεις την ΕΡΤ έπρεπε να ζητάς να χρεώνει την On και την κάθε On. Δεν χτυσοπληρώνεις την ΕΡΤ για να βγάζουν εις βάρος της χρήματα τρίτοι.


Αν πρόκειται να μετακυλήσουν την χρέωση αυτή στον τελικό χρήστη και βέβαια δεν θέλω να ξαναπληρώνω κάτι που έχω ήδη πληρώσει....

----------


## lewton

> Μα επειδή χρυσοπληρώνεις την ΕΡΤ έπρεπε να ζητάς να χρεώνει την On και την κάθε On. Δεν χτυσοπληρώνεις την ΕΡΤ για να βγάζουν εις βάρος της χρήματα τρίτοι.


Δε βγάζουν εις βάρος της χρήματα.
Της μεγαλώνουν το κοινό στο οποίο απευθύνονται οι διαφημίσεις της.

----------


## CMS

Δεν είναι εκεί το πρόβλημα ... 

Μπορεί κάποιος ISP να αναμεταδίδει απευθείας το ελεύθερο σήμα της ΕΡΤ ... όπως η ΟΝ ...

Μπορείτε ακόμα να γράφετε στο video εσείς για ιδιωτική χρήση ένα αγώνα ή στιγμιότυπα αγώνων ...

Δεν μπορεί όμως όπως φαίνεται ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΜΑ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ να αναμεταδώσει δημόσια σε video αγώνα ή στιγμιότυπα αγώνων της ΕΤ, αν δεν έχει συμφωνία ειδικού τύπου και μάλιστα με μπόλικα χρήματα ... κι αν ακόμα δεν το ζητούσε η ΕΤ αυτό από την ΟΝ, θα το απαιτούσαν τα άλλα κανάλια από την ΕΤ που έχουν συγκεκριμένο χρόνο στιγμιοτύπων να αναμεταδώσουν ...

----------


## sdikr

> Την ΕΡΤ την χρυσοπληρώνουμε εδώ και πάρα πολλά χρόνια μέσω των λογαριασμών της ΔΕΗ, άρα δεν θα'πρεπε να ζητάει δικαιώματα από πουθενά και από καμία ΟΝ. Δεν πρέπει να ξαναπληρώνουμε προϊόν που έχουμε ήδη πληρώσει και συνεχίζουμε να πληρώνουμε .Πόσες φορές θα πληρώνουμε την ΕΡΤ για να παρακολουθούμε 5- 10 εκπομπές της τον χρόνο?


Πληρώνεις την ΕΡΤ  για την πρόσβαση μέσω κεραίας  όχι για το να στο κάνει δώρο ο χ πάροχος  γιατί έτσι γουστάρει 

Αν δεν βλέπεις ΕΡΤ  μπορείς να ζήτησεις τα λεφτά σου πίσω  (πρόσξε όμως οτι αν έστω και μια φορά δείς και το καταλάβουν τότε θα έχεις πρόβλημα)

----------


## apollokk

παιδια εγω μετα απο 3 μηνες ξαναβαλα την τηλεοραση και συνειδητοποιησα οτι τα καναλια της ερτ επεστρεψαν... παντως, οπως και να χει, η ποιοτητα εικονας είναι χειροτερη και απο αυτη της κεραιας...

----------


## Tem

on ρεκ δεν παίζει με τίποτα σήμερα. Είναι γενικότερο πρόβλημα ?

----------


## atheos71

Παροδικό θά 'ναι,ελπίζω σύντομα να διορθωθεί.

----------


## beatnick

Το ΟΝrec είπαν ότι θα επιστρέψει όταν τελειώσουν οι ολυμπιακοί. Μάλλον πρέπει να περιμένουμε και τους παραολυμπιακούς, που ξεκινάνε μεθάυριο στα κανάλια 201-202 (δεν ξέρω πότε τελειώνουν)

----------


## CMS

> Το ΟΝrec είπαν ότι θα επιστρέψει όταν τελειώσουν οι ολυμπιακοί. Μάλλον πρέπει να περιμένουμε και τους παραολυμπιακούς, που ξεκινάνε μεθάυριο στα κανάλια 201-202 (δεν ξέρω πότε τελειώνουν)


Δεν νομίζω ότι θα ξαναδούμε ON REC στα κρατικά λόγω των αθλητικών ... εκεί έχει τεθεί το θέμα ...

----------


## atheos71

Tό 'χουν πει επίσημα από ΟΝ;

----------


## CMS

> Tό 'χουν πει επίσημα από ΟΝ;


Nop ... αλλά το θέμα περί ανα μετάδοσης αθλητικών των κρατικών έχει τεθεί και από άλλα κανάλια ...

----------


## Avesael

Σιγά σιγά το βλέπω να επεκτείνεται και σε άλλα κανάλια όμως (βλ. Mega). που μεταδίδουν αθλητικά συμβάντα.

Υ.Γ. Ο ΑΝΤ1 πήρε τα δικαιώματα του ΟΣΦΠ στο μπάσκετ οπότε μπορείτε να καταλάβετε ότι σιγά σιγά (και πάντα με τη λογική των τηλ.δικαιωμάτων) το OnRec θα εξαφανιστεί παντελώς...

----------


## con

Χωρίς OnRec δεν τα βλέπω καλά για την ΟΝ. Είναι το συγκριτικό της πλεονέκτημα...

----------


## atheos71

> ....... το OnRec θα εξαφανιστεί παντελώς...


Πάμε για double play δηλαδή ή μόνο το recording θα φύγει;

----------


## Avesael

Μα το 3play δεν είναι μόνο το OnRec...
Για παράδειγμα, αν κάποιος έχει βάλει 3play γιατί δεν έχει καλή κεραία, γιατί θέλει να βλέπει discovery κτλ ή γιατί του αρέσει το multiplex (καλή ώρα εγώ) και το OnRec να βγει θα με ενοχλήσει αλλά δε θα τρελαθώ κιόλας.
Αντίθετα αυτό που θα με κάνει να κόψω το 3play θα είναι η μη καλή λειτουργία της (καλής αποδεδειγμένα) γραμμής μου στα καλά καθούμενα...

----------


## atheos71

Γι αυτό ρώτησα ... για μια υπηρεσία της iptv πρόκειται.

----------


## cnp5

> Χωρίς OnRec δεν τα βλέπω καλά για την ΟΝ. Είναι το συγκριτικό της πλεονέκτημα...


Συγκριτικό πλεονέκτημα σε σχέση με τι; 
Αφού είναι η μοναδική που δίνει 3play (που να αξίζει τουλάχιστον...)

Και χωρίς το OnRec, θα έμενα... τουλάχιστον μέχρι κάποιος άλλος να έδινε κάτι καλύτερο...

----------


## atheos71

Θα ... δώσουν 3play κάποια στιγμή...Τότε ,βλέπουμε....

----------


## Craven

> Συγκριτικό πλεονέκτημα σε σχέση με τι; 
> Αφού είναι η μοναδική που δίνει 3play (που να αξίζει τουλάχιστον...)
> 
> Και χωρίς το OnRec, θα έμενα... τουλάχιστον μέχρι κάποιος άλλος να έδινε κάτι καλύτερο...


Τέτοια να λέτε να τους δίνετε και θάρρος... αφού λοιπόν θα μένατε χαλαρά χωρίς ούτε καν μείωση στην τιμή γιατί να μην το κάνει έτσι και αλλιώς αν δεν σας είναι ιδιαίτερο πρόβλημα?... εσείς όμως είστε απλά ένα ποσοστό.. Εγώ όπως και πολλοί άλλοι κυρίως για το OnRec μας ενδιαφέρει, οπότε σε περίπτωση που αυτό φύγει ή μειωθούν και άλλο τα κανάλια (και δεδομένου ότι έχω κλήσει χρόνο εδώ και καιρό) την έκανα με ελαφρά πηδηματάκια....

----------


## manuel

> Τέτοια να λέτε να τους δίνετε και θάρρος... αφού λοιπόν θα μένατε χαλαρά χωρίς ούτε καν μείωση στην τιμή γιατί να μην το κάνει έτσι και αλλιώς αν δεν σας είναι ιδιαίτερο πρόβλημα?... εσείς όμως είστε απλά ένα ποσοστό.. Εγώ όπως και πολλοί άλλοι κυρίως για το OnRec μας ενδιαφέρει, οπότε σε περίπτωση που αυτό φύγει ή μειωθούν και άλλο τα κανάλια (και δεδομένου ότι έχω κλήσει χρόνο εδώ και καιρό) την έκανα με ελαφρά πηδηματάκια....


 :One thumb up:

----------


## cnp5

> Τέτοια να λέτε να τους δίνετε και θάρρος... αφού λοιπόν θα μένατε χαλαρά χωρίς ούτε καν μείωση στην τιμή γιατί να μην το κάνει έτσι και αλλιώς αν δεν σας είναι ιδιαίτερο πρόβλημα?... εσείς όμως είστε απλά ένα ποσοστό.. Εγώ όπως και πολλοί άλλοι κυρίως για το OnRec μας ενδιαφέρει, οπότε σε περίπτωση που αυτό φύγει ή μειωθούν και άλλο τα κανάλια (και δεδομένου ότι έχω κλήσει χρόνο εδώ και καιρό) την έκανα με ελαφρά πηδηματάκια....


Φίλε μου, αν το OnRec είναι το μοναδικό που σε κρατάει, και αν βγούνε και άλλα κανάλια από το OnRec, φύγε... με το ζόρι να μείνεις; Το θέμα είναι κατά πόσο τα "αν" που αναφέρουμε (και εγώ και εσύ) έχουν πραγματικά βάση... 
Όταν και αν σταματήσει το OnRec, όταν και αν βγούνε κανάλια (για ποια ακριβώς φοβάσαι ότι θα βγούνε; ), τότε να το συζητήσουμε... διαφορετικά δε βλέπω λόγο ύπαρξης της συζήτησης... Τα ίδια λέγαμε και για τη διακοπή της ΕΡΤ και όμως επανήλθε... αν η ΕΡΤ θέλει να χάσει διαφημιστικό κοινό (μέσο του OnRec) σκασίλα μου...

Θα μείνω στην On Telecoms (τουλάχιστον όσο δεν έχω προβλήματα) γιατί μου αρέσει η OnTV (On Premium πακέτο) γιατί το internet παίζει σφαίρα (σε εμένα τουλάχιστον...) και γιατί το τηλέφωνο εδώ και 1.5 χρόνο δεν έχει σταματήσει να δουλεύει... Το μόνο πρόβλημα που έχω είναι ότι στη συσκευή τηλεφώνου που έχω... τελειώνει η μπαταρία πολύ γρήγορα ποια...

Ελπίζω οι παραπάνω λόγοι να σε έπεισαν για τους λόγους που θέλω να μείνω στην On... ακόμα και χωρίς το OnRec.  :Smile:

----------


## con

cnp5 πρέπει μη βλέπεις τα πράγματα από τη μεριά της ΟΝ. Δε σε θίγει κανείς  αν πει κάτι κακό επειδή το OnRec πάει για φούντο (αν δεν κάνει κάτι η ΟΝ)! Ο πελάτης δεν ενδιαφέρεται αν η ΕΡΤ ...ενδιαφέρεται για τα διαφημιστικά της μέσω ΟΝ! Ο πελάτης ενδιαφέρεται αν το σύστημα που εχει αναπτύξει η ΟΝ του δίνει αυτά που θέλει. Για μένα προσωπικά επειδή δε βλέπω ποτέ ταινίες, παρα μόνον τίποτε ειδήσεις ή παιδικά για το μωρό, άντε και κανένα Λαζόπουλο πάντα από OnRec, αν αυτό κοπεί τότε θεωρώ οτι άλλες πιο αξιόπιστες από πλευράς Internet εταιρείες έχουν πλεονέκτημα. On Premium, Nova κλπ. απλά δε με συγκινούν. Μπορείς να πάρεις ποιότητα internet ΟΤΕ ή κανένα πακέτο που έχει και κλήσεις προς κινητά. Ο καθένας έχει την άποψή του.

----------


## amora

> Το μόνο πρόβλημα που έχω είναι ότι στη συσκευή τηλεφώνου που έχω... τελειώνει η μπαταρία πολύ γρήγορα ποια...




Off Topic


		Πω πω.. Από ασύρματο μιλάς; Είναι σα να μιλάς σε κινητό από πλευράς RF... Δε βάζεις κανένα ενσύρματο καλού κακού...

----------


## cnp5

> cnp5 πρέπει μη βλέπεις τα πράγματα από τη μεριά της ΟΝ. Δε σε θίγει κανείς  αν πει κάτι κακό επειδή το OnRec πάει για φούντο (αν δεν κάνει κάτι η ΟΝ)! Ο πελάτης δεν ενδιαφέρεται αν η ΕΡΤ ...ενδιαφέρεται για τα διαφημιστικά της μέσω ΟΝ! Ο πελάτης ενδιαφέρεται αν το σύστημα που εχει αναπτύξει η ΟΝ του δίνει αυτά που θέλει. Για μένα προσωπικά επειδή δε βλέπω ποτέ ταινίες, παρα μόνον τίποτε ειδήσεις ή παιδικά για το μωρό, άντε και κανένα Λαζόπουλο πάντα από OnRec, αν αυτό κοπεί τότε θεωρώ οτι άλλες πιο αξιόπιστες από πλευράς Internet εταιρείες έχουν πλεονέκτημα. On Premium, Nova κλπ. απλά δε με συγκινούν. Μπορείς να πάρεις ποιότητα internet ΟΤΕ ή κανένα πακέτο που έχει και κλήσεις προς κινητά. Ο καθένας έχει την άποψή του.


Δε το βλέπω από τη μεριά της On αλλά από τη δική μου... όπως εσύ θεωρείς σημαντικό το OnRec... υπάρχουν και άλλοι που δε το θεωρούν τόσο σημαντικό... σε κάθε περίπτωση η OnTV προσφέρει πολλά περισσότερα από το OnRec... αυτό λέω και τίποτε άλλο... και από τη στιγμή που η On μου δίνει αυτά που ζητάω... δε σκοπεύω να φύγω, ακόμα και αν σταματήσει το OnRec.

Φυσικά δε προσπαθώ να πείσω κανέναν να μείνει αν βγάλουν το OnRec ή να σας κάνω να μείνετε με το ζόρι!  :Smile:  ότι θέλει ο καθένα κάνει... Δε θεωρώ ότι το On Rec είναι το συγκριτικό πλεονέκτημα σε σχέση με άλλους... αυτό πιστεύω και αυτό λέω... είναι κάτι ωραίο και σίγουρα χρήσιμο αλλά όχι το άλφα και το ωμέγα...  :Smile:

----------


## Avesael

Για τα δεδομένα που υπάρχουν γενικά στο χώρο των τηλεπικοινωνιών στην Ελλάδα και μετά από 1.5 χρόνο παραμονής στην ΟΝ, δε βρίσκω κάτι καλύτερο (προσωπική εκτίμηση) ακόμα και σε double play για να πω ότι αποχωρώ.
Η βελτίωση στις υπηρεσίες από το τέλος Μαίου και μετά είναι εμφανής (αν και υπάρχουν ορισμένα παρατράγουδα ενίοτε, αλλά και που δεν υπάρχουν... ) οπότε η περίπτωση να φύγω από την ΟΝ επειδή μπορεί να κόψει το OnRec και να ρισκάρω κάτι νέο και άγνωστο (και ΑΝ δουλέψει σωστά... ) για μένα δεν υπάρχει.
Αν η ΟΝ όπως έχω ξαναγράψει, πάψει να μου παρέχει τις υπηρεσίες της κάποια στιγμή σχεδόν απροβλημάτιστα, τότε θα το σκεφτώ να πάω αλλού. Άλλωστε γι'αυτό υπάρχει ο ανταγωνισμός.

----------


## apollokk

εμεις ρε παιδια που κατεβαζουμε με 30 kbps και η τηλεοραση παιζει χαλια; τι να κανουμε;

----------


## cnp5

> εμεις ρε παιδια που κατεβαζουμε με 30 kbps και η τηλεοραση παιζει χαλια; τι να κανουμε;


Κάτι θα φταίει με τη σύνδεσή σου... ποια είναι ακριβώς τα στατιστικά που αναφέρει το modem σου;

----------


## apollokk

> Κάτι θα φταίει με τη σύνδεσή σου... ποια είναι ακριβώς τα στατιστικά που αναφέρει το modem σου;


εδω...


ενω μπορουμε να θυμομαστε

----------


## cnp5

> εδω...
> 
> ενω μπορουμε να θυμομαστε


Πιστεύω ότι το πρόβλημά σου είναι ο θόρυβος... όπως βλέπω σε έχουν γυρίσει σε ADSL2 και όχι ADSL2+, προφανώς λόγο αστάθειας. Με 32-34db download attenuation θα μπορούσες (θεωρητικά) να φτάσεις στα 15Mbps, πρακτικά γύρο στα 10-12Mbps. Όμως είσαι στα 5Mbps με ADSL2 και με θόρυβο στα 7db (download SNR). Αν μπορείς να βρεις την αιτία του θορύβου (ελπίζοντας να είναι μέσα στο σπίτι σου) τότε θα μπορέσεις να βελτιώσεις κατά πολύ τα στατιστικά και την ποιότητα της σύνδεσής σου.

Δοκίμασε τα γνωστά... αφαίρεση όλων των τηλεφωνικών συσκευών μαζί και φίλτρων/splitter. Τοποθέτηση του modem, μόνο του, στη ποιο κοντινή πρίζα προς τον κατανεμητή (συνήθως η πρώτη πρίζα μόλις μπαίνεις στο διαμέρισμα/σπίτι σου). Δες ξανά τα στατιστικά αν έχουν βελτιωθεί. Αν μπορείς με ένα laptop (και δε φοβάσαι) μπορείς να ελέγξεις τη γραμμή σου πάνω στον κατανεμητή (να συνδέσεις εκεί το modem). 
Αν δεις διαφορά στα στατιστικά, κυρίως στο θόρυβο, τότε το πρόβλημά σου βρίσκετε στο σπίτι σου... κάποιο τηλέφωνο χωρίς φίλτρο, κάποια πρίζα που βραχυκυκλώνει ή κάποια καλωδίωση τηλεφώνου που περνά κοντά από καλώδια ρεύματος. Ένας ηλεκτρολόγος θα μπορέσει να διωρθώσει τα προβλήματα.
Αν δε δεις διαφορά, τότε το πρόβλημα είναι από το κατανεμητή έως το κέντρο συνεγκατάστασης του ΟΤΕ/OnTelecoms. Μπορεί να υπάρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα στο καλώδιο από το ΚΑΦΑΟ έως το σπίτι σου ή από το ΚΑΦΑΟ έως το κέντρο ή κάποια σύνδεση να μην έχει γίνει καλά. Η διόρθωση εδώ είναι αρκετά ποιο δύσκολη και θα πρέπει να έρθεις σε επαφή με την On, να έρθουν να μετρήσουν τη γραμμή. Αν δουν ότι το πρόβλημα είναι στο κομμάτι του ΟΤΕ (καλώδιο από το κέντρο έως το σπίτι σου) θα δώσουν αίτηση επισκευής και ελέγχου στον ΟΤΕ, ελπίζοντας να φτιάξει τη γραμμή σου. Αν το πρόβλημα είναι στο κομμάτι της On, θα πρέπει αυτή να κάνει έλεγχο στις συνδέσεις που έχει κάνει στο κέντρο συνεγκατάστασης και φυσικά να πράξει αναλόγως.

Η προσωπική εμπειρία μου με φίλους (και όχι μόνο  :Wink:  ) που είχαν πρόβλημα με ADSL2+ συνδέσεις, είναι ότι κατά 90% φταίει ο πελάτης... κακές καλωδιώσεις, ξεχασμένα τηλέφωνα χωρίς φίλτρα κτλ κτλ...

----------


## apollokk

και η αποδειξη...

 :Very angry:  :Very angry:  :Wall:  :Wall:  :Wall:  :Wall:

----------


## apollokk

> Πιστεύω ότι το πρόβλημά σου είναι ο θόρυβος... όπως βλέπω σε έχουν γυρίσει σε ADSL2 και όχι ADSL2+, προφανώς λόγο αστάθειας. Με 32-34db download attenuation θα μπορούσες (θεωρητικά) να φτάσεις στα 15Mbps, πρακτικά γύρο στα 10-12Mbps. Όμως είσαι στα 5Mbps με ADSL2 και με θόρυβο στα 7db (download SNR). Αν μπορείς να βρεις την αιτία του θορύβου (ελπίζοντας να είναι μέσα στο σπίτι σου) τότε θα μπορέσεις να βελτιώσεις κατά πολύ τα στατιστικά και την ποιότητα της σύνδεσής σου.
> 
> Δοκίμασε τα γνωστά... αφαίρεση όλων των τηλεφωνικών συσκευών μαζί και φίλτρων/splitter. Τοποθέτηση του modem, μόνο του, στη ποιο κοντινή πρίζα προς τον κατανεμητή (συνήθως η πρώτη πρίζα μόλις μπαίνεις στο διαμέρισμα/σπίτι σου). Δες ξανά τα στατιστικά αν έχουν βελτιωθεί. Αν μπορείς με ένα laptop (και δε φοβάσαι) μπορείς να ελέγξεις τη γραμμή σου πάνω στον κατανεμητή (να συνδέσεις εκεί το modem). 
> Αν δεις διαφορά στα στατιστικά, κυρίως στο θόρυβο, τότε το πρόβλημά σου βρίσκετε στο σπίτι σου... κάποιο τηλέφωνο χωρίς φίλτρο, κάποια πρίζα που βραχυκυκλώνει ή κάποια καλωδίωση τηλεφώνου που περνά κοντά από καλώδια ρεύματος. Ένας ηλεκτρολόγος θα μπορέσει να διωρθώσει τα προβλήματα.
> Αν δε δεις διαφορά, τότε το πρόβλημα είναι από το κατανεμητή έως το κέντρο συνεγκατάστασης του ΟΤΕ/OnTelecoms. Μπορεί να υπάρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα στο καλώδιο από το ΚΑΦΑΟ έως το σπίτι σου ή από το ΚΑΦΑΟ έως το κέντρο ή κάποια σύνδεση να μην έχει γίνει καλά. Η διόρθωση εδώ είναι αρκετά ποιο δύσκολη και θα πρέπει να έρθεις σε επαφή με την On, να έρθουν να μετρήσουν τη γραμμή. Αν δουν ότι το πρόβλημα είναι στο κομμάτι του ΟΤΕ (καλώδιο από το κέντρο έως το σπίτι σου) θα δώσουν αίτηση επισκευής και ελέγχου στον ΟΤΕ, ελπίζοντας να φτιάξει τη γραμμή σου. Αν το πρόβλημα είναι στο κομμάτι της On, θα πρέπει αυτή να κάνει έλεγχο στις συνδέσεις που έχει κάνει στο κέντρο συνεγκατάστασης και φυσικά να πράξει αναλόγως.
> 
> Η προσωπική εμπειρία μου με φίλους (και όχι μόνο  ) που είχαν πρόβλημα με ADSL2+ συνδέσεις, είναι ότι κατά 90% φταίει ο πελάτης... κακές καλωδιώσεις, ξεχασμένα τηλέφωνα χωρίς φίλτρα κτλ κτλ...


τα χω προσπαθησει ολα, και ηλεκτρολογο εχω φερει (το θειο μου, που εχει και φτιαξει εξ αρχης αυτη τη γραμμη), και σε αλλες μπριζες και τα τηλεφωνα εβγαλα, τιποτα....

----------


## cnp5

> και η αποδειξη...




Off Topic


		Χάλια μαύρα... (είμαστε όμως off topic εδώ), καλό θα είναι να κάνεις κάποιους ελέγχους μπας και βρεις την αιτία του κακού και φυσικά να δοκιμάζεις με download manager σε sites που έχουν bandwidth να δώσουν. Δες, καθώς κατεβάζεις, πόσο και με τι ρυθμό αυξάνονται τα FEC Errors...

----------


## atheos71

> και η αποδειξη...
> 
> *Spoiler:*




Off Topic


		ISDN έχεις; :ROFL:

----------


## pirobola

Διάβασα κάπου αλλού το παρακάτω και σας το παραθέτω

Προσφορές IPTV από τον Νοέμβριο. Σύμφωνα με πληροφορίες, τόσο ο ΟΤΕ όσο και η ΗΟL αναμένεται να μπουν δυναμικά στην αγορά παρέχονταq μπουκέτα  τηλεοπτικών σταθμών και με ελληνικό περιεχόμενο. Το κρίσιμο ζήτημα είναι όμως να μπορούν πραγματικά οι πελάτες να απολαμβάνουν τις υπηρεσίες, καθώς συνήθως υπάρχουν προβλήματα στην ταυτόχρονη λήψη του γρήγορου Ιντερνετ και των καναλιών.

----------


## atheos71

Τότε, θα μπορούμε να κάνουμε μια πραγματική σύγκριση των υπηρεσιών της iptv.

----------


## apollokk

λοιπον, ενας φιλος μου εδωσε το δικο του pirelli, (εφυγε απο την on), και ετσι εγω το εβαλα πανω στη γραμμη μου, (καθως δεν αντεχα τον ανυποφερτο θορυβο απο το ανεμιστηρακι του δικου μου modem...) κανω hard reset στο modem λοιπον, φορτωνει το firmware της ον, και μπαινω στο interface. η ταχυτητα συγχρονισμου εχει μεινει ιδα, αλλα η ταχυτητα κατεβασματος εχει αυξηθει κατα πολυ, (οχι στο μεγιστο). παραθετω screenshot



εδω να εχουμε υπ οψιν μας οτι οταν βαλω το αλλο modem εχω τις ιδιες ταχυτητες με τις προηγουμενες...

----------


## atheos71

> λοιπον, ενας φιλος μου εδωσε το δικο του pirelli, (εφυγε απο την on), και ετσι εγω το εβαλα πανω στη γραμμη μου, (καθως δεν αντεχα τον ανυποφερτο θορυβο απο το ανεμιστηρακι του δικου μου modem...) κανω hard reset στο modem λοιπον, φορτωνει το firmware της ον, και μπαινω στο interface. η ταχυτητα συγχρονισμου εχει μεινει ιδα, αλλα η ταχυτητα κατεβασματος εχει αυξηθει κατα πολυ, (οχι στο μεγιστο). παραθετω screenshot
> 
> 
> 
> εδω να εχουμε υπ οψιν μας οτι οταν βαλω το αλλο modem εχω τις ιδιες ταχυτητες με τις προηγουμενες...


Δε σου κάθεται η ΟΝ ,apollo...

----------


## apollokk

> *Δε σου κάθεται η ΟΝ ,apollo...*




Off Topic



 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL: 
 :Razz:  :Razz:  :Smile: 

Αυτο δεν είχε υπονοουμενο, ετσι;
Αλλα θα μου μείνει αξεχαστο και το
"Ελα να τα βγάλουμε έξω να τα μετρήσουμε :Razz:  :Razz: " (τα partitions ντε...)
 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## atheos71

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Αυτο δεν είχε υπονοουμενο, ετσι;
> Αλλα θα μου μείνει αξεχαστο και το
> "Ελα να τα βγάλουμε έξω να τα μετρήσουμε" (τα partitions ντε...)


Όχι βρε,τί υπονοούμενο....


Off Topic


		Ποιά να μετρήσουμε; :What..?:

----------


## apollokk

> Όχι βρε,τί υπονοούμενο....
> 
> 
> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Ποιά να μετρήσουμε;




Off Topic


		το καταλαβε βρε οτι δεν ειχε υπονοουμενο...
οσο για το αλλο
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...&postcount=628

----------


## atheos71

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		το καταλαβε βρε οτι δεν ειχε υπονοουμενο...
> οσο για το αλλο
> http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...&postcount=628


Φίλε μου ,εκτός παιδιάς με πιάνεις.... :Whistle:

----------


## CMS

Στο κανάλι 37 της IPTV επέστρεψε το αγγλόφωνο DEUTCHE WELLE ... με την γνωστή πολύ καλή εικόνα ... :One thumb up:

----------


## papakion

-Εγγόνι: Παππου? από πότε εχεις να δεις IPTV?
-Παππούς: ουυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυ

Αμα κολλάει το ρημαδο Pirelli και δεν κάνει ρεστατ.... τι IPTV να δεις και τι κανάλι 37...  :Mad:

----------


## CMS

> -Εγγόνι: Παππου? από πότε εχεις να δεις IPTV?
> -Παππούς: ουυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυ
> 
> Αμα κολλάει το ρημαδο Pirelli και δεν κάνει ρεστατ.... τι IPTV να δεις και τι κανάλι 37...


Τα στατιστικά σου είναι αυτά που βλέπω Αλέξη ? Δεν νομίζεις ότι έχεις τσιτωμένο τον συγχρονισμό σου ? Αν το SNR σου βυθίζεται ... το pirelli θα μπουκώσει και μόνο με τον διακόπτη μπορείς να το συνεφέρεις ...

----------


## WagItchyef

> -Εγγόνι: Παππου? από πότε εχεις να δεις IPTV?
> -Παππούς: ουυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυ
> 
> Αμα κολλάει το ρημαδο Pirelli και δεν κάνει ρεστατ.... τι IPTV να δεις και τι κανάλι 37...


Βασισμένος σε ένα thread (http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=225666) και ενώ δεν έχω βρει πλήρη λογική εξήγηση σε αυτό, έχω βάλει πειραματικά τον υπολογιστή και κάνει ping σε ένα site και τα κολλήματα έχουν μειωθεί πάρα πολύ.

Δεν έχει περάσει αρκετός χρόνος από τότε που το χρησιμοποιώ, για να δω αν μπορώ να κρατήσω την γραμμή χωρίς κόλλημα για ένα 24ωρο, ενώ σβήνω τον υπολογιστή το βράδυ και έτσι σταματούν τα pings.

Υπενθυμίζω ότι αποτελεί πειραματική προσέγγιση, αλλά δείχνει να έχει σημαντικά αποτελέσματα.


Πιο συγκεκριμένα:

Κάνω ping ανα 300 seconds (σε διαφορετικά seconds δείχνει να μην έχει αποτέλεσμα) στο site ontelecoms.speedtest.net.


Πιο συγκεκριμένα στο Linux:

ping -i 300 ontelecoms.speedtest.net


Αν το δοκιμάσει κάποιος/κάποια που έχει το ίδιο πρόβλημα (κόλλημα ή αλλιώς χάσιμο της IP), ενώ πριν την αναβάθμιση στο 1.26 του Pirelli και των DSLAMs δεν το είχε, ας απαντήσει να μας πει αν το παραπάνω είχε αποτέλεσμα στην περίπτωση του/της.

----------


## evagelos

Παιδιά είναι κανείς απο ΙΛΙΟΝ;
Παίζει καλά η TV;

----------


## panosssvent19

Ρε παιδια εγω γενικοτερα ειχα στισ αρχες προβλημα με την τηλεοραση της ον αλλα τωρα βλεπω κατι κουλο συχρονιζω στα 15 αλλα ενα τεστ δειχνει αυτο

----------


## atheos71

Τί δείχνει; :What..?:

----------


## darax

> Στο κανάλι 37 της IPTV επέστρεψε το αγγλόφωνο DEUTCHE WELLE ... με την γνωστή πολύ καλή εικόνα ...


Στο κανάλι 38 γύρισε το DW ....αλλά έγινε συνδρομητικό [!!!!] ?? :Thumb down:

----------


## WagItchyef

Και από ότι κοίταξα μια μέρα δεν ήταν αγγλόφωνο.

----------


## darax

> Και από ότι κοίταξα μια μέρα δεν ήταν αγγλόφωνο.


Μήπως έχει δυνατότητα αλλαγής γλώσσας απο το menu [μπλέ κουμπί του τηλεκοντρολ]?? :Thinking:

----------


## intech

Στο κανάλι 37 της IPTV επέστρεψε το αγγλόφωνο DEUTCHE WELLE ... με την γνωστή πολύ καλή εικόνα 

Αλλα πριν ήταν Free.

Είναι απαράδεκτο να το έχω 7 μήνες free, να κόβετε 5 μήνες...
Να επιστρέφει free..και μετά συνδρομητικό..!!!!!!!!
Με αυτο τον τρόπο..δεν υπάρχει IPTV..
κόβουν ενα ελευθερο κανάλι και μετά .....
Τώρα πάρε συνδρομή......
Ε οχι και ετσι...

----------


## WagItchyef

Μόλις το ξανακοίταξα: Στο 37 είναι το "Canal 24", στο 38 το DW-TV. Και όντως τώρα μιλάει Αγγλικά.

Τις προάλλες μιλούσε γερμανικά και είχα δοκιμάσει και τα 4 έγχρωμα κουμπιά. 

Κάποιες μέρες μου έβγαζε το μήνυμα ότι το κανάλι είναι συνδρομητικό και έπρεπε να πατήσω ΟΚ για να το ενεργοποιήσω κ.λ.π., παρόλο που έχουμε ενεργή την Premium συνδρομή.

----------


## nikos93

Εγω παντος βλεπω οτι ειναι free

........Auto merged post: nikos93 πρόσθεσε 2 λεπτά και 19 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Εξαλου το λεει και εδω http://www.ontelecoms.com/ontv/channels.jsp# οτι ειναι free

----------


## darax

Παίδες , επιβεβαιώνω και εγώ !!Σ ήμερα είναι free το DW-TV και στα αγγλικά. και στο 38 κανάλι :One thumb up:

----------


## intech

Η DEUTCHE WELLE  παίζει μιά ωρα Αγγλικά, την επόμενη Γερμανικά.
Ετσι εκπέμπει.
Τις Μονες ώρες Αγγλικά, τις ζυγές Γερμανικά.

Δειτε το post μου 1331, για να καταλάβετε γιατί άλλαξε αμμεσα!!!!
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...postcount=1331
Μπράβο στην ΟΝ για αυτό!!!!!

----------


## atheos71

Όταν αλλάζει η γλώσσα ,είναι επανάληψη του προγράμματος;

----------


## intech

> Όταν αλλάζει η γλώσσα ,είναι επανάληψη του προγράμματος;


Φυσικά δεν είναι ετσι Αρη........!!!!!!!!
Το προγραμμα εχει πάρα πολλές διαφορές..
Και Δώστε σημασία σε αυτο
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...postcount=1331
Και αυτό
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...postcount=1335
 :One thumb up:

----------


## atheos71

Δε βλέπω τηλεόραση ιδιαίτερα (σχεδόν καθόλου),γι αυτό το ρώτησα,Νίκο.
Φαίνεται ότι παίρνει τα μηνύματα η ΟΝ,κι έκανε την αλλαγή.Αυτό χρήζει εκτίμησης. :One thumb up:

----------


## brou

> Δε βλέπω τηλεόραση ιδιαίτερα (σχεδόν καθόλου),γι αυτό το ρώτησα,Νίκο.
> Φαίνεται ότι παίρνει τα μηνύματα η ΟΝ,κι έκανε την αλλαγή.Αυτό χρήζει εκτίμησης.


Η απλά ήταν bug ή λάθος χειρισμός κάποιου και το κατάλαβαν... :Wink:

----------


## intech

> Η απλά ήταν bug ή λάθος χειρισμός κάποιου και το κατάλαβαν...


Οχι δεν ηταν ετσι.....

----------


## atheos71

Τί ήταν τελικά;

----------


## darax

Eλα μου ντε....Τώρα πάντως είναι μια χαρά !! :One thumb up:  Πρέπει να μας διαβάζουν !  Μπράβο τους :Smile:

----------


## intech

> Eλα μου ντε....Τώρα πάντως είναι μια χαρά !! Πρέπει να μας διαβάζουν ! Μπράβο τους


Ακριβώς αυτό  :One thumb up: .

----------


## stef128

Καποτε θυμαμαι ηταν καπως εναντιωμενοι οσο αφορα το forum , απο τι βλεπω σιγα σιγα αλλαζουν τα πραγματα και ακουνε και φιλτραρουνε την καθε πληροφορηση !! Επιτελους το καταλαβαν !!! Ο πελατης μπορει να μην εχει παντα δικιο , ομως οι εργαζομενοι ειναι αυτοι που κανουν την διαφορα σε μια εταιρια και αυτοι ειναι επισης που τελικα θα εξυπηρετησουν και οταν γινει αυτο ο καθε πελατης θα μεινει ευχαριστημενος εστω και με το μηδαμινο!!
ΕΞΥΠΗΡΕΤΗΣΗ ΠΕΛΑΤΩΝ = ακουω , επεξεργαζομαι , προτεινω , εμπνεω , και γενικα ασχολουμε με τον πελατη στο οτιδηποτε ( και δεν ισχυει αυτο μονο για την ον αλλα για ολες τις εταιριες!!!)
Ευχαριστημενος πελατης σημαινει στατιστικα 3 ακομα υποψηφιοι γυρω του , δυσαρεστημενος σημαινει 10 σιγουροι μη υποψηφιοι πελατες γυρω του !!!
Οπως βλεπετε δεν ειναι και τοσο απλα τα πραγματα !!!!!!!

Μ ε την πορεια της on μεχρι σημερα , αν στα τηλεφωνικα κεντρα που καλουσαν πελατες στο σπιτι για συνδεσεις ειχαν επαγγελματιες στο χωρο των πωλησεων με εξειδικευση και  πληροφορηση , και των προβληματων , για το κομματι της on τοτε στατιστικα θα ειχε οχι 92000 πελατες αλλα γυρω στους 175000 , σχεδον τα διπλασια!!!!!
Αλλα τι να λεμε εκει στα τηλεφωνικα ειναι φοιτητες , κοριτσοπουλα , παιδια που ψαχνουν απλως για δουλεια και δημοσιουπαλληλικη !!!Ετσι ειναι η κατασταση στην ελλαδα και δυσκολα θα αλλαξει !!

Κατα τα αλλα μου εχει κανει εκλπηξη που καταφερε να πιασει και αυτους !!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## foten21

για HD εχουμε κανενα νεο??

----------


## beatnick

Σχετικά με την DW-TV, το πρόγραμμα τους είναι έτσι που αλλάζει γλώσσα κάθε λίγες ώρες, και δεν είναι θέμα της ΟΝ. 
http://www9.dw-world.de/regionalisie...wtv&sprache=gb
Μου έβγαινε κι εμένα σαν συνδρομητικό στην αρχή, όπως και τα κανάλια ΟΝπεκίνο, παρόλο που έχω Premium. To bug λύθηκε μετά από 5 μέρες περίπου.

........Auto merged post: beatnick πρόσθεσε 3 λεπτά και 39 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> για HD εχουμε κανενα νεο??


Nομίζω ότι η adsl2+ σύνδεση δεν αρκεί για HD, και χρειάζεται οπτική ίνα.
Όμως κάτι έχουν αναφέρει για HDready (νομίζω). Ξέρει κανείς τι bandwith χρειάζονται το HD και το HDready;

----------


## intech

> Σχετικά με την DW-TV, το πρόγραμμα τους είναι έτσι που αλλάζει γλώσσα κάθε λίγες ώρες, και δεν είναι θέμα της ΟΝ. 
> http://www9.dw-world.de/regionalisie...wtv&sprache=gb
> Μου έβγαινε κι εμένα σαν συνδρομητικό στην αρχή, όπως και τα κανάλια ΟΝπεκίνο, παρόλο που έχω Premium. To bug λύθηκε μετά από 5 μέρες περίπου.
> 
> ........Auto merged post: beatnick πρόσθεσε 3 λεπτά και 39 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........
> 
> 
> Nομίζω ότι η adsl2+ σύνδεση δεν αρκεί για HD, και χρειάζεται οπτική ίνα.
> Όμως κάτι έχουν αναφέρει για HDready (νομίζω). Ξέρει κανείς τι bandwith χρειάζονται το HD και το HDready;


 
7 με 12.....
Και πάρα πολλοί τα εχουμε... :One thumb up:

----------


## beatnick

7 το HDready και 12 το HD;
Το sd είναι 480x640, ενώ το HDready 1280x720, οπότε υπολόγιζα ότι χρειάζεται 3 φορές περισσότερο bandwith το HDready δλδ 12Μb καθαρά, οπότε συγχρονισμό άνω των 15Mb. Εκτώς κι αν μιλάμε για άλλη συμπίεση σήματως.
Πάντως εγώ συγχρονίζω στα 12, οπότο τσίμα τσίμα μετά το internet.

----------


## kage

την ΝΕΤ που χει αθλια φωτεινοτητα +to makedonia tv θα το φτιαξουν αραγε?

----------


## nikos93

Αυτο ενδιαφερει οσους εχουν τηλεοραση 4:3 και θελουν να βλεπουν τα καναλια οπως το dw και Σκαι σε ολοκληρη την οθονη:
Απο της ρυθμησεις του sagem αλλαζεις την επιλογη απο 4:3 σε 16:9
μετα αλλαζετε απο την τηλεοραση σας το format απο 16:9 σε 4:3
ετσι θα παιζουν σε ολοκληρη την οθονη
Δεν ξερω μπορει να εχει αναφερθει στο παρελθον αλλα ειπα να το πω μιας και το βρηκα

----------


## beatnick

(εκτώς θέματος)
Όσοι έχετε multiplex και γουστάρετε thriller, μην χάσετε the jacket (ζουρλομανδύας)

----------


## tsagod

> (εκτώς θέματος)
> Όσοι έχετε multiplex και γουστάρετε thriller, μην χάσετε the jacket (ζουρλομανδύας)


πραγματικα πολυ καλη ταινια... :One thumb up:

----------


## beatnick

Έχει παρατηρήσει κανείς να "μπουκώνει" ο ήχος στο ΟΝcinema; Αναφέρομαι στο "crossroads" που είναι αυτήν την ευβδομάδα στο multiplex, αλλά αν θυμάμαι καλά είδα κι άλλες ταινίες του multiplex με το ίδιο πρόβλημα..
Χάνεται η ένταση, πρέπει να ανεβάσω το volume, αλλά δεν ακούγονται χαμηλές και υψηλές συχνότητες...

Επίσης εχθές είδα το "Ι'll sleep when I die", που μετά από τα 60΄ άλλαζε συνεχώς φωτεινότητα (flashing)

Ήθελα να ρωτήσω αν υπάρχει κάποιο γενικότερο πρόβλημα..

----------


## intech

> Έχει παρατηρήσει κανείς να "μπουκώνει" ο ήχος στο ΟΝcinema; Αναφέρομαι στο "crossroads" που είναι αυτήν την ευβδομάδα στο multiplex, αλλά αν θυμάμαι καλά είδα κι άλλες ταινίες του multiplex με το ίδιο πρόβλημα..
> Χάνεται η ένταση, πρέπει να ανεβάσω το volume, αλλά δεν ακούγονται χαμηλές και υψηλές συχνότητες...
> 
> Επίσης εχθές είδα το "Ι'll sleep when I die", που μετά από τα 60΄ άλλαζε συνεχώς φωτεινότητα (flashing)
> 
> Ήθελα να ρωτήσω αν υπάρχει κάποιο γενικότερο πρόβλημα..


 
Οχι σε εμένα μέχρι στιγμής.

----------


## beatnick

Είδες τις συγκεκριμένες ταινίες;

----------


## intech

> Είδες τις συγκεκριμένες ταινίες;


 
Εχεις Δίκιο *οχι.*.Μπορεί να ωφείλετε σε αλλους παράγοντες.....
Απλά αναφέρω οτι δεν έχω παρατηρήσει κάτι που να με ανυσηχείσει....(και έιμαι ψείρας  :Razz:  :ROFL: )

----------


## beatnick

Δες το crossroads που παίζει ακόμη αυτήν την εβδομάδα, και δες αν χρειάζεται να ανεβάσεις το volume (το έβαλα στο 12 ενώ για την tv το έχω στο 3)
Κοίτα και την ποιότητα του ήχου, ακούγονται κυρίως 200Ηz-2kHz, (με το αυτί, δεν έχω analyser). Σαν να έχει μπεί expander. Μάλλον κάποιο πρόβλημα στην συμπίεση/αποσυμπίεση.
Αν δεν δεις πρόβλημα, μάλλον εγώ είμαι ο ψείρας. Ή ίσως να φταίει που είμαι ηχολήπτης  :Razz:

----------


## panther21

Μιας και τωρα εδεησα να συνδεσω την τιβι, μια ερωτηση.
Γιατι ειναι τοσο χαλια η ποιοτητα της εικονας? Οκ καταλαβαινω το θεμα με την αναλυση των ελληνικων καναλιων, αλλα ειναι χειροτερη και απο εξωτερικη κεραια.. Εννοω πως δειχνουν χαλια τα χρωματα, εχει κατι σαν χιονια, ενω ειναι στανταρ 4:3, παρολο που και η τηλεοραση ειναι 16:9 και ειναι ρυθμισμενη στα 16:9, αλλα και το sagem επισης. Μαλιστα το συνεδεσα και με το hdmi καλωδιο μπας και, αλλα φευ.. Να μην αναφερω αργη ταχυτητα ανταποκρισης εντολων κοντρολ και πιξελιασματα που ας πουμε ανεχονται...

----------


## spiros315

> Μιας και τωρα εδεησα να συνδεσω την τιβι, μια ερωτηση.
> Γιατι ειναι τοσο χαλια η ποιοτητα της εικονας? Οκ καταλαβαινω το θεμα με την αναλυση των ελληνικων καναλιων, αλλα ειναι χειροτερη και απο εξωτερικη κεραια.. Εννοω πως δειχνουν χαλια τα χρωματα, εχει κατι σαν χιονια, ενω ειναι στανταρ 4:3, παρολο που και η τηλεοραση ειναι 16:9 και ειναι ρυθμισμενη στα 16:9, αλλα και το sagem επισης. Μαλιστα το συνεδεσα και με το hdmi καλωδιο μπας και, αλλα φευ.. Να μην αναφερω αργη ταχυτητα ανταποκρισης εντολων κοντρολ και πιξελιασματα που ας πουμε ανεχονται...


Φαίνεται πως δεν είναι τόσο εύκολα τα πράγματα για να δεις σωστά tv μέσω internet.Πάντως τα πράγματα έχουν βελτιωθεί αισθητά σε σχέση με το παρελθόν αν και υπάρχουν ακόμα πολλά που πρέπει να γίνουν.

----------


## darax

Eίναι σίγουρα καλύτερα απο παλιότερα αλλά σίγουρα χρειάζεται ακόμα βελτίωση...

----------


## kots0s

Καλημέρα,

μήπως ξέρει κανείς τι γίνεται σε περίπτωση που το τηλεχειριστήριο του TV Box σταματήσει να λειτουργεί?
Γίνεται αντικατάσταση??

----------


## spiros315

> Καλημέρα,
> 
> μήπως ξέρει κανείς τι γίνεται σε περίπτωση που το τηλεχειριστήριο του TV Box σταματήσει να λειτουργεί?
> Γίνεται αντικατάσταση??


Ναι.Πάρε τηλέφωνο και σε λίγες μέρες θα σου φέρουνε άλλο.

----------


## beatnick

Έχει παρατηρήσει κανένας άλλος πρόβλημα με τον ήχο στις ταινίες του Μultiplex;
Στο "crossroads" και "η χορωδία του Χαρίτωνα" η ένταση ανεβοκαταιβαίνει και ο ήχος δεν είναι καθαρός. Σε άλλες ταινίες έπαιζε οκ. 
Δοκίμασα με ρύθμιση στέρεο και ψηφιακή, με έξοδο scart και rca, καμία διαφορά. 
Μήπως οι συγκεκριμένες ταινίες μας έρχονται σε 5.1 και γιαυτό δεν μπορώ να τις ακούσω σωστά με 2 ηχεία; Έχει δοκιμάσει κανείς την spdif να δει αν ακούγεται καθαρά;

----------


## spiros315

> Έχει παρατηρήσει κανένας άλλος πρόβλημα με τον ήχο στις ταινίες του Μultiplex;
> Στο "crossroads" και "η χορωδία του Χαρίτωνα" η ένταση ανεβοκαταιβαίνει και ο ήχος δεν είναι καθαρός. Σε άλλες ταινίες έπαιζε οκ. 
> Δοκίμασα με ρύθμιση στέρεο και ψηφιακή, με έξοδο scart και rca, καμία διαφορά. 
> Μήπως οι συγκεκριμένες ταινίες μας έρχονται σε 5.1 και γιαυτό δεν μπορώ να τις ακούσω σωστά με 2 ηχεία; Έχει δοκιμάσει κανείς την spdif να δει αν ακούγεται καθαρά;


Εχω δοκιμάσει εγώ με spdif και συγκεκριμένα με coaxial αλλά και πάλι ο ήχος είναι δικάναλος.Δεν άκουσα σε καμμία ταινία 5.1.

----------


## ermoulis

με το mtv τι θα γινει;θα μπει στα καναλια της ον;

----------


## arva

> με το mtv τι θα γινει;θα μπει στα καναλια της ον;


Έλα ντε!

----------


## darax

Μακάρι να μπεί στήν ΟΝ το ελληνικό ΜΤv γιατί από την κεραία εγώ το πιάνω χάλια !! Και αντί να φτιάχνει νομίζω μέρα μέρα γίνεται χειρότερα [ χιόνια ,κακή ποιότητα σήματος ..]. Για να δούμε τι θα δούμε  :Whistle:

----------


## grtt

Δε μου λέτε,το Fox News μόνο σε μένα έχει μουγγαθεί ή και σε άλλους δεν έχει ήχο;

Επίσης μήπως να έβγαζαν το Radio Italia που τον περισσότερο χρόνο έχει telemarketing να βάλουν κανένα άλλο μουσικό κανάλι της προκοπής; Τόσα ελεύθερα υπάρχουν!

----------


## darax

> Δε μου λέτε,το Fox News μόνο σε μένα έχει μουγγαθεί ή και σε άλλους δεν έχει ήχο;
> 
> Επίσης μήπως να έβγαζαν το Radio Italia που τον περισσότερο χρόνο έχει telemarketing να βάλουν κανένα άλλο μουσικό κανάλι της προκοπής; Τόσα ελεύθερα υπάρχουν!


To MTv είναι μια ακόμα καλή επιλογή , όσο περισσότερα τόσο καλύτερα !!! :One thumb up:

----------


## grtt

Γεια σας, 

Πρόσφατα πήρα μια σχετικά μικρή (19") TFT τηλεόραση και συνέδεσα τον αποκωδικοποιητή της On στο δωμάτιο μου, μια κι εκεί δεν έχω πρόσβαση σε εξωτερική κεραία.

Τα χρώματα αλλά και ο φωτισμός της εικόνας δε μου αρέσουν, δηλαδή η εικόνα φαίνεται σκοτεινή ό,τι και να κάνω και τα χρώματα όχι πολύ καλά. Δεν ξέρω τι φταίει. Αν δοκιμάσω σύνδεση με HDMI λέτε να λυθεί το πρόβλημα; Άκουσα ότι δεν υποστηρίζεται wide screen στο hdmi, ακόμα και αν πατήσω το πλήκτρο wide της τηλεόρασης, ισχύει αυτό;

----------


## FinalSeifer

Μια ερωτηση αν γνωριζεται,ειναι δυνατον να αποθηκευσεις  καποιο πραγραμμα στο On Rec περα των τριων ημερων?

----------


## nikos93

Νεο καναλι στο 45 με ονομα GINX CHANNEL

----------


## beatnick

> Δε μου λέτε,το Fox News μόνο σε μένα έχει μουγγαθεί ή και σε άλλους δεν έχει ήχο;


Εμένα παίζει μόνο το αριστερό κανάλι στο Fox.. Τα υπόλοιπα κανάλια είναι οκ..

----------


## darax

> Νεο καναλι στο 45 με ονομα GINX CHANNEL


...Καλορίζικο το νεο κανάλι με βιντεόπαιχνίδια  !!  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up: 

........Auto merged post: darax πρόσθεσε 3 λεπτά και 14 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Εμένα παίζει μόνο το αριστερό κανάλι στο Fox.. Τα υπόλοιπα κανάλια είναι οκ..


Το FOX news τουλάχιστον σήμερα παίζει πολύ καλά ,και εικόνα και ήχος  :Wink:

----------


## Rajar

> [...] Άκουσα ότι δεν υποστηρίζεται wide screen στο hdmi, ακόμα και αν πατήσω το πλήκτρο wide της τηλεόρασης, ισχύει αυτό;


16:9 μόνο αν η πήγη/εκπομπή είναι σε αυτή την αναλογία...Όπως ο ΣΚΑΙ π.χ.

----------


## mpar1980

Γεια σας παιδια είμαι νέος στο forum και θα ήθελα αφού είστε ειδικοί στην ON να κάνω μερικές ερωτήσεις
1) Έχω στο ρουτερ 10487/924 με nm(down):9db και atenn:36db(down) γιατί όταν κάνω speedtest.net μου βγάζει 7400/720 και όταν συνδέσω τον αποκωδικοποιητή (ακόμα και κλειστός να είναι) πάνω στο ρούτερ πέφτει το download στο speedtest.net στο 3400/720;

2) Μένω Γαλάτσι και φίλος μου περίπου 1.5χιλ απο το σπίτι μου έχει downstream 18500kbps!!!! στο ρουτερ του με πάροχο vivodi, γιατί τόσο χαώδη διαφορά;

3) Γιατί pixeliαζει τόσο πολύ η ontv?

----------


## stef128

Η αποσταση του δρομου δεν ειναι η ιδια με την αποσταση καλωδιου , ο φιλος σου ειναι πιο τυχερος σε θεμα γραμμης , τα speedtest net  δεν σου δινουν ακρβη ταχυτητα στην ontelecoms οποτε μην το ψαχνεις για τεστ !!  ΣΕ ολους μασ ετσι ειναι !!!
Η τηλεοραση τρωει 5 mbps , αν στα τρωει και οταν ειναι κλειστη απλως βγαλτο απο την μπριζα για λιγο να ξεκολησει το tvbox και ξαναβαλτο πιο μετα !!
Με attenuation 36 πρεπει να κλειδωσεις στα 8 mbps  για να μην εχεις πιξελιασματα στην τηλεοραση , παρε τους τηλ στο 13802 να σε κλειδωσουν στα 8   να εισαι μια χαρα 
Και μενα φιλος διπλα εχει forthnet με ταχυτητα 20 , τι να κανουμε ετσι ειναι η ζωη=γραμμες

και κατεβασε εναν download manager για να κατεβαζεις στο μεγιστο της γραμμης σου

----------


## kapone33

ηθελα να ρωτησω εαν ειναι δυνατον να δει κανεις On σε 2 τηλεορασεις με εναν αποκωδικοποιητη.εχει κανεις καμμια ιδεα? :Bot:  :Bot:

----------


## noname85

ρε παιδια, μηπως ξερετε γιατι ολα τα καναλια απο το tv box ειναι τοσο σκουρα και μηπως υπαρχει κανενας τροπος να δωσουμε λιγο χρομα.ευχαριστω

----------


## stef128

1ον για τον φιλο που ζηταει να δει σε 2 τηλεορασεις υπαρχουν ασυρματα παραγματακια τα οποια στελνουν ηχο και βιντεο αλλα και την ικανοτητα να αλλαζεις τα καναλια  στην 2η τηλεοραση , μονο ομως με το τηλεκοντρολ του tv box ( η να αγορασεις 2ο all in one πχ logitech ) , θα τα βρεις στα media markt και ξεκινανε απο 50 ευρω , καλυπτουν αποσσταση 30 μετρων


2ον για το φιλο που ζηταει καλυτερη εικονα , βεβαια ειναι πιο θολα θα παρατηρησεις , παιξε λιγο με τις ρυθμισεις της τηλεορασης σου για να το φιαξεις εκει που θες , συντομα θα δωσουν απο τι εχουν πει και hdmi  οποτε ολα οκ θα ειναι !!!!!!!!

----------


## noname85

βασικα στην τηλεοραση μου το ιδο καναλι μου το δειχνει καλα, αλλα μολις ανοιξω το tv box το ιδιο καναλι ειναι σκοτεινο.επισης ξερετε αν εχει σημασια αν η μεταδοση ειναι αναλογικη ή ψηφιακη???ευχαριστω

----------


## stef128

καλωσηλθεσ στο club φιλε μου , αυτο λεμε ολοι εδω και ενα χρονο !!!! Οταν θα δωσουν hdmi ολοι θα το γυρισουν εκει !!!! φτιαξε τα χρωματα της τηλεορασης σου και την φωτεινοτητα της απο την τηλεοραση 
Δεν εισαι η εξερεση , σε ολους ετσι ειναι !!! Αναλογικη υποστηριζει ακομα , ψηφιακη οταν θα δωσουν hdmi  και να το αλλαξεις τωρα δεν θα δεις διαφορα

----------


## noname85

και γιατι αφου με κλειστο tv box sto router λεει 14000 στο speedtest.net λεει 11000???ευχαριστω

----------


## Mighty Mouse

Δεν κανεις σωστη μετρηση της ταχυτητας ετσι. :Wink:

----------


## noname85

δηλαδη????????????????

----------


## Mighty Mouse

> δηλαδη????????????????


Ειχε φτιαξει ο WAntilles ενα αρθρο, αλλα δεν το βρισκω τωρα.

----------


## stef128

Στην on telecoms και σε ολους τους ενναλακτικους , εαν εξαιρεσεις την forthnet σε ωρες μη αιχμης , η ταχυτητα δεν μετριεται απο κανενα τεστ online , δεν θα σου δειξει το πραγματικο !!!!!
1ον κατεβασε εναν download manager  ( εγω εχω τον free download manager ) και οταν τον εγκαταστησεις προσπαθησε να κατεβασεις ενα μεγαλο αρχεiο με κλειστο to tv box !!πχ το sp3 των windows ( βαλε στο google : download sp3 ) και θα δεις οτι η ταχυτητα σου θα φτασει περιπου 1230 στην δικη σου περιπτωση , ισως και παραπανω δεν ειμαι σιγουρος !!!!!!!
Οποτε εαν ειχες 11100 ταχυτητα συφωνα με το speedtestnet  πως κατεβαζεις με 1230? :One thumb up: 

Εαν το προσπαθησεις χωρις download manager  θα δεις οτι με τον internet explorer σπανια φτανει ακομα και τα 1000 , συνηθως ειναι 250 με 300 

Ετσι δουλευουν οι server της on telecoms

To καλο ειναι οτι θα κατεβαζεις παντα με αυτην τη ταχυτητα ειτε ωρες αιχμης ειτε οχι , κατι που δεν γινεται στην forthnet !!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## WagItchyef

Παιδιά τα ΕΤ1, ΝΕΤ, ΕΤ3 είναι πάλι στο On Rec!

----------


## con

> Παιδιά τα ΕΤ1, ΝΕΤ, ΕΤ3 είναι πάλι στο On Rec!


Αν μείνει έτσι η κατάσταση θα μείνω κι εγώ στην ΟΝ!

----------


## beatnick

Ξέρει κανείς ποιά είναι η δεύτερη γλώσσα στο nat geo wild? Το site αναφέρει English and cantonese (κινέζικα) αλλά εμένα μου φαίνεται σαν ευρωπαική γλώσσα...

Στα discovery παίζει ρώσικα και στο zone reality πολωνικά (αν κάνω λάθος διορθώστε με).

----------


## dimitrispm

Ρε παιδιά πριν λίγο που ήρθα σπίτι παρατήρησα ότι η ώρα στο tvbox δεν ήταν η σωστή. Η ώρα ήταν 18.55 και στο tvbox έγραφε 23.25.. Τι μπορεί να σημαίνει αυτό. Η iptv παίζει κανονικά...

----------


## WagItchyef

Βγάλε το TV Box από την πρίζα και ξαναβάλε το, για να τραβήξει την σωστή ώρα.

----------


## dimitrispm

Το tvbox υποστηρίζει mpeg-4..? Όπως διάβασα τα ιδιωτικά κανάλια αποφάσισαν να εκπέμπψουν ψηφιακά σε mpeg-4 κι όχι σε mpeg-2 που είναι σήμερα τα ψηφιακά της ερτ και τα βλέπουμε μέσω tvbox. Οι περισσότεροι αποκωδικοποιητές για mpeg-2 δεν υπσοτηρίζουν τη νεώτερη έκδοση.

----------


## cnp5

> Το tvbox υποστηρίζει mpeg-4..? Όπως διάβασα τα ιδιωτικά κανάλια αποφάσισαν να εκπέμπψουν ψηφιακά σε mpeg-4 κι όχι σε mpeg-2 που είναι σήμερα τα ψηφιακά της ερτ και τα βλέπουμε μέσω tvbox. Οι περισσότεροι αποκωδικοποιητές για mpeg-2 δεν υπσοτηρίζουν τη νεώτερη έκδοση.


Ναι, υποστηρίζει mpeg-4.

----------


## dimitrispm

> Ναι, υποστηρίζει mpeg-4.


Πολύ καλό... Τελικά το tvbox έχει πολλές δυνατότητες..

----------


## manuel

Λοιπόν ξέρετε τελικά τι με εκνευρίζει στην τηλεόραση της ΟΝ ?

Ότι όλα τα συνδρομητικά κανάλια δεν είναι μαζεμένα σε ένα range πχ απο το κανάλι 80 - 99

εκεί που κάνεις zapping πέφτεις και σε ένα συνδρομητικό το οποίο πρέπει να περιμένεις 10 δευτερόλεπτα να σου πετάξει μήνυμα error

και είναι σκόρπια όλα...πρέπει να κάθομαι να θυμάμαι που είναι το κάθε κανάλι και να το προσπερνάω?

γιατί να μην τα μαζέψουν όλα μαζί...λογικό δεν είναι?

Εκεί στην ΟΝ εισακούστε τις προσευχές μου !!  :Razz:

----------


## lewton

> Λοιπόν ξέρετε τελικά τι με εκνευρίζει στην τηλεόραση της ΟΝ ?
> 
> Ότι όλα τα συνδρομητικά κανάλια δεν είναι μαζεμένα σε ένα range πχ απο το κανάλι 80 - 99
> 
> εκεί που κάνεις zapping πέφτεις και σε ένα συνδρομητικό το οποίο πρέπει να περιμένεις 10 δευτερόλεπτα να σου πετάξει μήνυμα error
> 
> και είναι σκόρπια όλα...πρέπει να κάθομαι να θυμάμαι που είναι το κάθε κανάλι και να το προσπερνάω?
> 
> γιατί να μην τα μαζέψουν όλα μαζί...λογικό δεν είναι?
> ...


Ορθότατο.

----------


## manuel

> Λοιπόν ξέρετε τελικά τι με εκνευρίζει στην τηλεόραση της ΟΝ ?
> 
> Ότι όλα τα συνδρομητικά κανάλια δεν είναι μαζεμένα σε ένα range πχ απο το κανάλι 80 - 99
> 
> εκεί που κάνεις zapping πέφτεις και σε ένα συνδρομητικό το οποίο πρέπει να περιμένεις 10 δευτερόλεπτα να σου πετάξει μήνυμα error
> 
> και είναι σκόρπια όλα...πρέπει να κάθομαι να θυμάμαι που είναι το κάθε κανάλι και να το προσπερνάω?
> 
> γιατί να μην τα μαζέψουν όλα μαζί...λογικό δεν είναι?
> ...


μήπως να συμπληρώναμε κανένα κειμενάκι και να τους το στέλναμε...δεν νομίζω ότι είναι κόπος γι αυτούς να το αλλάξουν και είναι πραγματικά ενοχλητικό

----------


## evagelos

Νομίζω ότι δεν χρειάζεται "κειμενάκι" μιας και αρκετοί τεχνικοί της ΟΝ μας διαβάζουν.
Οπότε η ορθότατη παρατήρηση σου θα εισακουστεί.

----------


## GX2

Το ιδανικό θα ήταν να μπορεί ο καθένας να βάζει τα κανάλια με όποια σειρά θέλει.

----------


## ariskan

Συμφωνω μαζι σας απολυτα.ειναι κουφο να μην μπορουμε να βαλουμε τα καναλια με τη σειρα που θελουμε εμεις.βεβαια μπορει να ειναι τεχνικα δυσκολο η ακατορθωτο.οποιος τεχνικος γνωριζει ας μας δωσει μια βοηθεια.

----------


## noname85

μεγαλο σπασιμο

----------


## manuel

> Το ιδανικό θα ήταν να μπορεί ο καθένας να βάζει τα κανάλια με όποια σειρά θέλει.


στις ρυθμίσεις δεν έχει τέτοια επιλογή

βλέπω μια Διαχείριση καναλιών αλλα δεν έχω παίξει για να δω τι κάνει

----------


## manuel

εδω το pdf της TV

Υπάρχει και το ελληνικό pdf διαθέσιμο μπαίνοντας στο MyOn και στο "οι οδηγιές μου"

----------


## noname85

μονο στα ψηφιακα μπορεις να αλλαξεις την σειρα.

----------


## ssotis

> μονο στα ψηφιακα μπορεις να αλλαξεις την σειρα.


στα επίγεια.

----------


## sotis300

Αυτό που βλέπω να προκύπτει στην πορεία, είναι η ανάγκη για ξεχωριστό πακέτο καναλιών ανα χρήστη...τύπου nova.
Εγώ βλέπω ας πούμε 5 κανάλια και η κόρη μου άλλα πέντε κανάλια διαφορετικά.
Πατάω tsachpinis που έχω ορίσει τον εαυτό μου και κάνω zapping μόνο στα δικά μου κανάλια, το ίδιο κάνει και η κόρη μου με τα δικά της κανάλια.

----------


## darax

> Αυτό που βλέπω να προκύπτει στην πορεία, είναι η ανάγκη για ξεχωριστό πακέτο καναλιών ανα χρήστη...τύπου nova.
> Εγώ βλέπω ας πούμε 5 κανάλια και η κόρη μου άλλα πέντε κανάλια διαφορετικά.
> Πατάω tsachpinis που έχω ορίσει τον εαυτό μου και κάνω zapping μόνο στα δικά μου κανάλια, το ίδιο κάνει και η κόρη μου με τα δικά της κανάλια.


Αυτό πράγματι θα ήταν πολύ ενδιαφέρον ,να υπάρχουν δηλαδή ξεχωριστά υπό -μπουκέτα καναλιών γιά κάθε γούστο  [αθλητικά -ειδησεογραφικά κ.α ] :Smile:

----------


## spiros315

Εχουμε και καινούρια έκδοση sui στο tv box με ημερομηνία 3-12-2008.Πλέον εδώ και αρκετές ώρες χωρίς κανένα πιξέλιασμα :One thumb up:

----------


## noname85

ρε παισια τι ειναι αυτο???στο τν box λεει μια ημερομινια διπλα.παντως βλεπω οτι με την αλλαγη του εχουμε και μια διαφημισουλα για το fox life.ευχαριστω

----------


## vlglyfada

> Το ιδανικό θα ήταν να μπορεί ο καθένας να βάζει τα κανάλια με όποια σειρά θέλει.


ΜΕΣΑ!!!!

----------


## kouliss

Πριν λίγο έλαβα το νέο Newsletter της ON και ανακοινώνει το εξής:

_To Discovery Science, το αγαπημένο σας κανάλι για την επιστήμη και τις τεχνολογίες, πολύ σύντομα θα είναι διαθέσιμο με ελληνικούς υπότιτλους._ 

Ακόμα δεν μπήκε το 2009 και ... τσουπ ήρθαν και οι υπότιτλοι. Ας συνεχίσει έτσι... και μάλλον βρισκόμαστε σε καλό δρόμο.

----------


## darax

Έρχονται και υπότιτλοι με το 2009 ,για να δούμε τι άλλο θα μας φέρει ο Αγ.ΒασίλΟΝ...

----------


## predatorisback

> Πριν λίγο έλαβα το νέο Newsletter της ON και ανακοινώνει το εξής:
> 
> _To Discovery Science, το αγαπημένο σας κανάλι για την επιστήμη και τις τεχνολογίες, πολύ σύντομα θα είναι διαθέσιμο με ελληνικούς υπότιτλους._ 
> 
> Ακόμα δεν μπήκε το 2009 και ... τσουπ ήρθαν και οι υπότιτλοι. Ας συνεχίσει έτσι... και μάλλον βρισκόμαστε σε καλό δρόμο.


Θελω και εγω newsletters!!!!!!!

----------


## kouliss

Off Topic


		Μπορείς να ενεργοποιήσεις την λήψη του απο το MyON στην διαχείριση του email.

----------


## Rebel Scum

Παρότι είχα καεί από την εμπειρία μου με την ΟΝ (το γνωστό πρόβλημα με το πάγωμα του ρουτερ) σκέφτομαι να γίνω συνδρομητής αποκλειστικά στην υπηρεσία της τηλεόρασης...το on rec ήταν όλα τα λεφτά

----------


## predatorisback

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Μπορείς να ενεργοποιήσεις την λήψη του απο το MyON στην διαχείριση του email.


Thank you!!! :Wink:

----------


## dream-maniac

> Παρότι είχα καεί από την εμπειρία μου με την ΟΝ (το γνωστό πρόβλημα με το πάγωμα του ρουτερ) σκέφτομαι να γίνω συνδρομητής αποκλειστικά στην υπηρεσία της τηλεόρασης...το on rec ήταν όλα τα λεφτά


και εγω μια απο τα ιδια..το μετανιωσα που πηγα στη forthnet, το ονρεκ ειναι ολα τα λεφτα...και ειναι και τσαμπα...δεν το συζηταω...οι αλλες iptv για εμενα δεν αξιζουν μια μπροστα στην ον.ειναι πολυ πιο μπροστα...το μονο 8εμα ειναι το κλειδωμα.κλειδωνα 16 και με ειχαν στα 10.στανταρ υπηρχε κοφτης....
πηγα forthnet και κατεβαζα με οσο συχρονιζα...
επομενως...

----------


## noname85

δεν ειναι κοφτης.απλα η iptv θελει 6 mbps!!!

----------


## dream-maniac

> δεν ειναι κοφτης.απλα η iptv θελει 6 mbps!!!


ναι, οταν ανοιγω την iptv πηγαινω στα 4!!!
μιλαω για μετρηση με κλειστη iptv

----------


## stef128

Δεν υπαρχει κοφτης , απλα ηταν ολα θεμα προφιλ , οντως ομως αυτο που αναφερεις συνεβαινε !!! Για να καταλαβεις δεν σταματαγε το κεντρο να κοβει την ταχυτητα ακομα και οταν εκλεινες την τηλεοραση , πολλες φορες το παθαινει και το πιρελλι ( θα δεις οτι το λαμπακι του ethernet οπου ειναι συνδεμενο το tvbox συνεχιζει να αναβοσβηνει ) . Τωρα πια με την δυνατοτητα των αλλαγων των προφιλ αυτο εξαληφθηκε χειροκινητα , δηλαδη εαν το λαμπακι συνεχιζει απλα κλεινεις το μοντεμ και το ανοιγεις και εαν συνεχιζεται το κοψιμο απλα αλλαζεις προφιλ απο το myon  σε καποιο αντιστοιχο και σε αλλαζει ετσι path η κοβεται απλα η συνδεση σου απο το κεντρο ( κανει restart ) ! Eιναι ενα bug της on το οποιο δεν εχουν δωσει και πολυ σημασια μιας και ασχολουνται περισσοτερο με τις γραμμες που εχουν προβληματα και τις καινουργιες υπηρεσιες !!!!

----------


## dream-maniac

δυο μερες πριν μεταφερθω στη forthnet αρχισε να υπαρχει η δυνατοτητα να αλαζεις προφιλ.εκανα την δοκιμη μου, οσο προλαβα και αλλαζα προφιλ.ετσι λοιπον αλλαζα στα διαφορα προφιλ....η ταχυτητα συχρονισμου αλλαζε....σε οποιο μα οποιο προφιλ εβαζα η ταχυτητα εξακολουθουσε  να ειναι μειον 5. ειτε συχρονιζα 16 ειτε 14 ειτε 12.
επομενως η αλλαγη προφιλ δεν εκανε τπτ σε εμενα ουτε το ξεμπλοκαρε..
πιστευω πως εχεις δικιο σε αυτο που λες...κατι γινεται και κοβει 5 ηδη απο τη γραμμη και οταν μπαινει και η iptv κοβει αλλα 5.
σε λιγες ωρες θα γυρισω αθηνα..
με περιμενει μια καινουρια γραμμη  :Smile: 
στην ιδια περιοχη, πετραλωνα στο ιδιο κεντρο αλλο τηλεφωνο.επομενως θα δοκιμασω να δω τι γινεται και θα σας ενημερωσω..
ελπιζω να μην ειναι ενα κολπο να εξασφαλισουν bandwitch...
παντως ειχα παρει τηλ και μου ειχαν πει τοτε οτι τα τεστ δεν δινουν παντα την πραγματικη ταχυτητα... οταν τους ειπα για download manager κτλπ.. τεσπα δεν μου εδωσαν απαντηση...
παντως ενα θα πω....
οι τεχνικοι της ον με τους τεχνικους της forthnet ειναι η μερα με τη νυχτα!!!!
πολλοι καλλυτεροι της ον!!
καλη χρονια παιδια..

----------


## noname85

στο newsletter λεει οτι εκοψαν το ginx??????

----------


## darax

> στο newsletter λεει οτι εκοψαν το ginx??????


Mήπως έγινε συνδρομητικό στο premium γιατί κάτι τέτοιο είχα διαβάσει κάπου εδώ στο forum της ΟΝ.. :Thinking:

----------


## dream-maniac

> δυο μερες πριν μεταφερθω στη forthnet αρχισε να υπαρχει η δυνατοτητα να αλαζεις προφιλ.εκανα την δοκιμη μου, οσο προλαβα και αλλαζα προφιλ.ετσι λοιπον αλλαζα στα διαφορα προφιλ....η ταχυτητα συχρονισμου αλλαζε....σε οποιο μα οποιο προφιλ εβαζα η ταχυτητα εξακολουθουσε να ειναι μειον 5. ειτε συχρονιζα 16 ειτε 14 ειτε 12.
> επομενως η αλλαγη προφιλ δεν εκανε τπτ σε εμενα ουτε το ξεμπλοκαρε..
> πιστευω πως εχεις δικιο σε αυτο που λες...κατι γινεται και κοβει 5 ηδη απο τη γραμμη και οταν μπαινει και η iptv κοβει αλλα 5.
> σε λιγες ωρες θα γυρισω αθηνα..
> με περιμενει μια καινουρια γραμμη 
> στην ιδια περιοχη, πετραλωνα στο ιδιο κεντρο αλλο τηλεφωνο.επομενως θα δοκιμασω να δω τι γινεται και θα σας ενημερωσω..
> ελπιζω να μην ειναι ενα κολπο να εξασφαλισουν bandwitch...
> παντως ειχα παρει τηλ και μου ειχαν πει τοτε οτι τα τεστ δεν δινουν παντα την πραγματικη ταχυτητα... οταν τους ειπα για download manager κτλπ.. τεσπα δεν μου εδωσαν απαντηση...
> παντως ενα θα πω....
> ...


με καινουρια συνδεση, καινουριο νουμερο, και καινουριο σπιτι (στην ιδια περιοχη, πετραλωνα..αρκετα μακρια απο το παλιο σπιτι, συμβαινουν ακριβως αυτα που γραφω πιο πανω...επομενως ειναι σε ολη την περιοχη, βλεποντας τα πιο πανω...
επομενως η μαλλον υπαρχει καποιο προβλημα στην περιοχη γενικα, η λογω εξοικονομησης κοβουν, η ειμαι γκαντεμης και εγινε παλι το ιδιο στην γραμμη την καινουρια..

----------


## manuel

> Mήπως έγινε συνδρομητικό στο premium γιατί κάτι τέτοιο είχα διαβάσει κάπου εδώ στο forum της ΟΝ..


οχι γιατί και συνδρομητικό να ήταν έπρεπε να εμφανίζει το ανάλογο μήνυμα. τώρα δεν υπάρχει καθόλου

κριμας ήταν απο τα ενδιαφέρων κανάλια...  :Thumb down:

----------


## WagItchyef

Φαντάζομαι ότι στην ΟΝ είδαν στατιστικά ότι δεν έχει ζήτηση, και το αφαίρεσαν.

Αν και με ενδιαφέρουν σχετικά τα games, το συγκεκριμένο δεν το παρακολουθούσα, επειδή δεν έφτανε σε κάποιο συμπέρασμα, π.χ. βαθμολογία ενός παιχινιδιού.

----------


## manuel

> Φαντάζομαι ότι στην ΟΝ είδαν στατιστικά ότι δεν έχει ζήτηση, και το αφαίρεσαν.
> 
> Αν και με ενδιαφέρουν σχετικά τα games, το συγκεκριμένο δεν το παρακολουθούσα, επειδή δεν έφτανε σε κάποιο συμπέρασμα, π.χ. βαθμολογία ενός παιχινιδιού.


Εμένα μου είναι παντελώς αδιάφορα όλα τα άλλα κανάλια και ήταν το μόνο που μπορεί να χάζευα λιγάκι

Δηλαδή τι περιμένουν να βλέπουμε απο την TV  τα ρώσικα, ιταλικά, γερμανικά και γαλλικά κανάλια?


Έλεος....χωρίς πλάκα δεν έχει τίποτα ενδιαφέρων να βλέπουμε και καλο θα είναι εκει στην ΟΝ να το σκεφτούνε λιγάκι τι ακριβώς θέλουν να κάνουν με την IP TV τους. Μόνο τα συνδρομητικά έχουν ενδιαφέρων

Η μόνη χρήση που κάνω αυτην την στιγμή είναι το ON REC

----------


## nothing

απωτερος σκοπος τους ειναι να βαλεις τα συνδρομητικα ξερεις και γιαυτο θα γινονται ολα(τουλαχιστον οτι αφορα την iptv)...

----------


## acrux

Εχουμε κανενα νεο σχετικα με υποτιτλους στα documentaries? Θα βαλουν? Σκεφτομαι σιγα σιγα να κοψω τη ΝΟΒΑ μιας και θα κοπει το champions league απο τη νεα περιοδο.

----------


## WagItchyef

Είχαν πει ότι ένα από τα Discovery, θα αποκτήσει ελληνικούς υπότιτλους.

----------


## darax

> Είχαν πει ότι ένα από τα Discovery, θα αποκτήσει ελληνικούς υπότιτλους.


Λογικά ολα τα συνδρομητικά μέσα στόν χρόνο θα αποκτήσουν υπότιτλους,τουλάχιστον τα discovery και τα national  :Thinking:

----------


## tsakman

Δε ξέρω αν είναι το σωστό μέρος για να το αναφέρω αλλά έχουμε νέο firmware για το sagem
Έκδοση λογισμικού:6.00.24
Έκδοση SUI:2009-01-12.pro.chdmi

Δυστυχώς δεν έχω καλώδιο hdmi αλλά πιστεύω ότι κάτι καλό φαίνεται στον ορίζοντα...

Τελικά έβγαλα το hdmi καλώδιο από το δορυφορικό μου δέκτη και τα πρώτα που είδα είναι πολύ καλύτερη εικόνα απο σύνδεση με scart και μια καινούργια επιλογή στον ήχο αντι στερεοφωνικο και απλό έχω τώρα στερεοφωνικό και dolby ψηφιακό

----------


## kdiam

> στο newsletter λεει οτι εκοψαν το ginx??????



Δεν το έχω κοιτάξει αν παίζει.
Πάντως το έχουν ακόμα στην ιστοσελίδα τους, στο 45.
http://www.ontelecoms.com/ontv/channels.jsp#

----------


## noname85

να παρω hdmi καλωδιο????

----------


## darax

> να παρω hdmi καλωδιο????


Λέτε να παίξει hdmi καί ΗD προσεχώς .... :Whistle:

----------


## tsakman

Σε μένα πάντως όπως προείπα παίζει πολύ καλύτερα από το scart(πολύ καλύτερη εικόνα) και αλλάζει αυτοματα από 4:3 σε 16:9 όπου το υποστηρίζει(μιας και διάβασα παλιότερα ότι αυτό δε γινόταν).Στην τελική ένα καλώδιο hdmi κάνει γύρω στα 10 ευρώ

----------


## noname85

> Στην τελική ένα καλώδιο hdmi κάνει γύρω στα 10 ευρώ


δεν ειναι και λιγα!

----------


## darax

> δεν ειναι και λιγα!


Μήπως έχει τελικά πολύ καλύτερη ποιότητα εικόνας το hdmi ,εάν βέβαια ο Sagem το υποστηρίζει !! :Thinking:  :Thinking:

----------


## noname85

πειτε μας μην δωσουμε τζαμπα τα λεφτα!

----------


## tsakman

Πληροφορίες για το νέο firmware εδώ
http://www.peiratikon.com/forums/sho...5922#post25922

----------


## noname85

το hdmi δεν αξιζει ιδιαιτερα, διοτι δεν δινουν ολα τα καναλια hd.προοσοχη στο πλαισιο Αργυρουπολης εχει γινει λαθος στις τιμες με αποτελεσμα να περνετε 5m hdmi 10,90euro

----------


## psikapami

Παιδες αποπειραθηκα χθες να συνδεσω το TV BOX της ON με την οθονη μου (22" LG με DVI-D) μεσω HDMI αλλα τζιφος. Πηρα καλωδιο HDMI και το συνεδεσα με ανταπτορακι HDMI -> DVI και στην οθονη και μου εβγαζε μηνυμα Digital blabla, Out of range, 15,8/25 Hz.
Πως το βλεπετε δεν κανω κατι σωστα ή δεν μπορω να συνδεσω συσκευες με HDMI στο monitor μου? Γιατι αμα ειναι το δευτερο πιαστηκα κοροιδο που εδωσα τοσα € παραπανω να παρω οθονη με HD ready

----------


## pirobola

Εγώ τόσο καιρό η τηλεόραση και το TV box είναι μέσο HDMI και παίζει τέλεια και ελευθέρωσα και ένα σκαρτ, χρειάζεται να πάτε στην ρυθμίσεις και να επιλέξετε ψηφιακό σήμα αντί αναλογικό που έχει το TV box.

----------


## nkar

psikapami εξαρχης σου εβγαζε out of range?

Γιατι εμενα με μια Samsung με HDMI αρχικα επαιζε καλα σε 4:3 και οταν πηγα να
πειραξω τις ρυθμισεις 4:3 --> 16:9 μου τα εκανε αυτα 
Και δε συνερχοταν ουτε με ολικο reset

----------


## psikapami

Δε ξερω το'χα συνδεσει στην 22αρα με κατι αλχημειες με ανταπτορακι απο Scart σε A/V και μετα σε PCI Tuner κι εβλεπα με windvr3 xD. Κι ειχα βαλει και 16:9 κι εγω το εηυπνοπουλι.
Το λοιπον δοκιμασα τα εξης:
Το εβαλα παλι 4:3 και δοκιμασα και μου ελεγε τα γνωστα (Out of range 15,6-25 Hz) και μου εκοψε και συνεδεσα και το αλλο scart σε μια σαπια 15αρα TV που εχω και ειδα οτι ειχε βγαλει μηνυμα: "Θα γινει συντονισμος συχνοτητας στον νεο δεκτη κι ενδεχεται να μην εχετε εικονα" και κατι τετοια (δεν θυμαμαι, στο περιπου) κι επρεπε να πατησω ΟΚ. Κι ελιωσα στο γελιο οπως καταλαβαινετε, πως θα το εβλεπα δηλαδη το μηνυμα αν ειχα εναν δεκτηv μονο? Τεσπα, εκανε σαν να δοκιμαζε συχνοτητες κι ιστοριες για αρκετη ωρα και στο φιναλε μου πεταει "Για καλυτερη χρηση πρεπει να συνδεσετε και το αριστερο και δεξι καναλι ηχου στην TV" Καλα τραγουδα του λεω εγω γιατι θα το εβαζα στο line in της καρτας τοιχου. Νομιζα πως ειχε φτιαχτει η φαση αλλα οταν πατησα το ΟΚ μου πεταξε στο monitor το πατροπαραδοτο Out of range παλι. Ολα τα προηγουμενα τα εβλεπα απο την 15αρα.
Μετα απο αυτο δοκιμασα διαφορα, να βαζω το σημα απο ψηφιακο σε αναλογικο, απο 16:9 σε 4:3 και τουμπαλιν, να βαλω τα καναλια στην καρτα ηχου αλλα τιποτα. Και το περιεργο ειναι οτι δεν ακολουθει την ιδια διαδικασια να τεσταρει τον δεκτη δηλαδη κτλ. Σαν να την εχει ξεγραμμενη δηλαδη την οθοναρα μου  :Sad: 
Τι κολπα ειναι αυτα ρε μαγκες δεν ειχε προσπαθησει κανεις αλλος να κανει τα δικα μου και να βρηκε ακρη?
BTW Πυροβολα (lol) εγω δεν το ειχα πειραξει το σημα και ηταν απο μονο του ψηφιακο. Και ΝΚΑΡ λες να μας φαει σαν τις γατες η περιεργια που πειραξαμε και το βαλαμε 16:9?

Αχαχαχα ωραιος χαβαλες κατα τ'αλλα περασε ευχαριστα η ωρα μου  :Cool:

----------


## spiros315

Το hdmi δουλεύει άψογα σε μένα.Ανοίγονται πλέον νέες δυνατότητες για το μέλλον. :One thumb up:

----------


## BARKOULETOS

Τελικα να ρωτησω γιατι εχω μπερδευετει, γινεται μεσω pc και με το κανονικο ρουτερ, να δω τηλεοραση?

----------


## psikapami

> Τελικα να ρωτησω γιατι εχω μπερδευετει, γινεται μεσω pc και με το κανονικο ρουτερ, να δω τηλεοραση?


AXAXAXA μεγαλο μπερδεμα φιλε κι εγω περιμενω να δω τι θα μου πουν οι μαστορες.
Με TUNER μπορεις στανταρ, βασικα αυτο πρεπει να εννοεις οχι στο μονιτορ

----------


## nkar

Μπραβο.
Με σκετο PC (χωρις το SAGEM) μπορουμε να δουμε με καποιο προγραμμα τα ΟΝREC?

----------


## manuel

> Τελικα να ρωτησω γιατι εχω μπερδευετει, γινεται μεσω pc και με το κανονικο ρουτερ, να δω τηλεοραση?


δες εδω

http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=213403

----------


## BARKOULETOS

> AXAXAXA μεγαλο μπερδεμα φιλε κι εγω περιμενω να δω τι θα μου πουν οι μαστορες.
> Με TUNER μπορεις στανταρ, βασικα αυτο πρεπει να εννοεις οχι στο μονιτορ



Οχι tuner, εννοω την υπηρεσια της τηλεορασεις στις πρωτες σελιδες το δοκιμασα  αλλα δεν εποιασε,

----------


## giakoub

καλησπέρα,

Την προηγούμενη Παρασκευή ενεργοποίηθηκα (το profile δίχνει το προηγούμενο σπίτι), iNternet super και τηλεφωνο, αλλά τηλεοραση δεν παίζει, δίχνει μόνο τα DTT και δεν εμφανίζει την ώρα το box, έκανα όλες τις αλχημείες της oN (restart, να τα βγάλω από την πρίζα, κτλ), οι τεχνικοί με έχουν γράψει κανονικά...

Έχετε καμιά ιδέα τι να κάνω μπας και παίξει μέχρι να με πάρουν οι ανίκανοι της ON.

τα στατιστικα είναι μια χαρούλα Down. Atten. 25, Noise Margin 7 στο κόμβο Καρόλου - Κολωνός

Thanks

----------


## psikapami

> καλησπέρα,
> 
> Την προηγούμενη Παρασκευή ενεργοποίηθηκα (το profile δίχνει το προηγούμενο σπίτι), iNternet super και τηλεφωνο, αλλά τηλεοραση δεν παίζει, δίχνει μόνο τα DTT και δεν εμφανίζει την ώρα το box, έκανα όλες τις αλχημείες της oN (restart, να τα βγάλω από την πρίζα, κτλ), οι τεχνικοί με έχουν γράψει κανονικά...
> 
> Έχετε καμιά ιδέα τι να κάνω μπας και παίξει μέχρι να με πάρουν οι ανίκανοι της ON.
> 
> τα στατιστικα είναι μια χαρούλα Down. Atten. 25, Noise Margin 7 στο κόμβο Καρόλου - Κολωνός
> 
> Thanks


25 att μια χαρουλα? =Ι Ποσα κλειδωνεις?

----------


## nkar

Πολυ μετριο ειναι το 25
Θα κλειδωνει στα 12-13μβιτ

----------


## arva

Καλησπέρα! Από σήμερα είμαι κι εγώ στο On Premium. Έχω μια απορία! Έχει νομίζω ξαναειπωθεί νομίζω στο παρελθόν και αφορούσε τη λειτουργία On Rec. Σχετικά με το FFWD και REW. Υπάρχει η λειτουργία GOTO;

----------


## noname85

να φτιαξουν το σκαι μην τους παρει και τους σηκωσει.τους παιρνω τηλ και μου λενε οτι δεν ξερουν τι εχει!!

----------


## nkar

δυστυχως δεν υπαρχει goto πρεπει να κανει fast forward

----------


## spiros315

Το σκάι τα έχει παίξει.

----------


## tsakman

Καινούργιο firmware για το sagem είναι το
2009-01-21.pro.hdmi2

Στις ρυθμίσεις πλέον υπάρχει η δυνατότητα να επιλέξεις 4/3 16/9 1 και 16/9 2

Αν επιλέξεις 16/9 1 κλειδώνει σε 1080i
Αν επιλέξεις 16/9 2 κλειδώνει σε 576i

Άλλες διιαφορές δε βρήκα

----------


## nkar

Το καλο με το νεο firmware ειναι οτι υποτιθεται (ισχυει σε μενα) οτι δεν τρελλαινεται το SAGEM
αμα πας να πειραξεις τις ρυθμισεις 16:9 και εχεις οθονη Samsung

Me το προηγουμενο μολις πειραξα τις ρυθμισεις σταματησε να δειχνει οτιδηποτε στην οθονη

----------


## tsakman

Ναι φαίνεται λύνεται το πρόβλημα με καποιες οθόνες και hdmi σύνδεση αλλά αυτόματο 16/9 σε 4/3 κανάλι δε κάνει.Έτσι τουλάχιστον πίσευα ότι θα κάνει το καινούργιο firmware

----------


## noname85

εγω τωρα τα βλεπω ολα στενα!!!16/9  1080i

----------


## spiros315

> εγω τωρα τα βλεπω ολα στενα!!!16/9  1080i


Ναι σε αυτή την ανάλυση πάλι έχουμε μπάρες μαύρες δεξια και αριστερά.

----------


## chrand

«Όχι» του ΕΣΡ στο BABY TV της ON TELECOMS
Δεν έδωσε τελικά την έγκρισή του το Εθνικό Συμβούλιο Ραδιοτηλεόρασης για τη μετάδοση από την εταιρεία τηλεπικοινωνιών Οn Telecoms του δορυφορικού καναλιού ''Baby TV''.
Δεν έδωσε τελικά την έγκρισή του το Εθνικό Συμβούλιο Ραδιοτηλεόρασης για τη μετάδοση από την εταιρεία τηλεπικοινωνιών Οn Telecoms του δορυφορικού καναλιού «Baby TV?, καθώς κρίθηκε ότι «επιφέρει σοβαρές επιπτώσεις στη γλωσσική ανάπτυξη των παιδιών και προκαλεί διαταραχή ελλειμματικής προσοχής».

Αντιθέτως την απαιτούμενη έγκριση του ΕΣΡ έλαβε η  Οn Telecoms για τη μετάδοση του προγράμματος των δορυφορικών καναλιών "Discovery Channel", "Travel and living", "Science", "Fox news", "National Geographic", "National Geographic Music" και "Deutsche welle".

imerisia

----------


## noname85

καλα ρε παιδια τι τους πειραξε το baby tv?

----------


## WagItchyef

Έγιναν και γιατροί, ή πήρανε την άποψη κάποιου/κάποιων γιατρών;

Γιατί εμένα μου φαινόταν καλό για μικρά παιδιά, αν και δεν είμαι ειδικός.

----------


## DSLaManiaC

Η πιθανότατα δε θα ήταν τόσο ΠΘΟ όσο θα ήθελαν.

----------


## WagItchyef

ΠΘΟ= ;

----------


## DSLaManiaC

> ΠΘΟ= ;


"Πατρις Θρησκεία Οικογένεια"

Γενικά θέλω να πω οτι το ΕΣΡ είναι υπερβολικό.

Σας θυμίζω την περίπτωση του Bob σφουγγαράκη ενώ απ την άλλη άλλα προγράμματα αλωνίζουν.

----------


## tsakman

Εγώ πιστεύω ότι είναι πολύ καλό κανάλι για τις ηλικίες που προορίζεται.
Εδώ και η δοκιμαστική πλατφόρμα του ΟΤΕ το έχει

----------


## psikapami

> «Όχι» του ΕΣΡ στο BABY TV της ON TELECOMS
> Δεν έδωσε τελικά την έγκρισή του το Εθνικό Συμβούλιο Ραδιοτηλεόρασης για τη μετάδοση από την εταιρεία τηλεπικοινωνιών Οn Telecoms του δορυφορικού καναλιού ''Baby TV''.
> Δεν έδωσε τελικά την έγκρισή του το Εθνικό Συμβούλιο Ραδιοτηλεόρασης για τη μετάδοση από την εταιρεία τηλεπικοινωνιών Οn Telecoms του δορυφορικού καναλιού «Baby TV?, καθώς κρίθηκε ότι «επιφέρει σοβαρές επιπτώσεις στη γλωσσική ανάπτυξη των παιδιών και προκαλεί διαταραχή ελλειμματικής προσοχής».
> 
> Αντιθέτως την απαιτούμενη έγκριση του ΕΣΡ έλαβε η  Οn Telecoms για τη μετάδοση του προγράμματος των δορυφορικών καναλιών "Discovery Channel", "Travel and living", "Science", "Fox news", "National Geographic", "National Geographic Music" και "Deutsche welle".
> 
> imerisia


το dorcel tv απο την αλλη υποθετω πως κατα το ΕΣΡ προαγει την γλωσσικη αναπτυξη και την διαπαιδαγωγιση των παιδιωνε μας.
Γενικα στην Ελλαδα οτιδηποτε του δημοσιου δεν υπαρχει, απο τον ΟΤΕ μεχρι το ΕΣΡ μεχρι τα πλακακια στα πεζοδρομια.
Τεσπα ξερω πως κλειδωνεται το dorcel, ενα χωρατο εκαμα

----------


## globalnoise

> Αντιθέτως την απαιτούμενη έγκριση του ΕΣΡ έλαβε η  Οn Telecoms για τη μετάδοση του προγράμματος των δορυφορικών καναλιών "Discovery Channel", "Travel and living", "Science", "Fox news", "National Geographic", "National Geographic Music" και "Deutsche welle".


Παίζει και να νιώθω πολύ γαμάτος που τελικά επέλεξα all in one στην αίτηση.

----------


## arva

Συγνώμη!!! Να ρωτήσω κάτι; Εγώ που γουστάρω Baby TV γιατί να μου επιβάλλουν διακοπή του; Μπορεί να έχει δίκιο ο επιστήμονας αλλά αυτός θα αποφασίζει τι θα βλέπω στο σπίτι μου;

----------


## tsakman

Το πράσινο φως για την αναμετάδοση διεθνών τηλεοπτικών σταθμών, μέσω της πλατφόρμας IPTV της ON Telecoms, έδωσε χθες το ΕΣΡ χωρίς ωστόσο να εγκρίνει το περιεχόμενο του Baby TV. Ειδικότερα και όπως είχε γράψει παλαιότερα η «Ν», το Συμβούλιο εξέφραζε επιφυλάξεις για το περιεχόμενο του καναλιού αυτού, οι οποίες τελικά οδήγησαν τα μέλη της Ολομέλειας στο να απορρίψουν το αίτημα αδειοδότησης για την αναμετάδοσή του. *Καθοριστικό ρόλο για την απόφαση αυτή έπαιξε η σχετική γνωμοδότηση του ειδικού επιστήμονα της ανεξάρτητης αρχής που ασχολήθηκε με το θέμα, σύμφωνα με την οποία η παρακολούθηση του καναλιού από τα παιδιά μπορεί να έχει σημαντικές επιπτώσεις στην ανάπτυξή τους.*

Αντίθετα και σε ό,τι αφορά τα μέλη του Συμβουλίου, ενέκριναν την αναμετάδοση των καναλιών, Discovery Channel, Discovery Channel Travel - Living, Discovery Channel Science, FOX News, National Geographic, National Geographic Music και Deutsche Welle, από την τηλεοπτική πλατφόρμα της ON Telecoms. Η εταιρεία τηλεπικοινωνιών ON Telecoms παρέχει...

συνδρομητικές τηλεοπτικές υπηρεσίες, μέσω διαδικτύου, όπου εκτός από τους προαναφερθέντες σταθμούς, τα ελληνικά τηλεοπτικά κανάλια ελεύθερης λήψης και τα συνδρομητικά της Nova, παρέχονται σε συνεργασία με τη FOX και τηλεοπτικοί σταθμοί πλήρως υποτιτλισμένοι στα ελληνικά.

*Επισημαίνεται ότι σύμφωνα με το ισχύον θεσμικό πλαίσιο και μετά τη χθεσινή απόφαση του ΕΣΡ, για τα προαναφερθέντα κανάλια, ο οποιοσδήποτε τηλεοπτικός σταθμός συμφωνήσει για την αναμετάδοσή τους μέσα από το μπουκέτο του, δεν χρειάζεται να εξασφαλίσει ξανά άδεια, ζητώντας εκ νέου τη γνωμοδότηση της ανεξάρτητης αρχής*.
ΝΑΥΤΕΜΠΟΡΙΚΗ

----------


## psikapami

Τεσπα ρε σεις, με μενα και αρκετους ακομα που πειραξαμε τα 4:3 -> 16:9 και τωρα δεν μπορουμς να δουμε απο HDMI τι θα γινει?

----------


## apostol70

Πάντως για το Baby TV έχουνάκουστεί επιφυλάξεις και στην Γαλλία. Άρα δεν είναι μόνο θέμα του δικού μας επιστήμονα. Μπορεί να έκανε copy παστε τις απόψεις του Γάλλου

----------


## nkar

> Τεσπα ρε σεις, με μενα και αρκετους ακομα που πειραξαμε τα 4:3 -> 16:9 και τωρα δεν μπορουμς να δουμε απο HDMI τι θα γινει?


Εχουν βγαλει νεα εκδοση firmware Που το φτιαχνει.
Παρτους τηλ να σου αναβαθμισουν το Sagem

----------


## nikolaos7

Έχω ενεργοποιήσει το πακέτο sports tv από τον Δεκέμβριο για να δώ eurosport.Αλλά το ήθελα για ένα μήνα ενεργοποιημένο.Νόμιζα οτι μετά το μήνα απενεργοποιήται μόνο του το πακέτο και τον επόμενο αν το θές να ξαναενεργοποιείς.Αλλά δεν έγινε έτσι.Πώς μπορώ να διακόψω την συνδρομή σε αυτό το πακέτο;Γιατί με χρέωσαν στους δύο επόμενους λογαριασμούς και τώρα το πήρα χαμπάρι

----------


## kouliss

Θα πρέπει να στείλεις φαξ για να το κόψουν. Αλλά πιο σίγουρα ρώτα στο 13801 ή 13802.

----------


## arva

> Πάντως για το Baby TV έχουνάκουστεί επιφυλάξεις και στην Γαλλία. Άρα δεν είναι μόνο θέμα του δικού μας επιστήμονα. Μπορεί να έκανε copy παστε τις απόψεις του Γάλλου


Μπορεί αλλά το τι θα δω θέλω να το επιλέξω εγώ κι όχι το ΕΣΡ. Από τι στιγμή που χρειάζεται να είσαι συνδρομητής αποκλειστικά σε έναν τηλεπικοινωνιακό πάροχο, υποχρεωτικά με υπηρεσία τηλεόρασης και με ειδικό εξοπλισμό και από τι στιγμή που πρέπει να πληρώνεις εξτρά για να παρακολουθήσεις το συγκεκριμένο κανάλι που στο κάτω κάτω είναι αποκλειστικά δική μου επιλογή κι όχι του παρόχου μου δεν δικαιούται το ΕΣΡ να μου το διακόψει! Δηλαδή θα μου πει το ΕΣΡ τι θα βλέπω στη τηλεόρασή μου;

ΟΧΙ!

Αν θεωρεί ότι το κανάλι δεν είναι σωστό να επιβάλει πρόστιμο στο κανάλι (όχι στην ΟΝ)!

Η απόφαση αυτή είναι αντίθετη στις αρχές της Ευρωπαϊκής Ένωσης περί τηλεόρασης χωρίς σύνορα!

----------


## beatnick

Τι έγινε; δεν έχει νέες ταινίες το ΟΝcinema αυτό το μήνα;
Το κανάλι 20 δίχνει ακόμα του μαρτίου...

----------


## ivas75

εγώ πάντως το BABY TV το βλέπω μια χαρά. Μήπως δεν το έκοψαν τελικά?

----------


## arva

Τελικά οι υπότιτλοι στο Discovery Science θα μπουν;

----------


## predatorisback

Ενω ολα τα καναλια τα βλεπω χωρις pixelιασματα, το καναλι 20(on cinema)
το βλεπω με παρα πολλα pixelιασματα συνεχεια,ειμια ο μονος?

----------


## noname85

σε αυτο το καναλι εγω οταν το παταω μου σταματαει η εικονα για 5sec και μετ ααρχιζει, ενω ο ηχος παιζει κανονικα απο την αρχη!

----------


## beatnick

Α τελικά δεν είμαι μόνος  :Very Happy:

----------


## noname85

νεα εκδοση λογισμικου.απο 6.00.24 σε 6.00.48.γιατι πριν μας τα βαλουν δεν τα δοκιμαζουν?????????ολο αυτο το tvbox ανοιγει και κλεινει μονο του και στην οθονη μπροστα γραφει συνεχεια κατι ακυρα!!  :Evil:

----------


## spiros315

Ακόμα με την 6.24 είμαι εγώ.

----------


## beatnick

> νεα εκδοση λογισμικου.απο 6.00.24 σε 6.00.48.γιατι πριν μας τα βαλουν δεν τα δοκιμαζουν?????????ολο αυτο το tvbox ανοιγει και κλεινει μονο του και στην οθονη μπροστα γραφει συνεχεια κατι ακυρα!!


 Τα  άκυρα υποτίθεται ότι τα γράφει μόνο 1 φορά όταν κάνει την αναβάθμιση. Τσέκαρε αν έχεις ήδη το νέο firmware.
Αν όχι, την επόμενη φορά που θα δείς τα άκυρα, περίμενε μισή ωρούλα χωρίς να το πειράξεις, μέχρι να ξαναβγάλει την ώρα, και λογικά θα το έχει πάρει.
Αν ναί, κάλεσε 13802 για βλάβη.

Εμένα πάντως δεν μου εμφάνισε πρόβλημα.

----------


## pirobola

Είχα πρόβλημα με το τηλεχειριστήριο του video box με δυσκολία ανταποκρινόταν της βραδινές ώρες , πήρα το 13802 και από ότι είδα μου αλλάξανε το profile από adsl + σε σκέτο adsl και με την μισή ταχύτητα.

Από το profile μπορώ να αλλάξω μόνος μου σε adsl + την σύνδεση μου ή υποχρεωτικά το κάνει το 13802

----------


## No-Name

To babyTV το έκοψε η ΟΝ η ακόμα?

----------


## WagItchyef

> To babyTV το έκοψε η ΟΝ η ακόμα?


Παίζει κανονικά.

----------


## No-Name

Aκόμα.....

Οκ thanx!

----------


## pirobola

G.992.3 (G.992.3 (ADSL2) / αυτό το profil έχω τώρα πως μπορώ να το κάνω ADSL2 + που είχα πριν γιατί 19 μήνες δεν είχα πρόβληματα και κλείδωνα γύρω στα 12 και την τελευταία βδομάδα το τηλεχειριστήριο δεν έπιανε καλά.

Κάποιος τεχνικός από την ΟΝ που άλλαξε το profil και πάνω από 7,5 δεν πιάνει με τίποτα τώρα με ότι και να κάνω από της ρυθμίσεις.


Τελικά το βρήκα δεν ήξερα τόσο καιρό ότι από της ρυθμίσεις γραμμής ότι κάνεις ότι θέλεις , τόσο καιρό φοβόμουν να το πειράξω πάντος είναι φοβερή δυνατότητα δεν φαντάζομαι να καεί το router από της αλλαγές.

----------


## fanboysgotohell

Δοκίμασε το προφίλ:

Ρύθμιση 1 : Υψηλότερες ταχύτητες - Μηχανισμοί προστασίας

----------


## apostol70

Μπα άμα σε κλειδώσουνε αυτοί όσο και να παίξεις με τα profil δεν γίνεται τίποτα.

Τις τελευταίες μέρες για μερικά δευτερόλεπτα παίζει το χρώμα (ασπρόμαυρο -> έγχρωμο -> ασπρόμαυρο κλπ) και μετά επανέρχεται στο κανονικό. Του έχει συμβει κανενός αυτό; Η συνδεσμολογία είναι ok.

----------


## noname85

εγω ειχα αυτο το προβλημα σε τν sony με scart!!τωρα εβαλα hdmi και ηρεμησα!!

----------


## apostol70

Ακριβώς έτσι είναι η δικιά μου sony με scart. Δυστυχώς δεν έχω όμως hdmi, οπότε  :Crying:

----------


## noname85

εχει ξανααναφερθει το προβλημα αλλα δεν υπαρχει λυση.εμενα την μια μου τα εβγαζε ασπρομαυρα, την αλλη εχανα τον ηχο, μετα επρεπε να κανω reset!!βαρεθηκα!!!στο support δεν ξερουν τιποτα για το θεμα!!

----------


## nikos93

παιδια το foxlife και το +1 σας παιζουν;γιατι εμενα οχι

----------


## intech

> παιδια το foxlife και το +1 σας παιζουν;γιατι εμενα οχι


Παίζουν χωρίς κανένα πρόβλημα. :One thumb up:

----------


## ghbgr

και σε μενα μια χαρούλα

----------


## beatnick

> παιδια το foxlife και το +1 σας παιζουν;γιατι εμενα οχι


Έχεις το 6.00.48?

----------


## nikos93

ναι το 6.00.48 εχω

----------


## fanboysgotohell

> ναι το 6.00.48 εχω


Ακόμα δεν σου λειτουργούν; Δοκίμασε να κάνεις ένα reset το tvbox (βγάλε το από την πρίζα ή κράτα πατημένο 3-4 δευτ. το κουμπί του on/off που βρίσκεται πάνω του). Αν συνεχίσεις να έχεις πρόβλημα επικοινώνησε με το τεχνικό τμήμα.

----------


## nikos93

> Ακόμα δεν σου λειτουργούν; Δοκίμασε να κάνεις ένα reset το tvbox (βγάλε το από την πρίζα ή κράτα πατημένο 3-4 δευτ. το κουμπί του on/off που βρίσκεται πάνω του). Αν συνεχίσεις να έχεις πρόβλημα επικοινώνησε με το τεχνικό τμήμα.


φιλε καθε βραδι το βγαζω απο την πριζα
υπηρξε μια πολυ μικρη βελτοωση:
οταν παταω 1 ή 9 στην αρχη δειχνει μαυρη οθονη.μετα απο περιπου 30 δευτερα ακουγεται μονο ηχος αλλα ακουγεαι οπως οταν πιξελιαζει η εικονα
τα υπολοιπα καναλια ειναι οκ

και κατι αλλο που παρατηρησα:
οταν το βαζω στην πριζα δεν εμφανιζει ωρα

----------


## fanboysgotohell

Είσαι γραμμένος σε άλλο πακέτο συνδρομητικών καναλιών; Φαντάζομαι πως όχι.. Υποψιάζομαι ότι παίζει πρόβλημα του tvbox σου στην αποκωδικοποίηση των κλειδωμένων καναλιών (ναι το fox ερχεται με κλείδωμα, απλά προσωρινά είναι ελεύθερο). Πρέπει να επικοινωνήσεις με την υποστήριξη.. Δωρεάν στο 13802.

----------


## nikos93

θα καλεσω το 13802 αλα δεν νομιζω να παιζει κατι τετοιο γιατι πριν γινουν συνδρομητηκα τα discovery/espn επαιζαν κανονικα και εξαλου πριν περιπου 1 βδομαδα τα εβλεπα κανονικα

----------


## fanboysgotohell

Δεν είπα ότι το πρόβλημα ήταν από παλιά, αφού μέχρι τώρα έβλεπες το FOX προφανώς και η δυσλειτουργία παρουσιάστηκε τώρα.. Το πιό πιθανό είναι να διορθωθεί από αυτούς άμεσα. Για πάρε και πες μας τι θα σου πούν.

----------


## nikos93

μολις εχω νεωτερα θα σας ενημερωσω

----------


## evagelos

Καμιά προσθήκη - αλλάγή δεν θα έχουμε;
Κανάλια-προσφορές κλπ;

----------


## nikos93

παιδια ολα οκ ξανα.
μεσα σε 1-2 λεπτα με πηρε τεχνικος απο το β΄ επιπεδο και αφου το εψαξε μου ειπε πως ητανε μια επιλογη απο το router

----------


## ktlk

Παιδιά εχω ena πρόβλημα...Όταν βλέπω κάτι από το tvbox,μαυρίζει η οθόνη ενώ ο ήχος ακούγεται κανονικά..και γίνεται συνέχεια..ακόμα και στα ψηφιακά της Ερτ το κανει..πρόβλημα της τηλεόρασης δεν είναι γιατί στο novα και στο dvd δεν κανει τίποτα όπωσ επίσης και όταν αλλάξω το scart του tvbox...καμία ιδέα...;

........Auto merged post: ktlk πρόσθεσε 45 λεπτά και 48 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

εμένα γιατί η έκδοση είναι 2009-3-17.pro.suirf...?

----------


## WagItchyef

> εμένα γιατί η έκδοση είναι 2009-3-17.pro.suirf...?


Και εγώ αυτήν έχω. Υπάρχει νεότερη;

----------


## ktlk

Ειχα δει αυτο σαν τελευταια αναφορα ...για αυτο...
2009-01-21.pro.hdmi2

----------


## WagItchyef

Αυτή η έκδοση που έχουμε είναι η πιο πρόσφατη. Η τελευταία κατάληξη του ονόματος ίσως να είναι κάποια κωδική ονομασία της έκδοσης, για αυτό δεν βγάζει νόημα.

Όπως τα Windows Vista τα έλεγαν Longhorn, τα Windows 7 Blackcomb, το Ubuntu Linux 8.10 Intrepid Ibex, το Ubuntu Linux 9.04 Jaunty Jackalope, κ.λ.π..

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of...soft_codenames

----------


## nikos93

> Παιδιά εχω ena πρόβλημα...Όταν βλέπω κάτι από το tvbox,μαυρίζει η οθόνη ενώ ο ήχος ακούγεται κανονικά..και γίνεται συνέχεια..ακόμα και στα ψηφιακά της Ερτ το κανει..πρόβλημα της τηλεόρασης δεν είναι γιατί στο novα και στο dvd δεν κανει τίποτα όπωσ επίσης και όταν αλλάξω το scart του tvbox...καμία ιδέα...;


παρε 13802 και πες τους το προβλημα που εχεις

----------


## Doctorm

δες σιγουρα το scart, αλλαξε θεση, δοκιμασε αλλο και να ισε σιγουρος οτι κανει σωστη επαφη και απο τις δυο μεριες

----------


## tsakman

Καινούργιο κανάλι *HD-1* (λογικά ΗD κανάλι) στην πλατφόρμα της ΟΝ.
Μέχρι στιγμής φαίνεται ότι κάνουν δοκιμές μιας και είναι κλειδωμένο για όλους

----------


## noname85

που το ειδες???

----------


## tsakman

Ακριβώς μετά τα ψηφιακά μου το εμφάνισε.

----------


## nikos93

Οντος στο νουμερο 324 υπαρχει το HD-1 εστω και κλειδωμενο
φενεται πως το hd ερχετε σιγα-σιγα

........Auto merged post: nikos93 πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 13 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

για δειτε κατι που βρηκα:
http://www.hd-1.tv/

----------


## ssotis

Ξέρει κανείς πότε θα λειτουργήσει?

----------


## darax

> Καινούργιο κανάλι *HD-1* (λογικά ΗD κανάλι) στην πλατφόρμα της ΟΝ.
> Μέχρι στιγμής φαίνεται ότι κάνουν δοκιμές μιας και είναι κλειδωμένο για όλους


....γιά να δούμε τι θα δούμε   :One thumb up:

----------


## pan.nl

Χθες είχα την ευκαιρία να πάρω μια γεύση από την υπηρεσία τηλεόρασης της On για πρώτη φορά (σε 14άρα τηλεόραση). Μπορώ να πω πως στα περισσότερα κανάλια η ποιότητα εικόνας ήταν σχετικά καλή, αν και ελαφρώς θαμπή, όπως της Nova. Η εικόνα του Alpha όμως παρουσίαζε "pixel-ιασμα" ενώ η εικόνα του Μακεδονία είχε ελαφρύ είδωλο! Αντίθετα, σε πολλά ξένα κανάλια η εικόνα ήταν πολύ καλή, αν και νομίζω πως το Conn-x tv έχει λίγο καλύτερη ποιότητα εικόνας. Τέλος, αργούσε λίγο στο μενού καθώς και στο zapping. Για 40 €/μήνα δεν το συζητώ βεβαίως, μια χαρά είναι η υπηρεσία.

----------


## noname85

νεο sui!!!! 2009-05-12.pro.adv  :Key:  :Key:  :Welcome:

----------


## nikos93

εχει καμια διαφορα απο το 2009-01-21.pro.hdmi2;;;

----------


## noname85

4  μηνες εξελιξης!!

----------


## nikos93

> 4  μηνες εξελιξης!!


ναι αλλα εννοω καμια ουσιαστικη αλλαγη

----------


## arva

> ναι αλλα εννοω καμια ουσιαστικη αλλαγη


  Ναι αυτό:

http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=298131

----------


## NIKOLAKIS002

> ναι αλλα εννοω καμια ουσιαστικη αλλαγη


Το κλείδωμα (απαγόρευση) της εγγραφής του live προγράμματος και του onrec σε dvdrecorder σίγουρα απ' οτι ειπώθηκε σε άλλο post.
Δεν ξέρω για τίποτα άλλο.

----------


## WagItchyef

Πως ακριβώς αποτρέπει το Sagem την "πειρατική" αντιγραφή του προγράμματος ενός καναλιού; Αν το συνδέσεις με scart/hdmi σε video recorder ή σε υπολογιστή, δεν γίνεται η αντιγραφή;

Απλά θέλω να επαναλάβω την ουτοπία της προστασίας ενός "πολυμέσου" από την αντιγραφή, η οποία έχει αναλυθεί σε άλλα threads το πόσο οπισθοδρομική είναι.

Είναι αδύνατο by-design να προστατευτεί από αντιγραφή ένα "πολυμέσο" (π.χ. CD μουσικής, ταινίες σε DVDs/Blue Rays), αφού για να παιχτεί πρέπει να ξεκλειδωθεί.

Από τη στιγμή που "ξεκλειδώνεται" για να παιχτεί, μπορεί να "ξεκλειδώνεται" και για να αντιγραφεί.

----------


## NIKOLAKIS002

Εννοείται πως όλα ξεκλειδώνονται αλλα προφανώς θα έχουν δεχτεί πιέσεις απο τα κανάλια για να το κάνουν αυτό.

Οπότε αυτοί κάνουν αυτό που μπορούν για τους πολλούς χρήστες που δεν γνωρίζουν και απο εκεί και πέρα.... οποιος μπορεί να το παρακάμψει ... απλά το κάνει !!!!

----------


## WagItchyef

Δηλαδή φοβάται κάποιο κανάλι ότι θα ζημιωθεί οικονομικά επειδή κάποιος θα γράψει ένα πρόγραμμα της τηλεόρασης σε ένα σκληρό δίσκο;

Και με σκέτη κεραία δεν μπορεί κάποιος να κάνει το ίδιο;

----------


## paixthsss

Αυτό που έγινε είναι μια απαράδεκτη ενέργεια διότι περιορίζει την εγγραφή του προγράμματος των Ελευθέρων καναλιών πράγμα για το οποίο πωλούνται όλα τα DVD Recorders της αγοράς και δεν απαγορεύεται καθόλου. Απαγορεύεται η αντιγραφή ταινιών προς ενοικίαση. 

Τόσος κόσμος έχει DVD εγγραφής τα οποία συνδεόμενα με την εξωτερική κεραία ή με δορυφορικό δέκτη (αν υποστηρίζεται στο RECORDER η λειτουργία εγγραφής από εξωτερική συσκευή) και γράφουν κανονικά. Η προστασία εγγραφής είναι μια λειτουργία που ενεργοποιείται από κάποιο DVD player που έχει συνδεθεί με άλλο DVD recorder στην περίπτωση που αναπαράγει δίσκο DVD που έχει πνευματικά δικαιώματα, ενώ όταν αναπαράγει δίσκο DVD χωρίς προστασία δεν ενεργοποιεί τη λειτουργία.

Θα ήταν απόλυτα λογικό να εφαρμοστεί σε οποιαδήποτε ταινία ενοικίασης από το ON CINEMA ή το MULTIPLEX καθώς πρόκειται για ενοικίαση ταινιών. Είναι απαράδεκτο να γίνεται αυτό στο πρόγραμμα των Ελευθέρων καναλιών διότι για αυτό το σκοπό ο κόσμος αγοράζει DVD εγγραφής. Εφόσον προσφέρουν υπηρεσία με καλύτερη εικόνα από τη λήψη της εξωτερικής κεραίας οφείλουν να υπάρχει και η δυνατότητα καλύτερης εγγραφής σε σχέση με την εξωτερική κεραία πράγμα νόμιμο που δεν απάγορεύεται. Άρα η υπηρεσία πλέον παρέχεται ληψή, τη στιγμή που ανταγωνιστές τους δίνουν σκληρό δίσκο μέσα στο TV BOX.

Εγώ μέχρι το πρωί της Τρίτης έγραφα κανονικά μετά το κάναν. Είναι λοιπόν τεχνικά άσχετοι? Σαφώς και είναι εφικτό να ενεργοποιήται επιλεκτικά η προστασία μόνο για τις ταινίες. Δε μπορούν να έχουν ένα σοβαρό software?  :Thumb down: 

........Auto merged post: paixthsss πρόσθεσε 3 λεπτά και 53 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Πως ακριβώς αποτρέπει το Sagem την "πειρατική" αντιγραφή του προγράμματος ενός καναλιού; Αν το συνδέσεις με scart/hdmi σε video recorder ή σε υπολογιστή, δεν γίνεται η αντιγραφή;
> 
> Απλά θέλω να επαναλάβω την ουτοπία της προστασίας ενός "πολυμέσου" από την αντιγραφή, η οποία έχει αναλυθεί σε άλλα threads το πόσο οπισθοδρομική είναι.
> 
> Είναι αδύνατο by-design να προστατευτεί από αντιγραφή ένα "πολυμέσο" (π.χ. CD μουσικής, ταινίες σε DVDs/Blue Rays), αφού για να παιχτεί πρέπει να ξεκλειδωθεί.
> 
> Από τη στιγμή που "ξεκλειδώνεται" για να παιχτεί, μπορεί να "ξεκλειδώνεται" και για να αντιγραφεί.


Εγώ προσωπικά έχω μία κάρτα τηλεόρασης υπολογιστή, αλλά φυσικά η ποιότητα εγγραφής δεν είναι η ίδια  :Thumb down:  Πρέπει λοιπόν να προμηθευτούμε ακριβή κάρτα τηλεόρασης για έχουμε καλή εικόνα και να έχουμε και σε λειτουρία την κεντρική μονάδα του υπολογιστή να καίει ρεύμα αν θέλουμε να γράψουμε? Είναι δυνατόν? Έχει κανένας δορυφορικός δέκτης ή δέκτης ψηφιακών καναλιών τέτοια λειτουργία προστασίας για ελεύθερα κανάλια?

----------


## darax

Ερχονται καί ΗD ταινίες στο ΟΝ cinema ... ΟΝ Ηοt Club HD @!!!

----------


## noname85

α)γραφε στα ελληνικα!
β)μεχρι 50 μετρα ethernet δεν υπαρχει προβλημα!!

----------


## lefkosdrakos21

ΟΚ συγνωμη για τα greeklish και ευχαριστω παρα πολυ για την βοηθεια  :Smile: 
ΥΓ: υπαρχει τοσα μετρα καλωδιο? μπορω να το βρω σε καταστηματα οπωσ πλαισιο?

----------


## fanboysgotohell

Επίσης.. υπάρχουν 30άρια έτοιμα καλώδια..

http://cosmodata.gr/product_b.php?La...d=33&pid=19298

----------


## lefkosdrakos21

Μια χαρα θα τη βολεψω τελεια thxs!!

----------


## beatnick

Πρόσεχε το καλώδιο να είναι ftp (με μεταλλικές άκρες) γιατί αλλιώς δέχεται παρεμβολές και η tv pixelιάζει.
Εναλλακτικά η on παρέχει plc (power line connectors) για να μεταφέρεις το σήμα μεσα από την καλωδίωση του ρεύματος.

----------


## beatnick

Εχθές 15/06 κατάφεραν επιτέλους να βάλουν νέες κυκλοφορίες στο ONcinema, γιατί μέχρι 14/06 δείχναν ακόμα τις ταινίες του Μαίου. Ταυτόχρονα κατάφεραν να στείλουν το newsletter.

Στο multiplex για νέα κυκλοφορία βάλαν το "Georgia Rule", που υπάρχει στο κατάλογο από πέρσυ Φεβρουάριο. 16 μήνες μετά είναι ακόμα νέα κυκλοφορία; Τις προηγούμενες εβδομάδες είχαν το "Miss Potter" και "Goya's Ghosts", 16 μηνών επίσης. Το Μάιο βάζαν ταινίες 1 μηνός (Just Burried, Teeth, The Promotion, War Inc.)

I don't like it.

----------


## intech

Νομίζω οτι ετοιμάζουν κάτι σημαντικό με τις ταινίες και γενικότερα με την υπηρεσια IPTV.
Ελπίζω για το καλύτερο ....περιμένω..

----------


## beatnick

Σήμερα έβαλα πάλι multiplex και έχει φρέσκιες ταινίες (του προηγούμενου μήνα) Angel και Make it happen...
Πότε έγινε η αλλαγή; Μεσοβδόμαδα; 
Τέσπα πέρνω τις κακίες μου πίσω  :Smile:

----------


## evagelos

Τι έγινε ρε παιδιά το κλείσανε το μαγαζί;
Κανα νέο; Τιποτα;
Να πω μια ιδέα. Είναι δύσκολο να παίζει η IPTV με ΟΛΑ τα router αντί μόνο με το συγκεκριμένο;

----------


## nothing

αν εχεις ορεξη ωαξε εδω http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=84302

----------


## giakoub

καλημέρα,

Δεν ξέρω αν παρατηρήσατε το Σ/Κ δεν δούλευε το FOX +1. Από το απόγευμα του Σαββάτου μέχρι την Κυριακή το μεσημέρι που τσέκαρα τελευταία φορά.

Μήπως ξέρει κανείς αν έχει φτιάξει ή ποιος ο λόγος που το κόψανε;

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## pirobola

Το τηλεχειριστήριο του tv box κάνει για όλα το tv box , γιατί μου χάλασε και εδώ και 6 μήνες έχει έναν εξοπλισμό στο κουτί ένας φίλος μου για να το αντικαταστήσω από εκεί.

6 μήνες και δεν έχουν περάσει να πάρουν τον εξοπλισμό πίσω και έχουμε πάρει 4 τηλέφωνα για να το πάρουν στο τέλος βλέπω να το παίρνω εγώ για να έχω την τηλεόραση και σε άλλο δωμάτιο.

----------


## manuel

> Το τηλεχειριστήριο του tv box κάνει για όλα το tv box , γιατί μου χάλασε και εδώ και 6 μήνες έχει έναν εξοπλισμό στο κουτί ένας φίλος μου για να το αντικαταστήσω από εκεί.
> 
> 6 μήνες και δεν έχουν περάσει να πάρουν τον εξοπλισμό πίσω και έχουμε πάρει 4 τηλέφωνα για να το πάρουν στο τέλος βλέπω να το παίρνω εγώ για να έχω την τηλεόραση και σε άλλο δωμάτιο.


το tvbox είναι δεμένο με τον router που έχεις. το χειριστήριο ενδεχομένως να παίζει αλλα το tvbox οχι

----------


## NIKOLAKIS002

> το tvbox είναι δεμένο με τον router που έχεις. το χειριστήριο ενδεχομένως να παίζει αλλα το tvbox οχι


Εκτός αν έχεις τους κωδικους admin του pirelli  :Whistle:

----------


## globalnoise

> Εκτός αν έχεις τους κωδικους admin του pirelli


Οι οποίοι άλλαξαν πρόσφατα :Razz:

----------


## NIKOLAKIS002

Δηλαδή επαναφέροντας ένα παλαιότερο backup δεν επανέρχονται και οι κωδικοί?   :Thinking:

----------


## cosmo_vicius

> Δηλαδή επαναφέροντας ένα παλαιότερο backup δεν επανέρχονται και οι κωδικοί?


Επανέρχονται.

----------


## globalnoise

Α ναι; Και κάθε πότε θα χρειάζεται να μπένει το backup; Σε κάθε reset ή restart;

----------


## nikos93

> Α ναι; Και κάθε πότε θα χρειάζεται να μπένει το backup; Σε κάθε reset ή restart;


οποτε αλλαζουν

----------


## nkar

Δε στελνετε κανενα pm για το που μπορουμε να βρουμε αυτο το backup???? :Razz:

----------


## darax

Πόσο καιρό έχουμε να γράψουμε γιά κάτι νέο στήν tv ??...ούτε ένα newsletter ?? Τι έγινε ρε παιδιά ;;;;!!!!

----------


## intech

> Πόσο καιρό έχουμε να γράψουμε γιά κάτι νέο στήν tv ??...ούτε ένα newsletter ?? Τι έγινε ρε παιδιά ;;;;!!!!


Συμφωνώ στο οτι πρέπει να επανέλθουμε, εντός θέματος. :One thumb up:

----------


## nlkrio

> Συμφωνώ στο οτι πρέπει να επανέλθουμε, εντός θέματος.


μα πλέον δε βλέπουμε TV απο Ον,ο αποκωδικοποιητής είναι διακοσμητικό στοιχείο :Sad:

----------


## apostol70

Άντε ντε ακόμα και το Foxlife πια δεν βλέπεται. Όλο επαναλήψεις και λίγα νέα πράγματα. Κόψανε και το Foxlife+1 (παλιά είδηση αλλά να το λέμε για να μην ξεχνιόμαστε)

----------


## pirobola

Τα νούμερα λένε την αλήθεια ότι ποια πάνε από το κακό στο χειρότερο και αν δεν αλλάξουν και δώσουν παραπάνω δεν τους βλέπω καλά.

Αν και δεν πρέπει να λέμε το τι πρέπει να δώσετε εσείς ξέρετε μην τα περιμμένετε όλα από εμάς όπως παλιά.

Στις 884.000 έφθασαν, σύμφωνα με πληροφορίες, οι ενεργές συνδέσεις LLU στο τέλος Σεπτεμβρίου με τον αριθμό των νέων συνδέσεων κατά το γ’ τρίμηνο να είναι περίπου 60.000. Ο αριθμός των νέων συνδέσεων είναι μικρότερος σε σχέση με τα αμέσως προηγούμενα τρίμηνα, όπου τα αντίστοιχα νούμερα είχαν κινηθεί σε επίπεδα άνω των 90.000. Πιθανότατα, οι καλοκαιρινές διακοπές αλλά και η προεκλογική περίοδος επηρέασαν την πορεία των νέων συνδέσεων. Όσον αφορά στα μερίδια αγοράς, στις νέες συνδέσεις η Hellas Online διατήρησε την πρώτη της θέση και μάλιστα με διαφορά, καθώς οι περίπου 33.000 νέες συνδέσεις που σημείωσε, είχαν ως αποτέλεσμα το μερίδιο της να είναι πάνω από το 50%. Στη δεύτερη θέση ήταν η Forthnet με περίπου 19.000 συνδέσεις, αριθμός που κρίνεται ικανοποιητικός. Πολύ καλή ήταν και η επίδοση της Cyta Hellas, η οποία πρόσθεσε περίπου 10.000 νέους συνδρομητές κατά το γ’ τρίμηνο του 2009. Από την άλλη πλευρά, η Tellas, η οποία πλέον αποτελεί επιχειρηματική μονάδα της Wind, είχε μόλις 4.000 νέες συνδέσεις, ενώ οι On Telecoms και Vivodi είχαν μείωση του αριθμού των συνδέσεων τους κατά 2.000 και 3.000 αντίστοιχα.

Στην συνολική λίστα, η Forthnet συνεχίζει να προηγείται με περίπου 276.000 ενεργές συνδέσεις με την Hellas Online να έχει μειώσει τη διαφορά. Η Hellas Online έχει 248.000 ενεργές συνδέσεις LLU, ενώ στην τρίτη θέση είναι η Tellas με 182.000 ενεργές συνδέσεις και στην τέταρτη θέση είναι η On Telecoms με 104.000. Πέμπτη πέρασε η Cyta με 35.000 ενεργές συνδέσεις, ενώ ακολουθούν Vivodi Telecom (30.000) και Net One (8.000). Σημειωτέον πως η On Telecoms έχει συμφωνήσει για την απορρόφηση της Vivodi, ενώ αντίστοιχη πρόθεση υπάρχει και για την Net One.

----------


## elcojon

> ενώ οι On Telecoms και Vivodi είχαν μείωση του αριθμού των συνδέσεων τους κατά 2.000 και 3.000 αντίστοιχα.


Απο πόσο;

----------


## pirobola

Για να μην αναφέρεται φαντάζεσε τι νούμερο.

----------


## lewton

> Απο πόσο;


Κάνε μια πρόσθεση:



> ...ενώ στην τρίτη θέση είναι η Tellas με 182.000 ενεργές συνδέσεις και στην τέταρτη θέση είναι η On Telecoms με 104.000. Πέμπτη πέρασε η Cyta με 35.000 ενεργές συνδέσεις, ενώ ακολουθούν Vivodi Telecom (30.000) και Net One (8.000).


........Auto merged post: lewton πρόσθεσε 0 λεπτά και 36 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> μα πλέον δε βλέπουμε TV απο Ον,ο αποκωδικοποιητής είναι διακοσμητικό στοιχείο


Γιατί;

----------


## globalnoise

Οφείλω να ενημερώσω οτί το βράδυ που μας πέρασε ονειρεύτηκα οτι έκανα browse στο OnRec και πάτησα και play και δούλεψε. Δεν κάνω πλάκα  :Razz:  Δεν ξέρω από τι επηρεάστηκα. Ο ανθρώπινος εγκέφαλος είναι τεράστειος  :Razz:

----------


## beatnick

Να υπενθυμίσουμε ότι από την αρχή του χρόνου πέρα από τα 7 ελληνικά κανάλια εμβέλιας, έχουμε χάσει τα :
09 foxlife+1
45 ginx
62 rage
64 radio italia
Να δούμε πόσο χαμηλά θα φτάσουμε!!

----------


## gdamvas

Παιδιά εμένα γιατί δεν δουλεύουν τα κανάλια του ΟΝ REC :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad: ??? Μόνο ΕΤ-1 ΝΕΤ και ΕΤ-3 δουλεύουν, Αντ-1 Μega Alter Alpha κτλπ δεν δουλεύουν ΚΑΘΟΛΟΥ, μόνο σε μένα ισχύει αυτό ή έχει και άλλος παρόμοιο πρόβλημα?

----------


## dandri

> Παιδιά εμένα γιατί δεν δουλεύουν τα κανάλια του ΟΝ REC??? Μόνο ΕΤ-1 ΝΕΤ και ΕΤ-3 δουλεύουν, Αντ-1 Μega Alter Alpha κτλπ δεν δουλεύουν ΚΑΘΟΛΟΥ, μόνο σε μένα ισχύει αυτό ή έχει και άλλος παρόμοιο πρόβλημα?


http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=308522

----------


## nlkrio

> Να υπενθυμίσουμε ότι από την αρχή του χρόνου πέρα από τα 7 ελληνικά κανάλια εμβέλιας, έχουμε χάσει τα :
> 09 foxlife+1
> 45 ginx
> 62 rage
> 64 radio italia
> Να δούμε πόσο χαμηλά θα φτάσουμε!!


από ον ρεκ στο έρεβος,τουλάχιστον δουλεύει το ίντερνετ καλά :Sorry:

----------


## gdamvas

> http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=308522


Σε ευχαριστώ φίλε μου αυτό διαβάζω τώρα

----------


## nlkrio

> Σε ευχαριστώ φίλε μου αυτό διαβάζω τώρα


μεγάλη πίκρα

----------


## dandri

> μεγάλη πίκρα


Καθολου πικρα. Αν θελεις κανε φορητοτητα στη HOL. 
Αυτο εκανα εγω

----------


## pirobola

Υπομονή η φυγή δεν είναι λύση , λύση είναι τα απαιτούμε κάθε στιγμή την επαναφορα του on rec από την ΟΝ γιατί στην ΟΝ είμαστε για το on rec και μόνο.

Όχι για τις καλές γραμμές που είχε όχι για την καλή εξυπηρέτηση όχι για τα προβλήματα που δεν είχε αλλά μόνο για το on rec.

Και μην βλέπετε μόνο το τώρα αλλά και πως ξεκίνησε γιατί για όλα υπάρχει μια αρχή και ένα τέλος και ελπίζω όλη η ιστορία να είναι ένα κακό όνειρο και κάποτε να επανέλθει σαν υπηρεσία. 

Γιατί αν πραγματικά δώσουν τέλος στην υπηρεσία τότε θα δώσω και εγώ τέλος σε αυτούς γιατί απλά δεν είναι ποια αυτοί μου κάνουν την διαφορά από τους άλλους.

----------


## apostol70

Το Παρόν έγραψε σήμερα ότι η On Productions, η εταιρία που αντιπροσωπεύει το Fox στην Ελλάδα ετοιμάζεται να προσθέσει στο πακέτο της IPTV που προσφέρει εκτός του Foxlife άλλα κανάλια από το πακέτο της Fox. 

Άν συμβεί αυτό θα είναι ένα καλό έο για μας μετά από πολύ καιρό που μόνο αρνητικές εξελίξεις είχαμε στον τομέα της τηλεόρασης

----------


## pirobola

Ότι νέο είναι προς οφελός μας είναι καλοδεχούμενο.

Από το καθόλου ( ελληνικά κανάλια και on rec ) θα μπορούσανε να κάνουν δημοσκόπηση να δούνε ποια ιδιωτικά κανάλια θέλουμε να μπούνε.

Καλό να τα είχαμε όλα αλλά αν δεν γίνεται αυτό σίγουρα γίνεται ένα μέρος από αυτά δεν μπορεί όλα να είναι αρνητική στην ΟΝ.

Όλα εξαρτάτε από την πολιτική και την θέληση που έχουν και σαν παράδειγμα αναφέρω το τι κάνει ο αδερφός τους ( vivodi ) που στους παλιούς συνδρομητές  παίρνουν τηλέφωνο και για ένα ακόμα χρόνο ανανεώνουν με την ίδια τιμή 19,90.

Μπράβο στην vivodi που σκέφτεται τους συνδρομητές της και ποια και η ΟΝ πρέπει να δώσει το κάτι παραπάνω σε αυτούς που τόσο καιρό είναι δίπλα της.

----------


## intech

Ολα καλά, όμως, η ΟΝ Productions, δεν ανήκει στην ΟΝ.

----------


## darax

> Ολα καλά, όμως, η ΟΝ Productions, δεν ανήκει στην ΟΝ.


Kαί εγώ έτσι νομίζω, δέν έχουν καμία σχέση... :Thinking:

----------


## intech

> Kαί εγώ έτσι νομίζω, δέν έχουν καμία σχέση...


Η ΟΝ Productions, ανήκει σε στελέχη της ΟΝ που πούλησαν τις μετοχες που είχαν στην ΟΝ και εφτιαξαν αυτό το σχήμα.

----------


## fanboysgotohell

Και έλεγα κάποιος θα βρεθεί να τα ξεμπλέξει, αλλά αφου βλέπω ότι συνεχίζεται το θέμα, ας ξεκαθαρίσουμε κάποια πράγματα.

Η ON Productions δεν έχει καμία σχέση με την ON Telecoms. Βασικός μέτοχος είναι η Audio Visual και δραστηριοποιείται στην παραγωγή ταινιών και τηλεοπτικών προγραμμάτων πολλά χρόνια. Το Παρόν εκ παραδρομής την ανέφερε (εννοούσε On Telecoms).

Ο κ. Κατσούλας είχε 16% στην On Telecoms, το οποίο πούλησε στην ΜΤ&Τ. Ταυτόχρονα εξαγόρασε ένα ποσοστό σε αυτή τη νέα εταιρεία, οπότε συνεχίζει κανονικά την σχέση του με την ON Telecoms.

Τέλος ο κ. Κατσούλας είναι και ιδιοκτήτης της εταιρείας East Media Services, που εκτός των αλλών διαχειρίζεται και την πλατφόρμα IPTV της ON. Περισσότερες λεπτομέριες σε λίγο καιρό...

----------


## intech

> Και έλεγα κάποιος θα βρεθεί να τα ξεμπλέξει, αλλά αφου βλέπω ότι συνεχίζεται το θέμα, ας ξεκαθαρίσουμε κάποια πράγματα.
> 
> Η ON Productions δεν έχει καμία σχέση με την ON Telecoms. Βασικός μέτοχος είναι η Audio Visual και δραστηριοποιείται στην παραγωγή ταινιών και τηλεοπτικών προγραμμάτων πολλά χρόνια. Το Παρόν εκ παραδρομής την ανέφερε (εννοούσε On Telecoms).
> 
> Ο κ. Κατσούλας είχε 16% στην On Telecoms, το οποίο πούλησε στην ΜΤ&Τ. Ταυτόχρονα εξαγόρασε ένα ποσοστό σε αυτή τη νέα εταιρεία, οπότε συνεχίζει κανονικά την σχέση του με την ON Telecoms.
> 
> Τέλος ο κ. Κατσούλας είναι και ιδιοκτήτης της εταιρείας East Media Services, που εκτός των αλλών διαχειρίζεται και την πλατφόρμα IPTV της ON. Περισσότερες λεπτομέριες σε λίγο καιρό...


 
Οκ, Τι να πώ...
Τα ξέρεις ολα ...
Δεν το λέω με κακή πρόθεση.
Αν γνωρίζεις και κατι παραπάνω, οπως π.χ. Τι γίνεται με τις  μετοχές του Κάρολου, Γρηγόρη, Μάριου...........και.....και...
Πες το μας. :One thumb up:  :Very Happy:

----------


## apostol70

Παιδιά παίζει το Foxlife και τα συνδρομητικά σε σας σήμερα; Τώρα που άνοιξα βλέπω μόνο μαύρη οθόνη, Τα free και τα κρατικά παίζουν κανονικά, όπως και το On Προσεχώς (αυτό που δείχνει τα trailer των ταινιών). Εννοείται ότι είμαι συνδομητής στο premium

----------


## gdamvas

> Παιδιά παίζει το Foxlife και τα συνδρομητικά σε σας σήμερα; Τώρα που άνοιξα βλέπω μόνο μαύρη οθόνη, Τα free και τα κρατικά παίζουν κανονικά, όπως και το On Προσεχώς (αυτό που δείχνει τα trailer των ταινιών). Εννοείται ότι είμαι συνδομητής στο premium


Εγώ δέν έχω premium, μόλις τώρα τα τσέκαρα, παίζει το Foxlife, τα free και τα κρατικά...όπως είναι εδώ και μήνες δηλαδή.

----------


## apostol70

Τελικά το πρόβλημά μου ήταν με το Sagem. Με restart παίξανε όλα τα κανάλια κανονικά.

----------


## intech

Αν σας είναι ευκολο, αναφερεται ποιά εκδοση λογισμικού (S/W version) σας δείχνει το Sagem.

----------


## apostol70

SW 6.00.48
SUI 2009-8-21.pro.vds

----------


## noname85

το pro.vds λεει κατι???επισης ξερουμς ποτε θα αρχισει αυτο το hd???

----------


## intech

> SW 6.00.48
> SUI 2009-8-21.pro.vds


 
Ευχαριστώ  :One thumb up:

----------


## LEFTKOYL

Ακόμα το έχουν κλειδωμένο το sagem,να δω τι θα καταφέρουν αφού χάσανε πολύ κόσμο όταν κλείσανε τα ελληνικά κανάλια.

----------


## apostol70

> το pro.vds λεει κατι???επισης ξερουμς ποτε θα αρχισει αυτο το hd???


Ποιος να ξέρει για το hd. Πάντως το δοκιμαστικό κανάλι που είχε (μετά τα ψηφιακά) εξαφανίστηκε. Αλήθεια για hd πόσο θα πρέπει να κλειδώνουμε;

----------


## darax

Πολύ φοβάμαι ότι ψηφιακά θα αργήσουμε να δούμε!!

----------


## arva

Ας δούμε τον Δεκέμβριο την απόφαση του δικαστηρίου και βλέπουμε...

----------


## pirobola

Να ξέρετε ότι η αναμονή στο sagem καταναλώνει 13w όποτε αν δεν το κάνετε χρήση απλά τραβήξτε το από την πρίζα.

----------


## darax

Τόσο ρεύμα μόνο  γιά τήν ώρα!!!

----------


## fanboysgotohell

:Thinking: 


> Τόσο ρεύμα μόνο  γιά τήν ώρα!!!


Μην τρελαίνεσαι.. είναι πολύ λιγότερα..  :Razz:

----------


## globalnoise

> Να ξέρετε ότι η αναμονή στο sagem καταναλώνει 13w όποτε αν δεν το κάνετε χρήση απλά τραβήξτε το από την πρίζα.


Το μέτρησες ο ίδιος;

----------


## fanboysgotohell

> Το μέτρησες ο ίδιος;


Να είχαμε να λέγαμε... Έλεος πια. 
Πάντως μπήκα στη διαδικασία να ψάξω και η κατανάλωση είναι μόνο 4W. Ούτε οι LCD 42άρες δεν καταναλώνουν όσο αναφέρθηκε στην αναμονή  :Razz:

----------


## sotos1983

ρε παιδια, να ρωτησω κατι, το καταλαβαινς να μην εχουμε onrec λογω της διαμαχης. απλη μεταδοση καναλιων γιατι δεν εχουμε ομως? εβαλα το πακετο με τηλεοραση γιατι δεν λειτουργει το χρεπι η κεραια στην πολυκατοικια και εχω μεινει απο αυγουστο χωρις καναλια, μονο τα κρατικα και 902 απο ελληνικα, ημαρτον...  :Thumb down:

----------


## pirobola

Το aldi είχε μετρητή με 9,90 ευρώ και το έβαλα πάνω και έδειξε 13w στην αναμονή. 
Πάντως αφού δεν το χρησιμοποιούμε μέχρι να δούμε τι γίνεται με το on rec καλό είναι έστω και λίγο να καίει εκτός πρίζας.

Τώρα για την συσκευή του aldi δεν μπορώ να εγγυηθώ ότι δείχνει είναι και σωστό απλά το παραθέτω ότι έδειξε.

----------


## tsakman

> Το Παρόν έγραψε σήμερα ότι η On Productions, η εταιρία που αντιπροσωπεύει το Fox στην Ελλάδα ετοιμάζεται να προσθέσει στο πακέτο της IPTV που προσφέρει εκτός του Foxlife άλλα κανάλια από το πακέτο της Fox. 
> 
> Άν συμβεί αυτό θα είναι ένα καλό έο για μας μετά από πολύ καιρό που μόνο αρνητικές εξελίξεις είχαμε στον τομέα της τηλεόρασης


Μάλλον το* FX GREECE*

Περισσότερα εδώ http://www.sdtv.gr/smf/index.php?topic=13793.0


*Καινούργιο κανάλι το SBC(ελληνικό οικονομικό) μετά το κανάλι της Βουλής*

----------


## beatnick

πλέον έχουμε και snbc!! (Αυτό μας έλειπε...)

----------


## apostol70

Είχαμε και αλλαγές στην αρίθμηση των καναλιών. Στο 9, που ήταν το Foxlife+1, που ποτέ δεν κατάλαβα γιατί το κόψανε, την πήρς το Mega και στην θέση που ήταν το Mega μπήκε το SBC. Άντε να γίνει η δίκη να δούμε τι εξελίξεις θα έχουμε

----------


## fanboysgotohell

> Στο 9, που ήταν το Foxlife+1, που ποτέ δεν κατάλαβα γιατί το κόψανε


Άλλαξε ο τρόπος μετάδοσης του καναλιού (για διάφορους λόγους) και πλεον γίνεται αποκλειστικά μέσω δορυφόρου, οπότε δεν ήταν δυνατή η μετάδοση από την ON με delay..

----------


## apostol70

> Άλλαξε ο τρόπος μετάδοσης του καναλιού (για διάφορους λόγους) και πλεον γίνεται αποκλειστικά μέσω δορυφόρου, οπότε δεν ήταν δυνατή η μετάδοση από την ON με delay..


Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση. Κρίμα γιατί ήταν εναλλακτικό μετά το κόψιμο του OnRec αν ήθελες να δεις κάτι σε Foxlife και σε κάποιο άλλο κανάλι και παίζονταν την ίδια ώρα

----------


## fanboysgotohell

> Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση. Κρίμα γιατί ήταν εναλλακτικό μετά το κόψιμο του OnRec αν ήθελες να δεις κάτι σε Foxlife και σε κάποιο άλλο κανάλι και παίζονταν την ίδια ώρα


Έχεις δίκιο.. Πάντως πλάνα για το comeback της ON TV υπάρχουν, για να δούμε αν θα γίνουν και πραγματικότητα.

----------


## ssotis

> *Καινούργιο κανάλι το SBC(ελληνικό οικονομικό) μετά το κανάλι της Βουλής*


άντε, σε λίγο θα δούμε και κανα High channel, bluesky, κανάλι10 και Τηλεφώς :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## tsakman

Tο site του καναλιού FX
http://www.fic-test.com/FX_gr_gr/

προς το παρόν υπάρχει μόνο το layout του μιας και χρησιμοποιεί το περιεχόμενο του FOXLIFE

Το site του καναλιού FOXLIFE
http://www.fic-test.com/Foxlife_gr_gr/

Το www.fic-test.com με tracert δείχνει την ΟΝ(έτσι τουλάχιστον πιστεύω) οπότε λογικά το FX είναι ζήτημα ημερών να το δούμε στους δέκτες της ΟΝ

----------


## apostol70

Άντε να έχουμε ένα καλό δώρο για τα γενέθλια του Foxlife

----------


## apostol70

Από σήμερα παρατήρησα ότι στα κανάλια αφαιρέθηκαν πια τα Mega, Ant1, Star κλπ. Εμφανίζονται μόνο τα κρατικά, της Βουλής, ο 902 και το SBC. Μάλιστα στα νούμερα βγάζει κανένα κανάλι. Αυτό μάλλον λόγω της επερχόμενης δίκης. Δεν ξέρω βέβαια αν είναι ελιγμός για το δικαστήριο ή προάγγελος κακών. 

Ακόμα για το MAD μου λέει ότι δεν είμαι γραμμένος συνδρομητής ενώ έχω το premium πακέτο...

----------


## beatnick

Κάποτε είχαμε 4 μουσικά κανάλια, πλέον έχει μείνει μόνο 1, κι αυτό συνδρομητικό (natgeo music)
Αντίο rage, αντίο radio italia, αντίο mad.
Κι ακόμα κι αν πάρεις nova, από τα 8 ελληνικά θα δείς μόνο τα 2 (mega & mad). Δεν υπάρχει τρόπος να δεις alpha alter ant1 makedonia skai star.

----------


## oxyd

κρίμα για μια άλλοτε πρωτοποριακή υπηρεσία  :Death: :

----------


## globalnoise

Και το MAD έφαγε σουτ; Γιατί; :Thinking:

----------


## tsakman

Το FoxLife χωρίς υπότιτλους εδώ και κανά 2ωροΜόλις επανήλθαν...

Όσο για το MAD,προσωπική μου γνώμη,μιας και η ΟΝ άρχισε και στην Θεσσαλονίκη,να μην έχει άδεια να εκπέμπει ελεύθερα εκτός Αθηνών παρά μόνο κωδικοποιημένα(επι πληρωμής)

----------


## tsakman

Επανήλθε το MAD χωρίς κωδικοποίηση

----------


## beatnick

ΟΥΦ!! και είχα τρομάξει, εγώ που βλέπω κυρίως τα μουσικά...

........Auto merged post: beatnick πρόσθεσε 2 λεπτά και 11 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Και το espn america σε 16:9, για όσους ενδιαφέρονται για hockey...

----------


## intech

Πιστεύω και ελπίζω να υπάρχει κινητικότητα στο θέμα IPTV της ΟΝ........
Κάποιες κινήσεις (αλλά κυρίως αποτελέσματα) ειναι αναγκαία.

----------


## gdamvas

> Και το espn america σε 16:9, για όσους ενδιαφέρονται για hockey...


Μα το ESPN δεν είναι συνδρομητικό??  :Thinking:

----------


## ariskan

καλησπερα,επειδη εχω χασει λιγο την μπαλα  με την TV της ΟΝ .Καπου το καλοκαιρι κοψανε τα ελευθερα,εβγαλα και εγω τον αποκωδικοποιητη και τον εβαλα στην ντουλαπα.τι εχει αλλαξει μεχρι σημερα,τι δικαστηρια θα γινουν και ποτε;αν ξερετε κατι θα με βοηθησετε πολυ γιατι μενω Νεα Μακρη και ειναι ο μονος τροπος για να βλεπω τηλεοραση της προκοπης.ευχαριστω

----------


## gdamvas

> καλησπερα,επειδη εχω χασει λιγο την μπαλα  με την TV της ΟΝ .Καπου το καλοκαιρι κοψανε τα ελευθερα,εβγαλα και εγω τον αποκωδικοποιητη και τον εβαλα στην ντουλαπα.τι εχει αλλαξει μεχρι σημερα,τι δικαστηρια θα γινουν και ποτε;αν ξερετε κατι θα με βοηθησετε πολυ γιατι μενω Νεα Μακρη και ειναι ο μονος τροπος για να βλεπω τηλεοραση της προκοπης.ευχαριστω


Φίλε μου δεν ξέρω πολλά, αυτό που ακούγεται είναι ότι μέσα στον Δεκέμβρη θα γίνει το δικαστήρειο, πάντως δεν έχουν αλλάξει και πολλά απο τότε που έβγαλες τον αποκωδικοποιητή....Αλλά το ΟΝ Multiplex είναι δωρεάν απο τότε που δεν εκπέμπουν τα κανάλια που κόψανε αρα αν γουστάρεις βλέπεις ταινιούλες  :Razz:  ....απο τα ολλότελα...

----------


## Avesael

Αν και η υπηρεσία της IPTV της ΟΝ δεν είναι μόνο το OnRec, δυστυχώς είναι (_γιατί έστω και κουτσουρεμένο - κατακρεουργημένο υπάρχει ακόμα_) ο λόγος που πάρα πολλοί έγιναν συνδρομητές της.
Αυτή τη στιγμή υπάρχει μία θολούρα στο όλο σκηνικό και ουδείς γνωρίζει τι μέλλει γενέσθαι με το κομμάτι αυτό της ΟΝ που αποτέλεσε εξ'αρχής την αιχμή του δόρατος της.
Εγώ προσωπικά έχω απενεργοποιήσει το sagem (_μην καίει και τσάμπα ρεύμα και δόξα τω Θεό ρολόι έχω σπίτι, δε μου χρειάζεται να παίξει το ρόλο αυτό ο αποκωδικοποιητής_)

----------


## darax

Γιά να δούμε τι θα μάς φέρει ο Αγ.Βασίλης φέτος ..... Κανά καινούργιο κανάλι φόξ ή μήπως κανένα κανάλι Η&Δ ?

........Auto merged post: darax πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 26 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

...άντε να δούμε !!!

----------


## gdamvas

> ή μήπως κανένα κανάλι Η&Δ ?


Τι εννοείς?

----------


## tsakman

Κανάλι HD εννοεί

----------


## beatnick

> Μα το ESPN δεν είναι συνδρομητικό??


Ναί, έχω το πακέτο premium τζάμπα επειδή είμαι στο club1000

........Auto merged post: beatnick πρόσθεσε 3 λεπτά και 46 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Εγώ προσωπικά έχω απενεργοποιήσει το sagem (_μην καίει και τσάμπα ρεύμα και δόξα τω Θεό ρολόι έχω σπίτι, δε μου χρειάζεται να παίξει το ρόλο αυτό ο αποκωδικοποιητής_)


 Μήν τα παραλές, κοπήκαν 7 ελευθερα κανάλια, απέμειναν άλλα 47 (ελεύθερα, συνδρομητικά, ψηφιακά). Το sagem δεν είναι MONO ρολόι, έλεος.

----------


## pirobola

Την διαφορά την κάνουν τα ελληνικά και το on rec όχι τα ξένα αν θέλαμε μόνο τα ξένα βάζεις δορυφορική όχι ON και εγώ την τηλεόραση την έχω εκτός.

----------


## gdamvas

> Την διαφορά την κάνουν τα ελληνικά και το on rec όχι τα ξένα αν θέλαμε μόνο τα ξένα βάζεις δορυφορική όχι ON και εγώ την τηλεόραση την έχω εκτός.


Συμφωνώ και για μένα το ίδιο ισχύει, τα ξένα κανάλια ούτος η άλλως τα πιό πολλά είναι ειδησεογραφικά, το Poker Channel όμως το παρακολουθώ γιατι μου αρέσει το 'άθλημα'. 

Μίλησα πρόσφατα με κάποιον απο την ΟΝ τηλεφωνικά και ούτε οι ιδιοι γνωρίζουν πότε θα λήξει το ζήτημα για το αν θα ξαναβάλουν τα ελληνικά καναλια  :Sad:  Υπομονή λοιπόν

........Auto merged post: gdamvas πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 19 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Ναί, έχω το πακέτο premium τζάμπα επειδή είμαι στο club1000


Συγνώμη πάλι αλλά τι είναι το club1000?

----------


## apostol70

> Συγνώμη πάλι αλλά τι είναι το club1000?


Είναι οι 1000 πρώτοι που συνδεθήκανε στην On όταν πρωτολειτούργησε το 2007

----------


## darax

Χρειάζεται φρεσκάρισμα το κομμάτι της τηλεόρασης γιατί είναι στάσιμο καιρό τώρα....!

----------


## pirobola

Διάβάστε για να δουν όλοι βάση στοιχείων το τι παίζεται και όταν φωνάζαμε εμείς δώστε περισσότερα στους συνδρομητές σας αυτοί μας γράφανε.


Το 2009 θα κλείσει με 970.000 απελευθερωμένες γραμμές (LLU) εκτιμά η διοίκηση του ΟΤΕ, ενώ για το 2010 η πρόβλεψη είναι ότι οι απώλειες προς τον ανταγωνισμό θα συνεχιστούν αλλά με ηπιότερο ρυθμό.  Σύμφωνα με πληροφορίες η εκτίμηση για την επόμενη χρονιά, με βάση την οποία δομείται και το επιχειρησιακό σχέδιο του Οργανισμού, είναι πως ο ανταγωνισμός θα αποσπάσει ακόμα περί τις 270.000 τηλεφωνικές γραμμές, έναντι 298.000 φέτος και 362.000 το 2008. Ο αριθμός των LLU στο τέλος του 2010 θα διαμορφωθεί σε 1.240.000.

Σημειώνεται ότι με βάση τα στοιχεία του ΟΤΕ στο τρίτο τρίμηνο του 2008 εξυπηρετούσε 5,491 εκατ. τηλεφωνικές γραμμές ενώ το αντίστοιχο διάστημα φέτος 5,095 εκατ. Στην τρέχουσα χρήση τη μεγαλύτερη ανάπτυξη σε συνδρομητές είχε η Ηellas online και η Cyta Ελλάς, οι Forthnet και Tellas επίσης αύξησαν τη συνδρομητική τους βάση, ενώ «στάσιμη» σε συνδρομητές φαίνεται να έχει μείνει η On Telecoms. (Ναυτεμπορική)

----------


## darax

Για νά μήν είναι στάσιμη η ον κάτι πρέπει να κάνει

----------


## Avesael

> Ναί, έχω το πακέτο premium τζάμπα επειδή είμαι στο club1000
> 
> ........Auto merged post: beatnick πρόσθεσε 3 λεπτά και 46 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........
> 
> 
> Μήν τα παραλές, κοπήκαν 7 ελευθερα κανάλια, απέμειναν άλλα 47 (ελεύθερα, συνδρομητικά, ψηφιακά). Το sagem δεν είναι MONO ρολόι, έλεος.


Από τους πρώτους συνδρομητές και ασφαλώς στο on1000 αλλά ποτέ παρά την επικοινωνία με την ΟΝ δεν πήρα το "τσάμπα" ούτε στο πακέτο On premium (όπως αρκετοί γνωστοί μου) αλλά και ούτε καν τότε το πακέτο προσθετων υπηρεσιών τηλεφωνίας (που τελικά κατέληξαν δωρεάν για όλους). 
Αντιθέτως για 1 και πλέον χρόνο πλήρωνα κανονικά το On Premium.
Τώρα τι να πω; Ότι με ένα "πιατάκι" πιάνω όχι 47 αλλά 447 κανάλια ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΑ;
Δεν είναι λογική αυτή. Η Ον πρωτοπόρησε με το ONREC και τα ελληνικά κανάλια. Από αυτό πήρε το 80% και πλέον των συνδρομητών της (_τουλάχιστον τα 2 πρώτα χρόνια λειτουργίας_).
Πλέον δε φαίνεται να έχει διάθεση να ασχοληθεί σοβαρά με το θέμα και αυτό ΘΑ έχει αρνητικό αντίκτυπο για αυτήν.
Προσωπικά θα περιμένω μέχρι το Γενάρη. Αν δεν βρουν λύση με τα κανάλια, θα κόψω εντελώς την iptv και θα το γυρίσω σε τηλεφωνία - internet.
Άλλωστε 3Χ12 = 36 ευρώ (_όπου 3 είναι τα 3 επιπλέον ευρώ για την "πρωτοποριακή" υπηρεσία της iptv_) το χρόνο.... (_μισή συνδρομή rapidshare premium_)  :Wink: 

........Auto merged post: UltraCG7 πρόσθεσε 7 λεπτά και 34 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Διάβάστε για να δουν όλοι βάση στοιχείων το τι παίζεται και όταν φωνάζαμε εμείς δώστε περισσότερα στους συνδρομητές σας αυτοί μας γράφανε.
> 
> 
> Το 2009 θα κλείσει με 970.000 απελευθερωμένες γραμμές (LLU) εκτιμά η διοίκηση του ΟΤΕ, ενώ για το 2010 η πρόβλεψη είναι ότι οι απώλειες προς τον ανταγωνισμό θα συνεχιστούν αλλά με ηπιότερο ρυθμό. Σύμφωνα με πληροφορίες η εκτίμηση για την επόμενη χρονιά, με βάση την οποία δομείται και το επιχειρησιακό σχέδιο του Οργανισμού, είναι πως ο ανταγωνισμός θα αποσπάσει ακόμα περί τις 270.000 τηλεφωνικές γραμμές, έναντι 298.000 φέτος και 362.000 το 2008. Ο αριθμός των LLU στο τέλος του 2010 θα διαμορφωθεί σε 1.240.000.
> 
> Σημειώνεται ότι με βάση τα στοιχεία του ΟΤΕ στο τρίτο τρίμηνο του 2008 εξυπηρετούσε 5,491 εκατ. τηλεφωνικές γραμμές ενώ το αντίστοιχο διάστημα φέτος 5,095 εκατ. Στην τρέχουσα χρήση τη μεγαλύτερη ανάπτυξη σε συνδρομητές είχε η Ηellas online και η Cyta Ελλάς, οι Forthnet και Tellas επίσης αύξησαν τη συνδρομητική τους βάση, ενώ «στάσιμη» σε συνδρομητές φαίνεται να έχει μείνει η On Telecoms. (Ναυτεμπορική)


Δεν προκαλεί εντύπωση το γεγονός. Ότιδήποτε μένει στάσιμο σημαίνει ότι παύει να εξελίσσεται.
Ότιδήποτε παύει να εξελίσσεται (_ειδικά στον τομέα της πληροφορικής και των τηλεπικοινωνιών_) στο τέλος δεν προσφέρει τίποτε σημαντικό και μοιραία κάποια στιγμή είναι άχρηστο... 

Υ.Γ. Ο κόσμος έχει ξυπνήσει για τα καλά και ο "προβατισμός" έχει αρχίσει να ξεφτίζει από παντού...

----------


## Craven

Νομίζω πλέον πως απλά κάποιος εκεί μέσα δεν κάνει καλά την δουλειά του ίσως τα πάρε δώσε με την vivodi (ΠΟΛΥ πριν γίνει η ένωση, με την μετακίνηση στελεχών της vivo στην ΟΝ) έκαναν ζημιά.
Δεν μπορεί να έχεις στα χέρια σου μια εταιρεία με τόση δυναμική και τόσα πρωτοποριακά προϊόντα και αντί να προσπαθήσεις να την εξελίξεις, μέσα σε ούτε 6 μήνες να έχεις καταφέρει να την ρίξεις εκεί που δεν πάει (απο θέμα πρωτοπορίας, δυναμικής, ανάπτυξης, αύξησης πελατιακής βάσης). Προφανώς και σημαίνει πως κάποιοι εκεί ψηλά μέσα στην ΟΝ δεν κάνουν τελευταία ΚΑΘΟΛΟΥ καλά την δουλειά τους.
Θα αναγκαστούν κάποια στιγμή να τα διορθώσουν όλα αυτά και πολλοί θα επιστρέψουμε, γιατί απλά 2 δρόμοι υπάρχουν, ή τα διορθώνεις ή πας για φούντο-εξαγορά, αλλά πρέπει τα πράγματα να φτάσουν στο έσχατο σημείο για την ΟΝ με το να είναι η μόνη στάσιμη εταιρεία, για να πάρει μπρός? (που πιστεύω και ελπίζω ότι θα πάρει) ?!?

----------


## fanboysgotohell

Ο καθένας έχεις την άποψη του και σεβαστή.. Όμως θα δώσω 2 hints..

Η υπερβολική προσκόλληση στην IPTV μεχρι πριν κάποιους μήνες, σε μία αγορά που λόγων πολλών παραγόντων (νομοθετικό πλαίσιο, απουσία ενδιαφέροντος από τον κόσμο, υπερβολικό κόστος για περιεχόμενο, κατάσταση χαλκού κτλ κτλ), οδήγησε την εταιρεία σε αδιέξοδο και σε "κρίση ταυτότητας". Η κατάργηση των Ελληνικών καναλιών ήταν και η ταφόπλακα ώστε να παγώσει το συγκεκριμένο project. Έτσι η εταιρεία άλλαξε πολιτική με όλες τις συνέπειες (θετικές και αρνητικές). Με λίγα λόγια αλλάζει το προφίλ των μέσων χρηστών της ON.

Επίσης η στασιμότητα που όντως υπάρχει, είναι αποτέλεσμα αυτής της κατάστασης οπου παλιοί χρήστες που είναι δυσαρεστημένοι γιατί χρησιμοποιούσαν πολύ την ON TV να αποχωρούν και ταυτόχρονα να έρχονται νέοι χρήστες. Οπότε υπάρχει μια ισορροπία.

Αυτά όλα βέβαια ανήκουν στο παρελθόν. Θα υπάρξουν πολλές αλλαγές με αρχή την έδρα, το brand name και το site (επιτέλους). Ας μην αποκλείσουμε όμως και το come back της TV..

----------


## 567agdop

σε λιγο  καιρο που θα ερθει η επιγεια ψηφιακη μεσω digea και θα βλεπει καθαρα ολος ο κοσμος ποιον θα ενδιαφερει η ιντερνετικη τηλεοραση  με τα τοσα προβληματα.κανεναν.....

----------


## intech

> σε λιγο καιρο που θα ερθει η επιγεια ψηφιακη μεσω digea και θα βλεπει καθαρα ολος ο κοσμος ποιον θα ενδιαφερει η ιντερνετικη τηλεοραση με τα τοσα προβληματα.κανεναν.....


Μα αυτό αφορά μόνο τα Ελληνικά κανάλια.
Ασε που το "σε λιγο καιρο " .......παίζεται.
Η ΕΡΤ ΔΕΝ συμφωνεί με την πλατφόρμα!!!!!!

----------


## Avesael

> Ο καθένας έχεις την άποψη του και σεβαστή.. Όμως θα δώσω 2 hints..
> 
> Η υπερβολική προσκόλληση στην IPTV μεχρι πριν κάποιους μήνες, σε μία αγορά που λόγων πολλών παραγόντων (νομοθετικό πλαίσιο, απουσία ενδιαφέροντος από τον κόσμο, υπερβολικό κόστος για περιεχόμενο, κατάσταση χαλκού κτλ κτλ), οδήγησε την εταιρεία σε αδιέξοδο και σε "κρίση ταυτότητας". Η κατάργηση των Ελληνικών καναλιών ήταν και η ταφόπλακα ώστε να παγώσει το συγκεκριμένο project. Έτσι η εταιρεία άλλαξε πολιτική με όλες τις συνέπειες (θετικές και αρνητικές). Με λίγα λόγια αλλάζει το προφίλ των μέσων χρηστών της ON.
> 
> Επίσης η στασιμότητα που όντως υπάρχει, είναι αποτέλεσμα αυτής της κατάστασης οπου παλιοί χρήστες που είναι δυσαρεστημένοι γιατί χρησιμοποιούσαν πολύ την ON TV να αποχωρούν και ταυτόχρονα να έρχονται νέοι χρήστες. Οπότε υπάρχει μια ισορροπία.
> 
> Αυτά όλα βέβαια ανήκουν στο παρελθόν. Θα υπάρξουν πολλές αλλαγές με αρχή την έδρα, το brand name και το site (επιτέλους). Ας μην αποκλείσουμε όμως και το come back της TV..


Φίλε μου στα αλήθεια με έβγαλες από τη δύσκολη θέση που βρισκόμουν. Αυτή της αναμονής.
Επειδή τα λεγόμενα σου πάντα είναι τεκμηριωμένα και στηρίζονται (_αυτή τη γνώμη έχω σχηματίσει_) σε αξιόπιστες πηγές, πραγματικά τα hints σου είναι χρησιμότατα. 
Thanks!  :One thumb up:

----------


## 567agdop

> Μα αυτό αφορά μόνο τα Ελληνικά κανάλια.
> Ασε που το "σε λιγο καιρο " .......παίζεται.
> Η ΕΡΤ ΔΕΝ συμφωνεί με την πλατφόρμα!!!!!!


γιατι η ον τι καναλια ειχε ξενα!!!!για τα ελληνικα καναλια ενδιαφερεται ο κοσμος.οσο για την digea εχει ξεκινησει απο τον αυγουστο στην πελλοπονησο σε δυο εβδομαδες περιπου θα ξεκινησει στην θεσσαλονικη και το μονο σιγουρο ειναι οτι αργα η γρηγορα θα φτασει και στην αθηνα και δεν μπορει να την σταματησει καμια ερτ οτι και αν κανει.....

----------


## intech

> γιατι η ον τι καναλια ειχε ξενα!!!!για τα ελληνικα καναλια ενδιαφερεται ο κοσμος.οσο για την digea εχει ξεκινησει απο τον αυγουστο στην πελλοπονησο σε δυο εβδομαδες περιπου θα ξεκινησει στην θεσσαλονικη και το μονο σιγουρο ειναι οτι αργα η γρηγορα θα φτασει και στην αθηνα και δεν μπορει να την σταματησει καμια ερτ οτι και αν κανει.....


 
Φυσικά και εχει ξένα και ελευθερα οπως το DW και ZDF , που για εμένα είναι πολύ σημαντικά.

και το μονο σιγουρο ειναι οτι αργα η γρηγορα θα φτασει και στην αθηνα 

Δεν  διαφωνώ, απλά αργάαααααααααααααααα ..θα γίνει
ΠΟΛΥ ΑΡΓΑ... δυστυχώς...

----------


## darax

Έχουμε να δούμε πολλά ακόμη...

----------


## intech

> Έχουμε να δούμε πολλά ακόμη...


Ακριβώς...... :Very Happy:

----------


## 567agdop

> Φυσικά και εχει ξένα και ελευθερα οπως το DW και ZDF , που για εμένα είναι πολύ σημαντικά.
> 
> και το μονο σιγουρο ειναι οτι αργα η γρηγορα θα φτασει και στην αθηνα 
> 
> Δεν  διαφωνώ, απλά αργάαααααααααααααααα ..θα γίνει
> ΠΟΛΥ ΑΡΓΑ... δυστυχώς...


ο κοσμος εφυγε απο την ον γιατι διεκοψε τα ελληνικα καναλια kai to on rec οχι για το dw και το zdf !!!!!!οσο για την digea αν οχι τον ιανουαριο το πολυ μεχρι το φεβρουαριο θα καλυπτει και την αθηνα.....

----------


## tsakman

Σε συζητήσεις με την On Telecoms για την δημιουργία ενός απόλυτα εξειδικευμένου καναλιού (στοίχημα; ) βρίσκεται ο Νίκος Γέμελος που μέχρι τον περασμένο Ιούλιο ανήκε στο δυναμικό της Nova…

Οι πληροφορίες του gazzetta.gr αναφέρουν πως οι συζητήσεις του συναδέλφου με την On Telecoms βρίσκονται σε αρκετά προχωρημένο στάδιο και μάλλον οδεύουν προς συμφωνία. Λεπτομέρειες για το κανάλι που θα ανέβει στο «μπουκέτο» της On αναμένονται στο αμέσως προσεχές διάστημα…

http://www.gazzetta.gr/component/k2/...CE%B7%CE%BD-on

----------


## darax

Έχει ενδιαφέρον η είδηση αυτή. Αναμένουμε βέβαια πολλά περισσότερα... Εξειδικευμένα θεματικά κανάλια. !!

----------


## intech

> ο κοσμος εφυγε απο την ον γιατι διεκοψε τα ελληνικα καναλια kai to on rec οχι για το dw και το zdf !!!!!!οσο για την digea αν οχι τον ιανουαριο το πολυ μεχρι το φεβρουαριο θα καλυπτει και την αθηνα.....


Δεν ύπάρχουν συχνότητες...

Που θα κάνει εκπομπές....?
Και σε τι κάλυψη στην Αττική?

----------


## tsakman

> Δεν ύπάρχουν συχνότητες...
> 
> Που θα κάνει εκπομπές....?
> Και σε τι κάλυψη στην Αττική?


2010
Μέσα στο πρώτο εξάμηνο του 2010, αναμένεται να ξεκινήσει η εκπομπή ψηφιακού σήματος στην Αθήνα, από τα κέντρα εκπομπής Υμηττού και Αίγινας, στην Λάρισα και στην Πάτρα

http://www.digea.gr/news/details/6.html

----------


## vlglyfada

> Φυσικά και εχει ξένα και ελευθερα οπως το DW και ZDF , που για εμένα είναι πολύ σημαντικά.
> 
> και το μονο σιγουρο ειναι οτι αργα η γρηγορα θα φτασει και στην αθηνα 
> 
> Δεν  διαφωνώ, απλά αργάαααααααααααααααα ..θα γίνει
> ΠΟΛΥ ΑΡΓΑ... δυστυχώς...



Q1 παιδια και στην Αθηνα η Digea. (Φεβρουάριο Μαλλον)

----------


## darax

Άντε να δούμε !!!

----------


## intech

Ξανά η απλούστερη ερώτηση.
Πού θα βρει Συχνότητες, ειδικά απο Υμηττό......
Απο Αίγινα Θα ξεκινήσει, αλλά αφορά λίγους.
Αντε να δείτε τι θα γίνει αμα κοπεί η αναλογική μετάδοση.....
Πάρτυ στις ειδήσεις.

Να διευκρινήσω.. ειμαι υπερ της ψηφιακής πλατφόρμας.
Απλά αναφέρω πιθανά (κατα την γνώμη μου σίγουρα) προβλήματα...

----------


## 567agdop

Το χρονοδιάγραμμα που θα ακολουθήσει η Digea για το υπόλοιπο του χρόνου...

Σεπτέμβριος
Στις 24/9 ξεκίνησε η πρώτη εκπομπή ψηφιακού σήματος
στην περιοχή του Κορινθιακού κόλπου.

Νοέμβριος
Θα ακολουθήσει η εκπομπή ψηφιακού σήματος στην περιοχή της Θεσσαλονίκης, από τα κέντρα εκπομπής Χορτιάτη και λόφος Φιλίππειου.

Δεκέμβριος
Ακολουθεί η εκπομπή ψηφιακού σήματος στην περιοχή της Αθήνας από τα κέντρα εκπομπής Υμηττού και Αίγινας.

----------


## intech

> Το χρονοδιάγραμμα που θα ακολουθήσει η Digea για το υπόλοιπο του χρόνου...
> 
> Σεπτέμβριος
> Στις 24/9 ξεκίνησε η πρώτη εκπομπή ψηφιακού σήματος
> στην περιοχή του Κορινθιακού κόλπου.
> 
> Νοέμβριος
> Θα ακολουθήσει η εκπομπή ψηφιακού σήματος στην περιοχή της Θεσσαλονίκης, από τα κέντρα εκπομπής Χορτιάτη και λόφος Φιλίππειου.
> 
> ...


Αρα 16 σε μέρες (σύμφωνα με την Digea), o Υμηττος Θα εκπέμπει.....

Καλή Πρωτοχρονια, Καλες Γιορτές....(Καλά κρασιά :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: ).

Πολύ θα ήθελα να το δώ, αλλά δεν θα στοιχημάτιζα, ποτέ σε αυτό........

Αλλωστε για να μην υπαρχει παραπληροφόρηση, στο site της Digea, αναφέρεται¨

2010
Μέσα στο πρώτο εξάμηνο του 2010, αναμένεται να ξεκινήσει η εκπομπή ψηφιακού σήματος στην Αθήνα, από τα κέντρα εκπομπής Υμηττού και Αίγινας, στην Λάρισα και στην Πάτρα.

http://www.digea.gr/news/details/6.html

----------


## 567agdop

> Αρα 16 σε μέρες (σύμφωνα με την Digea), o Υμηττος Θα εκπέμπει.....
> 
> Καλή Πρωτοχρονια, Καλες Γιορτές....(Καλά κρασιά).
> 
> Πολύ θα ήθελα να το δώ, αλλά δεν θα στοιχημάτιζα, ποτέ σε αυτό........
> 
> Αλλωστε για να μην υπαρχει παραπληροφόρηση, στο site της Digea, αναφέρεται¨
> 
> 2010
> ...


το χρονοδιαγραμμα εχει αλλαξει αυτο εχει αναφερθει και παραπανω και το γνωριζουν ολοι το σιγουρο ειναι οτι οι εκπομπες θα γινουν απο υμμητο και απο αιγινα και οχι μονο απο αιγινα ετσι για αποκατασταση της αληθειας.τωρα για το ποτε θα ξεκινησουν οι εκπομπες το πολυ μεχρι το τελος φεβρουαριου θα εχουν ξεκινηση ειτε αυτο αρεσει η δεν αρεσει σε καποιους :Whistle:  :Whistle:

----------


## tsakman

Να ρωτήσω κάτι?
Τώρα που η ΟΝ αγόρασε την Vivodi αγόρασε και την iptv της?Δηλαδή τις συμφωνίες με τα studio(Disney,Warner Bros κ.α.)(http://www.cabletv.gr/movies.html) καθώς και τα κανάλια που είχε(δε θυμάμαι αν έχει κάποια παραπάνω από ΟΝ)?

----------


## darax

tsakman
Να ρωτήσω κάτι?
Τώρα που η ΟΝ αγόρασε την Vivodi αγόρασε και την iptv της?Δηλαδή τις συμφωνίες με τα studio(Disney,Warner Bros κ.α.)(http://www.cabletv.gr/movies.html) καθώς και τα κανάλια που είχε(δε θυμάμαι αν έχει κάποια παραπάνω από ΟΝ)?
Τήν ίδια ακριβώς απορία έχω καί εγώ ΤΣακμαν !!!  Άντε μήπως καί ενοποιηθούν ...τα Πακέτα

----------


## darax

[*COLOR="Black"]Τήν ίδια ακριβώς απορία έχω καί εγώ ΤΣακμαν !!! Άντε μήπως καί ενοποιηθούν ...τα Πακέτα[/COLOR]*

----------


## beatnick

Tα περισσότερα κανάλια της vivodi υπάρχουν ήδη στην on, θα προστεθούν μόνο CNBC, FashionTV, Blue Hustler, και τα συνδρομητικά ΧΧΧtreme και HustlerTV.
Αν δούμε τις ταινίες της Warner Bros και Walt Disney στο multiplex τώρα που είναι τζάμπα, καλά θα είναι.

----------


## intech

> το χρονοδιαγραμμα εχει αλλαξει αυτο εχει αναφερθει και παραπανω και το γνωριζουν ολοι το σιγουρο ειναι οτι οι εκπομπες θα γινουν απο υμμητο και απο αιγινα και οχι μονο απο αιγινα ετσι για αποκατασταση της αληθειας.τωρα για το ποτε θα ξεκινησουν οι εκπομπες το πολυ μεχρι το τελος φεβρουαριου θα εχουν ξεκινηση ειτε αυτο αρεσει η δεν αρεσει σε καποιους


Ηδη ο Χορτιάτης πήγε ενα μήνα πίσω.....
Στο χρονοδιαγραμμα και στις ανακοινώσεις.

Σε παρακαλώ, να ενημερώνεις σωστά.

Για ολους μας, ειναι πολύ καλό βήμα,  για την χώρα μας, η Ψηφιακή TV.
Αλλά πολύ μεγάλη ζημιά κάνει, να λες σε κάποιο που Αγοράζει, Περιμένει...το οτι  έχει, κάτι που δεν υπάρχει......και δεν το βλέπει.....
 Συνέπεια απο αυτόν πού το υπόσχεται, περιμένω.
Και η Digea  δεν μας εχει πει, κάτι λάθος ....η διαφορετικό.
Μόνο εσύ.. και ειλικρινά απορώ.
Με Εκτίμηση.
Τι Να πώ...

----------


## 567agdop

> Ηδη ο Χορτιάτης πήγε ενα μήνα πίσω.....
> Στο χρονοδιαγραμμα και στις ανακοινώσεις.
> 
> Σε παρακαλώ, να ενημερώνεις σωστά.
> 
> Για ολους μας, ειναι πολύ καλό βήμα,  για την χώρα μας, η Ψηφιακή TV.
> Αλλά πολύ μεγάλη ζημιά κάνει, να λες σε κάποιο που Αγοράζει, Περιμένει...το οτι  έχει, κάτι που δεν υπάρχει......και δεν το βλέπει.....
>  Συνέπεια απο αυτόν πού το υπόσχεται, περιμένω.
> Και η Digea  δεν μας εχει πει, κάτι λάθος ....η διαφορετικό.
> ...


εγω για την Αττικη μιλαω.....ο χρονος θα δειξει οπως εδειξε και με την ον που ορισμενοι ελεγαν οτι θα επανελθουν τα καναλια συντομα εγω και μερικοι αλλοι λεγαμε οτι δεν θα επανελθουν συντομα.  καλες γιορτες σε ολους με υγεια........

----------


## intech

> εγω για την Αττικη μιλαω.....ο χρονος θα δειξει οπως εδειξε και με την ον που ορισμενοι ελεγαν οτι θα επανελθουν τα καναλια συντομα εγω και μερικοι αλλοι λεγαμε οτι δεν θα επανελθουν συντομα. καλες γιορτες σε ολους με υγεια........


 
Μα και εγώ για Αττική μιλάω, και απλώς παραθέτω στοιχεία της Digea.

Τώρα προφήτης, δεν είμαι, ουτε θα γίνω.

Για να γίνω σαφέστερος, ελπίζοντας οτι εδώ κλεινει το υπο-θέμα.

http://www.capital.gr/News.asp?id=875629

Δεν το βρηκα εγώ ..

Το μέλος roxymoxie  το δημοσίευσε.

Υπάρχει σχετικό νήμα στο forum, παρακαλώ η κουβέντα να συνεχιστεί εκεί.

http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=327273

Αυτά....

----------


## pirobola

Σε λίγο καιρό θα γίνει αναβάθμιση του κουτιού και θα βλέπουμε τα ψηφιακά με το νέο σύστημα.

----------


## noname85

> Σε λίγο καιρό θα γίνει αναβάθμιση του κουτιού και θα βλέπουμε τα ψηφιακά με το νέο σύστημα.


ειναι σιγουρο???

----------


## pirobola

99% μια φίλη μου είναι στέλεχος στην ΟΝ και μου το είπε ότι είναι σε αναμμονή απάντηση από την εταιρεία για την νέα version.

----------


## lewton

Τι ακριβώς επαγγέλεται η φίλη σου στην ON και τι έχει σπουδάσει;

----------


## pirobola

Προσωπικά δεδομένα

----------


## Avesael

Σιγά τα σπουδαία νέα. Αν έχεις tv με ενσωματωμένο αποκωδικοποιητή βλέπεις μια χαρά τα κανάλια. Αν δεν έχεις, με 25 ευρώ αγοράζεις έναν και τα βλέπεις. Έλεος δηλαδή. Τη στιγμή που σου δείχνει τα ψηφιακά της ΕΡΤ, με μία αναβάθμιση του firmware θα παίζουν και τα άλλα.
Το θέμα είναι ότι δεν παρουσιάζει (η ΟΝ) κάτι σημαντικό και τα σημαντικά τα έχει γράψει προ πολλού να μην πω που...
Επίσης για τους μη έχοντες τις στοιχειώδεις γνώσεις, το ότι θα γίνει μελλοντική αναβάθμιση του firmware του sagem, δε σημαίνει ότι θα επανέλθει και το OnRec για τα κανάλια που θα προβάλλονται.
Η προβολή των καναλιών θα γίνεται ελεύθερα μέσω κεραίας και απλά το sagem θα αποκωδικοποιεί το σήμα.
Οπότε φέξε μου και γλύστρισα...

----------


## lewton

> Προσωπικά δεδομένα


Όπως αγαπάς, αλλά αν έχει σπουδάσει μηχανικός και ισχυρίζεται το αυτό τότε μπορώ να δώσω μια βαρύτητα (περιμένοντας επίσημη ανακοίνωση φυσικά), αλλά αν έχει σπουδάσει μάρκετιν τότε από το ένα αυτί μου μπαίνει και από το άλλο βγαίνει (πάντα περιμένοντας επίσημη ανακοίνωση).

----------


## beatnick

Άσχετο, αλλά το espn america ξαναέγινε 4:3; ήταν 16:9 τους τελευταίους μήνες...

----------


## davinci_

Καλημέρα σε όλους !
Μήπως ξέρει κανείς αν με το δέκτη της On μπορεί να γίνει λήψη των υπηρεσιών της Digea?
Ευχαριστώ

----------


## arva

Ναι γίνεται.

----------


## noname85

τελικα τα ελευθερα δεν θα τα ξαναβαλουν???

----------


## blkik

Γιατί να τα ξαναβάλουν τώρα με την digea δεν υπάρχει λόγος.

----------


## intech

> Γιατί να τα ξαναβάλουν τώρα με την digea δεν υπάρχει λόγος.


Γιατί στην Αθήνα αργει ακόμα....
Και το on rec ?

........Auto merged post: intech πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 19 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Ναι γίνεται.


Με αναβάθμιση του sagem !
που είναι? (η αναβάθμιση) :Very Happy:

----------


## nlkrio

ολοταχώς για κλείσιμο...

----------


## intech

> ολοταχώς για κλείσιμο...


Οχι κι' έτσι, αυτό δέν παίζει!

----------


## apostol70

Λίγο άσχετο, αλλά το πρόγραμμα του Foxlife που το βρίσκουμε; Στο site το βγάζει κενό...

----------


## fanboysgotohell

> Λίγο άσχετο, αλλά το πρόγραμμα του Foxlife που το βρίσκουμε; Στο site το βγάζει κενό...


http://www.nova.gr/gr/tvguide.asp?ac...ch&channel=616

http://www.fic-test.com/Foxlife_gr_gr/

----------


## pirobola

Σε λίγο καιρό θα γίνει η αναβάθμιση θέλω να πιστεύω γιατί δυστοιχώς η τηλεόραση έχει μείνει πολύ πίσω της ΟΝ.

----------


## nlkrio

> Οχι κι' έτσι, αυτό δέν παίζει!


μακάρι!!!!!!!!

----------


## 567agdop

> Γιατί να τα ξαναβάλουν τώρα με την digea δεν υπάρχει λόγος.


φιλε μου εχεις απολυτο δικιο δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση να ξαναμπουν τα ελληνικα καναλια στην on και ενας απο τους σοβαρους λογους  μετα το οικονομικο κοστος που απαιτειται να πληρωση στα καναλια και δεν ειναι διατεθημενη να πληρωσει η on ειναι και η digea που φτανει σε λιγο καιρο και στην αθηνα..........: :Cool:

----------


## Craven

Η digea θα στα φέρει μαζί με on rec (μην ακούω για δέκτες pvr.. καμιά σχέση το ένα με το άλλο) ή θα στα φέρει χωρίς κεραία? το ατού της τηλεόρασης στην ΟΝ δεν ήταν τα ίδια τα κανάλια για κάποιον που είχε κεραία (έτσι κιαλλιός απο κεραία ήταν το σήμα της ON), αλλά κυρίως το on rec και σε μικρότερο βαθμό για όσους δεν μπορούσαν για κάποιο λόγο να έχουν κεραία.. αυτές τις 2 περιπτώσεις που ήταν και όλο το νόημα άλλωστε, δεν μπορώ ακριβώς να καταλάβω πως φαντάζεστε ότι θα τις αντικαταστήσει η digea και τι σχέση μπορεί να έχει αν έρχεται η όχι (πέρα απ την σχέση της πίεσης για λεφτά προς την ΟΝ απο τα ενωμένα πλέον κανάλια).. τα ίδια και τα ίδια λέμε τόσους μήνες γιαυτό το θέμα τα ίδια γράφετε...

----------


## predatorisback

> Η digea θα στα φέρει μαζί με on rec (μην ακούω για δέκτες pvr.. καμιά σχέση το ένα με το άλλο) ή θα στα φέρει χωρίς κεραία? το ατού της τηλεόρασης στην ΟΝ δεν ήταν τα ίδια τα κανάλια για κάποιον που είχε κεραία (έτσι κιαλλιός απο κεραία ήταν το σήμα της ON), αλλά κυρίως το on rec και σε μικρότερο βαθμό για όσους δεν μπορούσαν για κάποιο λόγο να έχουν κεραία.. αυτές τις 2 περιπτώσεις που ήταν και όλο το νόημα άλλωστε, δεν μπορώ ακριβώς να καταλάβω πως φαντάζεστε ότι θα τις αντικαταστήσει η digea και τι σχέση μπορεί να έχει αν έρχεται η όχι (πέρα απ την σχέση της πίεσης για λεφτά προς την ΟΝ απο τα ενωμένα πλέον κανάλια).. τα ίδια και τα ίδια λέμε τόσους μήνες γιαυτό το θέμα τα ίδια γράφετε...


Αν η δυνατοτητες της ψηφιακης της Ελλαδας ειναι οπως στην Αγγλια
τοτε θα ξεχασουμε πολυ γρηγορα την ΟΝ και την καθε ΟΝ.
Μεχρι και υποτιτλους εχει στο 90% των προγραμματων...

----------


## blkik

Εχω την εντύπωση ότι τα ψηφιακά κανάλια δεν θέλουν κεραία. Τωρα για το Onrec με αφήνει αδιάφορο, αν θελω να γράψω κάτι συδεύω ένα pvr ή ενα media center

Aν θέλει η On τηλεόραση ας κοιτάξει να την εμπλουτίσει με άλλο περιεχόμενο.
Για τα ελληνικά δεν αξίζει όχι μόνο η on αλλά και η nova

----------


## intech

> Αν η δυνατοτητες της ψηφιακης της Ελλαδας ειναι οπως στην Αγγλια
> τοτε θα ξεχασουμε πολυ γρηγορα την ΟΝ και την καθε ΟΝ.
> Μεχρι και υποτιτλους εχει στο 90% των προγραμματων...


Συμφωνώ, αλλά δεν  είναι ετσι...
Γιατί οτι συμβαίνει στο Η. Β. 
απαιτεί πράγματα που στα επόμενα χρόνια, κανείς δεν θέλει να 
Πληρώσει!!
Εννοώ τα κανάλια και φυσικά, μια συνδρομητική υπηρεσία.
Η ζημιά που έκανε η τιμολογιακή πρακτική της Νοβα  είναι απίστευτη..... :Thumb down: 

........Auto merged post: intech πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 25 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Εχω την εντύπωση ότι τα ψηφιακά κανάλια δεν θέλουν κεραία. Τωρα για το Onrec με αφήνει αδιάφορο, αν θελω να γράψω κάτι συδεύω ένα pvr ή ενα media center
> 
> Aν θέλει η On τηλεόραση ας κοιτάξει να την εμπλουτίσει με άλλο περιεχόμενο.
> Για τα ελληνικά δεν αξίζει όχι μόνο η on αλλά και η nova


 
Θέλουν κεραία. :Very Happy:

----------


## darax

> Συμφωνώ, αλλά δεν  είναι ετσι...
> Γιατί οτι συμβαίνει στο Η. Β. 
> απαιτεί πράγματα που στα επόμενα χρόνια, κανείς δεν θέλει να 
> Πληρώσει!!
> Εννοώ τα κανάλια και φυσικά, μια συνδρομητική υπηρεσία.
> Η ζημιά που έκανε η τιμολογιακή πρακτική της Νοβα  είναι απίστευτη.....
> 
> ........Auto merged post: intech πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 25 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........
> 
> ...


Καί μού δημιουργείται η εξής απορία : βλέπετε να περπατάει γενικότερα το θέμα tv ?? ; Όχι μόνο στήν ΟΝ αλλά καί γενικότερα ...hol,ote ...Μήπως τελικά το κόστος τούς στήν παρούσα οικονομική εποχή να είναι τελικά μοιραία ... :Thinking:   Καλή σας μέρα !

----------


## arva

Πιστεύω ότι θα προχωρίσει και θα προχωρήσει όταν έρθει το FTTH. Όπως συμβαίνει και στο εξωτερικό φανταστείτε HD και πολλά κανάλια κάτι που με κεραία δεν μπορεί να γίνει τουλάχιστον στον βαθμό της IPTV. Φανταστείτε ότι είναι πολύ πιο δαπανηρό που θέλει να κάνει το ίδιο μέσω δορυφόρου γιατί χρειάζεται ενοικίαση αναμεταδοτών. Από κει και πέρα πιστέυω ότι θα κάνει μεγάλο μπαμ το CONN-X TV όχι αμέσως φέτος που θα αρχίσει να εκπέμπει και δορυφορικά και μάλιστα HD αλλά όταν χρησιμοποιήσει τα θεματικά κανάλια της θυγατρικής ΟΤΕ της Dolce της Ρουμανίας που ήδη εκπέμπει στον δορυφόρο του ΟΤΕ. Ήδη έχει αγοράσει 300.000 κάρτες CONAX, ίδιας κωδικοποίησης δηλαδή με Dolce. Δεν είναι δύσκολο να βάλει από πάνω ελληνικούς υπότιτλους. Η Nova ήδη το κάνει, πχ το National Geographic είναι καθαρά ρουμανικό, έχει ρουμανικές διαφημίσεις!

Το μέλλον όμως πιστεύω είναι στην IPTV μέσω FTTH.

----------


## tsakman

Μια συμφωνία δεν είχε η ΟΝ με την FOX?Εκτός του FoxLife kai FoxNews θα βάλει επιτέλους και το FX?Ήδη ΝΟΒΑ και ΟΤΕ το έχουν

----------


## intech

> Πιστεύω ότι θα προχωρίσει και θα προχωρήσει όταν έρθει το FTTH. Όπως συμβαίνει και στο εξωτερικό φανταστείτε HD και πολλά κανάλια κάτι που με κεραία δεν μπορεί να γίνει τουλάχιστον στον βαθμό της IPTV. Φανταστείτε ότι είναι πολύ πιο δαπανηρό που θέλει να κάνει το ίδιο μέσω δορυφόρου γιατί χρειάζεται ενοικίαση αναμεταδοτών. Από κει και πέρα πιστέυω ότι θα κάνει μεγάλο μπαμ το CONN-X TV όχι αμέσως φέτος που θα αρχίσει να εκπέμπει και δορυφορικά και μάλιστα HD αλλά όταν χρησιμοποιήσει τα θεματικά κανάλια της θυγατρικής ΟΤΕ της Dolce της Ρουμανίας που ήδη εκπέμπει στον δορυφόρο του ΟΤΕ. Ήδη έχει αγοράσει 300.000 κάρτες CONAX, ίδιας κωδικοποίησης δηλαδή με Dolce. Δεν είναι δύσκολο να βάλει από πάνω ελληνικούς υπότιτλους. Η Nova ήδη το κάνει, πχ το National Geographic είναι καθαρά ρουμανικό, έχει ρουμανικές διαφημίσεις!
> 
> Το μέλλον όμως πιστεύω είναι στην IPTV μέσω FTTH.


Συμφωνώ, αλλά αυτό το μέλλον, σε αλλές χώρες ειναι 1 με 3 χρόνια.
εδώ τί πιστεύετε...


Off Topic


		Καλό θέμα για δημοσκόπηση
	

 :Very Happy:

----------


## darax

> Μια συμφωνία δεν είχε η ΟΝ με την FOX?Εκτός του FoxLife kai FoxNews θα βάλει επιτέλους και το FX?Ήδη ΝΟΒΑ και ΟΤΕ το έχουν


Tsakman :έχει αρχίσει να εκπέμπει κανονικά πρόγραμμα το FX ,γιατί δέν έχει ακουστεί ??

........Auto merged post: darax πρόσθεσε 2 λεπτά και 47 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Πιστεύω ότι θα προχωρίσει και θα προχωρήσει όταν έρθει το FTTH. Όπως συμβαίνει και στο εξωτερικό φανταστείτε HD και πολλά κανάλια κάτι που με κεραία δεν μπορεί να γίνει τουλάχιστον στον βαθμό της IPTV. Φανταστείτε ότι είναι πολύ πιο δαπανηρό που θέλει να κάνει το ίδιο μέσω δορυφόρου γιατί χρειάζεται ενοικίαση αναμεταδοτών. Από κει και πέρα πιστέυω ότι θα κάνει μεγάλο μπαμ το CONN-X TV όχι αμέσως φέτος που θα αρχίσει να εκπέμπει και δορυφορικά και μάλιστα HD αλλά όταν χρησιμοποιήσει τα θεματικά κανάλια της θυγατρικής ΟΤΕ της Dolce της Ρουμανίας που ήδη εκπέμπει στον δορυφόρο του ΟΤΕ. Ήδη έχει αγοράσει 300.000 κάρτες CONAX, ίδιας κωδικοποίησης δηλαδή με Dolce. Δεν είναι δύσκολο να βάλει από πάνω ελληνικούς υπότιτλους. Η Nova ήδη το κάνει, πχ το National Geographic είναι καθαρά ρουμανικό, έχει ρουμανικές διαφημίσεις!
> 
> Το μέλλον όμως πιστεύω είναι στην IPTV μέσω FTTH.


Βασιζόμαστε στόν οτέ γιά τό μέλλον της iptv ...!!  Toυλάχιστον να είναι σύντομα !!

----------


## arva

> έχει αρχίσει να εκπέμπει κανονικά πρόγραμμα το FX ,γιατί δέν έχει ακουστεί ??


Εκπέμπει προς το παρόν κάρτα

----------


## dekakk

Μια ερώτηση για όσους γνωρίζουν. Πρόσφατα έβαλα on. Θέλω να βλέπω ξένα κανάλια που εκπέμπουν ελεύθερα, κυρίως τούρκικα κανάλια. Γνωρίζετε αν υπάρχουν αυτά στο πακέτο της on??

----------


## tsakman

> Μια ερώτηση για όσους γνωρίζουν. Πρόσφατα έβαλα on. Θέλω να βλέπω ξένα κανάλια που εκπέμπουν ελεύθερα, κυρίως τούρκικα κανάλια. Γνωρίζετε αν υπάρχουν αυτά στο πακέτο της on??


http://www.on.gr/ontv/

----------


## beatnick

Το μοναδικό κανάλι στα τουρκικά είναι το συνδρομητικό discovery travel&living (3€ αν θέλεις μόνο το πακέτο discovery), η βασική γλώσσα είναι τα αγγλικά, και αν πατήσεις το μπλέ κουμπί (D) αλλάζει στα τουρκικά.

----------


## dekakk

Ευχαριστώ για τις πληροφορίες... πολύ φτωχό το πακέτο της on... Προφανώς θα χρειαστώ πιάτο για να τα πιάνω..

----------


## darax

Πάντως ΟΤΕ καί νόβα έχουν το καινούργιο ελληνικό κανάλι της Φόξ...!Το FX είναι ένα συναρπαστικό ψυχαγωγικό κανάλι που φέρνει σε πρώτη προβολή τις πιο επιτυχημένες ξένες σειρές δράσης, επιστημονικής φαντασίας, animation και reality. Το FX ξεκίνησε το 2004 στο Ηνωμένο Βασίλειο όπου βραβεύτηκε ως ‘Κανάλι της Χρονιάς’ και ‘Καλύτερο Ψυχαγωγικό Κανάλι’ από το περιοδικό ‘Broadcast’. Σήμερα έχει ήδη παρουσία σε 51 εκατ. σπίτια σε 47 χώρες.

----------


## intech

> Πάντως ΟΤΕ καί νόβα έχουν το καινούργιο ελληνικό κανάλι της Φόξ...!Το FX είναι ένα συναρπαστικό ψυχαγωγικό κανάλι που φέρνει σε πρώτη προβολή τις πιο επιτυχημένες ξένες σειρές δράσης, επιστημονικής φαντασίας, animation και reality. Το FX ξεκίνησε το 2004 στο Ηνωμένο Βασίλειο όπου βραβεύτηκε ως ‘Κανάλι της Χρονιάς’ και ‘Καλύτερο Ψυχαγωγικό Κανάλι’ από το περιοδικό ‘Broadcast’. Σήμερα έχει ήδη παρουσία σε 51 εκατ. σπίτια σε 47 χώρες.


Καλό για τους "τηλεορασόφιλους" :Very Happy:

----------


## ssotis

Το FX, ένα από τα 28 επώνυμα κανάλια που διανέμει η εταιρεία, θα είναι διαθέσιμο από τις 25 Ιανουαρίου στους συνδρομητές του Conn-x TV του ΟΤΕ και από την 1η Μαρτίου 2010 στους συνδρομητές της Νova.

Με το λανσάρισμα αυτό, η Fox International Channels ενισχύει τη στρατηγική επέκτασης και επένδυσής της στη διανομή τηλεοπτικού περιεχομένου σε όλες τις ευρωπαϊκές αγορές. 
http://www.naftemporiki.gr/news/cstory.asp?id=1769615
Για Οn Telecoms κουβέντα. Φάγαμε πόρτα... :Thumb down:

----------


## intech

> Το FX, ένα από τα 28 επώνυμα κανάλια που διανέμει η εταιρεία, θα είναι διαθέσιμο από τις 25 Ιανουαρίου στους συνδρομητές του Conn-x TV του ΟΤΕ και από την 1η Μαρτίου 2010 στους συνδρομητές της Νova.
> 
> Με το λανσάρισμα αυτό, η Fox International Channels ενισχύει τη στρατηγική επέκτασης και επένδυσής της στη διανομή τηλεοπτικού περιεχομένου σε όλες τις ευρωπαϊκές αγορές. 
> http://www.naftemporiki.gr/news/cstory.asp?id=1769615
> Για Οn Telecoms κουβέντα. Φάγαμε πόρτα...


Πολύ κακό.  :Thumb down:

----------


## darax

> Πολύ κακό.


Καί εγώ αυτό διαβάζω http://www.imerisia.gr/article.asp?c...pubid=24483142 . Κρίμα .. :Thumb down: 

........Auto merged post: darax πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 18 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

...γιά ΟΝ κουβέντα  :Whistle:

----------


## intech

> Καί εγώ αυτό διαβάζω www.imerisia.gr/article.asp?catid=15460&subid=2&pubid=24483142 . Κρίμα ..
> 
> ........Auto merged post: darax πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 18 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........
> 
> ...γιά ΟΝ κουβέντα


Εχεις Δίκιο...Τι να πώ.

----------


## Avesael

Απλά η ΟΝ παράτησε την IPTV. Εγώ κρατάω το πακέτο των 35 ευρώ μόνο και μόνο για πιθανή αναβάθμιση του sagem σε mpeg4 λόγω Digea.
Αν δω όταν έρθει η ώρα ότι δεν έχουν κάνει και αυτό το απλό πράγμα, θα το κόψω το πακέτο.
Πραγματικά κρίμα γιατί η ΟΝ έφερε ουσιαστικά την IPTV στα ελληνικά σπίτια και με πρωτοποριακές υπηρεσίες, αλλά στο τέλος αποδείχτηκε ότι όλα έγιναν για να αυξήσουν το πελατολόγιο τους... 

Κρίμα...  :Thumb down:

----------


## beatnick

Κι εγώ περιμένω να δώ αν θα έχω digea μέσα από τον αποκωδικοποιητή, αλλιώς την κάνω για hol.
Βέβαια κάτι άλλο που με κρατάει τόσο καιρό στην on, είναι το συνδρομητικό πακέτο που μου δώσαν δωρεάν (λόγω παλαιότητας - club1000)

----------


## unlocked

> Απλά η ΟΝ παράτησε την IPTV. Εγώ κρατάω το πακέτο των 35 ευρώ μόνο και μόνο για πιθανή αναβάθμιση του sagem σε mpeg4 λόγω Digea.
> Αν δω όταν έρθει η ώρα ότι δεν έχουν κάνει και αυτό το απλό πράγμα, θα το κόψω το πακέτο.
> Πραγματικά κρίμα γιατί η ΟΝ έφερε ουσιαστικά την IPTV στα ελληνικά σπίτια και με πρωτοποριακές υπηρεσίες, αλλά στο τέλος αποδείχτηκε ότι όλα έγιναν για να αυξήσουν το πελατολόγιο τους... 
> 
> Κρίμα...


Φίλε UltraCG7

σου λέω πως το Sagem παίζει 100% (χωρίς αναβάθμιση ή τιποτα τετοιο) τα κανάλια της Digea. Το δοκίμασα όταν το πήρα μαζί μου πριν κανα δυο μηνες σε ένα ταξίδι μου στην Αχαία. Το άνοιξα, εκανα σκαν και βρηκε ΟΛΑ τα καναλια της Digea που εκπέμπουν από το Λουτράκι.
Μην περιμενετε λοιπόν καμμια αναβάθμιση... το STB παιζει όπως ειναι MPEG2/4 DTT  :One thumb up:

----------


## Avesael

Ευχαριστούμε για την ενημέρωση φίλε unlocked.  :One thumb up:

----------


## NIKOLAKIS002

Ευχαριστούμε φίλε unlocked.  :One thumb up:

----------


## unlocked

Απλά αργεί λίγο την πρωτη φορά που θα το συνδεσετε στο ρευμα (αν το εχετε εκτος δικτυου, πχ εκτός Αθηνων προς το παρόν) για να κανει το Init. Μετά όλα κομπλέ....

----------


## 567agdop

εγω απορω πως ορισμενοι περιμενουν καινουρια καναλια απο την ον την στιγμη που η ιδια η ον δεν ασχολειται με την τηλεοραση εδω και πολυ καιρο και πολλοι συνδρομητες της εχουν αλλαξει πακετο και εχουν παει στο  2play....... :Thinking:

----------


## yandi

Παίδες, γεια σας. Ως υποψήφιος συνδρομητής της ΟΝ θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω κάτι. Το on rec λειτουργεί? Κανονικά, συστηματικά?

----------


## stef128

Mονο για τα κρατικα καναλια !! 
Δεν προκειτε να το επαναφερουν , δυστυχως εχουν οικονομικες δυσκολιες , παρα την εξαγορας της vivo και την ενεση των 50 εκατομυριων !!
Επεκταθηκανε στην θεσσαλονικη , αλλα δυστυχως εχουνε χασει την μπαλα με τα καναλια , δεν ασχολουνται πλεον !! Εδω το ον σινεμα εχει να ανανεωθει απο τον αυγουστο!!ΤΟΥΛΑΧΙΣΤΟΝ ας εβαζαν 4 ταινιες το μηνα στο σινεμα καινουργιες , απαραδεκτοι !!
τον επομενο μηνα εαν δεν εκπεμει και η digea με βλέπω για hol με tv  σε συνδυασμο με vodafone !!

----------


## evagelos

Διαβάζω και διαβάζω για το ONREC και τα κανάλια που θέλουν λεφτά.
Μα τελικά μόνο εγώ την βλέπω αυτή την λύση;
Υπάρχει εκεί μπροστά στο ριμάδι, μία usb υποδοχή. Την ενεργοποιούν, βάζουμε εναν εξωτερικό usb δίσκο, φτιάχνουνε και ένα σύστημα rec (πχ σαν και αυτό που έχει ο dreambox), και ούτε γάτα, ούτε ζημιά.
Εχουνε ξανα ένα *ΔΩΡΕΑΝ* PVR.
Οσον αφορά τα κανάλια. Πόσα ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΑ υπάρχουν στους διαφόρους δορυφόρους; μήπως πάνω απο 1000; αν βάλουν ΚΑΠΟΙΑ απο αυτά στο πακέτο, δεν θα δημιουργήσουν αυτόματα μία ΕΝΑΛΑΚΤΙΚΗ αλλά και *ΣΥΜΠΛΗΡΩΜΑΤΙΚΗ* (δωρεάν για αυτούς) λύση; 
Δεν είναι ανάγκη να βάλουν πρωτοκλασάτα κανάλια. Αστα αυτά για την nova και την κάθε nova.

----------


## darax

> εγω απορω πως ορισμενοι περιμενουν καινουρια καναλια απο την ον την στιγμη που η ιδια η ον δεν ασχολειται με την τηλεοραση εδω και πολυ καιρο και πολλοι συνδρομητες της εχουν αλλαξει πακετο και εχουν παει στο  2play.......


 Θά συμφωνήσω απόλυτα μαζί σού 567 agdop!! Καί από καινούργια κανάλια καί ταινίες ..ΓΙΟΚ ! :Thumb down:

----------


## yandi

> τον επομενο μηνα εαν δεν εκπεμει και η digea με βλέπω για hol με tv  σε συνδυασμο με vodafone !!


Δεν έχεις καθόλου άδικο. Αναρωτιέμαι μόνο, δεν τους ενδιαφέρει το προιόν τους? Γιατί αντί να το αναβαθμίζουν, το υποβαθμίζουν?

----------


## intech

> Διαβάζω και διαβάζω για το ONREC και τα κανάλια που θέλουν λεφτά.
> Μα τελικά μόνο εγώ την βλέπω αυτή την λύση;
> Υπάρχει εκεί μπροστά στο ριμάδι, μία usb υποδοχή. Την ενεργοποιούν, βάζουμε εναν εξωτερικό usb δίσκο, φτιάχνουνε και ένα σύστημα rec (πχ σαν και αυτό που έχει ο dreambox), και ούτε γάτα, ούτε ζημιά.
> Εχουνε ξανα ένα *ΔΩΡΕΑΝ* PVR.
> Οσον αφορά τα κανάλια. Πόσα ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΑ υπάρχουν στους διαφόρους δορυφόρους; μήπως πάνω απο 1000; αν βάλουν ΚΑΠΟΙΑ απο αυτά στο πακέτο, δεν θα δημιουργήσουν αυτόματα μία ΕΝΑΛΑΚΤΙΚΗ αλλά και *ΣΥΜΠΛΗΡΩΜΑΤΙΚΗ* (δωρεάν για αυτούς) λύση; 
> Δεν είναι ανάγκη να βάλουν πρωτοκλασάτα κανάλια. Αστα αυτά για την nova και την κάθε nova.


Ποσα καναλια εχουμε με αυτό τον τρόπο? :Cool:

----------


## nothing

Off Topic





> Δεν έχεις καθόλου άδικο. Αναρωτιέμαι μόνο, δεν τους ενδιαφέρει το προιόν τους? Γιατί αντί να το αναβαθμίζουν, το υποβαθμίζουν?


προσωπικα πιστευω οτι ριξαν αλλου το βαρος για αυτο το χρονικο διαστημα και ειδικα στην επεκταση εκτος αθηνων...

σκεψου οτι το πελατολογιο θα αυξηθει αποτομα και ισως αποκτησει μετα ξανα δυναμικη για να ασχοληθει και με την τηλεοραση...

για μενα καλα εκανε μιας και οι περισσοτεροι ενδιαφερονται για ποιοτικες υπηρεσιες και επειτα για την τηλεοραση ποσο μαλλον τωρα που με την ψηφιακη σημα θα εχουν πολυ καλο σχεδον ολοι...

θα ηταν χαζο για μενα να κανει συμφωνια τωρα που υπαρχει μεταβαση οταν εχει το sagem που εχει τοσες δυνατοτητες και μπορει να το αναβαθμισει και τελικα με μηδενικο κοστος ως προς τα καναλια...

αλλα ολα αυτα ειναι εικασιες και θα φανουν στο μελλον...

----------


## yandi

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> προσωπικα πιστευω οτι ριξαν αλλου το βαρος για αυτο το χρονικο διαστημα και ειδικα στην επεκταση εκτος αθηνων...
> 
> σκεψου οτι το πελατολογιο θα αυξηθει αποτομα και ισως αποκτησει μετα ξανα δυναμικη για να ασχοληθει και με την τηλεοραση...
> 
> ...


ΟΚ. Η επέκταση δικτύου είναι αναβάθμιση. Αλλά όταν αφαιρείς υπηρεσίες (βλ. onrec) ή δεν εμπλουτίζεις τις ταινίες σου, ή αφαιρείς κανάλια που κάποιος σε πληρώνει για να τα βλέπει, αυτό δεν είναι υποβάθμιση? Πιστεύω πως πρώτα εδραιώνεις τις υπηρεσίες και την ποιότητά σου και μετά επεκτείνεσαι.

----------


## gr910

Συνδρομητής δύο χρόνων, το τελευταίο εξάμηνο κάνω υπομονή για την στασιμότητα (έως υποβάθμιση) της υπηρεσίας TV της ΟΝ. 

Η μέχρι τώρα μη ανακοίνωση συνεργασίας με το νέο κανάλι της FOX  (το FX) (σε συνδυασμό με όλα τα υπόλοιπα, που τόσο καιρό αναφέρουμε σε αυτές τις σελίδες) με αναγκάζει να κοιτάζω και σε άλλες εναλλακτικές προτάσεις IPTV. 

Νομίζω ότι πρέπει να αρχίσω να αντιδρώ, καταργώντας για παράδειγμα το ΟΝ Premium πακέτο και μάλλον έπεται και συνέχεια...

Λυπάμαι πάντως, γιατί εκτός της IPTV (ως προς το περιεχόμενο), δεν έχω κανένα άλλο πρόβλημα.

----------


## darax

Λέτε να γίνει συμφωνία με το νέο κανάλι FX καί από τήν ΟΝ .......????

----------


## Avesael

Σύμφωνα με πληροφορίες κάτι τέτοιο δεν θα ισχύσει. Αλλωστε έχει βγει ανακοίνωση της FOX για συνεργασία με OTE και NOVA. 
Δεν έχει αναφερθεί τίποτα για ON και HOL.

http://www.paron.gr/typologies/?p=1890

----------


## sxoliastes

To STB της ΟΝ παίζει τα κανάλια της Digea απροβλημάτιστα (+το EPG).
MPEG4 DVB-T ready.
Όταν θα εκπέμψουν στη Θεσσαλονίκη κάποια τοπικά κανάλια σε MPEG4 προφανώς και θα μπορούν να τα δουν και αυτά με την ΟΝ (όπως και τα ψηφιακά της ΕΡΤ, τόσο τα Plus όσο και τα επόμενα.... ΕΤ1, ΝΕΤ, ΕΤ3, Βουλή).
Η Θεσσαλονίκη είναι έτοιμη, επίσης, για IPTV... δε γνωρίζω ακριβώς πότε θα λανσαριστεί, αλλά το πιλοτικό που έτρεξε στη συμπρωτεύουσα ολοκληρώθηκε επιτυχώς.

To IPTV θα επαναλανσαριστεί από την ΟΝ...  :One thumb up:  Ελπίζουμε σε λογική τιμή και περιεχόμενο, όπως μας έχει συνηθίσει η ΟΝ. 
Θα πρέπει να μειώσουν και αυτό το τέλος ενεργοποίησης - Πολλά τα 65 ευρώ!

Όσο για τα κανάλια, είναι νωρίς ακόμα για πολλές αλλαγές. Τώρα, ειδικά για το FX, λογικά θα το βλέπουμε και από την ΟΝ, το πότε... θα δείξει  :Thinking:

----------


## intech

> To STB της ΟΝ παίζει τα κανάλια της Digea απροβλημάτιστα (+το EPG).
> MPEG4 DVB-T ready.
> Όταν θα εκπέμψουν στη Θεσσαλονίκη κάποια τοπικά κανάλια σε MPEG4 προφανώς και θα μπορούν να τα δουν και αυτά με την ΟΝ (όπως και τα ψηφιακά της ΕΡΤ, τόσο τα Plus όσο και τα επόμενα.... ΕΤ1, ΝΕΤ, ΕΤ3, Βουλή).
> Η Θεσσαλονίκη είναι έτοιμη, επίσης, για IPTV... δε γνωρίζω ακριβώς πότε θα λανσαριστεί, αλλά το πιλοτικό που έτρεξε στη συμπρωτεύουσα ολοκληρώθηκε επιτυχώς.
> 
> To IPTV θα επαναλανσαριστεί από την ΟΝ...  Ελπίζουμε σε λογική τιμή και περιεχόμενο, όπως μας έχει συνηθίσει η ΟΝ. 
> Θα πρέπει να μειώσουν και αυτό το τέλος ενεργοποίησης - Πολλά τα 65 ευρώ!
> 
> Όσο για τα κανάλια, είναι νωρίς ακόμα για πολλές αλλαγές. Τώρα, ειδικά για το FX, λογικά θα το βλέπουμε και από την ΟΝ, το πότε... θα δείξει


Αρα εχεις τσεκάρει οτι το sagem δουλευει σε MPEG2- MPEG4, χωρίς κάποια επιπλέον αναβάθμιση, σωστά?

Τι firmware εχει το συγκεκριμένο πού χρησιμοποίησες?
Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## NIKOLAKIS002

Μόλις τσέκαρα και το δικό μου SAGEM στην Κορινθία και παίζει MPEG4 κανονικότατα.

----------


## evagelos

> Ποσα καναλια εχουμε με αυτό τον τρόπο?


τί εννοείς; Τώρα; 5-6
Αν και δεν βλέπω. Τσάμπα πληρώνω και τα 3€
Εγώ προσωπικά; >500

----------


## fanboysgotohell

*Στην κατεύθυνση της προσφυγής εναντίον του ΟΤΕ κινείται η ΕΙΤΗΣΕΕ*. Αιτία, η αναμετάδοση του σήματος των σταθμών εθνικής εμβέλειας *από το Conn-x TV, την ιντερνετική τηλεόραση του ΟΤΕ, χωρίς άδεια και χωρίς αντίτιμο.* Η ΕΙΤΗΣΕΕ αναμένεται να κινηθεί όπως και στην περίπτωση της On Telecoms, εις βάρος της οποίας κατέθεσε ασφαλιστικά μέτρα. Μία από τις αιτίες ενδεχομένως να είναι και η ανάπτυξη του δικτύου *επίγειας ψηφιακής τηλεόρασης από την Digea και η μάχη για το «κουτί»* (τον δέκτη του σήματος) που θα διεξαχθεί τα επόμενα χρόνια. Εκτιμάται πως, αν δεν υπάρξουν αλλαγές, ενδέχεται τα νοικοκυριά να χρειάζονται ακόμα και τρεις δέκτες _(Nova, Conn-x TV, Digea)_ για να παρακολουθήσουν τηλεόραση. (Παρόν)

www.satleo.gr

 :Whistle:

----------


## unlocked

Ευχαριστούμε fanboy για την πληροφορία. Πάντα όμως είχα την απορία: με την IPTV οποιουδήποτε παρόχου, αυξάνεται το "πελατολόγιο" διαφήμισης των καναλιών. Αυτό μπορεί να αποδειχθεί με στατιστικά στοιχεία που μπορούν (και είμαι σιγουρος πως δεν φέρνουν αντίρρηση σε αυτό) να αποδώσουν οι πάροχοι προς τα κανάλια. Γιατί τότε η ΕΙΤΗΣΕΕ (βλ.Digea) δεν δέχεται κάτι τέτοιο? Γιατί θα πωληθούν καμμιά 200.000 λιγότεροι αποκωδικοποιητές?  :Whistle:  Μπα! Που είναι η φάκα και δεν την βλέπω ρε παιδιά?

----------


## director_stelios

> *Στην κατεύθυνση της προσφυγής εναντίον του ΟΤΕ κινείται η ΕΙΤΗΣΕΕ*. Αιτία, η αναμετάδοση του σήματος των σταθμών εθνικής εμβέλειας *από το Conn-x TV, την ιντερνετική τηλεόραση του ΟΤΕ, χωρίς άδεια και χωρίς αντίτιμο.* Η ΕΙΤΗΣΕΕ αναμένεται να κινηθεί όπως και στην περίπτωση της On Telecoms, εις βάρος της οποίας κατέθεσε ασφαλιστικά μέτρα. Μία από τις αιτίες ενδεχομένως να είναι και η ανάπτυξη του δικτύου *επίγειας ψηφιακής τηλεόρασης από την Digea και η μάχη για το «κουτί»* (τον δέκτη του σήματος) που θα διεξαχθεί τα επόμενα χρόνια. Εκτιμάται πως, αν δεν υπάρξουν αλλαγές, ενδέχεται τα νοικοκυριά να χρειάζονται ακόμα και τρεις δέκτες _(Nova, Conn-x TV, Digea)_ για να παρακολουθήσουν τηλεόραση. (Παρόν)
> 
> www.satleo.gr


Μα συγγνώμη το μόνο ιδιωτικό κανάλι του ΟΤΕ δεν είναι το ALTER και αυτό εκπέμπει με άδεια? Πως θέλουν να κινηθούν νομικά οεο? Μήπως εννοούσαν το HOLTV που λέει οτί έχει άδεια?

----------


## intech

> Μα συγγνώμη το μόνο ιδιωτικό κανάλι του ΟΤΕ δεν είναι το ALTER και αυτό εκπέμπει με άδεια? Πως θέλουν να κινηθούν νομικά οεο? Μήπως εννοούσαν το HOLTV που λέει οτί έχει άδεια?


Ισχύει αυτό?

----------


## sdikr

> Ισχύει αυτό?


Ναι μόνο το alter έχει

----------


## fanboysgotohell

> Μα συγγνώμη το μόνο ιδιωτικό κανάλι του ΟΤΕ δεν είναι το ALTER και αυτό εκπέμπει με άδεια? Πως θέλουν να κινηθούν νομικά οεο? Μήπως εννοούσαν το HOLTV που λέει οτί έχει άδεια?


ALTER και ΣΚΑΙ.

Δεν είναι λάθος το ρεπορτάζ..

----------


## intech

Η ουσία είναι οτι κάτι συμβαίνει.
Κάτι άκουσα σήμερα, για διαφωνία (sic), μεταξύ DIGEA και παρόχων κινητής.
Δεν γνωρίζω περισσότερα.

----------


## stef128

Aυτο σημαινει οτι η digea εχει στοχο να βαλει το λαο να αγορασει μηχανακια δικά της προφανως, δεν εξηγειται αλλιως η μη συμφωνια με κολοσους οπως κιντης τηλεφωωνιας !!
Α ρε ελλαδισταν , η κυβερνηση πρεπει να κανει κατι για μενα , δεν θα παρα - πλουτισουν αυτοι πια ελεος !!!
Εγω την εχω βρει με το fox life το οποιο και τσεκαρα οτι εκπεμπει κανονικα απο ον οπως και στην νοβα , καλως λοιπον να μας ερθουν τα ψηφιακα αλλα εγω τηλεοραση δεν αλλαζω , προτιμω να πληρωνω την ον 3 ευρω το μηνα παρα να δωσω για τηλεοραση ή να αγορασω 2 μηχανακια για την digea !! σε κανα 3 χρονια εαν δεν υπαρχει ον ξανασυζηταμε !!!

----------


## intech

> Aυτο σημαινει οτι η digea εχει στοχο να βαλει το λαο να αγορασει μηχανακια δικά της προφανως, δεν εξηγειται αλλιως η μη συμφωνια με κολοσους οπως κιντης τηλεφωωνιας !!
> Α ρε ελλαδισταν , η κυβερνηση πρεπει να κανει κατι για μενα , δεν θα παρα - πλουτισουν αυτοι πια ελεος !!!
> Εγω την εχω βρει με το fox life το οποιο και τσεκαρα οτι εκπεμπει κανονικα απο ον οπως και στην νοβα , καλως λοιπον να μας ερθουν τα ψηφιακα αλλα εγω τηλεοραση δεν αλλαζω , προτιμω να πληρωνω την ον 3 ευρω το μηνα παρα να δωσω για τηλεοραση ή να αγορασω 2 μηχανακια για την digea !! σε κανα 3 χρονια εαν δεν υπαρχει ον ξανασυζηταμε !!!


Ενα απο τα καλά. είναι το οτι, το Sαgem , που έχουμε από την ΟΝ, παίζει τα πάντα.
Αρα δεν αγοράζουμε τίποτα! :One thumb up:

----------


## apostol70

Για το FX έχουμε τελικά τίποτα νεότερο αν θα έρθει και από δω μεριά;

----------


## nlkrio

> Ενα απο τα καλά. είναι το οτι, το Sαgem , που έχουμε από την ΟΝ, παίζει τα πάντα.
> Αρα δεν αγοράζουμε τίποτα!


το έχουμε προαγοράσει γιατί εδω και καιρό είναι σχεδόν άχρηστο,λέει καλα την ώρα όμως

----------


## globalnoise

> Aυτο σημαινει οτι η digea εχει στοχο να βαλει το λαο να αγορασει μηχανακια δικά της προφανως


Ούτε μηχανάκια, ούτε παπάκια έχει η digea :Razz:

----------


## unlocked

Από προχθές εχω OnTV και στο e-great m31B/popcorn A110  :Smile:

----------


## ckbond

Δηλαδή???? :Thinking:

----------


## unlocked

τι "δηλαδη????"...θελει πιο πολύ εξηγηση?  :Wink:

----------


## ckbond

καλά άστο δεν πειράζει...

----------


## arva

> τι "δηλαδη????"...θελει πιο πολύ εξηγηση?



Για πες γιατί δεν καταλαβαίνω...

----------


## evagelos

ναι για πε

----------


## intech

> τι "δηλαδη????"...θελει πιο πολύ εξηγηση?


Ναί θέλει, αλλιώς, μην το Δημοσιεύεις ("ποστάρεις")! :Thumb down:

----------


## apostol70

Με το FX τελικά τι θα γίνει θα έρθει και από δω; Κάτι έγραφε το Παρόν χτες για το Connx αλλά για μας τίποτα

----------


## intech

> Με το FX τελικά τι θα γίνει θα έρθει και από δω; Κάτι έγραφε το Παρόν χτες για το Connx αλλά για μας τίποτα


Ουδέν νεότερο. (μέχρι στιγμής)

----------


## unlocked

Αν ηταν, θα το βλέπατε... μην ελπίζετε...

----------


## apostol70

> Ουδέν νεότερο. (μέχρι στιγμής)


Μήπως θα έπρεπε τα παιδιά του forum να κάνουν καμιά ερώτηση στην On για το πως βλέπει το μέλλον του πακέτου της IPTV; Μόνο έτσι θα πάρουμε σοβαρή απάντηση

----------


## manuel

> Μήπως θα έπρεπε τα παιδιά του forum να κάνουν καμιά ερώτηση στην On για το πως βλέπει το μέλλον του πακέτου της IPTV; Μόνο έτσι θα πάρουμε σοβαρή απάντηση


ο αλλος τρόπος είναι να την κάνουμε για αλλού...μόνο έτσι θα τους τσούξει λίγο.
κοιμούνται εκει στην ΟΝ  :Thumb down:

----------


## intech

Απο τα λίγα πού γνωρίζω, σχεδόν όλοι οι πάροχοι, αλλά και οι εταιρείες κινητής,
ειναι σε αντιπαράθεση με την Digea.
Φαίνεται παράλογο, αλλά μάλλον ετσι είναι.Οπότε, έρχονται  εξελίξεις.
Θα δούμε.

----------


## darax

> ο αλλος τρόπος είναι να την κάνουμε για αλλού...μόνο έτσι θα τους τσούξει λίγο.
> κοιμούνται εκει στην ΟΝ


Μήπως πρέπει να αρχίσουμε να τό σκεφτόμαστε αυτό το σενάριο ??? :Thinking:  :Thinking:

----------


## intech

> Μήπως πρέπει να αρχίσουμε να τό σκεφτόμαστε αυτό το σενάριο ???


Εξαρτάται φίλτατε darax.
Αυτή την στιγμή. τα δικαστήρια έχουν πολύ δουλειά.
Τελευταίο (σημερινό), η εκδίκαση forthnet(ΝΟΒΑ) - ERT, για τα δικαιώματα,
μετάδοσης, 2 λεπτών από κάθε αγώνα 1ης Εθνικής............

----------


## darax

> Εξαρτάται φίλτατε darax.
> Αυτή την στιγμή. τα δικαστήρια έχουν πολύ δουλειά.
> Τελευταίο (σημερινό), η εκδίκαση forthnet(ΝΟΒΑ) - ERT, για τα δικαιώματα,
> μετάδοσης, 2 λεπτών από κάθε αγώνα 1ης Εθνικής............


Άντε να δούμε intech !!  :One thumb up:

----------


## apostol70

Ξέρει κανείς γιατί εξαφανίστηκε από το OnRec η ΕΤ1; Πήγα να δω το Lost και πουθενά. Έχει μόνο την ΝΕΤ και την ΕΤ3.

----------


## darax

> Ξέρει κανείς γιατί εξαφανίστηκε από το OnRec η ΕΤ1; Πήγα να δω το Lost και πουθενά. Έχει μόνο την ΝΕΤ και την ΕΤ3.


Καί εγώ σήμερα το παρατήρησα. Πάει καί η ΕΤ1 ??? :Thinking:

----------


## Rajar

Πάει και η ΕΤ1, προσωρινά μεν, για τα δικαιώματα των ολυμπιακών αγώνων λέει...
Σε λίγο θα κόβουν προσωρινά για κάθε τι παίζει να παρουσιάσει πρόβλημα με τα δικαιώματα.

Σε λιγάκι Θα παίζει τηλεόραση σε φέτες...8-10 το πρωϊ, 5-7 το απόγευμα και 8-11 το βράδυ....Όσο πάει και χειροτερεύει η κατάσταση :Thumb down: 

Δεν πάμε καλααααα..... :No no:

----------


## darax

Καθόλου καλά....

----------


## Avesael

Το ίδιο είχε συμβεί στην Ολυμπιάδα του Πεκίνου.
Εκεί βέβαια η iptv της ON ήταν στα ντουζένια της και είχε και 7-8 κανάλια μόνο με Olympic Games...

----------


## PAT

> Το ίδιο είχε συμβεί στην Ολυμπιάδα του Πεκίνου.
> Εκεί βέβαια η iptv της ON ήταν στα ντουζένια της και είχε και 7-8 κανάλια μόνο με Olympic Games...


Μήπως θα έπρεπε να μας έδινε την δυνατότητα επιλογής  να διαλέγαμε κάποιο άλλο απο τα συνδρομητικά της πακέτα; π.χ. να μην έβλεπα Multiplex και ας έβλεπα τα αθλητικά που έχουν το eurosport  και βλέπαμε τους ολυμπιακούς μέσω εκεί.. :Thinking:

----------


## Avesael

Εδώ δεν ασχολούνται πλέον καθόλου με την iptv _(δες από πότε έχουν να ανανεωθούν οι ταινίες στο oncinema και κάθε πότε αλλάζουν στο multiplex)_ και θες να δημιουργήσουν και εναλλακτικά πακέτα;  :Smile: 

Η ΟΝ έχει θάψει την iptv οριστικά. Γιατί την κρατάει ακόμα σα ζόμπι απορώ....  :Whistle: 

Υ.Γ. Πάντως αυτό που ζητάς γίνεται εν μέρει... Δώσε 6 ευρουλάκια και πάρε το sports pack που περιέχει τα eurosport channels...

----------


## PAT

> Εδώ δεν ασχολούνται πλέον καθόλου με την iptv _(δες από πότε έχουν να ανανεωθούν οι ταινίες στο oncinema και κάθε πότε αλλάζουν στο multiplex)_ και θες να δημιουργήσουν και εναλλακτικά πακέτα; 
> 
> Η ΟΝ έχει θάψει την iptv οριστικά. Γιατί την κρατάει ακόμα σα ζόμπι απορώ.... 
> 
> Υ.Γ. Πάντως αυτό που ζητάς γίνεται εν μέρει... Δώσε 6 ευρουλάκια και πάρε το sports pack που περιέχει τα eurosport channels...


Γίνετα εγγραφή στην υπηρεσία πχ. μονο για 1 μήνα; ή  υπάρχει κάποιος υποχρεωτικός ελάχιστος χρόνος παραμονής ;
με το eurosport βλέπεις ολυμπιάδα ή μήπως είναι κι εκεί κλειδωμένο λόγω τηλεοπτικών δικαιωμάτων;
Στο On cinema  όπως το ανέφερες γραφει ότι θα  είναι πρεμιέρα τον "Αυγουστο"....
Ωραία.....

----------


## darax

Η iptv είναι παρατημένη από πέρυσι το καλοκαίρι καί σε ταινίες καί σε κανάλια ...

----------


## PAT

> Η iptv είναι παρατημένη από πέρυσι το καλοκαίρι καί σε ταινίες καί σε κανάλια ...


Κρίμα πάντως , γιατί αν δεν την παράταγαν θα μπορούσαν να γίνουν ακόμα πιο ανταγωνιστικοί στην αγορά .... τώρα που έχουν βελτιωθεί εμφανώς και απο τεχνική άποψη πλέον... πραγματικά έχω καιρό να τους καλέσω για πρόβλημα σε  τεχνικά θέματα.... (περιοχή Πολυγώνου)... η αλήθεια είναι....

----------


## sv1ui

*Ο αποκωδικοποιητής της On Telecoms ανοίγει τα τέσσερα ψηφιακά κανάλια της ΕΡΤ*
Όσο δεν έχουμε κανάλια από την On... το ξέρατε ότι ο αποκωδικοποιητής τους ανοίγει τα τέσσερα ψηφιακά κανάλια της ΕΡΤ? Βγάζει το ΣΙΝΕ+, το Sport+, το ΠΡΙΣΜΑ και το ΡΙΚ.
1. Συνδέστε την κεραία της τηλεόρασης στο πίσω μέρος του αποκωδικοποιητή της ON. Ναί, έχει βύσματα κεραίας για αυτή τη δουλειά! Αν έχετε κάποιο παλιό video, απλά χρησιμοποιήστε τα καλώδιά του.
2. Πατήστε το κουμπί MENU στο τηλεκοντρόλ, μετά πατήστε το κάτω βελάκι για να βρείτε το ΡΥΘΜΙΣΕΙΣ, μετά το OK. Πατήστε το κάτω βελάκι για να βγείτε στο ΑΝΑΖΗΤΗΣΗ ΚΑΝΑΛΙΩΝ. Πατήστε το OK, και ο αποκωδικοποιητής θα αρχίσει να ψάχνει για κανάλια. Θα βρεί τέσσερα. Όταν η πορτοκαλλί μπάρα φτάσει στο δεξί μέρος, περιμένετε 5-6 δευτερόλεπτα και πατήστε το Q στο τηλεκοντρόλ.
Τώρα, θα έχετε πρόσβαση στα ψηφιακά κανάλια της ΕΡΤ! Εμένα τα βγάζει σαν κανάλια 90 (ΣΙΝΕ+), 91 (SPORT+), 92 (ΠΡΙΣΜΑ) και 93 (ΡΙΚ).
Είναι και αυτό μία παρηγοριά... Dino, ευχαριστώ για τη συμβουλή!

----------


## Cimese

> Γίνετα εγγραφή στην υπηρεσία πχ. μονο για 1 μήνα; ή  υπάρχει κάποιος υποχρεωτικός ελάχιστος χρόνος παραμονής ;
> με το eurosport βλέπεις ολυμπιάδα ή μήπως είναι κι εκεί κλειδωμένο λόγω τηλεοπτικών δικαιωμάτων;
> Στο On cinema  όπως το ανέφερες γραφει ότι θα  είναι πρεμιέρα τον "Αυγουστο"....
> Ωραία.....


Γίνεται ... στην πραγματικότητα αν θες να διακόψεις το δηλώνεις με fax και διακόπτεις από τον μεθεπόμενο μήνα ... πρακτικά δηλαδή πληρώνεις και βλέπεις και τον επόμενο μήνα από εκείνον που ειδοποίησες ...

----------


## arva

> *Ο αποκωδικοποιητής της On Telecoms ανοίγει τα τέσσερα ψηφιακά κανάλια της ΕΡΤ*
> Όσο δεν έχουμε κανάλια από την On... το ξέρατε ότι ο αποκωδικοποιητής τους ανοίγει τα τέσσερα ψηφιακά κανάλια της ΕΡΤ? Βγάζει το ΣΙΝΕ+, το Sport+, το ΠΡΙΣΜΑ και το ΡΙΚ.
> 1. Συνδέστε την κεραία της τηλεόρασης στο πίσω μέρος του αποκωδικοποιητή της ON. Ναί, έχει βύσματα κεραίας για αυτή τη δουλειά! Αν έχετε κάποιο παλιό video, απλά χρησιμοποιήστε τα καλώδιά του.
> 2. Πατήστε το κουμπί MENU στο τηλεκοντρόλ, μετά πατήστε το κάτω βελάκι για να βρείτε το ΡΥΘΜΙΣΕΙΣ, μετά το OK. Πατήστε το κάτω βελάκι για να βγείτε στο ΑΝΑΖΗΤΗΣΗ ΚΑΝΑΛΙΩΝ. Πατήστε το OK, και ο αποκωδικοποιητής θα αρχίσει να ψάχνει για κανάλια. Θα βρεί τέσσερα. Όταν η πορτοκαλλί μπάρα φτάσει στο δεξί μέρος, περιμένετε 5-6 δευτερόλεπτα και πατήστε το Q στο τηλεκοντρόλ.
> Τώρα, θα έχετε πρόσβαση στα ψηφιακά κανάλια της ΕΡΤ! Εμένα τα βγάζει σαν κανάλια 90 (ΣΙΝΕ+), 91 (SPORT+), 92 (ΠΡΙΣΜΑ) και 93 (ΡΙΚ).
> Είναι και αυτό μία παρηγοριά... Dino, ευχαριστώ για τη συμβουλή!


Τώρα το έμαθες;

Εδώ και πάνω από χρόνο συζητούσαμε αν θα μπορούσε να πιάνει τα κανάλια της Digea!

Και μάντεψε... τα πιάνει χάρις τον ενσωματωμένο MPEG-4 δέκτη που έχει!

Οπότε μετά το Πάσχα που θα αρχίσει η Digea Αθήνα θα βλέπουμε όλοι πάλι τα ιδιωτικά κανάλια που έχουν φύγει (όμως μέσω κεραίας μόνο, δηλαδή κάποιος που προτίμησε ON TV για να βλέπει τα κανάλια επειδή είναι σε προβληματική περιοχή λήψης θα συνεχίσει να μη τα βλέπει) χωρίς να μπουν στο ON REC και μάλιστα με καλύτερη ποιότητα από πριν.

Τώρα αν η ON κάνει καμία κίνηση για ενεργοποίηση της θύρας USB για εγγραφή των καναλιών ή και αναπαραγωγή αρχείων πολυμέσων θα είναι κάποια παρηγοριά!

Εν αναμονή λοιπόν όταν ο δέκτης θα λαμβάνει όχι 4 όπως λες αλλά 11 κανάλια μέσω κεραίας!

----------


## nothing

> Τώρα το έμαθες;
> 
> Εδώ και πάνω από χρόνο συζητούσαμε αν θα μπορούσε να πιάνει τα κανάλια της Digea!
> 
> Και μάντεψε... τα πιάνει χάρις τον ενσωματωμένο MPEG-4 δέκτη που έχει!
> 
> Οπότε μετά το Πάσχα που θα αρχίσει η Digea Αθήνα θα βλέπουμε όλοι πάλι τα ιδιωτικά κανάλια που έχουν φύγει (*όμως μέσω κεραίας μόνο, δηλαδή κάποιος που προτίμησε ON TV για να βλέπει τα κανάλια επειδή είναι σε προβληματική περιοχή λήψης θα συνεχίσει να μη τα βλέπει)* χωρίς να μπουν στο ON REC και μάλιστα με καλύτερη ποιότητα από πριν.
> 
> Τώρα αν η ON κάνει καμία κίνηση για ενεργοποίηση της θύρας USB για εγγραφή των καναλιών ή και αναπαραγωγή αρχείων πολυμέσων θα είναι κάποια παρηγοριά!
> ...


οσο για το υπογραμμισμενο και εντονο να σου πω πως γιαυτο προχωραμε σε ψηφιακα ωστε να μην υπαρχουν "κακες" ληψεις...
απλα θα μηδενιστουν οποτε ακομα και αυτοι μια χαρα θα βλεπουν πολυ καλα ετσι πληροφοριακα..

η θυρα usb ναι ειναι ενα αλλο θεμα...

----------


## PAT

> οσο για το υπογραμμισμενο και εντονο να σου πω πως γιαυτο προχωραμε σε ψηφιακα ωστε να μην υπαρχουν "κακες" ληψεις...
> απλα θα μηδενιστουν οποτε ακομα και αυτοι μια χαρα θα βλεπουν πολυ καλα ετσι πληροφοριακα..
> 
> η θυρα usb ναι ειναι ενα αλλο θεμα...


Δηλαδή ; τι γένεται με το usb; αν έχει κάποιος το χρόνο και τη διάθεση θα παρακαλούσα ας γραψει κάτι πάνω σ αυτο για να το καταλάβουμε όσοι δεν γνωρίζουμε... 
Επίσης επειδή είμαι ένας απο αυτούς που έβαλα on  λόγω "κακης λήψης" έως κάκιστης λόγω περιοχής και ψηλών πολυκατοικιών γύρω-γύρω, αλλά και λόγω των Τουρκοβούνιων, που η λήψη με κεραία είναι αδύνατη έως και σήμερα, υπάρχει κάποια ελπίδα με τη ψηφιακή να βλέπουμε;

----------


## nothing

ναι θα εχεις τελειως διαφορετικη ληψη οταν ξεκινησουν να εκπεμπουν τα ψηφιακα...
και το sagem λειτουργει μια χαρα σαν αποκωδικοποιητης mpeg-4...

----------


## arva

Για να παίρνετε κουράγιο για την έλλειψη των ιδιωτικών καναλιών από την ΟΝ δείτε τι γράφει η εφημερίδα ΠΑΡΟΝ:




> _Πιέσεις προς τη Forthnet από τους ιδιωτικούς σταθμούς. Τα κανάλια θεωρούν πως η συνδρομητική τηλεόραση ελέγχεται μονοπωλιακά από τη Nova, αν και μέχρι πρότινος στο σχήμα της NetMed ήταν το Mega, ενώ πλέον στην αγορά κινείται και το Conn-x TV. Οι εκπρόσωποι των ιδιωτικών σταθμών θέλουν να σπάσουν τις συμφωνίες που έχουν με τη Nova για τη δορυφορική μετάδοση του σήματός τους, έχοντας στόχο να συνεργαστούν μελλοντικά με τον Hellas Sat του ΟΤΕ, ενώ την ίδια ώρα η Digea δηλώνει πως θέλει να αναπτύξει συνδρομητικές υπηρεσίες._

----------


## darax

> Για να παίρνετε κουράγιο για την έλλειψη των ιδιωτικών καναλιών από την ΟΝ δείτε τι γράφει η εφημερίδα ΠΑΡΟΝ:


Θέλουν να κινηθούν μόνα τούς τα ιδιωτικά κανάλια [βλέπε digea] καί είναι κάπου καί λογικό.. :Thinking: 

........Auto merged post: darax πρόσθεσε 7 λεπτά και 0 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Ξέρει κανείς γιατί εξαφανίστηκε από το OnRec η ΕΤ1; Πήγα να δω το Lost και πουθενά. Έχει μόνο την ΝΕΤ και την ΕΤ3.


Στό κανάλι 002 είδα σήμερα ότι έχει μήνυμα " λόγω δικαιωμάτων μετάδοσης τών Χειμερινών Ολυμπιακών Αγώνων 2010 το κανάλι δέν είναι προσωρινά διαθέσιμο από την πλατφόρμα μάς"  :Thinking:

----------


## arva

> Θέλουν να κινηθούν μόνα τούς τα ιδιωτικά κανάλια [βλέπε digea] καί είναι κάπου καί λογικό..



Λογικό δεν είναι καθόλου! Έχουν άδεια να εκπέμπουν;

ΟΧΙ!

----------


## Avesael

Στο τέλος να δείτε που θα θέλουν να μας πασάρουν το πρόγραμμα τους με συνδρομή ενώ αυτοί θα είναι παράνομοι!
Αλλά είπαμε, εδώ είναι Ελλάδα. 
Γι'αυτό πήγαμε στο διάολο σα χώρα και μας απειλεί ο κάθε λαμογοευρωπαίος πλέον!  :Evil:

----------


## PAT

> ναι θα εχεις τελειως διαφορετικη ληψη οταν ξεκινησουν να εκπεμπουν τα ψηφιακα...
> και το sagem λειτουργει μια χαρα σαν αποκωδικοποιητης mpeg-4...


Καλημέρα, ξέρει κάποιος πώς θα μπορούσα να αξιοποιήσω ένα πιάτο της Nova που έχω απο παλιά εγκατεστημένο επάνω, με τον αποκοδικοποιητή της On  που είμαι τώρα συνδρομητής;
 ήμουν παλιά στη νοβα , και εδώ και καιρό έχω διακόψει την συνδρομή και μου έμεινε το πιάτο και το χω αναξιοποίητο (υπόψιν ότι δεν έχω τον αποκοδικοπ. της νοβα, μου χε χαλάσει).. για αυτό θα θελα καμια συμβουλή αν μπορεί να συνδεθεί με τον αποκοδ. της Ον. και τι μπορεί να πιάσει απο κανάλια;
ευχαριστώ

----------


## Avesael

Καλημέρα,
Δε συνδέεται δορυφορικό πιάτο στο Sagem.
Η συσκευή της ΟΝ μπορεί να σου παρέχει μόνο υπηρεσίες μέσω απλής κεραίας (αναλογικές & ψηφιακές) και επουδενί μέσω δορυφορικής.

----------


## arva

> Καλημέρα,
> Δε συνδέεται δορυφορικό πιάτο στο Sagem.
> Η συσκευή της ΟΝ μπορεί να σου παρέχει μόνο υπηρεσίες μέσω απλής κεραίας (αναλογικές & ψηφιακές) και επουδενί μέσω δορυφορικής.


Μόνο ψηφιακές μέσω απλής κεραίας.

----------


## Avesael

Sorry φίλε έχεις δίκιο. Κεκτημένη ταχύτης!  :One thumb up:

----------


## fanboysgotohell

Off Topic



Olympic Winter Games 2010

Μια ιδέα από πραγματικό και ποιοτικό HD stream... 

http://www.eurovisionsports.tv/olympics/hd

----------


## PAT

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 
> Olympic Winter Games 2010
> 
> Μια ιδέα από πραγματικό και ποιοτικό HD stream... 
> 
> http://www.eurovisionsports.tv/olympics/hd


πραγματικά , πολυ ενδιαφέρον το site... δεν είχα καμια δυνατότητα να δώ τους αγώνες αφου δεν πιάνει τίποτα εδώ λόγω περιοχής και αφού η ον διακόπτει τη μετάδοση της ετ1... πραγματικά μ εσωσες, γιατί ήθελα να τους δώ τους αγώνες...

----------


## fanboysgotohell

> πραγματικά , πολυ ενδιαφέρον το site... δεν είχα καμια δυνατότητα να δώ τους αγώνες αφου δεν πιάνει τίποτα εδώ λόγω περιοχής και αφού η ον διακόπτει τη μετάδοση της ετ1... πραγματικά μ εσωσες, γιατί ήθελα να τους δώ τους αγώνες...


Χαίρομαι που ήταν χρήσιμο. Σε κανονική ανάλυση όντως μπορείς να δεις όλα τα αγωνίσματα.. Και σε HD αρκετά επιλεγμένα.

Αλήθεια, σε ποιά περιοχή μένεις και δεν πιάνεις τίποτα;

----------


## intech

[QUOTE=fanboysgotohell;3326815]

Off Topic



Olympic Winter Games 2010

Μια ιδέα από πραγματικό και ποιοτικό HD stream... 

http://www.eurovisionsports.tv/olympics/hd

[/QUOTE]

+++++ Φίλτατε!! :One thumb up:

----------


## PAT

> Χαίρομαι που ήταν χρήσιμο. Σε κανονική ανάλυση όντως μπορείς να δεις όλα τα αγωνίσματα.. Και σε HD αρκετά επιλεγμένα.
> 
> Αλήθεια, σε ποιά περιοχή μένεις και δεν πιάνεις τίποτα;


Πολύγωνο....  Απλά η θέση της πολυκατοικίας είναι τέτοια ώστε δεξιά έχω τα Τουρκοβούνια αρα τίποτα απο Πάρνηθα, από πίσω μια πανύψηλη πολυκατοικία άρα ούτε και απο Υμηττό τίποτα, και απο Αίγινα απλά δε πιάνει..... ...
αν έχεις κι άλλη συχνότητα που να μπορώ να βλέπω μεσα απο to laptop  κάποια κανάλια θα με υποχρέωνες...
ευχαριστώ

----------


## fanboysgotohell

> Πολύγωνο....  Απλά η θέση της πολυκατοικίας είναι τέτοια ώστε δεξιά έχω τα Τουρκοβούνια αρα τίποτα απο Πάρνηθα, από πίσω μια πανύψηλη πολυκατοικία άρα ούτε και απο Υμηττό τίποτα, και απο Αίγινα απλά δε πιάνει..... ...
> αν έχεις κι άλλη συχνότητα που να μπορώ να βλέπω μεσα απο to laptop  κάποια κανάλια θα με υποχρέωνες...
> ευχαριστώ


Ναι κατάλαβα.. Όμως εάν έχεις κάποια καλή εξωτερική κεραία στην ταράτσα και την γυρίσεις προς Υμηττό, πιστέυω θα έχεις λήψη ανεξάρτητα με την πολυκατοικία. Ίσως να κάνω και λάθος βέβαια.

Μέσω των site τους μεταδίδουν το πρόγραμμα τους ο ΣΚΑΙ και ANT1.. (όχι ολόκληρο). Με μέτρια ποιότητα πάντως.

----------


## vfragos

Με το θέμα των υπότιτλων που υποτίθεται θα έμπαιναν στο discovery απο τον προηγούμενο χρόνο έχει ακούσει κανείς κάτι; Τι έγινε τους έφαγε το μάυρο σκοτάδι....;

----------


## arva

> Με το θέμα των υπότιτλων που υποτίθεται θα έμπαιναν στο discovery απο τον προηγούμενο χρόνο έχει ακούσει κανείς κάτι; Τι έγινε τους έφαγε το μάυρο σκοτάδι....;



Τι θυμήθηκες τώρα...

 :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:

----------


## vfragos

:Whistle:

----------


## intech

> Με το θέμα των υπότιτλων που υποτίθεται θα έμπαιναν στο discovery απο τον προηγούμενο χρόνο έχει ακούσει κανείς κάτι; Τι έγινε τους έφαγε το μάυρο σκοτάδι....;


Υπάρχει κρίση βρε παιδιά, τι να γίνει καi τι περιμένεται? :Very Happy:

----------


## Avesael

Τι λες ρε φιλαράκι τώρα...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Εδώ έχουν κατεβάσει ρολά στην iptv τους (_και δεν έχουν κι ενδοιασμούς να το δείχνουν_), θα ασχοληθούν με ένα τέτοιο θέμα;  :Smile: 

Πιστεύω ότι και τα threads που αναφέρονται στην iptv της On, έχουν χάσει πλέον την αξία τους...

Ο μόνος λόγος που εγώ προσωπικά παραμένω στο πακέτο "Όλα σε ένα" είναι το sagem και o mpeg4 αποκωδικοποιητής του.
Σκέφτηκα ότι ένα μέτριο κουτί θα μου στοίχιζε 45-55 ευρώ, ενώ με 36 ευρώ το χρόνο (3 ευρώ η iptv στο πάγιο των 35) έχω κάνει απόσβεση.
Αρα σε 18 μήνες (πρώτα ο Θεός) θα κόψω την iptv (αν δεν την έχει κόψει η ίδια η ΟΝ κι επίσημα) και θα αγοράσω mpeg4 αποκωδικοποιητή...  :Smile:

----------


## manuel

Τι έγινε εξαφανίστηκε και η ΕΤ1 από το ON REC τώρα?     :Thumb down:

----------


## darax

> Τι έγινε εξαφανίστηκε και η ΕΤ1 από το ON REC τώρα?


..." λόγω δικαιωμάτων μετάδοσης τών Χειμερινών Ολυμπιακών Αγώνων 2010 το κανάλι δέν είναι προσωρινά διαθέσιμο"  :Thinking:  :Thinking:

----------


## nlkrio

> ..." λόγω δικαιωμάτων μετάδοσης τών Χειμερινών Ολυμπιακών Αγώνων 2010 το κανάλι δέν είναι προσωρινά διαθέσιμο"


Το ίδιο είχε γίνει και την περίοδο των Ολυμπιακών αγώνων και του Ευρωπαικού Ποδοσφαίρου 2008.

----------


## tietech

καλημέρα
θα ηθελα να ενημερωθω αν η πορτα HDMI του δεκτη παιζει η οχι????
η μου λενε βλακειες απο το help desk  οτι δεν την εχουν ενεργοποιημενη
πως θα δουμε τα digital HD κ εχει mpeg4 ?

----------


## evagelos

παίζει κανονικά

----------


## intech

Στο help desk , μπερδεύουν την HDMI με την θύρα usb, που είναι όντως απενεργοποιημένη :Very Happy:

----------


## tietech

plug and play το βαζεις κ παιζει?

----------


## darax

> plug and play το βαζεις κ παιζει?


Όπως το λές, το βάζεις καί παίζει ! Η usb πού είναι στήν μπροστινή πλευρά όμως δέν παίζει... :No no:

----------


## intech

> Όπως το λές, το βάζεις καί παίζει ! Η usb πού είναι στήν μπροστινή πλευρά όμως δέν παίζει...


Αντε να δούμε, κάτι.
Γιατι, αμα ενεργοποιήσουνε, το usb, το sagem,  εχει πάρα πολλές δυνατότητες, :One thumb up:

----------


## darax

> Γιατι, αμα ενεργοποιήσουνε, το usb, το sagem, εχει πάρα πολλές δυνατότητες,


Κανονικά πρέπει να το ενεργοποιήσουν ...γιά να απογειώσουμε το sagem !! :Smile:  :Wink: 

........Auto merged post: darax πρόσθεσε 2 λεπτά και 26 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

...αλλά άς γίνουν καί άλλα πιό βασικά ,ειδικά στο κομμάτι on tv [κανάλια, υπηρεσίες ] :One thumb up:

----------


## intech

> Κανονικά πρέπει να το ενεργοποιήσουν ...γιά να απογειώσουμε το sagem !!
> 
> ........Auto merged post: darax πρόσθεσε 2 λεπτά και 26 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........
> 
> ...αλλά άς γίνουν καί άλλα πιό βασικά ,ειδικά στο κομμάτι on tv [κανάλια, υπηρεσίες ]


Ενοείται οτι συμφωνώ...και περιμένω...................... :Cool:

----------


## pirobola

Έδω και καιρό έπρεπε να το είχαν κάνει στο sagem να ενεργοποιήσουν την usb.

Αλλά μόνο να τα παίρνουν ξέρουν τόσο καιρό το λέμε εμείς αλλά αυτοί  :Whistle:

----------


## Avesael

Έχουμε καταναλώσει ώρες και ώρες να γράφουμε τα ίδια και τα ίδια.
Δύο εξαιρετικά μηχανήματα (Pirelli και Sagem) η ON τα έχει ευνουχήσει και τους έχει κόψει στο 50% των δυνατοτήτων τους...
Και το άσχημο είναι ότι ΔΕΝ πρόκειται να αλλάξει αυτή η κατάσταση. 
Γι'αυτό αγαπητοί φίλοι μην κάνετε "όνειρα" για άνοιγμα της USB port και άλλων δυνατοτήτων...

----------


## unlocked

> Έχουμε καταναλώσει ώρες και ώρες να γράφουμε τα ίδια και τα ίδια.
> Δύο εξαιρετικά μηχανήματα (Pirelli και Sagem) η ON τα έχει ευνουχήσει και τους έχει κόψει στο 50% των δυνατοτήτων τους...
> Και το άσχημο είναι ότι ΔΕΝ πρόκειται να αλλάξει αυτή η κατάσταση. 
> Γι'αυτό αγαπητοί φίλοι μην κάνετε "όνειρα" για άνοιγμα της USB port και άλλων δυνατοτήτων...


Συμφωνω για το Sagem, αλλα αγαπημένε φίλε Avesael ( :Worthy: )  δεν θα παω το ίδιο και για το Pirelli. Και γιατι να ανοιξει την USB η On? Για να μπορεί ο καθένας πια που δεν ειχε την δυνατότητα να Plugαρει εναν δισκο ή ενα stick και να δει ταινιουλες κλπ, τωρα να το κανει? Αμα το κανει αυτό , θα την κλαίει την τηλεοραση... δεν το έχετε καταλαβει??



Off Topic


		Τωρα και IPTV της On από το PopCorn/E-great!  :Cool:

----------


## Cimese

> Συμφωνω για το Sagem, αλλα αγαπημένε φίλε Avesael ()  δεν θα παω το ίδιο και για το Pirelli. Και γιατι να ανοιξει την USB η On? Για να μπορεί ο καθένας πια που δεν ειχε την δυνατότητα να Plugαρει εναν δισκο ή ενα stick και να δει ταινιουλες κλπ, τωρα να το κανει? Αμα το κανει αυτό , θα την κλαίει την τηλεοραση... δεν το έχετε καταλαβει??
> 
> 
> 
> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Τωρα και IPTV της On από το PopCorn/E-great!


τα θέματα που είχαν τεθεί για την iptv έχουν τεχνικά λυθεί από το προηγούμενο καλοκαίρι...

1) υπότιτλοι για το DISCOVERY SCIENCE
2) μετάδοση high definition ταινιών (σε όσους το αντέχουν αφού άλλωστε το τελευταίο firmware ακριβώς στήριζε αυτή την δυνατότητα)
3) αναμετάδοση high definition καναλιού  (παρομοίως)

Ποτέ όμως δεν προχώρησαν αφού το οικονομικό τμήμα και διοίκηση τελικά δεν ενέκριναν το φθινόπωρο τις πρόσθετες αυτές υπηρεσίες και έξοδα μέχρι να διευκρινιστεί το θέμα αναμετάδοσης των ελληνικών καναλιών και του ON REC που έχει κλονίσει την iptv ... Για να γίνει αυτό πρέπει να τελειώσει η δίκη και να γίνουν οι απαραίτητες τεχνοκρατικές διευθετήσεις από την ΕΕΤΤ στο θέμα των δικαιωμάτων αναμετάδοσης καναλιών που είναι λίγο θολό ...

Προς το παρόν η ΟΝ προχωράει στην λειτουργία της iptv στην Θεσσαλονίκη όπως αυτή την γνωρίζουμε στην Αθήνα ... σημειωτέον ότι την τηλεόραση της vivo πρέπει να την ξεχάσετε αφού η ΟΝ δεν ασχολείται με αυτήν ... 

Αυτά λένε οι κακές γλώσσες ...




> unlocked να κάνω το e-great να παίζει iptv με wireless adsl θέλω ...

----------


## ssotis

...κι όλα αυτά την ώρα που η forthnet δίνει με 39,90 double play με κινήτα δωρεάν και ένα χρόνο δωρεάν nova start pack που είναι πολύ καλύτερο από το ontv premium, με κανάλια με υποτίτλους. Άντε μετά να τσιμπίσεις καινούριο συνδρομητή...

----------


## intech

> ...κι όλα αυτά την ώρα που η forthnet δίνει με 39,90 double play με κινήτα δωρεάν και ένα χρόνο δωρεάν nova start pack που είναι πολύ καλύτερο από το ontv premium, με κανάλια με υποτίτλους. Άντε μετά να τσιμπίσεις καινούριο συνδρομητή...






Off Topic


		κι όλα αυτά την ώρα που η forthnet δίνει , τα καλύτερα pings, ταχύτητα, και....  :Very Happy: 
Το πρόβλημα είναι, οχι το πως να τσιμπίσεις καινούριο συνδρομητή, αλλά πως θα βγάλουν το αγκίστρι, οι υπάρχοντες....

----------


## beatnick

> ...κι όλα αυτά την ώρα που η forthnet δίνει με 39,90 double play με κινήτα δωρεάν και ένα χρόνο δωρεάν nova start pack που είναι πολύ καλύτερο από το ontv premium, με κανάλια με υποτίτλους. Άντε μετά να τσιμπίσεις καινούριο συνδρομητή...


το start pack της nova δίνει 42 κανάλια (ούτε αθλητικά, ούτε ταινίες, ούτε VoD), απαιτείται αγορά αποκωδικοποιητή 49€ που φέρνει ουσιαστικά το πάγιο στα 43,98€ για το πρώτο χρόνο και μετά από 1 χρόνο η τιμή ανεβαίνει στα €47,84. 
Η ον στην ίδια περίπου τιμή (50€) δίνει το συνδρομητικό πακέτο κι έτσι έχουμε συνολικά 43 κανάλια (αν έχουμε κεραία 47 και σε λίγο με την digea 54). Εναλακτικά υπάρχει το βασικό πακέτο στα 35€ με 28 κανάλια και δωρεάν multiplex.
Πραγματικά σε ενδιαφέρει η "δωρεάν" ώρα προς κινητά;




> τα θέματα που είχαν τεθεί για την iptv έχουν τεχνικά λυθεί από το προηγούμενο καλοκαίρι...
> 
> 1) υπότιτλοι για το DISCOVERY SCIENCE
> 2) μετάδοση high definition ταινιών (σε όσους το αντέχουν αφού άλλωστε το τελευταίο firmware ακριβώς στήριζε αυτή την δυνατότητα)
> 3) αναμετάδοση high definition καναλιού (παρομοίως)
> 
> Ποτέ όμως δεν προχώρησαν αφού το οικονομικό τμήμα και διοίκηση τελικά δεν ενέκριναν το φθινόπωρο τις πρόσθετες αυτές υπηρεσίες και έξοδα μέχρι να διευκρινιστεί το θέμα αναμετάδοσης των ελληνικών καναλιών και του ON REC που έχει κλονίσει την iptv ... Για να γίνει αυτό πρέπει να τελειώσει η δίκη και να γίνουν οι απαραίτητες τεχνοκρατικές διευθετήσεις από την ΕΕΤΤ στο θέμα των δικαιωμάτων αναμετάδοσης καναλιών που είναι λίγο θολό ...


Αν τα ξεκινούσαν αυτά ενδεχομένος να φεύγαν λιγότεροι συνδρομητές... Δεν νομίζω ΟΛΟΙ όσοι έχουν iptv να την έβαλαν για τα ελληνικά κανάλια της κεραίας, είναι και κάποιοι που ενδιαφέρονται και για τις ταινίες.




> Προς το παρόν η ΟΝ προχωράει στην λειτουργία της iptv στην Θεσσαλονίκη όπως αυτή την γνωρίζουμε στην Αθήνα ... σημειωτέον ότι την τηλεόραση της vivo πρέπει να την ξεχάσετε αφού η ΟΝ δεν ασχολείται με αυτήν ...


Τα κανάλια της vivodi υπάρχουν ήδη στην On, εκτώς από το cnbc και τις τσόντες

----------


## pirobola

Την ΟΝ οι περισσότεροι την βάλανε για το on rec που είχε τα μεγαλύτερα ελληνικά κανάλια.
Όχι για τις ταινίες αφού αυτές με μια αναζήτηση στο google της βρίσκεις και υπάρχουν και σε διάφορα forum.
Όταν λέγανε ON όλοι λέγανε on rec σαν να έχεις πολλά video εγγραφής στο χώρο σου.

Αν όλοι στην ON οι καινούργιοι είχατε προλάβει μια ιδέα για την υπηρεσία τότε θα καταλαβαίνατε τι χάθηκε και στην αρχή όλοι με τα τόσα προβλήματα που είχε μας κράταγε μόνο το on rec.

Μην το ξεχνάτε το πως ήταν οι ΟΝ στην αρχή και χάρη σε πολλούς από εδώ μέσα φτάσαμε να είμαστε όπως είμαστε.

----------


## manuel

προσωπικά το Sagem έχει πιάσει αράχνες...εκτός πρίζας και έχει να δουλέψει 8 μήνες

η TV της ON είναι για τα μπάζα. μόνο το ONREC άξιζε και αυτό δεν μπόρεσαν να το διασφαλίσουν. Τελικά οι άνθρωποι εκεί μέσα είναι όντως ερασιτέχνες αρκεί να θυμηθούμε όλοι τα απείρους κάλους πράγματα που έχουμε σχολιάσει κατα καιρούς εδώ μέσα

Ξεκίνησαν με το security του pirelli router που έμπαζε νερά.... μπείτε κοσμάκη ελεύθερα..

Η άρνηση τους αρχικά να μπορούμε να κάνουμε απλά και βασικά πράγματα όπως Port Forwarding....

Ακολούθησε η εξαφάνιση των κρατικών καναλιών μια όμορφη μέρα του καλοκαιριού....

Έπειτα η επαναφορά τους και η κατάργηση όλων των ιδιωτικών καναλιών απο το ONREC
Νέα κανάλια έχουν να προστεθούν εδώ και 10 μήνες......
Νέες ταινίες στο OnCinema το ίδιο......

Για ανεξήγητο λόγο αρνούνται να ενεργοποιήσουν την usb θύρα του Sagem εις όφελος των πελατών τους......

και όλα αυτά τα θαυμαστά ΧΩΡΙΣ ΟΥΤΕ ΜΙΑ ΑΝΑΚΟΙΝΩΣΗ για την ενημέρωση των πελατών. προκλητική αδιαφορία

το μόνο που με κρατάει ακόμα είναι ότι δεν βρίσκω κανένα ενδιαφέρων πακέτο (οικονομικότερο και από άποψη περιεχομένου) σε άλλο πάροχο και λόγω του αποκωδικοποιητή που υποστηρίζει τα ψηφιακά όταν και αν η Digea αποφασίσει να μας τα δώσει

----------


## darax

> προσωπικά το Sagem έχει πιάσει αράχνες...εκτός πρίζας και έχει να δουλέψει 8 μήνες
> 
> η TV της ON είναι για τα μπάζα. μόνο το ONREC άξιζε και αυτό δεν μπόρεσαν να το διασφαλίσουν. Τελικά οι άνθρωποι εκεί μέσα είναι όντως ερασιτέχνες αρκεί να θυμηθούμε όλοι τα απείρους κάλους πράγματα που έχουμε σχολιάσει κατα καιρούς εδώ μέσα
> 
> Ξεκίνησαν με το security του pirelli router που έμπαζε νερά.... μπείτε κοσμάκη ελεύθερα..
> 
> Η άρνηση τους αρχικά να μπορούμε να κάνουμε απλά και βασικά πράγματα όπως Port Forwarding....
> 
> Ακολούθησε η εξαφάνιση των κρατικών καναλιών μια όμορφη μέρα του καλοκαιριού....
> ...


Η απόλυτη στασιμότητα στό θέμα tv, με δυό κουβέντες manuel.Καί δέν ξέρω άν αξίζει να περιένουμε τα ψηφιακά... :Worthy:

----------


## intech

> Η απόλυτη στασιμότητα στό θέμα tv, με δυό κουβέντες manuel.Καί δέν ξέρω άν αξίζει να περιένουμε τα ψηφιακά...


Τι να πώ, το Sagem, παίζει Digea..... :ROFL:

----------


## PAT

Τα κανάλια της vivodi υπάρχουν ήδη στην On,....[/QUOTE]

απο πού προκύπτει αυτό; σε ποιοό κανάλι βγαίνουν; το  cable -tv  της  vivodi  π.χ.  που βγαίνει;

----------


## cnp5

> απο πού προκύπτει αυτό; σε ποιοό κανάλι βγαίνουν; το  cable -tv  της  vivodi  π.χ.  που βγαίνει;


Αυτό που ήθελε να πει ο beatnick, φαντάζομαι, είναι ότι τα κανάλια του cable tv υπάρχουν ήδη στην On. Εξαίρεση αποτελούν τα αισθησιακά 

Hustler TV, XXX Xtream, Blue Hustler

Ενώ στην On υπάρχει το 
Dorcel TV

Στα ψυχαγωγικά/μόδας
Η cable tv έχει το Fashion TV ενώ η On το World Fashion.
Από πλευράς καναλιών, πιστεύω, η On Telecoms έχει μεγαλύτερη ποικιλία από την cable tv.

Αυτό που θα είχε μεγάλη αξία να μεταφερθεί και στην OnTV (μετά την ένωση vivodi/on telecoms) είναι οι συμφωνίες της με *Disney/ABC* και *Warner Bros* για τις ταινίες και φυσικά τα ντοκιμαντέρ του *Ινστιτούτου Μείζονος Ελληνισμού*.

Αυτό περίμενα εγώ και ακόμα δε το βλέπω... ελπίζω κάποια στιγμή να γίνει.

----------


## nlkrio

και με πιάνουν τα κλάματα που χα ΟΝ_ΡΕΚ χαράματα.... :Sorry:

----------


## LoVis

Καλησπερα ξανα....
εβαλα τον αποδικωποιητη στην Κόρινθο και με μια αναζητηση επιασε ολα τα ψηφιακα καναλια με την μια ..με τελεια εικονα και τελειο ηχο ... αυτο που δεν εχει ειναι οι πληροφοριες προγραμματος κατι που με αλλο αποδικωποιητη το κανει....Επεισης το μενου ειναι πολυ ποιο αμεσω και γρηγορο αποτι οταν παιζει μεσω ΟΝ .
Να σημειωσω οτι εχω να συνδεσω τον σαγκεμ στο ιντερνετ απο το καλοκαιρι οποτε δεν επαιξε καμια "αναβαθμιση" codecs που συζητιεται εδω...οποτε λεω να τον αφησω δωρο στους γονεις μου να μην πληρωσουν για καινουργιο αποδικωποιητη μιας και εγω δεν παιζει να τον βαλω πριν τον Μαιο που θα εχει το ψηφιακο στην Αθήνα.
Τωρα σχετικα με την ΟΝ...μπορω να πω οτι μας εχει γραψει χαλαρα στα .... μην πω... 
Νομιζει κανεις οτι με τα αραβικα καναλια η με τις παπαριες καναλια που εχει βαλει τα οποια ουτε η μανα τους δεν τα βλεπει καν θα κρατησει κοσμο στις υπηρεσιες...ο λογος που κραταω την τηλεοραση αυτην την στιγμη ειναι για τον αποδικωποιητη για τα ψηφιακα τιποτα παραπανω..επειδη "συμφερει" το πακετο ...και απλα ελπιζω ισως καποια στιγμη καποτε να βαλει κανα καναλι...που δεν το βλεπω...
Ειναι σαν λεω εγω σε πελατη αγορασε ενα μηχανημα εχει αυτο και αυτο και αυτο κτλπ κτλπ και μολις το παρει να τα αφαιρω ολα και να τα αντικαθιστω με υποδιαιστερα "υποκαταστατα" καναλιων . Απλα για να λεω οτι κατι υπαρχει..μα μας δουλεουν τα ζωα?
Ρε παιδια πως καταντησαμε ετσι να ανεχομαστε τον καθε τρομπα να μας κοροιδευει ελεος πια... 
Ενταξει δεν λεω δεν εχει το παγιο του οτε και μερικοι ειναι ευχαρηστημενοι ( απλα οταν τους τυχαινει κατι τραβανε τα μαλλια τους ) αλλα οταν λεει καποιος δινω αυτο δωστο..τι το κοβεις . Και στην τελικη αφου διαφημηζε Ελληνικα καναλια και τα εκοψε ωραια βρες κατι να κρατησεις τον κοσμο.
Τελος παντων. Υπομονη τι να πεις......

----------


## intech

> Καλησπερα ξανα....
> 
> Τελος παντων. Υπομονη τι να πεις......


Οχι Υπομονή, απλά έρευνα, και βλέπουμε τι μας συμφέρει.
Εμένα π.χ. με συμφέρει να εχω, για τις ανάγκες μου, 2 συνδέσεις Ον και μία Οτε.
Ετσι εξοικονομώ, *πάνω απο 300 Ευρώ κάθε μήνα!!!!!!!*

----------


## beatnick

> Την ΟΝ οι περισσότεροι την βάλανε για το on rec που είχε τα μεγαλύτερα ελληνικά κανάλια.
> Όχι για τις ταινίες αφού αυτές με μια αναζήτηση στο google της βρίσκεις και υπάρχουν και σε διάφορα forum.
> Όταν λέγανε ON όλοι λέγανε on rec σαν να έχεις πολλά video εγγραφής στο χώρο σου.


Προσοπικά, την on την είχα βάλει για να δω τι εστί iptv την εποχή που στη χώρα μας το μονοπόλιο το είχε η on (2007).
Τo onrec οντος το χρησιμοποιούσα, άνοιγα το πρόγραμμα της προηγούμενης μέρας και διάλεγα κάποια ταινία. Πλέον διαλέγω ταινίες από το δωρεάν multiplex.
IPTV δεν είναι μόνο το onrec. Άλλωστε δεν νομίζω ευρωπαίοι έχουν iptv στο σπίτι τους να παραπονιούνται που δεν έχουν onrec...
Προσωπικά θα είμαι ευχαριστημένος όταν ο αποκωδικοποιητής παίξει την digea και βλέπουμε HD ταινίες, αλλά κι αυτά πολύ αργούν...

Μια που τ'αναφέραμε, ξέρουμε πότε ξεκινάει digea στην Αττική;

........Auto merged post: beatnick πρόσθεσε 4 λεπτά και 37 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> με μια αναζητηση επιασε ολα τα ψηφιακα καναλια


11 κανάλια; τα 7 digea και 4 της ΕΡΤ;
σε ποιές θέσεις μπήκαν; 90 μεχρι και 100;

----------


## blkik

> IPTV δεν είναι μόνο το onrec. Άλλωστε δεν νομίζω ευρωπαίοι έχουν iptv στο σπίτι τους να παραπονιούνται που δεν έχουν onrec...


Ακριβώς αυτό

Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω γιατί τόση γκρίνια για μια υπηρεσία που  κοστίζει 3€ επιπλέον το μήνα(αν έχεις το πρόγραμμα στα 39€), όταν αντίστοιχες υπηρεσίες(conn-x, Hol) κοστίζουν 15€ και προσφέρουν πάνω κάτω τα ίδια

Εμένα το μόνο που με ενοχλεί είναι ότι δεν μπαίνει σε πιο οικονομικά προγράμματα

----------


## arva

> Ακριβώς αυτό
> 
> Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω γιατί τόση γκρίνια για μια υπηρεσία που  κοστίζει 3€ επιπλέον το μήνα(αν έχεις το πρόγραμμα στα 39€), όταν αντίστοιχες υπηρεσίες(conn-x, Hol) κοστίζουν 15€ και προσφέρουν πάνω κάτω τα ίδια
> 
> Εμένα το μόνο που με ενοχλεί είναι ότι δεν μπαίνει σε πιο οικονομικά προγράμματα


Το πρόγραμμα δεν είναι πλέον στα 39€ αλλά στα 35€
Μάλλον ποτέ δεν ήταν 39€ απλά παλιά κάποιος που ήθελε αναγνώριση κλήσεων πλήρωνε σύνολο 39,90€.
Άρα είναι 35€

Φυσικά για HOL είναι 39,90€ + 15€...

Πάντως σε κανένα άλλο πάροχο δεν μπορείς να έχεις απεριόριστα τηλ. (εσωτερικού & εξωτερικού), απεριόριστο internet έως 24 Mbps και IPTV με 35€ μόνο...

----------


## darax

Γιά να λέμε το δίκιο ,το πακέτο iptv τής ΟΝ είναι το πιό οικονομικό σε σχέση με τόν ανταγωνισμό !!

----------


## intech

Για κάθε ένα από εμάς, με διαφορετικές ανάγκες, το τι τελικά μας συμφέρει, είναι επίσης διαφορετικό .
Γιά εμένα, όπως εγγραψα σε άλλο νήμα, με 2 συνδέσεις ΟΝ και μία ΟΤΕ, είχα περίπου 300 Ευρώ τον μήνα λιγότερα έξοδα.
Επί 3 χρόνια... κάντε τον λογαριασμό!

Επί της ουσίας, κρατάω την τηλεόραση γιατί με 3 ευρώ και με δεδομένο οτι το Sagem παίζει mpeg4, με συμφέρει. :One thumb up:

----------


## fanboysgotohell

Απόψε το φιλικό Γαλλία-Ισπανία από το Ισπανικό TVE.  :Smile:

----------


## intech

> Απόψε το φιλικό Γαλλία-Ισπανία από το Ισπανικό TVE.


Καλο!  :One thumb up:

----------


## cnp5

Η ΕΤ1 επέστρεψε στο OnRec

----------


## LoVis

Ναι συγνωμη ξεχασα να πω 8 καναλια επιασε τα 7 της digea και 1 ΤΕΣΤ... της ΝΕΤ , ΕΤ1 κτλπ δεν τα ανοιξε...δεν ξερω γιατι ..
Παντως της digea ολα οκ...!!!

----------


## intech

και στο Rai, Ιταλία  Καμερούν.

 ΩΧ ZDF... Γερμανία Αργεντινή!!!

Μάλλον αυτό θα δώ. :Very Happy:

----------


## fanboysgotohell

> και στο Rai, Ιταλία  Καμερούν.
> 
> Μάλλον αυτό θα δώ.


Και στο ZDF, Γερμανία-Αργεντινή. Τρέλο ζάπινγκ απόψε  :Razz:

----------


## arva

> Ναι συγνωμη ξεχασα να πω 8 καναλια επιασε τα 7 της digea και 1 ΤΕΣΤ... της ΝΕΤ , ΕΤ1 κτλπ δεν τα ανοιξε...δεν ξερω γιατι ..
> Παντως της digea ολα οκ...!!!


Έπιασε μόνο Digea γιατί μόνο Digea εκπέμπει από Ξυλόκαστρο!
Τώρα αν ήθελες να πιάσεις και τα plus της ΕΡΤ έπρεπε να γυρίσεις τη κεραία στον Όσιο Πατάπιο.

----------


## Cimese

> Καλησπερα ξανα....
> εβαλα τον αποδικωποιητη στην Κόρινθο και με μια αναζητηση επιασε ολα τα ψηφιακα καναλια με την μια ..με τελεια εικονα και τελειο ηχο ... αυτο που δεν εχει ειναι οι πληροφοριες προγραμματος κατι που με αλλο αποδικωποιητη το κανει....Επεισης το μενου ειναι πολυ ποιο αμεσω και γρηγορο αποτι οταν παιζει μεσω ΟΝ .


Φίλε μου προφανώς αναφέρεσαι στο μενού πληροφοριών EPG για τα ψηφιακά κανάλια... πραγματικά το μενού αυτό απουσιάζει αυτή την στιγμή από το sagem ...

Όμως η ΟΝ θα το φιξάρει μέχρι να έρθει η ώρα της ενεργοποίησης της DIGEA στην Αθήνα με νέα αναβάθμιση του firmware του sagem ,,, με την ίδια αναβάθμιση θα προσφέρει παρόμοια υπηρεσία πληροφόρησης EPG και για άλλα μη ψηφιακά κανάλια που μεταδίδονται από την ΟΝ ... :Cool:

----------


## Avesael

Κι εσύ που το ξέρεις φίλε Cimese; Έχεις πληροφορίες επί τούτου;  :Wink:

----------


## intech

Είναι σχεδόν έτοιμη η αναβάθμιση και δοκιμάζεται το νέο Firmware.
Το θέμα είναι να ξεκλειδώσουν την USB !!!!!
(Εντάξει, να το δώ και να μήν το πιστεύω)

Υ.Γ. το μη "κουτστουρεμένο" Sagem, είναι πολύ καλο μηχάνημα.

----------


## darax

> Είναι σχεδόν έτοιμη η αναβάθμιση και δοκιμάζεται το νέο Firmware.
> Το θέμα είναι να ξεκλειδώσουν την USB !!!!!
> (Εντάξει, να το δώ και να μήν το πιστεύω)
> 
> Υ.Γ. το μη "κουτστουρεμένο" Sagem, είναι πολύ καλο μηχάνημα.


Άντε να δούμε, αυτά είναι καλά νέα !!! :One thumb up:

----------


## intech

> Άντε να δούμε, αυτά είναι καλά νέα !!!


Θα είναι καλό νέο το να ξεκλειδώσουν την USB !!!!!
Και αναγκαίο, για την ανταγωνιστικότητα της Ον!!!!

----------


## darax

Το καινούργιο κανάλι τής Fox πού παίζει με ελληνικούς υπότιτλους στήν νόβα καί στόν οτέ υπάρχει περίπτωση να το δούμε μέσω ον ;;?? Απ´ότι ακούγεται είναι ενδιαφέρον κανάλι ,αντίστοιχο με το foxlife !!

----------


## intech

> Το καινούργιο κανάλι τής Fox πού παίζει με ελληνικούς υπότιτλους στήν νόβα καί στόν οτέ υπάρχει περίπτωση να το δούμε μέσω ον ;;?? Απ´ότι ακούγεται είναι ενδιαφέρον κανάλι ,αντίστοιχο με το foxlife !!


Δεν το βλέπω, Δυστυχώς.. :Thumb down:

----------


## vlglyfada

Ρε παιδια, τι κανει αυτη η USB??? αυτο που έχω ακουση ειναι "timesharing"??? τι ειναι αυτο? Παντως δεν είναι για σκληρούς κλπ.

----------


## LoVis

Γενικα το μενου οταν ειναι συνδεδεμενο το ιντερνετ πανω ειναι αργο ...και στο κεντρικο και παντου..σαν να λαγκαρει... καλα το οταν αλλαζεισ καναλι ενταξει αυτο...αλλα στις ρυθμισεις του απωδικοποιητη γιατι να αργει ? οταν το βγαζω απο το ιντερνετ στρωνει..να ειναι bugkια ?

----------


## tsakman

Καινούργιο λογισμικό για τον δέκτη της ΟΝ

Έκδοση SUI 2010-03-03.pro.sui1dvbt

----------


## Avesael

Προφανώς έχει να κάνει με την προσθήκη λειτουργιών (_υπηρεσία πληροφόρησης EPG_) σχετικά με τον mpeg4 και τη digea.

----------


## intech

> Προφανώς έχει να κάνει με την προσθήκη λειτουργιών (_υπηρεσία πληροφόρησης EPG_) σχετικά με τον mpeg4 και τη digea.


Μάλλον ετσι είναι, τί κρίμα που δεν μπορώ ακόμα να το δοκιμάσω.

----------


## ssotis

Στις 18 Ιουνίου η DIGEA ξεκινάει τη μετάδοση με ψηφιακό σήμα των ιδιωτικών καναλιών εθνικής εμβέλειας ALPHA, ALTER, ANTENNA, ΜΑΚΕΔΟΝΙΑ TV, MEGA, ΣΚΑΪ και STAR στην περιοχή της Αττικής. Πιο συγκεκριμένα, η DIGEA, μετά την εξαιρετικά επιτυχημένη εμπειρία της Κεντρικής Μακεδονίας και εφαρμόζοντας πάντα την Κοινή Υπουργική Απόφαση 21161/08, θα ξεκινήσει την εκπομπή ψηφιακού σήματος από τα κέντρα εκπομπής της Αίγινας και του Υμηττού
http://www.digea.gr/flash/digea.html

----------


## intech

> Στις 18 Ιουνίου η DIGEA ξεκινάει τη μετάδοση με ψηφιακό σήμα των ιδιωτικών καναλιών εθνικής εμβέλειας ALPHA, ALTER, ANTENNA, ΜΑΚΕΔΟΝΙΑ TV, MEGA, ΣΚΑΪ και STAR στην περιοχή της Αττικής. Πιο συγκεκριμένα, η DIGEA, μετά την εξαιρετικά επιτυχημένη εμπειρία της Κεντρικής Μακεδονίας και εφαρμόζοντας πάντα την Κοινή Υπουργική Απόφαση 21161/08, θα ξεκινήσει την εκπομπή ψηφιακού σήματος από τα κέντρα εκπομπής της Αίγινας και του Υμηττού
> http://www.digea.gr/flash/digea.html


 
Υπάρχει σχετικό νήμα στο adslgr.

http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=360193

----------


## fanboysgotohell

Για όσους θυμούνται, είχε απαγορευθεί η μετάδοση του Baby TV από το Ε.Σ.Ρ. Μετά από καιρό βγήκε και η τελική απόφαση...

_Το Ε.Σ.Ρ. απέρριψε την αίτηση θεραπείας της «ON TELECOMS ΑΝΩΝΥΜΗ  ΕΤΑΙΡΕΙΑ ΤΗΛΕΠΙΚΟΙΝΩΝΙΩΝ» με την αιτιολογία ότι η τηλεόραση σε ηλικίες  κάτω των 3 ετών είναι επιβλαβής._

----------


## Avesael

> Για όσους θυμούνται, είχε απαγορευθεί η μετάδοση του Baby TV από το Ε.Σ.Ρ. Μετά από καιρό βγήκε και η τελική απόφαση...
> 
> _Το Ε.Σ.Ρ. απέρριψε την αίτηση θεραπείας της «ON TELECOMS ΑΝΩΝΥΜΗ  ΕΤΑΙΡΕΙΑ ΤΗΛΕΠΙΚΟΙΝΩΝΙΩΝ» με την αιτιολογία ότι η τηλεόραση σε ηλικίες  κάτω των 3 ετών είναι επιβλαβής._


*Θεραπείας;;;; *  :Crazy:

----------


## nothing

τι εννοεις ο ποιητης γενικα γιατι παρολο που δε με ενδιαφερει δε πολυκαταλαβα τι εννοει τελικα...

----------


## cnp5

> *Θεραπείας;;;; *


Αν πας στο site του ΕΣΡ (www.esr.gr) θα δεις ότι οι αποφάσεις αναφέρονται  σαν ΑΙΤΗΣΗ ΘΕΡΑΠΕΙΑΣ... δε ξέρω γιατί... lol κάποιος λόγος θα υπάρχει. Πάντως η απόφαση δεν έχει αναρτηθεί ακόμα. 
Λογικά, όπως το καταλαβαίνω εγώ, θα πρέπει το Baby TV να αφαιρεθεί από τις πλατφόρμες μετάδοσης στην Ελλάδα (σίγουρα το έχουν η ontv και το conn-x tv).

----------


## nkar

Ειναι νομικός όρος. Οπως λεμε "ασφαλιστικά μέτρα "

----------


## intech

Στο ΕΣΡ, όλοι είναι Γιατροί, μα δεν βλέπεται τηλεόραση?  :Very Happy:

----------


## apostol70

Όπως είχα επισημάνει και τότε το κανάλι είχε απαγορευτεί και στην Γαλλία. Τώρα λογικά θα το αφαιρέσουνε. Αν ασχολούνται ακόμα με το προϊόν που λέγεται τηλεόραση

----------


## intech

> Όπως είχα επισημάνει και τότε το κανάλι είχε απαγορευτεί και στην Γαλλία. Τώρα λογικά θα το αφαιρέσουνε. Αν ασχολούνται ακόμα με το προϊόν που λέγεται τηλεόραση


Τηλεόραση...? τι είναι αυτό?
Και ναι το θυμάμαι, η ιδέα του Baby TV , είναι κατα την γνώμη μου,...παράνοια..
Ελεος....

----------


## beatnick

Μόλις έλαβα νέο firmware 6.00.66 (το προηγούμενο ήταν 6.00.48), αλλά δεν βλέπω κάποια διαφορά.
Πάντως είναι ένδειξη ότι κάτι κουνιέται με την τηλεόραση της on  :Smile:

----------


## nothing

μαλλον προετοιμαζονται για τα ψηφιακα οποτε και θα δειξει τι εχει σκοπο να γινει τελικα και αν οριστικα εχει αλλαξει πλευση ως προς το τι προσφερει ή θα κανει καλο come back (δυσκολο το βλεπω για συμφωνιες συντομα παντως)...

----------


## beatnick

Τα ψηφιακά εξακολουθούν να εμφανίζονται στις θέσεις 90-93. Καθόλου πρακτικό, θα το προτιμούσα στις πρώτες θέσεις.
Άλλαξε νομίζω το μενού εκεί που κάνουν αναζήτηση τα ψηφιακά.

----------


## Cimese

Πού είναι οι »αρχαίοι» της ΟΝ που ποτίζανε το «δέντρο της γνώσης » της ΟΝ να απαντήσουν και να ενημερώσουν; intech και cnp5 τους έπιασε η πιστωτική κρίση αξιών και ιδεών;

Σε κάθε περίπτωση οι αλλαγές που βλέπετε στο Sui κυρίως προετοιμάζουν την λειτουργικότητα του sagem στις ψηφιακές λειτουργίες ... Το τελευταίο firmware κάνει ουσιαστικά update σε DVB-T fixes ενώ ήδη έχει ενεργοποιηθεί η λειτουργία του ψηφιακού μενου EPG των καναλιών Που λέγαμε αλλά μόνο κατα την λειτουργία των ψηφιακών καναλιών και όχι σε stand by mode ...

Στο μεταξύ το νέο firmware Sui ενεργοποίησε το νέο παιγνίδι στα on games ...

Φήμες θέλουν τους αρχαίους χρήστες να έχουν ήδη κανονίσει νέα συναντηση με την ΟΝ σε πολλά θέματα διοικητικά και τεχνικά που εχουν τεθεί και από τις δυο πλευρές και σχετίζονται με το σήμερα και 
 το αύριο της ON ...μακάρι να μάθουμε κάτι Ωστε να γίνουν γνωστές εξελίξεις ... Καλή ανάσταση και καλό Πασχα σε όλες και όλους!  :Smile:

----------


## cnp5

Off Topic





> Πού είναι οι »αρχαίοι» της ΟΝ που ποτίζανε το «δέντρο της γνώσης » της ΟΝ να απαντήσουν και να ενημερώσουν; intech και cnp5 τους έπιασε η πιστωτική κρίση αξιών και ιδεών;


Καμία κρίση αξιών ή/και ιδεών... προσωπικά, απλός διαβάζω το φόρουμ... Βαρέθηκα όλο τα ίδια και τα ίδια... (ίδιες ερωτήσεις και απορίες). Όχι ότι είναι κακό... απλός... θέλω διακοπές!  :Smile: 






> Φήμες θέλουν τους αρχαίους χρήστες να έχουν ήδη κανονίσει νέα συναντηση με την ΟΝ σε πολλά θέματα διοικητικά και τεχνικά που εχουν τεθεί και από τις δυο πλευρές και σχετίζονται με το σήμερα και 
>  το αύριο της ON ...μακάρι να μάθουμε κάτι Ωστε να γίνουν γνωστές εξελίξεις ... Καλή ανάσταση και καλό Πασχα σε όλες και όλους!


Αν είμαι και εγώ σε αυτούς τους... "αρχαίους"... δυστυχώς δε θα μπορέσω να επιβεβαιώσω μια τέτοια συνάντηση... Μακάρι να γίνει, μπας και ακούσουμε κάτι νεότερο από πλευράς υπηρεσιών... αυτή η OnTV έχει ξεχαστεί ποια...  :Sad:

----------


## Cimese

> [OFFTOPIC]
> Αν είμαι και εγώ σε αυτούς τους... "αρχαίους"... δυστυχώς δε θα μπορέσω να επιβεβαιώσω μια τέτοια συνάντηση... Μακάρι να γίνει, μπας και ακούσουμε κάτι νεότερο από πλευράς υπηρεσιών... αυτή η OnTV έχει ξεχαστεί ποια...


πραγματικά χρειάζεσαι διακοπές αφού δεν διαβάζεις ούτε τα e-mails σου φίλε μου ... :Smile:   :Whistle:   :ROFL:

----------


## tsakman

Μόλις μου μπήκε το καινούργιο λογισμικό για το sagem

Έκδοση λογισμικού 6.00.66

----------


## darax

> Μόλις μου μπήκε το καινούργιο λογισμικό για το sagem
> 
> Έκδοση λογισμικού 6.00.66


Άντε να δούμε καμιά εξέλιξη στό θέμα τv !!! :Thinking:

----------


## evagelos

Παιδιά έχω ένα router 610n απο linksys και θέλω να συνδέσω το tvbox. 
Δεν βάζω της μαμας (ON) γιατί δεν κάνει τίποτα απο αυτά που κάνει το 610n και απο αυτά που θέλω εγώ.
Να μην αναφερθώ μιας και δεν είναι της παρούσης.
Κλασικά η TV δεν παίζει. Oύτε την ώρα δεν βγάζει μπροστά. Σε τι μπορώ να ψαχτώ μπας και το κάνω να δουλέψει;
Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## beatnick

> Παιδιά έχω ένα router 610n απο linksys και θέλω να συνδέσω το tvbox. 
> Δεν βάζω της μαμας (ON) γιατί δεν κάνει τίποτα απο αυτά που κάνει το 610n και απο αυτά που θέλω εγώ.
> Να μην αναφερθώ μιας και δεν είναι της παρούσης.
> Κλασικά η TV δεν παίζει. Oύτε την ώρα δεν βγάζει μπροστά. Σε τι μπορώ να ψαχτώ μπας και το κάνω να δουλέψει;
> Ευχαριστώ.


Και την πίτα ολόκληρη και τον σκύλο χορτάτο;
Για να δείς tv θα βάλεις το pirelli.

----------


## beatnick

Το πρωί παρατήρησα τα κανάλια playboy και private spice στις θέσεις 591 και 592, μέχρι να βραδυάσει τα ξαναβγάλανε.
Δεν κατάφερα να δω τίποτα, αφού έβγαζε μύνημα ότι δεν είμαι συνδρομητής του καναλιού, κι όταν πάτησα να γίνω συνδρομητής με έβγαλε στο μενού συνδρομών της On όπου απουσίαζε το πακέτο.
Τα κανάλια αυτά κανονικά ανήκουν στο μενού της Nova, θέσεις 91 και 92
Μάλλον βρίσκονται σε πορεία συγχωνεύσεως των μενού (επιτέλους); Θα είναι πολύ πρακτικό, κι αν το κάνουν θα ξαναγραφτώ στην nova.

----------


## darax

> Το πρωί παρατήρησα τα κανάλια playboy και private spice στις θέσεις 591 και 592, μέχρι να βραδυάσει τα ξαναβγάλανε.
> Δεν κατάφερα να δω τίποτα, αφού έβγαζε μύνημα ότι δεν είμαι συνδρομητής του καναλιού, κι όταν πάτησα να γίνω συνδρομητής με έβγαλε στο μενού συνδρομών της On όπου απουσίαζε το πακέτο.
> Τα κανάλια αυτά κανονικά ανήκουν στο μενού της Nova, θέσεις 91 και 92
> Μάλλον βρίσκονται σε πορεία συγχωνεύσεως των μενού (επιτέλους); Θα είναι πολύ πρακτικό, κι αν το κάνουν θα ξαναγραφτώ στην nova.


Λές να ενοποιηθούν τα μενού ον-νόβα -vivodi ?? ; Όλα σέ ένα περιποιημένα...μακάρι  :One thumb up:

----------


## intech

> Λές να ενοποιηθούν τα μενού ον-νόβα -vivodi ?? ; Όλα σέ ένα περιποιημένα...μακάρι


Απλά....
Οχι... (δυστυχώς)....

----------


## beatnick

Θέση 39: Συνδρομητικό κανάλι betorium
Δεν κατάφερα να το δω αν και έχω ήδη το premium, ούτε να το ενεργοποιήσω.
Μάλλον κάτι για στοιχήματα για όσους ασχολούνται.

----------


## cnp5

Ένα κανάλι για το στοίχημα προστέθηκε στην On. 
39 - Betorioum 

Μέχρι πριν λίγο έδειχνε αποτελέσματα. Εδώ και 5 λεπτά εμφανίζει απλός μια οθόνη με χρωματιστές μπάρες. Προφανώς ετοιμάζονται να το ενεργοποιήσουν.

----------


## beatnick

Δεν με ενδιαφέρει το στοίχημα, αλλά μου αρέσει που κάτι κουνιέται επιτέλους από πέρσυ  :Smile: 

Οι προηγούμενες προσθήκες ήταν το ελληνικό οικονομικό sbc και το κορεάτικο kbs, πριν από πολύ πολύ καιρό...

----------


## treli@ris

Betorium ?? Δικο της ονομα εχει δωσει η ON  :Thinking:

----------


## intech

> Πού είναι οι »αρχαίοι» της ΟΝ που ποτίζανε το «δέντρο της γνώσης » της ΟΝ να απαντήσουν και να ενημερώσουν; intech και cnp5 τους έπιασε η πιστωτική κρίση αξιών και ιδεών;
> 
> Σε κάθε περίπτωση οι αλλαγές που βλέπετε στο Sui κυρίως προετοιμάζουν την λειτουργικότητα του sagem στις ψηφιακές λειτουργίες ... Το τελευταίο firmware κάνει ουσιαστικά update σε DVB-T fixes ενώ ήδη έχει ενεργοποιηθεί η λειτουργία του ψηφιακού μενου EPG των καναλιών Που λέγαμε αλλά μόνο κατα την λειτουργία των ψηφιακών καναλιών και όχι σε stand by mode ...
> 
> Στο μεταξύ το νέο firmware Sui ενεργοποίησε το νέο παιγνίδι στα on games ...
> 
> Φήμες θέλουν τους αρχαίους χρήστες να έχουν ήδη κανονίσει νέα συναντηση με την ΟΝ σε πολλά θέματα διοικητικά και τεχνικά που εχουν τεθεί και από τις δυο πλευρές και σχετίζονται με το σήμερα και 
> το αύριο της ON ...μακάρι να μάθουμε κάτι Ωστε να γίνουν γνωστές εξελίξεις ... Καλή ανάσταση και καλό Πασχα σε όλες και όλους!


Γερμανία , 4 παιδιά, ενα εγγόνι, .....θες κι άλλα... :Very Happy: 
Πάντως και αυτός ο αρχαίος δεν γνωρίζει κάτι περι συνάντησης....
Στο θέμα τώρα, ναι έχω δεί την αναβάθμιση του Sagem, περιμένω τα αποτελέσματα..


Off Topic


		Full of Topic, θύμα και εγώ του ηφαιστίου...Και είμαι Ελλάδα....

----------


## darax

Παιδιά τουλάχιστον κάτι γίνεται με τήν τηλεόραση μετά από πολύ πολύ καιρό....άντε να δούμε !!

----------


## pirobola

Η γνώμη μου είναι για την τηλεόραση ότι η ΟΝ είχε ένα δυνατό όπλο και δεν το έχει αξιοποίηση καθόλου.
Από την αρχή οι χρήστες ζητάγανε να ξεκλειδώσει το sage και να μπορείς να το συνθέσεις μέσο usb με εξωτερικό δίσκο.
Μέχρι τώρα τίποτα και ούτε βλέπω στο μέλλον κάτι να γίνεται γιατί απλά δεν θέλουν.
Να σημειωθεί ότι αν πάρεις αποκωδικοποιητή γύρω στα 70 ευρώ έχεις ψηφιακό δέκτη + media  play + δυνατότητα εγγραφής στο σκληρό δίσκο.
Με την ΟΝ πληρώνεις 3 ευρώ το μήνα και τι έχεις τα ψηφιακά κανάλια, τα ξένα με απλή αναμετάδοση χωρίς υπότιτλους και σαν extra άλλες υπηρεσίες.
Αυτό το έχεις κάθε μήνα να δίνεις 3 ευρώ αλλά για τα ψηφιακά και μόνο είναι πολύ , εγώ προτιμώ να δώσω μία φορά 70 και να έχω τσάμπα της υπηρεσίες του αποκωδικοποιητή που μου είναι και ποιο χρήσιμες.

Ο λόγος που την έκανα από την ΟΝ από το πακέτο όλα σε ένα ήταν επειδή δεν είχε χρόνο δωρεάν προς κινητά και το χάλι που έχει η τηλεόραση από τότε που βγήκε το on rec.

Αν θέλει κανένας μπορώ να του πω εντυπώσεις από τον αποκωδικοποιητή που πήρα.

----------


## tsakman

> Ένα κανάλι για το στοίχημα προστέθηκε στην On. 
> 39 - Betorioum 
> 
> Μέχρι πριν λίγο έδειχνε αποτελέσματα. Εδώ και 5 λεπτά εμφανίζει απλός μια οθόνη με χρωματιστές μπάρες. Προφανώς ετοιμάζονται να το ενεργοποιήσουν.


Το κανάλι είναι αυτό

http://www.satleo.gr/forum/viewtopic...fd202f01de3420

----------


## beatnick

Στα ελληνικά είναι!
αλλά δεν έχει ήχο...

----------


## beatnick

Σήμερα αφαιρέθηκε πλέον εντελώς το κανάλι με τα trailers του On cinema (θέση 20), αφού είχαν να ασχοληθούν με αυτό από πέρσυ το καλοκαίρι.

----------


## darax

> Σήμερα αφαιρέθηκε πλέον εντελώς το κανάλι με τα trailers του On cinema (θέση 20), αφού είχαν να ασχοληθούν με αυτό από πέρσυ το καλοκαίρι.


Άλλοι αναβαθμίζονται [βλέπε ενότητα οτε ] καί άλλοι όπως εμείς χάνουμε κανάλια, ταινίες,υπηρεσίες κ.τ.λ .....Είμαστε σε καλό δρόμο   :Thumb down:  :Thumb down:  :Thumb down:

----------


## pirobola

Πάντως εγώ την έκανα , βρήκα ευκαιρία και τσου αλλαγή.

Τόσο καιρό στάσιμη με τόσες προσφορές γύρω μας και αναβαθμίσεις από άλλους δεν λέει, έτσι και αλλιώς δεν την έχουμε ποια ανάγκη αυτή μας έχει.

----------


## nothing

καλα εκανες και εφυγες αν δε σε καλυπτε πλεον και βρηκες κατι καλυτερο  :One thumb up:

----------


## pirobola

Πήγα Forthnet, σε λίγο θα δείξει αν έκανα καλά από θέμα internet αλλά νομίζω ότι η γραμμή μου μια από ίδια θα είναι γύρω στα 10 κλειδώνω.
Στο όλα σε ένα έδινα 36 ευρώ χωρίς της επιπλέων ψηφιακές ευκολίες χωρίς κινητά. 
Τώρα δίνω 40,6 και έχω και κινητά και nova το απλό πακέτο και όλες τις ψηφιακές ευκολίες δωρεάν.
Δωρεάν το router , ένα usb δώρο ,50 sms το μήνα δωρεάν και αυτή η τιμή είναι για 12 μήνες.
Μπορεί να έχει και η Forthnet προβλήματα αλλά τόσο καιρό στην αναμονή και χωρίς κάτι νέο πάει πολύ και πλέον το 36 ευρώ με τα σημερινά δεδομένα είναι ακριβό.
Στην on ήμουν μόνο για το on rec που οι γυναίκα μου έβλεπε της σειρές που έχανε λόγω δουλειάς.
Τώρα που το on rec έχει μόνο τα κρατικά δεν έλεγε να παραμένω άλλο σε μια εταιρεία που όλα τα έχει extra και δεν κάνει ποια την διαφορά από τις άλλες.
Νομίζω ότι η σύγκριση τα λέει όλα με 6 ευρώ παραπάνω το μήνα κέρδισα πολλά περισσότερα από αυτά που έχω τώρα. 
Θεωρώ δε ότι η τηλεόραση ποια όμως είναι δεν ανταποκρίνεται στις ανάγκες μου γιατί ταινίες από το internet , παιχνίδια από το internet κανάλια από το internet και όλα αυτά δωρεάν γιατί να τα πληρώνω στην ON.
Άσε που τα ξένα κανάλια που έχει απλά κάνει μια αναμετάδοση χωρίς υπότιτλους δε η nova από την ΟΝ είναι κοροϊδία.
Πας  Forthnet και έχεις και 20% αφαίρεση στον λογαριασμό της novas για πάντα που αυτό στην ΟΝ δεν το έχεις και όλο το internet διαθέσιμο.

Στην ΟΝ το μόνο καλό που έχει είναι οι ρυθμίσεις της γραμμής και η καλή εξυπηρέτηση αλλά ποια είναι πίσω από τις προσφορές που δίνουν άλλη.

----------


## NIKOLAKIS002

Φίλε μου σου εύχομαι καλή αρχη στην φορνετ αλλα με αυτά που είχα ακούσει και συνεχίζω να ακούω δεν μπορώ να πώ οτι θα έχεις και τις καλύτερες υπηρεσίες.

----------


## nothing

> Πήγα Forthnet, σε λίγο θα δείξει αν έκανα καλά από θέμα internet αλλά νομίζω ότι η γραμμή μου μια από ίδια θα είναι γύρω στα 10 κλειδώνω.
> Στο όλα σε ένα έδινα 36 ευρώ χωρίς της επιπλέων ψηφιακές ευκολίες χωρίς κινητά. 
> Τώρα δίνω 40,6 και έχω και κινητά και nova το απλό πακέτο και όλες τις ψηφιακές ευκολίες δωρεάν.
> Δωρεάν το router , ένα usb δώρο ,50 sms το μήνα δωρεάν και αυτή η τιμή είναι για 12 μήνες.
> Μπορεί να έχει και η Forthnet προβλήματα αλλά τόσο καιρό στην αναμονή και χωρίς κάτι νέο πάει πολύ και πλέον το 36 ευρώ με τα σημερινά δεδομένα είναι ακριβό.
> Στην on ήμουν μόνο για το on rec που οι γυναίκα μου έβλεπε της σειρές που έχανε λόγω δουλειάς.
> Τώρα που το on rec έχει μόνο τα κρατικά δεν έλεγε να παραμένω άλλο σε μια εταιρεία που όλα τα έχει extra και δεν κάνει ποια την διαφορά από τις άλλες.
> Νομίζω ότι η σύγκριση τα λέει όλα με 6 ευρώ παραπάνω το μήνα κέρδισα πολλά περισσότερα από αυτά που έχω τώρα. 
> Θεωρώ δε ότι η τηλεόραση ποια όμως είναι δεν ανταποκρίνεται στις ανάγκες μου γιατί ταινίες από το internet , παιχνίδια από το internet κανάλια από το internet και όλα αυτά δωρεάν γιατί να τα πληρώνω στην ON.
> ...


δε θα διαφωνησω αλλα να ξερεις πως σα νεος πελατης καποιας εταιρειας παντα κερδιζεις σε σχεση με αυτο που ησουν πριν...
οποιος ερχεται στην on πιστεψε με τον συμφερει παραπανω απο forthnet αλλα αυτο δεν ισχυει στην περιπτωση σου διοτι ησουν ηδη συνδρομητης της on...

πιστευω οτι δεν ειμαστε και τοσο "μακρια" απο το καιρο που θα αρχισουν οι εταιρειες να κανουν και μεμονωμενες προσφορες σε πελατες τους οπως στην κινητη...
(το "μακρια" ειναι καπως αφηρημενο αλλα το πιστευω οτι θα γινει)

περιμενουμε εντυπωσεις απο τις διαφορες που θα παρατηρησεις ετσι για το τυπικο γιατι μπορει να ενδιαφερει και αλλους  :One thumb up:

----------


## pirobola

Εννοείτε πως θα σας πω αλλά νομίζω ότι η ΟΝ αντί να φτιάξει υπηρεσίες και να προσφέρει πραγματικά το κάτι διαφορετικό στους συνδρομητές αγόραζε τους ανταγωνιστές.

Αν εννοούν ανάπτυξη να αγοράζεις τον ανταγωνιστή καλύτερα όλοι να γυρίσουμε στον ΟΤΕ που το τελευταίο καιρό πραγματικά κάνει προσπάθειες να δώσει υπηρεσίες στους συνδρομητές του.

Η αγορά είναι η εύκολη λύση δεν κάνεις καμία αλλαγή ή βελτίωση και τρως τον ανταγωνιστή που δίνει το κάτι παραπάνω από εσένα.

Αυτήν είναι η προσωπική μου εκτίμηση στα δύο και κάτι χρόνια που ήμουν ON και σε λίγο θα είμαι off.

----------


## trd64

> Στην ΟΝ το μόνο καλό που έχει είναι οι ρυθμίσεις της γραμμής και η καλή εξυπηρέτηση αλλά ποια είναι πίσω από τις προσφορές που δίνουν άλλη.


Δεν μπορείς να φανταστείς πόσο σημαντικά είναι αυτά  :Smile:  . Είναι οι μόνοι λόγοι που την επέλεξα. Στην HOL ήμουν για 6 μήνες στα 3, 3-3.5Mbps και μου έλεγαν ότι η γραμμή μου είναι εντάξει (τώρα που φεύγω την πήγαν στα 5Μbps  :Smile:  ). Στην forthnet πριν από πολλά χρόνια περίμενα με τις ώρες στο τηλ για βοήθεια, χωρίς ποτέ να έρχεται. Ελπίζω να έχουν αλλάξει τώρα. 
Καλή τύχη  :One thumb up:

----------


## pirobola

Το ξέρω και έχω και φίλη που δουλεύει στην ΟΝ αλλά αν δεν τους τιμωρήσουμε σε εισαγωγικά με όποιο τρόπο μπορούμε στο τέλος θα μας λένε ότι και αυτό που σαν δίνουμε είναι αρκετό και να είσαι και ευχαριστημένος.

Μια αλλαγή δεν βλάπτει και κάνει και καλό γιατί ανεβάζει την αδρεναλίνη το λέει και ο Γιατρός να κινούμαστε γιατί αλλιώς όλα μέσα μας θα κολλήσουν.

----------


## darax

> Το ξέρω και έχω και φίλη που δουλεύει στην ΟΝ αλλά αν δεν τους τιμωρήσουμε σε εισαγωγικά με όποιο τρόπο μπορούμε στο τέλος θα μας λένε ότι και αυτό που σαν δίνουμε είναι αρκετό και να είσαι και ευχαριστημένος.
> 
> Μια αλλαγή δεν βλάπτει και κάνει και καλό γιατί ανεβάζει την αδρεναλίνη το λέει και ο Γιατρός να κινούμαστε γιατί αλλιώς όλα μέσα μας θα κολλήσουν.


Μιά χαρά είναι οι αλλαγές pirobola....Καλή πορεία , περιμένουμε εντυπώσεις !!!  :One thumb up:

----------


## beatnick

Στην on με 28 κανάλια (δεν μέτρησα τα dtt και τα συνδρομητικά) και ψηφιακές ευκολίες, 37,52€.
Αν θες και 1 ώρα προς κινητά +50sms, 48,95€ στο home office+tv (κι έχει και φαξ)

Στην forthnet με 41 κανάλια (start pack) + ψηφιακές ευκολίες +1 ώρα προς κινητά +50sms , μετά τον πρώτο χρόνο 48,64€. (+αγορά εξοπλισμού)

Δηλαδή με στην ίδια τιμή πήρες 13 κανάλια παραπάνω αλλά έχασες το φαξ. Περί ορέξεως...

----------


## sdikr

> Στην on με 28 κανάλια (δεν μέτρησα τα dtt και τα συνδρομητικά) και ψηφιακές ευκολίες, 37,52€.
> Αν θες και 1 ώρα προς κινητά +50sms, 48,95€ στο home office+tv (κι έχει και φαξ)
> 
> Στην forthnet με 41 κανάλια (start pack) + ψηφιακές ευκολίες +1 ώρα προς κινητά +50sms , μετά τον πρώτο χρόνο 48,64€. (+αγορά εξοπλισμού)
> 
> Δηλαδή με στην ίδια τιμή πήρες 13 κανάλια παραπάνω αλλά έχασες το φαξ. Περί ορέξεως...


τα ποιο πολλά από τα 41 της forthnet είναι δωρεάν για λήψη

----------


## beatnick

Το tv5 πλέον εκπέμπει σε 16:9. Σιγά σιγά γίνεται μετάβαση απ'ότι βλέπω. Αλλά πολύ σιγά. Είναι το 8ο από τα 47 κανάλια που εκπέμπει σε full screen.
Έχουμε και κάποια κανάλια που κάναν μετάβαση σε 16:9 αλλά αντί για full screen εμφανίζονται σε letterbox, όπως το euronews και το foxnews. Για το 2ο μίλησα με την on, και μου είπαν ότι το κανάλι μεταδίδει 16:9 SD, επικοινώνησα με το foxnews στο widescreensupport@foxnews.com και με γράψαν... μην πω που εδώ και 3 μήνες. Για κάποιο μαγικό λόγο πιστεύω την On λέει αλήθεια (αφού η fox με αγνωεί).
Αν θέλει κάποιος κι ενδιαφέρεται για το συγκεκριμένο κανάλι, ας τους στείλει επίσης e-mail μπας και ξυπνήσουν στην άλλη ήπειρο. Τουλάχιστον να πάρουμε κάποια απάντηση..

----------


## apostol70

Εκτός από letterbox στην Samsung που πήρα το Foxnews έχει και πολύ χαμηλό ήχο και για να το ακούσω ανεβάζω αρκετά την ένταση. Το έχει κανείς άλλος αυτό το πρόβλημα; Το tvbox το συνδέω με την HDMI.

Και άλλο ένα θέμα: Οι ταινίες του On Cinema κι αυτές σε letterbox, ουσιαστικά σε 4:3 διαστάσεις με αποτέλεσμα να βλέπω ένα μεγάλο μαύρο κάδρο γύρω γύρω

----------


## tsakman

"*ΣΕ ΛΙΓΕΣ ΜΕΡΕΣ Η ΟΝ TV ΘΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΟΝΤΑ ΣΑΣ ΑΝΑΝΕΩΜΕΝΗ ΚΑΙ ΜΕ ΝΕΟ ΦΙΛΙΚΟ ΜΕΝΟΥ.Η ΑΝΑΒΑΘΜΙΣΗ ΘΑ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΟΠΟΙΗΘΕΙ ΣΤΟΝ ΑΠΟΚΩΔΙΚΟΠΟΙΗΤΗ ΣΑΣ ΣΤΙΣ
28 ΑΠΡΙΛΙΟΥ ΜΕΤΑΞΥ 01:00-03:00 π.μ.*"


Από ανακοίνωση που εφανίζεται στην τηλεόραση με το άνοιγμα του αποκωδικοποιητή.

----------


## darax

Παρατήρησα σήμερα καί 2 αλλαγές στο ΟΝ Τv .     1.Το poker chan. Μπήκε στό premium πακέτο καί 2 μπήκε στό ON Rec. Το sbc chan.

----------


## beatnick

> Εκτός από letterbox στην Samsung που πήρα το Foxnews έχει και πολύ χαμηλό ήχο και για να το ακούσω ανεβάζω αρκετά την ένταση. Το έχει κανείς άλλος αυτό το πρόβλημα; Το tvbox το συνδέω με την HDMI.


Κι εμένα το ίδιο κανει, επίσης έχει παραμόρφωση ο ήχος στο tv5 για κλάσματα δευτερολέπτου, αν μετά από σιωπή μιλήσει κάποιος. (μαλλον θέμα codec)




> Και άλλο ένα θέμα: Οι ταινίες του On Cinema κι αυτές σε letterbox, ουσιαστικά σε 4:3 διαστάσεις με αποτέλεσμα να βλέπω ένα μεγάλο μαύρο κάδρο γύρω γύρω


Ας ελπίσουμε ότι θα το φτιάξουν με την ανανέωση  :Smile:

----------


## pirobola

Μετά από δύο μέρες off έγινα πάλι ΟΝ σε άλλον πάροχο.

Τα νέα μου στατιστικά

DSL Status:  	Connected
DSL Modulation Mode: 	ADSL2+
DSL Path Mode: 	Interleaved
Downstream Rate: 	10513 kbps
Upstream Rate: 	1021 kbps
Downstream Margin: 	6 db
Upstream Margin: 	7 db
Downstream Line Attenuation: 	34 db
Upstream Line Attenuation: 	8 db
Downstream Transmit Power: 	12 db
Upstream Transmit Power: 	21 db

Αυτό που μπορώ να πω για την ΟΝ είναι στο site το On Home Office το λέει για Επαγγελματίες , τώρα που το δίνει και σε ιδιώτες σφάλμα μεγάλο που δεν το αναφέρει ή που δεν το καταλαβαίνεις έτσι όπως το έχει.

Το μεγάλο θέμα είναι όμως να έχεις Εμπιστοσύνη σε αυτόν που είσαι και να σε υπολογίζει σε κάθε αλλαγή που σε αφορά. 
Όχι η σιωπή όπως έκανε με τα ελληνικά κανάλια και το on rec και καμία ενημέρωση. 
Ποιος μου λέει στο μέλλον αν κάνει κάτι παρόμοιο ? προς το παρόν είμαι σε νέο πάροχο και μετά από 12 μήνες βλέπουμε αν κάτι έχει αλλάξει.
48 ώρες έμεινα όπως έλεγε στο συμβόλαιο χωρίς internet και χωρίς εισερχόμενες δε στο τηλέφωνο που τους πήρα τρεις φορές έμεινα αναμονή μόνο 3 λεπτά.

Για αυτό υπάρχουν τα email για ενημέρωση όχι απλά να μας λένε έχετε και email από εμάς και να μας στέλνουν μόνο ενημέρωση για τις ταινείες.

----------


## beatnick

> Αυτό που μπορώ να πω για την ΟΝ είναι στο site το On Home Office το λέει για Επαγγελματίες , τώρα που το δίνει και σε ιδιώτες σφάλμα μεγάλο που δεν το αναφέρει ή που δεν το καταλαβαίνεις έτσι όπως το έχει.


Σε όλες τις εταιρίες μπορείς σαν ιδιώτης να αγοράσεις το εταιρικό πακέτο (δεν θα σου ζητήσουν καταστατικό εταιρίας).

........Auto merged post: beatnick πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 7 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> "*ΣΕ ΛΙΓΕΣ ΜΕΡΕΣ Η ΟΝ TV ΘΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΟΝΤΑ ΣΑΣ ΑΝΑΝΕΩΜΕΝΗ ΚΑΙ ΜΕ ΝΕΟ ΦΙΛΙΚΟ ΜΕΝΟΥ.Η ΑΝΑΒΑΘΜΙΣΗ ΘΑ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΟΠΟΙΗΘΕΙ ΣΤΟΝ ΑΠΟΚΩΔΙΚΟΠΟΙΗΤΗ ΣΑΣ ΣΤΙΣ*
> *28 ΑΠΡΙΛΙΟΥ ΜΕΤΑΞΥ 01:00-03:00 π.μ.*"
> 
> 
> Από ανακοίνωση που εφανίζεται στην τηλεόραση με το άνοιγμα του αποκωδικοποιητή.


 Αντε να δούμε  :Smile:  ελπίζω να δώ επιτέλους την ενοποίηση με την nova  :Smile:

----------


## tsakman

Εγώ γιατί πιστεύω ότι θα δούμε πιο πολλές ιντερνετικες εφαρμογες π.χ. youtube rss feeds internet radios κτλ....

----------


## darax

> Εγώ γιατί πιστεύω ότι θα δούμε πιο πολλές ιντερνετικες εφαρμογες π.χ. youtube rss feeds internet radios κτλ....


Πρέπει η  ανανέωση να είναι ουσιαστική καί όχι γιά τα μάτια ... άντε να δούμε  :Thinking:

----------


## tsakman

Ολα τα κανάλια της ΟΝ είναι αυτή την στιγμή ελεύθερα εκτός από το ενηλικο κανάλι και τα Discovery's που έχουν αφαιρεθεί προς το παρόν.

Επίσης νέες ταινίες στο ΟN Cinema

----------


## pirobola

Υπότιτλους σε κανένα βάλανε ή απλά αναμετάδοση γίνεται όπως πριν.

----------


## intech

> Υπότιτλους σε κανένα βάλανε ή απλά αναμετάδοση γίνεται όπως πριν.


Θα το μάθεις σε 12 μήνες... :Very Happy: 

Φίλε pirobola, αστειεύομαι, δεν είναι ευκολη η υλοποίηση με Υπότιτλους.
Θα σε παρακαλούσα, αν μπορείς, να μας λές τις εντυπώσεις σου, απο τον νέο πάροχο, αλλά κυρίως, μην σταματήσεις να "ποστάρεις" και εδώ.
Είναι πάντα δύσκολο να χάνεις την επαφή με φίλους και ελπίζω οτι με εσένα δεν θα συμβεί. :One thumb up:

----------


## apostol70

> Ολα τα κανάλια της ΟΝ είναι αυτή την στιγμή ελεύθερα εκτός από το ενηλικο κανάλι και τα Discovery's που έχουν αφαιρεθεί προς το παρόν.
> 
> Επίσης νέες ταινίες στο ΟN Cinema


Δηλαδή εμείς που πληρώνουμε το premium τζάμπα τους τα σκάμε;

----------


## ssotis

Από σημερα το απόγευμα το premioum πακέτο το βλέπω δωρεάν!!!! Άντε να βλέπουμε τις πολυπόθητες εξελίξεις...

----------


## intech

> Από σημερα το απόγευμα το premioum πακέτο το βλέπω δωρεάν!!!! Άντε να βλέπουμε τις πολυπόθητες εξελίξεις...


Με + 5 και κάτι Ευρώ.... :Thumb down:  :Thumb down:  :Thumb down:  :Thumb down:  :Thumb down:  :Thumb down:  :Thumb down: 

http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=386040

----------


## fanboysgotohell

> Δηλαδή εμείς που πληρώνουμε το premium τζάμπα τους τα σκάμε;


Ε δεν θα το πληρώνεις πλέον. Υπομονή λίγες ώρες ακόμα.  :Wink:

----------


## intech

ΟΚ αλλά τι γίνεται με το "όλα σε ένα"?......
ΟΙ διεθνείς προορισμοί?
Αν Το Αλλάξουν.. τότε.... :Thumb down:  :Thumb down:  :Thumb down: 
Γνωρίζεις κάτι?
Γιατί, αν γίνει αυτό πού σχεδ.....ν, bye bye ON...(σαν πάροχο εννοώ).

........Auto merged post: intech πρόσθεσε 16 λεπτά και 47 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Για να γίνω πιο σαφής...

Αρχικό μήνυμα από *Antre* ... 
 Αν κατάλαβα καλά, το μόνο που άλλαξε είναι τον εξοπλισμό, προσφέροντας mpeg4 αποκωδικοποιητή. 
 
Εγώ δεν κατάλαβα...
Εχω το ολα σε ενα, *35,49€,* από την αρχή της Ον.
Τώρα για τις ίδιες παροχές, θα πληρώνω ..*40,57€!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Ο συνδυασμός *ON Triple Play*, με μόνο *35,49€* το μήνα, προσφέρει τηλεφωνία με *απεριόριστες* αστικές και υπεραστικές κλήσεις, εξαιρετικά γρήγορο και απεριόριστο ADSL internet *έως 24 Mbps* και την ανανεωμένη *ON TV* με πρωτοποριακές υπηρεσίες τηλεόρασης. 
*Ο συνδυασμός ON Triple Play Unlimited, με μόνο 40,57€ το μήνα, προσφέρει απεριόριστη τηλεφωνία προς αστικούς, υπεραστικούς και 43 δημοφιλείς διεθνείς προορισμούς, εξαιρετικά γρήγορο και απεριόριστο ADSL internet έως 24 Mbps και την ανανεωμένη ON TV με πρωτοποριακές υπηρεσίες τηλεόρασης.*


*ΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕ*

Συγνώμη για το ύφος.

Υ.Γ. Η σιωπή των Αμνών..... :Cool:

----------


## beatnick

Ρε αντί να λέτε ότι σας κατέβει, για δωρεάν premium, περιμένετε λίγες μέρες ακριβώς να δούμε που το πάνε...
Κι άλλες φορές έτυχε να δούμε δωρεάν κάποια συνδρομητικά κανάλια, όταν κάναν έργα στη πλατφόρμα.
(Άσχετο κι εντελώς οφφ τόπικ, το premium εγώ το έχω δωρεάν, γιατί είμαι παλιός πελάτης, σας το λέω έτσι για να ζηλέψετε  :Razz:  )

----------


## intech

> Ρε αντί να λέτε ότι σας κατέβει, για δωρεάν premium, περιμένετε λίγες μέρες ακριβώς να δούμε που το πάνε...
> Κι άλλες φορές έτυχε να δούμε δωρεάν κάποια συνδρομητικά κανάλια, όταν κάναν έργα στη πλατφόρμα.
> (Άσχετο κι εντελώς οφφ τόπικ, το premium εγώ το έχω δωρεάν, γιατί είμαι παλιός πελάτης, σας το λέω έτσι για να ζηλέψετε  )


 
Η αλλαγή στην χρέωση στις διεθνείς κλήσεις, σε σχέση με το τι θα δίνει στην IPTV,  είναι το ζητούμενο!!!!!
ΦΟΥΣΚΑ.... :Thumb down:

----------


## vampira

> (Άσχετο κι εντελώς οφφ τόπικ, το premium εγώ το έχω δωρεάν, γιατί είμαι παλιός πελάτης, σας το λέω έτσι για να ζηλέψετε  )


Αυτό το σχόλιο είναι πραγματικά θεϊκό, γέλασα πολύ να 'σαι καλά φίλε beatnick  :ROFL:  :ROFL: 

@ intech : και εγώ έχω την ίδια απορία, τι θα πληρώνουμε εμείς οι παλιοσειρές. Αν και νομίζω ότι για μας δεν θα αλλάξει κάτι, ό,τι δίναμε θα δίνουμε.

Πάντως είναι αρκετά ενθαρρυντικό που κάτι κουνιέται στην Iptv μετά από πολύ μεγάλο διάστημα.

----------


## ghbgr

σήμερα από εδώ έμαθα και γω για την iptv και την νεα(?) τιμή. είμαι κ εγώ παλιοσειρά .. με τα σχετικά προνόμιά (premium for free) και τα σχετικά, αυτός είναι και ο λόγος που δεν ακύρωσα την iptv όταν χάσαμε το onrec κ τα ελληνικά κανάλια. αν δεν αλλάξει κατι σημαντικά στην iptv όμως.. ακόμα και να παραμείνει for free το premium .. δν πρόκειται να δείνω 40+ €, θα φύγει η tv γενικότερα από το πρόγραμμα μου.
ελπίζω η αλλαγές που ετοιμάζουν .. να αξίζουν τα 5 € πανω..

----------


## intech

> Αυτό το σχόλιο είναι πραγματικά θεϊκό, γέλασα πολύ να 'σαι καλά φίλε beatnick 
> 
> @ intech : και εγώ έχω την ίδια απορία, τι θα πληρώνουμε εμείς οι παλιοσειρές. Αν και νομίζω ότι για μας δεν θα αλλάξει κάτι, ό,τι δίναμε θα δίνουμε.
> 
> Πάντως είναι αρκετά ενθαρρυντικό που κάτι κουνιέται στην Iptv μετά από πολύ μεγάλο διάστημα.


 
Τι να πώ....
*Που πας καραβάκι με τέτοιον καιρό;*  :Very Happy: 


Ελπίζω να δώ, κάποια θετικά βήματα στην IPTV...

----------


## beatnick

Παιδιά ένα πράγμα δεν κατάλαβα, που το λέει ότι αλλάζουν οι τιμές;

........Auto merged post: beatnick πρόσθεσε 4 λεπτά και 28 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Πάντως εγώ συμφώνησα για 35€ για πάντα.

----------


## intech

> Παιδιά ένα πράγμα δεν κατάλαβα, που το λέει ότι αλλάζουν οι τιμές;
> 
> ........Auto merged post: beatnick πρόσθεσε 4 λεπτά και 28 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........
> 
> Πάντως εγώ συμφώνησα για 35€ για πάντα.


 
Με σύμβαση, που μετά απο ενα χρόνο, γίνεται..αορίστου..

........Auto merged post: intech πρόσθεσε 6 λεπτά και 6 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Αυτό το σχόλιο είναι πραγματικά θεϊκό, γέλασα πολύ να 'σαι καλά φίλε beatnick 
> 
> @ intech : και εγώ έχω την ίδια απορία, τι θα πληρώνουμε εμείς οι παλιοσειρές. Αν και νομίζω ότι για μας δεν θα αλλάξει κάτι, ό,τι δίναμε θα δίνουμε.
> 
> Πάντως είναι αρκετά ενθαρρυντικό που κάτι κουνιέται στην Iptv μετά από πολύ μεγάλο διάστημα.


Καλά είναι τα κουνήματα, αλλά το θέμα είναι, πόσο τα πληρώνεις... :Very Happy:

----------


## fanboysgotohell

Σαφώς και για τους υπάρχοντες συνδρομητές δεν αλλάζουν τα τιμολόγια (αντίθετα θα δουν περισσότερα κανάλια στην τηλεόραση τους).

----------


## cpnemo

> Σαφώς και για τους υπάρχοντες συνδρομητές δεν αλλάζουν τα τιμολόγια (αντίθετα θα δουν περισσότερα κανάλια στην τηλεόραση τους).


Αλήθεια πόσο σίγουροι είμαστε γι'αυτό?
Έτσι λέγαμε και για την αύξηση του ΦΠΑ αλλά την αρπάξαμε...... :Whistle:

----------


## beatnick

Άλλαξε εντελώς η σειρά των καναλιών (προς το καλύτερο). Άντε να μάθουμε την καινούργια σειρά τώρα, την είχα συνηθήσει εδώ και 3 χρόνια.
Έφυγε η νόβα (αναμενόμενο μιάς και είναι με την forthnet πλέον)
Τα κανάλια από 47 (αν θυμάμαι καλά) είναι πλέον 46.
Μπήκαν το cnbc και το blue hustler (της vivodi)
Εξαφανίστηκαν τα 24h (ισπανικό) kbs (κορεάτικο) yacht & sail (αθλητικό). (Γιατί;; )
Ποιά είναι δωρεάν και ποιά όχι δεν το βλέπω (αφού έχω premium).

----------


## lewton

> Ρε αντί να λέτε ότι σας κατέβει, για δωρεάν premium, περιμένετε λίγες μέρες ακριβώς να δούμε που το πάνε...


Φωνή βοώντος.
Αφού το έχει ανάγκη ο άλλος να τσαντιστεί, να κράξει, να φωνάξει, άσε τον κόσμο να εκτονωθεί.  :Razz:

----------


## cnp5

Η δική μου ερώτηση έχει να κάνει περισσότερο με τα discovery κανάλια... ελπίζω να μη φεύγουν γιατί στη σελίδα της On "Η ΝΕΑ ΕΠΟΧΗ ΤΗΣ ON TV", δεν αναφέρονται πουθενά... 

Η nova μάλλον οδεύει προς έξοδο από τη πλατφόρμα της On, όμως στο site της OnTV στην ενότητα "εξοπλισμός", συνεχίζει να αναφέρει:
_"Πρόσβαση σε όλα τα κανάλια της Nova χωρίς να απαιτείται επιπλέον εξοπλισμός."_
Επλιπλέον στη σελίδα "On TV channels" κάτω από τις σημειώσεις για τα συνδρομιτικά κανάλια αναφέρει:
_"Τα κανάλια της Nova παραμένουν διαθέσιμα για τους υφιστάμενους συνδρομητές τους."_

Έχω την εντύπωση ότι έχουν γίνει λίγο "κουλουβάχατα" τα πράγματα... μήπως θα πρέπει να ξεκαθαριστεί τι θα συμβεί στους υφηστάμενους συνδρομητές και σε ποιά πακέτα θα μεταφερθούν και φυσικά τι θα συμπεριλαμβάνουν αυτά;

Υποθέτω ότι οι πελάτες με το ακριβότερο πακέτο έως τώρα (Triple Play + On Premium + Πρόσθετες ψηφιακές ευκολίες τηλ.), θα μεταφερθούν στο Triple Play Unlimited με μείωση του κόστους από *35,59€ + 15,26€ + 1,93€ = 52,76€* σε *40,57€*...

Ας πάει κάποιος από την On στον αναλυτικό τιμοκατάλογο και να διορθώση ή να βεβαιώση ότι τελικά το On Triple Play Unlimited... έχει δωρεάν κλήσεις στο εξωτερικό. Στο site λέει "Δωρεάν απεριόριστες κλήσεις προς αστικούς, υπεραστικούς και 43 δημοφιλείς διεθνείς προορισμούς (On Top Zone)", ενώ στο pdf γράφει κάτω από την ενότητα On Triple Play Unlimited 0,0285€/λεπτό για τους On Top Zone προορισμούς.

Τέλος ένα ακόμα νέο κανάλι αναφέρεται στη σελίδα (δε το είδα στην OnTV το πρωί), το FLN (Fine Living Network).

Ξέχασα να πω ότι το OnRec επιμελώς δεν αναφέρεται πουθενά... έχει εξαφανιστεί από παντού. Συνεχίζει να υπάρχει (για την ώρα) στην OnTV με τα κανάλια ΕΤ1, ΝΕΤ, ΕΤ3 και SBC. Θα υποθέσω ότι σιγά σιγά πάει για κατάργηση...

----------


## pirobola

Κάποιος είπε ότι τον πήραν τηλέφωνο και ότι θα επανέλθουν τα ελληνικά κανάλια στο on rec μπορεί να το επαληθεύση κανένας ή του το είπαν για να μην φύγει.

----------


## ktas

> Κάποιος είπε ότι τον πήραν τηλέφωνο και ότι θα επανέλθουν τα ελληνικά κανάλια στο on rec μπορεί να το επαληθεύση κανένας ή του το είπαν για να μην φύγει.


Δεν ισχύει αυτό που είπε ο φίλος για το ONREC. Και εμένα με πήραν τηλέφωνο πριν λίγο για να με ενημερώσουν για τα νέα κανάλια, Digea κτλ. Σε ερώτηση μου για το ONREC, μου ανέφεραν ότι θα συνεχίσει να υπάρχει για τα τρία κρατικά συν το SBC (αν δεν κάνω λάθος έτσι μου το ανέφερε :Thinking: ), αλλά δεν προβλέπεται ONREC για τα μεγάλα ιδιωτικά, αφού δεν εκπέμπουν μέσω της ADSL σύνδεσης μας, αλλά κανονικά μέσω της κεραίας, χρησιμοποιούμε δηλαδή το STB σαν αποκωδικοποιητή mpeg4 (πράγμα πολύ καλό, δεδομένου ότι μας γλιτώνει και από το έξοδο αγοράς αποκωδικοποιητή  :One thumb up: , εάν η tv μας δεν υποστηρίζει τα ψηφιακά κανάλια)

........Auto merged post: ktas πρόσθεσε 5 λεπτά και 0 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> ΟΚ αλλά τι γίνεται με το "όλα σε ένα"?......
> ΟΙ διεθνείς προορισμοί?
> Αν Το Αλλάξουν.. τότε....
> Γνωρίζεις κάτι?
> Γιατί, αν γίνει αυτό πού σχεδ.....ν, bye bye ON...(σαν πάροχο εννοώ).
> 
> ........Auto merged post: intech πρόσθεσε 16 λεπτά και 47 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........
> 
> Για να γίνω πιο σαφής...
> ...


 

Εγώ στο τηλέφωνο που με πήραν το ρώτησα και αυτό. Καμία απολύτως αλλαγή στην χρέωση δεν θα γίνει σε αυτούς που είχαν το απλό όλα σε ένα. Η τιμή παραμένει η ίδια. Αντίθετα, θα υπάρξει μείωση σε όσους είχαν το premium που πλέον καταργείται.  :Respekt:

----------


## ghbgr

θετικό το γεγονός πως πλέον σίγουρα (κ επιβεβαιωμένα) θα τη δούμε ψηφιακά!
θετικό ότι δεν θα υπάρξουν αλλαγές στις χρεώσεις μας!!! είχα τρομάξει λίγο.. αλλΑαα ...

έτσι και μου πάρουν τα discovery θα θυμώσω πολύ  :Evil: 

όταν παω σπίτι θα ειναι το πρώτο που θα τσεκάρω!

----------


## pirobola

Αν και έχω φύγει από την παρέα σας δεν μπορώ να μην γράψω.

On Triple Play Unlimited €40,57
Δωρεάν απεριόριστες κλήσεις προς αστικούς, υπεραστικούς και 43 δημοφιλείς διεθνείς προορισμούς

On Triple Play €35,49
Αστική χρέωση για υπεραστικούς και 43 δημοφιλείς διεθνείς προορισμούς

Δηλαδή όσοι είχαν το όλα σε ένα με €35,49 που ανήκουν στο πρώτο ή στο δεύτερο γιατί μεν καμία αλλαγή στην χρέωση αλλά έχουμε αλλαγή σε υπηρεσία.

Αν δω την τιμή μάλλον στην δεύτερη επιλογή δηλαδή αφαίρεσαν υπηρεσία που ήταν δωρεάν γιατί για μένα δεν έχει σημασία παλιός καινούργιος όλοι την ίδια αντιμετώπιση πρέπει να έχουν.

Αντί για μπρος πάμε πίσω αστική χρέωση είχαμε παλιά σε κάθε κλήση που κάναμε ωραία και κινητά και sms μόνο με χρέωση πάλι κακός θα γίνω..

Στον καινούργιο που είμαι δύο μέρες τώρα το router μια χαρά παίζει κολλημένος στο 10 και κάτι με χωρίς κανένα restar.

----------


## adok13

sto on triple play sto site της on λεει:
1) Δωρεάν απεριόριστες κλήσεις προς αστικούς και υπεραστικούς προορισμούς
2)Αστική χρέωση για υπεραστικούς και 43 δημοφιλείς διεθνείς προορισμούς 


τελικα τι ισχυει για τους υπεραστικους,δωρεαν ή με αστικη χρεωση; :Evil:

----------


## cnp5

> sto on triple play sto site της on λεει:
> 1) Δωρεάν απεριόριστες κλήσεις προς αστικούς και υπεραστικούς προορισμούς
> 2)Αστική χρέωση για υπεραστικούς και 43 δημοφιλείς διεθνείς προορισμούς 
> 
> 
> τελικα τι ισχυει για τους υπεραστικους,δωρεαν ή με αστικη χρεωση;


Κάτω κάτω, σε αυτή τη σελίδα αυτή, αναφέρει ότι:
"Ο συνδυασμός Όλα σε ένα παραμένει διαθέσιμος για τους υφιστάμενους συνδρομητές του."
Λογικά οι υφηστάμενοι πελάτες στο "Όλα σε ένα" δεν αλλάζουν καθεστώς. 
Αν έχεις τα συνδρομητικά κανάλια/πακέτα ή το Premium θα έχεις μείωση στο λογαριασμό σου (λογικά... επιβεβαίωση δεν έχω). 
Μια ποιο αναλυτική ανακοίνωση από την On θα έλυνε το θέμα. Η ανακοίνωση που βγήκε αφορά τα νέα πακέτα της On, για νέους πελάτες και τις αλλαγές στο "καθεστώς" της OnTV...

----------


## pirobola

Ανάλογα το πακέτο που έχεις επιλέξει το λέει ξεκάθαρα από ότι φαίνεται όμως το παλιό όλα σε ένα ποια λίγη έχουν μείνει να το έχουν.

Άσε που αυτή που το έχουν ποια είναι εκλοβισμένη να μην κάνουν καμία κίνηση γιατί αν φύγουν και θέλουν να ξανά γυρίσουν θα το πληρώνουν παραπάνω.

Μην πω πάλι που είναι ο χρόνος για τα κινητά που είναι μερικά sms δώρο τίποτα γιατί απλά θεωρούν ότι για αυτά που προσφέρουν πληρώνεις λίγα.

Δεν πειράζει όπως έχω πει συνδρομητής είναι ένας αλλά εταιρείες πολλές αυτό να μην το ξεχνάνε.

Το μόνο καλό που είδα είναι ότι ποια η προσφορά είναι για 12 μήνες σε μειωμένο πάγιο και όχι λίγους μήνες που ήταν πριν.

Η μόνη λύση κάθε 12 μήνες αλλαγή σε νέο αφού αυτό θέλουνε αυτό θα λάβουν, η μετακίνηση η δική μου το μόνο που είχα σαν πρόβλημα 48 ώρες χωρίς internet και χωρίς εισερχόμενες όπως έλεγε και το συμβόλαιο αλλα κέρδισα πολλά σαν νέος συνδρομητής.

----------


## adok13

αν θελω να παρω το πακετο triple play τι ισχυει;
χρεωνονται οι υπεραστικες ή οχι;
http://www.on.gr/on/residential/on_t...ay/on3play.jsp
ειναι απιστευτοι οι ανθρωποι.στο 1) γραφει δωρεαν και στο 2) με στικη χρεωση.
τους εχει φαει μου φενεται......

----------


## ghbgr

ένα τηλέφωνο στην ον .. και θα μάθουμε τι ισχύει και για μας. 

οι αλλαγές που έγιναν .. από οτι κατάλαβα..χωρίζουν το triple play σε 2 πακέτα.. σύμφωνα με χρέωση στις κλήσεις.
όσοι είμαστε ήδη στην ον .. δεν αλλάζει κατι .. όμως γίνεται η αναβάθμιση στου tv box? εγω δεν είμαι σπίτι .. μεχρι τις 4 το πρωι δεν είχε αλλάξει τπτ.

----------


## adok13

αν εβαζε το ονρεκ παλι,θα μιλαγαμε για μια καλη προσφορα.
αλλα τωρα να πληρωνω 10ευρω παραπανω για καναλια free to air δεν παιζει. :Thumb down: 
ας περιμενουμε τον οτε να δουμε τι θα κανει,γιατι forthnet δεν προκειται ποτε να πληρωσω στη ζωη μου τους λησταρχους.

----------


## vfragos

Τα κανάλια του discovery έχουν εξαφανιστεί.... :Thumb down:

----------


## tsakman

Στο EPG της ΟΝ υπάρχουν κανονικά τα Discovery

Η απορία μου ειναι μιας και έχω το free πακέτο της ΟΝ,όταν πάω στο προσθήκη πακέτου γιατί μου βγάζει

Silver πακέτο
ΟΝ TV Games Service
Multiplex Service

χωρίς να τα έχω πληρώσει με αποτέλεσμα να τα βλέπω όλα εκτός από Discovery και Dorcel


Βέβαια η αναβάθμιση έτσι όπως το βλέπω εγώ δεν έχει τελειώσει ακόμα


Αλλάξανε το τι είναι συνδρομητικό και τι όχι
http://www.ontelecoms.com/ontv/channels.jsp

----------


## pirobola

Έχω πήγα στην forthnet  και μέχρι τώρα δεν είχα κανένα πρόβλημα ας κάτι αλλάξει θα σας πω.

Αλλά αυτό που γίνεται στην ΟN μόνο αυτή το κάνουν δηλαδή να αφαιρούν υπηρεσίες και για τις ίδιες υπηρεσίες δύο τιμές.

Μάλλον έχουν χάσει την μπάλα γιατί ίδιο αυτοκίνητο σε ίδιο δρόμο αλλά ο οδηγός πληρώνει διαφορετικά αν είναι μέσα και ξανά διαφορετικά αν βγει και ξανά μπει παράλογο.

Η χαμένη στην υπόθεση είναι όσοι έχουν το όλα σε ένα γιατί κάθε κίνηση που κάνουν την πληρώνουν. 
Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω κάτι όμως αφού αλλάζεις πακέτο και για 12 μήνες έχεις νέο συμβόλαιο γιατί δεν ισχύει η προσφορά που δίνουν στους νέους.

Δηλαδή γιατί μόνο για νέους συνδρομητές και όχι για αυτούς που κάνουν νέο συμβόλαιο για ακόμα 12 μήνες σε αλλαγή μάλλον όλα δικά τους τα θέλουν.

----------


## ckbond

> ...Αλλά αυτό που γίνεται στην ΟN μόνο αυτή το κάνουν δηλαδή να αφαιρούν υπηρεσίες και για τις ίδιες υπηρεσίες δύο τιμές.
> 
> Μάλλον έχουν χάσει την μπάλα γιατί ίδιο αυτοκίνητο σε ίδιο δρόμο αλλά ο οδηγός πληρώνει διαφορετικά αν είναι μέσα και ξανά διαφορετικά αν βγει και ξανά μπει παράλογο...


Μπορείς σε παρακαλώ να μου υποδείξεις σε ποιες δύο υπηρεσίες αναφέρεσαι???

----------


## fanboysgotohell

> Αλήθεια πόσο σίγουροι είμαστε γι'αυτό?
> Έτσι λέγαμε και για την αύξηση του ΦΠΑ αλλά την αρπάξαμε......


Είμαστε. Δεν ξέρω τι διάβαζες για το ΦΠΑ εδώ μέσα αλλά ποτέ δεν ανέφερα ότι δεν θα αυξηθούν οι τιμές. Όπως βέβαια έγινε και σε όλες τις εταιρείες.

----------


## cnp5

> Τα κανάλια του discovery έχουν εξαφανιστεί....


Το πρωί (8:30) που δοκίμασα, τα Discovery Science, Discovery World και Travel & Living υπήρχαν αλλά σε άλλες θέσεις.

----------


## tsakman

> Το πρωί (8:30) που δοκίμασα, τα Discovery Science, Discovery World και Travel & Living υπήρχαν αλλά σε άλλες θέσεις.


Θέσεις 83 84 85,μέχρι στιγμής εμφανίσημα μόνο στο Τηλεοπτικο πρόγραμμα>Ντοκιμαντερ

----------


## pirobola

Μάλλον δεν το έγραψα σωστά πριν.

Ανήκω στο όλα σε ένα με όλα δωρεάν τις κλήσης και πληρώνω τώρα €35,49 και έχω και το Οn Top Zone*** δωρεάν σαν παλιός εγκλωβισμένος συνδρομητής.

Αν φύγω και αλλάξω πακέτο και θέλω να το ξανά πάρω έχει ποια €40,57 με το Οn Top Zone*** δωρεάν δηλαδή για ίδιες υπηρεσίες διαφορετική τιμή.

Τελικά το όλα σε ένα από 35 πήγε 35,49 και έφτασε τελικά €40,57.

Αυτή που έχουν το όλα σε ένα με 35,49 τώρα τι παίζεται με το Οn Top Zone***.

----------


## ckbond

Ε ναι τώρα το έγραψες καθαρά το κατάλαβα και συμφωνώ μαζί σου...

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την διευκρίνηση... :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## cnp5

> ...
> 
> Ας πάει κάποιος από την On στον αναλυτικό τιμοκατάλογο και να διορθώση ή να βεβαιώση ότι τελικά το On Triple Play Unlimited... έχει δωρεάν κλήσεις στο εξωτερικό. Στο site λέει "Δωρεάν απεριόριστες κλήσεις προς αστικούς, υπεραστικούς και 43 δημοφιλείς διεθνείς προορισμούς (On Top Zone)", ενώ στο pdf γράφει κάτω από την ενότητα On Triple Play Unlimited 0,0285€/λεπτό για τους On Top Zone προορισμούς.
> 
> ...


Μόλις άλλαξε το pdf, και γράφει ότι το On Triple Play Unlimited έχει δωρεάν κλήσεις στις On Top Zone χώρες. 
Στη σελίδα www.ontv.gr στη κατηγορία κανάλια ON, στα συνδρομητικά υπάρχει μόνο το Dorcel TV και στα ελεύθερα κανάλι τα

Fox lifeWorld FashionMAD TVFLNZone RealityPocker TVeuronewsAl Jazeera InternationalFox NewsBloombergCNBCFrance24DWRTeurosporteurosport2ESPN ClassicESPN AmericaExtreme Sports ChannelNational Geographic WildNational Geographic MusicBaby TVJimJamRTR PlanetaRAI UNOTV5ZDFTVERECORD TVBlue Hustler

Δε θέλω να χάσω τα Discovery World και Science!!!  :Sad:  Μαζί με το National Geographic Wild ήταν τα μόνα που έβλεπα σε καθημερινή βάση. Τουλάχιστον, αν τα βγάλουν... να φέρουν και το FX!

----------


## tsakman

40,57€:
*Δωρεάν απεριόριστες κλήσεις* προς αστικούς, υπεραστικούς και *43 δημοφιλείς διεθνείς προορισμούς*

35,49€:
Δωρεάν απεριόριστες κλήσεις προς αστικούς  και υπεραστικούς προορισμούς
*Αστική χρέωση* για *43 δημοφιλείς διεθνείς προορισμούς*

----------


## ktas

> Μάλλον δεν το έγραψα σωστά πριν.
> 
> Ανήκω στο όλα σε ένα με όλα δωρεάν τις κλήσης και πληρώνω τώρα €35,49 και έχω και το Οn Top Zone*** δωρεάν σαν παλιός εγκλωβισμένος συνδρομητής.
> 
> Αν φύγω και αλλάξω πακέτο και θέλω να το ξανά πάρω έχει ποια €40,57 με το Οn Top Zone*** δωρεάν δηλαδή για ίδιες υπηρεσίες διαφορετική τιμή.
> 
> Τελικά το όλα σε ένα από 35 πήγε 35,49 και έφτασε τελικά €40,57.
> 
> Αυτή που έχουν το όλα σε ένα με 35,49 τώρα τι παίζεται με το Οn Top Zone***.


Ρε συ φίλε, δεν καταλαβαίνω κάτι. Γιατί θεωρείς τον εαυτό σου εγκλωβισμένο; Έχεις πλέον ένα σωρό καλούδια με την παλιά τιμή. Αν φύγεις από την ΟΝ και επανέλθεις, προφανώς και θα πάρεις κάποιο καινούριο πακέτο με την καινούρια τιμή. Τι περιμένεις δηλαδή από μια εταιρεία; Αν αποφασίσεις δηλαδή εσύ να φύγεις τώρα και να γυρίσεις μετά από 2 χρόνια, θα απαιτήσεις την παλιά τιμή;

Όσον αφορά την ερώτηση σου για το 35,49 vs το On Top Zone, φυσικά και το έχουν το πακέτο όπως το είχανε. Είπαμε, δεν αλλάζει κάτι. Ότι είχες με την παλιά τιμή, εξακολουθείς να το έχεις, plus τα καινούρια καλούδια της IPTV.

........Auto merged post: ktas πρόσθεσε 4 λεπτά και 2 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Μόλις άλλαξε το pdf, και γράφει ότι το On Triple Play Unlimited έχει δωρεάν κλήσεις στις On Top Zone χώρες. 
> Στη σελίδα www.ontv.gr στη κατηγορία κανάλια ON, στα συνδρομητικά υπάρχει μόνο το Dorcel TV και στα ελεύθερα κανάλι τα
> 
> Fox lifeWorld FashionMAD TVFLNZone RealityPocker TVeuronewsAl Jazeera InternationalFox NewsBloombergCNBCFrance24DWRTeurosporteurosport2ESPN ClassicESPN AmericaExtreme Sports ChannelNational Geographic WildNational Geographic MusicBaby TVJimJamRTR PlanetaRAI UNOTV5ZDFTVERECORD TVBlue Hustler
> Δε θέλω να χάσω τα Discovery World και Science!!!  Μαζί με το National Geographic Wild ήταν τα μόνα που έβλεπα σε καθημερινή βάση. Τουλάχιστον, αν τα βγάλουν... να φέρουν και το FX!


Πήρα και ρώτησα παιδιά για τα discovery γιατί και εγώ τα παρακαλουθώ μανιωδώς. Υπάρχουν καλά νέα. Όσοι τα είχανε, είτε ως μέρος του premium είτε ως ξεχωριστή αγορά, θα εξακολουθούν να τα έχουν κανονικά. Απλά δεν είναι πλέον διαθέσιμα για αγορά σε νέους συνδρομητές.

----------


## ghbgr

thanx *ktas*. πολύ όμορφα τα νέα σου .

----------


## cnp5

> ... 
> Πήρα και ρώτησα παιδιά για τα discovery γιατί και εγώ τα παρακαλουθώ μανιωδώς. Υπάρχουν καλά νέα. Όσοι τα είχανε, είτε ως μέρος του premium είτε ως ξεχωριστή αγορά, θα εξακολουθούν να τα έχουν κανονικά. Απλά δεν είναι πλέον διαθέσιμα για αγορά σε νέους συνδρομητές.


Πολύ καλά νέα πραγματικά!  :Smile:

----------


## nothing

> Πήρα και ρώτησα παιδιά για τα discovery γιατί και εγώ τα παρακαλουθώ μανιωδώς. Υπάρχουν καλά νέα. Όσοι τα είχανε, είτε ως μέρος του premium είτε ως ξεχωριστή αγορά, θα εξακολουθούν να τα έχουν κανονικά. Απλά δεν είναι πλέον διαθέσιμα για αγορά σε νέους συνδρομητές.


περιεργο καπως ομως αυτο μου φαινεται....
τι δηλαδη θα υπαρχουν για λιγους?
τι εξυπηρετει αυτο?
τα ρωταω γιατι δεν ειναι λογικο να πληρωνει η εταιρεια κατι που δε θα το πουλαει αλλα θα το βλεπουν μονο οι παλιοι (μιας και τα δικαιωματα τα πληρωνει ουτως ή αλλως) εκτος και αν σχεδιαζει κατι αλλο να γινει με αυτα για τους καινουργιους...

----------


## ghbgr

μόλις γύρισα σπίτι. έχουν γίνει αλλαγές στην σειρά των καναλιών. τα discovery υπάρχουν  :Superman:  κανονκά στις θέσεις 83 84 85 (όπως είπε και ο φίλος πιο πάνω). το μενού μου φαίνεται το ίδιο .. εκτός αν δεν έχω βρει ακόμα διαφορές.

----------


## pirobola

Πάντως στο όλα σε ένα χρόνο στα κινητά έχουν τσακωθεί και δεν δίνουν άσε και κανένα sms ούτε λόγος.

Ελπίζω μην παρεξηγηθεί κανένας που γράφω ενώ έχω φύγει.
Αυτό που εννοώ είναι ότι παλιά οι ανάγκες ήταν η τηλεόραση τώρα οι ανάγκες δεν είναι μόνο η τηλεόραση αλλά κάποια στιγμή παίρνεις και κανά κινητό στέλνεις και κανένα sms.

Θα έμενα στην ON και θα πήγαινα στο πακέτο με το On Home Office αλλά θυμήθηκα την εποχή με το On rec και τα ελληνικά κανάλια όπως παίχτηκε και είπα να δοκιμάσω αλλού.

Τόσο καιρό έμεινα αναμονή μην πως επανέλθουν είδα μια ευκαιρία κάπου αλλού γιατί να αλλάξεις πακέτο στην ΟΝ δεν είναι ευκαιρία.

Ευκαιρία τώρα είναι μόνο για νέους συνδρομητές που παίρνουν δώρο μείωση παγίου για 12 μήνες.

----------


## vfragos

> Θέσεις 83 84 85,μέχρι στιγμής εμφανίσημα μόνο στο Τηλεοπτικο πρόγραμμα>Ντοκιμαντερ


Αυτό είναι σίγουρο ; Είχες το πακέτο premium μήπως ; Εγώ έχω μόνο 81 & 82 national geographic wild & nat. geo. music αντίστοιχα. Τα δοκίμασες και παίζουν κανονικά;
Και στην σελίδα τους στο ontv, τα discovery δεν αναφέρονται πουθένα. :Thinking:

----------


## tsakman

Δεν το είχα και ούτε το έχω.Όπως ειπα δεν μου τα εμφανίζει ως κανάλια αλλά μου εμφανίζει μόνο το epg τους στις θέσεις που είπα αν μπεις στο μενου της ον

----------


## vfragos

> Πολύ καλά νέα πραγματικά!


Που είναι τα καλά νέα, όσοι θέλουν να τα προσθέσουν και να πλήρωνουν αυτά τα 5€ ευρώ παραπάνω δεν μπορούν....εντελώς άκυρο μου φαίνεται θα έπρεπε να δίνουν την επιλογή. :Thumb down:

----------


## darax

Mε το ΟΝ mulτiplex τί γίνεται ?  Ρωτώ γιατί βλέπω χρέωση στόν νέο τιμοκατάλογο 7,90 ευρώ ...

----------


## vfragos

Εμένα ούτε εκεί μου τα εμφανίζει...τρείς λαλούν και δυο χορεύουν....

----------


## tsakman

> Mε το ΟΝ mulτiplex τί γίνεται ?  Ρωτώ γιατί βλέπω χρέωση στόν νέο τιμοκατάλογο 7,90 ευρώ ...


Για μπες στο μενου προσθήκη πακέτου να δεις τι γράφει

----------


## cnp5

Νομίζω ότι τα discovery θα είναι διαθέσιμα (για πόσο καιρό δε ξέρω), μόνο σε όσους είχαν αγοράσει τα πακέτα Discovery ή On Premium. Για τους άλλους θα ισχύει ότι και στους νέους, δηλαδή τα Discovery δε θα είναι διαθέσιμα. 
Ελπίζω τις επόμενες ημέρες να μάθουμε περισσότερα για το θέμα αυτό.

----------


## ktas

Ωπ, παίδες, για κοιτάξτε τι τσίμπησα εδώ. Φαίνεται ότι μας διαβάζουν εκεί στην ΟΝ. Με αυτό νομίζω ότι λύνονται όλες μας οι απορίες. Είναι πάνω κάτω αυτά που συζητάμε και ξεκαθαρίζονται πολλά πράγματα.

http://www.on.gr/on/tv/index.jsp στο κάτω μέρος της σελίδας έχει ένα μπλε πλαίσιο με μια ανακοίνωση.

Το παραθέτω και εδώ:  http://www.on.gr/on/DownloadServlet?...ent_280410.pdf

----------


## kouliss

Καλή η ανακοίνωση αλλά δεν αναφέρει τίποτα για τις Διεθνής Κλήσεις του Όλα σε ένα.!

----------


## fanboysgotohell

> Καλή η ανακοίνωση αλλά δεν αναφέρει τίποτα για τις Διεθνής Κλήσεις του Όλα σε ένα.!


Τι ακριβώς να αναφέρει δηλαδή;;;

----------


## ktas

> Καλή η ανακοίνωση αλλά δεν αναφέρει τίποτα για τις Διεθνής Κλήσεις του Όλα σε ένα.!


Τι θα έπρεπε να αναφέρει δηλαδή; Τα αυτονόητα; Αφού το λέει ξεκάθαρα. Το Όλα σε ένα παραμένει στην παλιά του τιμή. Και επιπλέον έχεις και έξτρα υπηρεσίες στην IPTV. Δεν λέει κάπου ότι κόβονται κάποιες από τις υπηρεσίες που είχες.

----------


## intech

Εχθές, φώναζα (ισως κάπως εντονα, ειναι αλήθεια), για το τι σημαίνουν αυτές οι αλλαγές και πως μας επηρειάζουν.
*Φυσικά χλευάστηκα....*
Τελικά γιατί δεν βγάζει η ΟΝ μια ανακοίνωση με διευκρινήσεις, αντί να αλλάζει το περιεχόμενο των pdf....και την ιστοσελίδα, κάθε λίγο?
Τι να πώ..... :Thinking:

----------


## adok13

παιδια απτα καναλια που εχει η on,παιχνηδια εχει κανεna live;
π.χ. το rai uno βαζει κανα παιχνηδι απο το championato;
επειδη παιζω κανα στοιχηματακι γιαυτο ρωταω. :Razz:

----------


## intech

> Τι θα έπρεπε να αναφέρει δηλαδή; Τα αυτονόητα; Αφού το λέει ξεκάθαρα. Το Όλα σε ένα παραμένει στην παλιά του τιμή. Και επιπλέον έχεις και έξτρα υπηρεσίες στην IPTV. Δεν λέει κάπου ότι κόβονται κάποιες από τις υπηρεσίες που είχες.


ΑΝΑΚΟΙΝΩΣΗ !!! οχι γράφω ..ξεγράφω στην ιστοσελίδα!!!!!!!

----------


## ktas

> ΑΝΑΚΟΙΝΩΣΗ !!! οχι γράφω ..ξεγράφω στην ιστοσελίδα!!!!!!!


Αφού είπαμε, έβγαλε ανακοινωση

http://www.on.gr/on/tv/index.jsp[/URL] στο κάτω μέρος της σελίδας έχει ένα μπλε πλαίσιο με μια ανακοίνωση.
Το παραθέτω και εδώ:  http://www.on.gr/on/DownloadServlet?p1=CwsDocumentsMultilingual&p2=document&p3=docName&p4=announcement_280410.pdf&p5=String&p6=announcement_  280410.pdf[/URL]

----------


## treli@ris

Απο ελληνικα καναλια ποια εχει, εκτος των επιγειων ψηφιακων;

----------


## vfragos

> Τι θα έπρεπε να αναφέρει δηλαδή; Τα αυτονόητα; Αφού το λέει ξεκάθαρα. Το Όλα σε ένα παραμένει στην παλιά του τιμή. Και επιπλέον έχεις και έξτρα υπηρεσίες στην IPTV. Δεν λέει κάπου ότι κόβονται κάποιες από τις υπηρεσίες που είχες.


Φίλε μου εάν πρόσεχες καλύτερα θα έβλεπες ότι στο pdf που έδωσες λίνκ θα παρατηρούσες ότι εντέχνως δέν αναφέρονται καθόλου στην τηλεφωνία. Αν τώρα πάς απο πάνω ακριβώς και κλικάρεις στο on triple play που αντιστοιχεί στο προηγούμενο "όλα σε ένα" θα δείς ότι τώρα οι διεθνής κλήσεις χρεώνονται με αστική κλίση ενώ πρίν δεν..... 
Άρα στην ουσία σου δίνουν μερικά κανάλια παραπάνω free αλλά σου χρεώνουν τις διεθνής. Αυτά για να ξέρουμε τι λέμε και για να μην μας περνάνε για βλάκες, απλά προσπαθούν να το περάσουν όσο πιο απρατήρητα γίνεται.

----------


## intech

> Αφού είπαμε, έβγαλε ανακοινωση
> 
> http://www.on.gr/on/tv/index.jsp[/URL] στο κάτω μέρος της σελίδας έχει ένα μπλε πλαίσιο με μια ανακοίνωση.
> Το παραθέτω και εδώ: http://www.on.gr/on/DownloadServlet?p1=CwsDocumentsMultilingual&p2=document&p3=docName&p4=announcement_280410.pdf&p5=String&p6=announcement_  280410.pdf[/URL]


πριν απο λίγα λεπτά ..μετά απο τον χαμό και πίεση!!!!!!
Ερε...τι να πώ.
Βαράτε με, αλλά τα συμφέροντα των χρηστών, όσο μπορώ και αντέχω, τα Θεωρώ απόλυτη προτεραιότητα...

----------


## ktas

> Φίλε μου εάν πρόσεχες καλύτερα θα έβλεπες ότι στο pdf που έδωσες λίνκ θα παρατηρούσες ότι εντέχνως δέν αναφέρονται καθόλου στην τηλεφωνία. Αν τώρα πάς απο πάνω ακριβώς και κλικάρεις στο on triple play που αντιστοιχεί στο προηγούμενο "όλα σε ένα" θα δείς ότι τώρα οι διεθνής κλήσεις χρεώνονται με αστική κλίση ενώ πρίν δεν..... 
> Άρα στην ουσία σου δίνουν μερικά κανάλια παραπάνω free αλλά σου χρεώνουν τις διεθνής. Αυτά για να ξέρουμε τι λέμε και για να μην μας περνάνε για βλάκες, απλά προσπαθούν να το περάσουν όσο πιο απρατήρητα γίνεται.


Λάθος μεγάλο κάνεις φίλε μου και καλό είναι να μην παραπληροφορούμε έτσι τον κόσμο. Καταρχάς ποιος σου είπε ότι το προηγούμενο όλα σε ένα αντιστοιχεί στο καινούριο triple play; ΚΑΝΕΙΣ. Εάν έκανες ένα κόπο να ρωτήσεις (όπως έκανα εγώ) θα ενημερωνόσουνα για αυτό ακριβώς που σου λέω. Ότι δηλαδή το Όλα σε ένα (το παλιό) παραμένει ως έχει και παίρνει επιπλέον και τα παραπάνω κανάλια. Για τους καινούριους συνδρομητές υπάρχουν 2 ας πούμε όλα σε ένα, με ονομασία πλέον triple play και διαφορετική τιμή ανάλογα με το τι προσφέρουν.

Εξάλλου Κυριακή κοντή γιορτή. Θα πάρεις κάποια στιγμή τον λογαριασμό σου. Ένα δεις διαφορά, εδώ είμαστε να χλευάσουμε παρέα την ΟΝ. Δεν θα δεις όμως, για αυτό λίγο ψυχραιμία.

----------


## cnp5

> παιδια απτα καναλια που εχει η on,παιχνηδια εχει κανεna live;
> π.χ. το rai uno βαζει κανα παιχνηδι απο το championato;
> επειδη παιζω κανα στοιχηματακι γιαυτο ρωταω.


Το Rai uno κάθε φορά που έχει αθλητικό γεγονός (formula 1, champions league κτλ, δε ξέρω αν έχει το campionato), παγώνει η εικόνα του και εμφανίζετε η κάρτα μη διάθεσης του καναλιού. Ο λόγος είναι απλός, το Rai δεν έχει δικαίωμα μετάδοσης των αγώνων εκτός Ιταλίας.

Για τη τηλεφωνία και τις δωρεάν κλήσεις στο παλιό πακέτο "Όλα σε ένα" δε νομίζω να αλλάζει τίποτα. Υποθέτω ότι τα νέα πακέτα είναι σε ισχύει για νέους πελάτες και για παλιούς μόνο αν θέλουν να μεταφερθούν σε ένα από αυτά.

----------


## pirobola

Καλά είπα εγώ ότι παλιός = εγκλωβισμένος

----------


## adok13

> Το Rai uno κάθε φορά που έχει αθλητικό γεγονός (formula 1, champions league κτλ, δε ξέρω αν έχει το campionato), παγώνει η εικόνα του και εμφανίζετε η κάρτα μη διάθεσης του καναλιού. Ο λόγος είναι απλός, το Rai δεν έχει δικαίωμα μετάδοσης των αγώνων εκτός Ιταλίας.
> 
> Για τη τηλεφωνία και τις δωρεάν κλήσεις στο παλιό πακέτο "Όλα σε ένα" δε νομίζω να αλλάζει τίποτα. Υποθέτω ότι τα νέα πακέτα είναι σε ισχύει για νέους πελάτες και για παλιούς μόνο αν θέλουν να μεταφερθούν σε ένα από αυτά.


οπος μεσω δορυφορου δηλαδη.αρα δεν πανε να χεστουνε,σιγα μην πληρωνω 10 ευρω παραπανω για να βλεπω 30 free to air καναλια.δεν βαζω ενα δορυφορικο να βλεπω 1000 free to air τσαμπα;me τετοια καναλια καλητερα να το κλεισει το μαγαζι.... :Thumb down:

----------


## pirobola

Το παραθέτω αν και δεν λέει ξεχωριστά πόσο η On Telecoms και πόσο η Vivodi για να βγάλουμε κανένα ποιο καλό συμπέρασμα το πως πάνε τα πράγματα αν και φαίνεται μονο 2.000.

1,1 εκατ. οι συνδέσεις LLU
Αρκετά σημαντική φαίνεται πως ήταν η άνοδος στις συνδέσεις LLU κατά το α’ τρίμηνο του 2010. Σύμφωνα με την εφημερίδα Ναυτεμπορική, στο τέλος Μαρτίου υπήρχαν 1.100.500 ενεργές LLU συνδέσεις, αριθμός αυξημένος κατά περίπου 113.000 σε σχέση με το τέλος του 2009. Ο αριθμός των νέων συνδέσεων κατά το α’ τρίμηνο της τρέχουσας χρονιάς είναι αρκετά υψηλός και δείχνει ότι οι ανταγωνιστές του ΟΤΕ άρχισαν εκ νέου να αυξάνουν τα μερίδια τους εις βάρος του. Είναι ενδεικτικό ότι το μερίδιο του ΟΤΕ στο ADSL συνεχίζει να βαίνει μειούμενο, σύμφωνα τουλάχιστον με τις υπάρχουσες ενδείξεις.

Σύμφωνα με το δημοσίευμα της Ναυτεμπορικής, πρώτη σε αριθμό νέων συνδέσεων ήταν αυτό το τρίμηνο η Forthnet, η οποία από τις 318.000 ενεργές LLU συνδέσεις ανέβηκε στις 360.000. Η Hellas Online είχε ένα σχετικά καλό τρίμηνο με περίπου 30.000 νέες συνδέσεις, φθάνοντας στις 310.000 συνολικά. Στην τρίτη θέση στο σύνολο είναι η Wind (Tellas) που δείχνει να έχει σχετικά αφυπνιστεί, η οποία είχε 17.000 νέες συνδέσεις και έφθασε στις 214.000 συνολικά. Στα ίδια επίπεδα κινήθηκε το σχήμα On Telecoms – Vivodi με 130.000 συνδέσεις (από 128.000), ενώ εξαιρετική επίδοση είχε η Cyta με 24.000 νέες συνδέσεις (76.000 έναντι 52.000).

----------


## oxyd

> Το παραθέτω αν και δεν λέει ξεχωριστά πόσο η On Telecoms και πόσο η Vivodi για να βγάλουμε κανένα ποιο καλό συμπέρασμα το πως πάνε τα πράγματα αν και φαίνεται μονο 2.000. [...]


Τι σχέση έχει αυτό που παραθέτεις με το θέμα της τηλεόρασης;

----------


## pirobola

Για να μην ανοίγω άλλο post το έγραψα εδώ αλλά βγαίνει ένα μικρό συμπέρασμα ότι η ΟΝ έχει μείνει λίγο πίσω και ας έχει και τηλεόραση.

Γνώμη μου πάντως είναι ότι αν άλλος είχε αυτά τα εργαλεία που έχει η ΟΝ και είχε άλλη πολιτική θα είχε σαρώση την αγορά.

----------


## tsagod

> Καλά είπα εγώ ότι παλιός = εγκλωβισμένος





> Για να μην ανοίγω άλλο post το έγραψα εδώ αλλά βγαίνει ένα μικρό συμπέρασμα ότι η ΟΝ έχει μείνει λίγο πίσω και ας έχει και τηλεόραση.
> 
> Γνώμη μου πάντως είναι ότι αν άλλος είχε αυτά τα εργαλεία που έχει η ΟΝ και είχε άλλη πολιτική θα είχε σαρώση την αγορά.



φιλε pirobola μπορείς να εξηγήσεις γιατι μπορει ο παλιος συνδρομιτης να νιωθει εγκλωβισμενος; 
Δεν σε καταλαβαίνω...(μπορεί να φταινε τα ορθογραφικά και το συντακτικό σου βεβαια)...

Προσωπικα με έχεις κουράσει με τοσο θαψιμο προς την ΟΝ...... ΦΤΑΝΕΙ...... :Twisted Evil: 

ΕΛΕΟΣ

----------


## ghbgr

> Καλά είπα εγώ ότι παλιός = εγκλωβισμένος


δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί το λες αυτό .. ίσα ίσα.. που όσο πιο παλιός είσαι τόσο περισσότερα προνόμια και εκπτώσεις έχεις από την on. 
τα νέα πακέτα είναι πιο ακριβά .. και από ότι φαίνεται δεν θα εχουν και κάποια κανάλια, δεν ξέρω γιατί. εγώ πάντως τα έχω.. και στη τιμή μάλιστα χωρίς το premium λόγω του on 1000. θα έπρεπε να νιώθω εγκλωβισμένος????  :Thinking:  :Thinking:

----------


## beatnick

> Καλά είπα εγώ ότι παλιός = εγκλωβισμένος


Εμένα πάντως μου αρέσει που εγκλωβίστικα στην παλιά τιμή. Δεν θα βρώ σε κανέναν άλλον πάροχο tv και τηλεφωνία εξωτερικού τόσο φτηνά.

........Auto merged post: beatnick πρόσθεσε 19 λεπτά και 26 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Λοιπόν, αναλυτικά τις τελευταίες 2 βδομάδες:
ΠΡΟΣΤΕΘΗΚΑΝ fln, cnbc, betorium, blue hustler.
ΑΦΑΙΡΕΘΗΚΑΝ on (trailers), dorcel, 24h, yacht&sail, kbs world, zone club, και η επιλογή για nova.

Γιατί νομίζω ότι βγήκα ζημιωμένος;

----------


## intech

Να λέμε τα πράγματα, ως έχουν.

Μέχρι να ενημερώσει η ΟΝ, ότι οι παλαιοί συνδρομητές δεν θίγονται,
μεσολάβησαν πολλές πιέσεις, αλλεπάλληλες αλλαγές στα ενημερωτικά pdf της Ον, και τροποποιήσεις στην ιστοσελίδα της.

----------


## beatnick

Δεν μιλώ για την σελίδα τους αλλά για το τι πιάνω τελικά στην τηλεόρασή μου.
Τέρμα οι τσόντες, θα πρέπει να περιμένω τα μεσάνυχτα...

----------


## ghbgr

> Να λέμε τα πράγματα, ως έχουν.
> 
> Μέχρι να ενημερώσει η ΟΝ, ότι οι παλαιοί συνδρομητές δεν θίγονται,
> μεσολάβησαν πολλές πιέσεις, αλλεπάλληλες αλλαγές στα ενημερωτικά pdf της Ον, και τροποποιήσεις στην ιστοσελίδα της.


 :One thumb up: 
αυτό εγώ το βλέπω ως θετικό . το γεγονός δλδ.. ότι έχουμε να κάνουμε με μια εταιρία που αντιδράει θετικά (προς εμάς) σε πιέσεις.. και δεν "επιβάλει" λάθος πολιτική. είναι σε θέση να δεχτεί πως έχει κανει λάθος επιλογές.. κ να κάνει διορθώσεις.
όχι απο τη καλή της τη καρδιά βέβαια.. για να μη χάσει συνδρομητές.  :Wink:

----------


## intech

> Δεν μιλώ για την σελίδα τους αλλά για το τι πιάνω τελικά στην τηλεόρασή μου.
> Τέρμα οι τσόντες, θα πρέπει να περιμένω τα μεσάνυχτα...


 :Very Happy:  απλά θα περιμένεις μέχρι τα μεσάνυχτα τις 15 Μαΐου  :Razz:  :Biggrin:  :ROFL:

----------


## darax

> απλά θα περιμένεις μέχρι τα μεσάνυχτα τις 15 Μαΐου


Δέν έχουμε παράπονο πάντως ,η πλατφόρμα της tv εμλουτίζεται με... εκπαιδευτική τηλεόραση.Σημαντικό στήν εποχή πού ζούμε...!!! :One thumb up:

----------


## intech

> Δέν έχουμε παράπονο πάντως ,η πλατφόρμα της tv εμλουτίζεται με... εκπαιδευτική τηλεόραση.Σημαντικό στήν εποχή πού ζούμε...!!!


Καλά τα βλέπω, σε περίοδο κρίσης..  :Very Happy:  :ROFL: 
Άντε …βοήθεια  στην υπογεννητικότητα  :Razz:

----------


## beatnick

Με το dorcel ξέρει κανείς τι παίζει; Το έχουν στο site σαν συνδρομητικό, υπάρχει στο μενού για τους ενήλικες, αλλά δεν μπορώ ούτε να εγγραφώ, κι ούτε υπάρχει στο "όλα τα κανάλια".
Πάντως έχω μια προτίμιση στο γαλλικό dorcel σε σχέση με το αμερικάνικο hustler, και σαν ποιότητα (που και που βάζουν κάτι διαφορετικό από hard core), και σαν ωράριο (θα περιμένουμε μεσάνυχτα δηλαδή; ή θα έχουμε το hustler στο on rec; )...

----------


## giakoub

Καλημέρα και από εμένα,

Το μόνο που έχω να πω για την Ον, είναι η μοναδική εταιρία που με την αναδιοργάνωση της τηλεόρασης και γενικότερα, αυτοί που ευνοούνται είναι οι παλιοί πελάτες. 

Δεν έχω καποιο συμφέρων από την Ον, αλλά επειδη έχω περάσει διάφορα με τους ISPs το μόνο που ήθελα να πω είναι μπράβο. 

Βέβαια περιμένω τον επόμενο λογαριασμό να δω αν θα το παρω πίσω  :Razz: 

Αντε καιρό είχαμε να δούμε κάποια κίνηση της Ον....

----------


## beatnick

Με πήραν τηλέφωνο να μου πουν ευχαριστώ που έμεινα στην on και ως επιβράβευση μου χαρίζουν το επόμενο πάγιο.
Με ενημέρωσαν για την ανανεωμένη πλατφόρμα κι ότι σε λίγο θα πιάνω digea.
Τίποτα που δεν ήξερα ήδη δηλαδή, αλλά τους ευχαρίστησα για το πάγιο  :Smile:

----------


## darax

> Με πήραν τηλέφωνο να μου πουν ευχαριστώ που έμεινα στην on και ως επιβράβευση μου χαρίζουν το επόμενο πάγιο.
> Με ενημέρωσαν για την ανανεωμένη πλατφόρμα κι ότι σε λίγο θα πιάνω digea.
> Τίποτα που δεν ήξερα ήδη δηλαδή, αλλά τους ευχαρίστησα για το πάγιο


Έτσι χτίζονται οι καλές σχέσεις εταιρείας- πελατών !! Με καλή ενημέρωση καί ..δωράκια  :Whistle:  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up: 

........Auto merged post: darax πρόσθεσε 6 λεπτά και 14 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

...καί με ενημερωτική ανακοίνωση γιά υφιστάμενους συνδρομητές  στήν ιστοσελίδα www.on.gr

----------


## apostol70

> Με πήραν τηλέφωνο να μου πουν ευχαριστώ που έμεινα στην on και ως επιβράβευση μου χαρίζουν το επόμενο πάγιο.
> Με ενημέρωσαν για την ανανεωμένη πλατφόρμα κι ότι σε λίγο θα πιάνω digea.
> Τίποτα που δεν ήξερα ήδη δηλαδή, αλλά τους ευχαρίστησα για το πάγιο


Και μένα με πήραν σήμερα, αλλά μου είπαν μόνο για μείωση του λογαρισμού κατα 15€ (είχα το premium), αλλά για πάγιο δώρο όχι

----------


## apos1982

σε κανα μηνα θα επιστρεψει και το onrec....

----------


## nlkrio

> σε κανα μηνα θα επιστρεψει και το onrec....


το περιμένουμε μήνες,αλλα ξεκινά το μουντιάλ οπότε δεν πρόκειται

----------


## apos1982

απο φιλο μου που δουλεευι μεσα, επιστρεφουν τα ελληνικα καναλια και σε κανα μηνα ερχεται και το onrec.

----------


## cnp5

> απο φιλο μου που δουλεευι μεσα, επιστρεφουν τα ελληνικα καναλια και σε κανα μηνα ερχεται και το onrec.


Τα Ελληνικά κανάλια θα επιστρέψουν σίγουρα, λόγο digea και στην Αθήνα. Για το On Rec... ελπίζω να έχεις δίκιο. Στη συνάντηση που θα γίνει σίγουρα θα τεθεί το θέμα...

----------


## adok13

πωπω μακαρι.ελπιζω να μην μας λες ψεματα και μας κανεις να χαιρομαστε τσαμπα.αν και εγω πιστευω οτι συμφερει την digea να επιστρεψει το on rec.θα τα τσεπωσει και απο εκει.

----------


## ghbgr

> πωπω μακαρι.ελπιζω να μην μας λες ψεματα και μας κανεις να χαιρομαστε τσαμπα.αν και εγω πιστευω οτι συμφερει την digea να επιστρεψει το on rec.θα τα τσεπωσει και απο εκει.


το on rec θα λειτουργεί μόνο αν επιστρέψουν τα κανάλια μέσω της on (μακάρι να γίνει) και όχι μέσω digea.
η μόνη λύση είναι να ενεργοποιηθεί η usb.
επίσης η digea δεν βγάζει ουσιαστικά (άμεσα) λεφτά από μας. το tv box της on θα μπορεί να παίζει τα κανάλια μέσω digea σίγουρα! το ανακοίνωσε και η ον.

----------


## PAT

> Τα Ελληνικά κανάλια θα επιστρέψουν σίγουρα, λόγο digea και στην Αθήνα. Για το On Rec... ελπίζω να έχεις δίκιο. Στη συνάντηση που θα γίνει σίγουρα θα τεθεί το θέμα...


θα θελα να ρωτήσω, ένας λόγος που χω βάλει ον, ήταν γιατί στην περιοχή μου δεν έχω λήψη με κεραία καθόλου κανένα κανάλι, με αποτέλεσμα αυτη τη στιγμή να μη βλέπω άλλα κανάλια εκτός απο αυτά που δινει η ον.. φαντάζομαι ότι και με τη digea εφόσον δεν έχω καθόλου λήψη με κεραία, θα εξακολουθώ να μη βλέπω τα υπόλοιπα ελληνικά κανάλια... υπάρχει καμια άλλη ενναλακτική λύση; ή κάνω κάπου λάθος και τα πράγματα θα ναι διαφορετικά. ευχαριστώ

........Auto merged post: PAT πρόσθεσε 6 λεπτά και 52 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> θα θελα να ρωτήσω, ένας λόγος που χω βάλει ον, ήταν γιατί στην περιοχή μου δεν έχω λήψη με κεραία καθόλου κανένα κανάλι, με αποτέλεσμα αυτη τη στιγμή να μη βλέπω άλλα κανάλια εκτός απο αυτά που δινει η ον.. φαντάζομαι ότι και με τη digea εφόσον δεν έχω καθόλου λήψη με κεραία, θα εξακολουθώ να μη βλέπω τα υπόλοιπα ελληνικά κανάλια... υπάρχει καμια άλλη ενναλακτική λύση; ή κάνω κάπου λάθος και τα πράγματα θα ναι διαφορετικά. ευχαριστώ


να ρωτήσω μήπως υπάρχει καμια διεύθυνση στο internet, που να μπορούμε μέσω κομπιούτερ, να βλέπουμε ελληνικά κανάλια;.. εκτός απο σκαι, και αντ1...
αλφα, αλτερ, μεγα και τα υπόλοιπα... αν υπάρχει καμια διεύθυνση..
ευχαριστώ

----------


## intech

Σε ποιά περιοχή είσαι?

----------


## PAT

> Σε ποιά περιοχή είσαι?


Πολύγωνο, που ούτως ή άλλως είναι δύσκολη η λήψη εδώ, αλλά και η θέση της πολυκατοικίας είναι τέτοια που το κάνει ακόμα πιο δύσκολη...

----------


## cnp5

> το on rec θα λειτουργεί μόνο αν επιστρέψουν τα κανάλια μέσω της on (μακάρι να γίνει) και όχι μέσω digea.
> η μόνη λύση είναι να ενεργοποιηθεί η usb.
> επίσης η digea δεν βγάζει ουσιαστικά (άμεσα) λεφτά από μας. το tv box της on θα μπορεί να παίζει τα κανάλια μέσω digea σίγουρα! το ανακοίνωσε και η ον.


*Αν* υποθέσουμε ότι η On θέλει και έχει την άδεια από τα κανάλια να βάλει τα ιδιωτικά στο On Rec, μπορεί να το κάνει και με την digea...
Θα μπορούσε να καταγράφει το πρόγραμμα των καναλιών (όπως και παλιά) και να το ξαναδίνει μέσω του OnRec, χωρίς να είναι απαραίτητο να κάνει *και* live αναμετάδοση του σήματος από το δίκτυο, αφού το sagem tvbox, θα μπορεί να το λάβει από τη κεραία του...




> Πολύγωνο, που ούτως ή άλλως είναι δύσκολη η λήψη εδώ, αλλά και η θέση της πολυκατοικίας είναι τέτοια που το κάνει ακόμα πιο δύσκολη...


Τα ψηφιακά της digea, το tvbox θα τα λαμβάνει (τουλάχιστον αυτή είναι η μέχρι σήμερα πληροφόρηση) μέσο κεραίας και όχι από το δίκτυο της On. 
Αν τώρα μπορείς (με τη χρήση του tvbox) να δεις τα ψηφιακά κανάλια της ΕΡΤ (Cine+, Spor+, Prisma+, ΡΙΚ) τότε θα μπορείς να δεις και τα κανάλια της digea.

----------


## ghbgr

> *Αν* υποθέσουμε ότι η On θέλει και έχει την άδεια από τα κανάλια να βάλει τα ιδιωτικά στο On Rec, μπορεί να το κάνει και με την digea...
> Θα μπορούσε να καταγράφει το πρόγραμμα των καναλιών (όπως και παλιά) και να το ξαναδίνει μέσω του OnRec, χωρίς να είναι απαραίτητο να κάνει *και* live αναμετάδοση του σήματος από το δίκτυο, αφού το sagem tvbox, θα μπορεί να το λάβει από τη κεραία του...


σωστός  :One thumb up:  δεν το σκέφτηκα έτσι.
 απλά λογικά αν πάρει τα δικαιώματα για εγγραφή .. θα ισχύουν και για αναμετάδοση .. ασχετα αν θα υπάρχει κ η δυνατότητα μέσω digea (εμένα πχ θα με βόλευε , δεν παίζει κεραία στο δωμάτιο που είναι το tvbox.. :Embarassed:  )
παντα υποθετικά όπως είπες όλα αυτά.
πάντως για την ώρα.. τα δικαιώματα αναμετάδοσης των καναλιών τα έχει η digea κ όχι η on, άρα n rec .. γιοκ .. (για την ώρα ελπίζω.. )

----------


## intech

> Πολύγωνο, που ούτως ή άλλως είναι δύσκολη η λήψη εδώ, αλλά και η θέση της πολυκατοικίας είναι τέτοια που το κάνει ακόμα πιο δύσκολη...


Η λήψη των ψηφιακών, είναι πιό ευκολη απο τα αναλογικά.

Αν όπως σου είπε ο φίλος. cnp5, βλέπεις σήμερα τα ψηφιακά κανάλια της ΕΡΤ , θα βλέπεις και τα υπόλοιπα.

----------


## beatnick

> Η λήψη των ψηφιακών, είναι πιό ευκολη απο τα αναλογικά.


Έτσι είναι. Εγώ χωρίς κεραία πιάνω τα 4 ψηφιακά. Έχω βάλει ένα καλωδιάκι απλό ηλεκτρολογικό που μου περίσσευε από αλλού (γύρω στα 30cm) στην θεση RF in και πιάνει αρκετά καλά. Ετοιμος για digea!!

----------


## intech

> Έτσι είναι. Εγώ χωρίς κεραία πιάνω τα 4 ψηφιακά. Έχω βάλει ένα καλωδιάκι απλό ηλεκτρολογικό που μου περίσσευε από αλλού (γύρω στα 30cm) στην θεση RF in και πιάνει αρκετά καλά. Ετοιμος για digea!!


Οκ Αλά και μια φτηνή κεραία ..δεν κάνει κακό :Very Happy:  :One thumb up:

----------


## PAT

> Έτσι είναι. Εγώ χωρίς κεραία πιάνω τα 4 ψηφιακά. Έχω βάλει ένα καλωδιάκι απλό ηλεκτρολογικό που μου περίσσευε από αλλού (γύρω στα 30cm) στην θεση RF in και πιάνει αρκετά καλά. Ετοιμος για digea!!


καλημέρα, δηλαδη να βάλω ένα καλώδιο απλό κεραίας στο RF in  του αποκωδικοποιητή της On  και το άλλο στην υποδοχή της κεραίας στην τηλεόραση; κι ειναι οκ για λήψη των ψηφιακών της ert, και αύριο της  digea;...
επίσης μπορώ αν δε πιάνει μ αυτό το τρόπο, να βάλω και μια απλή μικρή κεραία δωματίου;
ευχαριστώ.

----------


## ckbond

Εννοείτε ότι μπορείς να βάλεις μια μικρή κεραία δωματίου... μάλιστα ενδείκνυται κιόλας στην περίπτωση που δεν έχεις εξωτερική κεραία...

----------


## PAT

> Εννοείτε ότι μπορείς να βάλεις μια μικρή κεραία δωματίου... μάλιστα ενδείκνυται κιόλας στην περίπτωση που δεν έχεις εξωτερική κεραία...


ξέρεις κάποια συγκεκριμένου τύπου να μου προτείνεις; και απο πού;
νά χει τίποτα για ενισχυση του σήματος , ή απλή;
στη περιοχή μου μένω είναι πολύ δύσκολη η λήψη...
και θα τη συνδέσω στον αποκοδικοποιητή στο RF in...   
στη τηλ. θα συνδέσω κάτι ή αρκεί που είναι συνδεδεμένη με το scart...
και πάλι ευχαριστώ

----------


## ckbond

Αν μένεις σε δύσκολη περιοχή δεν θα ήταν κακό να πάρεις μια εσωτερική κεραία με ενισχυτή, δυστυχώς δεν έχω να σου προτείνω κάποιο συγκεκριμένο μοντέλο...

Ναι θα συνδέσεις την κεραία στο RF in του TV Box, παλαιότερα θα έπρεπε να βγει από την RF out και να πάει στην τηλεόραση αλλά τώρα μιας και ΟΛΑ τα κανάλια θα τα βλέπεις από το TV Box δεν χρειάζεται, το scart είναι μια χαρά...

----------


## PAT

> Αν μένεις σε δύσκολη περιοχή δεν θα ήταν κακό να πάρεις μια εσωτερική κεραία με ενισχυτή, δυστυχώς δεν έχω να σου προτείνω κάποιο συγκεκριμένο μοντέλο...
> 
> Ναι θα συνδέσεις την κεραία στο RF in του TV Box, παλαιότερα θα έπρεπε να βγει από την RF out και να πάει στην τηλεόραση αλλά τώρα μιας και ΟΛΑ τα κανάλια θα τα βλέπεις από το TV Box δεν χρειάζεται, το scart είναι μια χαρά...


ακολούθησα τις συμβουλές σου... όντως με μια εσωτερική κεραία έπιασα τα ψηφιακά της ερτ.... οπότε φαντάζομαι θα είμαι σε αναμονή και για τη  digea.... 
ευχαριστώ πολύ για το χρόνο σας...

----------


## antonis556

Αντε , κοντοζυγωνει και η ωρα για την Digea . 43 μερες εμειναν ...  :One thumb up:

----------


## intech

Ερχεται, και δουλεύει στην ΟΝ !!! :One thumb up: 

Δοκιμασμένο.!

----------


## Gelsenso

Σύμφωνα με τα νέα περί της IPTV στη χθεσινή συνάντηση των συνδρομητών με την On, επίκειται αναγέννηση της υπηρεσίας αυτής και δυναμικότατη επιστροφή της.
Τελικά όσοι έκαναν υπομονή και δεν διέκοψαν την υπηρεσία ή δεν άλλαξαν πάροχο, θα αποζημιωθούν και με το παραπάνω.

----------


## ghbgr

:Very Happy:  :Yahooooo: 

πολύ χαίρομαι με τις εξελίξεις στην iptv .. επιτέλους. το onrec μένει (ή usb) κ θα είναι με διαφορά η καλύτερη πρόταση της αγοράς και σε πολύ καλή τιμή.



Off Topic


		με πήραν και μένα τηλέφωνο για να με ενημερώσουν για τις νέες υπηρεσίες της iptv και για το δωράκι του άλλου μήνα λόγο on1000 club :One thumb up:

----------


## adok13

εγω περιμενω να γυρισουν τα καναλια στο onrec,μολις γυρισουν θα κανω στο καπακι αναβαμιση στο triple play. :Worthy:  :Worthy:  :Worthy: 
μακαρι.

----------


## Craven

> Σύμφωνα με τα νέα περί της IPTV στη χθεσινή συνάντηση των συνδρομητών με την On, επίκειται αναγέννηση της υπηρεσίας αυτής και δυναμικότατη επιστροφή της.
> Τελικά όσοι έκαναν υπομονή και δεν διέκοψαν την υπηρεσία ή δεν άλλαξαν πάροχο, θα αποζημιωθούν και με το παραπάνω.


Αυτό είναι απ τα πιό αστεία που χω ακούσει!!! τα προβλήματα είναι απ το προηγούμενο καλοκαίρι.. κοντά 1 χρόνο δηλαδή! οπότε όσοι δεν έκαναν υπομονοί όπως λές μόνο κερδισμένοι βγήκαν αφού ΑΝ φτιάξει (ΘΑ ΘΑ) τότε μπορούν απλά να επανέλθουν αφού τώρα ή τους αμέσως επόμενους μήνες θα λήγει το 12μηνό τους αλλού (όπως εγώ πχ που λήγει Σεπτέμβρη) .. οπότε αν μη τι άλλο είναι ανόητο να μιλάμε για υπομονή 1 χρόνου σε υπηρεσίες με σύμβαση.. 1 χρόνου :P

----------


## ghbgr

> Αυτό είναι απ τα πιό αστεία που χω ακούσει!!! τα προβλήματα είναι απ το προηγούμενο καλοκαίρι.. κοντά 1 χρόνο δηλαδή! οπότε όσοι δεν έκαναν υπομονοί όπως λές μόνο κερδισμένοι βγήκαν αφού ΑΝ φτιάξει (ΘΑ ΘΑ) τότε μπορούν απλά να επανέλθουν αφού τώρα ή τους αμέσως επόμενους μήνες θα λήγει το 12μηνό τους αλλού (όπως εγώ πχ που λήγει Σεπτέμβρη) .. οπότε αν μη τι άλλο είναι ανόητο να μιλάμε για υπομονή 1 χρόνου σε υπηρεσίες με σύμβαση.. 1 χρόνου :P


βασικά δεν είναι έτσι .. γιατί η τιμή όσων περίμεναν θα παραμείνει στα ~35 + ότι παραμένουν κανάλια που δεν περιλαμβάνει το νέο πακέτο (πχ discovery science).

----------


## cnp5

Για πολλούς το OnRec ήταν μακράν ο καλύτερος λόγος παραμονής στην On. 
Αυτό το ξέρει και η On που έχασε χιλιάδες συνδρομητές λόγο του προβλήματος. 

Μέχρι να λήξη η δικαστική διαμάχη δε μπορούσαν να κάνουν τίποτα, ακόμα και κανάλια που ήταν θετικά στην υπηρεσία του OnRec, περίμεναν να τελειώσουν με τα εξώδικα πριν προχωρήσουν σε συμφωνίες. Τώρα που ο δρόμος άνοιξε μπορούν και έχουν αρχίσει οι διαπραγματεύσεις. 
Πάντως μη περιμένετε να έρθουν ξαφνικά όλα τα κανάλια πίσω... αυτό θα κρατήσει λίγο καιρό, σίγουρα όμως τους επόμενους μήνες θα αρχίσουμε να βλέπουμε νέες προσθήκες. 

Εννοείτε ότι δε μας είπαν τίποτα για το ποια ή πόσα κανάλια θα προστεθούν στο άμεσο μέλλον...

----------


## Craven

Όσους τους ενδιέφεραν αυτά θα είχαν έτσι κιαλλιός μείνει.. προφανώς για να έφυγαν τόσοι, άλλα ήταν πιό σημαντικά.. πχ το on rec, τα κανάλια (για όσους δεν είχαν κεραία όπως εγώ και αναγκάστηκαν να πάνε σε άλλες λύσεις) κτλ.. Άσε που για τους περισσότερους που δεν τους ενδιαφέρουν οι κλήσεις εξωτερικού όχι απλά είναι πάλι 35.. αλλά αν ξανάρθουν τώρα (εφόσον κάνουν όσα υπόσχοντε στην ΟΝ) θα έχουν και έκπτωση 25% για 12 μήνες (26-27 ευρώ) .. ακόμα και στα 40 ευρώ λοιπόν που είναι πλέον το full πακέτο με την 25% έκπτωση (30 ευρώ σύνολο), εσύ συνέχισε να πιστεύεις ότι κάποιος ανταμείφθηκε και ήταν κερδισμένος που έκανε υπομονή :P

----------


## whoiswho

Καλησπερα κι απο εμενα.

Επεσε στα χερια μου ενας δεκτης της ON ( μου τον χαρισανε ) , και τον συνδεσα στην τηλεοραση για να βλεπω τα ψηφιακα της ΕΡΤ και αυτα της DIGEA ( στο μελλον ). Δεν ειμαι συνδρομητης της ΟΝ υποψιν.
Λοιπον 2 ερωτησουλες εχω.
Το EPG  δεν δουλευει απο οτι ειδα.
Θα δουλεψει στο μελλον ? Γνωριζετε κατι ?
Επισης αφου δεν ειμαι συνδρομητης της ΟΝ θα μπορουσα με καποιο τροπο να κανω αναβαθμιση του λογισμικου του δεκτη ? Μηπως χρειαστει δηλαδη καποια αναβαθμιση για να δουλεψει το EPG .
Ευχαριστω .

----------


## Barlong

Να ρωτήσω κάτι γιατί κάτι έχω χάσει. Κάποιος που έχει το κουτί από ΟΝ θα μπορεί να πιάσει τα κανάλια τις Digea. 
Αν έχει συνδρομή οn Triple play θα μπορεί να χρησιμοποιήσει το ΟΝREC για το MEGA για παράδειγμα?
 Αν δεν μπορεί τότε είναι άλλο ένα κουτί στο έπιπλο. Ίσως όμως όπως είπα κάτι δεν έχω καταλάβει

----------


## ckbond

*@ whoiswho* ναι θα χρειασθεί αναβάθμιση το TV Box, τώρα πως θα την κάνεις ενώ δεν είσαι στην ON δεν ξέρω να σου πω...

*@Barlong* Αν και με τον τρόπο που εκφράζεις την απορία σου με μπερδεύεις λίγο θα απαντήσω στο τι κατάλαβα εγώ...

ONREC αυτή την στιγμή έχει μόνο στα κρατικά κανάλια, όλα τα ιδιωτικά προς το παρόν δεν έχουν, αν πας και κοιτάξεις στο Συνάντηση με OnTelecoms θα διαβάσεις ότι μετά από συνάντηση που είχαν κάποια παιδιά του Forum με στελέχη της ΟΝ πήραν κάποιες απαντήσεις σε ερωτήματα ένα εκ των οποίων από αυτά ήταν και το τι θα γίνει το ONREC όπου η απάντηση που πήραν είναι ότι θα υπάρξουν εξελίξεις εν καιρό μιας και αρχίζει και ξεκαθαρίζει η υπόθεση με τα κανάλια.

Ελπίζω να σε κάλυψα...

----------


## whoiswho

> *@ whoiswho* ναι θα χρειασθεί αναβάθμιση το TV Box, τώρα πως θα την κάνεις ενώ δεν είσαι στην ON δεν ξέρω να σου πω...


Αν βρω καποιον που εχει ΟΝ και του παω το TV Box , δεν θα μπορεσει να κανει ???

----------


## NIKOLAKIS002

Λογικά όχι γιατι κάθε TV Box είναι παντρεμένο με συγκεκριμμένο pirelli.

Μόνο αν βρείς κάποιον όπως εμένα που έχουμε και το thomson 585 που το έχουμε σεττάρει και βλέπουμε TV Box και μέσω αυτού.

Αλλα και πάλι δεν ξέρω αν η ΟΝ θα κάνει update σε οποιοδήποτε TV Box φτάνει να έχεις ενεργοποιήσει την υπηρεσία τηλεόρασης ή με κάποιον τρόπο τσεκάρει την mac του TV Box του καθένα ξεχωριστά.

----------


## intech

> Αν βρω καποιον που εχει ΟΝ και του παω το TV Box , δεν θα μπορεσει να κανει ???


Οχι. Δεν γίνεται.

----------


## whoiswho

> Οχι. Δεν γίνεται.


Οκ παιδια , ευχαριστω για τις απαντησεις σας.
Ε , μπορουμε να ζησουμε και χωρις EPG...

----------


## arva

> Οκ παιδια , ευχαριστω για τις απαντησεις σας.
> Ε , μπορουμε να ζησουμε και χωρις EPG...


Δεν πας να πάρεις έναν επίγειο ψηφιακό δέκτη με 50 € να έχεις EPG, εγγραφή προγραμμάτων σε σκληρό δίσκο ή USB Stick καθώς και αναπαραγωγή πολυμέσων από αυτό; Να τον δώσεις και πίσω το SAGEM σε αυτόν που σου το χάρισε, γιατί θα τον ψάχνει να τον επιστρέψει κάποια στιγμή στο μέλλον στην ΟΝ;

Αλήθεια αφού σε ενδιαφέρει τόσο πολύ γιατί δεν βάζεις και εσύ ΟΝ να έχεις το δικό σου SAGEM που θα έχει και EPG;

----------


## cnp5

> Δεν πας να πάρεις έναν επίγειο ψηφιακό δέκτη με 50 € να έχεις EPG, εγγραφή προγραμμάτων σε σκληρό δίσκο ή USB Stick καθώς και αναπαραγωγή πολυμέσων από αυτό; Να τον δώσεις και πίσω το SAGEM σε αυτόν που σου το χάρισε, γιατί θα τον ψάχνει να τον επιστρέψει κάποια στιγμή στο μέλλον στην ΟΝ;
> 
> Αλήθεια αφού σε ενδιαφέρει τόσο πολύ γιατί δεν βάζεις και εσύ ΟΝ να έχεις το δικό σου SAGEM που θα έχει και EPG;


Από το στόμα μου το πήρες  :Smile:

----------


## dumakos

Καλημερα και απο μενα.Νεος στην παρεα και θα ηθελα να παραθεσω τις αποριες μου.Μολις παρελαβα τον εξοπλισμο της on.Η υπηρεσια μου δεν εχει ενεργοποιηθει ακομη και το συνδεσα απλως για τα καναλια σης digea.To συνδεσα στην εξοδο hdmi της tv και αφου εκανε αναζητηση βρηκε 20 καναλια.
1.Αντι για 20 καναλια μπορω να δω μονο αυτα της digea και καποια αλλα που δεν βγαζουν τιποτα.(7+4=11).Τα υπολοιπα που ειναι?
2.Τα καναλια μου τα δειχνει σε μορφη letterbox(μαυρες μπαρες δεξια-αριστερα) εκτος απο το σκαι που το δειχνει κανονικα.
Θελω να ρωτησω αν το προβλημα αυτο λυνεται μολις ενεργοποιηθει η υπηρεσια η' θα ξαναγυρισω στο scart μετα απο 5 χρονια?
Επισης κατι που παρατηρησα ειναι οτι το setbox ζεσταινεται παρα πολυ.Ειναι φυσιολογικο αυτο η' να ζητησω αντικατασταση?
Και κατι αλλο.Αν το κλεισω η' κλεισω την τηλεοραση και παω να τα ανοιξω μετα απο καμια ωρα το setbox παγωνει και πρεπει να το βγαλω απο την πριζα και να κανει επανεκκινηση.
Ευχαριστω για την υπομονη και περιμενω λυσεις στις αποριες μου.

----------


## beatnick

1. μου φαίνεται παράξενο που η αναζήτηση βγάζει 20 κανάλια, λογικά πρέπει να έχεις 11 (Στην θεσσαλονίκη είσαι προφανώς, δεν εχουμε digea ακόμα στην αθήνα)
2. Αυτή την στιγμή πρέπει να έχεις 4 κανάλια σε 16:9 και 7 σε letterbox. Αυτό το πρόβλημα θα λυθεί όταν αποφασίσουν τα 7 κανάλια αυτά να βάλουν 16:9. (Ελπίζω σύντομα)
Είναι φυσικό να ζεσταίνεται το stb, απλώς έχε το σε μέρος που αερίζεται.
Αυτό με την επανεκκίνηση δεν είναι φυσικό, περίμενε να ενεργοποιηθεί η υπηρεσία, να κατεβάσει (αυτόματα) το τελευταίο λειτουργικό, λογικά θα πρέπει να λυθεί, αλλιώς πάρτους τηλέφωνο. Αλλά ΑΦΟΥ πρώτα ενεργοποιηθεί η υπηρεσία.
Α, επανεκίνηση μπορείς να κάνεις και με το δεξί κουμπί πατημένο για 3".

----------


## dumakos

Καταρχην ευχαριστω για την αμεση απαντηση.Οσο για το letterbox αυτο που θελω να πω ειναι οτι και τα καναλια της on παλι ετσι θα τα δειχνει?Ειχα holtv και σου εδινε τη δυνατοτητα να τα δεις σε οποια μορφη ηθελες.

----------


## intech

> Καταρχην ευχαριστω για την αμεση απαντηση.Οσο για το letterbox αυτο που θελω να πω ειναι οτι και τα καναλια της on παλι ετσι θα τα δειχνει?Ειχα holtv και σου εδινε τη δυνατοτητα να τα δεις σε οποια μορφη ηθελες.


Με τί σύνδεση TV BOX to TV?

----------


## dumakos

Οπως γραφω και πιο πανω με hdmi.

----------


## beatnick

Όσα εκπέμπουν σε 16:9 θα τα βλέπεις σε 16:9.
Όσα κανάλια πεισμώνουν να εκπέμπουν σε 4:3, θα κάνεις υπομονή μέχρι να θυμηθούν ότι το φορμά άλλαξε (εδώ και χρόνια), αλλιώς έχεις επιλογές letterbox και stretch (απαράδεκτες και οι 2, αλλά δεν φταίει η on).

----------


## tassos1974

> Όσα εκπέμπουν σε 16:9 θα τα βλέπεις σε 16:9.
> Όσα κανάλια πεισμώνουν να εκπέμπουν σε 4:3, θα κάνεις υπομονή μέχρι να θυμηθούν ότι το φορμά άλλαξε (εδώ και χρόνια), αλλιώς έχεις επιλογές letterbox και stretch (απαράδεκτες και οι 2, αλλά δεν φταίει η on).


Από ότι θυμάμαι πάντως έχει ρυθμίσεις στο μενού του tv box για τον τύπο της τηλεόρασης που έχεις (16:9, 3:4). Για ψάξε λίγο μήπως βοηθήσει.

----------


## nkar

Δοκιμασε στις ρυθμισεις να βαλεις ρυθμιση φορμα "αυτοματη"
Αυτο επιασε στη PHILIPS μου

----------


## beatnick

> Δοκιμασε στις ρυθμισεις να βαλεις ρυθμιση φορμα "αυτοματη"
> Αυτο επιασε στη PHILIPS μου


Εμένα η LG μου κάνει stretch αν πατήσω αυτόματη. Δεν είναι θέμα μάρκας/μοντέλου ούτε της on. Αν το κανάλι έχει εκπομπή 4:3 κι εσύ tv 16:9 υπάρχουν 3 επιλογές:
Letterbox (κρατάς τις αναλογίες της εικόνας και προσθέτεις μαύρο στα πλάγια)
Stretch (παραμορφώνεις την εικόνα, την τραβάς για να πιάσει όλο το πλάτος της εικόνας)
Zoom (κόβεις το πάνω κάτω, πολύ πρακτικό σε κανάλια σαν το foxnews, γιατί κρατάς τις αναλογίες, και δεν παραμορφώνεις)

........Auto merged post: beatnick πρόσθεσε 91 λεπτά και 50 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Κατά φωνή: τα 2 κανάλια eurosport έγιναν κι αυτά 16:9 από σήμερα!
Πλέον έχουμε 10 από τα 46 κανάλια σε 16:9  :Smile:

----------


## intech

> Εμένα η LG μου κάνει stretch αν πατήσω αυτόματη. Δεν είναι θέμα μάρκας/μοντέλου ούτε της on. Αν το κανάλι έχει εκπομπή 4:3 κι εσύ tv 16:9 υπάρχουν 3 επιλογές:
> Letterbox (κρατάς τις αναλογίες της εικόνας και προσθέτεις μαύρο στα πλάγια)
> Stretch (παραμορφώνεις την εικόνα, την τραβάς για να πιάσει όλο το πλάτος της εικόνας)
> Zoom (κόβεις το πάνω κάτω, πολύ πρακτικό σε κανάλια σαν το foxnews, γιατί κρατάς τις αναλογίες, και δεν παραμορφώνεις)
> 
> ........Auto merged post: beatnick πρόσθεσε 91 λεπτά και 50 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........
> 
> Κατά φωνή: τα 2 κανάλια eurosport έγιναν κι αυτά 16:9 από σήμερα!
> Πλέον έχουμε 10 από τα 46 κανάλια σε 16:9


Το παλεύουν παίδες, νάστε σίγουροι. :One thumb up:

----------


## beatnick

Παιδιά μου επέστρεψε το μενού της nova, μπορώ να δώ το promo κανάλι στην θέση 100.
Επίσης το multiplex πλέον εμφανίζεται στο κεντρικό μενού.

----------


## whoiswho

> Δεν πας να πάρεις έναν επίγειο ψηφιακό δέκτη με 50 € να έχεις EPG, εγγραφή προγραμμάτων σε σκληρό δίσκο ή USB Stick καθώς και αναπαραγωγή πολυμέσων από αυτό; Να τον δώσεις και πίσω το SAGEM σε αυτόν που σου το χάρισε, γιατί θα τον ψάχνει να τον επιστρέψει κάποια στιγμή στο μέλλον στην ΟΝ;
> 
> Αλήθεια αφού σε ενδιαφέρει τόσο πολύ γιατί δεν βάζεις και εσύ ΟΝ να έχεις το δικό σου SAGEM που θα έχει και EPG;


Τωρα ειδα την απαντηση σου, σορρυ για την καθυστερηση.
Πρωτον κανενας δεκτης των 50 ευρω δεν αξιζει αυτη την στιγμη. Να παρω τον Xoro  που δεν υποστηριζει NTFS ? Μπα...ασε καλυτερα.  Μολις βγει καποιος καλος θα τον αγορασω.
Κατα δευτερον εχω τηλεοραση που τα κανει ολα αυτα που λες ( εγγραφες , EPG ) στο σαλονι ,to SAGEM το εχω για την κρεβατοκαμαρα και δεν εχω ιδιαιτερες απαιτησεις απο αυτον ( αλλα αν βγει καποιος καλος δεκτης μεχρι τα 50-60 ευρω που να πληρει τις απαιτησεις μου θα τον παρω ).
Επισης οταν και αν μου ζητησει αυτος που μου τον χαρισε τον δεκτη θα του τον επιστρεψω , an kai δεν το νομιζω γιατι εχει φυγει Αμερικη for ever. :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz: 
Να βαλω ΟΝ μονο και μονο για να εχω EPG ??? xaxaxaxa , εχεις πολυ πλακα.

----------


## arva

> Τωρα ειδα την απαντηση σου, σορρυ για την καθυστερηση.
> Πρωτον κανενας δεκτης των 50 ευρω δεν αξιζει αυτη την στιγμη. Να παρω τον Xoro  που δεν υποστηριζει NTFS ? Μπα...ασε καλυτερα.  Μολις βγει καποιος καλος θα τον αγορασω.
> Κατα δευτερον εχω τηλεοραση που τα κανει ολα αυτα που λες ( εγγραφες , EPG ) στο σαλονι ,to SAGEM το εχω για την κρεβατοκαμαρα και δεν εχω ιδιαιτερες απαιτησεις απο αυτον ( αλλα αν βγει καποιος καλος δεκτης μεχρι τα 50-60 ευρω που να πληρει τις απαιτησεις μου θα τον παρω ).
> Επισης οταν και αν μου ζητησει αυτος που μου τον χαρισε τον δεκτη θα του τον επιστρεψω , an kai δεν το νομιζω γιατι εχει φυγει Αμερικη for ever.
> Να βαλω ΟΝ μονο και μονο για να εχω EPG ??? xaxaxaxa , εχεις πολυ πλακα.



Μη θες όμως και τη πίτα ολόκληρη και το σκύλο χορτάτο!!!  :Wink:

----------


## darax

Έχω παίδες το εξής πρόβλημα ,το οποίο δ´εν ξέρω άν είναι γενικότερο.Έχει παγώσει η εικόνα στό euroSport 2 .Τά υπόλοιπα κανάλια παίζουν μιά χαρά.Είναι γενικότερα ή τό έχω μόνο εγώ ;;;

----------


## darax

Σήμερα είναι εντάξει,όλα ο.κ !!

----------


## vfragos

Μπορεί ακόμα να μην έχουμε δεί HD κανάλι απο την ON αλλά αν ισχύει η πληροφορία που δημοσιεύεται στο staleo.gr μπορεί σύντομα να δούμε 3d tv!!


"Το γαλλικό κανάλι Dorcel TV του παραγωγού Marc Dorcel έχει κάνει συνεργασία με την εταιρεία 3DLised, ώστε να περάσει από το SD κατευθείαν σε 3DTV. Έχει ήδη αρκετό υλικό με ταινίες 3D, ώστε να αρχίσει σύντομα το πρόγραμμά του σε 3DTV. © Κώστας Παπαζαχαρίου (25/05/2010)"

----------


## beatnick

Ναι καλά. Κάτσε πρώτα να βάλουν HD και μετά βλέπουμε για 3D.
Όταν γίνει αυτό θα έχει πέσει και η τιμή του δέκτη, που σήμερα έχει 2000€.

----------


## beatnick

Μόλις έλαβα νέο firmware 6.00.68 (το προηγούμενο ήταν 6.00.66)
Όποιος βρεί διαφορά ας το πεί!!

----------


## evagelos

Παιδιά ποια είναι η τελευταία έκδοση που έχετε στο ΒΟΧ;

ευχαριστώ

----------


## darax

> Παιδιά ποια είναι η τελευταία έκδοση που έχετε στο ΒΟΧ;
> 
> ευχαριστώ


6.00.68 βλέπω

----------


## evagelos

Και αυτή καταβαίνει μόνη της;

----------


## beatnick

Κανονικά μόλις βάλεις το stb σε standby θα δεις νουμερα 01-- 02-- 03-- 04--, θα κάνει reboot μόνο του, κι όταν το ξανανάψεις θα πρέπει να έχεις την καινούργια έκδωση. Δηλαδή εσύ δεν χρειάζεται να κάνεις κάτι από την πλευρά σου. Άμα βλέπεις ότι έχεις κάποια παλιότερη έκδωση πάρε το 13802.

----------


## intech

> Κανονικά μόλις βάλεις το stb σε standby θα δεις νουμερα 01-- 02-- 03-- 04--, θα κάνει reboot μόνο του, κι όταν το ξανανάψεις θα πρέπει να έχεις την καινούργια έκδωση. Δηλαδή εσύ δεν χρειάζεται να κάνεις κάτι από την πλευρά σου. Άμα βλέπεις ότι έχεις κάποια παλιότερη έκδωση πάρε το 13802.


Ακριβώς έτσι  :One thumb up:

----------


## adok13

παντως η νεα ontv μας εβγαλε τα ματια. :ROFL: 
δεν υπαρψει μελλον στην iptv μαυτα τα χαλια καναλια.
εχουν εξοπλισμο αλλα αν δεν αγορασουν κανα καλο καναλι ειναι για σκουπιδια.

----------


## geioannou

επειδη σκεπτομε να μεταβω στην ΟΝ και σκέπτομαι και το triple play πακετο, μπορει να πει κανεις τι λεει ο αποκωδικοποιητης που δινουν ?
ειναι καποιος αξιολογος ? κανα USB περνει επανω ? και γενικοτερα εαν αξιζει το triple play

----------


## gangel

> επειδη σκεπτομε να μεταβω στην ΟΝ και σκέπτομαι και το triple play πακετο, μπορει να πει κανεις τι λεει ο αποκωδικοποιητης που δινουν ?
> ειναι καποιος αξιολογος ? κανα USB περνει επανω ? και γενικοτερα εαν αξιζει το triple play


Σαν δυνατότητες είναι αξιόλογο τη μηχάνημα το usb είναι άχρηστο (πολιτική της On) αλλά ο σχεδιασμός της ψύξης του χωρίς ανεμιστήρα είναι πολύ κακός με αποτέλεσμα να ζεστένεται υπερβολικά και να κολλάει...

----------


## beatnick

To tv5 (104) έχει πρόβλημα με τον ήχο, σαν να "βελάζουν" και η μουσική κάνει κακοφωνία. Το κάνει και σε εσάς;

----------


## darax

Το κομμάτι on tv νομίζω ότι έχει αφεθεί παντελώς

----------


## CosmosGR

Παιδιά για κι από 'μένα!

Επειδή όπως βλέπετε κι εσείς, τα post σε αυτό το thread έχουν ξεπεράσεις αισίως τα *2.000*(!), και είναι πια *πάρα πολύ δύσκολο* σε κάποιον να τα διαβάσει *όλα* για να δει αν έχει απαντηθεί ήδη ό,τι τυχόν τον ενδιαφέρει, θα τολμήσω να ρωτήσω κάτι, *ελπίζοντας* σε μια *σίγουρη* απάντηση ή έστω την παραπομπή μου σε link που περιέχει την σχετική απάντηση.

Έχει πια γίνει για εμένα σχεδόν επιτακτικό, να δοκιμάσω να έχω τη λήψη των επίγειων ψηφιακών προγραμμάτων, τουλάχιστον του *Digea* _(βλέπε MPEG4)_ στην κύρια τηλεόρασή μου, μέσω λύσης *εξωτερικού* σχετικού *δέκτη*. Αφού λοιπόν εκεί έχω ήδη συνδεδεμένο το *TVBox* της *ON* μου και μάλιστα με σύνδεση HDMI, σκέπτομαι να το χρησιμοποιήσω πια και αυτό για κάτι "χρήσιμο"!
Η απορία μου όμως έχει να κάνει με το κατά πόσο, *αν* το TVBox της ON το έχω *ανοιχτό συνέχεια αλλά αποκλειστικά στα επίγεια ψηφιακά* του άρα στον δέκτη του κι όχι σε κάποιο IP πρόγραμμά - εκπομπή του, αν λοιπόν έτσι θα μου δεσμεύει - καταναλώνει bandwidth από το internet μου γενικότερα;;;!!!
Τώρα που το έχω μεν συνδεδεμένο γενικότερα αλλά κλειστό _(δείχνει μόνιμα την ώρα)_ ξέρω ότι *δεν* μου τρώει  bandwidth και όλα καλά. Θα ισχύει όμως το ίδιο και στην περίπτωση που ρωτώ;

*Παρακαλώ* για μια *σίγουρη απάντηση* γιατί το HelpDesc τους, δεν ξέρω αλλά δεν με πείθει ότι γνωρίζει στα σίγουρα αυτό που μου απαντά.

*Ευχαριστώ* εκ των προτέρων και *sorry* αν έχει τεθεί ξανά το θέμα.

----------


## fanboysgotohell

> Η απορία μου όμως έχει να κάνει με το κατά πόσο, *αν* το TVBox της ON το έχω *ανοιχτό συνέχεια αλλά αποκλειστικά στα επίγεια ψηφιακά* του άρα στον δέκτη του κι όχι σε κάποιο IP πρόγραμμά - εκπομπή του, αν λοιπόν έτσι θα μου δεσμεύει - καταναλώνει bandwidth από το internet μου γενικότερα;;;!!!


Καταναλώνει απλά ελάχιστο bandwidth για τις πληροφορίες προγράμματος όταν αλλάζεις κανάλια (απλό text). Τίποτα παραπάνω, δεν δεσμεύει κάτι.

----------


## CosmosGR

Ευχαριστώ για την άμεση και κατατοπιστική απάντηση!

Θα κάνω τις απαραίτητες κινήσεις για τη λήψη όλων πια των ψηφιακών καναλιών από το TVBox μου ώστε να δοκιμάσω συνολικά το κατά πόσο θα με βολεύει για τέτοια χρήση.

Ξέρω εκ των προτέρων βέβαια πως αφού θα πρέπει να το έχω συνεχώς ανοιχτό _(ώστε να αποφεύγω τις τεράστιες καθυστερήσεις της ενεργοποίησης του κάθε φορά)_ θα χάσω το πολύ βολικό ρολογάκι του που με συντρόφευε μια χαρά _(όσο αστείο κι αν φαίνεται αυτό)_.

Πάντως, όταν το είχα δοκιμάσει κάποια στιγμή στα επίγεια ψηφιακά, παρατήρησα πως είχε πάρα πολύ αισθητή - ενοχλητικά μεγάλη καθυστέρηση στο zapping τους.
Το έχει παρατηρήσει κι άλλος ή ήταν ιδέα μου;

----------


## globalnoise

> Ξέρω εκ των προτέρων βέβαια πως αφού θα πρέπει να το έχω συνεχώς ανοιχτό _(ώστε να αποφεύγω τις τεράστιες καθυστερήσεις της ενεργοποίησης του κάθε φορά)_ θα χάσω το πολύ βολικό ρολογάκι του που με συντρόφευε μια χαρά _(όσο αστείο κι αν φαίνεται αυτό)_.
> 
> Πάντως, όταν το είχα δοκιμάσει κάποια στιγμή στα επίγεια ψηφιακά, παρατήρησα πως είχε πάρα πολύ αισθητή - ενοχλητικά μεγάλη καθυστέρηση στο zapping τους.
> Το έχει παρατηρήσει κι άλλος ή ήταν ιδέα μου;


Ισχύουν όλα όσα λες. Η καθυστέρηση στο zapping με ενοχλεί και μένα αφάνταστα (πιθανώς είναι λόγω του exchange πληροφορίας για το πρόγραμμα των καναλιών) όπως και μένα με έχει βολέψει το ρολογάκι :Razz:

----------


## fanboysgotohell

> Πάντως, όταν το είχα δοκιμάσει κάποια στιγμή στα επίγεια ψηφιακά, παρατήρησα πως είχε πάρα πολύ αισθητή - ενοχλητικά μεγάλη καθυστέρηση στο zapping τους.
> Το έχει παρατηρήσει κι άλλος ή ήταν ιδέα μου;


Είναι γενικό φαινόμενο. Και οι πιο ακριβοί decoders έχουν μια μικρή καθυστέρηση. Εάν προσέξεις στα κανάλια που είναι MPEG4 η καθυστέρηση είναι λίγο μεγαλύτερη σε σχέση με τα MPEG2 (ΕΡΤ+).

----------


## CosmosGR

> Ισχύουν όλα όσα λες. Η καθυστέρηση στο  zapping με ενοχλεί και μένα αφάνταστα (πιθανώς είναι λόγω του exchange  πληροφορίας για το πρόγραμμα των καναλιών) όπως και μένα με έχει βολέψει  το ρολογάκι


Σχετικά με το ρολογάκι πάντως, είναι ρε παιδί μου μερικά πράγματα που, ενώ είναι πολύ απλά σε σχέση με τις "σούπερ ντούπερ" τεχνολογίες που κυκλοφορούν πια σήμερα, παραμένουν τόσο χρήσιμα και δένεσαι τόσο εύκολα μαζί τους που είναι σε θέση, από μόνα τους, να σε κάνουν να πάρεις κάποιες θετικότερες αποφάσεις γενικότερα για το προϊόν τους.
Ωστόσο, *αν* αφεθεί ο δέκτης σε μια *on* κατάσταση για κάποια *ώρα*, *ξαναεμφανίζεται* το χρησιμότατο ρολογάκι! _(Θα με βλέπει κανείς που αφιέρωσα τόση αναφορά για το ρολογάκι και θα λέει "μωρ' τί ψώνιο είν' τούτος;!")._





> Είναι γενικό φαινόμενο. Και οι πιο ακριβοί decoders έχουν μια μικρή καθυστέρηση. Εάν προσέξεις στα κανάλια που είναι MPEG4 η καθυστέρηση είναι λίγο μεγαλύτερη σε σχέση με τα MPEG2 (ΕΡΤ+).


Ναι, η αλήθεια είναι ότι το έχω διαβάσει αυτό για τις σχετικές καθυστερήσεις και αλλού.
Ωστόσο, σε μια άλλη τηλεόρασή μας, πιο μικρή αλλά λίγο πιο καινούριο μοντέλο και άλλης μάρκας, που πιάνει κανονικά em-bated MPEG4, δεν μπορώ να πω ότι είναι αξιοπαρατηρήσιμη η καθυστέρηση στο zapping αυτών των καναλιών.

----------


## beatnick

Τα discovery εδώ και κάτι μέρες χάθηκαν, ξέρουμε την μοίρα τους;
Επίσης τι έγινε με το eurosport και παίζει 4:3; παλιότερα έπαιζε 16:9

----------


## cnp5

> Τα discovery εδώ και κάτι μέρες χάθηκαν, ξέρουμε την μοίρα τους;
> Επίσης τι έγινε με το eurosport και παίζει 4:3; παλιότερα έπαιζε 16:9


Από τη Παρασκευή έχουν σταματήσει, τη Παρασκευή το βράδυ είχαν παγωμένη εικόνα, φαντάζομαι κάποιο τεχνικό πρόβλημα, ελπίζω σύντομα να επιστρέψουν.

Τα eurosport συνεχίζουν να εκπέμπουν σε 16:9 απλός δεν αλλάζει αυτόματα από 4:3 σε 16:9 στις τηλεοράσεις 4:3 όπως έκανε παλιά (όπως κάνει το ΣΚΑΪ για παράδειγμα).

----------


## beatnick

Δηλαδή φταίει η on και για τα 2. Ελπίζω να τα φτιάξουν σύντομα..

----------


## beatnick

Τα eurosport θα τα φτιάξουν ποτέ επιτέλους;;

----------


## intech

> Τα eurosport θα τα φτιάξουν ποτέ επιτέλους;;


Τι εννοείς φίλτατε beatnick

Σε εμένα λαμβάνονται κανονικά.
Τουλάχιστον τις 3 τελευταίες μέρες που είμαι Ελλάδα.

----------


## nikos93

και εδω μια χαρα παιζουν

μαλλον αναφερεται σε αυτο:




> ...Τα eurosport συνεχίζουν να εκπέμπουν σε 16:9 απλός δεν αλλάζει αυτόματα από 4:3 σε 16:9 στις τηλεοράσεις 4:3 όπως έκανε παλιά (όπως κάνει το ΣΚΑΪ για παράδειγμα).

----------


## intech

> και εδω μια χαρα παιζουν
> 
> μαλλον αναφερεται σε αυτο:


 
Οκ Αυτό οντως είναι έτσι

----------


## beatnick

Ναι σ'αυτό αναφέρομαι. Πλέον τις εκπομπές 16:9 τις δείχνει σε 4:3, και τις εκπομπές 4:3 τις δείχνει 8:9 (ω, ναι! δεν κάνω πλάκα) πιο στενές δηλαδή κι από τετράγωνο!
Αυτό το πρόβλημα έχει ολόκληρους μήνες και κανένας μέσα στην ΟΝ δεν φιλοτιμήθηκε να το φτιάξει!
Αναρωτιέμαι, οι ίδιοι οι τεχνικοί της ΟΝ, δεν έχουν onTV στο σπίτι τους να δουν τα χάλια τους; Έλεος!

----------


## iakoboss7

> Αναρωτιέμαι, οι ίδιοι οι τεχνικοί της ΟΝ, δεν έχουν onTV στο σπίτι τους να δουν τα χάλια τους; Έλεος!


σιγα μην εχουν, conex tv η nova εχουν  :Razz:  σιγα μην εβαζαν on tv  :ROFL:

----------


## blkik

Δεν ασχολούνται πλέον με την On Τv απλά.
Πλάκα θα έχει να αντικατασταθεί απο το  Alter. 
Οι μέτοχοι τις On διαπραγματεύονται τη αγορά του
http://www.capital.gr/Articles.asp?id=1160937

----------


## intech

> Δεν ασχολούνται πλέον με την On Τv απλά.
> Πλάκα θα έχει να αντικατασταθεί απο το Alter. 
> Οι μέτοχοι τις On διαπραγματεύονται τη αγορά του
> http://www.capital.gr/Articles.asp?id=1160937


Ε ρε παιδιά, κακό είναι αυτό. :ROFL:  :Razz:

----------


## darax

> Ε ρε παιδιά, κακό είναι αυτό.


 Λέτε να "καθαρίσει" η Ον καί γιά το alter ?? :Thinking:

----------


## apostol70

> Λέτε να "καθαρίσει" η Ον καί γιά το alter ??


Εγώ φοβάμαι μην καθαρίσει το Alter την On. :Whistle:

----------


## beatnick

Πλέον και το ESPN Classic εκπέμπει σε μέγεθος κορνίζας 8:9 (σαν τα eurosport)
Πότε θα τα φτιάξουν αναρωτιέμαι. Από πέρσυ το έχουν αυτό το πρόβλημα.

----------


## NIKOLAKIS002

Βρε παιδιά δεν μπορείτε να το βάλετε καλά στο μυαλό σας οτι η ON έχει παρατήσει την ONTV ; :Sad:

----------


## papingos

Ο ενας χρεωκοπημένος θα σώσει τον άλλον....

----------


## darax

> Βρε παιδιά δεν μπορείτε να το βάλετε καλά στο μυαλό σας οτι η ON έχει παρατήσει την ONTV ;


....συμφωνώ  :One thumb up:   εντελώς  :Thinking:

----------


## samniotis

καλημέρα κι απο μένα...
πήρα και γώ την προσφορά για triple play και είμαι σε αναμονή σύνδεσης.
ώς τώρα με την hol έτρεχα σε ταχύτητες 6,5-7 mbps, σύνδεση η οποία το τελευταίο διάστημα απαιτούσε καμιά 10αρια reset του router για να μήν πηγαίνει σαν χελώνα (χειρότερα κι απο dialup του 2003 λέμε).
Το αστείο είναι ότι έφυγα απο την forthnet πρίν 1 χρόνο με ταχύτητες ~10mbs επειδή μου την είχε δώσει η οικονομική τους πολιτική!
Περιμένωντας την σύνδεση ψάχνω τρόπο να συνδέσω το pirelli με το σαλόνι που απέχει ~10μ και χρειάζεται 2 lan (tvbox & xtreamer) και το γραφείο που έχει 3 lan (2 pc & 1 NAS)
σκέφτομαι να τραβήξω 2 cat5 ή cat6 εκατέρωθεν άλλα η απορία μου είναι η εξής: θα χρειαστώ οπωσδήποτε 2 switch ή μπορώ να χρησιμοποιήσω 2 ρούτερ που έχω απο προηγούμενες εταιρίες? (netfaster iad2 & thomson tg585) ξετσεκάρωντας το dhcp?
Aν γίνεται να χρησιμοποιήσω ρούτερ, θα έχω κανονικά ontv? (πάντα με το πιρέλι σαν modem-router?
Eυχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων για οποιαδήποτε βοήθεια ή υπόδειξη
και καλές γιορτές!

----------


## Z€r0

Ρε παίδες πραγματικά αξίζει να χάνεται ταχύτητα συχρονισμού για IP-TV; :What..?: 
Η΄εαν την έχετε απενεργοποιημένη, αλλάζετε και profile και είστε full speed όμως την πληρώνεται τσάμπα; :Thinking: 
Έχει τίποτα καλό τουλάχιστον στα κανάλια της ΟΝ τώρα;

----------


## ankouts

Είδε κανείς χτες το παιχνίδι στην ΕΡΤ HD μέσα από το box της on? Εχώ προσπάθησα αλλά είχε συνεχώς κοψίματα. Μήπως ο αποκωδικοποιητής της ΟΝ δεν υποστηρίζει το HD της ΕΡΤ?

----------


## Maroylaki

Γεια σας 
ενδιαφερομαι να παρω και γω ενα πακετο της ον τελεκομ ..αλλα φοβαμαι γιατι διαβαζω διαφορα..
ειμαι στον οτε απο παντα..
ειναι κανεις ευχαριστημενος με την ον τελεκομ??αν φυγω απο τον οτε θα χω μηπως προβληματα με αλλη εταιρεια...
ενδιαφερομαι για την ον γιατι εχει την ιδια συνδρομητικη τηλεωραση οπως και ο οτε.αλλα παιζει το ιδιο καλα??
Ξερει καποιος να μου πει σας παρακαλώ???

Σας ευχαριστω

----------


## ankouts

Ο ΟΤΕ έχει και το conx-tv που έχει πάρει δικαιώματα αγώνων ποδοσφαίρου, τουλάχιστον. Τέτοια η Ον δεν έχει. Γενικά είναι καλή η ποιότητα της τηλεόρασης της ΟΝ.

----------


## Maroylaki

Σε ευχαριστω πολυ για την απαντηση σου..

Σαν γραμμη ειναι σταθερη??βεβαια απο περιοχη σε περιοχη υποθετω οτι διαφερουν καποια πράγματα..
Ειμαι αναποφασιστη..και απο την αλλη πρεπει να τελιωσει το πακετο με τον οτε γιατι απο οτι διαβασα στο φορουμ τρως προστιμο αν πας σε αλλη ενω εισαι στον οτε :Sad: 
ouff ...

----------


## nyannaco

> Ειμαι αναποφασιστη..και απο την αλλη πρεπει να τελιωσει το πακετο με τον οτε γιατι απο οτι διαβασα στο φορουμ τρως προστιμο αν πας σε αλλη ενω εισαι στον οτε
> ouff ...


Τϊ εννοείς; Πληρώνεις ρήτρα αν φύγεις πριν τους δώδεκα μήνες που δεσμεύεσαι όταν υπογράφεις σύμβαση. Εσύ λες ότι είσαι στον ΟΤΕ από πάντα, άρα δεν υπάρχει πρόστιμο στην περίπτωσή σου (εκτός αν έκανες κάποια αλλαγή πακέτου που σε δεσμεύει, μέσα στο τελευταίο δωδεκάμηνο).

----------


## ankouts

Νομίζω είμαστε off topic

----------


## Maroylaki

sorry ankouts..
δεν καταλαβα οτι ειμαστε off topic

----------


## ankouts

Το ανέφερα μόνο για καλύτερη διευκόλυνση όλων μας. Ας μιλήσουμε μόνο για την Ον τηλεόραση εδώ  :Wink: 
Φιλικά

----------


## LEFTKOYL

> Είδε κανείς χτες το παιχνίδι στην ΕΡΤ HD μέσα από το box της on? Εχώ προσπάθησα αλλά είχε συνεχώς κοψίματα. Μήπως ο αποκωδικοποιητής της ΟΝ δεν υποστηρίζει το HD της ΕΡΤ?


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

"επειδή έτυχε να δω το hd που λένε όλοι ακόμα και ο ΣΚΑΙ, 720x480 προβάλει που θεωρητικά είναι σε λόγο 16:9. Δηλαδή μας δίνουν το παλιό 4:3 με καλύτερη ποιότητα εικόνας.
όταν όλος ο κόσμος βλέπει full hd 1920x1080 σε 16:9 και full frame δηλαδή γεμάτη η εικόνα και όχι να κόβει πάνω κάτω."

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Πολύ σωστά τα λέει και έτσι είναι!
Ακόμα και εκεί μας κοροϊδεύουν!

----------


## nyannaco

> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> "επειδή έτυχε να δω το hd που λένε όλοι ακόμα και ο ΣΚΑΙ, 720x480 προβάλει που θεωρητικά είναι σε λόγο 16:9. Δηλαδή μας δίνουν το παλιό 4:3 με καλύτερη ποιότητα εικόνας.
> όταν όλος ο κόσμος βλέπει full hd 1920x1080 σε 16:9 και full frame δηλαδή γεμάτη η εικόνα και όχι να κόβει πάνω κάτω."
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Ο αποκωδικοποιητής πάντως σαν 1080i το αναγνώρισε, και η διαφορά στην ποιότητα της εικόνας με το SD ψηφιακό ήταν όντως πολύ μεγάλη - σαφώς πολύ περισσότερες γραμμές από τις 480 του SD.

----------


## Z€r0

Off Topic


		Πάντως εάν και δεν ξέρω τί έγινε με τoν αποκωδικοποιητή της ΟΝ και στην TV 1080i ήταν και η ανάλυση 1440x1080 και παρόλα αυτά είχε διαφορά απ'τα 576i SD!

Kαι σίγουρα ήταν ένα πρώτο βήμα!Άλλωστε είναι σε πιλοτικό στάδιο ακόμα!

Και δεν ξέρουμε τι σήμα ήρθε από έξω στην NET για να μεταδώσει που λογικά 1080p θα της ήρθε για τέτοιο match.

Kαι μην ξεχνάμε ότι στην Ελλάδα είμαστε!Όλες οι παλιές εκπομπές δεν θα έχουν διαφορά σε 1080p παραπάνω και live μεταδόσεις δεν ξέρω εάν έχει ακόμα κανένα κανάλι τον κατάλληλο εξοπλισμό για να μεταδώσει σε HD!Οπότε ότι έρχεται από εξωτερικό για την ώρα!Είμαστε ακόμα και σε σημείο μετάβασης!Απο Υμηττό 15 κανάλια και 5 ραδιόφωνα παίζουν ψηφιακά!

----------


## ankouts

Η ερώτησή μου πάντως είναι εάν σε εσάς έπαιξε απροβλημάτιστα η ΕΡΤ HD από το box της ΟΝ.

----------


## value_

> Η ερώτησή μου πάντως είναι εάν σε εσάς έπαιξε απροβλημάτιστα η ΕΡΤ HD από το box της ΟΝ.


Οχι, δε βλεπόταν από τα σπασίματα.

----------


## ankouts

Το ίδιο ακριβώς είχα κι εγώ, οπότε συμπεραίνουμε ότι το box δεν υποστηρίζει Mpeg4 HD?

----------


## value_

Πραγματικά δεν έχω ιδέα.  :Thinking: 

Το πιο πιθανό...

----------


## Z€r0

> Το ίδιο ακριβώς είχα κι εγώ, οπότε συμπεραίνουμε ότι το box δεν υποστηρίζει Mpeg4 HD?


Συγνώμη για το ποιο πάνω, off topic μου.

Πάντως στα χαρακτηριστικά στο site της ΟΝ γράφει απλά ότι υποστηρίζει τα MPEG4 κανάλια, "Ο ψηφιακός αποκωδικοποιητής της On Telecoms, με ενσωματωμένο ψηφιακό δέκτη MPEG4, σας δίνει τη δυνατότητα να απολαύσετε την άψογη εικόνα και τον κρυστάλλινο ήχο όλων των επίγειων ψηφιακών καναλιών:..."

Πάντως βλέπω σχετικά παρατημένη την εν λόγω υπηρεσία, ίσως να τους έπιασε η ΕΡΤ με το HD στον ύπνο και ο αποκωδικοποιητής της να μην υποστηρίζει αναλύσεις 1080i+, να έχει κάποιο άλλο limit!π.χ. 720p.Εάν δεν έπαιξε σε όλους κανονικά κάτι πρέπει να τρέχει. :What..?: 

Τα αναλυτικά χαρακτηριστικά  του αποκωδικοποιητή σας τα έχετε;Ελπίζω να τους κάνετε να ασχοληθούν εάν υπάρχει πρόβλημα γιατί ίσως η συσκευή να μπορεί να ανταποκριθεί απλά με κάποιο firmware update ίσως πάλι όχι ή και να περιμένουν να το περάσουν στα κουτουρού εάν και έρχοντε Final Four και τελικός! :What..?: 

Συγνώμη απ'τα λίγα που διάβασα τελικά την υπηρεσία το ξέρουν ότι την έχουν, μπορούν να την υποστηρίξουν;Απ'την τεχνική εξυπηρέτιση τι σας λένε;(Σας κοροιδεύουν πώς το πρόβλημα θα λυθεί με ένα re-scan και τα σχετικά?) :Thinking: 

Aν και ενημερωτικά σε δέκτη USB της crypto για PC με limit τα 720p to ERT HD έπαιξε κανονικά!Η τηλεορασή μου έχει σήμα γύρω στο 75% και δεν είχα πρόβλημα.

----------


## nyannaco

Και σε set top box της Crypto (ReDi 200, HD) έπαιξε κανονικά μετά από ένα re-scan. Η εκπομπή ήταν άψογη, της On (του Sagem) ειναι το θέμα.

----------


## Z€r0

> Και σε set top box της Crypto (ReDi 200, HD) έπαιξε κανονικά μετά από ένα re-scan. Η εκπομπή ήταν άψογη, της On (του Sagem) ειναι το θέμα.


Ναι συμφωνώ μαζί σου.Το θέμα είναι τί γίνεται εάν στης ΟΝ δεν λύνεται με ένα απλό re-scan.Στην τηλεόραση μου πάντως δεν έκανα re-scan.

Δυστηχώς δεν μπορώ να βοηθήσω, δεν έχω την υπηρεσία και δεν ξέρω κάν για ποιον αποκωδικοποιητή της Sagem μιλάμε.

----------


## darax

> Είδε κανείς χτες το παιχνίδι στην ΕΡΤ HD μέσα από το box της on? Εχώ προσπάθησα αλλά είχε συνεχώς κοψίματα. Μήπως ο αποκωδικοποιητής της ΟΝ δεν υποστηρίζει το HD της ΕΡΤ?


Καί εμένα μου έκανε σπασίματα .... Μάλλον δεν υποστηρίζει HD ή μήπως θέλει update το Sagem ??

........Auto merged post: darax πρόσθεσε 2 λεπτά και 39 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

...πάντως ήταν πιλοτική εκπομπή (κάτι σαν γενική Δοκιμή ) !!

----------


## arva

Πιλοτική εκπομπή εννοούν κανάλι πιλοτικό!
Αν ο Sagem δεν υποστήριζε HD δεν θα έδειχνε καθόλου!
Όλοι οι δέκτες Mpeg4 μπορούν να δείξουν HD κανάλια αλλά για να τα δείξουν με εικόνα HD πρέπει να έχουν έξοδο HDMI που εμείς να την παίρνουμε από εκεί κι όχι από το SCART!
2 τηλεοράσεις (LG, Samsung) και 1 δορυφορικός δέκτης (Dreambox DM-8000 με επιπλέον DVB-T tuner) έδειχναν χωρίς σπασίματα. Τον Sagem δεν τον έχω δοκιμάσει ακόμα.
Προσωπική μου άποψη ότι ο Sagem θέλει update. Θα το τσεκάρω στο επόμενο event της ΕΡΤ HD.

----------


## nikos93

όπως αναφέρθηκε παραπάνω ο Sagem υποστηρίζει κανονικά 1080ι *μεσο hdmi*
το ποιο πιθανό είναι να χρειάζεται αναβάθμιση αλλά ας μην ξεχνάμε και το θέμα της λήψης
γενικά τα ψηφιακά της ερτ έχουν ποιο ασθενές σήμα από αυτά της digea όποτε αν δεν υπάρχει αρκετά καλή λήψη των υπολοίπων ψηφιακών της ερτ στη περιοχή τότε είναι λογικό να έχει σπασίματα και το hd
δεν παρακολούθησα τον αγώνα από το Sagem για να μπορώ να δω αν είχε σπασίματα η όχι αλλά στον επόμενο αγώνα θα το δοκιμάσω

----------


## kage

to sagem εχει πολλες δυνατοτητες καπου εχουν γραφτει.σε αλλη χωρα υποστηριζει και pvr  και media player για εξωτερικο δισκο για ταινιες μεσω της θυρας usb!!
προσωπικα πιστευω οτι υπαρχει θεμα γιατι στα ινφο εμφανιζει χαμηλοτερο σημα σε συγκριση με αλλους ψηφιακους δεκτες που δουλευουν σε ιδια κεραια!

----------


## nyannaco

> to sagem εχει πολλες δυνατοτητες καπου εχουν γραφτει.σε αλλη χωρα υποστηριζει και pvr  και media player για εξωτερικο δισκο για ταινιες μεσω της θυρας usb!!
> προσωπικα πιστευω οτι υπαρχει θεμα γιατι στα ινφο εμφανιζει χαμηλοτερο σημα σε συγκριση με αλλους ψηφιακους δεκτες που δουλευουν σε ιδια κεραια!


Δεν ξέρω πόσο της προκοπής μηχάνημα είναι, πάντως αν και παρωχημένιο, έχει όντως πολύ περισσότερες δυνατότητες από αυτές που έχει αφήσει η On με το βρωμοfirmware  :Thumb down:  που του έχει περάσει. Το είχα ψάξει στο site του κατασκευαστή από περιέργεια. Το κακό είναι ότι δεν κυκλοφορεί άλλο firmware απ'όσο γνωρίζω.

----------


## ankouts

Απλά να πω ότι την σύνδεση την είχα με HDMI, αλλά και με scart τα ίδια ακριβώς συμπτώματα είχα, δηλαδή συνεχώς διακοπές/κολλήματα.

----------


## Z€r0

Δεν ξέρω πόσο παροχημένο είναι.Πόσα χρόνια το δίνει.Πάντως για να έχει και HDMI θύρα το λογικό είναι να υποστηρίζει HD!

Tώρα και απ΄το SCART να βλέπατε δεν θα έπρεπε να κάνει κολλήματα!Άσχετο εάν στην ουσία δεν θα βλέπατε HD λόγω της ποιότητας αυτής της διασύνδεσης συγκριτικά με το HDMI!

Απλοί αποκωδικοποιητές χωρίς HDMI έμαθα ότι έπαιξαν κανονικά.

Τώρα πολύ περίεργο να εμφανίζει σήμα χαμηλότερο από άλλους αποκωδικοποιητές (ίσως να είναι λανθασμένες οι ενδείξεις του)

Βέβαια εαν οι περισσότεροι είχατε πρόβλημα με κολλήματα και pixelαρίσματα και όχι κάτι σαν σταθερή παγωμένη εικόνα/μαύρη εικόνα τότε το πρώτο που πάει το μυαλό είναι να φταίει η ένταση του σήματος!

Από ότι διάβασα μάλλον το πρόβλημα είναι στο firmware!H ON θα πρέπει να ασχοληθεί για να διορθώσει το πρόβλημα κάνοντας διαθέσιμο ένα νέο!Αφού ο μόνος αποκωδικοποιητής που δίνει είναι αυτός.Ελπίζω να συνέλλεξε τις κατάλληλες πληροφορίες στην τελευταία πιλοτική μετάδοση της ERT HD για να τα δώσει στον προμηθευτή - κατασκευαστή του αποκωδικοποιητή ώστε να έχει ένα διορθωμένο firmware σύντομα. :Wink:

----------


## darax

Συμφωνώ με τον zero !! Το πρόβλημα μάλλον είναι στο firmware ...

----------


## cover

Παιδες καλημερα και απο μενα.
Εδω και πολλα χρονια ειμαι συνδρομητης της ΟΝ και παροτι κοψανε το ΟΝ-rec δεν επαψα να ειμαι συνδρομητης.
Το προβλημα ομως που εχω εδω και 6 μηνες ειναι οτι καθε φορα που ανοιγω τον αποκωδικοποιητη δεν εχω σημα καθολου. Εχω ενα μυνημα που λεει οτι η υπηρεσια δεν ειναι διαθεσιμη. Πηρα λοιπον τηλεφωνο, μιλησα με τεχνικους και το μονο που καταφεραν ειναι ενω συγχρονιζα στα 10-11000 να με πανε στα 6500 για να εχω και ιντερνετ και τηλεοραση. Εκει δηλαδη που ΚΑΠΟΤΕ ειχα download 1000kbs/sec αλλα και τηλεοραση ανετα... καταφεραν τωρα για να τα εχω και τα δυο να εχω 650kbs/sec donwload αφου συγχρονιζω στα 6500.

Φυσικα και μου ειπαν οτι μεσω του MyON μπορω να το αλλαζω και μπλα μπλα μπλα αλλα το θεμα ειναι κανουμε την ζωη μας πιο ευκολη και οχι πιο συνθετη/δυσκολη.

Εχει καποιος απο εσας το ιδιο προβλημα και πως το λυσατε? Σιγουρα 2 καλες λυσεις ειναι η μια να παω σε αλλη εταιρεια και η αλλη οποτε θελω tv να συγχρονιζω χαμηλα και οποτε download ψηλα...

Καμια ιδεα?

Ευχαριστω,
Πανος

----------


## arva

Αν πας σε άλλη εταιρία δεν πρόκειται να έχεις ONTV. Άρα σαν λύση νομίζω απορρίπτεται.
Πήγαινε μέσω του MyON και παίξε. Κράτα τη ρύθμιση που σε συμφέρει περισσότερο.

----------


## cover

> Αν πας σε άλλη εταιρία δεν πρόκειται να έχεις ONTV. Άρα σαν λύση νομίζω απορρίπτεται.
> Πήγαινε μέσω του MyON και παίξε. Κράτα τη ρύθμιση που σε συμφέρει περισσότερο.


Κατι τετοιο σκεφτομουν και εγω. Εχω μπει και εχω δει τις επιλογες αλλα μπορω να πω οτι δεν ειναι και οι πιο σαφεις οδηγιες που εχω διαβασει ποτε μου...
Καμια ιδεα απο που να ξεκινησω?

----------


## arva

Πας ρυθμίσεις internet -> Θέλω να : ανταποκρίνεται γρηγορότερα η σύνδεσή μου σε παιχνίδια ή παραπλήσιες εφαρμογές -> Ρύθμιση 2: Ελάχιστη προστασία.

Αν θες να δουλεύει η OnTV πρέπει να διαλέξεις ελάχιστη τουλάχιστον προστασία διαφορετικά θα σου κάνει σπασίματα. Αν βάλεις μεγαλύτερη προστασία θα έχεις μικρότερες ταχύτητες.

----------


## LEFTKOYL

παιδία πάντως εγώ δεν πιάνω στην on τα ERT, NET, ERT HD.

----------


## cover

> Παιδες καλημερα και απο μενα.
> Εδω και πολλα χρονια ειμαι συνδρομητης της ΟΝ και παροτι κοψανε το ΟΝ-rec δεν επαψα να ειμαι συνδρομητης.
> Το προβλημα ομως που εχω εδω και 6 μηνες ειναι οτι καθε φορα που ανοιγω τον αποκωδικοποιητη δεν εχω σημα καθολου. Εχω ενα μυνημα που λεει οτι η υπηρεσια δεν ειναι διαθεσιμη. Πηρα λοιπον τηλεφωνο, μιλησα με τεχνικους και το μονο που καταφεραν ειναι ενω συγχρονιζα στα 10-11000 να με πανε στα 6500 για να εχω και ιντερνετ και τηλεοραση. Εκει δηλαδη που ΚΑΠΟΤΕ ειχα download 1000kbs/sec αλλα και τηλεοραση ανετα... καταφεραν τωρα για να τα εχω και τα δυο να εχω 650kbs/sec donwload αφου συγχρονιζω στα 6500.
> 
> Φυσικα και μου ειπαν οτι μεσω του MyON μπορω να το αλλαζω και μπλα μπλα μπλα αλλα το θεμα ειναι κανουμε την ζωη μας πιο ευκολη και οχι πιο συνθετη/δυσκολη.
> 
> Εχει καποιος απο εσας το ιδιο προβλημα και πως το λυσατε? Σιγουρα 2 καλες λυσεις ειναι η μια να παω σε αλλη εταιρεια και η αλλη οποτε θελω tv να συγχρονιζω χαμηλα και οποτε download ψηλα...
> 
> Καμια ιδεα?
> ...


Λοιπον βρηκα μια ενδιαμεση λυση μετα απο πολλα restart του router. Σας την παραθετω σε περιπτωση που πιασει και για καποιον αλλον.

Για να βλεπω λοιπον τηλεοραση ανετα και να εχω και ενα καθως πρεπει internet download (αφου οι τεχνικοι της ΟΝ ειπαν οτι μονο αν συγχρονισω στα 6000 κατι μπορω να τα εχω και τα δυο) εβαλα τις παρακατω ρυθμισεις και εχω και τηλεοραση αλλα και 9000 κατι συγχρονισμο εκει που ειχα 11000 χωρις τηλεοραση:
1) My On
2) Ρυθμισεις Internet
3) check box 'έχω πιο σταθερή σύνδεση στο internet'
4) επιλογη 'Ρύθμιση 2 : Υψηλές ταχύτητες - Μηχανισμοί προστασίας'
5) ΥΠΟΒΟΛΗ

Ελπιζω να βοηθησα γιατι οοοοολα τα αλλα (πιστεψτε με τα δοκιμασα οοοοολα τα αλλα) πανω απο 7000 δεν μου διναν...

----------


## kspsim

Δεν υπαρχει κανενα νεο με το ΕΡΤ HD ετσι?
Δεν θα καταφερουμε να δουμε ουτε τον τελικο του Τσαμπιονς λγικ απ οτι φαινεται.

----------


## arva

Πιστεύω ότι η παρακάτω εικόνα λέει τα πάντα!

----------


## kspsim

> Πιστεύω ότι η παρακάτω εικόνα λέει τα πάντα!


Αναφερομαι στα συνεχη πιξελιασματα που καθιστουν αδυνατη την παρακολουθηση.

----------


## nikos93

εγω που δοκιμασα* αυτη την στιγμη δεν εχω πιξελιασματα μονο που καποιες φορες κανει κατι καθυστερησεις
*σε crt tv με scart

----------


## arva

Χτες που είδα λίγο ΕΡΤ HD για πρώτη φορά μέσω του SAGEM διαπίστωσα αυτά τα πιξελιάσματα που λένε όλοι. Δεν είναι σπασίματα λόγω χαμηλού σήματος, αλλά είναι αυτά τα πιξελιάσματα που παρουσιάζονται και σε έναν υπολογιστή χαμηλής επεξεργαστικής ισχύως όταν κάνει αναπαραγωγή αρχείου mkv. Άλλωστε ο ήχος ερχόταν κανονικά.

Πιστεύω ότι ο δέκτης θέλει update για να παίξει σωστά High Definition.

----------


## Z€r0

> σε δέκτη USB της crypto για PC με limit τα 720p to ERT HD έπαιξε κανονικά!


Τελικά ήταν μόνο πτόχειρη παρατήρηση...σε full screen η είκονα έκανε στιγμιαία παγώματα, ήταν σαν να παίζεις παιχνίδι που οριακά αντέχει η κάρτα γραφικών. :Sorry: Εάν και άσχετη σύγκριση.

Εάν και δεν έχω ON TV με την ON είχατε επικοινωνία;Τί σας είπαν;

Ήταν και η τελευταία μπάλα, μετά μένει το Roland Garos για τους φίλους του τένις, οπότε ίσως η ΟΝ εφόσον και οι μεταδόσεις της ΕΡΤ HD ήταν πιλοτικές και λίγες μάλλον είπε να σφυρίξει αδιάφορα για να γλιτώσει το όποιο κόστος για τώρα. :Wink: 

Τώρα πραγματικά δεν πιστεύω να σας έδωσαν αποκωδικοποιητή και με HDMI θύρα και να μην μπορεί έστω και με κάποιο firmware update να υποστηρίξει τα 1080i ! :Thinking: Πάντως γι'αυτό ανέφερα την σύγκριση με τον USB δέκτη που πιάνει μέχρι 720p γιατί έχει τα ίδια περίπου προβλήματα που αναφέρεται με τον αποκωδικοποιητή της ΟΝ(ποιότητα σήματος full!), μήπως τελικά δεν μπορεί αν και παράδοξο να τουποστηρίξει πλήρως; :What..?: 

Τελευταία ευκαιρία για τώρα είναι το Roland Garos αλλά και η χθεσινή αφορμή!Ζαλίστε τους στα παράπονα μήπως τουλάχιστον τους εκμαιεύσετε την αλήθεια αλλά η ΟΝ μου φένεται όσο είναι σε πιλοτικό στάδιο αυτές οι μεταδόσεις τυπικά νομίζω δεν οφείλει να ασχοληθεί αλλά δεν τους νοιάζει η δυσαρέσκεια των πελατών της που μπορεί να χάσει; :What..?: 

Off Topic


		Στο Conn-X TV μάθατε εάν έπαιξε κανονικά η EPT HD;

----------

